# What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today?



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i havent seen this thread (for the MK2 that is) yet, so i will get it started! 

here is a little update to my Tig.

today i installed a custom, toasted chestnut wood paneling floor. the planks were almost perfect size and only needed 8 pieces wide. we made the measurements off of the weather liner from factory and cut and sanded down for an exact fit. on the back side we installed 3 strips of wood for added structural integrity, then installed a custom nickel handle so it can be removed to access everything underneath the floor. the LED strip was plugged into the light socket in the rear and simply used double sided 3M tape to hold it in place, then just tucked the extra wiring under the plastic molding to hide. . lined with a 48 LED strip for lighting. went with this color to complement the dark moss green metallic paint and think it matches well in person.
also installed the DEautokey H7RC HID kit...but we all know what that looks like haha.

here is the flooring...









and here is a picture in the garage with the light off, to show the brightness of the LED strip and floor.











the headlights.....
this was a straight pain in the ass!!!! hahaha it took us a solid 3 hours to get both headlights seated, twisted and secured and installed. i have never had so much trouble with a headlight install as i did yesterday, but we did get them in correctly without having to remove the headlight itself. the output is perfect! and i am very happy with the results. just not happy with how long it took haha

so far, here is how my Tig is sitting as of this moment with a full list of mods...

1. full de-badge
2. H&R sport springs - springs from MK7 GTI
3. 19x9 Mallory wheels - VW OEM wheels from 2016 Tiguan R-Line
4. custom cat-back exhaust into cherry bomb (keeping it old school lol)
5. H7RC HID headlight conversion - deautokey
6. LED foglights - OPT7 fluxbeam
7. window tint
8. custom toasted chestnut wood flooring for trunk with 48 LED light strip
9. custom APK edited app to allow youtube video playback on main screen - http://www.thekirankumar.com/blog/2017/12/29/play-youtube-video-android-auto-app/










all in all, i think the Tig is coming along nicely. still trying to source the perfect wheels for it but im in no real hurry as i really enjoy the Mallory wheels that are on it now. 


but enough about me, what have you done to your Tiguan today?


----------



## Demetrius Joel (Feb 7, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i havent seen this thread (for the MK2 that is) yet, so i will get it started!
> 
> here is a little update to my Tig.
> 
> ...


looks great with the drop. hows the ride quality? harsh at all?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread is going to be good for me to build a "To-Do" list for when mine shows up. My goal is to have as much OEM stuff removed on Day 2 of ownership. :laugh:


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

I used to own a MKIV GTI and MKII GTI. As soon as we picked up the Tig for my wife, I ordered the HID Conversion Kit on Day 1 and had it in by day 3 :laugh:


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

Have any shots from the rear? I'm debating whether or not to de-badge the Tig.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

espedito said:


> Have any shots from the rear? I'm debating whether or not to de-badge the Tig.


DO IT!

We lucked out too on the front badge. Badgeless grill and done...no hood notch to fill. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Demetrius Joel said:


> looks great with the drop. hows the ride quality? harsh at all?


thank you! 
ride quality is amazing! i have always been happy with H&R springs. there is that bumpiness with sport springs, but nothing too drastic and honestly any car on lowering springs will have it. but i love it and my wife doesnt mind it at all! 



espedito said:


> Have any shots from the rear? I'm debating whether or not to de-badge the Tig.


i do have shots from the rear...unfortunately these pictures were before i debadged...but i will snag some shots for you.






























Savvv said:


> DO IT!
> 
> We lucked out too on the front badge. Badgeless grill and done...no hood notch to fill. :thumbup:


and yes! i was so happy that nothing had to be removed on the front grill or hood!


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

Damn dude, it seriously looks *SO* clean. Almost makes me wish I got the Moss Green instead of Habanero. I need to find me a set of the Mallory wheels. A local here is selling a full set for $1k which seemed a bit steep for me. 

Also, any ideas where we can find a badgeless grill or clear side reflectors? I'm having difficulties find accessories for the MQB Tigs.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

espedito said:


> Damn dude, it seriously looks *SO* clean. Almost makes me wish I got the Moss Green instead of Habanero. I need to find me a set of the Mallory wheels. A local here is selling a full set for $1k which seemed a bit steep for me.
> 
> Also, any ideas where we can find a badgeless grill or clear side reflectors? I'm having difficulties find accessories for the MQB Tigs.


thank you, the compliments are much appreciated! 

not sure where to find a badgeless grill...i though all MQB Tigs were badgeless grills. 

but for the side markers, that is a Beetle part! 2012 beetle front reflectors will fit our MQB Tiguan!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*What I did to my Mk2 Tiguan recently*

I thought someone else should add to this thread just so it wasn't all just about one car. Not today, but recently I added a few goodies to my new 2018 Tiguan. 
I have no interest in more expensive wheels and tires, and I have no interest in lowering my car, one of the reasons I bought it is that it is higher than my old Jetta (I'm an old fart). However, I did get rid of the useless little tray on my dashboard and installed the self dimming HomeLink mirror with compass. I have no idea why my SE instrument panel does not include a compass already.










Have Fun!


Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not sure where to find a badgeless grill...i though all MQB Tigs were badgeless grills.


I and he meant from the VW emblem. It's probably too early still. Someone is bound to make one. I presume you mean like no "TIGUAN" or whatever snapped to the front grill. Soon as someone makes one with no VW emblem I'll be on it!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I thought someone else should add to this thread just so it wasn't all just about one car. Not today, but recently I added a few goodies to my new 2018 Tiguan.
> I have no interest in more expensive wheels and tires, and I have no interest in lowering my car, one of the reasons I bought it is that it is higher than my old Jetta (I'm an old fart). However, I did get rid of the useless little tray on my dashboard and installed the self dimming HomeLink mirror with compass. I have no idea why my SE instrument panel does not include a compass already.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/COkPz
> ...


HAHA thats exactly why i made this thread! its for all of us to post in and show off what we are doing to our cars. 




Savvv said:


> I and he meant from the VW emblem. It's probably too early still. Someone is bound to make one. I presume you mean like no "TIGUAN" or whatever snapped to the front grill. Soon as someone makes one with no VW emblem I'll be on it!


ahhh i see now.
yea, no clue. but i agree with you, i think its just too early for that type of mod.

not to mention, that front "VW" emblem is HUGE! hahaha


----------



## KarpeJones (Sep 24, 2017)

Did you have any issues getting Car Stream to work? Im trying but there is no "send to car" option in the drop down box.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

First oil change . Also discovered that oil and trany pans are plastic made. Low riders, you have been warned.. Time for a skid plate


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

20" Niche Vosso in Antracite


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

JohnPhotography said:


> 20" Niche Vosso in Antracite


Looks good. What size tire?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrius Joel (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Iljata said:


> Looks good. What size tire?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks.

245/45/20



Demetrius Joel said:


> Looks good.


Thank you!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Iljata said:


> First oil change . Also discovered that oil and trany pans are plastic made. Low riders, you have been warned.. Time for a skid plate


That’s pathetic. I would have to assume that there’s enough similarities between these motors and the GTI’s 2.0T that we’d be able to convert to, what are they? Aluminum or hybrid with steel bottoms? I know nothing about Mk5’s and newer haha.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

JohnPhotography said:


> 20" Niche Vosso in Antracite


Amazing!!

20"s are the way to go for the new Tig, but prices for wheels+tires go up quickly in this size !!


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Bawlti said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> 20"s are the way to go for the new Tig, but prices for wheels+tires go up quickly in this size !!


Thanks!

I got a great deal, i only paid $1480 OTD from America's Tire. Wheels, tires, swapping out TPMS', mount & balancing and tire protection. 

Can't beat that with a stick!lol


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

Installed OEM window deflectors and put the muddy buddy trunk liner in. Next up is putting new halogen bulbs to get rid of the ugly yellow tint. 

FYI for anyone with a third row, the 5 seater muddy buddy does fit with the 3rd row folded down.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Just bought mine on the 14th! After seeing the "jabbanero orange," I was sold. I had a 2012 4mo Tig I traded in. Love this thing already! 2018 S 4mo with NO sunroof this time. It was nice in the last Tig but it was a long warm up in the cabin in the winter, and the AC couldnt keep up with as much heat as that thing put off in the summer. 

To do list for me;

powdercoat the OEM wheels
OEM mud flaps due to our location and sanding the roads so much
Tint those windows


Wait for a DIY on dual climate control, auto start add on via VW with no extra FOB's, and fog light DIY.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

JohnPhotography said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got a great deal, i only paid $1480 OTD from America's Tire. Wheels, tires, swapping out TPMS', mount & balancing and tire protection.
> 
> Can't beat that with a stick!lol


What do you mean by swapping out TPMS? 
New Tig does not have wheel tpms sensors. Tires inflation/deflation it's monitored via the RPM/ABS sensors.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

espedito said:


> Installed OEM window deflectors and put the muddy buddy trunk liner in. Next up is putting new halogen bulbs to get rid of the ugly yellow tint.
> 
> FYI for anyone with a third row, the 5 seater muddy buddy does fit with the 3rd row folded down.


Where did you get the window deflectors?! Also anyone has an idea where to get the cargo cover?! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Amazon has the cargo covers

https://smile.amazon.com/Vesul-Tonneau-Retractable-Security-Volkswagen/dp/B06XFT6N8C


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Do the SEL-P’s come with that cargo cover standard?


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

I always want pair of OEM window deflectors, does it gives more windnoise ?


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

There is some windnoise on the driver side, but is not crazy.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Do the SEL-P’s come with that cargo cover standard?


yes, all other trims the cargo cover is an option only.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Decided to get one of these from Amazon.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

installed brushed trim on the steering wheel and gauge cluster frame...


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

*Trim*

forgot pic...

trim by DANIEL SMITH, on Flickr


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Do the SEL-P’s come with that cargo cover standard?


A $200 option from the dealer vs under $100 from Amazon. If I didn't get mine thrown in I'd be heading to Amazon.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

KeithPS said:


> A $200 option from the dealer vs under $100 from Amazon. If I didn't get mine thrown in I'd be heading to Amazon.


SEL-P has cargo cover standard. It’s in the brochure and ordering guide. It’s optional on S, SE and SEL at the prices KeithPS stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

KeithPS said:


> A $200 option from the dealer vs under $100 from Amazon. If I didn't get mine thrown in I'd be heading to Amazon.


Nice!

Do you have an amazon link? Thanks.


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

Post # 26 above has it.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

DanTig18 said:


> forgot pic...
> 
> trim by DANIEL SMITH, on Flickr


Link from where you purchased?



KeithPS said:


> Post # 26 above has it.


Sorry, I was referring to the brushed alum steering wheel & cluster overlay.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

JohnPhotography said:


> Link from where you purchased?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was referring to the brushed alum steering wheel & cluster overlay.




i got them on ebay. just search for "Tiguan 2018 trim" they have other pieces as well...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

damn, those trim pieces look GOOOOD!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thank you!
> ride quality is amazing! i have always been happy with H&R springs. there is that bumpiness with sport springs, but nothing too drastic and honestly any car on lowering springs will have it. but i love it and my wife doesnt mind it at all!
> 
> 
> ...


The tig looks so good! What size tires did you fit on the Mallorys?


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Where did you get the window deflectors. I'm looking for a set . I was hoping that they would reduce the wind noise with the windows down.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

IvIikeWhy said:


> The tig looks so good! What size tires did you fit on the Mallorys?



im running a 255/40 Pirelli tires.

over the last few months i think i have come to the realization that 19's are the best fit for the MK2 Tig. its all in the details on the size of tire you get to set that look just right.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Traded it in for this Beetle Dune edition..

Lol just kidding! Got this as a loaner. Love the 18" wheels on this car and was wondering what it would look like on a tiguan. Peppy little 1.8T. Wish the tiguan also had similar seats (combo leatherette/micro fiber)


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

those dune beetles do look pretty good!


----------



## Dz1029 (Mar 6, 2018)

Traded jn my 2015 gli for a 2018 Tiguan se . Miss my gli speed but this is so much more updated .










The only thing is I got the se so it doesn’t have the lighting package coming from my gli it’s disappointing have regular halogen bulbs has anyone attempted to switch the sel lights or done other light upgrades 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dz1029 said:


> Traded jn my 2015 gli for a 2018 Tiguan se . Miss my gli speed but this is so much more updated .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to your new Tig!

search in these forums will be your friend, also, i have never seen an SE with no foglights...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Dz1029 said:


> Traded jn my 2015 gli for a 2018 Tiguan se . Miss my gli speed but this is so much more updated . https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180306/dc930a6b0189e979f20be717ebbc530c.jpg
> 
> 
> The only thing is I got the se so it doesn’t have the lighting package coming from my gli it’s disappointing have regular halogen bulbs has anyone attempted to switch the sel lights or done other light upgrades
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit/


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> welcome to your new Tig!
> 
> search in these forums will be your friend, also, i have never seen an SE with no foglights...


The foglights for the S and SE were limited package per the order sheet. I think after Sep 17 they stopped adding it.


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

I got mine from the dealership! I think I paid $75.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jjvw said:


> The foglights for the S and SE were limited package per the order sheet. I think after Sep 17 they stopped adding it.


huh, good to know!


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thank you!
> ride quality is amazing! i have always been happy with H&R springs. there is that bumpiness with sport springs, but nothing too drastic and honestly any car on lowering springs will have it. but i love it and my wife doesnt mind it at all!
> 
> 
> ...



Man that looks so awesome.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wonder what a full airlift kit would do to this ride? From stock to lowered height. Making me want to get a tiguan.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

espedito said:


> I got mine from the dealership! I think I paid $75.


Please explain... wondering if fogs can be added and how much is involved. Thanks.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jjvw said:


> The foglights for the S and SE were limited package per the order sheet. I think after Sep 17 they stopped adding it.


Here's the order guide.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Yogibearal said:


> Man that looks so awesome.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wonder what a full airlift kit would do to this ride? From stock to lowered height. Making me want to get a tiguan.


haha thanks for the compliment!
sorry to say...no air ride for me. i will always live that static life!!!! i just cannot justify 4k dollars for suspension, when i am constantly asked if my Tig is currently bagged hahahaha

there are 2 Tigs in the US that are running air suspension though.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> haha thanks for the compliment!
> sorry to say...no air ride for me. i will always live that static life!!!! i just cannot justify 4k dollars for suspension, when i am constantly asked if my Tig is currently bagged hahahaha
> 
> there are 2 Tigs in the US that are running air suspension though.


Amen I said can I get an amen?!

You can get a quality set of coils for 1/4 the price. And $3k goes a long way elsewhere. I was considering air but there’s plenty more that I’d want to do sooner than later.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im running a 255/40 Pirelli tires.
> 
> over the last few months i think i have come to the realization that 19's are the best fit for the MK2 Tig. its all in the details on the size of tire you get to set that look just right.


thanks and agreed. now time to convince the wife!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Amen I said can I get an amen?!
> 
> You can get a quality set of coils for 1/4 the price. And $3k goes a long way elsewhere. I was considering air but there’s plenty more that I’d want to do sooner than later.


AMEN!!!

not to mention, air ride has only JUST now started getting reliable. i have a lot of friends who are running air and they always have problems with the tank, or the seals or the level system not correct on all 4 corners. 

im not dogging on anyones build using air ride, but honestly, IMO, its just the "scene" thing to do right now...


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*2018 tiguan dashboard tray with door*

I've found a replacement for the Dashboard tray on Alieexpress which now gives it a closing door - find it at: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=6c7c00b85c3f4b2097e59ac7d611214d

Has anyone ordered and installed this in the US/Canadian 2018 Tiguan? If so how difficult was it to remove the factory installed tray - could it be done without damaging or marking up the dash? Is it a perfect fit? If you have step by step instructions or photos it would be helpful.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jamesjuhasz said:


> I've found a replacement for the Dashboard tray on Alieexpress which now gives it a closing door - find it at:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=6c7c00b85c3f4b2097e59ac7d611214d
> 
> Has anyone ordered and installed this in the US/Canadian 2018 Tiguan? If so how difficult was it to remove the factory installed tray - could it be done without damaging or marking up the dash? Is it a perfect fit? If you have step by step instructions or photos it would be helpful.


I installed one of these. Fit is perfect, installation is a fast 2 minute process. Easy, and no damage if you use a proper trim tool. The installation tips (pictures) in the ad you linked to is all you need for instructions. A picture of this thing installed in my car is in this post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...an-today&p=110047145&viewfull=1#post110047145 

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. The covered tray is also almost twice as deep as the stupid little open tray that comes with our cars.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*hinged dash tray*

thanks for the reassurance and feedback! Did you too order it from china? how long before it arrived?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jamesjuhasz said:


> thanks for the reassurance and feedback! Did you too order it from china? how long before it arrived?


Yes, from China. It can be ordered from Europe, but it costs more. Shipping took about 1.5 to 2 weeks (I don't remember exactly).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

“P.S. The covered tray is also almost twice as deep as the stupid little open tray that comes with our cars.”

Now this makes sense, been wondering why this conversion was taking place if you couldn’t even keep a pair of sunglasses in the tray with a lid! Thanks for clarification on the depth! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Piscoot said:


> “P.S. The covered tray is also almost twice as deep as the stupid little open tray that comes with our cars.”
> 
> Now this makes sense, been wondering why this conversion was taking place if you couldn’t even keep a pair of sunglasses in the tray with a lid! Thanks for clarification on the depth!
> 
> ...


now that bit of info makes me want to buy it! 

hahaha i thought it was just a cover too.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just ordered a set of Sparco wheels from TireRack! I'm sticking with 17s since the roads in Philly are terrible. I'll follow up after delivery in mid April with some actual on car photos. ic::thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

dmg924 said:


> Just ordered a set of Sparco wheels from TireRack! I'm sticking with 17s since the roads in Philly are terrible. I'll follow up after delivery in mid April with some actual on car photos. ic::thumbup:


very nice! 
cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Added front led blinker bulbs to my SEhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5abab8c070068/20180326_181445.mp4


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jjvw said:


> Added front led blinker bulbs to my SEhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5abab8c070068/20180326_181445.mp4


Sorry. Can't seem to figure out how to upload video using tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Video plays fine, bulbs are nice and bright, care to share where you purchased? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Piscoot said:


> Video plays fine, bulbs are nice and bright, care to share where you purchased?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075Q9RGZW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7uxUAbCEB3FMB


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

yup, video plays great!

looks good too, not bad for less than 20 dollars.


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

Day dreamed cause we take delivery on Tuesday. New Tiguan will be parked right next to semi-vintage Passat Wagon.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just finished swapping the springs for Eibach Golf R springs. Gotta get up early tomorrow for an alignment.

Edit: be warned, only the dealerships have the ability to align our Tig's right now. I usually go to Firestone for the vehicle lifetime alignment so I can just go back after changing things.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Nrth7 said:


> Edit: be warned, only the dealerships have the ability to align our Tig's right now.


How so? 










New 20x10 BLQs came in for the wife’s new Tig


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

DFWSKATE said:


> New 20x10 BLQs came in for the wife’s new Tig


Gorgeous wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Installed a 10in JL audio sub-woofer in the spare tire well. Got it from Enfig car stereo by me who also did the install. 300 watt JL audio amp with a volume control mounted in the spare spots on the right side of the shifter base. Fits under the floor on the high setting but does need velcro on the 4 mounting points to minimize vibrations. 

I am going to put some isolation foam between the rim and the fiberglass mold to keep it from hitting the inside of the rim.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

goodtill said:


> Installed a 10in JL audio sub-woofer in the spare tire well. Got it from Enfig car stereo by me who also did the install. 300 watt JL audio amp with a volume control mounted in the spare spots on the right side of the shifter base. Fits under the floor on the high setting but does need velcro on the 4 mounting points to minimize vibrations.
> 
> I am going to put some isolation foam between the rim and the fiberglass mold to keep it from hitting the inside of the rim.


Nice!

My understanding is that the Fender equipped models come with additional sub controls accessed via the infotainment unit. I'm curious if this is something you could enable via VCDS.


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

DFWSKATE said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are the 10” wide fitting on the new tigs?


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Nice!
> 
> My understanding is that the Fender equipped models come with additional sub controls accessed via the infotainment unit. I'm curious if this is something you could enable via VCDS.


Would not work as I am taking a line level output and converting it down to a 5v signal. So the bass tone controls also control the sub output. The radio does not have sub output, that is done with the fender amp which is integrated into the V Com system.

Next step is a 4 channels with a dsp so I can set the cross over for the door speakers and match the sub crossover. Then just setting the tone controls to flat and doing everything with the dsp. Probable a set of Hertz 6.5 component for the front and a Hertz 6.5 coaxial for the rear.

I have notices a harmonic oscillation between 50 and 70 hz on the front door cards just behind the container holder opening that is very noticeable. when I get the doors speakers put it, we will have to dynamat those panels


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Nice!
> 
> My understanding is that the Fender equipped models come with additional sub controls accessed via the infotainment unit. I'm curious if this is something you could enable via VCDS.


This would be nice to enable when installing the VW accessory sub available through the accessories catalog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

DFWSKATE said:


> How so?


Most places computers haven't been updated with the specs to do the alignment to begin with, and since part of the alignment involves adjusting the subframe, even the dealership didn't touch it if it wasn't too far off. Mine was only slightly uneven after lowering it, so my dealership left it alone.










The 19x7's from the SEL-P look alright, but really it needs at least an 8, preferably up to a 9. Ya'll getting into 10's... I gotta see it to believe it, that's gotta look wild, in a good way though.

Edit: Image won't show, so here https://imgur.com/reDrIie


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

goodtill said:


> Installed a 10in JL audio sub-woofer in the spare tire well. Got it from Enfig car stereo by me who also did the install. 300 watt JL audio amp with a volume control mounted in the spare spots on the right side of the shifter base. Fits under the floor on the high setting but does need velcro on the 4 mounting points to minimize vibrations.
> 
> I am going to put some isolation foam between the rim and the fiberglass mold to keep it from hitting the inside of the rim.


this is awesome! 
wish i had the fender system in my Tig. without it though, adding a sub is a nightmare.



Nrth7 said:


> Most places computers haven't been updated with the specs to do the alignment to begin with, and since part of the alignment involves adjusting the subframe, even the dealership didn't touch it if it wasn't too far off. Mine was only slightly uneven after lowering it, so my dealership left it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have all my maintence paid through my monthly payment, so the alignment was taken care of after i lowered mine.
i agree that this Tig really needs, at a minimum, a 9" wide wheel/tire. anything else and it looks off...
im really happy with my 19x9 Mallory wheels i have, but am looking for something aftermarket. i also feel 19's are the perfect fit for the car, i have seen some 20's but the proportions just do not fit the car well. at least IMO haha


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

goodtill said:


> Would not work as I am taking a line level output and converting it down to a 5v signal. So the bass tone controls also control the sub output. The radio does not have sub output, that is done with the fender amp which is integrated into the V Com system.
> 
> Next step is a 4 channels with a dsp so I can set the cross over for the door speakers and match the sub crossover. Then just setting the tone controls to flat and doing everything with the dsp. Probable a set of Hertz 6.5 component for the front and a Hertz 6.5 coaxial for the rear.
> 
> I have notices a harmonic oscillation between 50 and 70 hz on the front door cards just behind the container holder opening that is very noticeable. when I get the doors speakers put it, we will have to dynamat those panels


I was bummed to find out there's nothing really special done with the Fender setup. there's no low pass on the doors at all which makes them distort easily. Even with the sub level in the dash cranked, it relies on the bass setting also. So if you turn down the bass setting to keep the doors from rattling, the sub is un-noticeable even with the sub level cranked. I thought having the fender option would keep me from tinkering with the electronics, but thats not going to be the case!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> wish i had the fender system in my Tig. without it though, *adding a sub is a nightmare*.


The Helix soundbox is 100% plug & play, and sounds amazing


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Helix soundbox is 100% plug & play, and sounds amazing


Plug and play? Was the wiring installed for the Helix sub in your Tiguan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Removed rear license plate holder and installed 4 plastic bumpers/protectors under the 4 contact points. What used to happen is every time I closed the hatch the license plate holder would bump on the painted surface and would wear it and cause ugly corrosion. Also those license plate screws go deep and are dangerously close to scratching the paint! Not anymore!  This must be the must-have mod for the new tigs.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

tdb2 said:


> Removed rear license plate holder and installed 4 plastic bumpers/protectors under the 4 contact points.


Can you please post link to said protectors? Rattling license plate is definitely an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, I threw away the packaging. But really, they are quality 1/2 diameter 1/16 thick flat transparent plastic/silicone adhesive pads from a hardware store. Just get a real good variety, not the dollar store stuff. Wipe the paint with alcohol before installation, let it dry. Do not touch the glue with fingers during installation. Use green tape to mark the locations, they are surprisingly easy to miss once the marks in the dust are gone.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Badgeless Grill*

Not likely since the ACC/Front Assist radar is behind the logo.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Piscoot said:


> Plug and play? Was the wiring installed for the Helix sub in your Tiguan?


Not sure if trolling or not...

No they weren't...you just swap a couple pins/wires on the radio harness plug them in, then just run the rest of the wiring harness to the trunk & plug it in the Helix amp/box. There's no cutting or splicing or anything, hence plug & play.

My DIY for the prior Tiguan, but would still be the same wiring method for the new Tiguan & the MK7's (except for the panel removal/radio harness location):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sory-Helix-Subwoofer-Soundbox&highlight=helix

It's pretty simple (looks harder than it is) and sounds amazing.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

No troll...
But yes I found your write up yesterday very detailed and excellent pictures. 
Thanks for the link and the reply, I may attempt the install since the stock sound system is lacking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

While the Helix might sound good, it is all in the ears of the beholder. That system is a ported 6 or 8 in speaker at best driven by about 100 watts of power. The eq is set by the factory and does not allow any user flexibility. Will it make your OEM system sound better, absolutely. But it also does not allow you to customize the sound either.

A 10 long throw woofer in a seal box driven by 300 clean watts of power with give you the nice bottom and enough headroom for any situation. I already know that the OEM door speakers can not handle anything below 50hz (yet the system send those frequencies to them) and generate a rattle in the doors from about 50 to 80hz. With a DSP, Digital Sound Processor, you can select your crossovers and deal with any of these issues that arise.

I set the tone controls to flat and ran a -48db pink noise through the OEM speakers into my calibrated mic, we had a huge spike in the upper and midbottom frequencies. Unfortunately the tone controls are too general to try to remedy this without actually making it worst. A DSP can remedy this as it has a 30 band eq and can also set polarity and delay to any point in the interior. The one I have in mind Alpine PXA-H800 even has a mic to compare input to output sound and use an active xover an EQ to adjust on the fly. Plus it can also pick up road noise and create an inverse wave to cancel it out like a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones.

I am not a squid listening to some hip hop at volumes that will knock you hat off, but i do like my music clean and precise. I just do not think you are going to get that with a OEM system, to many compromises.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Anyone add tweeters to the rear doors? I have the SE4mo. I was surprised to see even the SEL was only equipped with 6 speakers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goodtill said:


> While the Helix might sound good, it is all in the ears of the beholder. That system is a ported 6 or 8 in speaker at best driven by about 100 watts of power. The eq is set by the factory and does not allow any user flexibility. Will it make your OEM system sound better, absolutely. But it also does not allow you to customize the sound either.


There are dual 6" speakers, and after you flash the Helix file (for the vehicle application) you can adjust the EQ on the radio to your liking & it will change the settings/tone still

Just sayin'

It's a nice "all in one" solution, for most of us, that painlessly plugs/wires in and hides in the back. Plus it's backed by VW too...warranty wise & all that


----------



## Tig_Canuck (Apr 20, 2018)

Picked it up from the dealer.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I upgraded my SE4mo to an R.. The cheap way. Lol
Wait for it, wait for it... 


https://youtu.be/msZzRvIYeyo


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

*LED Lightbar Installed*

If you care to click the link to pic for now, here it is:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kku9ureqmtbf9oq/InkedTigLightBar1_LI.jpg?dl=0


NOT SURE what is causing the image to not show inline, grrr... I am using the example in the Vortex BB code list:







(Not linked)


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Beta testing on Carista app.. This is on an SE4motion (USA)

Got compass to work! Don't know why this isn't on by default

Changed background theme on cluster

Got mirror setting to dip on reverse. Still playing with this though. Can't get it to work very well yet.

Windows and sunroof open/close with key fob (another that should have been on by default)

Refuel quantity option there but doesn't update with actual quantity.

Changed infotainment to show R-line on startup.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

jjvw said:


> Beta testing on Carista app.. This is on an SE4motion (USA)
> 
> Got compass to work! Don't know why this isn't on by default
> 
> ...


definately following your progress. I like tinkering and improving upon the stock offering.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

2THEXTRM said:


> definately following your progress. I like tinkering and improving upon the stock offering.


following as well! 
i may need to invest in this Carista app.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

jjvw said:


> Beta testing on Carista app.. This is on an SE4motion (USA)


Would you mind starting dedicated Carista thread with the tweaks documented? Mirror dip is super useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bateau said:


> Would you mind starting dedicated Carista thread with the tweaks documented? Mirror dip is super useful.


The actual "tweaks" will be exactly the same whether they are done with Carista, ODBeleven, or VCDS. I am not certain that having three different threads detailing the exact same adaptations is worth the effort. Once you figure out how to use each device for coding and adaptations, the procedures and the results will be the same no matter which "tool" you use.

Perhaps a more generic thread on "tweaks" proven to work on our cars would be more useful. It could be noted that these tweaks can be done with any tool capable of speaking VW's "language" to change control module coding and adaptations.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Trying to beta test Carista too, but I keep getting an error saying the “purchase” of the tweak cannot be completed. Hoping their support can help. From your beta testing, anything you’ve found that doesn’t work? I’m just hoping to do a few simple things. Nothing crazy-5 blinks for lane change, fogs on with high beams, gauge sweep, and a couple of others. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

BTLew81 said:


> Trying to beta test Carista too, but I keep getting an error saying the “purchase” of the tweak cannot be completed. Hoping their support can help. From your beta testing, anything you’ve found that doesn’t work? I’m just hoping to do a few simple things. Nothing crazy-5 blinks for lane change, fogs on with high beams, gauge sweep, and a couple of others. Any feedback is appreciated.


I'm having issues with the reverse mirror dip. It works somewhat in that it'll dip but won't return to the original setup. Still trying to research that.

I was able to add :

Turn off DRL from infotainment, open close Windows with remote, 
needle sweep..
Engage additional 20 hp in sport mode


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

jjvw said:


> I'm having issues with the reverse mirror dip. It works somewhat in that it'll dip but won't return to the original setup. Still trying to research that.
> 
> I was able to add :
> 
> ...


that hp in sportmode might be worth the cost.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You guys serious? I don’t have mine yet, but...the cars actually only making 160hp normally and then gets 180hp when you switch to Sport mode on the center dial?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> You guys serious? I don’t have mine yet, but...the cars actually only making 160hp normally and then gets 180hp when you switch to Sport mode on the center dial?


Whoosh.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Whoosh.


Now added a additional 50ft/lbs of torque and activated the air suspension so I'm now slammed!


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

jjvw said:


> I'm having issues with the reverse mirror dip. It works somewhat in that it'll dip but won't return to the original setup. Still trying to research that.
> 
> I was able to add :
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just waiting for the issue of not being able to make purchases in beta to go away. Carista support essentially told me they can help and it should go away. Frustrating.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Any Performance Upgrades?*

Have anyone installed any performance upgrade to our new tiguans, like exhaust, turbo muffler delete, intakes anything?

I am getting my Tig SEL Confortline in Colombia South America and really looking to improve the HP to this model. I Know APR is working in a TUNE but besides that is there anything out there? 

Please let me know your comments.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Whoosh.


:laugh:

Some of you were saying in a thread awhile back that most ppl complaining about the performance didn’t have it in Sport mode. Just thought this was the explanation. Womp


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Have anyone installed any performance upgrade to our new tiguans, like exhaust, turbo muffler delete, intakes anything?
> 
> I am getting my Tig SEL Confortline in Colombia South America and really looking to improve the HP to this model. I Know APR is working in a TUNE but besides that is there anything out there?
> 
> Please let me know your comments.


there really isnt anything out there that will give much, if any kind of big HP numbers.
even the things you listed only provide a minimal gain in HP and most likely you wouldnt even notice the gains.

with that being said, i have done the suitcase delete mod and installed a cherry bomb. that increased the sound and thats about it.

best bet is to wait for either a tune or a JB stack to come out.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I just pick my Tig this afternoon pretty excited with it. Didn't do much to it just try to do a launch control and boy it has a decent start and lot of traction. I just put it in sport mode and smash the brake and hit the accelerator all the way. The Rev hold like around 2k rpm and stayed there when I released the brake the car just went. Pretty excited with the new car looking forward to try it in drag race. Quick question shouldn't the dials in the dashboard move on a circle referring to the rpm and speedometor needles. How can I get this to work???? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ruedaibanez1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Have anyone installed any performance upgrade to our new tiguans, like exhaust, turbo muffler delete, intakes anything?
> ...


True regarding the gains with this modes without having a tune. It would defently help if we can get a downpipe this will defently help HP.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Installed smoked side markers and debadged the rear.


----------



## ward30 (May 27, 2015)

DFWSKATE said:


> Installed smoked side markers and debadged the rear.


Do you have a link to the smoke sidemarkers you purchased?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ward30 said:


> Do you have a link to the smoke sidemarkers you purchased?


I bought these and used Lamin-X. We might end up just getting them colormatched though.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Still waiting for mine to show up but in the meantime...










Peeled off the WeatherTech logos and replaced with R-Line badges. 

Also, LAMIN-X just today released the headlight covers for us SEL-P folks with the LED headlights.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Installed some summer wheels tonight. I ran the back on my B6 Passat back in 2010 and had them in my basement. Bought some new tires and threw them on. Not sure how I’m feeling about them just yet. 



Morning side shot:



Volk Ray’s Engineering Forged 2 piece wheel
Size: 19 x 8
Offset: 34

Hankook Ventus S1 Evo
Size: 245/45/19


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

blackgliguy said:


> Installed some summer wheels tonight. I ran the back on my B6 Passat back in 2010 and had them in my basement. Bought some new tires and threw them on. Not sure how I’m feeling about them just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Balling on the Volks! Nicely done.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> Installed some summer wheels tonight. I ran the back on my B6 Passat back in 2010 and had them in my basement. Bought some new tires and threw them on. Not sure how I’m feeling about them just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they look good!
you put the right amount of tire on there!

not to mention you were able to achieve a new look without spending much money, cant complain about that! hahaha

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

After some back and forth, my wife got rid of the minivan to get the Tiguan SEL in Black. We liked the Atlas but that was nearly $7K more and with less features. Carista mods to come


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> After some back and forth, my wife got rid of the minivan to get the Tiguan SEL in Black. We liked the Atlas but that was nearly $7K more and with less features. Carista mods to come


welcome to the Tiguan club!!!
i look forward to seeing any mods you will make to the car.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## SlyBatman (Jun 28, 2016)

giantsnation said:


> After some back and forth, my wife got rid of the minivan to get the Tiguan SEL in Black. We liked the Atlas but that was nearly $7K more and with less features. Carista mods to come


Any update on the Carista mods...? On the fence about picking one up, looking for info on needle gauge sweep and windows down with key fob.

‘18 Tiguan 🤙🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

SlyBatman said:


> Any update on the Carista mods...? On the fence about picking one up, looking for info on needle gauge sweep and windows down with key fob.
> 
> ‘18 Tiguan 🤙🏼
> 
> ...


You'll have to ask Carista for beta test access. They don't have mostfeatures yet on the regular subscription. Beta (if they say yes) is free for three months.

Contact them via the app.

Needle gauge sweep and Windows/sunroof with key fob works. 

add compass if you have SE or lower trim
Change location of compass on cluster from middle to left.

change the cluster background to "yellow"

change welcome screen in infotainment to show R-line.

Turn off DRL using infotainment

Side mirror tilt in reverse but it didn't work very well (mirror doesn't tilt far enough.. I've tried all the steps found on the Inter webs and no luck)

Refuel quantity can be turned on but it doesn't display anything. Don't know if our cars don't have the hardware for it.


----------



## SlyBatman (Jun 28, 2016)

jjvw said:


> You'll have to ask Carista for beta test access. They don't have mostfeatures yet on the regular subscription. Beta (if they say yes) is free for three months.
> 
> Contact them via the app.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

To anyone who changed their front bumper side markers to the Beetle ones, interested in selling me your OE ones? P/m me. Thanks


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Had to go with a non-OEM fix for the stupid rear seat belt rattle.  when the seat belt is not placed correctly it hits the stupid cheap plastic (never had an issue like this before with any of my old VWs) and vibrates like crazy.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Took me a few days to figure that one out too! Not fan since 2012 when VW started the hard plastic, but I understand for wear and durability it’s far better then the soft touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Put it up for sale because priorities took priority. I want to drive my bus more than I want my Tiguan. Plus we have 2 family vehicles. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ero-Orange-3k-miles&p=111631265#post111631265


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Did some landscaping around the house.










Who needs a truck?


Also, I much prefer the ride height with this much weight in the back. My wife did not seem to share this sentiment, however...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jjvw said:


> add compass if you have SE or lower trim
> Change location of compass on cluster from middle to left.
> 
> change the cluster background to "yellow"


These are "tweaks" I have not seen documented before. Could you please post a few more details or a link to coding or adaptations required. Thanks.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

GavinD said:


> Did some landscaping around the house.
> 
> Who needs a truck?


It looks like you bought the same bumper protector that I did.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> These are "tweaks" I have not seen documented before. Could you please post a few more details or a link to coding or adaptations required. Thanks.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I don't have the adaptations. These were all done via the Carista app.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Towed like a dream, exceeding my expectations! 
27 mpg calculation done by fueling not the trip computer! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Piscoot said:


> Towed like a dream, exceeding my expectations!
> 27 mpg calculation done by fueling not the trip computer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


very nice!just a couple of questions though

1. what tow hitch did you use? (rating)
2. what is the total weight of that pop up you are pulling?
3. are you 4Motion?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

QUOTE=vdubs kopfschuss GLI;111680497]
1. what tow hitch did you use? (rating)
We ordered our Tiguan with port installed trailer hitch and wire harness. Even though the hitch paper work states 2000 pounds with brakes for trailer and 200 pound tongue weight, the owners manual list 1500 trailer with 180 tongue this is what we stick to. 
2. what is the total weight of that pop up you are pulling?
The popup is 1000 dry we are probably max 1200. 
3. are you 4Motion?
Yes SEL 4Motion 

Note: I switched from Eco to Normal for towing. 
The factory electrical harness is 4 pin, the MFI does tell you are towing and rear crash is disabled. Also, when you using turn signals the MFI tells you your trailer signals are working too! 

[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

"Originally Posted by jjvw... change the infotainment screen to show R-Line"

To anyone who has or is thinking of getting a Carista. The R-Line screen is Scene 6. The app just lists 7 different scenes with no clue as to what they are. I did the old, lefts start at scene 1 and have spent the last week doing the countdown with a new screen each day. I contacted Carista for some insight but they were no help in identifying what each scene was. So here is what I found when I would save a scene.

Scene 1 = Twin Drive
Scene 2 = GTD
Scene 3 = GTI
Scene 4 = Blue Motion
Scene 5 = E Golf
Scene 6 = R Line
Scene 7 = ?

I have yet to try scene 7. I will now just to see what it is. Hope this helps someone else


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

RASDC said:


> "Originally Posted by jjvw... change the infotainment screen to show R-Line"
> 
> To anyone who has or is thinking of getting a Carista. The R-Line screen is Scene 6. The app just lists 7 different scenes with no clue as to what they are. I did the old, lefts start at scene 1 and have spent the last week doing the countdown with a new screen each day. I contacted Carista for some insight but they were no help in identifying what each scene was. So here is what I found when I would save a scene.
> 
> ...


Scene 7 is Golf R.

I've chosen GTI -- it gives me the "red" highlight vs. the "blue" highlight -- which goes nicely w/my habanero red Tiguan.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

RCA777 said:


> Scene 7 is Golf R.
> 
> I've chosen GTI -- it gives me the "red" highlight vs. the "blue" highlight -- which goes nicely w/my habanero red Tiguan.


Thanks for the info. I did like the red of the GTI as well. That would look great with Habanero. Now it will be easy to switch scenes as you feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobdillon (May 13, 2018)

RASDC said:


> "Originally Posted by jjvw... change the infotainment screen to show R-Line"
> 
> To anyone who has or is thinking of getting a Carista. The R-Line screen is Scene 6. The app just lists 7 different scenes with no clue as to what they are. I did the old, lefts start at scene 1 and have spent the last week doing the countdown with a new screen each day. I contacted Carista for some insight but they were no help in identifying what each scene was. So here is what I found when I would save a scene.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, just got a Carista and couldn’t figure out which these were. 

Just curious, when do these logos appear? I couldn’t ever get them to show up on the infotainment screen after switching between scenes.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

bobdillon said:


> Thanks for posting this, just got a Carista and couldn’t figure out which these were.
> 
> Just curious, when do these logos appear? I couldn’t ever get them to show up on the infotainment screen after switching between scenes.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

RASDC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The screen only appears for a brief time upon startup of the vehicle. The only way I have noticed the screen is when the infotainment is left on when I turn off the vehicle. After a while (not sure how long), when I would start up I would see the screen appear before going to whatever was there when you turned the vehicle off. This is why it took me a week to figure out the different screens. I would change it in Carista but found out by trial and error that I had to walk away and check back later. No instant gratification. Maybe there is a way it will show up sooner it I don’t know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Being as I know nothing about Carista, I just went to their site. Couple questions.

Is there anything it can do that VCDS can not?

Do you actually have to keep paying to keep it? There’s no one time buy it own it?

I’ve got full blown VCDS that reads any VAG product.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Being as I know nothing about Carista, I just went to their site. Couple questions.
> 
> Is there anything it can do that VCDS can not?
> 
> ...


I am certain that there is nothing that Carista can do that VCDS cannot. However, I know nothing about what Carista costs or how that works.
There are a number of products on the market that know how to speak VW's language and apparently Carista is one of them (or is at least learning to be one). VCDS and ODBeleven also can do the same things. The biggest issue that I have with Carista (so far) is that they do not tell you how they do what they do. In other words, it doesn't tell you what coding changes are made or what adaptation channels are modified. You (apparently) just choose result from a menu and the program does the necessary changes. See posts 132 and 134 above.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

RASDC said:


> The screen only appears for a brief time upon startup of the vehicle. The only way I have noticed the screen is when the infotainment is left on when I turn off the vehicle. After a while (not sure how long), when I would start up I would see the screen appear before going to whatever was there when you turned the vehicle off. This is why it took me a week to figure out the different screens. I would change it in Carista but found out by trial and error that I had to walk away and check back later. No instant gratification. Maybe there is a way it will show up sooner it I don’t know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can "force" it to show by holding in the volume/power button until the radio reboots; let go of it immediately after the display stays blank for a second.
It will boot up and show the graphic for a moment and then ... you're back into the regular imagery.

Only the GTI is noticeable after the screen clears and the accent colour is red, not blue when GTI is selected.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Threw in a set of Weathertech floor mats, very impressed with them.
Also installed a Neuspeed Power Module which adds a noticeable 5lbs of boost.


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

Row1Rich said:


> Threw in a set of Weathertech floor mats, very impressed with them.
> Also installed a Neuspeed Power Module which adds a noticeable 5lbs of boost.



OMG>> The first to market with some kind of ECU MOD.. Wow..

Its even real!!

http://www.neuspeed.com/377/0/0/3111/641015-neuspeed-power-module.html


Features:

Two position switch:

+5 PSI Increase
+7 PSI Increase
Power / Torque Gain On +5 Setting - 91 Octane Fuel (higher gains obtainable with better octane fuel) :

1.8 TSI: 30+ HP / 55+ ft./lbs.Torque
2.0 TSI: 35+ HP / 70+ ft/lbs.Torque
2.0 TSI "Budack Cycle": 30+ HP / 55+ ft./lbs.Torque


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

alarum_78 said:


> OMG>> The first to market with some kind of ECU MOD.. Wow..
> 
> Its even real!!
> 
> ...



I have contacted Neuspeed requesting a supporting DYNO chart for this.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

alarum_78 said:


> OMG>> The first to market with some kind of ECU MOD.. Wow..
> 
> Its even real!!
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks real, they actually mention the 2018 Tiguan and the 2.0 budack cycle engine.

It's the same part number as for the GTI/Golf R and are easy to find used for cheap as people sell them and move to the JB4 or OTS tunes. It's not a bad product if you want a modest power bump, I may give it a try until the JB4's release.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

alarum_78 said:


> I have contacted Neuspeed requesting a supporting DYNO chart for this.


My butt dyno says their numbers are pretty accurate. With a similar Neuspeed Power Module in my 2016 R-Line Passat which is lighter and FWD, I'd say it's about right.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

alarum_78 said:


> OMG>> The first to market with some kind of ECU MOD.. Wow..
> 
> Its even real!!
> 
> ...



this is great news! 
first to the market, so this is the benchmark that everyone will be trying to beat!

also believe this as Nuespeed has always been a reliable source, as well as they mention our B-cycle on our motor. 

but also raises the question. this is a simple power module, just think if an actual tune comes out! im hoping larger numbers will be had once eveyone gets to releasing tunes..

but also, 35+ hp and 55+tq!?!?!? this Tig will feel like a rocket ship hahaha


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> but also, 35+ hp and 55+tq!?!?!? this Tig will feel like a rocket ship hahaha


Remember, that is HP at the flywheel. What is the loss to the wheels with 4-Motion, 30% I think? 

But still, it perks it up a little, one of those "should have been like this from the factory" situations.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Remember, that is HP at the flywheel. What is the loss to the wheels with 4-Motion, 30% I think?
> 
> But still, it perks it up a little, one of those "should have been like this from the factory" situations.


Factory power is rated at flywheel too, so +35HP should be close to that gain at the wheels.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

How hard was the install for the Neuspeed module?


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I checked to see if i was part of the new "ball joint" recall...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2.0RS said:


> How hard was the install for the Neuspeed module?


Easy, 30mins tops. Only because you need to take the lower engine cover off to get to the sensor below the AC unit.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I upgraded from the stock halogen fog lamps to 5,000 lumen LED units from DDM tuning:


Off:









Stock:









LED:


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> I upgraded from the stock halogen fog lamps to 5,000 lumen LED units from DDM tuning:
> 
> 
> Off:
> ...


Can you post the link at DDM? I know they’re H8 but the mobile site doesn’t let me pick the color temp.


----------



## pennstater9159 (Jun 1, 2018)

*2018 VW Tiguan Steering Wheel Swap*

Hi everyone, I wanted to check and see if any of you will be able to help me out here. I was so excited when the 2018 Tiguan R-Line finally made it over to the USA. However, I was disappointed to see that they didn't upgrade the steering wheel like they have in the European models.  Has anyone done this to their vehicle? Is it a possible swap?

*I'd like to go from this: 

*










*


To this: 






*


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

pennstater9159 said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to check and see if any of you will be able to help me out here. I was so excited when the 2018 Tiguan R-Line finally made it over to the USA. However, I was disappointed to see that they didn't upgrade the steering wheel like they have in the European models.  Has anyone done this to their vehicle? Is it a possible swap?
> 
> *I'd like to go from this:
> 
> ...


honestly just looks like trim pieces, may want to check aliexpress or whatever that chinese 3rd party website is. a lot of members here have ordered from them, it takes a few weeks for shipping, but mostly everyone is happy with what they order.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good eye. The wheel itself definitely looks the same in both photos. Just trim and the airbag are all that appear to be different.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

Savvv said:


> Good eye. The wheel itself definitely looks the same in both photos. Just trim and the airbag are all that appear to be different.


Different steering wheel. It actually looks a lot like the Golf GTI one, but with white stitching instead of red.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> honestly just looks like trim pieces, may want to check aliexpress or whatever that chinese 3rd party website is. a lot of members here have ordered from them, it takes a few weeks for shipping, but mostly everyone is happy with what they order.


Not sure I agree with the steering wheel. It definitely looks different (most likely the same steering wheel from Golf R). Feel the flat bottom is more defined unlike ours, it is very subtle. Also the section stitches is different. I like the circular look for the airbags too compared to our trapezoid look. 

One thing for sure, wish we can enable both map views in the digital cockpit and the infotainment. I know that discover pro does this but the one pictured doesn't look like one. The discover pro images I've seen floating around doesn't have any physical buttons


----------



## Dad_wagon (Jan 21, 2018)

espedito said:


> Have any shots from the rear? I'm debating whether or not to de-badge the Tig.


Not sure if you ever got pics of a debadged Tig. I highly recommend!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

That looks good. And I love the red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Dad_wagon said:


> Not sure if you ever got pics of a debadged Tig. I highly recommend!


It's on my list for this weekend, going to leave the 4-Motion badge on though.

Anyone with an SEL-P, do you have paddle shifters on your steering wheels?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

SEL-P w/4mo and no paddle shifters on the wheel.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Not sure I agree with the steering wheel. It definitely looks different (most likely the same steering wheel from Golf R). Feel the flat bottom is more defined unlike ours, it is very subtle. Also the section stitches is different. I like the circular look for the airbags too compared to our trapezoid look.


Agreed. 
It does look like a completely different wheel. 

The only thing our R-Line shares with this one is the white stitching.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Drove in a friend's SE yesterday who had PedalBox (DTE Systems) installed. I didn't get a chance to drive it myself yet, but from the passenger seat there was a noticeable change in acceleration. He said it has made a world of difference.

https://www.pedalbox.com/us/


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

pennstater9159 said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to check and see if any of you will be able to help me out here. I was so excited when the 2018 Tiguan R-Line finally made it over to the USA. However, I was disappointed to see that they didn't upgrade the steering wheel like they have in the European models.  Has anyone done this to their vehicle? Is it a possible swap?


I have a GTI steering wheel from when I swapped in my GSW, I don't even know how to access the rear of the steering wheel in the tiguan, the steering column is so much thicker than the GSW you can't effectively reach the rear to unhook the airbag.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mattchow said:


> I have a GTI steering wheel from when I swapped in my GSW, I don't even know how to access the rear of the steering wheel in the tiguan, the steering column is so much thicker than the GSW you can't effectively reach the rear to unhook the airbag.


The airbag has to come out.
On my Passat, which has a similar style wheel, I had to turn the wheel & then poke thru the OEM rubber with a screwdriver to release the hook/clip mechanism for the airbag & then turn the wheel the other way & do the same thing on the other side...then it was out


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Did a little work on the stock intake system. First I took this baffle out of the airbox, noticed slightly louder DV and turbo noise right away.










I noticed this Dual Inlet Duct Kit on ECS.com, figured I'd have a crack at making my own using the stock one.

In the image below, the stock one is blocked off on the right side.










Here's mine now.


----------



## Blake1983 (May 21, 2018)

Replaced stock wheels and tires with MSR 17” wheels paired with BFG KO2, 225/65r17. Gave it a more aggressive look and will be nice hauling a little dirt bike trailer around off paved roads. Will follow up with roof basket and custom bully bar being made, once I get them installed.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Blake1983 said:


> Replaced stock wheels and tires with MSR 17” wheels paired with BFG KO2, 225/65r17. Gave it a more aggressive look and will be nice hauling a little dirt bike trailer around off paved roads. Will follow up with roof basket and custom bully bar being made, once I get them installed.



looks good, my personal opinion is to now throw some spacers on there!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Hard wired my Roav C1 dash cam using an obd2 charger that had the option to cut power after 5 minutes or cut off if the battery voltage goes below 11.8 volts.

Much easier than other hard wiring options I think.

REARMASTER Universal OBD Power Cable for Dash Camera,24 hours Surveillance / ACC mode with switch button https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074M4XMBX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_WaRlBbDJC1P5D


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

jjvw said:


> You'll have to ask Carista for beta test access. They don't have mostfeatures yet on the regular subscription. Beta (if they say yes) is free for three months.
> 
> Contact them via the app.
> 
> ...


Any updates on this?


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Dad_wagon said:


> espedito said:
> 
> 
> > Have any shots from the rear? I'm debating whether or not to de-badge the Tig.
> ...


Would love to hear what method you chose to get them off. Always wanted to do this to all my dubs but never had the courage.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

noreastdub said:


> Would love to hear what method you chose to get them off. Always wanted to do this to all my dubs but never had the courage.


From my other thread:



Savvv said:


> My process I used:
> 
> 1. Squirted GooGone all over emblems and let soak
> 2. Use heat gun on low setting and warm up a few letters at a time. Use fishing line to floss them off.
> ...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

was finally able to source clear side markers. installed them last night.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> was finally able to source clear side markers. installed them last night.


Please share where you got them from?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JODZ said:


> Please share where you got them from?


i actually joined a 2012+ Beetle group on facebook, simply made a post if anyone knew where i could find some. all leads given were a bust, but one person offered his to sell to me. i snatched them up quickly haha

i would just keep an eye out on ebay for them. they may pop up from time to time.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> was finally able to source clear side markers. installed them last night.


Lookin good! I like the rims. Want the exact same for mine but maybe powder coated. And those side markers I'll have to ask my local dealership ( Smith VW ) if they sell them.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

shervsr20 said:


> Lookin good! I like the rims. Want the exact same for mine but maybe powder coated. And those side markers I'll have to ask my local dealership ( Smith VW ) if they sell them.


A dealer will not be able to sell you anything other than the DOT approved amber side marker lights. If you want clear, smoked, or any other color, you will have to shop third party on eBay or AliBaba, They are technically not legal in the USA. However, I have never heard of anyone getting a ticket for having the wrong color side marker lights.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> A dealer will not be able to sell you anything other than the DOT approved amber side marker lights. If you want clear, smoked, or any other color, you will have to shop third party on eBay or AliBaba, They are technically not legal in the USA. However, I have never heard of anyone getting a ticket for having the wrong color side marker lights.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I could swear my dealer had them at one point ...must have gotten in trouble or something lol

https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10161a.html


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> I could swear my dealer had them at one point ...must have gotten in trouble or something lol
> 
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10161a.html



they do not have any in stock and i was advised that they most likely will not be getting any more in.
sucks...they had a pair on a Tig they sold too.

oh and thanks for the compliments haha


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI,

I really like what you've done. I can't lose my ground clearance personally, but it really brings me to a happy place just looking at it. 

I removed the dealers metallic decal today. Dropped in my Weather-tech floor liners and trunk liner. Loaded 13 boxes of fresh picked tomatoes in it too and drove them up to the veggie stand.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

shervsr20 said:


> Lookin good! I like the rims. Want the exact same for mine but maybe powder coated. And those side markers I'll have to ask my local dealership ( Smith VW ) if they sell them.


Speaking of Smith. They suck at return email inquiries as they were my initial lead and still haven’t contacted me.

Can you please see if they have smoked ones for my wife’s Tiguan? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Savvv said:


> From my other thread:


Thanks, Savvv!

I decided to get a little practice first by removing the metallic dealership logo today. Your method minus the floss and shorter soaking time (not as much adhesive). Worked great, can't tell it was ever there! Should have taken a before and after, I always forget to do that. Thanks again!


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Speaking of Smith. They suck at return email inquiries as they were my initial lead and still haven’t contacted me.
> 
> Can you please see if they have smoked ones for my wife’s Tiguan? Lol
> 
> ...


For sure... after I secure a set for myself  ... but it appears they no longer sell it there.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

shervsr20 said:


> For sure... after I secure a set for myself  ... but it appears they no longer sell it there.


They could have at least replied. Boneheads in bad business. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Would love to hear what method you chose to get them off. Always wanted to do this to all my dubs but never had the courage.


I've debadged all my vehicles (that I've modified). Wont be doing the Tig, but:

1) Heat - i used a blowdryer to melt the glue. Worked slowly, patiently to warm it up. No need to blast it on high.
2) Fishing line. wrapped it around a finger on each hand and worked it back and forth, whenever the glue seemed to cool, i used the blowdryer again. 
3) Used fingers and fingernails to get rid of some of the remaining glue
4) clay bar
5) wax
6) beer.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Speaking of Smith. They suck at return email inquiries as they were my initial lead and still haven’t contacted me.
> 
> Can you please see if they have smoked ones for my wife’s Tiguan? Lol
> 
> ...



I was able to get these guys on the phone. They no longer sell the clear or smoked lenses. And they have since removed them from the website. I’m still searching for these.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> I was able to get these guys on the phone. They no longer sell the clear or smoked lenses. And they have since removed them from the website. I’m still searching for these.


Oh well. Painted will have to do until some are made or I stumble upon a set.

Wife now has non-functional fogs. Needs fog light harness and switch to get them to work. Ali-Express lower plastics are a perfect fitment. They have the OEM VW stickers on them which leads me to believe they are legit. Also, texture is an exact match to what was previously on there.

They really buttoned up the front end imho.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Bought one










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

noreastdub said:


> vdubs kopfschuss GLI,
> 
> I really like what you've done. I can't lose my ground clearance personally, but it really brings me to a happy place just looking at it.
> 
> I removed the dealers metallic decal today. Dropped in my Weather-tech floor liners and trunk liner. Loaded 13 boxes of fresh picked tomatoes in it too and drove them up to the veggie stand.


thanks! i really appreciate the compliments!

road clearance isnt terribly bad with it being lowered, still functional for me.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

for everyone wanting clear/smoked side markers!!!!

this is the only other site i was able to find to offer them. as you can see clears are "out of stock" but they do have smoked lenses. 
also may want to call them and check on any other colors...never know what they may be able to find.

good luck everyone! 

http://www.esetuning.com/volkswagen-beetle-2-0t/lighting.html


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone installed puddle lights on there tiggy ? I installed on my gti and now the gf wants on hers. Where’s the best place to pin or splice into ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> for everyone wanting clear/smoked side markers!!!!
> 
> this is the only other site i was able to find to offer them. as you can see clears are "out of stock" but they do have smoked lenses.
> also may want to call them and check on any other colors...never know what they may be able to find.
> ...


Wow! $134.10 for some plastic lenses? I’ve decided to vinyl wrap mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> Wow! $134.10 for some plastic lenses? I’ve decided to vinyl wrap mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hey, i hear ya! thats why i kept looking for some instead of buying there.
i did eventually get lucky and found some clears for 30 dollars shipped!!!

but, with the market dwindling in clear reflectors, demand will dictate price.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

New user here! 

Picked up a Pure White SEL last week with a 3rd row. List of mods is growing. 
Matched front and rear tint...done
Upgraded trunk light to LEDs...done
Carista tuning... arriving today
Crossbars...arriving today
Bumper protector...arriving tomorrow
Center dash box...ordered

This is the wife’s car, so I gotta keep the mods to a minimum. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> New user here!
> 
> Picked up a Pure White SEL last week with a 3rd row. List of mods is growing.
> Matched front and rear tint...done
> ...


Looks great! I'm in similar situation as it's wife's car and have similar list of mods planned/done. What % tint did you go with in the front?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Looks great! I'm in similar situation as it's wife's car and have similar list of mods planned/done. What % tint did you go with in the front?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I went with 20%. It’s considered illegal, but so many people do it around here that cops really don’t bug you about it. As long as they can still see you through it, they’re cool. I’ve always ran 20% on all my previous cars and have never had an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> I went with 20%. It’s considered illegal, but so many people do it around here that cops really don’t bug you about it. As long as they can still see you through it, they’re cool. I’ve always ran 20% on all my previous cars and have never had an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not concerned with legality. We're in FL so even cops have their fronts tinted. I just want to match the rears.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I went to Smith VW today. According to their parts guy ( forgot his name ), their supplier for the clear side markers went out of business. Hopefully someone in China will start making these at some point. I think prices for now will start to spike.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> New user here!
> 
> Picked up a Pure White SEL last week with a 3rd row. List of mods is growing.
> Matched front and rear tint...done
> ...



Looks great! I have the same car minus the third row. At point I'm going to upgrade the rims to the Savannah two toned rims. The stock rims/tires are growing on me but they look too small on the car IMHO.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> Looks great! I have the same car minus the third row. At point I'm going to upgrade the rims to the Savannah two toned rims. The stock rims/tires are growing on me but they look too small on the car IMHO.


Totally agree with you regarding wheels. I have two tone Savannah to put on but need bigger tires as VW upped the size for MK2 Tiguan.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> Totally agree with you regarding wheels. I have two tone Savannah to put on but need bigger tires as VW upped the size for MK2 Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am i talking to you on FaceBook right now?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> am i talking to you on FaceBook right now?


If on MK7 MQB page then yes 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> If on MK7 MQB page then yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


haha yup, thats me.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jjvw said:


> I upgraded my SE4mo to an R.. The cheap way. Lol
> Wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/msZzRvIYeyo


which welcome screen number is this in Vag? I don't want to click on each one


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> New user here!
> 
> Picked up a Pure White SEL last week with a 3rd row. List of mods is growing.
> Matched front and rear tint...done
> ...


Mounted the crossbars and did the Carista tuning today. I don’t remember which modifications I did in Carista, but I def did the windows up/down with the key fob. I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from E-Trailer. I got them for $130 after finding an online coupon. Installation was a breeze. They’re Aero style bars similar to the Thule ones, but cost way less. Just be sure to install the rubber gaskets to minimize the wind noise. The pano roof clears them with plenty of space, I wouldn’t open the pano roof if any racks or boxes are installed though. I also included a picture of the LED trunk light I installed. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> Mounted the crossbars and did the Carista tuning today. I don’t remember which modifications I did in Carista, but I def did the windows up/down with the key fob. I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from E-Trailer. I got them for $130 after finding an online coupon. Installation was a breeze. They’re Aero style bars similar to the Thule ones, but cost way less. Just be sure to install the rubber gaskets to minimize the wind noise. The pano roof clears them with plenty of space, I wouldn’t open the pano roof if any racks or boxes are installed though. I also included a picture of the LED trunk light I installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the scoop on that LED bar in the trunk?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> What's the scoop on that LED bar in the trunk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I actually had one laying around from a previous purchase, but it's basically a LED license plate strip. Link below.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-15-LED-light-bar-kit-for-license-plate-DRL-Fog-trunk-footwell-door-Q4/191394930271?hash=item2c9006de5f%3Ag%3ABGsAAMXQNo5Ta~oM%3Asc%3AUSPSFirstClass%2120886%21US%21-1&_sacat=0&_nkw=led+light+bar+kit+license+plate&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks! That's pretty cool idea and fairly cheap. Attached via velcro I'm assuming?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Thanks! That's pretty cool idea and fairly cheap. Attached via velcro I'm assuming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Nope. Comes with 3M tape. I placed it on the plastic right under the existing light. Tucked all the wires behind the existing light as well. Nice and clean. Not as bright as I would like, but definitely brighter than the stock light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> Mounted the crossbars and did the Carista tuning today. I don’t remember which modifications I did in Carista, but I def did the windows up/down with the key fob. I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from E-Trailer. I got them for $130 after finding an online coupon. Installation was a breeze. They’re Aero style bars similar to the Thule ones, but cost way less. Just be sure to install the rubber gaskets to minimize the wind noise. The pano roof clears them with plenty of space, I wouldn’t open the pano roof if any racks or boxes are installed though. I also included a picture of the LED trunk light I installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Installed the bumper protector and the deAutoLED low beams. I may leave the Hi beams alone, but wanted your opinion on possibly having yellow fog lights. I like the look, what are your thoughts? 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Totally agree with you regarding wheels. I have two tone Savannah to put on but need bigger tires as VW upped the size for MK2 Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should sell those to me :laugh:


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> I think you should sell those to me


No can't do sir 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Glovebox LED bulb installed; dealer license plate frame off, new slim one is on; snowguard removed from the air box and aFe high flow filter installed.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

islandboy27 said:


> Installed the bumper protector and the deAutoLED low beams. I may leave the Hi beams alone, but wanted your opinion on possibly having yellow fog lights. I like the look, what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth doing the LED high beams and fogs


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*foglights bulb*



Row1Rich said:


> It's worth doing the LED high beams and fogs


What bulb is there? Where have you bought LED's?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

wachu said:


> What bulb is there? Where have you bought LED's?


H7 LED High Beam:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

Fog Kit which is popular to pair with the H7RC kit - normally newer models require h11/h8 and older ones are 9006 - just double check:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*Foglights led*

thanks
I've got all original LED lamps, but no fog


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> It's worth doing the LED high beams and fogs


How did you get your fog lights to turn on with your high beams? My fogs turn off when I put the high beams on and vice versa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> No can't do sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I figured lol.... take some pics when you install them.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

islandboy27 said:


> How did you get your fog lights to turn on with your high beams? My fogs turn off when I put the high beams on and vice versa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Used the Beta version of Carista to make changes to the light settings.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> which welcome screen number is this in Vag? I don't want to click on each one



Which number welcome screen is it for the R-line to appear at start up of the infotainment?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Which number welcome screen is it for the R-line to appear at start up of the infotainment?


I believe that it’s 5.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Installed Deautokey LED headlight bulbs. What a difference compared to halogen!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*What I did today.*

Offroad buried the nose of my car in the sand ripping off the plastic splash pan pulling all the screws out of the connected bodywork.
There is nothing in the way of skid plates available in the US, but they are readily available in Europe. It seems in europe they really use their cars and you can get a skid plate for anything.

Those interested may want to look up
1) Rival Engine Skid Plate 333.5120.1
2) Sheriff Engine Skid Plate 26.3333


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Installed Deautokey LED headlight bulbs. What a difference compared to halogen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I installed the deAutoKey High Beam LEDs today. Also a great difference over the halogens. I didn't need the metal brackets for the installation. This was much simpler to install than the low beams. Also, the driver and wires fit right into the housing so it's not exposed to the elements.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> I believe that it’s 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

Picked up my SE 4-Motion on Wednesday (8/15) and installed a Neuspeed module on Saturday morning before a 300 mile road trip. Managed 30.3mpg (calculated vs 31mpg display) on the first tank which included more stop and go in Chicago than I'd prefer.
Boost and performance definitely seems increased but haven't jumped on it hard as I still had 87 octane in the tank from the dealership.
Now that I've refilled with 93 octane, I'll get more aggressive on the throttle.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Suds_Zville said:


> Picked up my SEL 4-Motion on Wednesday (8/15) and installed a Neuspeed module on Saturday morning before a 300 mile road trip. Managed 30.3mpg on the first tank which included more stop and go in Chicago than I'd prefer.
> Boost and performance definitely seems increased but haven't jumped on it hard as I still had 87 octane in the tank from the dealership.
> Now that I've refilled with 93 octane, I'll get more aggressive on the throttle.


look forward to hearing how it feels once you get some 93 added to it.
really curious about numbers too. which they would dyno one...


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Got the cubby today hoping to install this evening. 










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Installed Rho Plate V2, among other things!
Quality product, worth the $$.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I de/rebadged the tail


















And tinted those front pumpkins




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I installed the yellow fog light bulbs for that "euro" look I enjoy. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> I de/rebadged the tail


Sure you had your reasons but I would have probably put the R-Line badge on the passenger side of the hatch.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> I installed the yellow fog light bulbs for that "euro" look I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks great!
i have been debating on doing the same thing, yellow fogs. i do not want to do Lamin-X so finding a yellow LED has been my search.

my only concern is that it will not match the dark moss green metallic paint very well.

but well done!


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> was finally able to source clear side markers. installed them last night.


Any link to where we can buy the clear markers? Thx

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Had ceramic lumar ctx30 on the windows and sky 80 on the windshield done


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Les-star said:


> Any link to where we can buy the clear markers? Thx
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


unfortunately i do not have a link. 
i spent a solid 5 months searching for these. i finally joined a 2012+ beetle facebook group, made a post looking for clear side markers and someone was good enough to sell me his.
another forum member here got lucky and found a set on ebay, but i had no luck there.

good luck in your search!


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> unfortunately i do not have a link.
> i spent a solid 5 months searching for these. i finally joined a 2012+ beetle facebook group, made a post looking for clear side markers and someone was good enough to sell me his.
> another forum member here got lucky and found a set on ebay, but i had no luck there.
> 
> good luck in your search!


So 2012 beetle side markers will fit 2018 Tiguan? 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Les-star said:


> So 2012 beetle side markers will fit 2018 Tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


yes they will. 
that is what i installed on my Tig.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Bought and received an OBDEleven, proceeded to code the following:
- Open/close windows with keyfob
- Open/close sunroof with keyfob
- Auto-Lock (Car locks automatically when you exit, kind of annoying - will likely revert)
- Easy entry/exit (Seats move to furthest position when you turn off ignition, then move back to memory position after you turn on ignition)
- Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding
- Traffic Sign Recognition
- Auto High-Beam always on
- Air Recirculation Memory
- Direct Throttle Response (maybe placebo, but acceleration is far more linear, even in D)
- Adaptive Lane Tracking (different than what comes standard, more aggressive for less ping-pong effect)
- GTI Digital Dash theme
- Gauge Sweep upon startup
- Enter address/text while driving

Still have a few things I want to mess around with, but the small tweaks make for an overall superior experience. Best $150 (Canadian) I've spent on the car.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

inv4zn said:


> Bought and received an OBDEleven, proceeded to code the following:
> - Open/close windows with keyfob
> - Open/close sunroof with keyfob
> - Auto-Lock (Car locks automatically when you exit, kind of annoying - will likely revert)
> ...


I too have done these tweaks and love it, but how did you do the Enter address/text while driving? I went in an unblocked everything but I still can’t enter an address. What a PITA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> Bought and received an OBDEleven, proceeded to code the following:
> - Open/close windows with keyfob
> - Open/close sunroof with keyfob
> - Auto-Lock (Car locks automatically when you exit, kind of annoying - will likely revert)
> ...


Did you program all with OBDEleven one-click apps or through module coding? If the latter, appreciate pointers to the specific procedures as it can be to find a procedure that works on the NA Tiguan. 

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

hojbjerg said:


> Did you program all with OBDEleven one-click apps or through module coding? If the latter, appreciate pointers to the specific procedures as it can be to find a procedure that works on the NA Tiguan.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


The only oneclick apps I used was for the auto-lock. I found out the hard way it's credits per change, so now I need to watch more adds to reverse it haha. 

I don't want to threadjack, so PM me with the ones you need.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> I too have done these tweaks and love it, but how did you do the Enter address/text while driving? I went in an unblocked everything but I still can’t enter an address. What a PITA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strangely enough all my values were unblocked from factory. I still get that popup that sais "cannot be entered while driving" or whatever, but once you click OK on that entry is fully available.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> I don't want to threadjack, so PM me with the ones you need.


If you create a new thread "OBDEleven Coding Master List Thread" with your changes, these codes would be helpful to other users and save your Inbox from attack. 
@EPilot (moderator) could then link to it in OBDEleven section within the Official DIY/FAQ thread


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> If you create a new thread "OBDEleven Coding Master List Thread" with your changes, these codes would be helpful to other users and save your Inbox from attack.
> @EPilot (moderator) could then link to it in OBDEleven section within the Official DIY/FAQ thread


Yeah, I agree. 

I'll compile the list in presentable format and make a new thread in the next few days. I found another one today to enable Birds Eye View (3D representation ala BMW), have yet to test it out.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> If you create a new thread "OBDEleven Coding Master List Thread" with your changes, these codes would be helpful to other users and save your Inbox from attack.
> @EPilot (moderator) could then link to it in OBDEleven section within the Official DIY/FAQ thread


Yup!


inv4zn said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I'll compile the list in presentable format and make a new thread in the next few days. I found another one today to enable Birds Eye View (3D representation ala BMW), have yet to test it out.


Please do and then let me know and I'll add it to the FAQ.

Thanks


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

EPilot said:


> Yup!
> Please do and then let me know and I'll add it to the FAQ.
> 
> Thanks


Thread created here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9243101-Official-OBDeleven-Coding-Thread

Thanks!


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

JohnPhotography said:


> 20" Niche Vosso in Antracite


I really like your wheels just wondering what offset did you use. 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

All clean again! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Upgraded to this: 










I upgrade the battery to AGM in all my rides. I noticed in the Tiguan that auto-stop is holding longer than it did with the factory EFB. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Has anyone enabled the beeping for the locking/unlocking? I thought it would be a chirp (like every other car I've had since 2010) but instead it was just the horn...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> Upgraded to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you school me on the difference between an EFB and AGM battery and why it’s worthwhile to change? I have my ASS disabled so my car isn’t having to crank constantly during a drive.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Can you school me on the difference between an EFB and AGM battery and why it’s worthwhile to change? I have my ASS disabled so my car isn’t having to crank constantly during a drive.


Sure. The way they're designed keeps them stronger than flooded or even enhanced flooded.

For me it comes down to peace of mind knowing the battery is going to stay strong and last long. My weekly driving is trips of just a few to several minutes, all stop and go, not over 30 mph, with electronics on. I also sit with the radio on for extended periods. None of that is good for a battery, especially adding in auto stop-start (which I like) so it's worth the $150 upgrade to me.

Here's a LINK to a manufacturer's site with some info on the differences.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Can you school me on the difference between an EFB and AGM battery and why it’s worthwhile to change? I have my ASS disabled so my car isn’t having to crank constantly during a drive.


Oh and I meant to say in my reply that if you (or anyone) does change battery types in a VW, you have to update the module (usually 19, sometimes 61) with the new battery info such as capacity and technology type. That way the charging system makes the most use of it or more importantly, doesn't damage it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up these springs locally off Mk7r owner for 150 usd, while EMMOTION offered me partial sponsorship of 30% off )

Used but still better deal )


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

wow!!! these springs are expensive too! 
good come up there.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

type17volkswagen said:


> Sure. The way they're designed keeps them stronger than flooded or even enhanced flooded.
> 
> For me it comes down to peace of mind knowing the battery is going to stay strong and last long. My weekly driving is trips of just a few to several minutes, all stop and go, not over 30 mph, with electronics on. I also sit with the radio on for extended periods. None of that is good for a battery, especially adding in auto stop-start (which I like) so it's worth the $150 upgrade to me.
> 
> Here's a LINK to a manufacturer's site with some info on the differences.


Where did you purchase yours? 

Thank You 

Paul


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Where did you purchase yours?


I got mine at Pep Boys cause they're close, they're priced right and they're now offering the Champion brand. It's Johnson Controls which makes them for OEM and other retailers. The biggest draw though was that they have a "48-month free replacement warranty" which is one of the longest ones I found.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> wow!!! these springs are expensive too!
> good come up there.


agreed )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some goodies from Amazon. Hope fits right )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Got some goodies from Amazon. Hope fits right )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same one. Fits perfectly. Just make sure center it and align before peeling the tape off as that thing is super sticky.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

type17volkswagen said:


> Oh and I meant to say in my reply that if you (or anyone) does change battery types in a VW, you have to update the module (usually 19, sometimes 61) with the new battery info such as capacity and technology type. That way the charging system makes the most use of it or more importantly, doesn't damage it.


Picked one up today also from pep boys. What settings did you change? In 19 gateway I changed the battery type but what else did you change? 

Did you also change the capacity and if so what to? 

Thank You 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Picked one up today also from pep boys. What settings did you change? In 19 gateway I changed the battery type but what else did you change?
> 
> Did you also change the capacity and if so what to?
> 
> ...


Yes capacity is 70. My manufacturer was already set to JCB so I left that. I also changed the serial number by increasing the last "1" to a "2" I've read posts where they said it didn't really store it until the serial changed, though I believe that's ones that started out with actual BEM codes saved from the factory, which mine didn't have - it was all 1's.

And for anyone else looking into the coding, this is what I follow: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Battery_Replacement It's a bit behind on VCDS versions now but the essentials are still the same.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Kick mats to protect the seats from the cattle I haul. Also got a wash mit.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

scirockalot8v said:


> Kick mats to protect the seats from the cattle I haul.


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/9a8f5085-1f4d-4f61-a059-fd503680c2e2


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Washed it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed Rotiform BUC 2pc wheels with
245/45/19 goodyears. 

Love the ride quality and cant wait to get it lowered.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just finished debadging it. Hated every second but love the result )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I have yet to do mine. Maybe tonight. Have to replace rear rotors and pads on the wifes cx5.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Stero1D said:


> Just finished debadging it. Hated every second but love the result )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so much cleaner! I did this within first 24 hours. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

installed yellow LED fog lights last night. 

no film or lamin-x, i didnt want to ruin the color scheme i have going on the car during the day, so i opted for yellow LEDs at night to get the look i wanted. im not 100% sold on them yet, but im hoping they will grow on me. if not, i will just put the OPT7 LED fog lights back in and get that bright white color back. 

aesthetics are a huge point for me, so i made sure that these would match the same color output as my turn signals. 
anyway, here they are!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

the_jeep_now said:


> Looks so much cleaner! I did this within first 24 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I know i waited too long lol

Had to put wheels first )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> installed yellow LED fog lights last night.
> 
> no film or lamin-x, i didnt want to ruin the color scheme i have going on the car during the day, so i opted for yellow LEDs at night to get the look i wanted. im not 100% sold on them yet, but im hoping they will grow on me. if not, i will just put the OPT7 LED fog lights back in and get that bright white color back.
> 
> ...


Any lights on the dash switching to LED?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Any lights on the dash switching to LED?


none at all.
everything works perfectly!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Care to share the link of where you got them? I'm interested in changing to a yellow fog light to be utilized in low visibility situations only so I won't mind them not matching the color of the LED low beams.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Those actually look yellow. I bought yellow ones off ebay and they looked more green than yellow. Returned the twice. I gave up and did the lamin x. That was for my mk5.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Care to share the link of where you got them? I'm interested in changing to a yellow fog light to be utilized in low visibility situations only so I won't mind them not matching the color of the LED low beams.


of course, for 20 bucks shipped im not mad at all hahaha

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP81V3Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to swap interior lights to a brighter ones )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got this 35watt Hid kit with 5k bulbs. Cant wait to throw in on the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Added these a couple weeks ago..
Just hoped they didn’t look too tacky on the fenders. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Debadge in the rear. Moved 4Motion badge to the front grill.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Going to swap interior lights to a brighter ones )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prepare for lots of flickering and dead diodes. I had the same ones in my mk5. They will give you a seizure after while.

I need to debadge mine. I wanted to keep the 4motion badge somewhere too. Also thought about buying another vw hatch emblem to cut the black out to expose the color of the car once put back on. Did that to my mk4. 
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Debaged as well with my DIY 4motion license plate surround. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Now its nice n stretched




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Stero1D said:


> Now its nice n stretched
> 
> That looks good! What springs did you go with?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Racer709 said:


> Stero1D said:
> 
> 
> > Now its nice n stretched
> ...


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Bought one



















gotta love pure white!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Used it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

alextakesphotos said:


> gotta love pure white!


Agreed



















Vacuumed the Tig for my wife yesterday


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I got some nice on-brand tea to use in the cup holders,, I wonder if it is compliant with VW spec?


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

TofuBoyz said:


> I got some nice on-brand tea to use in the cup holders,, I wonder if it is compliant with VW spec?


Does it meet VW 508 00??


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> of course, for 20 bucks shipped im not mad at all hahaha
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CP81V3Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Just put these in the other day. They ain’t yella! Definitely amber. Not worth a sh*t for visibility but they look kinda cool against the black. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Just put these in the other day. They ain’t yella! Definitely amber. Not worth a sh*t for visibility but they look kinda cool against the black. :thumbup:


i think they look great at night and at dawn/dusk.

i knew they were not going to be for visibility with a COMBINED rating of 2400 lumens, so i was prepared. 
plus i was just going for aesthetics with these LEDs as i did not want to have yellow film on my fog lights. i like the dual look of having clear fog light covers and yellow LED when turned on.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

LED yellow fogs, aluminum pedals (I don't know why they dont just add those) and picked up a set of OE bars for $100 eace:


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Green on the gauges, I’m diggin’ it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

HarryPooter said:


> Green on the gauges, I’m diggin’ it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/kHHhaKc2pZo

Mine, also lobe the green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

alextakesphotos said:


> LED yellow fogs, aluminum pedals (I don't know why they dont just add those) and picked up a set of OE bars for $100 eace:


I just installed the same pedals with the exception of the foot rest one. Only cost $9.99 on amazon so figured why not.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> I just installed the same pedals with the exception of the foot rest one. Only cost $9.99 on amazon so figured why not.


Yeah mine were only $28. I cant tell the difference between that and the GTI either.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

While I know this is intended as a "how did you make it better" thread...

What I did to my Tig today was drive it straight up at 30°+ incline of small boulders. At the top there was just about no room to turn around and for the first time in my life I started sliding a car sideways down a hill.
Tiggy, of course, found grip, I got turned around and drove back down but it's the most challenging thing I've ever done in a car. 
I really need to get some reliable off-road/all-terrain tires for this thing. Street tires on this terrain scare me.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

OK so I just picked up my 2018 Tiguan in white silver metallic. I ordered H7 LED light bulbs for the headlights since I HATE halogen. It seems pretty simple to install, has anyone had issues with aftermarket LED lights being installed? Also I am upgrading my fogs to Yellow amber with laminx yellow film. I had this done on my Audi Q5 and looks fantastic! I did some searching and having a hard time finding it, I want to be able to control my fog lights for any setting. All of my cars I have had set up with DRL's and fogs on. The next thing I will be doing is tinting my front windows and eventually installing a hitch since I mountain bike. As soon as I get things done I will post some pictures.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

EJW1381 said:


> OK so I just picked up my 2018 Tiguan in white silver metallic. I ordered H7 LED light bulbs for the headlights since I HATE halogen. It seems pretty simple to install, has anyone had issues with aftermarket LED lights being installed? Also I am upgrading my fogs to Yellow amber with laminx yellow film. I had this done on my Audi Q5 and looks fantastic! I did some searching and having a hard time finding it, I want to be able to control my fog lights for any setting. All of my cars I have had set up with DRL's and fogs on. The next thing I will be doing is tinting my front windows and eventually installing a hitch since I mountain bike. As soon as I get things done I will post some pictures.


you need to pick up a Euro switch for the headlights. that will allow you to run fogs and DRL only. 
also, it is highly recommended that you DO NOT run LED in the headlights. simply they are just not there yet and will produce less light, as well as a lot of glare. 

stick with the H7RC kit from DEAutoKey.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ....also, it is highly recommended that you DO NOT run LED in the headlights. simply they are just not there yet and will produce less light, as well as a lot of glare.
> 
> stick with the H7RC kit from DEAutoKey.


Actually DeAutoLED (DeAutoKey) has LED replacement bulbs that are excellent. They are not quite as bright as the H7RC HID kit but they are much better than the stock Halogens. However, you should avoid all of the cheap LED conversion bulbs on eBay, Amazon, and others, they will blind oncoming traffic. You get what you pay for (if you are lucky). 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I put some cheap amazon mud flaps on while I swapped to my winter wheels today. Pretty simple install. I had to screw into one place on the fronts where there was no hole, but just going into plastic so it screwed in easily with no pilot hole. The rears didn’t require any new holes

My only issue was that the bottom screws would not catch for the front end. I ended up taking them off, putting that bottom screw back where it was and installing over it. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DYJBS3H


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

*few mods over the weekend*

I will attempt to upload pictures. I am not sure how that works. I have a 2018 in White Silver Metallic. I tinted the front windows with 35% along with a 20% eyebrow. I have front and back tinted license plates. I also upgraded the fog lights to a yellow bulb along with tinting them with yellow lamnix. I tried installing my H7 Heise LED bulbs ( http://heiseled.com/index.php?main_page=index ) in, but it seems I need a metal clip to install these. Looks like I will be returning them. I also had a hard time getting the stock bulbs back. The passenger side is in completely but the drive side seems like I couldn't get it to twist in.


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Green on the gauges, I’m diggin’ it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How did you get the green gauges? haven't seen this before.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jperino said:


> How did you get the green gauges? haven't seen this before.


im not certain, but i believe this is an OBDeleven mod.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

jperino said:


> How did you get the green gauges? haven't seen this before.


I did mine through OBDeleven using the built in app. It gives you the ability to choose between 30 different colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> I did mine through OBDeleven using the built in app. It gives you the ability to choose between 30 different colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an FYI, try not to use the built-in APPS. 

It doesn't leave a track of what was changed so it's difficult to undo, and I found out that (annoyingly) it costs credit per change.

So if you change it to green, and don't like it, you have to 'pay' again to change it back. 

The colours are very easy to change anyway, and they change in real-time.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

inv4zn said:


> Just an FYI, try not to use the built-in APPS.
> 
> It doesn't leave a track of what was changed so it's difficult to undo, and I found out that (annoyingly) it costs credit per change.
> 
> ...


Well I used the app and I’m able to change the color as much as I want. I’m on orange right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Well I used the app and I’m able to change the color as much as I want. I’m on orange right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Confirmed - I used the app and am now able to set color at my leisure using the ambient lighting menu in settings. I found how to manually set on another forum, but didn't want to bother trying to type in all of those RGB values myself. Not sure if that would have been necessary or not, but I street park so I can't just hop into the garage and fiddle around when wanting to make some changes in obdeleven. That being said, I do prefer to make these types of changes manually so I know exactly what is changed.

Here's the link:

https://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/27153-tired-of-your-active-info-display-design-and-colour/


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Another mod*

So I installed a 20" Light bar, it was chrome and didn't like the look so I smoked the lense. I should be getting the headlight LED kit and have that installed over the holiday weekend. I can't wait to get rid of those halogen.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks bright. In curious on the lifespan of them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

It is super bright. I won't be driving with these on all the time. It is for when I go up to the mountains I can see much more.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Debadged.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Bought one! 2019 SE 4 motion. And bought a screen protector for the infotainment center, obd eleven, laminex door cuplets, and the correct fitting center console tray I saw others purchasing from eBay. Waiting on delivery and will post once I receive them. Glad to be back in the forums, had a mkIV Jetta Wolfsburg edition over 15 years ago. Hope the photo uploaded correctly. 











Update: Got the screen protector 10 minutes ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

Purchased one a week ago or so. 18 Se 4 Motion, moss green. 

Today
- screen protector
- Wash
- Clay bar
- Wax
- sealed up the wheels
- sealed up all of the black plastic
- debadged
- DeAuto LED Low beams
- Xpel film going on tomorrow 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful job! Wish I had the time for a full detail.


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Beautiful job! Wish I had the time for a full detail.


Thank you! Started yesterday and took all day today. Definitely takes a time commitment. Didn’t realize how much of the car is black plastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> Purchased one a week ago or so. 18 Se 4 Motion, moss green.
> 
> Today
> - screen protector
> ...


What did you use on the black plastic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

moveingfaster said:


> What did you use on the black plastic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Chemical guys Carbon Flex, bit could have used the DLux as well. DLux on the wheels, Carbon Flex on plastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> I used Chemical guys Carbon Flex, bit could have used the DLux as well. DLux on the wheels, Carbon Flex on plastic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you like how it turned out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

moveingfaster said:


> Do you like how it turned out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, so far so good. The DLux on the wheels shined them up really good (could have been all on the cleaning and Eraser too though). The Carbon flex was easy to apply and deepened the plastic look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

The wife maybe trading her Cx5 in on a most green tiguan. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

moveingfaster said:


> Do you like how it turned out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s a better shot of the Carbon Flex in the black plastic. It hardened and set over night.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> Here’s a better shot of the Carbon Flex in the black plastic. It hardened and set over night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. I’m going to have to put a coat on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

moveingfaster said:


> That looks great. I’m going to have to put a coat on mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is how it beads after a drive this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> Purchased one a week ago or so. 18 Se 4 Motion, moss green.
> 
> Today
> - screen protector
> ...


Looks great. I for the life of me couldn’t get the damn Socket for the deAuto LED kit to sit on my low beams. I gave up after 2 hours. Your Tig looks good. As soon as this weather in Chicago figures itself out, I am going to wax and seal as well. Today I got my center counsel tray. And OBD eleven. And laminex door cups, waiting to wash the Tig before putting those on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Looks great. I for the life of me couldn’t get the damn Socket for the deAuto LED kit to sit on my low beams. I gave up after 2 hours. Your Tig looks good. As soon as this weather in Chicago figures itself out, I am going to wax and seal as well. Today I got my center counsel tray. And OBD eleven. And laminex door cups, waiting to wash the Tig before putting those on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your time, I used the clips that didn’t have the dimple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> Take your time, I used the clips that didn’t have the dimple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ditto here. Tried until my hands bled on the adapters with the dimple.

Use the others....


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, finally got my Tig back after 3 weeks at the dealer. 4 recalls later, one new sunroof due to bad seal, and 10k service.. happy to have it back

Not sure if there was a software update of some sort for the Trans, but it seems to be driving much differently these past few days. I haven't even had to drive it in sport mode like I normally do which is a nice change. Feels much smoother. I like it.

Still wish APR would crack/tune the trans before the ECU.. but maybe that's just me lol


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Not today but Sunday installed Lamin-x tint color headlight film. The install was super easy due to headlights shape and size. Haven't noticed any light output decrease with deautokey LED's. Still waiting for it to cure as weather isn't cooperating. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Bought a Samsung TV. It came with black foam strips with adhesive on one side. Didn’t need them and before tossing them realized I had a use for them. 










Every day when my daughter gets out of her side the seatbelt gets caught on the rear seat back pull strap, and rattled against the plastic. 










Message me if you want a square cut off and dropped in an envelope to you haha


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes! Every time someone gets out of the back seat the seat belt rattles like this. I was thinking of getting some thin adhesive foam - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Where did you buy the screen protector?

Does it eliminate the finger prints?

Thanks


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

*2019 R Line- Post what you did to yours Today.*

Well new to this platform but nit new to Vag. All my Vag cars have undergone a long list of mods over the time I owned them. This will be mostly Family Wip.. but I an already itching







to add some power mods and Wheels suspension and so on. So I was wondering what other have done to theirs. Maybe we can post here so we share our Builds. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Welcome to the R-CLUB! 
You like all of us are waiting for some power mods to be released, come on APR, or GIAC or ... its Christmas!! 🙂... in the meantime really hoping GTE comes out because I could see some oem mods in want to heist from those. 🙂


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

christophe15 said:


> Welcome to the R-CLUB!
> You like all of us are waiting for some power mods to be released, come on APR, or GIAC or ... its Christmas!! 🙂... in the meantime really hoping GTE comes out because I could see some oem mods in want to heist from those. 🙂


Thanks for welcome.! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Installed Radar Detector:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Maximilium said:


> Installed Radar Detector:


Damn, did you bolt that into the roof!?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

welcome! 

here is a thread that shows off everyones "builds" or modifications done. a lot of good ideas that some have done in there. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9025041-What-did-you-do-to-your-MK2-Tiguan-today


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> Damn, did you bolt that into the roof!?


Nope... bolted to the visor....


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Maximilium said:


> Nope... bolted to the visor....


...so now, you can't use the visor?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

JSWTDI09 said:


> ...so now, you can't use the visor?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I can but not all the way forward.....

I like to have my radar detector out of view and easy to disconnect


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Link to Ali Express


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

islandboy27 said:


> Mounted the crossbars and did the Carista tuning today. I don’t remember which modifications I did in Carista, but I def did the windows up/down with the key fob. I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from E-Trailer. I got them for $130 after finding an online coupon. Installation was a breeze. They’re Aero style bars similar to the Thule ones, but cost way less. Just be sure to install the rubber gaskets to minimize the wind noise. The pano roof clears them with plenty of space, I wouldn’t open the pano roof if any racks or boxes are installed though. I also included a picture of the LED trunk light I installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bag are you using to fit in the cubby hole on the side there? Looks like a near perfect fit, and could use it for travel essentials with a little one. Thanks!


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Maximilium said:


> Link to Ali Express


This is Awsome Idea. Was it difficult to install ? I love it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What bag are you using to fit in the cubby hole on the side there? Looks like a near perfect fit, and could use it for travel essentials with a little one. Thanks!


That is the VW Roadside Assistance Kit. It's a factory add-on item. 
I'm surprised if you didn't get one.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

That bag will fit in the spare tire area too. A lot of stuff will fit in there. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> That is the VW Roadside Assistance Kit. It's a factory add-on item.
> I'm surprised if you didn't get one.


I just got my new Tiguan this past Thursday night, so I might have one just haven't gotten around to looking in depth. Still have the carpeted mats in the rear. I'll have to check, if not my buddy has 3 extra kits. I'd hope with a 2019 SEL-Premium R-Line it's there somewhere.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

scirockalot8v said:


> That bag will fit in the spare tire area too. A lot of stuff will fit in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'll have to check. My idea is to use it or one of my buddy's spare kits and fill it with diaper related items and have it placed in the right hand cubby area in the trunk. I have to downsize, used to have a Tupperware container in the Highlander I traded in for the Tiguan.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> This is Awsome Idea. Was it difficult to install ? I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took 15 min, the old box is attach to the dashboard with about 5 metal clips.


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Getting her tinted. Front with 20% and front windshield in 70%. Here are some before and after.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Europian Tiguan Allspace has this fender sticker:








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-...ide-Wing-Fender-Emblem-Badge/32865583910.html


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

3M black vinyl on some front end bits:


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Schlanseay2810 said:


> Purchased one a week ago or so. 18 Se 4 Motion, moss green.
> 
> Today
> - screen protector
> ...


Do you have a link or where you got the console insert?? TIA


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Used Carista to: 
- change the Trottle Response and what a world of difference! 
- added the compass to my FWD SE dash screen. 
- disabled the start/ stop


Wondering if there is a pop trunk kit so that when i enable the key to pop the trunk, it would actually open.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Tinted the wife’s new R-Line. Went with 20% on the fronts and it matches the stock rears pretty well.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

jono119 said:


> Used Carista to:
> - change the Trottle Response and what a world of difference!
> - added the compass to my FWD SE dash screen.
> - disabled the start/ stop
> ...


Agreed on the throttle response setting. It's fantastic. About the pop trunk option, there is an audible whirring sound when I enable it and hold the fob down but it doesn't pop open. It unlocks enough so the latch mechanism is completely disengaged (more than a simple unlock) but will not pop open. So close.... an after-market kit seems like it would be pretty easy solution.


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Installed JB4 and really enjoying the power increases. 

Also added some PPF on front end. 1/4 hood and fenders and front bumper, mirror caps.. and ussual door cups and door edges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

So I did a few things over the past few weekends. The only picture I don't have is the new light I installed in the trunk, because the light that comes is horrible! So I installed a light in the little cubbie where the USB is. I also added a roof rack with lights ( i know for some of you it maybe overboard, but I go camping and all up in the mountains. I also did lights so if I need to back up I can see better. I tinted the front windows 20% I tinted the front windshield with 50% and a eyebrow of 20% over that. I am a big dog lover so I got a paw and put it over the inspection sticker. I finally got my bike rack as well. Here are the pictures enjoy!


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

EJW1381 said:


> So I did a few things over the past few weekends. The only picture I don't have is the new light I installed in the trunk, because the light that comes is horrible! So I installed a light in the little cubbie where the USB is. I also added a roof rack with lights ( i know for some of you it maybe overboard, but I go camping and all up in the mountains. I also did lights so if I need to back up I can see better. I tinted the front windows 20% I tinted the front windshield with 50% and a eyebrow of 20% over that. I am a big dog lover so I got a paw and put it over the inspection sticker. I finally got my bike rack as well. Here are the pictures enjoy!


What kind of light did you use for the USB cubby and how did you power it. Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I picked up a small LED set at Advance Auto, I looked all over the internet to see what I waned and it came in a pack of 4. I am still not sure where I am going to install the rest of them. Maybe under the back seats. I ran the wire down under and tapped into the lights I already have in the foot wells.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

EJW1381 said:


> I picked up a small LED set at Advance Auto, I looked all over the internet to see what I waned and it came in a pack of 4. I am still not sure where I am going to install the rest of them. Maybe under the back seats. I ran the wire down under and tapped into the lights I already have in the foot wells.


Ok, great! Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> 3M black vinyl on some front end bits:


Looks great, gives me an idea for my black R.


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Just picked mine up! SE 4Motion Black/Black. Loving it so far!

Quick items planned for this week are debadge, match front tints to stock rears, and OBD11 to tweak a few things (namely the pedal response). Longer term will be wheels and lowering her a bit, but that needs to be wife approved first. 

I've owned VW's and Audi's for the last 10 years or so, but this is my first SUV. Loving it so far, apart from being a little underpowered.


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Picked something up so my wife could match me! 
‘19 SEL-P R-Line! Wife loves it so far, as do I. Looking forward to seeing what else I can do to it. 

-John











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got a 2019 SEL-Premium R Line 4Motion Deep Black last month, done some subtle things to mine. Put VW valve stem caps on, black slim license plate with Volkswagen in copper, picked up a matte black tumblr with the logo in copper. Next going put 35% up front and AirBlue 80 on the windshield. In programming have the keyfob set to control windows, doors unlock when driver unlocks the door not when car is put in park, gauge sweep, road sign detection, HBA on by default, enter addresses in while driving, changed adaptive lane assist sensitivity, turned on direct throttle response and disabled seatbelt warning. Next going to turn on easy entry and 3D 360 view. Loving the Tiguan.


----------



## fusion28 (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you please PM me the link to where you bought this?




Maximilium said:


> It took 15 min, the old box is attach to the dashboard with about 5 metal clips.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably here
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32849...nsole-Dashboard-Storage-box-Holder-5NG857922A

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I used the 4Motion system and it was great. Yuba Goldfield OHV area. Lots of deep rock, very similar to sand dunes and the 4Motion system did great. Did not get stuck once. Went with a local Subie group and they liked what they saw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Did an oil change, first time using my oil extractor. Took over 24hrs to complete it, I'd already drained the oil before I opened the filter I'd purchased at O'Reillys and didn't like what I saw. Arranged to meet my mechanic at his shop Sunday morning so I could get a Mahle filter, all good after that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here she is after making slight mods and Vag-com changes:










Added VW valve stem caps, slim style VW black license with bronze Volkswagen logo, and the armrest insert. Did 35% tint all around, with AirBlue 80 on the windshield. 

VAG-COM changes made:

Windows up/down with fob
Lane Assist to early
Transmission set to Direct
Single Side Parking Light
Easy Entry
3D View for 360 Degree Camera
Enter address/text while driving
DRL option in MIB
Display fan speed in Auto mode
High Beam Assist On
Doors unlock when drive door handle pulled
Speed limit sign detection
Disable Seat Belt Warning

Currently have 20” rims on my 2019 SEL-P R Line, but I’m curious how the 35th Anniversary Jetta GLI 18" twin 5-spoke dark gray alloy wheels with red accent would look on the Tiguan. Probably need to lower the Tiguan, and the rims probably wouldn’t work.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VAG-COM changes made:
> 
> Transmission set to direct
> 3D View for 360 Degree Camera
> ...


Is the trans mod adjusting the traction or is it the adjustment to the throttle?

What does this 3D view look like? I have an ‘18 SEL-P 4mo R and I have the overhead view stock but not sure if this is the same as the 3D view?

Where is the fan speed displayed?

Isn’t high beam assist enabled from the factory? You turn on the high beams once and they come on at 35mph and off when theirs oncoming traffic or cars in front of you.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Fan speed is displayed on the fan speed knob. When you have the fan on manual mode it lights up to the set speeds. With the MOD it now lights up when in auto mode. Its pointless yet kinda neat.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VAG-COM changes made:
> 
> Single Side Parking Light - *Explanation please*
> Easy Entry - *Explanation please* (edit - this may be where the seat goes back to allow easy entry) Probably only available on a Premium.
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > VAG-COM changes made:
> ...


Changed from gradual to direct, just changes how the transmission shifts. Haven’t touched the 4Motion settings. 

It’s cool, but gimmicky. You can rotate your view and the angle of view. 

HBA doesn’t stay on after your turn off your car, this setting change in the controller keeps HBA enabled after you turn off the car. Not sure about the ‘18, but on ‘19 when enabled high beams come on at 27 mph.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gonavy said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > VAG-COM changes made:
> ...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

scirockalot8v said:


> Fan speed is displayed on the fan speed knob. When you have the fan on manual mode it lights up to the set speeds. With the MOD it now lights up when in auto mode. Its pointless yet kinda neat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What’s the adaptation channel to change for this?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> scirockalot8v said:
> 
> 
> > Fan speed is displayed on the fan speed knob. When you have the fan on manual mode it lights up to the set speeds. With the MOD it now lights up when in auto mode. Its pointless yet kinda neat.
> ...


1. Select Control Unit 8
2. Control Unit Long Coding
3. Byte 11
4. Bit 6 Activate


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Euro spec Rear deck Spoiler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> Euro spec Rear deck Spoiler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK... I've been thinking about this spoiler but it's repainted black or white... I have a blue Tiggy and not sure if either would even look OK much less nice.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Wilsonium said:


> OK... I've been thinking about this spoiler but it's repainted black or white... I have a blue Tiggy and not sure if either would even look OK much less nice.


It would look great in black. There’s plenty of black accents on the car already.


----------



## spmckeehan (Jun 14, 2016)

picked it up last night for the wife











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

spmckeehan said:


> picked it up last night for the wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Congrats! Big fan of the white model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spmckeehan (Jun 14, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks nice! Congrats! Big fan of the white model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I like white I have a Glacier White B9 S4 and she originally wanted black then switched last minute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

spmckeehan said:


> Thanks!! I like white I have a Glacier White B9 S4 and she originally wanted black then switched last minute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was originally going to get the famous VW blue on an SEL-P 2018 model, but wife didn’t like the blue and she doesn’t like white. She convinced me to get a 2019, and loved how the R-Line looked in black. Extremely happy with the purchase, and she’s loves how it’s still big enough yet drives like a car compared to the Highlander the Tiguan replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Installed LED foglight bulbs*

When my Tiguan was at my dealer for repairs, I had them install Phillips 12794UNIX2 X-tremeUltinon LED fog light bulbs. $144 from Amazon, but worth it; they make a huge difference.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

First oil change and rotated tires.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

scirockalot8v said:


> First oil change and rotated tires. Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just curious.... how many miles did you go on your first oil?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

86xx. I'll probably do it every 7500.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I just did my second oil change not too long ago. Doing it every 10k with the dealer stocked Castrol Syntec Professional.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I installed deautokey h7 LEDs on Wednesday. Previously had silver stars zxe's before as you can see the difference. Loving it so far! Install took 2.5 hours of cursing about the lack of space needed to twist those adapters in.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Next you should do deautokey's LED fogs


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> Next you should do deautokey's LED fogs


Yup that's next


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 3D View for 360 Degree Camera


Last night I got to ride in a new M760iL and I think what I was shown was a 3D parking camera view where you could swipe around the entire car. I’m wondering if this 360 Degree Camera thing is the same? What’s the coding to change it? Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Last night I got to ride in a new M760iL and I think what I was shown was a 3D parking camera view where you could swipe around the entire car. I’m wondering if this 360 Degree Camera thing is the same? What’s the coding to change it? Thanks


It’s the same thing and here is the coding:

- 3D View for 360 degree camera (Area View)
1. Control Unit 6C
2. Long Coding
3. 3D_Presentation: Off -> On




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone put a decor cap on their keyless engine push button shaft? If so, any issues such as coming off due to heat while parked outside over a summer? I’d like for the push button start to be more prominent and see there are a few out there that look nice and keep the same font on the cap. The ring around the cap looks like a nice touch. 

Thanks for any feedback or recommendations of manufacturer you got your cap/ring from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

the_jeep_now said:


> I have the same one. Fits perfectly. Just make sure center it and align before peeling the tape off as that thing is super sticky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Hey I've been looking at this exact one. I was concerned with the fit of this over the rear lip of the bumper, is there an overhang?Does it match the angles perfectly? (I don't think the edge is a perfect 90 degrees) Does the thickness affect the hatch opening?

Any pictures showing its contour fit?

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Added these today, nice and clean look. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hit a raccoon. Was a fatty. Gonna need a new bumper. Sheesh

Edit: or just some trim pieces. Taking it in tomorrow to have them investigate.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally got around to installing new(ish) rims... debating purchasing lowering springs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gd45 (Mar 5, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone put a decor cap on their keyless engine push button shaft? If so, any issues such as coming off due to heat while parked outside over a summer? I’d like for the push button start to be more prominent and see there are a few out there that look nice and keep the same font on the cap. The ring around the cap looks like a nice touch.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback or recommendations of manufacturer you got your cap/ring from.
> 
> ...


I picked up a badgeskins clear version. Haven’t put it on yet though, but the company was a pleasure to deal with


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gd45 said:


> I picked up a badgeskins clear version. Haven’t put it on yet though, but the company was a pleasure to deal with


Link by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

Atomicevil said:


> Finally got around to installing new(ish) rims... debating purchasing lowering springs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curious what's hanging off the front bumper. Is that your license plate that is mounted "away" from the front of the Tig?


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

CtTigSEL said:


> Curious what's hanging off the front bumper. Is that your license plate that is mounted "away" from the front of the Tig?


Tow hook license plate mount. I caught them before they drilled into the front bumper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

What tint did you go with on the front windows? Looks good...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Got hit by a semi, I only have 8 lives left. A few more feet and it would have been all over, the Tiguan's brakes saved me. Luckily the other driver admitted fault.





My insurance adjuster quoted $700 :what:

Body shop quote: $2100


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Racer709 said:


> What tint did you go with on the front windows? Looks good...


Thank you! Same as the back 35% all around. Would like to go darker but want to avoid too much unwanted attention lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Miroki said:


> Debadge in the rear. Moved 4Motion badge to the front grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 4Motion badge looks great there! I've been trying to figure out what to do with mine after debadging, and didn't know where to put it. How did you mount it there?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Row1Rich said:


> Got hit by a semi, I only have 8 lives left. A few more feet and it would have been all over, the Tiguan's brakes saved me. Luckily <s>the other driver admitted fault</s> I'm OK.


FTFY.

Glad it was just the car and you're OK.


----------



## Joser661 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello my name is Joser i'm new to the Tiguan scene 
but here's mine done a little something to it 

<a href="https://ibb.co/Cmf0Ypk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/YPxj14z/20190327-085658.jpg" alt="20190327-085658" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/fDt5D3P"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/XYpgYnv/20190327-085717-1.jpg" alt="20190327-085717-1" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/KwGtQq3"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/5F9Qz8f/20190327-085728.jpg" alt="20190327-085728" border="0"></a>


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Joser661 said:


> <a href="https://ibb.co/Cmf0Ypk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/YPxj14z/20190327-085658.jpg" alt="20190327-085658" border="0"></a>


This shot is money! Well played on the vinyl/black out work on the front end. Air setup I presume?


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Savvv said:


> This shot is money! Well played on the vinyl/black out work on the front end. Air setup I presume?


Great looking. How was that grill to vinyl? Been wanting to do that to my wifes.

Kyle


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Joser661 said:


> Hello my name is Joser i'm new to the Tiguan scene
> but here's mine done a little something to it
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/Cmf0Ypk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/YPxj14z/20190327-085658.jpg" alt="20190327-085658" border="0"></a>
> ...



damn, this looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

kicnit said:


> Great looking. How was that grill to vinyl? Been wanting to do that to my wifes.
> 
> Kyle


I did it to mine and definitely took some patience and a couple nights to tackle.


----------



## Joser661 (Aug 17, 2016)

Savvv said:


> This shot is money! Well played on the vinyl/black out work on the front end. Air setup I presume?



Thank you!  lol yea its on Airlift suspension


----------



## Joser661 (Aug 17, 2016)

kicnit said:


> Great looking. How was that grill to vinyl? Been wanting to do that to my wifes.
> 
> Kyle


Thank you. Yea its wrapped in black vinyl its pretty easy to do it just takes patience.


----------



## Joser661 (Aug 17, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> damn, this looks fantastic!!!


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Installed my summer wheels today even though it's a little early as there's still snow in the mountains where I live. But I had to get the studs off - the road noise was driving me insane after 6 months lol. 

Also have Ed's replica headlights that I installed back in December. I love this car.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Installed my summer wheels today even though it's a little early as there's still snow in the mountains where I live. But I had to get the studs off - the road noise was driving me insane after 6 months lol.
> 
> Also have Ed's replica headlights that I installed back in December. I love this car.
> 
> ...


Love your setup. Been looking for some Savannahs for my wifes car. Can you give me details on the grill? Is it black or color matched? Hard to tell in the darker pics. I've been toying to getting hers done, or wrapped.

kyle


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Ordered the BC Racing coilovers: https://store.bcracingusa.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan

I also ordered a set of H7 LEDs to upgrade the halogens: https://www.headlightexperts.com/ca...h7-single-beam-led-technology-kit/category/2/

Now I just need the Tiguan to arrive.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Was following a semi in the left lane on the turnpike and a random lone construction cone came flying out from behind it and took out the DRIVER side of my front bumper. Luckily I haven’t fixed the passenger side yet from the raccoon. I’m on a freakin roll here. Le sigh


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finished up coding on the Tig. Tonight changed Tube Version to Golf R with Gold Carbon Fibre and going to test XDS on Medium from Standard for the weekend. 



















List of changes:

AID set to Golf R with gold carbon fiber
XDS set to medium
Turned on traffic (really turned it back to default after finding out we get 4 years of traffic for free)
Refuel Quantity on AID
Single Side Parking Light (set to 3 hours)
Outside temp warning set to -10 Celsius 
ACC Automatic Resume
Adaptive Lane Assist 
Disable Sat/NAV warning
Drivers Reaction Adjustment
Easy Entry
3D View for 360
Enter Address/Text while driving 
DRL in MIB
Display Fan Speed in Auto Mode
Windows Up/Down with Keyfob
High Beam Assist stays on
Retain Seat Heating
Doors unlock when driver pulls handle, not when put into park
Driving profile switched to direct
Speed Limit Sign Detection
Disable Seat Belt Warning Chime




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Turned on traffic (really turned it back to default after finding out we get 4 years of traffic for free


US based Tiguan 4 years? I'm guessing this isn't Sirius based traffic bc that's 3 months. What do I need to do to get the 4yr turned on?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> US based Tiguan 4 years? I'm guessing this isn't Sirius based traffic bc that's 3 months. What do I need to do to get the 4yr turned on?


Yes US based. Just created an account on SiriusXM website using the Radio ID. Music doesn’t work since I got it mid December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Wrapped the mirrors and tinted the rest of the windows today. Also gave her a bath.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AID startup after changes:

[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IHyL0xxNKHV39d7aHISDpnxY8_WxMeiT/view?usp=drivesdk[/video]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finished up coding on the Tig. Tonight changed Tube Version to Golf R with Gold Carbon Fibre and going to test XDS on Medium from Standard for the weekend.
> 
> 
> List of changes:
> ...



Hi,

Did XDS feel any different?
How did you program ACC automatic resume?
I too did the adaptive lane assist (intervention "early"), didn't really felt a change, did you?
What is driver's reaction adjustment? If something cool, how do you program it?

Thank you,


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finished up coding on the Tig. Tonight changed Tube Version to Golf R with Gold Carbon Fibre and going to test XDS on Medium from Standard for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do the doors unlock when handle is pulled instead of park?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finished up coding on the Tig. Tonight changed Tube Version to Golf R with Gold Carbon Fibre and going to test XDS on Medium from Standard for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the single side parking lights to stay on for 3 hours? 

Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

theACN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did XDS feel any different?
> How did you program ACC automatic resume?
> ...


XDS at medium you can notice it’ll keep a line better. We have a banked S turn exit ramp near my house and it’s noticeable when taking the exit at 45/50 mph

VCDS - ACC Automatic Resume

Security Code (2018) - 20103
Security Code - 14117
Long Coding Control Unit 13


In my notes I have driveaway_by_pretrigger and driveaway_by_triggerleaver as "Enabling the Resume button to start moving with ACC from a stop". So instead of having to touch the accelerator pedal, you only use the Resume button.

I noticed it’ll keep a line better and doesn’t ping pong when you drift in a lane

The length of time before the car asks you to intervene and take over steering again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

taylorb said:


> How did you do the doors unlock when handle is pulled instead of park?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I have in my notes, it’s been weeks since I did this one so not sure if I’m missing something:

09 Doors unlock when driver door handle pulled, not when shift to park

09 - NAR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> How did you get the single side parking lights to stay on for 3 hours?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


SSPL

9-Central Electronics

16-Security code 31347

10-Adaptations

(4)-ENG141656-ENG115859-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert == one-sided

(13)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 == Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)

(13)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 == Parking light right Done

ENG141656-ENG137034-Ausenlicht_uebergreifend-Faktor fuer VerfuegbarkeitstimerFaktor fuer x1 Stunden

IDE07470-ENG116720-After-run for park light-Standlicht-Nachlaufzeit30 min

ENG141656-ENG133383-Ausenlicht_uebergreifend-Standlicht-Verfuegbarkeit3 s

Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone with VCDS disable NAR restrictions for their headlights? 

Any issues?

Did you like them?

Found this thread that also has a video tutorial on how to achieve: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...sabling-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights/page2

#36 the person is trying with OBD11 and couldn’t get it to recalibrate

I saw somewhere else someone tried to turn on DLA (NA model doesn’t have the shutters), but my question is DLA related to other settings such as:

Rain light
City light
Highway light
Fog light assist 
Intersection light with route data

I’ve tried searching and the results on Tapatalk have been screwy recently. Sometimes you click the thread it’s found and it takes you a completely different thread. So I apologize in advance if this info is located somewhere else in the Tiguan forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

I luv that blacked out look. What vinyl brand did you use and it is matt or satin black?





Joser661 said:


> Hello my name is Joser i'm new to the Tiguan scene
> but here's mine done a little something to it
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/Cmf0Ypk"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/YPxj14z/20190327-085658.jpg" alt="20190327-085658" border="0"></a>


----------



## Joser661 (Aug 17, 2016)

Racer709 said:


> I luv that blacked out look. What vinyl brand did you use and it is matt or satin black?


Thanks  its 3M Gloss vinyl.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Swapped back to all season tires, installed the deautoled dual color fog LEDs, and a rain sensing wiper sensor from alibaba express.

LEDs look great, and the rain sensing wipers are definitely one of the best $40 upgrades you can do!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TofuBoyz said:


> Swapped back to all season tires, installed the deautoled dual color fog LEDs, and a rain sensing wiper sensor from alibaba express.
> 
> LEDs look great, and the rain sensing wipers are definitely one of the best $40 upgrades you can do!


solid mods right here.
if i end up keeping my Tig, the rain sensing wipers will be a must!


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

TofuBoyz said:


> Swapped back to all season tires, installed the deautoled dual color fog LEDs, and a rain sensing wiper sensor from alibaba express.
> 
> LEDs look great, and the rain sensing wipers are definitely one of the best $40 upgrades you can do!


Did you follow a tutorial to do the auto sensing wipers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

taylorb said:


> Did you follow a tutorial to do the auto sensing wipers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


another member did a very good write up on the steps with all part numbers too.
here is the thread

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ipers-Retrofit-Success&highlight=rain+sensing


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> another member did a very good write up on the steps with all part numbers too.
> here is the thread
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ipers-Retrofit-Success&highlight=rain+sensing


Yep, I just followed what people did in there. I took my time since I’m not used to removing trim, and I was paranoid I’d shatter the windshield while removing the mirror. I’d say it took about 20 mins. You just need some trim removers and a flathead screw driver. 

Already got to test them out in the rain we had this morning, and the sensor is great. Ill just have to remember to turn them off at the car wash haha


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Purchased mine on Saturday, 2018 SE with 22k on the clock. Spent a bit of Sunday tweaking settings with OBDEleven. Today I installed K&N air filter and a screen protector for the Infotainment.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/47515401172/" title="20190407_185356"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/7914/47515401172_988b01a39d_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1152" alt="20190407_185356"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Finally picked it up from the dealer.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Turned in the 2016 GTI SE and picked up the 2019 SEL-P R Line.

This replaces the 2017 Santa Fe Ultimate my wife primarily drove. I wanted another GTI but the lease payments would be almost $160 more per month than the 2016 was due to lack of incentives. I went another route but am pleased the wife loved the Tiguan and was happy to make the switch after her lease came due.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got a door ding removed right on the crease in front passenger door, dead center. The company the dealer used was great, now just need to fix the scratch in the paint. With deep black it’s deeply noticeable. I know it’s inevitable, but wish it would make at least a year before you got a ding. 

Next up AGM battery, tint the side markers since I can’t find clears, LED fog lights to replace stock so it color matches the headlights (makes no sense for VW to cut back here on the fogs and not match the nice white of the headlights). Also, curious if anyone has put in European headrests in the second row or even front and 2nd row in their Tiguan?

Before










After











Sent while on the run


----------



## andrewincolorado (Apr 16, 2019)

Just picked up a 2019 Tiguan R Line. DeBadged THE MINUTE I came home, tinted windows the next day!! Just ordered H&R Springs and 21" Vossen M-X6 Satin Black!!


----------



## dadinho_nfg (Mar 25, 2019)

are you able to fix the paint scratch without painting the entire door? I have a similar scratch on mine and not sure the cost to fix without repainting the entire panel


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dadinho_nfg said:


> are you able to fix the paint scratch without painting the entire door? I have a similar scratch on mine and not sure the cost to fix without repainting the entire panel


The dent shop has a paint guy that does work for the dealer I bought mine from and he thought I might be able to do it myself with touch up paint. His guy can do it for $100, and he’ll wet sand it and paint it to blend it in better. Hope that helps. 

I haven’t gotten around to the door since the touch up paint just came in, and his paint guy only works on Saturdays and he comes to you. 

Sent while on the run


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*Non R-Line Fender Emblems*

If you have an non R-Line, those fender emblems still look GREAT! I bought off Aliexpress, they seem to be OE quality :thumbup:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!At-shQeAVwYZkhJ4c9BJmDE9tbuz

https://1drv.ms/u/s!At-shQeAVwYZkhG-K4pw8Lm8T09Y


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

*Radar Detector Mount and power tapped*










Blendmount and wiretap kit installed. Much better than wires hanging all over the place.
https://www.blendmount.com/


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jimtunes said:


> Blendmount and wiretap kit installed. Much better than wires hanging all over the place.
> https://www.blendmount.com/


I don't want to hijack this thread, but I was wondering how effective radar/lidar/laser detectors are now that the beam police use is so focused on a single area of a vehicle?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The beam still bounces around and can be detected. It’s more of a notification that you’re screwed than to help you slow down in time. Radar you stand a chance because you’ll catch beam from someone else. Laser is the one where you need to see him before he sees you.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> The beam still bounces around and can be detected. It’s more of a notification that you’re screwed than to help you slow down in time. Radar you stand a chance because you’ll catch beam from someone else. Laser is the one where you need to see him before he sees you.


IMO, waste of money.
police know the areas to camp in order to get those who are speeding. 
i have also been on ride along's where they can target cars a mile away, you're not going to see them before they see you.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> ...It’s more of a notification that you’re screwed than to help you slow down in time.





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> IMO, waste of money.
> ...you're not going to see them before they see you.


Asked and answered. Thanks. Just what I thought.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Basic radar/laser detectors, waste of money. What you want (if legal in your state) a something like a K40. We installed these in high end sports cars like Ferrari’s at our shop. These were people that didn’t want to get pulled over, and every one we put in it never happened. Radar detector/laser diffuser. I know I said radar detectors are a waste of money, but that’s from your front window and you can get false positives. This will tell you left/right/front/rear and cancels out surrounding false positives from multiple sources including your own car. Customers that got them installed never experienced a ticket when going at high speeds on highways from our knowledge. 

https://www.k40.com/

https://www.k40.com/product/rl360i-radar-detector/


Sent while on the run


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Basic radar/laser detectors, waste of money. What you want (if legal in your state) a something like a K40. We installed these in high end sports cars like Ferrari’s at our shop. These were people that didn’t want to get pulled over, and every one we put in it never happened. Radar detector/laser diffuser. I know I said radar detectors are a waste of money, but that’s from your front window and you can get false positives. This will tell you left/right/front/rear and cancels out surrounding false positives from multiple sources including your own car. Customers that got them installed never experienced a ticket when going at high speeds on highways from our knowledge.


In a previous life, I too worked in a shop that installed K40 laser detector/defusers. Back then, the police/highway patrol in our state were just beginning to use laser and it essentially made radar detectors obsolete. A defuser hidden in the license plate frame was a pretty popular option for the folks with money and a penchant for going a little faster on the open roads.

That was nearly 20 years ago, and when I saw the install in the earlier post I was curious if detectors were still a thing.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hoping today I can get the Tiguan washed from Easter holiday road trip. Then get Lamin-X charcoal side markers and door cup film installed. 

Any tips on installation more than welcomed!

Sent while on the run


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

jimtunes said:


> Blendmount and wiretap kit installed. Much better than wires hanging all over the place.
> https://www.blendmount.com/


What did you tap into for power? I am looking to do the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hoping today I can get the Tiguan washed from Easter holiday road trip. Then get Lamin-X charcoal side markers and door cup film installed.
> 
> Any tips on installation more than welcomed!
> 
> Sent while on the run


i would recommend pulling the side markers off of the car to apply the film.
also, it is easier (and less likely that you will crack them) if you go in from the fender well. just simply remove 2 or 3 screws and pull back, you will then have full access to the side marker from the back side of it.

good luck!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i would recommend pulling the side markers off of the car to apply the film.
> also, it is easier (and less likely that you will crack them) if you go in from the fender well. just simply remove 2 or 3 screws and pull back, you will then have full access to the side marker from the back side of it.
> 
> good luck!


Interesting, the couple videos I watched of installers, they all did dry install of side markers. They all seemed to clean them good with just water and a rag, and went to work. Never took them out of the fender. Every other light on a vehicle they did wet install. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Finally cracked 100 miles. Doing 5K next month.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally got around to applying the Lamin-X film to the side markers. Love the difference. 

Before:










After:










Cleaner look with black paint and darker windows than factory. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Turned in my lease (2016 R-Line 4Motion) yesterday and picked up a new 2019 Tiguan SE 4Motion w/ pano, Cardinal Red w/ Storm Gray interior. The car is for my wife to basically use for her work commute and we'll probably use it on family trips in the winter (we always put winter wheels/tires on her car, but not on my CX-9 since I work from home).

Made some minor adjustments last night with the Carista app and signed up for the beta today so that I can get access to the rest of the features/options.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those with the OEM wipers and not happy with performance, especially driver side. I moved to PIAA silicones. The OEM driver side seem to never fully stay down in the middle area in a width of about 3”, and also noticed people complain about the quality. Upgraded to PIAA Si-Tech model (97060 24” & 97050 20”), and love them. No issues at high speed, blades stay flat continuously and have experienced no squeaking. If you’re considering replacing the rear wiper with PIAA model # is 97038. Word of warning the mounting bracket that should work is a touch wider than the female connector on the arm. Hopefully PIAA fixes that issue. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Totemus (Jun 6, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got around to applying the Lamin-X film to the side markers. Love the difference.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


The grass is much greener with this mod, too


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazing what a mod will do even to my neighbors yard. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just purchased:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/32849963527.html

So I don’t have this:











Sent while on the run


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just purchased:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/32849963527.html
> 
> ...


I like the idea of this, but does anything actually bigger than a pack of cigarettes fit? From the pictures it seems like a pair of sunglasses would not fit (even taken out of the case).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

greggmischenko said:


> I like the idea of this, but does anything actually bigger than a pack of cigarettes fit? From the pictures it seems like a pair of sunglasses would not fit (even taken out of the case).


Others have mentioned you can fit two pairs of sunglasses in sans case. Plus looks cleaner. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Others have mentioned you can fit two pairs of sunglasses in sans case. Plus looks cleaner.


Can confirm. Currently have two pairs of glasses in there and room to spare.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*I assume the ali express drawer will fit the 2019 Tig*

It only lists up to 18, but 18-19 are the same...


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

...and you get the free side mirror aero/spoiler/deflector thingy, whatever it is.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

So I lease a 2018 R-Line (not premium) and have been making small tweaks here and there that make it look a but more aggressive without risking warranty voiding. Over the weekend I slapped some "rally style" universal mud flaps along with 10mm front wheel spacers and 15mm rear wheel spacers. Gives it a bit of a broader looking stance with both additions. This weekend I am putting on some white "Continental" tire lettering to finish off the exterior. Next step will be 16" wheels with fatter, slightly knobby tires to finish of the look. Pics to come soon (vortex blocked at work, app is prohibitive)


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> So I lease a 2018 R-Line (not premium) and have been making small tweaks here and there that make it look a but more aggressive without risking warranty voiding. Over the weekend I slapped some "rally style" universal mud flaps along with 10mm front wheel spacers and 15mm rear wheel spacers. Gives it a bit of a broader looking stance with both additions. This weekend I am putting on some white "Continental" tire lettering to finish off the exterior. Next step will be 16" wheels with fatter, slightly knobby tires to finish of the look. Pics to come soon (vortex blocked at work, app is prohibitive)


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but there isn't enough room for 16s on an R-line. The brake rotor will hit the rim.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> mattyice703 said:
> 
> 
> > So I lease a 2018 R-Line (not premium) and have been making small tweaks here and there that make it look a but more aggressive without risking warranty voiding. Over the weekend I slapped some "rally style" universal mud flaps along with 10mm front wheel spacers and 15mm rear wheel spacers. Gives it a bit of a broader looking stance with both additions. This weekend I am putting on some white "Continental" tire lettering to finish off the exterior. Next step will be 16" wheels with fatter, slightly knobby tires to finish of the look. Pics to come soon (vortex blocked at work, app is prohibitive)
> ...



Good point, it was just a size I threw out. Should have said smallest possible wheel to fit a chunkier tire. My bad.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a set of 16s that were used on my Jetta as winter rims. When I traded the Jetta and got the Tig, I tried the 16s on the Tig figuring I didn't have to by another set of winter rims. I ended up buying a set of 18 take offs from an Atlas. Got a hell of a deal for them also. Had to buy winter lug studs also but it was worth it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw a 2019 Golf R today at my dealer with black calipers and loved the R logo on them. Wish we had calipers that looked like them, or could find caliper covers with the R logo. 

Think they would finish off the look. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Put gas in it for the 1st time. I kept looking for the release button inside :screwy: Maybe sometime I will read that owners manual. 290 miles, 11.6gl. 25mpg in mixed driving. 

Tried to adjust a few things in VCDS, but it said "interface not supported". I have a Hex+Can. 

Loaded it up for the road trip, checked the oil (full) and added almost a gallon of wiper fluid.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

PZ said:


> Put gas in it for the 1st time. I kept looking for the release button inside :screwy: Maybe sometime I will read that owners manual. 290 miles, 11.6gl. 25mpg in mixed driving.
> 
> Tried to adjust a few things in VCDS, but it said "interface not supported". I have a Hex+Can.
> 
> Loaded it up for the road trip, checked the oil (full) and added almost a gallon of wiper fluid.


I owned hex-can for years but had to buy new interface when we got Tiguan. The good news is that your hex-can is now actually worth more money when it was new. The "unlimited" VIN made it more valuable... Sell it buy new interface


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw a 2019 Golf R today at my dealer with black calipers and loved the R logo on them. Wish we had calipers that looked like them, or could find caliper covers with the R logo.
> 
> Think they would finish off the look.
> 
> ...


Caliper covers can cause the brakes to overheat and create brake fade. Not safe. Also pretty cheesy. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0WEZSoToiIFSzA63wT_S0kwfA#Astoria,_NY


Driver side running Boards installed. 
MHO they look great. They make the car look lower. Buttttttt they are useless for me and my wife. The good thing is my two year old uses them to step into the car. 

Instruction suck. Took me about 1 hour the first side and 30 min for the other side after I got the hang of it!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

With a help of a friend of mine, installed rear fog light. Pics this weekend. 

Next weekend hope to replace the OEM fog lights to the deAutoLED fogs. 

Pics as promised



















Sent while on the run


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> I have a set of 16s that were used on my Jetta as winter rims. When I traded the Jetta and got the Tig, I tried the 16s on the Tig figuring I didn't have to by another set of winter rims. I ended up buying a set of 18 take offs from an Atlas. Got a hell of a deal for them also. Had to buy winter lug studs also but it was worth it.



Did the 16's not fit or did you not like them? I'm going for a small wheel big tire look so if 16 fits, that would be cool.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> Did the 16's not fit or did you not like them? I'm going for a small wheel big tire look so if 16 fits, that would be cool.


I have an R-line. They would not fit because of the brake caliper hitting the inside of the rim. They may fit with a smaller diameter brake rotor. Not sure if the non R-line have smaller brakes or not. I do believe 17s are as small as you can go with a MQB Tig.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> mattyice703 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the 16's not fit or did you not like them? I'm going for a small wheel big tire look so if 16 fits, that would be cool.
> ...


I have the r line too, guess I'll test fit a 17" steelie and see what happens


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> I have the r line too, guess I'll test fit a 17" steelie and see what happens


The S model come with 17s so as long as the brake calipers are the same it will fit. I have 18s as winter rims and have plenty of room with those.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

All Tiguan trim levels have the same brakes. 17’s are as small as you can go to clear the calipers.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

2018 SEL R-Line 
- 10mm front spacers
- 15mm rear spacers
- "rally" flaps
- 6000k hid low beams
- 3000k led fogs
- white tire lettering

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iBTEKkJ9UDbTDjJbi16r9miz5cCBa-CW/view?usp=drivesdk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xgsnysDe3SAqwgko5rHkDWnJVddqveu0/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mattyice703 said:


> 2018 SEL R-Line
> - 10mm front spacers
> - 15mm rear spacers
> - "rally" flaps
> ...


Photo link isn’t working


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Savvv said:


> mattyice703 said:
> 
> 
> > 2018 SEL R-Line
> ...


Maybe now, smart phone is dumb. Or I'm dumb. There's a wealth of dumb.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Not all today all today, just got mine back from the dealer after installing a new windshield:

- Debadged the rear
- Installed the load protector (to cover some scratches and prevent new ones)
- Pedal caps (Chinese from Ebay) - Great fit, can't tell the difference in quality from the ones on any of my GTis
- Dash cubby (Chinese from Ebay) - looks nice, it's actually pretty deep. Only really wanted it because I hated the empty cavity look of the one we get here


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


>


Is it me or is the blue brighter than I remember?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

That’s version 4 on the digital cluster I think.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

So I installed a cargo basket and added light bars. To some of you I know it maybe over kill and some like it. But I'll take opinions. right now this is the set up. I am working on a bracket so I can mount the two light bars in the middle of the fairing. Right now the brackets I have make it unable to mount the lights centered.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Did this install today. I actually like the wider shift handle. Added the chrome topper to it.








Also added these a few weeks back. Breaks up the all black door cards. 



Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

HarryPooter said:


> And tinted those front pumpkins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, did you use spray or film? How do you remove those side markers? Thanks!


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Where are you getting all these interior after market parts? Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

abn505 said:


> Where are you getting all these interior after market parts? Thanks


I get most of mine from Ailexpress.com. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## smahoney1 (May 8, 2013)

RocknRolla said:


> Wrapped the mirrors and tinted the rest of the windows today. Also gave her a bath.


What percentage tint did you use on the front windows? Are those color matched bumper plugs to fill in the license plate holes? Picked up a 2019 SEL-P this past weekend and requested the dealer to not drill the holes but it was too late.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

smahoney1 said:


> What percentage tint did you use on the front windows? Are those color matched bumper plugs to fill in the license plate holes? Picked up a 2019 SEL-P this past weekend and requested the dealer to not drill the holes but it was too late.


20%. I believe all the other windows came tinted at a weird percentage from the factory, something like 18% according to the tint shop’s meter. So 20% was the closest we could get to matching it. 

And I used these random plugs I had laying around. I drilled out the holes a bit to make them bigger and then used the plugs. I plan on purchasing some touch-up paint from the dealer and painting them. I’ll try to take a close up photo tomorrow.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

Check out 
https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=181_207&product_id=99

I just had my front windows tinted 20%, I think it matches great. (I'm pretty picky)


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

chris__petrie said:


> Check out
> https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=181_207&product_id=99
> 
> I just had my front windows tinted 20%, I think it matches great. (I'm pretty picky)


I considered BumperPlugs, but at $28 per set and four holes, I didn't want to spend almost $60. I had a whole set of spare retainer clips that I purchased for my Ranger, so I used the smallest ones and figured I'd spend less than $60 on touch-up paint (still haven't had the time to source the paint yet). I also think these are a bit smaller than the BumperPlug versions, which I prefer. Maybe I'll try to grab some paint this weekend and update you guys when I paint them.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*DSG steering wheel swap*

Has anyone stateside swapped their steering wheel for something with DSG paddles? Was coding hard to sort out?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Has anyone stateside swapped their steering wheel for something with DSG paddles? Was coding hard to sort out?


I understand your question but why? Absolutely no benefit, the transmission will still shift when it wants. If NAR Tiguan had DSG transmission like in Europe then that would make more sense. Paddle shifters is just marketing gimmick for any car under 60k. You need high end sport transmission to actually shift when you command.


My personal rant: It would be extremely nice if we had option of 6 speed manual like in Europe. I know, never going to happen, just saying.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

Updated cargo basket and lights. I did some modifying and I think it came out sweet! Yes its a lot of light!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

iMod.:R said:


> Has anyone stateside swapped their steering wheel for something with DSG paddles? Was coding hard to sort out?


I've been thinking about doing it, my Passat GT has the same steering wheel but with paddles, even the Sportwagen S 4motion comes with paddles, DSG or not, I want paddles. I don't think you have to switch the steering wheel control module for this, swapping steering wheels and then selecting the option from VAG COM might do the trick but I might be wrong.



OEMplusCC said:


> I understand your question but why? Absolutely no benefit, the transmission will still shift when it wants. If NAR Tiguan had DSG transmission like in Europe then that would make more sense. Paddle shifters is just marketing gimmick for any car under 60k. You need high end sport transmission to actually shift when you command.
> 
> 
> My personal rant: It would be extremely nice if we had option of 6 speed manual like in Europe. I know, never going to happen, just saying.


Why? Interesting question. :screwy: Because easier to reach when you need to downshift, it is pulling once on the paddle vs moving your hand from the steering wheel to the shifter, moving it to the right, then down. By them time you do all that, you lose momentum and your passing spot. I use my paddles on the Passat DAILY as I'm sure many others who have them.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

OEMplusCC said:


> I understand your question but why? Absolutely no benefit, the transmission will still shift when it wants. If NAR Tiguan had DSG transmission like in Europe then that would make more sense. Paddle shifters is just marketing gimmick for any car under 60k. You need high end sport transmission to actually shift when you command.
> 
> 
> My personal rant: It would be extremely nice if we had option of 6 speed manual like in Europe. I know, never going to happen, just saying.


Speak for yourself, I'd be 2nd in line to do that swap if it was possible. Jumping from my Passat GT into my wife's Tig, I'm always reaching for the downshift paddle entering a corner.  No paddle there!!!

It would solve my biggest issues with the transmission, slow downshifts, even in sport mode.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have a recommendation on a tow hook license plate holder? Are there any quick release models for those times you need to go through a car wash for example or better yet you find yourself needing a tow?

Thanks, since I just ordered the bumper plugs. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> I understand your question but why? Absolutely no benefit, the transmission will still shift when it wants. If NAR Tiguan had DSG transmission like in Europe then that would make more sense. Paddle shifters is just marketing gimmick for any car under 60k. You need high end sport transmission to actually shift when you command.


What up man, its Jason (formerly) with the 4-motion swapped 2.0T CC. I had a 2013 Tiguan and had to use the floor shifter to control my down shifts on passing etc, paddles are better because while not as responsive as those in an R8 or TTRS, its a hell of a lot better than allowing this car to chose gears for you. We have a slow engine in these MQB Tigs and controlling the shift points to some degree will help in my view.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Gave it a wash and covered it in two coats of that Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax. I wasn't expecting much but it does bead quite nicely now and the paint actually does feel smoother. Since the car mostly sees automatic washes I don't expect it to last very long but anything is better than nothing. :laugh:

I've noticed the wheels on our SEL-P have some stone chips. I'm kind of surprised to see that happening. That happening to anyone else?


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

n0thing said:


> Gave it a wash and covered it in two coats of that Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax. I wasn't expecting much but it does bead quite nicely now and the paint actually does feel smoother. Since the car mostly sees automatic washes I don't expect it to last very long but anything is better than nothing. :laugh:
> 
> I've noticed the wheels on our SEL-P have some stone chips. I'm kind of surprised to see that happening. That happening to anyone else?


I used the hybrid ceramic on mine. Still going strong after 3 months. A simple wash or even using the waterless wash is all I need in between.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Washed most of the bugs off after breaking in the new car with a 5800 mile road trip. Oil level dropped about half of the hash marks and mpg got much better after the 2nd tank of fuel. 25mpg on the 1st tank, local only 50/50 city/hwy. 2nd was also 25mpg, but into the wind and uphill (from 600' to 3600') with 80mph highway spurts and 25-35mph small town speeds traps every 10-15 miles. The 3rd was 33mpg at 80mph from Amarillo to Gallup (430miles), a/c for defrost (light cold rain) about 1/3 of the way. The rest was always above 30mpg. Las Vegas, Death Valley, Sequoia, Yosemite, Big Sur, Tahoe then 50 to I70 and across the Rockies on the way home.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

Got my oil changed for the first time and then made a custom switch panel for my lights


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Whats the birds nest look like under there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

birds nest?


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

EJW1381 said:


> birds nest?


He's referring to the wire routing under the dash.


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I see, all wires are cut to the length they need to be and tuck neatly under the dash.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Added the rear spoiler extender.


----------



## smahoney1 (May 8, 2013)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Added the rear spoiler extender.
> 
> Looks great. How difficult was the install?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Added the rear spoiler extender.


I'm sorry, did you say something? I couldn't focus because I was staring at that Type 17 in your garage. Klasse!


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

smahoney1 said:


> Junkie1.8TQ said:
> 
> 
> > Added the rear spoiler extender.
> ...


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> smahoney1 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t too bad. Fits perfect since it’s OEM... I just added a few globs of silicone, pressed it to the existing spoiler and then peeled off the double sided tape.
> ...


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey guys,
So I've been all through this thread. Anyone vinyl/black out the chrome molding on the sides and back (and roof rails and window trim)? I've seen the "black edition" avail in Europe, and wondering how to go about it? Order the trim pieces in black from there? Or, wrap the existing ones? I've never wrapped anything, would the molding have to come off first?

I'm laminex-ing (tinting) the front marker lenses, as well as the red reflectors in the back. However, wondering what to do with the trim. I haven't seen anyone on this site who's done it.

This one below is the same colour as mine, and the lack of chrome is amazing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed deAutoLED footwell lights this morning. So much better!



















Tomorrow drop in a K&N filter. Then next up, after my windshield gets fixed hopefully this Friday and will be Safelite’s 2nd attempt ...tow hook license plate holder. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

mc7719 said:


> I've seen the "black edition" avail in Europe, and wondering how to go about it?


It's in the US too. They had one in the showroom we almost got but the problem for us was the black R-Line package is only available on SEL, not on SEL Premium. The features outweighed the look for us.

Here's the one we saw, which is also a newer color of which there were only 3 in the US at the time (March), Pyrite Silver. Black trim, mirror caps, wheels, roof rack, etc.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CTGeoff said:


> It's in the US too. They had one in the showroom we almost got but the problem for us was the black R-Line package is only available on SEL, not on SEL Premium. The features outweighed the look for us.
> 
> Here's the one we saw, which is also a newer color of which there were only 3 in the US at the time (March), Pyrite Silver. Black trim, mirror caps, wheels, roof rack, etc.


Maybe I’m dense, but I own a Black Pearl SEL-Premium R Line?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CTGeoff said:


> It's in the US too. They had one in the showroom we almost got but the problem for us was the black R-Line package is only available on SEL, not on SEL Premium. The features outweighed the look for us.
> 
> Here's the one we saw, which is also a newer color of which there were only 3 in the US at the time (March), Pyrite Silver. Black trim, mirror caps, wheels, roof rack, etc.


Maybe I’m dense, but I own a Black Pearl SEL-Premium R Line?

And Tapatalk double posted so now I do look dense. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe I’m dense, but I own a Black Pearl SEL-Premium R Line?
> 
> And Tapatalk double posted so now I do look dense.
> 
> ...


lol
And the 'Black Edition' has all the chrome deleted: the lower trim on the doors and rear bumper, the trim around the windows, front grill middle bar, and the roof rails are all black.

This is good news if in the US! I wonder if I could order the trim pieces in black and replace mine


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, now I follow a complete black out model. Never seen one. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

22" TSW Mosport wheels and Pedalbox+ on a friend's SE.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I picked up a 2019 White SEL R Line Black Edition a week ago. I purchased the DeAutoLED Fog lights and was wondering if anyone has picture/video tutorial on how to install them badboys?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FatDuck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I picked up a 2019 White SEL R Line Black Edition a week ago. I purchased the DeAutoLED Fog lights and was wondering if anyone has picture/video tutorial on how to install them badboys?


New LEDs for the new Tiguan - custom kits available if there is any new setups for the 2018 models! www.deAutoLED.com
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=8870729&share_type=t

Start at post #166, phlegm helped me out and I added to his assistance a little of where I mounted the ballast. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> New LEDs for the new Tiguan - custom kits available if there is any new setups for the 2018 models! www.deAutoLED.com
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=8870729&share_type=t
> 
> Start at post #166, phlegm helped me out and I added to his assistance a little of where I mounted the ballast.
> ...


Sweet. Thank you., Looks like an easy installation. Will get right to it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FatDuck said:


> Sweet. Thank you., Looks like an easy installation. Will get right to it.


Took maybe 45 minutes. Also helps to have someone pull back the wheel well liner. Also clean the area good where you mount if you choose the same spot as I did unlike phlegm. I couldn’t post mine in the same manner as he did. Hope that helps!


Sent while on the run


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I have the rline black edition and all the black is fading and I only have 2500 miles. I have to put the back to black trim restorer on it every wash. I want to cover my black with something for what its worth


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

My wife managed to break in the front bumper. No real damage, but they will probably have to re-paint it. About 12" of rubbing marks with some paint damage. I was busy working on my son's 2000 V6 Passat when I got the call.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

jjwinters said:


> I have the rline black edition and all the black is fading and I only have 2500 miles. I have to put the back to black trim restorer on it every wash. I want to cover my black with something for what its worth


Hmmmm good to know. So is it abs plastic then? Or like a gloss painted black, like the bumper trim pieces on the RLine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Installed a hitch and splash guards. The hitch was a *itch to install. Be sure to have a friend and a jack and jack stands to assist. The splash guards were easy with a harbor freight $3 tool! Only needed the tool for the rear ones. Front ones were easy if you turn the wheel to give you more space. Pardon the dirty car. Going to detail it this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

jjwinters said:


> I have the rline black edition and all the black is fading and I only have 2500 miles. I have to put the back to black trim restorer on it every wash. I want to cover my black with something for what its worth


Sounds like something you are using is causing the issue. Try a different wash.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

oscillat0r said:


> Junkie1.8TQ said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see some different angles out in the daylight.
> ...


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed deAutoLED footwell lights this morning. So much better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried Safelite for my windshield but they wanted $999 for the OE glass before labor, went to the dealer and price was $580 for genuine OEM after tax for the glass and I think $200 for labor. Saves a lot to use the dealer sometimes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> I tried Safelite for my windshield but they wanted $999 for the OE glass before labor, went to the dealer and price was $580 for genuine OEM after tax for the glass and I think $200 for labor. Saves a lot to use the dealer sometimes.


Yea I saw the price and it’s costing me $0. I’ll have to give the invoice to State Farm for the window calibration to get reimbursed. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Where did you get the bumper guard from?


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finished up coding on the Tig. Tonight changed Tube Version to Golf R with Gold Carbon Fibre and going to test XDS on Medium from Standard for the weekend.


That looks amazing, any idea if it works the same for a 2019 (new cluster style). Just picked up a 2019 SEL Premium R-line and found out that my VCDS Micro-Can usb dongle doesn't work for 2019's


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golfizinhooo said:


> That looks amazing, any idea if it works the same for a 2019 (new cluster style). Just picked up a 2019 SEL Premium R-line and found out that my VCDS Micro-Can usb dongle doesn't work for 2019's


Don’t know, let me find the AID coding I found to change and will edit this post with that info. I believe that’s it, there’s Tube_version and some other version. Cycle through to find the one you want. 

Change visuals on AID:

Change the cluster background visuals to different models :

Select Dashboard (17)
Adaptation
Tube_Version
Variant_2 = Default
Variant_3 = Golf GTI
Variant_4 = Golf R

Sent while on the run


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t know, let me find the AID coding I found to change and will edit this post with that info. I believe that’s it, there’s Tube_version and some other version. Cycle through to find the one you want.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Thank you, I'll try it as soon as I sell my VCDS Micro-Can and get a new cable :thumbup: 

I'll post pictures of the new car soon. Its Pure White with Gray interior so happy I waited for it!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Thank you, I'll try it as soon as I sell my VCDS Micro-Can and get a new cable :thumbup:
> 
> I'll post pictures of the new car soon. Its Pure White with Gray interior so happy I waited for it!


Nice, all black 2019 SEL-P R Line 4Motion. Done a lot of coding and some subtle mods. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

Purchased a 2019 SEL for the Mrs. last Saturday. After new rear brake pads and rotors, a tank of gas, ceramic tint, clear bra, debadging the rear hatch, and it's first hand wash. A lot has happened in the first week of ownership.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

20th#726 said:


> Purchased a 2019 SEL for the Mrs. last Saturday. After new rear brake pads and rotors, a tank of gas, ceramic tint, clear bra, debadging the rear hatch, and it's first hand wash. A lot has happened in the first week of ownership.


I'm curious, why did a new (2019) car need new rear brake pads and rotors? Everything else I understand. Was it covered under the warranty?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm curious, why did a new (2019) car need new rear brake pads and rotors? Everything else I understand. Was it covered under the warranty?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yeah, so I took the Tiguan to work Monday so I could balance the tires and fill them with Nitrogen. Upon pulling the right rear off I immediately saw a ring of rust and what appeared to be chunks of the brake pad stuck to the rotor. I never heard any noises or felt any issues with the brakes. I took the car back to the dealer Tuesday morning to get it fixed. They had it over night since they didn't have the parts in stock.Picked it up Wednesday morning and everything seams good now. I have a friend that does QC for VW in Auburn Hills, he told me that VW requested the parts be sent to Mexíco for investigation.

Check it out.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Took a shot in the dark and ordered some Chinese mudflaps that we’re supposedly made for the R-line models and installed them yesterday. Fronts went on easily with 2 existing screws for each side but the rears did not line up. I ended up getting the bottom screw in fine, and using double sided tape to attached them.








These are the generic R-line mudflaps you will see on Amazon and EBay with a white R-line in their photos. Just a word of caution.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is the rear


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Antimatter said:


> Here is the rear


How far off were the holes, you couldn't make new holes in the rear flap?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

abn505 said:


> How far off were the holes, you couldn't make new holes in the rear flap?


They holes on the mudflaps were right on the border of the plastic fender flares and the fender liner. It would have been pretty sketchy to drill holes there. The screws on the car we’re about an inch away from the mudflap’s screw holes. I could have made it work but chose to work around it for now.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

abn505 said:


> How far off were the holes, you couldn't make new holes in the rear flap?


Sorry, also there are two brands with a white Tiguan in the pic. One is called Moertifei and the other is Speedlong. Which one did you get? I have been looking at them, but was skeptical. Thanks


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Picked up an SE on Friday! 

Pulled my deAutokey HID's out of my Jetta, and installing them on the Tig. Can you guess which is the factory halogen, and which is the HID?










Yes, I immediately went and straightened my license plate....


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Added the rear spoiler extender.


what does rear spoiler extender do? just for the look of it?


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

1054521247 said:


> what does rear spoiler extender do? just for the look of it?


Reduces drag by 400%


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

20th#726 said:


> Reduces drag by 400%


 down force...


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> oscillat0r said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, how 'bout that - a German ricer. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

abn505 said:


> Sorry, also there are two brands with a white Tiguan in the pic. One is called Moertifei and the other is Speedlong. Which one did you get? I have been looking at them, but was skeptical. Thanks



Speedlong, but they are probably both the same.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got a work bench with it. Had to gut the rear.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Detailed.



















and with the wife's jetta


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

CBtsi33 said:


>


What front bumper is that? Looks like a stock and R-Line bumper had too much to drink and 9 months later...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Savvv said:


> What front bumper is that? Looks like a stock and R-Line bumper had too much to drink and 9 months later...


Looks so much better than the stock, weak-chin bumper.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Savvv said:


> What front bumper is that? Looks like a stock and R-Line bumper had too much to drink and 9 months later...


haha. That bumper is a base model one with euro front lower valence + custom made R-line style front grill extensions (everything done by myself :wave: )

I hate the no R-line front bumper and I wanted something different, oem+ style.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CBtsi33 said:


> Detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the rims on both vehicles. Curious what’s on the Jetta, and can they go on a 2019 Passat? I bet my Dad would love them on their Passat. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Not a Debadge*

Not a debadge, I would call it a re-badge.
I removed the SE from my rear hatch and replaced it with VW part number 5NA-853-687-B-CBX









...A little context:










Have Fun!

Don


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love the rims on both vehicles. Curious what’s on the Jetta, and can they go on a 2019 Passat? I bet my Dad would love them on their Passat.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I don't remember the exact model of these but they will fit on your Dad's Passat. They are 18in oem wheels.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CBtsi33 said:


> I don't remember the exact model of these but they will fit on your Dad's Passat. They are 18in oem wheels.


Thanks! Think Pops has 19” since he picked up an R Line. They look bigger in the picture, guessing it’s lowered?


Sent while on the run


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! Think Pops has 19” since he picked up an R Line. They look bigger in the picture, guessing it’s lowered?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


not lowered. Maybe the way I took the picture.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

CBtsi33 said:


> not lowered. Maybe the way I took the picture.


Looks great!


Sent while on the run


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

CBtsi33 said:


> haha. That bumper is a base model one with euro front lower valence + custom made R-line style front grill extensions (everything done by myself :wave: )
> 
> I hate the no R-line front bumper and I wanted something different, oem+ style.


Did you use original R-line bumper part or it US something else? I mean these black parts around fog lamps.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

CBtsi33 said:


> Detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ Very nice! What size are those wheels on the Tiguan?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Not a debadge, I would call it a re-badge.
> I removed the SE from my rear hatch and replaced it with VW part number 5NA-853-687-B-CBX
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the badge from? I’ve been looking for one for months. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

moveingfaster said:


> Where did you buy the badge from? I’ve been looking for one for months.


Google the part number. Several sellers in Europe sell them for between about 15 to 20 Euros, except that you have to pay for shipping to the US.
You might be able to find one on eBay for more money. The hardest part was finding the right part number.


Have Fun!

Don


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

wachu said:


> Did you use original R-line bumper part or it US something else? I mean these black parts around fog lamps.


I used the following oem parts:

5NA853665E
5NA853665D
5NA853666E
5NA853666D


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

sebasEuRo said:


> ^ Very nice! What size are those wheels on the Tiguan?


thanks! :wave:
21 inch oem audi with 255/35/21 Pirelli


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

CBtsi33 said:


> Detailed.


Looks sweet. Can see you blacked out the chrome strip piece above the rocker panels. Did you paint it or wrap it? Did you do the chrome window/door trim black too? Hard to tell with the lighting sometimes.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CBtsi33 said:


> I don't remember the exact model of these but they will fit on your Dad's Passat. They are 18in oem wheels.


Those look like the VW accessory "Spokane" wheels for the Passat

Seen on page 4 in the order guide:
https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2018/09/2015Passat.pdf
&
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...--Brillant-Silver/63619885/561071498B8Z8.html


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After I get my tow plate holder on, pano lights working, trunk LED strip from deAutoLED, and front windshield tint reinstalled after having windshield replaced up this week, I think these are next:


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/cap/000071213c/


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think these are next:
> 
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/cap/000071213c/


I had no idea they made these. Great find.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> I had no idea they made these. Great find.


I didn’t either, prices range from 132 and change to 172 even. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I updated my interior lighting with this excellent kit from deAuto LEDs:

http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

The front domes and visor lights easily pull apart. It's plug-n-play. Took maybe 10 minutes.
The trunk and glove box lights takes some gentle, persistent poking and prying.
The rear dome requires a sharp, flat screwdriver to gently pry off the clear, plastic lens to access the bulbs.
The quality, color and quantity of light is superior!

If you do this upgrade and do not get the LED to light (knowing that dome light switches are on)
turn the LEDs 180 degrees. The LEDs are polarized and should then light up. I had this happen on
2 of the 4 dome lights


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

VW2667 said:


> Looks sweet. Can see you blacked out the chrome strip piece above the rocker panels. Did you paint it or wrap it? Did you do the chrome window/door trim black too? Hard to tell with the lighting sometimes.


I did not black out the strip piece above the rocher panels, as well as the window/door trim. They came already black from factory :laugh:
My tiguan is the base model here in Canada (trendline) which includes all black trims. :thumbup:


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

sebasEuRo said:


> Looks great, did you use spray or film? How do you remove those side markers? Thanks!



I just used dark window tint and I didn’t not remove. Just a squeegee and a scalpel. I did this a several months ago and there’s been no peeling.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know this is more VCDS related but that thread appears to be kind of quiet. But this is what I tried today, seeing if anyone knows or has ideas. 

Tried to get the ambient lighting in the MIB show 10 colors so I can get the MIB and the AID colors match since right now I have gold carbon for the AID and the default blue in the MIB. Found this that others used for I believe the MKVII golf:

MIB colors

IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig - Set to Active

IDE09732-ENG02312-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI - Set to Active

The first entry is present, but the second isn’t present with the IDExxxxx-ENGxxxxx but the string after is present so I changed that to active. It unfortunately turns off ambient lighting. So I set the second entry back to not active and I could see the bar that would normally show the 10 basic colors, but it’s just a solid gray bar. Was hoping someone with either a 2019 or 2018 Tiguan SEL-P might have the steps needed to enable since the steps from a MKVII didn’t translate like other VCDS that work nicely. Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

CBtsi33 said:


> I did not black out the strip piece above the rocher panels, as well as the window/door trim. They came already black from factory :laugh: My tiguan is the base model here in Canada (trendline) which includes all black trims. :thumbup:


Oh ok, I wasn't aware the Canadian Trendline came with black trim. I think it looks better than the chrome on the white Tigs. Might have to wrap or paint mine.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

VW2667 said:


> Oh ok, I wasn't aware the Canadian Trendline came with black trim. I think it looks better than the chrome on the white Tigs. Might have to wrap or paint mine.


The Trendline trim is the Canadian equivalent of the S model in the States.
I agree that the black should have been carried "up" to the higher trims.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Added the Homelink Mirror. I have this on my Golf R so I know it was a must for my Tiguan.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

*Aftermarket Mods*

What kind of aftermarket cosmetic and performance mods have you done to your Tiguan? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Rear spoiler extender.... mad downforce.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Rear spoiler extender.... mad downforce.
> 
> Very nice where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9025041-What-did-you-do-to-your-MK2-Tiguan-today


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Just out of curiosity for those with the spoiler extension.

Has it changed the aerodynamics of the rear of the car to stop so much road spray getting sucked onto the back of the car in any way? It has got to be one of my #1 pet peeves about this car. The back gets ABSOLUTELY FILTHY after driving in any rain/dust. More so than any other vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> Just out of curiosity for those with the spoiler extension.
> 
> Has it changed the aerodynamics of the rear of the car to stop so much road spray getting sucked onto the back of the car in any way? It has got to be one of my #1 pet peeves about this car. The back gets ABSOLUTELY FILTHY after driving in any rain/dust. More so than any other vehicle I've ever owned.


Love to know the same. Also where have everyone be buying them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> Junkie1.8TQ said:
> 
> 
> > Rear spoiler extender.... mad downforce.
> ...


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I have tinted the sides to match the rears and also did the windshield. LLUMAR CERAMIC. 4 Motion fender badge, weather tech front and rear mats.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Installed the pop in magnetic sunshades. Installation was simple. Magnets are only in the rear passenger windows. The magnets run along the frame of the shades and seem to be strong. I was able to drive in about 70mph with the windows half way down. Probably wouldn't drive that speed with the windows all the way down. Overall, I'm pretty happy with them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

LennyNero said:


> Just out of curiosity for those with the spoiler extension.
> 
> Has it changed the aerodynamics of the rear of the car to stop so much road spray getting sucked onto the back of the car in any way? It has got to be one of my #1 pet peeves about this car. The back gets ABSOLUTELY FILTHY after driving in any rain/dust. More so than any other vehicle I've ever owned.


No. It’s the underbody of the car that causes the air and dirt and moisture to fly up and stick to the backside. You’d need some sort of racing diffuser hanging off the bottom of the car to straighten the airflow and keep it from curling up the hatch.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Link please for sunshades


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice, how much did they go for?


Sent while on the run


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Rear spoiler extender.... mad downforce.


So it comes with double sided tape? did you use some adhesive glue too? VW calls for it but it's expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

wachu said:


> Link please for sunshades


I have an aunt that works for a VW dealer so i was able to get it for under $200. But they have them on Amazon. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074NVKQCY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7i0mDb10MTJVB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Added the premium pedals (same as my S3 and her previous Alltrack) and replaced the terribly-wrapped mirrors with actual gloss black mirrors. Much better.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> Added the Homelink Mirror. I have this on my Golf R so I know it was a must for my Tiguan.


I'm going to have to copy this. I'm a sucker for frameless mirrors - and the Homelink is a plus. :thumbup:


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Added the premium pedals (same as my S3 and her previous Alltrack) and replaced the terribly-wrapped mirrors with actual gloss black mirrors. Much better.


Where did u get the black mirrors??


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Vpolyzos said:


> Where did u get the black mirrors??


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32870160979.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.543d4c4dlTb7zT

I'm really happy with them. The driver's side had a minor paint drip that set in, but considering they cost me half of what I paid to get the mirrors wrapped (and how crappy those turned out), this is an improvement.


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Vpolyzos said:
> 
> 
> > Where did u get the black mirrors??
> ...


Thank you! Did you put it over the wrap or did you get the wrap off first? How long did it take for it to come in?


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Rtdave87 said:
> 
> 
> > I got it from eBay, but it’s a OEM part from VW.
> ...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Vpolyzos said:


> Thank you! Did you put it over the wrap or did you get the wrap off first? How long did it take for it to come in?


It replaces the entire mirror cap. Pull the glass, remove the black trim, and then the mirror cap pops off. It took about two weeks to come in.


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Vpolyzos said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Did you put it over the wrap or did you get the wrap off first? How long did it take for it to come in?
> ...


Ok sounds good I’ll try it out thanks!


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

Vpolyzos said:


> RocknRolla said:
> 
> 
> > Vpolyzos said:
> ...





RocknRolla said:


> Vpolyzos said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Did you put it over the wrap or did you get the wrap off first? How long did it take for it to come in?
> ...


Was it hard to remove the glass? Did u need any kind of tool to remove the cap?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Vpolyzos said:


> Was it hard to remove the glass? Did u need any kind of tool to remove the cap?


Not really. Just push the glass inside towards the car so you have enough room to stick your fingers in on the outside, and then just pull gently - trying to pull as much from the center as you can. The glass should pop off, unplug the heating and blind spot wires, then remove the two screws holding the black plastic trim in place (you can see one of them in the picture below) and pop that off and you'll see how the mirror cap is being held in place.


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Vpolyzos said:
> 
> 
> > Was it hard to remove the glass? Did u need any kind of tool to remove the cap?
> ...


Ok cool! I’ll give it a try. So once I remove the 2 screws that’s when I put the new caps in and just screw them back in?


----------



## CharlesC (Jan 10, 2011)

Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.

VW Tiguan_05 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr

VW Tiguan_03 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr

VW Tiguan_06 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Vpolyzos said:


> Ok cool! I’ll give it a try. So once I remove the 2 screws that’s when I put the new caps in and just screw them back in?


Remove the two screws, pull the back trim piece off, and then pull the old caps off and put the new ones on. And then snap the black trim piece back on, install the two screws, and then snap the glass back on. It's pretty easy once you start - you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

CharlesC said:


> Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.


Looks great! Love the scenery. :thumbup:


----------



## Vpolyzos (Dec 3, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Vpolyzos said:
> 
> 
> > Ok cool! I’ll give it a try. So once I remove the 2 screws that’s when I put the new caps in and just screw them back in?
> ...


Ok thanks!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

CharlesC said:


> Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.
> 
> VW Tiguan_05 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I love the black trim on the white. May do this to my wife’s Atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got into coding just now to change up the 10 Colors for the AID and MIB, wasn’t the biggest fan of RGB colors I found. Wanted to get some VW colors I like on their cars, their logo and from the gold used in Version 3 for the AID. Searched for the proper RGB numbers that are known and those I could best color match. You also need pink and purple for your little girl that loves to watch the AID startup. 

White – 255, 255, 255
Platinum – 229, 228, 226
VW Goldenrod – 218, 165, 32
VW Tornado Red – 203, 23, 32
Deep Pink – 255, 20, 147
Purple – 128, 0, 128
VW Habanero Orange – 238, 90, 0
VW Silk Blue – 52, 64, 101
VW Space Cadet (From VW Logo) – 31, 47, 87
Aston Martin Kermit Green – 23, 69, 2

Here’s VW Tornado Red:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1F3wMzTpdHnSx9qyHHfoXYYAj1rOxkqWG/view


Sent while on the run


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Just foiled the red strip, what do you guys think?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> Just foiled the red strip, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of red , but that looks really nice, 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Jrydje said:


> Just foiled the red strip, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Mycket snygg!


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Finally pulled the trigger on the VCDS new cable, waitng on it now 

Meanwhile, some small updates: Smoked corner lights, Euro-tag, Chrome mirror caps, and LED fogs to match headlights :thumbup:



















And here is the "un-common" gray leather interior:









Seriously thinking about dropping it a bit


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the VCDS new cable, waitng on it now <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Meanwhile, some small updates: Smoked corner lights, Euro-tag, Chrome mirror caps, and LED fogs to match headlights <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/thumbup.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb Up" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


Where did you get the smoked side markers?


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Zabes64 said:


> Where did you get the smoked side markers?


Just applied Oracal Translucent Gray vinyl over the OEM ones, I do this to all of my cars and to friends (if asked to). I bought bulk material a while back and still have a ton.


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Put some ECS 15mm/25mm Spacers on the wifes rig. Needs a good cleaning, but wanted to snap a few pics-



























Actually looks much better than I thought it would without any springs. Wider look stance for sure. 

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Just ordered new rims. What do you think, will they be nice on the car?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Those look good. More importantly will be what widths and ETs did you get and if needed, spacers?


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Jrydje said:


> Just ordered new rims. What do you think, will they be nice on the car?


I like them a lot! What size/specs?


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Those look good. More importantly will be what widths and ETs did you get and if needed, spacers?


9 x 20, ET35


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

New springs arriving next week


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Jrydje said:


>


DAYUmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  Love it. Looks great. 

Kyle


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:


Nice!
Love the new dash board


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Jrydje said:


> Just ordered new rims. What do you think, will they be nice on the car?


what wheel brand is that?
they look great!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:


If only we could add a clock in there - it's the only peeve I've got with it.


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> what wheel brand is that?
> they look great!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey does anyone know where the fuses are on the 2019 Tiguan? I am not at home and don't have the owner manual with me so I was wondering if anyone knew. Our 12V plugs stopped working in the car..


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

De-badged rear


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

sebasEuRo said:


> Hey does anyone know where the fuses are on the 2019 Tiguan? I am not at home and don't have the owner manual with me so I was wondering if anyone knew. Our 12V plugs stopped working in the car..


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

dmg924 said:


> De-badged rear


Clean


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> Just foiled the red strip, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


What did you use to black out the grill? I’ve been looking to cover the chrome on my Sel R Black edition. It’s the only chrome on showing lol.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Tow Hook Mount Installed. Doesn’t mess with the parking sensors.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> Tow Hook Mount Installed. Doesn’t mess with the parking sensors.


Looks great! Is it a quick release model?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Drex5000 said:


> What did you use to black out the grill? I’ve been looking to cover the chrome on my Sel R Black edition. It’s the only chrome on showing lol.


I used a black vinyl that I bought at the nearest printing company.
About 2 hours of assembly for me who is an amateur


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks great! Is it a quick release model?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


No, it's not. I didn't think of a quick release. That would be nice to have.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> No, it's not. I didn't think of a quick release. That would be nice to have.


I believe the Platypus is, but need to figure out how once I get it installed. Since it sounds like once you install ones of these it’s not good to run through a car wash with one. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

I replace rear tail light.

Before:









Changed fender tail light








Result:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> I replace rear tail light.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


These OEM EURO? Steps on how to do? Coding? See this as a future project. Wish we had those instead. Looks good!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> These OEM EURO? Steps on how to do? Coding? See this as a future project. Wish we had those instead. Looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


This is OEM EURO. Need add some wires from BCM to LED and coding.


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > These OEM EURO? Steps on how to do? Coding? See this as a future project. Wish we had those instead. Looks good!
> ...


Any more insight? Steps? Looks amazing.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Drex5000 said:


> Vasia01 said:
> 
> 
> > Reihenmotor5 said:
> ...


I'm also looking for info, I've got these to retrofit on a US model, it appears you're already an EU model, so what extra wire needed to be added.

For the US model I'm splitting the brake light and turn signal into 2 separate wires with a 2 to 3 wire converter.

What coding/steps were done?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

*whoops, misread the thread title lol 

Roadtripped with it to NM and CO to do some Jeeping, eating, mountain biking. Also explored some backroads along the way.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Drex5000 said:


> Any more insight? Steps? Looks amazing.


If you don't need amber turn signal and rear fog light, no need add wires from BCM. You need add some wires from inner to outer tail. EU led has BRAKE, TAIL wires. USA has 1 wire tail/brake/turn


----------



## vr62xtreme (Dec 27, 2001)

*Model Delete, Wrap Amber Reflectors, PPF Hood/Bumper*

My first post after 12 years and back in VW a Tiguan SE.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Installed new RS7 Spark plugs , RS3 Coil packs and a CTS turbo inlet pipe.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Installed new RS7 Spark plugs , RS3 Coil packs and a CTS turbo inlet pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the new spark plugs get you?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Made my own liner today based on the great suggestion I read earlier! I already had the CarGo mats, but wanted a foam or rubber variety so that it was more waterproof and easy-clean. I also run my Tig in the lowest setting for maximum cargo space, and premade mats like Weathertech won't work because they are made to be installed when the deck is at maximum height.

You can create a custom mat in the 5 seater with a 36x48 inch pad, but I wanted a little longer so that it would protect the bumper. I ended up finding a 36x72 soft foam mat for $35.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Traffic...ft-Commercial-Door-Mat-6016909004x6/306932662

The edges cut clean, and it doesn't smell as terrible as the pure recycled rubber ones. Plus the recycled rubber ones have little rubber balls that flake off.

Since I had a CarGo, the job was easy and only took me about 20 minutes total. I flipped the mat over and traced the CarGo pad with a sharpie. I then cut just on the inside of the lines with a kitchen shears. A quick test fit showed that it worked, and then I cut around 14 inches off the bottom so that it didnt hang down the rest of the way to the ground, but still protected almost all of the bumper. On the "tail" that hangs outside the car and protects the bumper, I trimmed the sides straight from where they ended inside the car. The width of the "tail" is around 39 inches wide.

*Here is it installed with the trunk deck in the lowest setting, and the tail outside the bumper*




*Here it is with the tail loosely rolled up. Need to find a little better system to keep it rolled tighter, might try to look at the Weathertech model for some inspiration to pull it off*


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> What do the new spark plugs get you?


I'm running a jb4 on stage 3 so they help with preventing pre-ignition and misfiring and it idles a lot smoother now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I also got my OEM sunshade and rear seat cover.

I love the sunshade and would recommend it. It's custom cut to exactly fit the Tig's front windshield. 
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Custom-SunShield-for-Tiguan/69429279/5N0064366.html

*Quick test fit, but love it so far*



The seat covers were slightly disappointing and don't seem to fit as nicely as the stock photos show on the VW site, but I think they'll do the job OK of protecting the backseat from the trials of life.
https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...iguan-Logo---Black/70042335/5NN061678041.html


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> I also got my OEM sunshade and rear seat cover.
> 
> I love the sunshade and would recommend it. It's custom cut to exactly fit the Tig's front windshield.
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Custom-SunShield-for-Tiguan/69429279/5N0064366.html
> ...


Why would you want to do this to your car? Do you have goats in the back seat?


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> Why would you want to do this to your car? Do you have goats in the back seat?


Uber driver...lol..


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> I also run my Tig in the lowest setting for maximum cargo space, and premade mats like Weathertech won't work because they are made to be installed when the deck is at maximum height.


Today I learned... We can lower the deck in our trunk!


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

TDeyeguy said:


> *whoops, misread the thread title lol
> 
> Roadtripped with it to NM and CO to do some Jeeping, eating, mountain biking.


Cool camper! How much does it weigh?

Side note. There's a thread for "what did you do WITH your Tiguan". This would fit right in there. 😉


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone know of any good site for performance mods for the 2018-19 Tiguan r line

I've seen a turbo muffler delete and an Intake

Maybe a downpipe with in and outlet pipes ?🤔


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

New hoodcover


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jrydje said:


> New hoodcover


 liking that Better than the one they have on the Atlas. I was thinking of putting one but not convinced I like the look yet. Is that OEM?


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> liking that Better than the one they have on the Atlas. I was thinking of putting one but not convinced I like the look yet. Is that OEM?


No it’s not OEM, it’s a swedish brand that only available in SE/DK/NO


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Got a windshield rock chip repaired and had it cleaned after helping my son and his wife move last week. They had some dusty and shaggy dog hair covered stuff in their garage.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> I replace rear tail light.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


You should do a write up in a separate thread! . Really interested in this mod but it seems a bit difficult

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Threw some wheel spacers on to bring them flush, Continental tire decals, universal "rally" flaps, universal cross bars, LED amber fogs and HID headlights. If it cant be fast, it will at least look fast!

https://i.imgur.com/PWOQ9nO.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/U0KG6ns.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xBs8iu3.jpg


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Made my first mod with a draw tite hitch. We did not cut but a 3” square with no slot. It was super easy and looks really clean. https://www.instagram.com/p/B1fGqcDnh9C/?igshid=1q686fxtbdqzo


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Tortuga353 said:


> Made my first mod with a draw tite hitch. We did not cut but a 3” square with no slot. It was super easy and looks really clean. https://www.instagram.com/p/B1fGqcDnh9C/?igshid=1q686fxtbdqzo


Can you send some more pics and share a price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> Threw some wheel spacers on to bring them flush, Continental tire decals, universal "rally" flaps, universal cross bars, LED amber fogs and HID headlights. If it cant be fast, it will at least look fast!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PWOQ9nO.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/U0KG6ns.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/xBs8iu3.jpg


Care to share spacer size?


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Tortuga353 said:
> 
> 
> > Made my first mod with a draw tite hitch. We did not cut but a 3” square with no slot. It was super easy and looks really clean. https://www.instagram.com/p/B1fGqcDnh9C/?igshid=1q686fxtbdqzo
> ...


Price of the receiver? And yeah I’ll have to post some somewhere for the forum


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

SpaTech said:


> mattyice703 said:
> 
> 
> > Threw some wheel spacers on to bring them flush, Continental tire decals, universal "rally" flaps, universal cross bars, LED amber fogs and HID headlights. If it cant be fast, it will at least look fast!
> ...


I did 10mm front and 15mm rear. I've seen people go bigger but I didnt want to push the flaps out any farther than they already are to stop spray. This is a side on shot. https://imgur.com/a/99UZSNG


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Added the center dash storage VW Part 5NG857922A that I got from Aliexpress. Needed plastic trim tools from Amazon to get the old tray out. Overall it fits well, and the pattern on the top looks identical to the dash. The dash is softer material and this is harder plastic, so the color is slightly different, but since it sits on the top of the dash, it's not really noticeable. Love having closeable storage to keep things out of site.




Link to what I bought:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007359061.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2e1f4c4dMRspgm


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Yakima rack and cargo basket


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh and these semi DIY puddle lights https://imgur.com/a/9nKsajp


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> Oh and these semi DIY puddle lights https://imgur.com/a/9nKsajp


Where did you get the puddle lights? Do you have a link. I was looking for this exact thing!!


----------



## Mdkraus (Aug 17, 2019)

*Spacers?*



mattyice703 said:


> Threw some wheel spacers on to bring them flush, Continental tire decals, universal "rally" flaps, universal cross bars, LED amber fogs and HID headlights. If it cant be fast, it will at least look fast!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PWOQ9nO.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/U0KG6ns.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/xBs8iu3.jpg


What spacer thickness did you go with? Also did you change out the fogs or just the bulbs?
Thanks,
MK


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Drex5000 said:


> mattyice703 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and these semi DIY puddle lights https://imgur.com/a/9nKsajp
> ...


 I had to Frankenstein these together. Since there is no power in the door, I bought these cheapo battery powered ones that are meant to be taphed to the door skin: 

Https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071J5KGDX?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Well, I obviously wasn't going to do that sooooooooooooooooooooo I took that projector door dad and tore it apart. I took a dremel to it and removed all the battery casing and extra plastic bits so i could make the projector itself as small as possible. Then, I removed the reflector form the door, drilled it out to the size of the projector, mounted the projector to the back of it and hot glued all the electronics to it as neatly as possible. The projector runs on a decently strong (for $12) mag-switch, so that was easy to work out. Since I don't want to have to remove this thing to change batteries all the time, I bought a set of these 3.6v rechargeable battery packs that should (hopefully) last just about forever on a charge considering they are only on when the door is open:

https://www.amazon.com/FLOUREON-Cor...981&s=gateway&sprefix=3.6+v+b,aps,129&sr=8-16

I can take it apart and show you what I did if you like, but it turned out pretty well for less than $15


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

10mm up front, 15mm out back. Some have gone wider but I liked these. I only did the bulbs, took some trial and error to find some that weren't blinding and didnt throw codes. If the fog housing is adjustable, I didnt figure it out


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Everything is in the details


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Jrydje said:


>


But...why?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Jrydje said:


> Everything is in the details


Could use a good dose of debadging. They come like that from the factory? Tiguan! Allspace! 2.0 TDI! 4motion!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Could use a good dose of debadging. They come like that from the factory? Tiguan! Allspace! 2.0 TDI! 4motion!


I have to admit a bit of jealousy about the TDI part.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> But...why?


Why not?
It’s ugly and it creates awful marks


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> Could use a good dose of debadging. They come like that from the factory? Tiguan! Allspace! 2.0 TDI! 4motion!


On it’s way, maybe my next post


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Jrydje said:


> Why not?
> It’s ugly and it creates awful marks


We're talking about the wiper here, right?


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sure hope you have plans for that trailer hitch. It's fricken fuggly!


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> We're talking about the wiper here, right?


Yeah


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Diego012 said:


> Sure hope you have plans for that trailer hitch. It's fricken fuggly!


It’s only out when I have parked the car as a saftey measure to prevent damage on my car if someone bumps into me


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey guys, we traded our mk7 gti for a 2019 SEL R-Line. Already have a few things on order. This is just a few things I have done










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Was waiting to order an SEL premium, but they gave us a hell of a deal on this one. First thing was to get a dash cam,








Have it a proper wash, we’ll be installing a full body clear bra with ceramic coating, ceramic tint. The full works








Debadged right away, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I Installed my new Deautoled headlights and got my new 17" wheels with Kumho Roadventure tires









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have some BC racing coilovers off our mk7 I am planning on putting them on. Direct fit. Might also sell these and buy a full air suspension kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rtdave87 said:


> I Installed my new Deautoled headlights and got my new 17" wheels with Kumho Roadventure tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Headlights look nice, now get the fogs to match. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Headlights look nice, now get the fogs to match.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


They are on the way.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> They are on the way.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


which of their headlight kits did you go with? LED or HID?

Also has anyone purchased a euro switch for this car? I'm finding a bunch online but not exactly which one fits.

aliexpress.com/item/32836195186.html


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

DanSan said:


> which of their headlight kits did you go with? LED or HID?
> 
> Also has anyone purchased a euro switch for this car? I'm finding a bunch online but not exactly which one fits.
> 
> aliexpress.com/item/32836195186.html


The LED I just need adjust the height of them so I don't blind people

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> The LED I just need adjust the height of them so I don't blind people
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


any feedback on how easy/hard it was to swap? i got my car yesterday and havent had a chance to open the hood and poke around in there. i watched the videos but it was installs on jettas


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

DanSan said:


> any feedback on how easy/hard it was to swap? i got my car yesterday and havent had a chance to open the hood and poke around in there. i watched the videos but it was installs on jettas


The driver side is a pain in the ass,I had to remove the coolant tank and remove part windshield reservoir.if you glue the clip to the adapter it will be a lot easier also use the flat clips instead of the OEM styles one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone have a part # for a euro light switch? or link they purchased


----------



## matrix187 (Jan 3, 2019)

In the process of applying noico sound deadener (80 mil) plus the foam insulation (170mil) in all doors and the hatch. Applied both layers of material to hatch today. Doors are next up.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

DanSan said:


> anyone have a part # for a euro light switch? or link they purchased


Where I got it a month ago, though was $36 then, installed and genuine.

https://carxtras.com/new-oem-vw-golf-tiguan-auto-driving-fog-lights-headlight-switch-5g0941431bd/


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally got to installing the tow plate. Had to be positioned this way as to not get detected by the parking sensor on the right corner. My question is with this much gap (top view), ok to run through a car wash or not?











Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Changed the BSM indicator intensity from 6% to 50%, so much better in daylight. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Changed the BSM indicator intensity from 6% to 50%, so much better in daylight.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


What code did you change? I have a 2018 SEL Premium. I’ve heard that some people could not find the correct code. 

Thank you in advance. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> What code did you change? I have a 2018 SEL Premium. I’ve heard that some people could not find the correct code.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


Blind Spot Indicator Intensity Adjustment Central Electrics -> Security Access -> Adaptations -> Turn Signal Control Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert Stock value is 6% with a range choice from 0-255

I searched for Warnblinktas in VCDS, need 31347 (think that’s right off top of head, but VCDS 19.6.1 already recommends that security access code). 


Sent while on the run


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Blind Spot Indicator Intensity Adjustment Central Electrics -> Security Access -> Adaptations -> Turn Signal Control Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert Stock value is 6% with a range choice from 0-255
> 
> I searched for Warnblinktas in VCDS, need 31347 (think that’s right off top of head, but VCDS 19.6.1 already recommends that security access code).
> 
> ...


Do you have a 18 or 19?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got to installing the tow plate. Had to be positioned this way as to not get detected by the parking sensor on the right corner. My question is with this much gap (top view), ok to run through a car wash or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I don't like automated car washes I take to a coin op car wash and do it myself

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rtdave87 said:


> Personally I don't like automated car washes I take to a coin op car wash and do it myself
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Don’t have those around here, it’s all automated. Now when I visit the in-laws in western PA you can find those all over. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Do you have a 18 or 19?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2019


Sent while on the run


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2019
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Thank you going to have to give this a try on my 18 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Thank you going to have to give this a try on my 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re welcome, I think you’ll find it’ll work since it seems to be an older post from the MK7.5 forum. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t have those around here, it’s all automated. Now when I visit the in-laws in western PA you can find those all over.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Oh that sucks, I have to drive about 10 miles to my nearest coin op. Btw nice looking Rline, I got the same in white but I ditched the 19s got a 17s with more aggressive tires









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rtdave87 said:


> Oh that sucks, I have to drive about 10 miles to my nearest coin op. Btw nice looking Rline, I got the same in white but I ditched the 19s got a 17s with more aggressive tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that’s the DC Metro area for you. People want to drive in and drive out. Thank you! Love the white model of the R Line too. Trying to get my Dad to get a white R Line to match the Passat R Line my Mom got earlier this year. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, that’s the DC Metro area for you. People want to drive in and drive out. Thank you! Love the white model of the R Line too. Trying to get my Dad to get a white R Line to match the Passat R Line my Mom got earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I wanted the blue or the hunter green one but all the ones they had In those colors all had the 3rd Road.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rtdave87 said:


> I wanted the blue or the hunter green one but all the ones they had In those colors all had the 3rd Road.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I wanted blue or white, but my wife hates white cars. We both liked the black model, so got that model. I have the 3-row model, didn’t care since I needed to dump our POS 2013 Highlander quick. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Do you have a 18 or 19?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't seem to be listed in my '18 adaptations list. I can access something similar but it doesn't appear to have the value that needs to be changed.









Edit;
Did a bit more digging and found this, not sure if it's the correct setting as it's set to %10.0....?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Doesn't seem to be listed in my '18 adaptations list. I can access something similar but it doesn't appear to have the value that needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try it? Also can’t find the correct code in my 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> Did you try it? Also can’t find the correct code in my 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it's an OBDeleven thing? I can't find it on OBDeleven for my 2018 either. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Maybe it's an OBDeleven thing? I can't find it on OBDeleven for my 2018 either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this in VCDS and it looks like it can be done on older models. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Did you try it? Also can’t find the correct code in my 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did, seems brighter but I will have to wait until dark to see if there is a noticeable difference. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I did, seems brighter but I will have to wait until dark to see if there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


What % did you jump up to? 50% in daylight is more noticeable for sure. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

rph2004 said:


> I did, seems brighter but I will have to wait until dark to see if there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


i was reading through the thread, was that the setting to control how bright the blind spot mirror LED is?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> i was reading through the thread, was that the setting to control how bright the blind spot mirror LED is?


Yes


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Very interesting, if you don't mind id be curious to hear your feedback on how much brighter it is at night.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Very interesting, if you don't mind id be curious to hear your feedback on how much brighter it is at night.


I’d imagine much more noticeable considering I bumped it up for daytime use. I’ll keep you posted. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone with their tow plate license holder (cravenspeed platypus model in pic) mounted in this fashion, are you able to go through a car wash with no issues?











Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get this 4Motion badge on the shifter trim? review units on YouTube showed it having it but I can't find any current trim and would be nice to add it. Looks like it's just a replacement of the lower trim piece but not sure.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Does anyone know how to get this 4Motion badge on the shifter trim? review units on YouTube showed it having it but I can't find any current trim and would be nice to add it. Looks like it's just a replacement of the lower trim piece but not sure.


I want to say I read somewhere else (don’t think it was on the Vortex), that someone found it on AliExpress. Yea odd it’s on lower trims but not on the R Line


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I want to say I read somewhere else (don’t think it was on the Vortex), that someone found it on AliExpress. Yea odd it’s on lower trims but not on the R Line
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I went to my local dealers website, looked at pictures of all trim levels - none of them have it, at least not anymore. the only place I saw it was on youtube from very early versions of the car that were used for testing or reviews.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> I went to my local dealers website, looked at pictures of all trim levels - none of them have it, at least not anymore. the only place I saw it was on youtube from very early versions of the car that were used for testing or reviews.


Test drove a 2019 SEL-P 4Motion non R Line and it had it. I was surprised the R Line didn’t. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Test drove a 2019 SEL-P 4Motion non R Line and it had it. I was surprised the R Line didn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


just looked at two different SEL-P's from two different dealer websites, no 4Motion badge so even those don't have it anymore.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

is that image even a tiguan?

I mean we dont have the traction control button right there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jono119 said:


> is that image even a tiguan?
> 
> I mean we dont have the traction control button right there.


It’s probably the ROW model that pic is grabbed from. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jono119 said:


> is that image even a tiguan?
> 
> I mean we dont have the traction control button right there.


2018 models had a traction control button and 4motion badge. 

They got rid of these two things, among a few other little things for 2019

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> 2018 models had a traction control button and 4motion badge.
> 
> They got rid of these two things, among a few other little things for 2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Build date probably impacted whether you got that badge or not, since the model I test drove had one. Just like the pano LED strips being present or not. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

found it:

https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-part...vPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz

it appears to have the 4Motion cut out on it but i cannot find an actual picture of it. Might see if if 1stvw parts can help me out and verify the 4Motion badge is there.


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Getting the Tiguan ppf installed. Also installed the clearplex windshield film for the rock chips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

mystery156 said:


> Getting the Tiguan ppf installed. Also installed the clearplex windshield film for the rock chips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jrydje said:


> Nice


Coming out great. It is getting a full body ppf. 
Highly recommend anyone with a dark car to get a full body ppf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> On it’s way, maybe my next post


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Build date probably impacted whether you got that badge or not, since the model I test drove had one. Just like the pano LED strips being present or not.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Can confirm I have it on my 03/18 build date Highline.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Can confirm I have it on my 03/18 build date Highline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that’s what I thought. I know the build date on the 2019 SEL-P I test drove was earlier on the year than the SEL-P R Line I ended up buying with a build date of 9/18. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

rph2004 said:


> Can confirm I have it on my 03/18 build date Highline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


good to know, thanks for the confirmation. I found the part # so i might have to order it and see what shows up. It looks like the trim part comes up pretty easily too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> good to know, thanks for the confirmation. I found the part # so i might have to order it and see what shows up. It looks like the trim part comes up pretty easily too.


Curious about the part number and what you end up getting once received and how it looks installed. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I want to say I read somewhere else (don’t think it was on the Vortex), that someone found it on AliExpress. Yea odd it’s on lower trims but not on the R


Have it on our 2018 RLine.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious about the part number and what you end up getting once received and how it looks installed.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-gear-indicator-trim-5nn864148a1qb


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone code their Tiguan for Alternating Indicator Lights (Pace Car Lights)? Saw a Golf yesterday turning and liked what I saw. Looked better in person. 



Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone code their Tiguan for Alternating Indicator Lights (Pace Car Lights)? Saw a Golf yesterday turning and liked what I saw. Looked better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


actually saw that on a Golf R video, was going to see if these menus are on our car's with ODB11.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLNr48ZQp5E&feature=youtu.be

I'd only want it with the hazards, not the normal turn signals though. he adjusted two different settings so i assume one is for turns, the other hazards? no idea.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The turn signal looked nice when I saw it in use in person and much more noticeable. I’m sure it can be done, but would love to see it in action on the Tiguan. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone code their Tiguan for Alternating Indicator Lights (Pace Car Lights)? Saw a Golf yesterday turning and liked what I saw. Looked better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Pretty sure I've read this can't be done on NA model Tiguans with LED taillights. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Pretty sure I've read this can't be done on NA model Tiguans with LED taillights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Tried on mine and it doesn’t work


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> Have it on our 2018 RLine.


Not on my 2019 R Line


----------



## CPFletch (Aug 28, 2019)

*Replacing mirror*

Which mirror did you use to replace the original non-autodimming & non-compass mirror? I'm assuming OEM? 



Fletch


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Tried on mine and it doesn’t work


No change at all?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

A walk-around


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jrydje said:


> A walk-around


Very clean looking, NICE!


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No change at all?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Nope


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if this is possible?

https://youtu.be/zeebUfa3-6I

This looks cool. 



Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Installed a silicone license plate frame. Works great no more rattle when you close the trunk lid or play bass too high

Rightcar Solutions Flawless Silicone License Plate Frame - Rust-Proof. Rattle-Proof. Weather-Proof. - Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CV5PLFM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_LyjDDbCBG6DTD


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Installed a silicone license plate frame. Works great no more rattle when you close the trunk lid or play bass too high
> 
> Rightcar Solutions Flawless Silicone License Plate Frame - Rust-Proof. Rattle-Proof. Weather-Proof. - Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CV5PLFM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_LyjDDbCBG6DTD


That's a great idea!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Very interesting, if you don't mind id be curious to hear your feedback on how much brighter it is at night.


Ok, so hard to take a video while driving, but even at dusk 50% catches the eye. Much more noticeable so I imagine at night or dark country roads it’ll be a much needed improvement. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enabled this today:

Enabled Mirror / Puddle Lights When Mirrors Are Closed

Looking forward to seeing them in action tonight or early tomorrow morning. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Jrydje said:


>


Where is this from? Also is anyone aware of a center console armrest replacement to have the one that is adjustable to come out forward and in height?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

taylorb said:


> Where is this from? Also is anyone aware of a center console armrest replacement to have the one that is adjustable to come out forward and in height?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine on eBay.

Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here it is on Amazon

Vesul Armrest Center Console Tray Organizer Secondary Storage Box Divider Compatible with VW Volkswagen Tiguan 2018 2019 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JJJHX8D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_E7BDDbPPH8NSH

Negative on an OEM adjustable armrest for the NAR model. I haven’t seen one that just drops right in. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

lgbalfa said:


> I bought mine on eBay.
> 
> Thanks





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here it is on Amazon
> 
> Vesul Armrest Center Console Tray Organizer Secondary Storage Box Divider Compatible with VW Volkswagen Tiguan 2018 2019 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JJJHX8D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_E7BDDbPPH8NSH
> 
> ...


Thanks - that is one of the things I miss the most about my Jetta and Golf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here it is on Amazon
> 
> Vesul Armrest Center Console Tray Organizer Secondary Storage Box Divider Compatible with VW Volkswagen Tiguan 2018 2019 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JJJHX8D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_E7BDDbPPH8NSH
> 
> ...


Do not fit to NAR Tiguan.


----------



## Tarponbeach (Aug 26, 2019)

*Installed Wireless Phone Charging Pad*

This works well to keep the phone charged wirelessly, when not plugged in for Apple Car Play. Amazon $23.00: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RV94G4B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Do not fit to NAR Tiguan.


That link is directly from my order history and fits in my 2019 NAR model. But what do I know?











Sent while on the run


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Meant to post this a while back when it was relevant, but here we are. As many are aware the trunk/cargo area lighting is subpar on a good day. I have seen people putting lights on the side or under the cargo cover, but it didnt seem to light it now I wanted it. I was able to mount an LED bar on the rear hatch itself and powered it with the courtesy light on the door. It really did the trick! Photos of the light are during the day but the shot of the trunk is at night. 

https://imgur.com/a/P0DbyHl


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> Meant to post this a while back when it was relevant, but here we are. As many are aware the trunk/cargo area lighting is subpar on a good day. I have seen people putting lights on the side or under the cargo cover, but it didnt seem to light it now I wanted it. I was able to mount an LED bar on the rear hatch itself and powered it with the courtesy light on the door. It really did the trick! Photos of the light are during the day but the shot of the trunk is at night.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/P0DbyHl


Love what you did there! Any link to what you bought or installation instructions please?


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Installed some motor fans club roof rack bars today. I think they are going to work well. They installed easily and feel solid. They may make noise but Tyger roof basket is going on tomorrow. I’ll troubleshoot noise from there but (I think) care more about function. 


It looks like there is going to be enough room to keep the sunroof functional. 

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0Y5dR7WaGjtPCcHFuX7bl8yeg#Auburn,_AL


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Tortuga353 said:


> Installed some motor fans club roof rack bars today. I think they are going to work well. They installed easily and feel solid. They may make noise but Tyger roof basket is going on tomorrow. I’ll troubleshoot noise from there but (I think) care more about function.
> 
> 
> It looks like there is going to be enough room to keep the sunroof functional.
> ...


I use this thule version, they are super slim and don’t make any noise.

https://www.thule.com/sv-se/se/roof-rack/roof-racks/thule-edge-wingbar-_-95xx


----------



## Habanero_Orange (Aug 7, 2019)

*Thule Crossbars*

Installed my new Thule Crossbars for a road trip from DC to Michigan. Got the 47" bars according to this forum and they work well though the front one is tight. I can open the sunroof even with the topper on (less than a cm of space), though not sure why i would but it opens fine with the bars on. Even with driving over the PA mountains, I averaged 28.4 MPG with the topper on (very happy with that). Highway noise is not as pleasant as without the topper, so I didn't get to enjoy the Tig's quiet, but it still wasn't that bad. The bars go on and off very easily and when I got back, I took them off and stored them in the topper and got the Tiguan washed. Link to imgur since pics aren't loading: https://imgur.com/a/XbSBxve?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Installed my Alla lighting Fog lights, beamtech high beams and DeautoLed headlights.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Rtdave87 said:


> Installed my Alla lighting Fog lights, beamtech high beams and DeautoLed headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the yellow fogs, I want, but don't want to pay $144 from deauto


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> I use this thule version, they are super slim and don’t make any noise.
> 
> https://www.thule.com/sv-se/se/roof-rack/roof-racks/thule-edge-wingbar-_-95xx


Yeah the cheapo's have been great so far. They are aluminum construction and no road noise. Sunroof functions with roof basket, but mainly just a safety thing in case someone opened it. Noise has been negligible with the roof basket as well. I'm happy and it didn't break the bank.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> Where did you get the yellow fogs, I want, but don't want to pay $144 from deauto


Amazon, I couldn't justified paying 144 for fog lights. Plug and play no resistors. I take a foggy dark canyon to get to work and they work great to see through the fog.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> Installed my Alla lighting Fog lights, beamtech high beams and DeautoLed headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you have to do any height adjustments on the headlights after installing those bulbs?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

DanSan said:


> did you have to do any height adjustments on the headlights after installing those bulbs?


I did but I don't think I did it right, but I haven't been flashed and when I'm behind someone it doesn't light up the inside of their car.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Rtdave87 said:


> I did but I don't think I did it right, but I haven't been flashed and when I'm behind someone it doesn't light up the inside of their car.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


im wondering how bad it is without doing any adjustments. I hate messing with things like that because you can never get them back to the original setting.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

DanSan said:


> im wondering how bad it is without doing any adjustments. I hate messing with things like that because you can never get them back to the original setting.


Making adjustments on the halogen lamps is a very simple process. 
And if you do replace the bulbs, and it requires adjusting, there is no reason to go back to the "original setting".

And please, for the sake of all of us who may be driving on the roads with you, adjust them if they need it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Very interesting, if you don't mind id be curious to hear your feedback on how much brighter it is at night.


Here is what the BSM lights look like at night after being bumped up to 50%. 











Sent while on the run


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here is what the BSM lights look like at night after being bumped up to 50%.
> 
> Sent while on the run


What are they set to stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here is what the BSM lights look like at night after being bumped up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t find the correct code for my 2018




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> What are they set to stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6%


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Can’t find the correct code for my 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blind Spot Indicator Intensity Adjustment 

Central Electrics Adaptations Turn Signal Control 

Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert Stock value is 10% with a range choice from 0-255


Sent while on the run


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Deautokey high/low LED and front indicators
OEM mud Flaps
Bunch of VCDS tweaks
Tint and Clearbra on Monday 

All for the wife of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Deautokey high/low LED and front indicators
> OEM mud Flaps
> Bunch of VCDS tweaks
> Tint and Clearbra on Monday
> ...


Happy wife empty wallet

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Don’t even have the plates yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Rtdave87 said:


> Happy wife empty wallet


The most unfortunate truth for any husband :laugh:


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone installed new license plate LED's. Not sure how to get the originals out.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Savvv said:


> The most unfortunate truth for any husband :laugh:












Today I test fit her new set of winter wheels. These are actually my GTI snows but i stumbled into another set for her so I threw one of mine on before i bought them. I’ll order some Hakkapeliitta 8s tomorrow  ⛄ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

vwjunky18t said:


> Today I test fit her new set of winter wheels. These are actually my GTI snows but i stumbled into another set for her so I threw one of mine on before i bought them. I’ll order some Hakkapeliitta 8s tomorrow  ⛄
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no experience or knowledge of the stock Giti tires that came on this thing, but I don’t trust them in MN winters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

vwjunky18t said:


> I have no experience or knowledge of the stock Giti tires that came on this thing, but I don’t trust them in MN winters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really shouldn't trust any all season tire for winter conditions. The tires you drive on in winter should have this symbol:









NOT "M + S rated". There's a big difference. Mud and snow rated all seasons are just a marketing gimmick. 

If you live where the temperatures are regularly around 40°F or less you should invest in winter tires. It could save your life. 




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> You really shouldn't trust any all season tire for winter conditions. The tires you drive on in winter should have this symbol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No argument here. I’ve been preaching that for years up here in MN. Most people don’t get it ”all season” they say.... I respond with “those are the seasons they suck in”. Typically not amused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just performed the 40K service. 

-oil and filter
-pollen filter
-spark plugs
-wiper blades
-accessory belt

Not too bad. Belt looked fine and prob could go to at least 80k. Wipers weren’t bad either honestly. But, the company Amex has a habit of being swiped sooooo yano


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Tint and clear bra yesterday went well. They did a really nice job. 50% up front and they wrapped the front of the hood, fenders, and roof as well as the a pillars, mirrors, door handle recesses and door edges. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tinted all windows. 
70% ceramic on back, 
70% on panoramic roof, 
20% on 2 front windows
30% ceramic on windshield
Ppf on full front end ( will be full body ppf)
Clearplex on exterior of windshield


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mystery156 said:


> Tinted all windows.
> 70% ceramic on back,
> 70% on panoramic roof,
> 20% on 2 front windows
> ...


I’d love to see the panoramic roof tint. I hear differing opinions on roof tint, from that you shouldn’t do it since it can cause sunroofs to crack/break to that it’s ok. What brand did you go with? I’ve always used either Huper or Llumar CTX and AirBlue80 for the windshield. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d love to see the panoramic roof tint. I hear differing opinions on roof tint, from that you shouldn’t do it since it can cause sunroofs to crack/break to that it’s ok. What brand did you go with? I’ve always used either Huper or Llumar CTX and AirBlue80 for the windshield.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I have Suntek ceramic. I’ll get picture this afternoon. We do a lot of sunroofs at my shop with ceramic tint. Never had issues. I’ve tried many different brands of tint and have always stayed with suntek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mystery156 said:


> I have Suntek ceramic. I’ll get picture this afternoon. We do a lot of sunroofs at my shop with ceramic tint. Never had issues. I’ve tried many different brands of tint and have always stayed with suntek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The tint shop I use is primarily LLumar, but I always go ceramic on my vehicles. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## mystery156 (Mar 26, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! The tint shop I use is primarily LLumar, but I always go ceramic on my vehicles.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Llumar and Suntek are made by the same manufacturer, they only have a few different things but pretty much are the same product. Ceramic is definitely the way to go even by the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mystery156 said:


> Llumar and Suntek are made by the same manufacturer, they only have a few different things but pretty much are the same product. Ceramic is definitely the way to go even by the price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, yea for the price and performance ceramic is the way to go for sure. I had Huper and still have it on our Volvo and loved the performance. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Installed my crossrails ,now i just need to order my roof rack and leveling kit









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

A stone fell off a dumptruck and hit my front.
Must now replace this


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Jrydje said:


> A stone fell off a dumptruck and hit my front.
> Must now replace this


Said and done.
Much lower and smoother design


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mystery156 said:


> I have Suntek ceramic. I’ll get picture this afternoon. We do a lot of sunroofs at my shop with ceramic tint. Never had issues. I’ve tried many different brands of tint and have always stayed with suntek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck getting a picture of the tint in your sunroof?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jrydje said:


> A stone fell off a dumptruck and hit my front.
> Must now replace this


I think you are actually lucky. If you did not have that protector on it would made nice dent into your hood. I'm sure the new protector is cheaper then hood repair


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think you are actually lucky. If you did not have that protector on it would made nice dent into your hood. I'm sure the new protector is cheaper then hood repair


Ohh absolutely, I’m very glad I had it


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Holy crap, that first pic scared me for a sec!

Looks great!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there a gap between the new headlights and the hood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is there a gap between the new headlights and the hood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like he vinyl wrapped that sliver of silver in black.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Notice someone dinged my back passenger door and took out a chunk of the clear coat. FFS people, is it really that hard? I gave ample room parking at our facility. Dings in black paint make me regret getting a black car. This is all I see in my head 










Looks like I’ll be calling the dealer’s dent specialist again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

joszer said:


> I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.


Not OEM headlight? OEM headlights come in a different chrome.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Notice someone dinged my back passenger door and took out a chunk of the clear coat. FFS people, is it really that hard? I gave ample room parking at our facility. Dings in black paint make me regret getting a black car. This is all I see in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's people who just don't give a ****. It's so infuriating. You might not care about your stuff, but I care about mine!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> It's people who just don't give a ****. It's so infuriating. You might not care about your stuff, but I care about mine!


Exactly! I stay away from cars that are visually banged up for that reason. You’d just hope people would take better care. I’ll even hold my doors from moving out when put our kids in, since I care about my ride and in turn I care about yours. So infuriating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

joszer said:


> I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.


nice! did you have to do any leveling adjustments on the headlights afterwards? also did you paint or wrap your side markers? I noticed they were a darker color


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

DanSan said:


> nice! did you have to do any leveling adjustments on the headlights afterwards? also did you paint or wrap your side markers? I noticed they were a darker color


Honestly, this is my wife's car. I haven't driven it at night. She mentioned to me that it looks great at night. She didn't mention that the beams are too low/high. After a quick check in the garage it seemed like the light cutuff was perfect without adjusting it. There are two adjustment screws on the back of the headlights for vertical and horizontal adjustment. You adjust them with a 7mm socket. 



Vasia01 said:


> Not OEM headlight? OEM headlights come in a different chrome.


It's the BEC replica. The chromein the photo looks black because of the angle of the photo. 



Savvv said:


> It looks like he vinyl wrapped that sliver of silver in black.


It is the angle of the photo taken, the headlight does have a chrome strip on the bottom that lines up with the grille. 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is there a gap between the new headlights and the hood?


No there isn't a gap, the top of the BEC headlights are a glossy black. I didn't notice it now until you mentioned it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry I take it back if it’s driving you crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

joszer said:


> Honestly, this is my wife's car. I haven't driven it at night. She mentioned to me that it looks great at night. She didn't mention that the beams are too low/high. After a quick check in the garage it seemed like the light cutuff was perfect without adjusting it. There are two adjustment screws on the back of the headlights for vertical and horizontal adjustment. You adjust them with a 7mm socket.


good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jrydje (Jul 29, 2019)

Now I’m ready for the Swedish winter


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Installed the rain sensor.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished easy open and easy close retrofit

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finished easy open and easy close retrofit
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


do tell!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> do tell!




I'm writing up DYI in evenings when I get some downtime. I'm ~50% done. It will include part #, procedure, wiring and VCDS coding.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm writing up DYI in evenings when I get some downtime. I'm ~50% done. It will include part #, procedure, wiring and VCDS coding.


Solid - appreciate the effort!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> Solid - appreciate the effort!


Fair warning, the DYI assumes you have keyless entry and automatic lift gate already. Which I believe will only apply to SEL trim in USA. 
I know SE trim has keyless entry but not sure about automatic lift gate.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know SE trim has keyless entry but not sure about automatic lift gate.


I have an SE and you are correct - no automatic lift gate. Therefore, I have one less thing that can break.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> Fair warning, the DYI assumes you have keyless entry and automatic lift gate already. Which I believe will only apply to SEL trim in USA.
> I know SE trim has keyless entry but not sure about automatic lift gate.


ahh darn - yeah i have the SE trim. has keyless but no automatic lift gate. guess i cant have any fun


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*Hood*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Very clean looking, NICE!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


What hood deflector is that?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vroomdoom said:


> What hood deflector is that?


No hood deflector here, think you may have quoted the wrong person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zw470 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bought one for the wife on Friday opcorn:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Late last night swapped out White and VW blue (space cadet) from their logo before the recent change to Lavender (my daughter loves the dash being able to display different colors) and Carolina Blue. I also enabled predictive afs, and its pretty amazing. Going into a turn the lights will turn and dip a little to illuminate the upcoming bend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zw470 said:


> Bought one for the wife on Friday opcorn:


Nice and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

New to the forum just picked up our SE last Friday. Small change but I installed floor LEDs. Lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not really to, but for my Tiguan:










EZPass Flex matte black edition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Fabbed up some junk in her trunk

IMG_0966 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_0962 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_0972 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tints are done and applied a screen protector to the infotainment center. Next up is debadging and rear wiper delete. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

crnacnac said:


> Fabbed up some junk in her trunk
> 
> IMG_0966 by Jon Polo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Tints are done and applied a screen protector to the infotainment center. Next up is debadging and rear wiper delete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@zimmie2652 did you wrap your side mirror? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Chavist said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Tints are done and applied a screen protector to the infotainment center. Next up is debadging and rear wiper delete.
> ...


Nope, mine came with black covers. Not sure if all R line blacks did or just a mistake but either way, love it. Lol.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> Nope, mine came with black covers. Not sure if all R line blacks did or just a mistake but either way, love it. Lol.


Black cover, wheels has *Tiguan R-Line BLACK STYLE*. NAR Tiguan R-Line is without rear spoiler.

Bumpers in “R”-styling and side member trim, wheel housing extensions, and air intake ribs in black
R-Line black roof spoiler
19-inch black “Sebring” alloy wheels
Black roof rails
Tinted rear side windows and rear windscreen with ability to absorb up to 90% of light
Black mirror caps
Black rear bumper strip
Black window strips
Black trim strips on the bumpers and door add-ons
Black middle strip in radiator grille
R-Line leather multifunction sports steering wheel


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Chavist said:


> @zimmie2652 did you wrap your side mirror?


Got mine from Aliexpress and love them, especially for the price.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32870160979.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.543d4c4dlTb7zT


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Undecided on debadging the sides (keep r line portion and just remove the “tail” or remove both portions?) but I went ahead and debadged the rear as I did know I wanted to do that, unfortunately ran out of time for the wiper delete today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> Black cover, wheels has *Tiguan R-Line BLACK STYLE*. NAR Tiguan R-Line is without rear spoiler.
> 
> Bumpers in “R”-styling and side member trim, wheel housing extensions, and air intake ribs in black
> R-Line black roof spoiler
> ...


The chrome strip in the grille is driving my OCD slightly crazy. It’s a black package! Why put a chrome strip in a prominent spot when all other chrome is deleted? Hence why I am strongly debating debadging the sides. Vinyl will need to hit the ol shopping cart shortly I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

DanSan said:


> found it:
> 
> https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-part...vPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz
> 
> it appears to have the 4Motion cut out on it but i cannot find an actual picture of it. Might see if if 1stvw parts can help me out and verify the 4Motion badge is there.


I don’t believe this was ever confirmed. I stopped by my local vw parts counter and had them run the part number “5NN-864-148-A-1QB” and they verified it did include the 4Motion badge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Washed with Meguiar’s Gold Class Shampoo and their Ceramic Wax on the Tiggy and the wife’s S60. I’m impressed with the Ceramic Wax, one bottle does a car. For those wondering about the iPhone Pro 11 Night Shot I added one of those in the mix. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NANTHONY (Sep 3, 2019)

*Tiguan in Jamaica*



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> welcome to your new Tig!
> 
> search in these forums will be your friend, also, i have never seen an SE with no foglights...


Hi Gentlepeople

Am the owner of a 2020 Tiguan with the 1.4 Tsi engine. Two things troubling me

1. Am considering the Deauto switch to led's to replace the stock halogens but the vehicle is a right hand drive. Would the reflector housing work with the Deauto led bulbs. We drive on the left in Jamaica. Deauto support says they have not tested their led's in the right hand drive models and can't give me an answer. 

2. There seems to be a hesitation problem from stop which is a concern for the wife who uses it as her daily driver. 

Any thoughts on these two issues and their solutions?

Regards 

Nanthony


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

No fog lights on SE. I have 2019 SE. Side note I wasc unaware the 2020 came out 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chavist said:


> No fog lights on SE. I have 2019 SE.


I have an SE with factory fog lights. 2018 SE models that left the factory before the end of August 2017 had fog lights. When the fog lights disappeared, they dropped the price of the SE model in Sept 2017 (right after I bought mine). Therefore, early 2018 Tiguan SE vehicles do have fog lights. I guess they had to drop something to drop the price.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## foweld (Mar 6, 2004)

I try the wheels i bought for the winter


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have an SE with factory fog lights. 2018 SE models that left the factory before the end of August 2017 had fog lights. When the fog lights disappeared, they dropped the price of the SE model in Sept 2017 (right after I bought mine). Therefore, early 2018 Tiguan SE vehicles do have fog lights. I guess they had to drop something to drop the price.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Man now I feel robbed.. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Completed the debadging removed the side R line emblems, currently regretting it at the moment though. Don’t think it looks bad just feel like something is missing now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

NefariousGTI said:


> I don’t believe this was ever confirmed. I stopped by my local vw parts counter and had them run the part number “5NN-864-148-A-1QB” and they verified it did include the 4Motion badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy hell! yes, thank you so much for confirming this! do you actually have the part in hand and plan on swapping it? curious to know how you remove the original piece.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

zimmie2652 said:


> Completed the debadging removed the side R line emblems, currently regretting it at the moment though. Don’t think it looks bad just feel like something is missing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrap it in gloss black and reinstall.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savvv said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Completed the debadging removed the side R line emblems, currently regretting it at the moment though. Don’t think it looks bad just feel like something is missing now.
> ...


That is the debate I am having in my head right meow lol!


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Replaced 215/65/17 Conti ProCont TX tires with new 235/65/17 Michelin Defender LTX M/S tires yesterday! Love those tires!


With the Michelin on -

























With the stockers on -


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

DanSan said:


> holy hell! yes, thank you so much for confirming this! do you actually have the part in hand and plan on swapping it? curious to know how you remove the original piece.


Yes. The pic I posted was what came in the mail from 1stvwparts. I believe that is the link you originally posted. 

Install was quite simple. I used a set of plastic trim removal tools and started at the top right corner. There are 6 clips that hold that tiny trim piece in place. Once the top right corner unclipped the rest popped out easy. 

I wedged one removal tool in the side of the trim piece. I then turned the tool counter clockwise just enough to shift the trim up. I was then able to get another tool underneath it and unclipped the top right corner. It’s not exactly hollow under there like one might think. 

Trim w/4Motion badge (5NN-864-148-A-1QB)
Trim w/out badge (5NN-864-148-B-1QB)


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

NefariousGTI said:


> Yes. The pic I posted was what came in the mail from 1stvwparts. I believe that is the link you originally posted.
> 
> Install was quite simple. I used a set of plastic trim removal tools and started at the top right corner. There are 6 clips that hold that tiny trim piece in place. Once the top right corner unclipped the rest popped out easy.
> 
> ...


solid info thank you! so no need to pull the shifter up or anything as you can just pry up that one piece and be done with it? I'm going to be ordering it now, i really like the little touch of having the 4Motion badge down there.


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

DanSan said:


> solid info thank you! so no need to pull the shifter up or anything as you can just pry up that one piece and be done with it? I'm going to be ordering it now, i really like the little touch of having the 4Motion badge down there.


Exactly. Just pry up old trim and clip new trim in place. Five minute job at most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Did the truck light mod. Mounted it just under the trunk privacy screen. Love the difference it made. Just need to clean up the wiring.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

dresdent said:


> Did the truck light mod. Mounted it just under the trunk privacy screen. Love the difference it made. Just need to clean up the wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like on the privacy screen? Can you take a closer photo on how you mount it? Thanks!

I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Starstarbucks said:


> Like on the privacy screen? Can you take a closer photo on how you mount it? Thanks!
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll take another photo during the day so you can see it. It's 3m adhesive on the back so it just sticks to it. One issue is that the wiring wasn't long enough to get there so I had to splice in some extra. It matters which way you have the "light bulb" in the socket to so if it's not working just flip it to test (happened to me). 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

All of you guys who are running different tyre setups other than OEM's, did you do speedometer calibration or you guys not bothered with it. My stock wheel siize is 255/40/20 and I am thinking to run 265/50/20.


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

dresdent said:


> Yeah I'll take another photo during the day so you can see it. It's 3m adhesive on the back so it just sticks to it. One issue is that the wiring wasn't long enough to get there so I had to splice in some extra. It matters which way you have the "light bulb" in the socket to so if it's not working just flip it to test (happened to me).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Here's a brighter picture.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Devilz said:


> All of you guys who are running different tyre setups other than OEM's, did you do speedometer calibration or you guys not bothered with it. My stock wheel siize is 255/40/20 and I am thinking to run 265/50/20.


Google Tire Size Comparo and there’s a 1010tires website that can show you the calculation difference. As long as you pick a tire size that’s within a percent or two it’s not a big deal. I think on my winter tires, if my speedo says I’m doing 80 I’m really doing 78.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Got the wife’s snow tires mounted. Hakka R3s FTW 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Haven't put a pair of snow tires on since the mid 80s. Guess if you live where they are required you're screwed.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Diego012 said:


> Haven't put a pair of snow tires on since the mid 80s. Guess if you live where they are required you're screwed.


Screwed? Only if you don’t put them on :laugh:


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I did my 1 year / 10K mile service.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nothing major... added my Klii Motorwerkes color matched inset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Diego012 said:


> Haven't put a pair of snow tires on since the mid 80s. Guess if you live where they are required you're screwed.


All season just means they suck in all seasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

My 11 year old son and I put the splash guards on today, front and back. It was nice father son bonding time and they look great on the Tig.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

haunted reality said:


> My 11 year old son and I put the splash guards on today, front and back. It was nice father son bonding time and they look great on the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice! May I ask: OEM? Any drilling needed? How long did it talk you guys? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

haunted reality said:


> My 11 year old son and I put the splash guards on today, front and back. It was nice father son bonding time and they look great on the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


How About a few pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> How About a few pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will snap pics when I can get the car clean, it's filthy right now. It is a stock SE 4mo Orange Tig. Took us about an hour to do it, but we were in no hurry. They were OEM splash guards and we did not drill. We just used the screws already there and they seem tight enough to me. Time will tell I guess if we should have drilled.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> How About a few pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are mine. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

haunted reality said:


> I will snap pics when I can get the car clean, it's filthy right now. It is a stock SE 4mo Orange Tig. Took us about an hour to do it, but we were in no hurry. They were OEM splash guards and we did not drill. We just used the screws already there and they seem tight enough to me. Time will tell I guess if we should have drilled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I drilled one small hole in each fender liner. No metal or anything. Plenty of clearance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

vwjunky18t said:


> I drilled one small hole in each fender liner. No metal or anything. Plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Here are a couple of pics, don't mind the dirty Tig, I live on a dirt driveway so she gets dirty easily.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Installed the sensor that includes rain capabilites in order to enable the automatic wiper function.

For those interested in the future, I used this thread as a guide for install and part #. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Got the BEC Headlights installed.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Awesome on the BEC lights, they look good.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dresdent said:


> Got the BEC Headlights installed.


looking good! hows the cut off on them? did you have to mess around with any height adjustments at all?

also has anyone done foot-well lighting on an SE trim? something i miss from my Golf


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

The HID bulbs are pre-installed so nothing required there. I had a shop install it because I didn't have time but they just leveled it out. Looks great! Way better lighting than the halogens and gives the car a good premium look. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dresdent said:


> The HID bulbs are pre-installed so nothing required there. I had a shop install it because I didn't have time but they just leveled it out. Looks great! Way better lighting than the halogens and gives the car a good premium look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


good to know, if you dont mind me asking what did the shop charge you?


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

DanSan said:


> good to know, if you dont mind me asking what did the shop charge you?


It was about $350.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

vwjunky18t said:


> I drilled one small hole in each fender liner. No metal or anything. Plenty of clearance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





haunted reality said:


> I will snap pics when I can get the car clean, it's filthy right now. It is a stock SE 4mo Orange Tig. Took us about an hour to do it, but we were in no hurry. They were OEM splash guards and we did not drill. We just used the screws already there and they seem tight enough to me. Time will tell I guess if we should have drilled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


where did you guys get your flaps from? trying to find the best deal on these OEM ones.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After seeing a few videos of dynamic turn signals in side view mirrors/side wings and how much brighter they are than stock, anyone perform this mod and what brand is the best to go with, that requires no coding/error free?


https://youtu.be/jH5o1uhTryo

I tried the search function and nothing came up for MK2 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

DanSan said:


> where did you guys get your flaps from? trying to find the best deal on these OEM ones.


I got mine from Hawk VW in Joliet, IL. They were offering discounts on OEM parts. I ordered them on-line and they were shipped to me.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

dresdent said:


> It was about $350.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


What kind of a shop was it? I'm curious to do this maybe next year, I don't see me disassembling the bumper and all that and not screwing it up. I would rather have a professional do it.


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

haunted reality said:


> What kind of a shop was it? I'm curious to do this maybe next year, I don't see me disassembling the bumper and all that and not screwing it up. I would rather have a professional do it.


Mainly Euro tuning shop. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

dresdent said:


> Mainly Euro tuning shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was figuring I need to find a Euro tuning shop at some point to do it. Any good suggestions in Michigan anyone?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Purchased these today with expected arrival of 11/18

US $45.90 15％ Off | For VW For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 II R 5N 2017 2018 2019 LED Dynamic Turn Signal Blinker Sequential Side Mirror Indicator Light
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DHKTTpHQ

Looking forward to getting these in, next up cargo holder, dynamic wheel center caps, led light strip in the trunk from deAutoLED, LED pano lights turned on, and mount a WiFi hotspot in a discreet location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Purchased these today with expected arrival of 11/18
> 
> US $45.90 15％ Off | For VW For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 II R 5N 2017 2018 2019 LED Dynamic Turn Signal Blinker Sequential Side Mirror Indicator Light
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DHKTTpHQ
> ...


Awesome, let's see some pictures when you get them installed.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dresdent said:


> Awesome, let's see some pictures when you get them installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Will do, I’ll post a video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Ordered both lamin-x and dawn enterprises rear bumper guard. Decided to go with lamin-x.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Swapped to my snow tires today and installed the deautoled trunk LED strip. I attached the strip to the bottom of the privacy cover as I’ve seen someone else here do. Unfortunately the wire can’t really be hidden that way, but I think the light looks best from there. Way better than the little stock light of course! 

Nice upgrade for $40.. I can finally find things in the trunk at night


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TofuBoyz said:


> Swapped to my snow tires today and installed the deautoled trunk LED strip. I attached the strip to the bottom of the privacy cover as I’ve seen someone else here do. Unfortunately the wire can’t really be hidden that way, but I think the light looks best from there. Way better than the little stock light of course!
> 
> Nice upgrade for $40.. I can finally find things in the trunk at night


You have a pic of the LED strip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Purchased these today with expected arrival of 11/18
> 
> US $45.90 15％ Off | For VW For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 II R 5N 2017 2018 2019 LED Dynamic Turn Signal Blinker Sequential Side Mirror Indicator Light
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DHKTTpHQ
> ...


Hmm that link you provided seems to be a different one from the ones I've seen people buying (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33012926242.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10352e0egBa2z1) wonder what the difference is. They appear to be made by the same people and use the same exact video in their listing lol. Let us know how they work out for ya!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Hmm that link you provided seems to be a different one from the ones I've seen people buying (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33012926242.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10352e0egBa2z1) wonder what the difference is. They appear to be made by the same people and use the same exact video in their listing lol. Let us know how they work out for ya!


Will do, saw Jogon is the big player right now and got mine from Jogon Motorsports. Who knows they’re probably all out of the same factory. Before Jogon it was someone else and their name started with a B, but can’t remember the exact name and not seeing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Will do, saw Jogon is the big player right now and got mine from Jogon Motorsports. Who knows they’re probably all out of the same factory. Before Jogon it was someone else and their name started with a B, but can’t remember the exact name and not seeing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah both listing are from Jogon so who knows when it comes to AliExpress. Those lights along with the BEC headlights are next on my list


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Yeah both listing are from Jogon so who knows when it comes to AliExpress. Those lights along with the BEC headlights are next on my list


Ha! Isn’t that the truth, got notified they shipped today. 

At lunch time today, coding 30 colors since my little girl keeps asking for a different color, turn predictive_AFS back on. Just wish I could find in coding how to lower the speed threshold for highway lights from 140 km/h to 112km/h. Hoping someone knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

30 colors! Starting off with VW Traffic Purple from the Spektrum series. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You have a pic of the LED strip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s one I took tonight. It’s hard to accurately show how bright lights are depending on camera settings.. this was just default iPhone settings, but I think it shows pretty true to what it looks like in person. Either way you can see you get pretty evenly distributed light through the trunk with the led strip in this location.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Also wanted to add a picture of what the wire looks like in this set up. I haven’t tried hiding it yet, and I’m not sure how I could do it best. I may just leave it loose like this since it allows for easily unclipping the wire when I need to take the privacy shade out.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TofuBoyz said:


> Also wanted to add a picture of what the wire looks like in this set up. I haven’t tried hiding it yet, and I’m not sure how I could do it best. I may just leave it loose like this since it allows for easily unclipping the wire when I need to take the privacy shade out.


Thank you! Did you try the inner lip near the area where the latch is located? Supposedly deAutoLED says it will clear the trunk cover even when lifted up to get to parts underneath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, I placed it there first without taping it down. It would be much easier to hide the wire there and not have to ever disconnect it. It seemed like you could certainly pull up the floor with it there as well. 

I just didn’t really like the light down there. It’s only really good for lighting up the trunk when it’s empty. If you have a bunch of stuff in there it would be blocked. Also when you lean in to the trunk the lights are shining in your eyes. Putting it under the privacy shade keeps the light indirect/shaded from your eyes and lights up the front and back of the trunk even when there’s stuff in there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TofuBoyz said:


> Yes, I placed it there first without taping it down. It would be much easier to hide the wire there and not have to ever disconnect it. It seemed like you could certainly pull up the floor with it there as well.
> 
> I just didn’t really like the light down there. It’s only really good for lighting up the trunk when it’s empty. If you have a bunch of stuff in there it would be blocked. Also when you lean in to the trunk the lights are shining in your eyes. Putting it under the privacy shade keeps the light indirect/shaded from your eyes and lights up the front and back of the trunk even when there’s stuff in there.


Thanks again, and good to know. I did upgrade the standard bulb to an deAutoLED bulb, it’s much better than OEM but when packed full (wife & 2 little ones) not much light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks again, and good to know. I did upgrade the standard bulb to an deAutoLED bulb, it’s much better than OEM but when packed full (wife & 2 little ones) not much light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think that bulb replacement is the way to go to balance better lighting with keeping things looking clean. For someone who doesn’t mind the wire, and having to unclip it to remove the privacy shade, this definitely lights everything up beautifully. Of course you could also just keep a little flashlight in one of the side cubbies but where’s the fun in that


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TofuBoyz said:


> Yeah I think that bulb replacement is the way to go to balance better lighting with keeping things looking clean. For someone who doesn’t mind the wire, and having to unclip it to remove the privacy shade, this definitely lights everything up beautifully. Of course you could also just keep a little flashlight in one of the side cubbies but where’s the fun in that


Yea, the European model has a light on the right side to balance it out and it was removable as a handheld light. Sat in there charging for handheld use. Looked into trying to retrofit, but no wires present in the NAR model to charge in the cubby. You can see the blank present for where it would go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded my rear wiper to wipe 15 seconds instead of 7 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

DanSan said:


> where did you guys get your flaps from? trying to find the best deal on these OEM ones.


Dealership. They had a 20% oem accessories sale going on. ECS also has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

*Splash guards from Amazon*

I ordered splash guards from amazon seller and they fit great and were $31.71 for all 4. I chose free shipping and they tool about 2 weeks.

Used original hardware and only had to drill 1 small home in plastic to fully attach the front guards.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073NDJC25/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Enjoy


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Installed BEC Headlights.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice, looks good! You mind taking a picture of your beam pattern at night for me? Want to compare it to mine. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Will do! I’m hoping it’s set. Seems like a pain to adjust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

dresdent said:


> Nice, looks good! You mind taking a picture of your beam pattern at night for me? Want to compare it to mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Drumm said:


> Installed BEC Headlights.



Did you install this yourself or have someone else do it? I would love to get these but I’m worried installation and labor will be way to pricey. And I’d hate to have to pay for them to be taken out again if something were to happen with them.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I saw a tiggy walk through from the Netherlands on YouTube I think and the rear light in the cargo area is a removable torch light has anyone figured out how to do that nifty conversion


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

foofighter28 said:


> I saw a tiggy walk through from the Netherlands on YouTube I think and the rear light in the cargo area is a removable torch light has anyone figured out how to do that nifty conversion


Looked into it about a year ago, wiring isn’t there to be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looked into it about a year ago, wiring isn’t there to be done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww man, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome, found it and was thinking of doing the same to have a light on the right side since we only have the terrible OEM light on the left. I did upgrade that to a deAutoLED light, but when fully packed it barely matters. Going to install deAutoLED’s LED strip light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

m_catovic said:


> Did you install this yourself or have someone else do it? I would love to get these but I’m worried installation and labor will be way to pricey. And I’d hate to have to pay for them to be taken out again if something were to happen with them.



I did it myself and took me about 2 hours. I went through the same dilemma but I just did it anyway. I’m sure it’ll be faster second time around if I ever have to put the stock housing back in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So dynamic lights turn signals arrived at my house this morning. Ordered on 11/2 and impressed with how quick they came from China. 

Here’s the link:

US $45.36 16％ Off | For VW For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 II R 5N 2017 2018 2019 LED Dynamic Turn Signal Blinker Sequential Side Mirror Indicator Light
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5nZ1VEYC

Now for installation, for those that have done this mod, would this be similar if not the same for installing so you don’t have to pop the mirror off?

https://youtu.be/-IcJqSPQ9nw

Doubt I’ll get to them tonight, but hopefully by the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I've had my 2019 SE for a little while but wanted to post a couple images of what I put on it. I have a set of 19" Trenton wheels, Thule roof bars for bikes or cargo box, Draw-Tite hitch, Rockymounts bike rack, 4motion side badges, metal pedal covers, and factory remote start added.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here they are, packaged nicely compared to all the pics of others that have received their order, came quickly, and even shipped with a torque wrench and trim tool. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here they are, packaged nicely compared to all the pics of others that have received their order, came quickly, and even shipped with a torque wrench and trim tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interested in following. How close are the Tig mirrors to the GTI ones in the video for installation?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Interested in following. How close are the Tig mirrors to the GTI ones in the video for installation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Once I get to them I will document, I imagine they’ll be similar. With the weather, losing light and no garage imagine it’ll be this weekend when I get to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Once I get to them I will document, I imagine they’ll be similar. With the weather, losing light and no garage imagine it’ll be this weekend when I get to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking forward to hearing your feedback!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got bored and decided to dress up the engine bay a little bit. Loving the pop of color on the fuse box lid. Probably should’ve started with the engine cover but figured if I screwed up or wasn’t happy with the outcome, fuse box cover was much cheaper to replace.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Got bored and decided to dress up the engine bay a little bit. Loving the pop of color on the fuse box lid. Probably should’ve started with the engine cover but figured if I screwed up or wasn’t happy with the outcome, fuse box cover was much cheaper to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I like it, where did you get that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Got bored and decided to dress up the engine bay a little bit. Loving the pop of color on the fuse box lid. Probably should’ve started with the engine cover but figured if I screwed up or wasn’t happy with the outcome, fuse box cover was much cheaper to replace.
> ...


Scuffed it up a little bit and sanded down the logos on it with 250grit, hit it with a rustoleum primer made for plastics then spray bombed it red with Krylon fusion gloss chili pepper, wet sanded and polished lightly and then hit it with VHT high temp clearcoat.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Decided to tone down the orange today. Day vs night. Vivid gunsmoke tint used. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Decided to tone down the orange today. Day vs night. Vivid gunsmoke tint used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed the Jogon smoked dynamic side wing blinkers today that I purchased off of AliExpress. Easy to install. The ones I purchased had a trim tool and a Allen wrench with the proper torque sizing. 

Pop off the mirror, disconnected just the wires to heat the mirror, then unscrew two bottom screws, with the trim tool pop the clips for front housing portion (lighter in color) to pull forward just slightly, then with the trim tool release the outside clip for the cover and then the inside clip in order to pull the cover up and off. From there just disconnect the power to the OEM blinker, then with the provided wrench unscrew until you can pull up and out keeping screws in place. Don’t try to get them out with your hands, odds are they’ll fall down into the housing. Drop in the new ones, screw in place, connect up to power and test. I can confirm the right one has a tighter fit for power. If not fully secure it will cut out when you reverse the process to put back together. 

https://youtu.be/JApbTOZaZaU










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed the Jogon smoked dynamic side wing blinkers today that I purchased off of AliExpress. Easy to install. The ones I purchased had a trim tool and a Allen wrench with the proper torque sizing.
> 
> Pop off the mirror, disconnected just the wires to heat the mirror, then unscrew two bottom screws, with the trim tool pop the clips for front housing portion (lighter in color) to pull forward just slightly, then with the trim tool release the outside clip for the cover and then the inside clip in order to pull the cover up and off. From there just disconnect the power to the OEM blinker, then with the provided wrench unscrew until you can pull up and out keeping screws in place. Don’t try to get them out with your hands, odds are they’ll fall down into the housing. Drop in the new ones, screw in place, connect up to power and test. I can confirm the right one has a tighter fit for power. If not fully secure it will cut out when you reverse the process to put back together.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that's too much sequential blinking (if it looks weird) if you have the headlights that do that to. Hmmmmm anyone do that yet?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dresdent said:


> I wonder if that's too much sequential blinking (if it looks weird) if you have the headlights that do that to. Hmmmmm anyone do that yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


There are some third party headlights you can buy I think from BEC that can do that, but not worth the price to me and I believe you lose AFS capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There are some third party headlights you can buy I think from BEC that can do that, but not worth the price to me and I believe you lose AFS capabilities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I got the headlights. Had the halogens. I didn't word my statement very well. I wanted these for the mirrors but not sure if that would look weird with the headlights also doing the sequential blinking at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dresdent said:


> Yeah I got the headlights. Had the halogens. I didn't word my statement very well. I wanted these for the mirrors but not sure if that would look weird with the headlights also doing the sequential blinking at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Here’s what it looks like, just a different vehicle. 


https://youtu.be/jH5o1uhTryo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallyWong (Nov 19, 2019)

I recently purchased a 2019 tiguan SE whilst in the USA for a few years. Coming from Australia my 2016 tiguan had front and rear reverse sensors but this model doesn't. 

Anyone know of any decent after market kits or factory kits that can be installed?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not really today, but in ~4 weeks new vanity plates. Registration is coming up so ordered new plates for Donate Life Virginia since I’m a living donor recipient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uebele23 (Nov 10, 2019)

DanSan said:


> Hmm that link you provided seems to be a different one from the ones I've seen people buying (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33012926242.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10352e0egBa2z1) wonder what the difference is. They appear to be made by the same people and use the same exact video in their listing lol. Let us know how they work out for ya!


Looks like the original is EU and the new link is for US? Might be the same exact product but that’s all I can decipher from the title in terms of difference (besides the price difference)! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitsu0927 (Nov 25, 2019)

Purchased one...sorta. We are trading in a 2007 Ford Mustang and a 2017 GMC Canyon Denali Duramax for a 2019 VW Atlas SEL and a 2020 VW Tiguan SEL. The Atlas is being dealer traded so waiting for it to arrive. The Tiguan is on the lot already but figured we would pick up both at the same time since we have to drive an hour away to the dealership. Dealership said it should be in by Wednesday...fingers crossed!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nitsu0927 said:


> Purchased one...sorta. We are trading in a 2007 Ford Mustang and a 2017 GMC Canyon Denali Duramax for a 2019 VW Atlas SEL and a 2020 VW Tiguan SEL. The Atlas is being dealer traded so waiting for it to arrive. The Tiguan is on the lot already but figured we would pick up both at the same time since we have to drive an hour away to the dealership. Dealership said it should be in by Wednesday...fingers crossed!


Congrats! Looked and loved both when I looked last year. When with the Tiguan, but love the Atlas and looking forward to the Atlas Cross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I finally took the dealership license plate frame off. While I was at it, I decided to put screws in the bottom two holes of the holder. 

I went out and got some standard license plate screws, screwed them in, then realized the plate seemed tilted out further than normal. Uh oh. As it turns out the holder is meant for much shorter screws. I had gone through the plastic bit and was twisting the screw against the paint 

I’m going to saw the screws off to length and put them back in. Thankfully the damage is under the license plate, so not too worried about it visually. Coincidentally I just bought the Dr. Colorchip kit last week for my first major paint chip, so I can use that to cover it. 

Hopefully my poor paint can take a break from all this carnage for awhile now


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Got a Neuspeed sway bar installed, and 20k service... Had my mechanic harass APR for a beta tune without luck... Confirmed the IC, turbo inlet, and turbo delete fit, but they didn't have time to install... Had GlassParency windshield treatment installed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

taylorb said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What hit you? Hope you're feeling okay.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

My guess is it was parked. Dont see any airbags deployed. Pour one out for the tig. 
If it was occupied, yeah hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Got a Neuspeed sway bar installed, and 20k service... Had my mechanic harass APR for a beta tune without luck... Confirmed the IC, turbo inlet, and turbo delete fit, but they didn't have time to install... Had GlassParency windshield treatment installed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Did you feel any difference with the sway bar?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Rtdave87 said:


> Did you feel any difference with the sway bar?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah. I also had my blizzaks mounted, so the car was full of tires on the way home... Didn't get to get too wild, but it definitely felt flatter in the turns.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Got a Neuspeed sway bar installed, and 20k service... Had my mechanic harass APR for a beta tune without luck... Confirmed the IC, turbo inlet, and turbo delete fit, but they didn't have time to install... Had GlassParency windshield treatment installed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Nice, I've ordered a turbo inlet as well since I'm looking at going with the Neuspeed Power Module (bought it used and just arrived today), but going to wait until I get at least 1000km on it...lol. Good to hear on the turbo muffler as well though I might hold out on that one since its just sound and not really any HP gain. I did the full intake, TMD, and TIP in the Golf R, but not going to go as deep on the Tig. When you get a chance to drive more on the RSB, let us know what you think. Curious to see if I can get a bit more traction in the corners in the summer and a bit more back end kickout in the snow.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Nice, I've ordered a turbo inlet as well since I'm looking at going with the Neuspeed Power Module (bought it used and just arrived today), but going to wait until I get at least 1000km on it...lol. Good to hear on the turbo muffler as well though I might hold out on that one since its just sound and not really any HP gain. I did the full intake, TMD, and TIP in the Golf R, but not going to go as deep on the Tig. When you get a chance to drive more on the RSB, let us know what you think. Curious to see if I can get a bit more traction in the corners in the summer and a bit more back end kickout in the snow.


I've always felt the actual traction is minimal compared to the comfort... I got it so my daughter wouldn't get so carsick... Or at least that's what I tell the wife 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It definitely is a lot flatter through turns. Traction is much higher, but that can be attributed to the blizzaks. If you want to reduce body roll it's worth it, I paid $429 installed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

zackdawley said:


> What hit you? Hope you're feeling okay.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I was not in the vehicle. I woke up to go to a meeting and that’s what I walked out to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

taylorb said:


> I was not in the vehicle. I woke up to go to a meeting and that’s what I walked out to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you weren’t in there, but yikes that sucks.. that doesn’t even seem like it could be a hit and run. Whoever hit it must have gotten pretty messed up.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Not today but last night added Laminx gun smoke film to the front side markers on the wife's Tig.

While I like the darker look, I feel like I should have gone with the smoked or even charcoal colors to hide the orange.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> Got a Neuspeed sway bar installed, and 20k service... Had my mechanic harass APR for a beta tune without luck... Confirmed the IC, turbo inlet, and turbo delete fit, but they didn't have time to install... Had GlassParency windshield treatment installed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Anyone find an intake hose that fits this engine? My '18 R engine intake doesn't have the O2 sensor so the tube is longer and wouldn't be the same as the Tig with the O2 sensor. I did get the TIP from CTS Turbo since they had a cheap black friday sale and they're canadian so was a really good deal. Will install after break-in and when I get my Neuspeed PM.


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

For those who tinted their front side markers, is there a DIY? I've been inside the front bumper when I added the LED fogs - is it the same entry point?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

NJTiggy12 said:


> For those who tinted their front side markers, is there a DIY? I've been inside the front bumper when I added the LED fogs - is it the same entry point?


I used Lamin-x's precut film and applied it to side marker light on the car. Just aligned the film using their wet application method, squeegeed the water out and trimmed the two tabs. Oh and a little blow dryer heat to help with the rounded corners stay down.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I used Lamin-x's precut film and applied it to side marker light on the car. Just aligned the film using their wet application method, squeegeed the water out and trimmed the two tabs. Oh and a little blow dryer heat to help with the rounded corners stay down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh, interesting! Does any yellow show? I'm way too OCD to even have 0.01% peak out from under the film :laugh:


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Oh, interesting! Does any yellow show? I'm way too OCD to even have 0.01% peak out from under the film


Same here and unfortunately yes BUT very very little (that 0.01% your talking about). You have to bend down to it's level and really look for it on one of corners of the light on the passenger side while the drivers side is perfect...for the most part it involved a little tucking of the film on the driver side.

Ive got a few different types of squeegees from previous headlight and paint protection film kits I've purchased and applied. The one I chose for this application was exactly like the yellows I have pictured below...allows you to get in and tuck the film between the bumper opening and the light.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm just going to take out the reflector somehow


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

NJTiggy12 said:


> I'm just going to take out the reflector somehow


traditionally you just push on one of the sides of the reflector and it should pop out, not sure if thats the same for the tiguan.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

NJTiggy12 said:


> I'm just going to take out the reflector somehow


Just get behind the wheel well through the access panel (4 screws) and push it out from behind. Easy peezy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally received my dash top storage cubby. Couldn’t be happier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Finally received my dash top storage cubby. Couldn’t be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine, and my EZPass Flex fits in there and is still picked up by the toll booths. Even gave it a coat of matte black plastidip. 










Hate the ugly off white and plus can’t stick it on my windshield due to tint. Don’t want to damage it. 

When you move the switch still the original white so you can see HOV. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Installed my Rokblokz mud flaps. Bonus being that they were developed on an R Line so the rears work swimmingly.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love mine, and my EZPass Flex fits in there and is still picked up by the toll booths. Even gave it a coat of matte black plastidip.
> 
> Hate the ugly off white and plus can’t stick it on my windshield due to tint. Don’t want to damage it.
> 
> ...


your EZpass works while sitting in the cubby? I leave mine hidden in there as well since i've yet to mount it but i'd rather leave in hidden in there if she still works. I need to drive through a toll and test her out.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> your EZpass works while sitting in the cubby? I leave mine hidden in there as well since i've yet to mount it but i'd rather leave in hidden in there if she still works. I need to drive through a toll and test her out.


Yea, no issues. I was going to do something similar in the Tiguan as I did with my wife’s Volvo. Her and I both have AirBlue80 on the front windshield and don’t want to damage it with the EZPass stuck onto the windshield. Especially if we trade-in hers in the near future. Plus I hate the off white color of them, ha!

Since it works in the cubby, I may mount it to the cover upside down attached to the underside of the lid, so you can pop the lid and switch to HOV when needed. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed custom license plates and added a additional 1/4 turn to my headlights to bring them up. I had them at 1.5 turn, no one flashed and again no one flashed me tonight thinking I had high beams on. I know some have gone as much as 2 turns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed custom license plates and added a additional 1/4 turn to my headlights to bring them up. I had them at 1.5 turn, no one flashed and again no one flashed me tonight thinking I had high beams on. I know some have gone as much as 2 turns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to have a picture of the adjustment point.
And is it a clockwise turn or counter? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, but it’s white, located behind the main light. Size 6 Allen wrench. Anti clockwise is up, clockwise is down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, but it’s white, located behind the main light. Size 6 Allen wrench. Anti clockwise is up, clockwise is down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome right down to the wrench size. Thanks for taking the guess work out of it!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome. You can’t miss it when you look for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Shout out to carstickers.com for the wonderful work on bringing my cruddy graphics skills to life. Now to figure out how I want the dadswagen one put on. Vertically, diagonally or horizontally across the rear?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Digging that dope sticker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Digging that dope sticker!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I saw similar ones all over but none really with the VW logo incorporated, so I went and tweaked it a bit. 

I can shoot you the file if you'd like. I don't mind one bit. 

I was actually contemplating making a gloss black one on a matte black background to cover the awful seatbelt warning labels on the visors too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Very cool, thank you! 

I like that idea for the visors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

As soon as it warms up, this is goin on the back.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Grabbed the dynamic center caps since they’re 20% off. I’ll put them on this week at some point when ready for pick up from dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Mini LED light bars. Need to put about 4 more layers of yellow lamin-x on them to get the right tint.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone swap out 2nd row headrests in the NAR model with European headrests? Trying to find some in Titan Black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I figured with all the money I spent on the Tiguan, getting a decent dashcam was worth it. I got a Rexing 170 degree dashcam off of Amazon during Cyber Monday for $60 instead of $100 and it came with their fuse kit. Replaced the 15 amp mini fuse behind the driver storage panel and ran it up the trim/A pillar and through the headliner to make everything sleek.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone swap out 2nd row headrests in the NAR model with European headrests? Trying to find some in Titan Black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried e-Acca?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, no issues. I was going to do something similar in the Tiguan as I did with my wife’s Volvo. Her and I both have AirBlue80 on the front windshield and don’t want to damage it with the EZPass stuck onto the windshield. Especially if we trade-in hers in the near future. Plus I hate the off white color of them, ha!
> 
> Since it works in the cubby, I may mount it to the cover upside down attached to the underside of the lid, so you can pop the lid and switch to HOV when needed.


Went out this weekend, got on the turnpike for an exit and it worked perfectly inside the cubby. I was thinking about doing the same, mounting it to the underside for a better chance of reading and quick access.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Have you tried e-Acca?


Tried but no luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried but no luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guinea pig? https://www.e-acca.com/d_catalog3/27/?id=994488


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice find, is this site/vendor based in Russia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice find, is this site/vendor based in Russia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Latvia, technically. They popped up in their “Top Seller” advertisements. Unfortunately I can’t login at work though. I think it’s $168/headrest though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

$168 is tempting for two. May wait since I may end up buying VCP here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mounted my EZPass on the underside of cubby lid. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mounted my EZPass on the underside of cubby lid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice! does yours come with double sided tape like mine does?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I took the ones included off so I could paint it black with plastidip and bought 3M automotive fastener hook n loop to mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Done

https://youtu.be/dt5xu_MmMuw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I bought those same center caps for my wife as a stocking stuffer...I'm itching to put them on but it wouldn't make a difference as the wheels are in the basement for the winter.

https://youtu.be/qQiX77O6OkE

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Some may say they’re expensive (even on sale), but I feel it’s a nice extra touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

To a degree yeah but I looked at like this...I paid $110 and change with a discount for the VW Dynamic caps. A few years ago I lost a center cap on my BBS CH's so I contacted BBS for a replacement and figured I'd buy a full set plus one and that ran me $96 shipped....these Dynamic caps "do more" so that's how I justified the cost haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 07kKyle (Aug 23, 2018)

*Any Modded Tiguans?*

Hey everyone, this is my first time on this forum. I currently own a B7 A4, and previously owned a MK5 Rabbit. Anyways, my mom has a mqb Tiguan, and I absolutely love the thing. My plan is to buy it once the lease is up. 

So my question being, whos modded theirs? Looking for reasonably significant mods. Stuff like suspension mods, turbo swap, tune, etc etc. Not trying to exclude anybody, just looking for pretty substantial mods, not tail light tint haha. 

I look forward to seeing everyone's tiguans! Here is my mom's Highline 









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

07kKyle said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first time on this forum. I currently own a B7 A4, and previously owned a MK5 Rabbit. Anyways, my mom has a mqb Tiguan, and I absolutely love the thing. My plan is to buy it once the lease is up.
> 
> So my question being, whos modded theirs? Looking for reasonably significant mods. Stuff like suspension mods, turbo swap, tune, etc etc. Not trying to exclude anybody, just looking for pretty substantial mods, not tail light tint haha.
> 
> ...


So far, due to the complete lack of tuning, a upgraded rear sway bar is the most significant change I've done... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

APR is starting to make bolt-ons like intercoolers and intakes but like Kyle said, since there haven't been any tunes developed for the NA Tiguan, there isn't a whole lot to be done yet. Hell, we haven't even gotten an idea of what kind of power we can expect out of a tune.


----------



## 07kKyle (Aug 23, 2018)

zackdawley said:


> So far, due to the complete lack of tuning, a upgraded rear sway bar is the most significant change I've done...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah I've noticed the after market is lacking pretty heavily for these cars. Did you notice much change with the rsb?


Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## 07kKyle (Aug 23, 2018)

AkiraSieghart said:


> APR is starting to make bolt-ons like intercoolers and intakes but like Kyle said, since there haven't been any tunes developed for the NA Tiguan, there isn't a whole lot to be done yet. Hell, we haven't even gotten an idea of what kind of power we can expect out of a tune.


Yeah I was pretty disappointed when my mom first got hers. The first thing I did was look for tunes and was pretty disappointed there were none. Im sure eventually someone will end up turning a Tiguan into a "Tiguan R". I hope to be that person!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Rear sway bar really helps keep it flat in curves, my daughter has a lot less nausea in the back seat...

To be clear all the parts from APR and the like are MQB platform stuff that happens to fit, nothing has been developed specific for this vehicle.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Rear sway bar really helps keep it flat in curves, my daughter has a lot less nausea in the back seat...
> 
> To be clear all the parts from APR and the like are MQB platform stuff that happens to fit, nothing has been developed specific for this vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


By chance you have a link to the exact model you purchased?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance you have a link to the exact model you purchased?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be this one. Bought it through my mechanic.

https://neuspeed.com/products/neuspeed-anti-roll-bar-rear-25mm-2502255

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Should be this one. Bought it through my mechanic.
> 
> https://neuspeed.com/products/neuspeed-anti-roll-bar-rear-25mm-2502255
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Think this will be coming down the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done a CTS Turbo Inlet Pipe, Neuspeed Power Module just today...yet to have a chance to drive it but will get out there later today. A lot of the MQB GTI/R stuff fits just need to research. I believe the Turbo Muffler Delete will fit as well. Just talked to CTS and they do have an open airbox intake in development so that won't be long...I would rather have a cold air intake sealed box to reduce the turbo sounds in this family car, but something a little more like the R600 which actually is very likely to fit. In fact, when I put my r600 intake in my 2018 R I just had a simple drop in filter that I swapped over to the Tiguan...same size. Guessing that would fit but haven't looked close enough. The Tiguan has a Mass Airflow Sensor on the intake unlike the R and GTI so there's no simple swap on the pipe back half of the intake...But CTS is working on something. All the tuners have cracked the coding as well so its a matter of time for our NA Tiguans.


----------



## 19Tiggy4Mo (Dec 11, 2019)

APR is now starting to make some progress on tuning for it. Should be extremely similar to MK7 GTI and R (https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html) but the Tiguan uses a different ECU, I'm guessing because of the ZF 8-speed vs. DSG or 6-Speed manual. I'm hoping that early 2020 we will see some software become available for the MQB Tiguan *fingers crossed*


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*AUDIO*

1.move the sub to my current Tig(sel-p rline)
i made it easy removable so i can use third row if needed. 
https://ibb.co/zXQJd09
https://ibb.co/RBgM2fG
https://ibb.co/TcQfr22
2. 4 door sound deadening with dyno matt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

19Tiggy4Mo said:


> APR is now starting to make some progress on tuning for it. Should be extremely similar to MK7 GTI and R (https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html) but the Tiguan uses a different ECU, I'm guessing because of the ZF 8-speed vs. DSG or 6-Speed manual. I'm hoping that early 2020 we will see some software become available for the MQB Tiguan *fingers crossed*


Are they? They were saying December last month, now they are saying maybe March.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Today’s a beautiful day to perform a badge delete on the trunk lid. Hoping to get to it today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Plan to look like this when it’s done:










Saw this and it has crossed my mind, just not sure of this guy’s placement:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> Are they? They were saying December last month, now they are saying maybe March.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Currently working with Malone on a tune, from Malone tuning. Supposedly hes tuned these engines. Also if this goes thru ill have my racechip model S for sale 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Badge delete done!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 07kKyle (Aug 23, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> I've done a CTS Turbo Inlet Pipe, Neuspeed Power Module just today...yet to have a chance to drive it but will get out there later today. A lot of the MQB GTI/R stuff fits just need to research. I believe the Turbo Muffler Delete will fit as well. Just talked to CTS and they do have an open airbox intake in development so that won't be long...I would rather have a cold air intake sealed box to reduce the turbo sounds in this family car, but something a little more like the R600 which actually is very likely to fit. In fact, when I put my r600 intake in my 2018 R I just had a simple drop in filter that I swapped over to the Tiguan...same size. Guessing that would fit but haven't looked close enough. The Tiguan has a Mass Airflow Sensor on the intake unlike the R and GTI so there's no simple swap on the pipe back half of the intake...But CTS is working on something. All the tuners have cracked the coding as well so its a matter of time for our NA Tiguans.


That's awesome to hear that there's some development underway for these things!!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> I've done a CTS Turbo Inlet Pipe, Neuspeed Power Module just today...yet to have a chance to drive it but will get out there later today. A lot of the MQB GTI/R stuff fits just need to research. I believe the Turbo Muffler Delete will fit as well. Just talked to CTS and they do have an open airbox intake in development so that won't be long...I would rather have a cold air intake sealed box to reduce the turbo sounds in this family car, but something a little more like the R600 which actually is very likely to fit. In fact, when I put my r600 intake in my 2018 R I just had a simple drop in filter that I swapped over to the Tiguan...same size. Guessing that would fit but haven't looked close enough. The Tiguan has a Mass Airflow Sensor on the intake unlike the R and GTI so there's no simple swap on the pipe back half of the intake...But CTS is working on something. All the tuners have cracked the coding as well so its a matter of time for our NA Tiguans.


I can happily report that the TIP and the Neuspeed PM was just the trick needed for less than $400. Its still not fast, but it definitely responds quicker and has a little more oomph when merging. Never had an issue with the Tig in the city since the get up and go was fairly punchy (compare this to the 2017 CR-V we had its waaaay better - that turbo lag was awful and the CTV was noisy and obnoxious). In sport mode, the Tig is fun to drive, feels solid and I'm generally happy now till a proper tune is available. The Power Module was super easy to install too (especially if you take the 5 min to pull off the front splash guard and clip in the lower connector without trying to reach down the engine bay). The TIP ads very little sound, you can notice it if you are trying, but the real trick was just a touch better throttle response. CTS confirmed that the Turbo Muffler Delete does fit this car but in that case there are no benefits other than increased turbo noise which isn't a biggy for me in this car. The Turbo Inlet Pipe (TIP) is good enough for the claimed 5hp and better throttle response it claims.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got bored today and decided to paint my engine cover to go with the fuse box cover. Needed a little color under the hood. So much black from the factory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like a tomatoe in there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

scirockalot8v said:


> Looks like a tomatoe in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 not my taste but hey it's different

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw something similar on YouTube, the difference was they taped off/covered the VW logo and the TSI badge. They used plastidip style paint in a matte red, wasn’t too bad looking after all said and done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

scirockalot8v said:


> Looks like a tomatoe in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


. 

It does look a little like a tomato. I’m not sold on it. Probably going to strip it.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw something similar on YouTube, the difference was they taped off/covered the VW logo and the TSI badge. They used plastidip style paint in a matte red, wasn’t too bad looking after all said and done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve got vinyl for the lettering and VW logo. Just need to let it cure over the weekend. Probably going to do the indentations along the bottom as well so it isn’t full on tomato.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Been on for a while but snow mode engaged in my garage. Hakka R3 SUVs on Audi Sport 17x17.5 ET45 for the Tig. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm getting my T the IGL coating treatment (Enzo), will b posting pics once I get it back from the shop.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Went to the dealership for an “oil change” and got the wife a remote starter for Christmas. Tested it and the range is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

vwjunky18t said:


> Went to the dealership for an “oil change” and got the wife a remote starter for Christmas. Tested it and the range is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ridiculous in a good way?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> Ridiculous in a good way?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Insane range. Paperwork says a half mile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivu (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the idea of getting a remote start but still not sure about how secure it is to use it 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vwjunky18t said:


> ...Paperwork says a half mile.





ivu said:


> ... but still not sure about how secure it is to use it


Yeah, especially from a half a mile away. Could you "butt dial" a start with the remote in your pocket? I have set off the alarm button on my remote with my car in the garage accidentally. I would hate to accidentally remote start my car from half a mile away.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

To remotely start via the factory key fob one has to hit the lock button then hit the start button twice... It'd be difficult to butt start the car. Plus IF it were to happen, it'd only run for 10 mins (or is it 15...can't remember) then shut off and no one can steal the car as the key fob is required to take over the car or else it'll shut off when such person attempts to put it in gear without the fob and hitting the start button.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

vwjunky18t said:


> Went to the dealership for an “oil change” and got the wife a remote starter for Christmas. Tested it and the range is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this through 3rd party and they installed it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

This is a VW OEM Long Range remote start. $550 installed at the dealership. This unit has a separate fob. The integrated key remote start is short range only. 

In order to start the car the doors must be locked, then you press “info” once(this confirms the key is in range of the car, if it is and the doors are locked you will get a green light in the fob) then press the start button twice within 5 seconds. This will start the car. 

Once you get in the car the dash says the car is in remote start mode and you must push the brake and press the start button as you normally would. If you try to take the car out of park it will die.

I see no risk of accidentally starting the car or any security issues. And like a previous poster mentioned it will turn off after 10 minutes. 

This is well charted territory and all pretty standard. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivu (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you for the clarifications! For some reason our local dealership ain't offering this kit. Do you think there could be any compatibility issues if i get one from an online store?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

ivu said:


> Thank you for the clarifications! For some reason our local dealership ain't offering this kit. Do you think there could be any compatibility issues if i get one from an online store?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I found the parts for a 2018-2019 online for about the same price. The part numbers installed my wife’s car are on the invoice I posted. I had toyed with the idea of installing it myself but the dealer doing it for $100 was too good to pass up (I also used a $20 coupon). Especially in MN without a heated garage. The hardware install looked pretty straightforward but there is some coding necessary I could not find any info on. 

This being MN I was the second guy in that morning having a remote start put in a Tig so there was some comfort knowing this was not a unique install at my dealership. I also plan to keep the 72k mile warranty intact so $100 was money well spent in my opinion. 

Do your own research before you buy parts but my advice would be to call around to some other dealers or if that’s not an option tell your current dealer to get their crap together. 

I won Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Install the 4Motion trim from the 2018's, did the dashcam, new rain sensor and OEM splash guards


Looks good! Where did you get the 4Motion emblem? Wish they had kept those on the 2019s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Install the 4Motion trim from the 2018's, did the dashcam, new rain sensor and OEM splash guards

no idea what happened to my post or why some of the photos are rotated, sorry about that. tapatalk sucks


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Where did you get the 4Motion emblem? Wish they had kept those on the 2019s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-part...vPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! How easy to install? Any tricks to pop out the old piece?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

vwjunky18t said:


> I found the parts for a 2018-2019 online for about the same price. The part numbers installed my wife’s car are on the invoice I posted. I had toyed with the idea of installing it myself but the dealer doing it for $100 was too good to pass up (I also used a $20 coupon). Especially in MN without a heated garage. The hardware install looked pretty straightforward but there is some coding necessary I could not find any info on.
> 
> This being MN I was the second guy in that morning having a remote start put in a Tig so there was some comfort knowing this was not a unique install at my dealership. I also plan to keep the 72k mile warranty intact so $100 was money well spent in my opinion.
> 
> ...


so reading your post, you now have to carry around a second fob that only does the remote start. Is there any way to use the existing fob and just the short range?


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

DanSan said:


> so reading your post, you now have to carry around a second fob that only does the remote start. Is there any way to use the existing fob and just the short range?


No, you need to buy new fobs with the right buttons at probably $200-300 each. I don’t like the extra fob either but it’s all in my wife’s purse and she doesn’t care. Keys never leave her purse unless she wants to remote start it anyway. Same deal on her old Forester(less the convenience of KESSY). This was the cheaper option with substantially more range, which is important to her when starting her Tig from her office. I don’t have any experience with the short range but I had read it’s fine for in your garage/driveway but not much else. 

Worth noting you can only have one fob programed to the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Not much. But finally wrapped that out of place silver strip on top of the grill to match the headlight trim.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I was messing around with VCDS today and got the wife’s rain light sensor coded. I can now adjust the automatic headlight sensitivity and fix a gripe I had with the headlights not coming on with the wipers. Thanks to OEMplusCC for the find. 

I also messed around for awhile and figured out how to code Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLs). All the directions I have found have been incomplete or interfered with blinker/brake light operation. Through some trial and error I now have all 4 rear facing lights on with the DRLs(did not do the little corner lights as the front side markers are not lit) and all other lights functioning as they should. 

Since I did that I also coded the DRL on/off switch in the Infotainment in case for some reason I want to run dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> I was messing around with VCDS today and got the wife’s rain light sensor coded. I can now adjust the automatic headlight sensitivity and fix a gripe I had with the headlights not coming on with the wipers. Thanks to OEMplusCC for the find.
> 
> I also messed around for awhile and figured out how to code Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLs). All the directions I have found have been incomplete or interfered with blinker/brake light operation. Through some trial and error I now have all 4 rear facing lights on with the DRLs(did not do the little corner lights as the front side markers are not lit) and all other lights functioning as they should.
> 
> ...


How did you code the rears?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 872slowgti (Dec 11, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> I was messing around with VCDS today and got the wife’s rain light sensor coded. I can now adjust the automatic headlight sensitivity and fix a gripe I had with the headlights not coming on with the wipers. Thanks to OEMplusCC for the find.
> 
> I also messed around for awhile and figured out how to code Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLs). All the directions I have found have been incomplete or interfered with blinker/brake light operation. Through some trial and error I now have all 4 rear facing lights on with the DRLs(did not do the little corner lights as the front side markers are not lit) and all other lights functioning as they should.
> 
> ...



How did you adjust the headlight sensitivity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How did you code the rears?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(9) Central Electronics
(10) Adaptation
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21

Set all of the above channels to "Daytime Running Lights" :beer:

This is for my 2019 SE with LED tails. Use at your own risk etc.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

872slowgti said:


> How did you adjust the headlight sensitivity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution

i did the same thing a few days ago and it fixed all my issues. they dont turn on every 3 seconds and now i have auto wipers.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

DanSan said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution
> 
> i did the same thing a few days ago and it fixed all my issues. they dont turn on every 3 seconds and now i have auto wipers.


What he said. You do also need to upgrade your RLS. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> (9) Central Electronics
> (10) Adaptation
> Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23
> Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24
> ...


Thank you! Will test, when I tried to make the inner tails work in conjunction with outer tails as blinkers it messed up my Single Side Parking Light and that’s more important to me. It was cool having Dunkelphase blinkers in the rear but oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Will test, when I tried to make the inner tails work in conjunction with outer tails as blinkers it messed up my Single Side Parking Light and that’s more important to me. It was cool having Dunkelphase blinkers in the rear but oh well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The coding I tried up until this point had been messing up the brake lights on the outer tails, which seem like something I want working... This seemed to do the trick. I tested blickers/hazzards/brakes/etc. All seemed good.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have a Euro Switch? When in Auto the dunkelphase worked good during the day, but when at night didn’t work. Tried and tried and once I got it to function properly lost SSPL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have a Euro Switch? When in Auto the dunkelphase worked good during the day, but when at night didn’t work. Tried and tried and once I got it to function properly lost SSPL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Euroswitch for me. Not sure what I’d really get out of it with no fogs. I do have one in the GTI though, rear fog and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

DanSan said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution
> 
> i did the same thing a few days ago and it fixed all my issues. they dont turn on every 3 seconds and now i have auto wipers.


Is there a way to fix the headlight sensitivity with Carista? My lights are super sensitive to the point where sometimes it’s like they are flashing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have a Euro Switch? When in Auto the dunkelphase worked good during the day, but when at night didn’t work. Tried and tried and once I got it to function properly lost SSPL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how it goes. I just tried this last night so there could be bugs I don’t know about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! How easy to install? Any tricks to pop out the old piece?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty easy, just need to get something flat in between the gaps and pry it out clip by clip. i recommend starting with either the top left or right. i used a combo of butterknife and plastic trim tool to pry it out. that piece comes up by itself, no need to remove anything else around the shifter at all.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

taylorb said:


> Is there a way to fix the headlight sensitivity with Carista? My lights are super sensitive to the point where sometimes it’s like they are flashing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope. been discussed a bunch of times in both carista and ODB11 thread and nobody could find a way to change it. so far the only way is changing the sensor and doing the coding, its an easy $40 fix and now im not constantly flashing people

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074841-Automatic-Wipers-Retrofit-Success

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> pretty easy, just need to get something flat in between the gaps and pry it out clip by clip. i recommend starting with either the top left or right. i used a combo of butterknife and plastic trim tool to pry it out. that piece comes up by itself, no need to remove anything else around the shifter at all.


Thank you! I was hoping this would be the case and not having to take everything out just to get that piece in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Drumm said:


> Not much. But finally wrapped that out of place silver strip on top of the grill to match the headlight trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do these also turn while driving? 

Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Clear sidemarkers went in. 

Probably going to apply a light smoke tint but for now, they accomplish what I wanted and that was getting rid of the orange. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Clear side markers. I think we need a "winter is coming meme" for corner markers 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Drumm said:


> Not much. But finally wrapped that out of place silver strip on top of the grill to match the headlight trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey did you wrap the center rib on the grlil? or is that a cover of some sort>


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

NefariousGTI said:


> I don’t believe this was ever confirmed. I stopped by my local vw parts counter and had them run the part number “5NN-864-148-A-1QB” and they verified it did include the 4Motion badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can also confirm this, I just got mine in today and it does have the 4motion badge on it. I'll hopefully snap it in tomorrow.


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Do these also turn while driving?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


These are aftermarket, so unfortunately not. Not sure if the premium does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> hey did you wrap the center rib on the grlil? or is that a cover of some sort>


Nope. Just the top strip. I got the sel r black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed the smoked side markers with deAutoLED amber side marker lights and the indicator trim. Love how from a distance it doesn’t look like there are side markers and the deAutoLED come with a spare. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> Do these also turn while driving?


No they don't turn, but they do have an interior light that turns on with the indicator. It lights up the side of the road pretty good when making sharp 90 degree turns. Unfortunately it doesn't look like they turn on as you turn the steering wheel so it won't work on long sweeping turns.

Cornering lights with indicator: https://streamable.com/8iwed
Cornering lights as wheels turn: https://streamable.com/2mxks

Left while driving:https://streamable.com/bou6u
Right while driving: https://streamable.com/ztib5


----------



## gchana22 (Mar 14, 2019)

*Clear side marker lens*

where on earth do you get these from? i've been searching for months!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

haunted reality said:


> I can also confirm this, I just got mine in today and it does have the 4motion badge on it. I'll hopefully snap it in tomorrow.


How much?


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Installed tint overlays on the front bumper markers, the side mirror lens and tail light clear lenses from badgeskins










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

natis1 said:


> Installed tint overlays on the front bumper markers, the side mirror lens and tail light clear lenses from badgeskins


I do not understand why you would want to dim your back-up lights. They are wimpy enough to begin with.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I do not understand why you would want to dim your back-up lights. They are wimpy enough to begin with.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


It's for cosmetics and really don't affect the light output

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

natis1 said:


> Installed tint overlays on the front bumper markers, the side mirror lens and tail light clear lenses from badgeskins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s some smoke side markers:

https://www.urotuning.com/products/bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan

Grabbed them and better than Lamin-X smoked tint that I used to have. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

or . It my badge from the hatch. 










Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> or . It my badge from the hatch.
> 
> Kurt


not my cup of tea but hey its your car. A few of us have replaced the lower trim of the shifter from the 2018 models which had the 4Motion badge - https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-part...vPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> or . It my badge from the hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> not my cup of tea but hey its your car. A few of us have replaced the lower trim of the shifter from the 2018 models which had the 4Motion badge - https://www.1stvwparts.com/oem-part...vPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz


I was just playing around. It is gross.  I’m gonna order the 4motion trim for shifter now and replace when I get the auto hold switch from AE. KILL 2 birds with a stone. 


Kurt


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

MrSmith4 said:


> How much?


For me it was $20.16 plus shipping ($10.11), total is $30.27. Probably a bit high for it, but I think it looks quite good.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gchana22 said:


> where on earth do you get these from? i've been searching for months!


Urotuning


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Went ahead and applied a light smoked tint to my clear markers, so much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> or . It my badge from the hatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Clear side markers + 6000k LED's! Got LED foglights on the way then the BEC headlights are next on the list


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Continuing to update lighting! The BEC headlights are on back order but I had to throw the new LED foglights in last night. These are SLF 3000k LED's from Diode Dynamics. They work perfectly with no CEL. They're super bright and a deep yellow in person. I hate the mismatch between the halogens and white LED's right now, but it'll all be sorted soon! 



















comparison vs. stock


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spent some time checking out the Leuchte settings in OBD11 and sorted out how to activate fog lights to turn on with the high beams and also function as an additional blinker (probably won't keep that functionality) but it was fun. I was able to sync it and also alternate with the actual blinker.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Spent some time checking out the Leuchte settings in OBD11 and sorted out how to activate fog lights to turn on with the high beams and also function as an additional blinker (probably won't keep that functionality) but it was fun. I was able to sync it and also alternate with the actual blinker.


In regards to alternating I take it from your post the fog and the blinker as mentioned. Curious to see what that looks like? Did you try to alternate the white and yellow blinkers? I’ve seen that done on MK7’s and looks cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> In regards to alternating I take it from your post the fog and the blinker as mentioned. Curious to see what that looks like? Did you try to alternate the white and yellow blinkers? I’ve seen that done on MK7’s and looks cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am unable to post a video here at the moment but if you're in the Tiguan owners facebook group, i posted there earlier today about it. I had it done on my GTI which is why I became determined to figure it out on the Tig. Let me see if this works. [video]https://www.facebook.com/chris.zimmerman.7370/videos/pcb.2423463564537868/10100180120524558/?type=3&theater&ifg=1[/video] https://www.facebook.com/chris.zimm...37868/10100180120474658/?type=3&theater&ifg=1

Disregard just saw your response. PM your email and I'll shoot it over direct.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I am unable to post a video here at the moment but if you're in the Tiguan owners facebook group, i posted there earlier today about it.


I’m not, don’t have Facebook unless it’s a public site that doesn’t require a logon. Have a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m not, don’t have Facebook unless it’s a public site that doesn’t require a logon. Have a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Just for you, I posted to my 3 video long youtube channel. lol. :beer:


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here they are synced as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Just for you, I posted to my 3 video long youtube channel. lol. :beer:


Thank you! You’re the man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think sync’d looks better, alternating makes me think emergency flashers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think sync’d looks better, alternating makes me think emergency flashers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that and they are spread too far apart, it just looked weird. Then mix in the mirror turn signal. Bleh.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can’t find the original but was looking for something like this:


https://youtu.be/jvCveYmEm00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Hit 28K when I got in this morning lol









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This right here, better video and from the description that you can expand I think they’re implying it can be done on the MK2. 

https://youtu.be/2QKe2UcG754

These are the steps and looks like the first quick video above they also reference the same steps. Just need to translate the page. 

https://ankk-vagcom.com/golf-7-5g-clignotants-avant-et-led-en-opposition-de-phase/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This right here, better video and from the description that you can expand I think they’re implying it can be done on the MK2.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2QKe2UcG754
> 
> ...


That’s actually pretty clean. I like that a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I like it, more pronounced but as you said clean. Going to take a look at my 09 CSV file to see if there is a match between the steps listed and Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went through 09 and everything that is listed in this link to perform opposite phase of blinkers with DRLs is present. 

https://ankk-vagcom.com/golf-7-5g-clignotants-avant-et-led-en-opposition-de-phase/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went through 09 and everything that is listed in this link to perform opposite phase of blinkers with DRLs is present.
> 
> https://ankk-vagcom.com/golf-7-5g-clignotants-avant-et-led-en-opposition-de-phase/
> 
> ...


Did you actually attempt to make it work or just cross reference? I may try tonight. I just got my rear tails to do a little dunkelphase dance upon locking. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No I crossed referenced with my saved 09 admap file since my ride is in the shop. I’d imagine it should work since it’s all there in 09. 

Nice! Dunkelphase works/looks best since the inner tails are either on or off. Hellphase is...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Many thanks to @Reihen and the incredible details he provided me with, I was finally able to get my rear lights running in a state semi close to what I am looking for. Need to confirm daytime operation and decide if I prefer them synced or not but for a night when I'm in no hurry to go anywhere and ready for a cold beer, this will do.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Many thanks to @Reihen and the incredible details he provided me with, I was finally able to get my rear lights running in a state semi close to what I am looking for. Need to confirm daytime operation and decide if I prefer them synced or not but for a night when I'm in no hurry to go anywhere and ready for a cold beer, this will do.


That’s awesome. Can I get the coding he gave you so I can do this please? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kurt 

All my coding is here:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Zimmie can help with the coding he found and will continue to test out to confirm function, but this was his base starting point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That’s awesome. Can I get the coding he gave you so I can do this please? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Im working on getting this one together now, lotsa little details to it but if you want to wet your whistle a little. Here is how I synced my fogs to my high beams and blinkers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zimmie, let me know if you get to the blinkers in dunkelphase with the DRLs. I’d love to see the results, since I’ll be doing the same once I get my ride back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Im working on getting this one together now, lotsa little details to it but if you want to wet your whistle a little. Here is how I synced my fogs to my high beams and blinkers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of doing this but I always have my fogs on at night and already have my fogs coded to stay on with highs. Don’t think I want dogs to come in during the day when I’m indicating. But thanks for sharing. I’ll wait for the tails to be perfected by you. 


Kurt


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Replaced my OEM fog lights with beam check LEDs that I got from Amazon. Was a pretty quick install after removing the wheel well liner. Now I want to replace the mirror lights next.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Offroad and Performance gauges for SE*

I've read where some features on the entertainment system can be changed using an OBD programmer but can the additional gauges (the offroad and performance gauges on the higher trim levels) be activated on the SE? Are there different program loads depending on the trim and those functions aren't there unless there is a new load from the dealer?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> I've read where some features on the entertainment system can be changed using an OBD programmer but can the additional gauges (the offroad and performance gauges on the higher trim levels) be activated on the SE? Are there different program loads depending on the trim and those functions aren't there unless there is a new load from the dealer?


Offroad, yes. You can just google "obdeleven offroad information enable". 

The performance, no - you need to pay for that (SWaP functions).


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I swapped out the HR Springs for OEM Golf R springs with the EMD Auto rear spring spacers.

Stance is perfect and the ride is just as plush as OEM. Very happy!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I added some ambient colors to the electronics in the car. I also tried some other adaptations without success


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

joszer said:


> I swapped out the HR Springs for OEM Golf R springs with the EMD Auto rear spring spacers.
> 
> Stance is perfect and the ride is just as plush as OEM. Very happy!


Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> I added some ambient colors to the electronics in the car. I also tried some other adaptations without success


What other adaptations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

joszer said:


> I swapped out the HR Springs for OEM Golf R springs with the EMD Auto rear spring spacers.
> 
> Stance is perfect and the ride is just as plush as OEM. Very happy!


Do you have a photo of the stance with the HR springs? That’s what I have on mine and it looks awfully similar.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What other adaptations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had found them on other forums for free traffic alerts potential Google maps and some other miscellaneous settings. None of them worked


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Savvv said:


> Do you have a photo of the stance with the HR springs? That’s what I have on mine and it looks awfully similar.


These are the only two that I have:


















The drop with the Golf R springs is pretty much identical but the ride is VASTLY better. I felt that the car bounced way too much with the H&Rs and had a very crashy ride over uneven pavement. At first I didn't think I got the Tiguan Specific springs but after looking up the model numbers they were the correct ones. I would reccommend the Golf R springs 1000% to anyone. Car still feels OEM with them. 

These were the ones I had on the car:


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Added USB LED ambient lighting. So far so good, it also changes colors but I think I like red the best. I also added one to the back as well.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

joszer said:


> These are the only two that I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to lower a SEL PREMIUM R LINE. As that has 20” and lower profile. I want to keep the same comfort. I looked at KW coils but daaaaaaummmmmmm $$$$$$$$ so maybe just get springs to start. Then when I need to change shocks upgrade to the coils. 


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Someone needs to lower a SEL PREMIUM R LINE. As that has 20” and lower profile. I want to keep the same comfort. I looked at KW coils but daaaaaaummmmmmm $$$$$$$$ so maybe just get springs to start. Then when I need to change shocks upgrade to the coils.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I could be wrong but I think that Saav and jimothy cricket are lowered on Tiguan specific H&R springs on the factory 20's. I saved these as I'm trying to convince the wife we need to do the same to hers. Now what was said above where is kind of bouncy and/or stiff would keep me from lowering hers as I don't want to hear her complain. For those lowered are H&R specific springs, are you using the factory struts and socks?

I've added pics of their Tiguan's...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I could be wrong but I think that Saav and jimothy cricket are lowered on Tiguan specific H&R springs on the factory 20's. I saved these as I'm trying to convince the wife we need to do the same to hers. Now what was said above where is kind of bouncy and/or stiff would keep me from lowering hers as I don't want to hear her complain. For those lowered are H&R specific springs, are you using the factory struts and socks?
> 
> I've added pics of their Tiguan's...
> 
> ...


Correct, Tiguan specific H&R springs and factory struts/shocks. If you’re on a road that is very bumpy or has dips, yes, the car will ride with them and not float like a Cadillac. But who spends most of their days driving on those roads? Few and far between. It’s stupid to sacrifice a better handling and better looking ride because of that one street. But I know how wives are too. Mine doesn’t want her Atlas to roar like Chewbacca so I have to ease her into it :laugh:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Correct, Tiguan specific H&R springs and factory struts/shocks. If you’re on a road that is very bumpy or has dips, yes, the car will ride with them and not float like a Cadillac. But who spends most of their days driving on those roads? Few and far between. It’s stupid to sacrifice a better handling and better looking ride because of that one street. But I know how wives are too. Mine doesn’t want her Atlas to roar like Chewbacca so I have to ease her into it :laugh:


Love the look. Are either one of you running spacers to give a more flush look? I personally like the lowered look of yours but also want wheels flush. Thanks looks great! 


Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Love the look. Are either one of you running spacers to give a more flush look? I personally like the lowered look of yours but also want wheels flush. Thanks looks great!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks, and sure am. I am running 42 Draft Designs hubcentric spacers. 13mm fronts and 20mm rears. 

Here’s an old photo. Mine on left, stock ride height and no spacers on right.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Thanks, and sure am. I am running 42 Draft Designs hubcentric spacers. 13mm fronts and 20mm rears.
> 
> Here’s an old photo. Mine on left, stock ride height and no spacers on right.


Perfection!!! That’s what I want!! I’m gonna get summer wheels and tires and will want spacers for that look. Might take spacers off in winter . 


Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Perfection!!! That’s what I want!! I’m gonna get summer wheels and tires and will want spacers for that look. Might take spacers off in winter .
> 
> 
> Kurt


I would certainly recommend doing that. I take mine off in the winter. Saves the aluminum from gaulding up due to salt on the roads and if your wheels are further set in the wheel wells you won’t be kicking stuff up alongside the car.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This right here, better video and from the description that you can expand I think they’re implying it can be done on the MK2.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2QKe2UcG754
> 
> ...


Cracked it in OBD11 tonight... 
Tiguan MK2 Alternating DRL/Blinker Combo https://youtu.be/WxZfOfi3sAg


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Cracked it in OBD11 tonight...
> Tiguan MK2 Alternating DRL/Blinker Combo https://youtu.be/WxZfOfi3sAg


Did the steps match the link I provided?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did the steps match the link I provided?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not for OBD11. 

All i had to do was go into my headlight channels remove "standlicht allgemein..."
Add the command that translated loosely to "turn left on the left" "turn right on the right" "Abbiegellicht links and Abbiegellicht rechts" (I believe)
Set the respective dunkelphase, values and change a channel from max to minimize

Device i use to run OBD on is downstairs at the moment so I don't have the exact translations.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

joszer said:


> I swapped out the HR Springs for OEM Golf R springs with the EMD Auto rear spring spacers.
> 
> Stance is perfect and the ride is just as plush as OEM. Very happy!


How long did Yu have the H&Rs on for before you swapped back? Just curious if they had a chance to seat and settle.

Also how many others have used the R springs and wondering how the ride would be the same due to the tiguan being heavier. Figured the lighter spring rate on the R springs would have a affect on the handling.

Right now i have a set of R springs i could put or order try the H&Rs... But eventually I will be going air lift.

On 21" RS7 wheels

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Savvv said:


> Correct, Tiguan specific H&R springs and factory struts/shocks. If you’re on a road that is very bumpy or has dips, yes, the car will ride with them and not float like a Cadillac. But who spends most of their days driving on those roads? Few and far between. It’s stupid to sacrifice a better handling and better looking ride because of that one street. But I know how wives are too. Mine doesn’t want her Atlas to roar like Chewbacca so I have to ease her into it


Is the ride comparable to stock in a way? I understand that the spring rate is probably a little higher than stock which gives it a more "sporty" feel to it. What I'm more worried about is the "ghetto" drop on stock struts/shocks and the car ends up with excessive bounce that can make someone sick haha.

And how can she say no to the wookie pipe? Sneak it in when she's not looking 

If I had an Atlas, that'd be my first mod. I actually miss driving a VW daily and have been unfaithfully thinking about trading in my FJ for a '19 premium in silver that's available at a dealer in my area. I can't get grey like the wife's Tig as we'd be "twinning" she says haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Is the ride comparable to stock in a way? I understand that the spring rate is probably a little higher than stock which gives it a more "sporty" feel to it. What I'm more worried about is the "ghetto" drop on stock struts/shocks and the car ends up with excessive bounce that can make someone sick haha.
> 
> And how can she say no to the wookie pipe? Sneak it in when she's not looking
> 
> ...


It is definitely comparable to how it rode stock just more firm and a tad tougher on tougher roads. Definitely no ghetto bounce. It stays planted. If it hits a dip or something, you feel the dip and that’s it. Doesn’t keep bouncing after.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

natis1 said:


> joszer said:
> 
> 
> > I swapped out the HR Springs for OEM Golf R springs with the EMD Auto rear spring spacers.
> ...


I had the H&Rs for a good 3-4 weeks. Don't get me wrong, they felt great on smooth pavement, but in rough roads the car was bouncy and stiff. The car was nice and tight on them though. 

Compared to the the Golf R springs, the car is definitely softer. The Tiguan is not supposed to be a canyon Carver by any means, it's my wife's DD. On the Golf R springs, the car is composed, smooth, and compliant. The rough roads that gave the H&Rs a rough ride get absorbed easily by the Golf R springs. The car still feels great and doesn't have significant body roll as you would imagine with them. 

I've had sports cars all my life, ranging from old beat up Honda's and Íntegras with eBay springs to my current RS3 and 2018 ZL1 1LE. For DD'ing you can't beat the Golf R setup on the Tiguan. It just works. I had a MK7 Golf R for 4 years and it honestly feels just like that car on the comfort setting. It's just a tad more plush from the thicker profile of the tires. 

If anyone is in the Central California area, you're more than welcome to swing by and give it a test run.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

joszer said:


> If anyone is in the Central California area, you're more than welcome to swing by and give it a test run.


Ok


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

joszer said:


> I had the H&Rs for a good 3-4 weeks. Don't get me wrong, they felt great on smooth pavement, but in rough roads the car was bouncy and stiff. The car was nice and tight on them though.
> 
> Compared to the the Golf R springs, the car is definitely softer. The Tiguan is not supposed to be a canyon Carver by any means, it's my wife's DD. On the Golf R springs, the car is composed, smooth, and compliant. The rough roads that gave the H&Rs a rough ride get absorbed easily by the Golf R springs. The car still feels great and doesn't have significant body roll as you would imagine with them.
> 
> ...


Only if that said central Connecticut....

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on buying the Neuspeed 25mm rear swaybar and bushings kit direct from Neuspeed. $400 shipped, they didn't charge tax in my state. My local dealer quoted me a flat hour of labor to install it for me, so going to have them install it after it arrives.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*DeautoLED high beams 2020 SE*

Received the LED lights they list for 2018+ Tiguan high beams. Instructions said to use one of the included metal adaptors. But my high beam lights only use the standard h7 flange that pushes into 3 spring locks. Sent pictures to their support staff and they said they had never seen a socket like that on a VW. (I'd attach the pictures but don't want to go through the hassle of posting them somewhere else and then linking them).

Is there anyone else with an 2020 SE that doesn't have this mounting system for the high beams?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

DeautoLED emailed back and said they don't think they will work on my high beams. Said to try on low beam which looks like a challenge trying to get that adaptor mounted in there without dropping it.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

MrSmith4 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on buying the Neuspeed 25mm rear swaybar and bushings kit direct from Neuspeed. $400 shipped, they didn't charge tax in my state. My local dealer quoted me a flat hour of labor to install it for me, so going to have them install it after it arrives.


Been thinking about this as well once I get lowering springs. Looking forward to some feedback on that!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Been thinking about this as well once I get lowering springs. Looking forward to some feedback on that!


No need to drop it first, it flattens the ride to a great degree, especially for riders in the back seat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I feel fo all of you that have asshat cops that pull people over for no front plate. 

Here in Missouri I have ran NO FRONT PLATE for my entire driving life (I’m 43) and I have never gotten pulled over or a ticket for it. 


Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Not mine, but someone else has been doing this and I felt the need to post it. Good lord that’s yummy.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

That's nice!!! Love the stance and wheel choice...the color matched flares definitely changes the look. I recall yours are painted black to match but it stands out with the white.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*You've been lucky*

When I was a deputy we pulled over a lot of no front plate cars. Stats say if someone breaks one small law like that they will have other violations, warrants, drugs, etc. Like wearing a neon sign to deputies and troopers to say please come stop me.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> When I was a deputy we pulled over a lot of no front plate cars. Stats say if someone breaks one small law like that they will have other violations, warrants, drugs, etc. Like wearing a neon sign to deputies and troopers to say please come stop me.


Haha. Well not me. I’m clean. Just a car guy and think it looks horrible. So if that cop is pulling me over he isn’t going to find anything. 


Kurt


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Tig20ne said:


> When I was a deputy we pulled over a lot of no front plate cars. Stats say if someone breaks one small law like that they will have other violations, warrants, drugs, etc. Like wearing a neon sign to deputies and troopers to say please come stop me.


Interesting. I guess it’s possible that the stats say that but you’d think that people who were doing other illegal stuff would want to have no equipment violations on their car that draws attention to themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I finally installed my rally armor splash guards. You really have to push hard on the rear ones because the screws are very shallow. I also had to trim some off of the rear splash guards to make them fit. Overall it was a pretty easy job especially after I made a template with some posterboard to find and mark the holes before drilling them. I’d say total time including templates, measuring and drilling is only about 90 minutes


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*2020 SE headlight assembly high beam appears to be different from 2018 and 2019*

They do not have adaptors like the low beams but just three spring clips built into the headlight that hold the flange the standard h7 bulb comes with. Easy to pull out with needle nose pliers, easier than low beams to put back in. Even though the DeautoLED instructions say to include one of the included adaptors for the high beams you just need to use the black ring on the LED bulb and push it in, watching alignment from the front. The ring is a little thicker than the standard bulb flange so getting them fully seated can be tricky. VW should have changed the low beams to the same mounting system.

Thanks to ReD-07-GTI for confirming the high beam setup with his car.


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> They do not have adaptors like the low beams but just three spring clips built into the headlight that hold the flange the standard h7 bulb comes with. Easy to pull out with needle nose pliers, easier than low beams to put back in. Even though the DeautoLED instructions say to include one of the included adaptors for the high beams you just need to use the black ring on the LED bulb and push it in, watching alignment from the front. The ring is a little thicker than the standard bulb flange so getting them fully seated can be tricky. VW should have changed the low beams to the same mounting system.
> 
> Thanks to ReD-07-GTI for confirming the high beam setup with his car.


no problem... glad i could help


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I feel fo all of you that have asshat cops that pull people over for no front plate.
> 
> Here in Missouri I have ran NO FRONT PLATE for my entire driving life (I’m 43) and I have never gotten pulled over or a ticket for it.
> 
> ...


Will surely get a ticket in Illinois with no front plate. Ugh

Cindy


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Interesting. I guess it’s possible that the stats say that but you’d think that people who were doing other illegal stuff would want to have no equipment violations on their car that draws attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a stretch of Highway near me that gets tons of drug busts. Stupid people always get pulled over for little things, tail light out, following to close, etc. Busy corridor for East Coast / West Coast runs

Cindy


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

has Anyone ever added a second back-up camera? It seems pretty common in big truck markets with switchable displays. Any offerings for the Tiguan or one that could be adapted. I’d like to add a second or make the main camera on the rear spoiler. Print a 3D mount and add a second camera and either tie into factory harness or put in new harness to a switch panel to select camera feed. Possible? I think I’ll give it a shot but wondered if there was already a solution. It is because I choose to leave my bike rack on and the camera is obstructed. There seem to be plenty of camera options.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

In the past week, added 8 inch front window tint to top of the windshield, installed euro light switch, ordered CAI, rear window spoiler in glossy black, swapped to hepa cabin air filter, front cravenspeed tow mount, piaa silicone front wipers, black mirror caps, & the pop up compartment on the dashboard.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally replaced my wiper blades, $94 at the dealer for all 3.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

XDeCX said:


> In the past week, added 8 inch front window tint to top of the windshield, installed euro light switch, ordered CAI, rear window spoiler in glossy black, swapped to hepa cabin air filter, front cravenspeed tow mount, piaa silicone front wipers, black mirror caps, & the pop up compartment on the dashboard.


You installed PIAA wipers or ordered them?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m very happy with my silicone PIAA blades on the front. Totally worth the investment, still working like they did at purchase and it’s been over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m very happy with my silicone PIAA blades on the front. Totally worth the investment, still working like they did at purchase and it’s been over a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried Bosch Icon? I’ve been happy with those as well. Do you run any kind of window treatment like RainX or equivalent? I’ve hear it messes with the sensor. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes I’ve done Bosch Icon, not overly impressed. The PIAA silicones are rated to last two years. They ship with a window treatment for use when installed, basically Rain X or their version of it. I apply Rain X every 3 months when I remember. No issues, but you need to follow their directions or you’ll have a visible film, especially at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes I’ve done Bosch Icon, not overly impressed. The PIAA silicones are rated to last two years. They ship with a window treatment for use when installed, basically Rain X or their version of it. I apply Rain X every 3 months when I remember. No issues, but you need to follow their directions or you’ll have a visible film, especially at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I’ve always used RainX since I was 16. Just wasn’t sure if it was ok. But I thought most likely it was ok to use. 

Well good to know. My factory blades are junk already and it’s been 3 months. Where did tig get your PIAA? Link. Thanks friend. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll get you a link when I get into the office. I purchased the rear wiper from them also, but none of the adapters worked, so that was a bust. Maybe after a year they fixed that issue, I did reach out and inform them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok sounds good thanks !!


Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

XDeCX said:


> In the past week, added 8 inch front window tint to top of the windshield, installed euro light switch, ordered CAI, rear window spoiler in glossy black, swapped to hepa cabin air filter, front cravenspeed tow mount, piaa silicone front wipers, black mirror caps, & the pop up compartment on the dashboard.


can you share the link of the euro switch you purchased?

also can anyone share the PIAA wipers


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

15”

PIAA 97038 15" Si-Tech Wiper https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCXP6LP?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

21” (Passenger side)

PIAA 97053 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 21" 525mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBP9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_c5hnEbVPDBGSJ

On PIAA chart, now shows a 22” model 97055, but above is what they told when me to purchase when I called them since they didn’t show the 2019 model on their chart. I have no issues, since when ordered instead of inches, they used centimeters and 21” was closer in size. You can go either way. 

24” (Driver side)

PIAA 97060 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 24" 600mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBPC8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_w6hnEbPYAPXP3



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 15”
> 
> PIAA 97038 15" Si-Tech Wiper https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCXP6LP?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> ...


thank you good sir!


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

zackdawley said:


> You installed PIAA wipers or ordered them?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


installed.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

DanSan said:


> can you share the link of the euro switch you purchased?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Euro-Head-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

XDeCX said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Euro-Head-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


We don’t have rear fogs in USA so for us is this pointless ??


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You order one and install it. Love rear fog lights! Great to turn on in fog but also when someone rides your ass. Shines right at them and most Americans don’t know what it is so they back off. 

Granted I need to recode my rear fog and my switch to tell it I have a rear fog after getting it back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You order one and install it. Love rear fog lights! Great to turn on in fog but also when someone rides your ass. Shines right at them and most Americans don’t know what it is so they back off.
> 
> Granted I need to recode my rear fog and my switch to tell it I have a rear fog after getting it back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Links to where to purchase and the coding!!!! NOW!!!! Thanks  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Links to where to purchase and the coding!!!! NOW!!!! Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Everything you need is in here:

NAR Tiguan 2 MQB Adding Rear Fog Light
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9295863&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Shines right at them and most Americans don’t know what it is so they back off.


This is the real problem with installing a "rear fog light". North Americans do not know what it is, so they don't know how to react. They probably back off because they figure that the guy in front of them is an idiot who can't figure out that one of his brake lights is stuck on. It is really not bright enough to seriously bother the guy behind you. IMHO: Going to the trouble and expense of installing a useless option (that no body understands) is silly (at best).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This is the real problem with installing a "rear fog light". North Americans do not know what it is, so they don't know how to react. They probably back off because they figure that the guy in front of them is an idiot who can't figure out that one of his brake lights is stuck on. It is really not bright enough to seriously bother the guy behind you. IMHO: Going to the trouble and expense of installing a useless option (that no body understands) is silly (at best).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Funny I actually use it in the fog when driving through mountains or backing up in foggy conditions, so it’s not actually useless. There are manufacturers that do install rear fogs on American sold models. Volvo for example, used it for years and still do with both Volvo’s my wife has owned. Plus on roads with no overhead lighting, it is actually bright enough to shine in the drivers face. Tap your brakes and people get pissed, activate your rear fog briefly enough that they back off, turn off the fog and if/when they get close again pop it back on they’ll stay back for good. I’d also suspect some people realize cars are becoming smart af now and may actually realize oh I’m too close let me back up. 

Again that’s your opinion, and you know what they say about opinions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that have used my VCDS mods/tweak document, I’m currently working on making it more coherent. Considering I need to do a lot of recoding after getting my Tig back after having the rack and pinion replaced. Majority of changes are tracked by order done, newest to oldest. Going to go through and separate it by titling such as ACC, Exterior Lighting, Interior Lighting, etc. 

Hope to get it sorted and done by week’s end and I will link to my 30 color mod from within the doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bored and finished to a certain degree of comfort. 

Updated my VCDS Mods Doc and embedded the link to the RGB values for 10/30 colors. Instead of linking to two separate docs. 

The file is broken into sections which will make finding what you’re looking for easier. Since I need to recode a lot of these functions after losing a majority of my coding after having my rack and pinion replaced. 

I will update with up to date screenshots where needed. 

I just need the coding to have the doors unlock when the driver door handle is pulled instead of when the car is put into park. I have it enabled, but I can’t recall what I did or where I found that coding. 

Items towards the end I hope to either figure out or maybe available with future updates to VCDS. 

Hope this helps!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Bored and finished to a certain degree of comfort.
> 
> Updated my VCDS Mods Doc and embedded the link to the RGB values for 10/30 colors. Instead of linking to two separate docs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Reihen


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I just need the coding to have the doors unlock when the driver door handle is pulled instead of when the car is put into park. I have it enabled, but I can’t recall what I did or where I found that coding.


http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/7783/door-unlocking

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you @MrSmith4 and @rph2004! 

Task for now is to create a list of screenshots I’d like to include and I’m going to link to some of my YouTube videos for end result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

This is awesome! A lot of this can carry over the Atlas. Very helpful thank you!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Badgeskins tint on rear tails. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I like that!! I presume it's just film like 3M or LaminX that just covers the reverse light and that clear no function area?

Actually just gave me an idea as I've got smoked film that was incorrectly cut by a vendor and I was told to keep it while they supplied the correct film.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s a sticker, think I saw orcal(?) on the back. It’s weird I’m on the fence with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Badgeskins tint on rear tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you still see ok when you reverse?? Also can you change the intensity of the reverse lights? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Can you still see ok when you reverse?? Also can you change the intensity of the reverse lights? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


My driver side is a rear fog but I need to recode after work was done. That’s why you don’t see bright white coming out of that side. I don’t believe you can change the intensity since it’s probably at the highest level by default. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RawBehr (Dec 10, 2019)

Some small things


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RawBehr said:


> Some small things


Do you like the Race Chip? Which model did you pick up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally got around to blacking out my rear emblem. Over the paint matched inner vinyl.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Finally got around to blacking out my rear emblem. Over the paint matched inner vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, doing that has crossed my mind. Just wonder if it’s too much black and I’d love to do it in a matte black finish. How did you go about doing it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea it’s a sticker, think I saw orcal(?) on the back. It’s weird I’m on the fence with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on that fence with you, if it counts for anything. Seems like something is just totally missing when looking at em or kinda like you cracked the lense and went with a quick fix to keep the insides dry-ish until you can actually fix em.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I'm on that fence with you, if it counts for anything. Seems like something is just totally missing when looking at em or kinda like you cracked the lense and went with a quick fix to keep the insides dry-ish until you can actually fix em.


Part of me likes it, another part of me knows/notices the stickers when I walk by. Today after turning my rear fog back on after my coding being cleared out, I’m thinking I’m going to take them off. Makes me think it’s better to just do full on tint of the rears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, doing that has crossed my mind. Just wonder if it’s too much black and I’d love to do it in a matte black finish. How did you go about doing it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Initial plan was wrapping, went through that hell about 5/6 times before giving up. Too many concaved and curved areas for a newbie to really get it perfect. 

Backup plan was to go ahead and paint but honestly, for now I just wound up plasti-dipping it to to see if I would even like the looks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did the piece pop out easily? Trim tool, or something else used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

This was my best wrap attempt...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did the piece pop out easily? Trim tool, or something else used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Butter knife around the edge with a microfiber underneath. It was a little stubborn but had it off in less than 5 mins. 

Now, the bruise on my head, from using the wife's butter knife, that'll be there awhile. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to know, I still have some Rustoleum’s version of plastidip in matte black left that I used to black out my EZPASS Flex. 

That sucks, hope it was worth it. Going to give it a shot this weekend. Not a knot on my head though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know they can be purchased, need to determine size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Initial plan was wrapping, went through that hell about 5/6 times before giving up. Too many concaved and curved areas for a newbie to really get it perfect.
> 
> Backup plan was to go ahead and paint but honestly, for now I just wound up plasti-dipping it to to see if I would even like the looks.


PLASTIDIP FTW!!  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw on the Australian forum that the rear emblem badge for the MK7 Golf matches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw on the Australian forum that the rear emblem badge for the MK7 Golf matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the part number somewhere, gimme a min and I’ll dig it up.

Disregard, I realize you are speaking about the purchase of an actual black badge. Lol. 

Or number could still be helpful in identifying size though I guess, to some degree. 

I had ordered an extra off ECS in case I broke it. 

PT #: 5NA853630FOD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! About to go do a bunch of coding for functions I lost. Going to try SSPL (Single Side Parking Light) based upon energy management instead of time based. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! About to go do a bunch of coding for functions I lost. Going to try SSPL (Single Side Parking Light) based upon energy management instead of time based.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edited last post with pt num. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Threw on some aliexpress "brushed aluminum" mirror caps (nowhere near as nice as the OEM euro ones I had on my CC but for $45 I can't complain too much lol) and the UroTuning Sequential LED Turn Signals. Took my time so I didn't break any tabs and had them knocked out in about 20 minutes. 

The video isn't the best but shows the lights in action and a comparison against stock





And pardon how dirty the car is, been raining nonstop here in GA lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Not for OBD11.
> 
> All i had to do was go into my headlight channels remove "standlicht allgemein..."
> Add the command that translated loosely to "turn left on the left" "turn right on the right" "Abbiegellicht links and Abbiegellicht rechts" (I believe)
> ...


Tried the steps in that link provided earlier and it didn’t work on the LED headlights. Need to figure that out at some point, maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Threw on some aliexpress "brushed aluminum" mirror caps (nowhere near as nice as the OEM euro ones I had on my CC but for $45 I can't complain too much lol) and the UroTuning Sequential LED Turn Signals. Took my time so I didn't break any tabs and had them knocked out in about 20 minutes.
> 
> The video isn't the best but shows the lights in action and a comparison against stock
> 
> ...


Nice, why is there toggle switch on them when I took a look at the listing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Threw on some aliexpress "brushed aluminum" mirror caps (nowhere near as nice as the OEM euro ones I had on my CC but for $45 I can't complain too much lol) and the UroTuning Sequential LED Turn Signals. Took my time so I didn't break any tabs and had them knocked out in about 20 minutes.
> 
> The video isn't the best but shows the lights in action and a comparison against stock


didnt even realize they were selling these, almost the same price as the ones on aliexpress too which is nice. any feedback on your install? which side to work on first or things to watch out for?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, why is there toggle switch on them when I took a look at the listing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can switch between dynamic and sequential but not sure why you'd spend the money on these just to leave it on dynamic?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

DanSan said:


> didnt even realize they were selling these, almost the same price as the ones on aliexpress too which is nice. any feedback on your install? which side to work on first or things to watch out for?


these were actually really easy. Found a youtube video and watched that first: 






1) Just pop the mirror glass out - mine has the blind spot lights so the glass was just dangling the whole time since I could not remove those pins
2) press the tabs on the cap and pop that off and out of the way
3) Take a T15 bit for the two screws at the bottom of the black plastic mirror surround and move that out of the way.
4) Same T15 bit for two screws holding in the light assembly, and unplug the wire harness.
5) Put in the new one, plug it in and test for the light pattern you want
6) Complete those steps in reverse lol. Literally took me 20-25 minutes for both sides, and I fought the mirror caps more on re-install more than the lights themselves lol



DanSan said:


> you can switch between dynamic and sequential but not sure why you'd spend the money on these just to leave it on dynamic?


correct! I thought the same thing when I saw that. I guess if you just want smoked LED ones? So just test them before buttoning up the install


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Also here's the link for those "aluminum" mirror caps for anyone interested. They took about 3~ weeks to arrive. They're just plastic, not nice aluminum like the euro-spec oem ones I had on my CC, but they do the job and for $45 shipped, they're a bargain.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956672534.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2b7d4c4d1ZSIgM


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did most of my coding after getting it back from the shop. Enabled SSPL using energy management instead of by length of time. Added that to my document of VCDS mods, some of these translate well for the OBD11 crowd. 

Still have some items left to code again, but need to recharge the laptop. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> these were actually really easy. Found a youtube video and watched that first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude this video and your instructions have been the easiest to understand and best documented ones i've seen yet. i watched a few other videos but they all had horrible camera angles or showed people prying on the mirror cap in all different directions. thanks for sharing this!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

DanSan said:


> dude this video and your instructions have been the easiest to understand and best documented ones i've seen yet. i watched a few other videos but they all had horrible camera angles or showed people prying on the mirror cap in all different directions. thanks for sharing this!


Haha! I found someone doing the lights on a GTI before I bought them, looked again last night when I installed those and that video popped up, so I was stoked! I was going to record the install until I found that video!


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Installed Golf R springs yesterday.
Its a nice ride height feels the same so far.
This morning I did notice that the parking sensor were going off inadvertently sometimes when I was looking for parking when I arrived at work.


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Installed a Remus axle back originally for a MK7 GTI, as well as a Chipwerke Pro piggyback.

Deeper tone, not much louder. Perfect for my personal tastes.
The Chipwerke is definitely an improvement over stock, but it's also subtle.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

natis1 said:


> Installed Golf R springs yesterday.
> Its a nice ride height feels the same so far.
> This morning I did notice that the parking sensor were going off inadvertently sometimes when I was looking for parking when I arrived at work.


Nice. I have R springs on my alltrack, thought about putting the alltrack springs on my tiguan.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

scirockalot8v said:


> Nice. I have R springs on my alltrack, thought about putting the alltrack springs on my tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Be interested to see how that looks



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

natis1 said:


> Installed Golf R springs yesterday.
> Its a nice ride height feels the same so far.
> This morning I did notice that the parking sensor were going off inadvertently sometimes when I was looking for parking when I arrived at work.


any more side profile photos with those on? Saw a few cars with the oem R springs and this looks a little lower than I expected, but I'm loving the look. Just debating if I'd need those reverse rake rear spring spacers


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

bobbysanders22 said:


> any more side profile photos with those on? Saw a few cars with the oem R springs and this looks a little lower than I expected, but I'm loving the look. Just debating if I'd need those reverse rake rear spring spacers


I post some more pic when I get a chance to take some

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

natis1 said:


> Be interested to see how that looks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I'd be curious if it even rides good. That's really why I haven't done it. The alltrack isnt petite but also isnt a sow like the tiguan. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

What year Golf R springs are you guys using?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Offroad gauges*



inv4zn said:


> Offroad, yes. You can just google "obdeleven offroad information enable".
> 
> The performance, no - you need to pay for that (SWaP functions).


But will only work with nav? I understand why compass and altitude may need nav but can't OBD11 make the rest of the gauges be displayed since they don't have anything to do with nav?


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

scirockalot8v said:


> I'd be curious if it even rides good. That's really why I haven't done it. The alltrack isnt petite but also isnt a sow like the tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I dont see why they won't ride good. Since the Alltrack would be the next closest to the weight of the tiguan.

But obviously it wouldn't offer much of a esthetics lowered look compared to the R springs. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Here's a few pic posted of it on the R springs

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8RWdhaHtyC/?igshid=1oduu53s2eeat










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I like the stance!! Did you use coil spacers in the rear to even out the drop or is it just sitting on the springs alone?

How much drop are you guys getting with the Golf R setup?

Looking to lower my wife's Tiguan and was initially looking at H&R but if the ride is factory feeling with the Golf R and not sporty like the H&R's then I'd rather go with the OEM Golf R springs...don't want to hear that I ruined her car lol.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

natis1 said:


> Here's a few pic posted of it on the R springs
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B8RWdhaHtyC/?igshid=1oduu53s2eeat
> 
> ...


That looks perfect! I've got mine in the garage, I can't wait to get them on!


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Also here's the link for those "aluminum" mirror caps for anyone interested. They took about 3~ weeks to arrive. They're just plastic, not nice aluminum like the euro-spec oem ones I had on my CC, but they do the job and for $45 shipped, they're a bargain.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956672534.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2b7d4c4d1ZSIgM


I got mine on last month and look very nice on black, and mine only took 7 days to get to California.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I like the stance!! Did you use coil spacers in the rear to even out the drop or is it just sitting on the springs alone?
> 
> How much drop are you guys getting with the Golf R setup?
> 
> ...


No spacer just the springs.
The stance is nice
Will have to do a quick vcds/obd11 to do a real the headlights 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

natis1 said:


> No spacer just the springs.
> The stance is nice
> Will have to do a quick vcds/obd11 to do a real the headlights
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

What's the average drop...about 1.5"?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ivu (Nov 30, 2019)

Installed R Line pedals and foot rest. Wanted to keep my heated steering wheel and massage seats so i went only with r line black exterior.
The aluminum pedal caps were a must to get though...









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> What's the average drop...about 1.5"?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ya i would say at least 1.5 to 2 visually.

I never took measurements unfortunately 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Not just today but the 4 weeks I've had it (2020 SE 4motion deep black pearl):

Tint front windows
Paint lower side chrome strips
Plastidip the rear chrome trim 
Installed black covers over the chrome grille slats
LED high beam headlight bulbs
Modified 11 settings with OBD11
VW Muddy Buddy mats front and rear
Changed all interior lights to LED
Installed VW mud flaps
Installed LED footwell lights front and rear
Debadged
Center console tray
Covered visor warning stickers with thin blue line flag stickers

Next up:
Get quote to vinyl chrome trim around windows (only one place in the city does them and they are outrageous with their prices)
Install fog lights
Maybe install rear spoiler


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tig20ne said:


> Not just today but the 4 weeks I've had it (2020 SE 4motion deep black pearl):
> 
> Installed black covers over the chrome grille slats
> Installed LED footwell lights front and rear


curious to hear more about this. did you wrap the front grill or have something that actually went ontop of it? Also for the footwell, i assume a full kit you had to install?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...4-fd47-421a-b89c-3c33f5d4b2ce&redirect=mobile

Ebay from China. ABS plastic form fitted to our grille slats with 3M tape already installed. Mine were black metallic. Expensive but 5 minutes to install versus all the time to paint or Plastidip the grille. Took 3 weeks to arrive via China Post/USPS. With virus problem now might take a little longer.

The lights were 6 LED red marker lights from Amazon. I put one under passenger side dash, one under driver side dash, and one under each front seat pointing toward the back seat area. Wired them to fuse for power sockets. They are on when car is on and give a soft glow. If I had gone white I'm sure they would have been brighter but I wanted something to provide a little light all of the time.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...4-fd47-421a-b89c-3c33f5d4b2ce&redirect=mobile
> 
> Ebay from China. ABS plastic form fitted to our grille slats with 3M tape already installed. Mine were black metallic. Expensive but 5 minutes to install versus all the time to paint or Plastidip the grille. Took 3 weeks to arrive via China Post/USPS. With virus problem now might take a little longer.
> 
> The lights were 6 LED red marker lights from Amazon. I put one under passenger side dash, one under driver side dash, and one under each front seat pointing toward the back seat area. Wired them to fuse for power sockets. They are on when car is on and give a soft glow. If I had gone white I'm sure they would have been brighter but I wanted something to provide a little light all of the time.


Interesting... Do you have a picture of these installed on your grille? I've been meaning to do something with mine now that I got the BEC lights installed, and those have a black trim instead of chrome, so the top of the grille looks off. Do these cover the top part also? What's your thought on their quality in terms of holding up well over time?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Tig20ne said:


> Not just today but the 4 weeks I've had it (2020 SE 4motion deep black pearl):
> 
> Tint front windows
> Paint lower side chrome strips
> ...


Curious about the fog lights, I'd like an update after you get it done. I like your list, I'm on the same path, but you are definitely ahead of me. Up next for me is BEC headlights, they should be here next week.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't have an external photo storage to put the picture on to display in the forum. They look like the stock slats but black. They wrap around (4 different ones to match the left right top bottom slats) and cover all of the chrome with 3M tape on top, front and bottom. I think the ABS material will hold up I just need to see how the tape holds from -15 to 130 degrees, car washes, 75 mph driving. I've had good luck with 3M double sided auto tape holding lights on for years so I have high hopes. Looking at your grille I see 3 raised sections on each slat (is that correct or the way the light is playing off your grille), mine only has two. And on the top chrome strip the top half of mine was already black, I taped the bottom half.

They do not cover the thin top chrome pieces. I used Scotch exterior premium electrical tape for now. It is thicker, stronger, more adhesive than standard tape and is rated for exterior automotive applications. If it doesn't hold up I will vinyl wrap it.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

haunted reality said:


> Curious about the fog lights, I'd like an update after you get it done.


yeah the foglights are a big one. there were a few guys who had attempted to add fogs to their SE but I never saw a 100% working setup. one guy i think sold the car before he wired it up and the other wired it up using a generic switch and not integrated into the headlight switch.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tig20ne said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...4-fd47-421a-b89c-3c33f5d4b2ce&redirect=mobile.


does it come with all those colors? the listing is not very direct and has a bunch of different colors shown. i only need black, not 3 other different colors.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

You need to put on the order in the note to seller section that you want all 4 pieces to be black. Verify your model is included in the fitment guide.

As the package gets closer to the US don't trust the Ebay delivery update. It kept saying delivery in 2 more days for a week. Took 5 days to go 400 miles from Chicago where the USPS took over delivery to my house. About 19 days total.


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> The lights were 6 LED red marker lights from Amazon. I put one under passenger side dash, one under driver side dash, and one under each front seat pointing toward the back seat area. Wired them to fuse for power sockets. They are on when car is on and give a soft glow. If I had gone white I'm sure they would have been brighter but I wanted something to provide a little light all of the time.


I'm very interested in doing the foot well lights too. Do you have the link on Amazon? Any instruction on how you wired them? Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-TL-1...6YCSBTW042W&psc=1&refRID=QNY763RHM6YCSBTW042W

I used silicone adhesive to attach one above the floor vents under each of the front seats, one screwed to the cardboard under the dash on the passenger side and glued one to the heater duct under the driver side dash. If using that method make sure the adhesive can bear high heat because that heater duct does get hot. I used 18 ga wire to connect all of them together and ran the power to an Add-a-circuit fuse in the power outlets fuse (might be fuse 35 but can't remember for sure but it is in the owner's manual) in the fuse box behind the dash to the left of the steering wheel (in the SE it is behind the little storage door). The ground wire I ran to a bolt behind the driver's side dash just inside the side dash panel. Ran the wires under the side of each side of the center console to the dash underside.

They are bright enough that when driving in the dark they give a faint red glow in the footwells, not bright enough to clearly see (unless you get white covers instead of red). It was a quick, low cost $10 for 10 lights of which I used 4 (could use 2 in each location for more light) solution that met my needs. Already had the wire, connectors, add-a-circuit and adhesive from other projects.


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

natis1 said:


> Here's a few pic posted of it on the R springs
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B8RWdhaHtyC/?igshid=1oduu53s2eeat
> 
> ...


Looking good buddy! It has been a few years, hope all is well with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Added trunk light*

Already changed existing trunk light to an LED but wanted more light on other side. Installed a 10 LED rechargeable light in the recessed niche on the passenger side panel in the trunk. Provides more light on that side higher up. Charge should last 3 to 4 months then pull it off magnet base, recharge and put back in. No wiring required.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

ivu said:


> Installed R Line pedals and foot rest. Wanted to keep my heated steering wheel and massage seats so i went only with r line black exterior.
> The aluminum pedal caps were a must to get though...
> 
> 
> ...


Massage seats? What version of the car is that and where is are you located?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Already changed existing trunk light to an LED but wanted more light on other side. Installed a 10 LED rechargeable light in the recessed niche on the passenger side panel in the trunk. Provides more light on that side higher up. Charge should last 3 to 4 months then pull it off magnet base, recharge and put back in. No wiring required.


Can you share a link to what you bought?


----------



## ivu (Nov 30, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Massage seats? What version of the car is that and where is are you located?


They are called Ergo seats, if i'm not mistaken. Even though it’s not a proper massage function, it’s just the lumbar going up and down and in and out slowly.

I'm from Europe and the car is Highline 2.0 TSI 2020 with R Line black exterior package. Just got it last week.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DL7K1HX/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought the black model with white light. May paint the black a gray shade to better match the hatch panel color.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ordered a set of badgeskins sun visor covers to cover the ugly white airbag warning stickers. Next up going to see if the sun visors for the passenger side slides on either a GTI or Golf R to pop in my Tiguan and if they match and work. Going to order one to install. 

Trying to find the VCDS coding to give a message on the MIB that keyfob battery is low. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Trying to find the VCDS coding to give a message on the MIB that keyfob battery is low.


Interesting. A few weeks ago I got a message on the MIB telling my I had a low battery in a keyfob. I got this message when I took my spare key out of the junk drawer and went to the dealer with both keyfobs (for the coolant bottle recall). I replaced the batteries in both fobs, but I found it interesting that the one that apparently caused the weak battery error message was the one that I never use. I have made no coding changes related to this so I have no idea why my car gave me the message and yours does not (unless your battery isn't weak enough yet).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Interesting. A few weeks ago I got a message on the MIB telling my I had a low battery in a keyfob. I got this message when I took my spare key out of the junk drawer and went to the dealer with both keyfobs (for the coolant bottle recall). I replaced the batteries in both fobs, but I found it interesting that the one that apparently caused the weak battery error message was the one that I never use. I have made no coding changes related to this so I have no idea why my car gave me the message and yours does not (unless your battery isn't weak enough yet).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Don, thank you! Good to know and probably wasn’t weak enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well ordered a sun visor from a right hand drive vehicle. Amazes me go to the VW dealer, Golf GTI, Arteon, new Passat, and Atlas in the showroom all have a sliding passenger side sun visor. Tiguan, that’s a nope even on the 2020 R Line in the showroom. I think the GTI ones would work, but the mirror is bigger and location is different. That would drive me crazy and I’m not buying two new sun visors. 

GTI 










R Line










Should get here in 10 days and then apply the Badgeskins airbag warning covers to both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Last of chrome gone*

Plastidipped the chrome trim around the side windows - a lot of work. A couple of the strips didn't get enough spray on the top so I'll need to retouch those in a couple of months when it gets warmer. VW was very kind to put tight rubber all around the chrome to make it hard. The only vinyl shop in my city that does chrome delete wrap wanted $275. $25 worth material and $250 to put it on.

Next project, rear spoiler is on the way here from California so next week end that will go on.

Only thing left on list after that is fog lights.

And now that I'm in my 8th decade this will probably be the last vehicle I do work on. 😥


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well ordered a sun visor from a right hand drive vehicle. Amazes me go to the VW dealer, Golf GTI, Arteon, new Passat, and Atlas in the showroom all have a sliding passenger side sun visor. Tiguan, that’s a nope even on the 2020 R Line in the showroom. I think the GTI ones would work, but the mirror is bigger and location is different. That would drive me crazy and I’m not buying two new sun visors.
> 
> GTI
> 
> ...


Make sure to wait for it to warm up before applying those badgeskins. Most people who have applied those ones during the cold have had em fail rather quickly. 

They’ve been discontinued because of so many failure reports, I thought.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Make sure to wait for it to warm up before applying those badgeskins. Most people who have applied those ones during the cold have had em fail rather quickly.
> 
> They’ve been discontinued because of so many failure reports, I thought.


Yea plan to wait until it hits 60+ as recommended. Granted with this winter here, it won’t be a long wait. Plus I need to wait to swap out the passenger sun visor with the right hand drive model sun visor I ordered. Granted the replacement visor won’t have the warning on it since it’s from the U.K., since they’re apparently isn’t as litigious as the U.S. ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

Gave it a bath!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Went little overboard with removing interior parts to run wires for rear door Kessy handles. 
Reminded me of Dynaudio system retrofit I did on my CC 5 years ago


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

roldan.nelson said:


> Gave it a bath!


Looking good! Need to do the same to mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Went little overboard with removing interior parts to run wires for rear door Kessy handles.
> Reminded me of Dynaudio system retrofit I did on my CC 5 years ago














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It might look scary but its not at all. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m sure if you know what you’re doing and have confidence in doing it. It would be nice to have, used to it with my wife’s Volvo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s your thoughts on the turbo inlet hose? More for looks or notice any difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s your thoughts on the turbo inlet hose? More for looks or notice any difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like a dumbass i didnt look. I bought the same cold air intake for my 2018 passat but it’s different. So I was thinking I could combine both and get something that worked. I did but I might as well wait for the real one to come out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Like a dumbass i didnt look. I bought the same cold air intake for my 2018 passat but it’s different. So I was thinking I could combine both and get something that worked. I did but I might as well wait for the real one to come out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy, so you have more than just the hose. ECS tuning for the cold air intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Started the install on my Neuspeed rear sway bar. one rear end link was cracked, ordered another one so should be here tomorrow. 

Everything was super easy, i would suggest ramps but was able tti get everything done without lifting the car and removing the passenger side exhaust bolt.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Front mount Intercooler
Tuned by eurocharged here in Houston 
Will reveal numbers when it's done , damn coupler hose blows off. Have one coming in Wednesday. And hopefully tuned by the end of the week .









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mystery156 said:


> I have Suntek ceramic. I’ll get picture this afternoon. We do a lot of sunroofs at my shop with ceramic tint. Never had issues. I’ve tried many different brands of tint and have always stayed with suntek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How’s the tint on your panoramic roof doing? Any issues? Wondering if you were able to get a pic? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

dave00gt said:


> Front mount Intercooler
> Tuned by eurocharged here in Houston
> Will reveal numbers when it's done , damn coupler hose blows off. Have one coming in Wednesday. And hopefully tuned by the end of the week .
> 
> ...


 What FMIC and pipes? Was it bolt in ?


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

PZ said:


> What FMIC and pipes? Was it bolt in ?


Sport jdm intercooler, . Shop had some boost pipes, the mechanic said the setup was from his previous Subaru. fit a little tight. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Wanna rotate my tires my self. Where can I purchase a good set of wheel guides? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Wanna rotate my tires my self. Where can I purchase a good set of wheel guides? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


How will you jack up the car? I heard there is no center jacking point. If i jack up the side then I cannot place the jack stand.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

TiguanMk2 said:


> How will you jack up the car? I heard there is no center jacking point. If i jack up the side then I cannot place the jack stand.


I was able to jack up the side and place jack stands when doing my mud guards.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TiguanMk2 said:


> How will you jack up the car? I heard there is no center jacking point. If i jack up the side then I cannot place the jack stand.


Seriously? My Tiguan came with a jack. Lol


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

When I did the snow tire change over late fall last year I used a floor jack, rubber puck and the center part of the subframe in the front of the Tiguan and then under each rear control arm again with the puck. I've lifted all my VW's and friends in the front like that and then in the rear using the torsion beam again in the center (MK3's and MK4's and some B3's). 

Sadly and unlike my R32, the rear subframe on the Tiguan doesn't go under the haldex/rear diff so that's why I chose each rear control arm individually or else I would lift dead center if it was there. I know the appropriate lift locations is on the pinch welds but that breaks the paint and/or seam sealer which would cause corrosion down the road. When I lift at my brothers shop on the lift, he has rubber pucks to help protect the finish.

With my wife's previous RAV4 there were center front and rear jack points (pointed out in the owners manual too). I would lift the front and slide the jack stands under the front pinch weld lift points then carefully jack the rear and place the jack stands under the rear pinch weld lift points. Doing this would allow a four tire rotation as we didn't use snow tires/wheels on that car. The downfall again is the paint work would constantly get messed up so I would spray black plastic dip to match with the OEM paint.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How’s the tint on your panoramic roof doing? Any issues? Wondering if you were able to get a pic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put 70% stratos on every piece of glass on the tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> When I did the snow tire change over late fall last year I used a floor jack, rubber puck and the center part of the subframe in the front of the Tiguan and then under each rear control arm again with the puck. I've lifted all my VW's and friends in the front like that and then in the rear using the torsion beam again in the center (MK3's and MK4's and some B3's).
> 
> Sadly and unlike my R32, the rear subframe on the Tiguan doesn't go under the haldex/rear diff so that's why I chose each rear control arm individually or else I would lift dead center if it was there. I know the appropriate lift locations is on the pinch welds but that breaks the paint and/or seam sealer which would cause corrosion down the road. When I lift at my brothers shop on the lift, he has rubber pucks to help protect the finish.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your advice. 

On my previous non-vw cars, I always used a floor jack to jack the front center jacking point and rear differential/tow hook then placed the jack stands on the reinforced side pinch weld. That is easier to have all four wheels on air for a cross-pattern tire rotation.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> I put 70% stratos on every piece of glass on the tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious to see what the pano looks like tinted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

TiguanMk2 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice.
> 
> On my previous non-vw cars, I always used a floor jack to jack the front center jacking point and rear differential/tow hook then placed the jack stands on the reinforced side pinch weld. That is easier to have all four wheels on air for a cross-pattern tire rotation.


Yeah same here...on my FJ I use the rear diff and the front center jack point on the factory skid plate.

Just to clarify on the Tiguan, the subframe I mentioned is the black steel frame just behind the oil pan. I place the jack/puck to the left of the "dog bone" transmission mount (when looking towards the rear of the car from the front).

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

FWIW when I jack up mine I use the rubber slotted disc on the jack on the reinforced pinch weld and then place the stand right under the big subframe bolt where it mounts to the underbody. You can usually find a similar bolt out back too.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious to see what the pano looks like tinted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill get u some pics. Inside and out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Ill get u some pics. Inside and out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs_zero (Feb 18, 2006)

joszer said:


> These are the only two that I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have H&R springs on the front of my Legacy GT and they're awful. Same bouncy and crashy ride you describe. Did you cut the bump stops before installing? Also, do you have the third row?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

rs_zero said:


> joszer said:
> 
> 
> > These are the only two that I have:
> ...


I did not cut the bump stops, I don't think it would have mattered because I was not bottoming out the car. The car has the same ride height with the OEM Golf R springs and even though they feel softer, I don't believe I ever hit the bump stops. 

And yes, I do have the third row.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Finally have pictures*


































Everything done except adding fog lights next week.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have a Tiguan but another vdubber lives in the same city so I did stuff to his Tiguan. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Got around to washing and waxing my wife's car.

BEC Front headlights, lowered on Golf R Springs, and USP 10/15mm spacers. Looks sharp in person.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I don't have a Tiguan but another vdubber lives in the same city so I did stuff to his Tiguan. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!


What scare? Just want to be prepared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

joszer said:


> Got around to washing and waxing my wife's car.
> 
> BEC Front headlights, lowered on Golf R Springs, and USP 10/15mm spacers. Looks sharp in person.


Looks killer. :thumbup:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What scare? Just want to be prepared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used the file I used for the Arteon flash, and that threw out an error. I didn’t know about the Tiguan specific file for TJA. 


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I just used the file I used for the Arteon flash, and that threw out an error. I didn’t know about the Tiguan specific file for TJA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Yea there’s a specific one. Did your butthole pucker when you saw the error? I know mine would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea there’s a specific one. Did your butthole pucker when you saw the error? I know mine would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn’t Concerned. I knew he could flash it back if needed but he got it working and it’s the best. Makes driving in city traffic stress free. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I don't have a Tiguan but another vdubber lives in the same city so I did stuff to his Tiguan. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!


Here is a small video of it in action.https://youtu.be/0Gf69OGSVo4


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I wasn’t Concerned. I knew he could flash it back if needed but he got it working and it’s the best. Makes driving in city traffic stress free.
> 
> 
> Kurt


That’s good! I’m hoping my friend’s friend has access to VCP. If not I’ll treat myself and get it. Will definitely apply to my Tiguan and maybe a new e-Golf. Test driving one later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> sdvolksGTi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a Tiguan but another vdubber lives in the same city so I did stuff to his Tiguan. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!
> ...


Awesome! Lane keep assist at low speeds.
Anyone in the greater Toronto area willing to help me get this? There's a case of beer in it for ya 😁


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I don't have a Tiguan but another vdubber lives in the same city so I did stuff to his Tiguan. Activated TJA on Kurt's (2019TiguanSELPRLINE) Tiguan. Had little bit of a scare but it's all good now!


Arteon on CC interlagos wheels... nice. Still my favorite OEM style wheel to date.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

My wife got into a 2020 SE over the weekend! I haven't popped my OBD11 to play around yet, anything neat I should know?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr Euro said:


> My wife got into a 2020 SE over the weekend! I haven't popped my OBD11 to play around yet, anything neat I should know?


Have fun, a lot of these will transfer over. I don’t have the exact coding to change the new AID but it’s out there. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr Euro said:


> My wife got into a 2020 SE over the weekend! I haven't popped my OBD11 to play around yet, anything neat I should know?


There is an extensive thread on the OBD11 on the forum with the different changes you can make and the coding instructions. I'd suggest you read through that thread and find what trips your trigger.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got the BEC headlights installed! Took me a little while to figure out the hidden bolt between the fender/bumper, but once I got that out, the rest was pretty easy. So far they are stupid bright compared to the stock halogens, so we'll see if I blind anyone on the way home from work tonight. I also wrapped the top most bar of the grille in black vinyl to match the headlights, came out perfect!










DRL









low beams and fogs on (might get some 6000k white fogs now...)









Highs










And not the best video, but a quick demonstration of the light functions, and you can see the matching sequential lights


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have fun, a lot of these will transfer over. I don’t have the exact coding to change the new AID but it’s out there.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Wow thanks! I will pore over your document, it's a good guide :beer:



Tig20ne said:


> There is an extensive thread on the OBD11 on the forum with the different changes you can make and the coding instructions. I'd suggest you read through that thread and find what trips your trigger.


I will no doubt spend some time in that :thumbup: I guess I was looking for more of the "you haven't lived until you unlock _______" stuff from the people in the know


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome, hope it’s a good starting point. I had the pleasure of creating it after input and help from my friend @type17volkswagen, others on the Vortex, and lots of searching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone changed out the rear license plate bulbs? I've been hearing conflicting information about these, sometimes heard they can't be changed and then hearing you can change them. If you can change them, are they a festoon bulb or LED? What size?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

They are LED. Why would you change them?


Kurt


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I guess you could change to a brighter LED just to spend some $$

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I was sick of my trunk looking dark when taking stuff out at night. Changed that today. Made wife very happy! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

islandboy27 said:


> I was sick of my trunk looking dark when taking stuff out at night. Changed that today. Made wife very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I’m curious on how you did this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, I’m curious on how you did this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The short LED strip, I had from a previous project. I've attached pictures of the materials I used. I wired everything up and hid the wires under the plastic trim and the rubber gaskets. Took me about 10 minutes to complete. If you're technical, it's pretty self explanatory on what you need to do. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They are LED. Why would you change them?
> 
> 
> Kurt


they are way too dim for my taste. I know Deautokey has them in 36mm festoon and 194 wedge. not sure if either of those would fit as a replacement or they require a special size chip.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> they are way too dim for my taste. I know Deautokey has them in 36mm festoon and 194 wedge. not sure if either of those would fit as a replacement or they require a special size chip.


vleds.com



Kurt


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> The short LED strip, I had from a previous project. I've attached pictures of the materials I used. I wired everything up and hid the wires under the plastic trim and the rubber gaskets. Took me about 10 minutes to complete. If you're technical, it's pretty self explanatory on what you need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to do this for a while as well, but I wasn't sure if the trunk light is switched to only come on when the trunk is open. Can you confirm that these aren't on all the time? 

I assume you just ran wires from the trunk light off in the cubby to the driver's side?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> vleds.com
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


No options for license plate bulbs. I have zero idea if they are even removable or what size bulb I can put in its place.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

DanSan said:


> No options for license plate bulbs. I have zero idea if they are even removable or what size bulb I can put in its place.


They're not removeable, soldered PCBs. 

It's the first thing I looked for when I bought my car lol


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> I wanted to do this for a while as well, but I wasn't sure if the trunk light is switched to only come on when the trunk is open. Can you confirm that these aren't on all the time?
> 
> I assume you just ran wires from the trunk light off in the cubby to the driver's side?


I wired them from the trunk light, so they only come on when the trunk is open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> No options for license plate bulbs. I have zero idea if they are even removable or what size bulb I can put in its place.


Get the license plate frame. That thing is ****ing bright!! Like the sun!! 


Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

inv4zn said:


> They're not removeable, soldered PCBs.
> 
> It's the first thing I looked for when I bought my car lol


thats the rumor i've heard, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enabled corner/fog light fade out when turning. Pretty smooth looking. Will be adding to my VCDS coding doc. Next up need to see if the recent VCDS definition update can make changes to how HBA functions. Would like to lower the speed and have it work better in dark neighborhoods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Fog lights*

Added fog lights. Used a key fob/remote activation so wouldn't have to get the Euro switch or drill in a switch.


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

got new tires and wheel spacers on...


----------



## jgs164 (Feb 24, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Added fog lights. Used a key fob/remote activation so wouldn't have to get the Euro switch or drill in a switch.


Interested in this...info?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Took advantage of the nice weather yesterday and got the Tiguan cleaned up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ec2k1gt said:


> Took advantage of the nice weather yesterday and got the Tiguan cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jgs164 said:


> Interested in this...info?


I'd be very interested in hearing more too.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably used a universal fog light wiring harness with remote. They are all over Amazon or ebay. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

jgs164 said:


> Interested in this...info?



The fog lights were TYC OEM copies - $46 each from Walmart.com
The bezels were from Ebay $90 with 3 day free delivery
The wiring harnass was from Ebay - a basic fog light harnass with relay and switch. I cut off the switch. $12 from Ebay.
The remote control switch with key fobs was from Amazon for $16.
The lights came with halogen bulbs but I bought LED fog lights from Amazon for $30.

Was going to connect the trigger wire for the relay to fuse 6 in the engine bay fuse box that is the brake light solenoid but when checking for the power side I removed the fuse and discovered that when you push the start button without pushing the brake the engine starts. Decided to run thru the firewall and connect to the same fuse as the interior power plugs.

Let me know if you want actual model numbers for any of the parts.


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> The fog lights were TYC OEM copies - $46 each from Walmart.com
> The bezels were from Ebay $90 with 3 day free delivery
> The wiring harnass was from Ebay - a basic fog light harnass with relay and switch. I cut off the switch. $12 from Ebay.
> The remote control switch with key fobs was from Amazon for $16.
> ...


Any links or actual part numbers would be a huge help, thank you!


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

Looking to do the Golf R spring upgrade, is there a specific part number to look for? I have a 2020 SE 4motion

I think these springs with a sway bar will tidy up the handling nicely


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

NewTiguan said:


> Looking to do the Golf R spring upgrade, is there a specific part number to look for? I have a 2020 SE 4motion
> 
> I think these springs with a sway bar will tidy up the handling nicely


I posted up this thread almost two weeks ago questioning others which springs they did as the front springs have two different part numbers based on whether it was a manual or auto Golf R...didn't get much traffic though.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/9385683

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

NewTiguan said:


> Any links or actual part numbers would be a huge help, thank you!


Item ID: 293483671438 passenger fog light bezel Ebay
Item ID: 303483737870 driver fog light bezel Ebay
Item ID: 132033713152 fog light harnass Ebay
https://www.walmart.com/ip/242003754 Walmart.com left side fog light assembly
https://www.walmart.com/ip/515587145 Walmart.com right side fog light assembly
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LMICSIQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Amazon remote controller
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07S7G41BG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Amazon LED fog bulbs.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I installed a rear LED for the truck that came from Aliexpress for $11. Much brighter than the stock one. I had to break out the old lens to get the new one in, luckily it was an integrated kit with both the LED and clear lens.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> NewTiguan said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to do the Golf R spring upgrade, is there a specific part number to look for? I have a 2020 SE 4motion
> ...


I did the auto springs for mine and they worked out perfectly.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

MrSmith4 said:


> I installed a rear LED for the truck that came from Aliexpress for $11. Much brighter than the stock one. I had to break out the old lens to get the new one in, luckily it was an integrated kit with both the LED and clear lens.


Link?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

This showed up today, been wanting paddle shifters for a while now. 

I considered going swapping out to a Golf R wheel but didn't want to lose the heat option.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

:heart:


Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32852947835.html

It worked in both a 2019 Tiguan and a 2016 golf


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Dropped our 30k mile '18 off at the dealer due to an EPC light caused by a bad fuel relay. 
The good: all covered under warranty. 
The bad: the part may not be available for a month!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SJSTI said:


> The bad: the part may not be available for a month!!


SOrry to hear that. Can you continue driving it that way for a month? I would not be comfortable so I would push for a equal or better loaner


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Took my 19' SEL in for maintenance.

Question.. people with neuspeed or any piggybacks, did you guys remove your tunes before bringing it in for any maintenance? I took my Neuspeed power module off just incase they flag me for anything.


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> SOrry to hear that. Can you continue driving it that way for a month? I would not be comfortable so I would push for a equal or better loaner


Nope, can't drive it. It has to sit at the dealer until the part finally arrives. 
In an Atlas for now, but hoping to swap it out for something smaller. 

The dealer has been great to work with on this, so as much as it's an inconvenience for me, they're trying to help any way they can.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Painted plastic panels*

Small thing...didn't like the look of the flat black panels between the fog lights and headlights so painted them gloss black with satin clear coat. Look better in the Deep Black Pearl of the car.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Tig20ne said:


> Small thing...didn't like the look of the flat black panels between the fog lights and headlights so painted them gloss black with satin clear coat. Look better in the Deep Black Pearl of the car.


You could be banned without posting a picture...


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

WISVW said:


> You could be banned without posting a picture...


Going to take one when the winds get below 50 mph here. Those panels are another typical VW design of difficulty. There are about 8 tabs around the perimeter but most are flexible. Trying to get all of them aligned with small slits at the same time is not as easy in other cars (same issue with the fog light bezels and wheel wheel trim alignment). After 45 minutes got one fully in, the other still has one tab not fully in but the panel is in tight so might just leave it.

Here's one from in the garage, not fully in focus and lighting not same as outside.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Had a ProClip phone mount paired with a Scosche Magic Mount XL in my previous car so I just bought the same setup for the new Tig. I don't like putting a phone mount on top of the dash board so having something that stays out of my sight line through the windshield and doesn't take up 80% of a vent like some other options is perfect.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Aren't we supposed to buy a new phone with wireless charging because the 2020 comes with a wireless charging pad? Or did I just buy a new phone when I didn't need to?


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Tig20ne said:


> Aren't we supposed to buy a new phone with wireless charging because the 2020 comes with a wireless charging pad? Or did I just buy a new phone when I didn't need to?


lol That depends on how you prefer to charge/use your phone in the car. I already have a phone that is capable of wireless charging but I rarely ever use that feature. In my case, the wife and I both have a metal plate for the magnetic mounts in our cars which prevents wireless charging from working. The other reason is I like taking advantage of my car charger's USB-C Power Delivery when my battery is really low to charge quickly. During my 15-20 minute commute home when plugged in using Power Delivery, I can get at least an additional 30-40% of battery life. Any drive longer than 45 minutes and my phone is basically fully charged. I don't think any wireless charging pad can even come close to being able to do that yet unfortunately.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Flashed camera for fully functional TJA! Thank you to @sdvolksGTi!

Not the best video, but quick test after flashing after work. 

https://youtu.be/VKCpv3MFrxY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

swapped in UROtuning smoked front side markers and Beamtech LED fogs


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Need to rotate tires soon. Can anyone recommend some good wheel guides? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Put the summer wheels back on and tried out my GTI’s spacers on the Tig. I had to order new spacers for the GTI...

I want to keep the 17s for my wife and this is a subtle enhancement while keeping the ride quality and margin for error sidewall. It’s a much bigger improvement than I thought it would be with that much wheel gap. 

Hopefully summers on the GTI next weekend











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure if you noticed but it doesn't look like summer there yet.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Tig20ne said:


> Not sure if you noticed but it doesn't look like summer there yet.


This is MInnesota. Yes it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Crickets!!!


Kurt


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Installed yellow led fog lights! Loving the result.


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 rline on 21" Braselton rims. So far the ride is good for me better than stock. Just wished it was a tad bit lower  contemplating if I'll replace with Golf R springs if it is lower than the H&Rs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

michibahn said:


> Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 rline on 21" Braselton rims. So far the ride is good for me better than stock. Just wished it was a tad bit lower  contemplating if I'll replace with Golf R springs if it is lower than the H&Rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the white! Next Tig R-Line is going to be white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got rid of the unsightly warning labels on the sun visors that we have here in the States. So went from this:










To this:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got rid of the unsightly warning labels on the sun visors that we have here in the States. So went from this to this:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

type17volkswagen said:


> :thumbup:


Where you get them? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Where you get them? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Badgeskins, reached out to them since I didn’t notice you could select styles. Dennis helped and said he could create one with the R Line logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing special, just debadged the hatch!


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Nothing special, just debadged the hatch!


Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

.:Rjackson said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you have that plate under your state plate? 


Kurt


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why do you have that plate under your state plate?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Had it on my CC too, since the license plate area was long enough for a euro plate. Was going to do a custom euro plate and take off my normal one for shows, but I never got around to it. I just liked the look with the euro tag, and since the CC is for sale I figured I'd throw it on the Tiguan for ****s and giggles. This one is getting a little rough so I may get a newer one at some point...


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

The only blemish on a nice car, I think the two plates are incredibly busy.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

RocknRolla said:


> The only blemish on a nice car, I think the two plates are incredibly busy.


Agree.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

seblep said:


> Installed yellow led fog lights! Loving the result.


Which set did you go with? I'm looking to do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enabled rear fog light to operate with high beam flash. Description in video. 

https://youtu.be/4jzmyxE6Mvc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Got my upgraded rear swaybar and upgraded brackets installed. Took me forever to get it into the dealer to install. Called around to a couple, and found a local one that only charged me an hour of labor flat fee to install. Only had a short drive home, but the car feels flatter during quick turns, like the ones you do around the mini planter strip roundabouts in a neighborhood.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Enabled rear fog light to operate with high beam flash. Description in video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4jzmyxE6Mvc
> 
> ...


When you reverse how do you see at night ?? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> When you reverse how do you see at night ??
> 
> 
> Kurt


I still have a reverse on the passenger side, and if needed I can pop on the rear fog for additional light if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

islandboy27 said:


> Which set did you go with? I'm looking to do the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, this is what I got for the fogs:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B07XNWZV4S?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image










Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Made the best of my broken ebay spoiler situation and picked this up from the body shop yesterday. Will get it installed this weekend after I get the car cleaned up a bit first and add some mre 3M tape. Took the best of the 3 broken spoilers, had the crack fixed and got it body matched. Sent the others back and got a refund, so it worked out.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Made the best of my broken ebay spoiler situation and picked this up from the body shop yesterday. Will get it installed this weekend after I get the car cleaned up a bit first and add some mre 3M tape. Took the best of the 3 broken spoilers, had the crack fixed and got it body matched. Sent the others back and got a refund, so it worked out.
> 
> ...


Looks better with it being paint matched to your hard-to-find body color rather than it being pearl black :thumbup:


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Did you aim your fogs.*

Hey seblep, those fogs look great. Mine are very similar colour, I'mm using Hella yellow halogen, but mine appear to be aimed quote low. Yours look like they are aimed higher. Maybe because of the beam pattern of the LED design makes them cast outwards? My question is, did you adjust the fog upwards? IF so, how the hell did you do it, I've been asking on the forum with no answers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you rotate and have the LEDs at the 6 & 12 position expect oncoming cars to flash you. The LEDs should be at the 3 & 9 position to get them to spread horizontal. I also suspect his photos are taken with night mode which in turn show more visible light producing a somewhat unrealistic real world view. I could be wrong, but comparing to pics I’ve taken at night of my Tiguan with night mode and without night mode these look like night mode pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

You guys are right it is very hard to take pictures with my iPhone and shows a somewhat unrealistic look. There is a bit of glare but it’s not that much. Also once headlights are on the fog only lights up the very front and width on the floor.

Edit; lights are positioned at the 3&9 position.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Still looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

S**T!!! I think mine are at 10 & 4!!!  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> S**T!!! I think mine are at 10 & 4!!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


At least not 12 & 6. Long time back someone apparently had it set to that, was getting flashed a lot and if I recall everyone mentioned install at 3 & 9, but instead returned them.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's a few other things I did since I posted on here last:

- Took a risk with USMillworks and purchased the Gen1 (2012-2016) license plate bracket. Can confirm it fits although it sticks out a bit further than I'd prefer.
- Installed the LaminX rear bumper film. I have the door cup film as well but I failed at putting that on so I'll be getting it professionally installed.
- Waxed the moonroof, front/rear windshield, and put RainX on the sides while I wait for glass sealant to come in.
- Debadged the hatch and replaced the plate frame with anything but the dealership one.
- Replaced the amber side markers with clear Urotuning LED side markers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Here's a few other things I did since I posted on here last:
> 
> - Took a risk with USMillworks and purchased the Gen1 (2012-2016) license plate bracket. Can confirm it fits although it sticks out a bit further than I'd prefer.
> - Installed the LaminX rear bumper film. I have the door cup film as well but I failed at putting that on so I'll be getting it professionally installed.
> ...


Looks good! Love them debadged. What are you using as a glass sealant?

I know it’s not cheap, but you’ll love the dynamic center caps. Something about having the VW logo always upright. 

You may like this mod if you have an EZPass Flex. Painted with Rustoleum’s version of plastidip, mounted to bottom of dash tray cover and reads. Hate the look of those off white turds on the windshield, plus I have tint on my windshield. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

seblep said:


> You guys are right it is very hard to take pictures with my iPhone and shows a somewhat unrealistic look. There is a bit of glare but it’s not that much. Also once headlights are on the fog only lights up the very front and width on the floor.
> 
> Edit; lights are positioned at the 3&9 position.
> 
> ...



3 & 9 here from the front, night mode and non night mode shots. DeAutoLED fogs, bright af and color match the headlights. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> At least not 12 & 6. Long time back someone apparently had it set to that, was getting flashed a lot and if I recall everyone mentioned install at 3 & 9, but instead returned them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was jokin as I have mine at 12 & 6 and no issues.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I was jokin as I have mine at 12 & 6 and no issues.
> 
> 
> Kurt


12 & 6 isn’t helping you for actual fog either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Love them debadged. What are you using as a glass sealant?
> 
> I know it’s not cheap, but you’ll love the dynamic center caps. Something about having the VW logo always upright.
> 
> ...



















I’m jealous sorta. I don’t like the bulk of what you have but you can hide it. Mine are stickers and so they have to be put on windshield. I’m gonna say I need new ones and scrape these off and when I do need to use toll tags just hold them up and then throw back into the storage bin to left of steering wheel.  


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 12 & 6 isn’t helping you for actual fog either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Explain? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m jealous sorta. I don’t like the bulk of what you have but you can hide it. Mine are stickers and so they have to be put on windshield. I’m gonna say I need new ones and scrape these off and when I do need to use toll tags just hold them up and then throw back into the storage bin to left of steering wheel.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Inspection sticker for Virginia goes where your EZPASS sticker goes. Did this for my wife in her Volvo since she also had windshield tint. Also removed the inspection sticker and applied Sticker Shield for easy removal due to the front windshield tint. 

Sticker Shield - Windshield Sticker Applicator for Easy Application, Removal and Re-Application from Car to Car - 2 Packs of 4 inch x 6 inch Sheets (Total of 4 Sheets) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01466E24S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DS6CEb01KG8XN




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Explain?
> 
> 
> Kurt


3 & 9 gives a wide low dispersion to assist seeing the lanes under the fog. 6 your throwing light basically straight down in front and 12 just going straight up. Granted some is being reflected, but more a scatter. Try to take pics in a foggy environment to see your beam pattern. Pics above were taking in a little bit of fog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 3 & 9 gives a wide low dispersion to assist seeing the lanes under the fog. 6 your throwing light basically straight down in front and 12 just going straight up. Granted some is being reflected, but more a scatter. Try to take pics in a foggy environment to see your beam pattern. Pics above were taking in a little bit of fog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I’ll inspect them when I change out my side markers. They may be at 9&3 since I’m not getting flashed. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Inspection sticker for Virginia goes where your EZPASS sticker goes. Did this for my wife in her Volvo since she also had windshield tint. Also removed the inspection sticker and applied Sticker Shield for easy removal due to the front windshield tint.
> 
> Sticker Shield - Windshield Sticker Applicator for Easy Application, Removal and Re-Application from Car to Car - 2 Packs of 4 inch x 6 inch Sheets (Total of 4 Sheets) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01466E24S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DS6CEb01KG8XN
> 
> ...


Sticker shield is a great idea thanks!! Honestly tho I use the lower one 3 times a year if that. It’s for Colorado only. but the upper one I use a lot since it can work in Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas! 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sticker shield is a great idea thanks!! Honestly tho I use the lower one 3 times a year if that. It’s for Colorado only. but the upper one I use a lot since it can work in Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas!
> 
> 
> Kurt


I asked the shop if they’d stick it onto the sticker shield for me, and they understood why since when they get replaced sometimes dummy will cut into my tent (see the line in already) but not allowed. One left a little corner for me to work with to remove and reapply. Used a hair dryer, low speed and low heat, razor blade and patience since now Virginia has separate stickers they place onto the larger sticker for the year and month. So you have to make sure you don’t tear those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well I’m glad I don’t have to worry about all that inspection crap. Lol. 

What is that to the left of your sticker shield on the windshield? I don’t have that on my windshield and mine is a 2019 SEL PREMIUM R-Line also. 


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Love them debadged. What are you using as a glass sealant?
> 
> I know it’s not cheap, but you’ll love the dynamic center caps. Something about having the VW logo always upright.
> 
> ...


I'm no detailing enthusiast so I just got the DP Glass Coating on autogeeks.net which is on the cheaper side of the coatings/sealants. It also happens to be their in house brand as well. lol Not too confident that I can initially clean, prep, and apply these products the right way yet so once I have more experience with detailing and the products associated with it, I will explore the pricier options.

Funny you mention both of those things because they are all on the list of things I want to get next. Seeing your posts about them helped me validate my choice. lol
Dynamic center caps were a must have since I found out I could even buy them while flipping through the brochure at the dealership.
I've had a Flex for about 7 months now since the addition of our third passenger, which is same reason why I had to buy this car. Thankfully for now, I've already customized the EZPass holder a bit with a sticker that I liked instead of seeing a majority of that brick through my windshield. It'll be going straight into the cubby/tray when I buy one. I remember seeing your EZPass mod when I was looking up if it can be detected through the lid, so props for confirming it works now and in your previous posts as well. :thumbup:
Currently debating on if I should match the tint in the rear with 20% on the front side windows or just play it a little safer and get 35%. 50% is way too light. Also debating on 50% or 70% on the windshield in either blue or black, or just leave it as is. My biggest concern is that stupid VA inspection sticker because I don't want to have a cutout for it.

With you guys posting about fog lights above, I'm now even more undecided on getting yellow or color match with the headlights. May just flip a coin to decide now. lol


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

dohboi said:


> I'm no detailing enthusiast so I just got the DP Glass Coating on autogeeks.net which is on the cheaper side of the coatings/sealants. It also happens to be their in house brand as well. lol Not too confident that I can initially clean, prep, and apply these products the right way yet so once I have more experience with detailing and the products associated with it, I will explore the pricier options.
> 
> Funny you mention both of those things because they are all on the list of things I want to get next. Seeing your posts about them helped me validate my choice. lol
> Dynamic center caps were a must have since I found out I could even buy them while flipping through the brochure at the dealership.
> ...


For the fogs, easy solution! Get a dual-led [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention], for me it was just too expensive with shipping and all but seems like a great product! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I’m glad I don’t have to worry about all that inspection crap. Lol.
> 
> What is that to the left of your sticker shield on the windshield? I don’t have that on my windshield and mine is a 2019 SEL PREMIUM R-Line also.
> 
> ...


That pic is my wife’s Volvo, not my ride but so you got an idea of another option for those out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I’m glad I don’t have to worry about all that inspection crap. Lol.
> 
> What is that to the left of your sticker shield on the windshield? I don’t have that on my windshield and mine is a 2019 SEL PREMIUM R-Line also.
> 
> ...


I assuming that's the Volvo he was referring to since the dash looks a little different.



Reihenmotor5 said:


> I asked the shop if they’d stick it onto the sticker shield for me, and they understood why since when they get replaced sometimes dummy will cut into my tent (see the line in already) but not allowed. One left a little corner for me to work with to remove and reapply. Used a hair dryer, low speed and low heat, razor blade and patience since now Virginia has separate stickers they place onto the larger sticker for the year and month. So you have to make sure you don’t tear those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've refreshed before replying then seeing you guys talk about the stupid sticker after. lmao I had the same discovery of it being separate stickers now when I repositioned the sticker on my old car. Makes these stickers even more annoying than before.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

seblep said:


> For the fogs, easy solution! Get a dual-led [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention], for me it was just too expensive with shipping and all but seems like a great product!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion! I'll look into that. I was just thinking that if they had something like this, it would make my life easier since I had no idea that dual LEDs were a thing. lol Let's see if it's worth the cost to have that option of either. :beer:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> I'm no detailing enthusiast so I just got the DP Glass Coating on autogeeks.net which is on the cheaper side of the coatings/sealants. It also happens to be their in house brand as well. lol Not too confident that I can initially clean, prep, and apply these products the right way yet so once I have more experience with detailing and the products associated with it, I will explore the pricier options.
> 
> Funny you mention both of those things because they are all on the list of things I want to get next. Seeing your posts about them helped me validate my choice. lol
> Dynamic center caps were a must have since I found out I could even buy them while flipping through the brochure at the dealership.
> ...


I’ll have to check out that stuff. I apply Rain-X to all my windows and Rain-X for plastic to all the cameras around to keep them clean and clear. 

Yea love the dynamic caps and that lid. Totally worth it. 

They do cutouts for the inspection sticker, if you see the pic above it’s faint but you can see there is a cutout. I went with AirBlue80 since front windshield tint is illegal and while some will do it they’ll remind you if you get caught it’s on you for the fine. Plus some shops will fail you at inspection time if you don’t tell them about it. I have a medical exemption so I went with 35% all around and as mentioned AirBlue80 on the front. Reminds me of the front windshield color BMW used to use with that faint blue coloring. Skyline Tint in Springfield has done all of my vehicles. Great work, ask for Paul and tell him I sent you. You can PM for my info to get a referral. 

https://www.skylinetint.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'll look into that. I was just thinking that if they had something like this, it would make my life easier since I had no idea that dual LEDs were a thing. lol Let's see if it's worth the cost to have that option of either. :beer:


I thought about those just seemed too much of a hassle every time you get in the ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I thought about those just seemed too much of a hassle every time you get in the ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They always power on white. Until you intervene you wouldn’t see a difference, but you have the option to light them up yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I know I will get lambasted for saying this but why would anybody tint their windshield? Besides being illegal it is dangerous to lower the visibility of seeing someone in front of a car. Many laws come into effect because someone did somethig they shouldn't and someone else got hurt. I sure miss my old ticket writing/arresting days.😞


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

seblep said:


> They always power on white. Until you intervene you wouldn’t see a difference, but you have the option to light them up yellow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I was thinking yellow for default, but can’t set a default so instead of just messing with it decided I’d be content with color matching. 

On a side note has anyone tested this in their VW? 

https://youtu.be/U1yuNNmyaNk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> I know I will get lambasted for saying this but why would anybody tint their windshield? Besides being illegal it is dangerous to lower the visibility of seeing someone in front of a car. Many laws come into effect because someone did somethig they shouldn't and someone else got hurt. I sure miss my old ticket writing/arresting days.


AirBlue80 has no impact on visibility. Cops don’t even notice it it’s that clear, just a faint tint of blue. I got it since I’m a transplant recipient and due to my immunosuppressants I’m now at a higher risk of skin cancer. AirBlue80 reduces UV rays by 98%. Plus people that get tint to reduce interior heat and no front tint defeats the purpose. The windshield lets in the greatest amount of light. My wife was impressed on a trip to the beach how much cooler the car was and not having to run the AC harder which improves fuel economy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> I know I will get lambasted for saying this but why would anybody tint their windshield? Besides being illegal it is dangerous to lower the visibility of seeing someone in front of a car. Many laws come into effect because someone did somethig they shouldn't and someone else got hurt. I sure miss my old ticket writing/arresting days.


You can “tint” your windshield clear the airblue80 for example. It won’t raise red flags and it keep the heat out. My shop had it next to a heat lamp and you could barley feel the heat. I haven’t gotten it yet but soon I hope. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I was thinking yellow for default, but can’t set a default so instead of just messing with it decided I’d be content with color matching.
> 
> On a side note has anyone tested this in their VW?
> 
> ...


Yes. Our fob is too wide.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You can “tint” your windshield clear the airblue80 for example. It won’t raise red flags and it keep the heat out. My shop had it next to a heat lamp and you could barley feel the heat. I haven’t gotten it yet but soon I hope.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Not here in VA. Most cops will overlook it since it’s “clear”, but still illegal. If a cop decides otherwise you get a ticket and told to remove. That’s why some shops here will do it, but they will flat out tell you they’re not responsible for any tickets and the removal isn’t free if you’re pulled over and ticketed. Also inspection shops will flag it even though clear and may fail you. If you have a good relation with a shop, you’re good. Dealer does mine for free, but I show them my registration that shows medical exemption. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes. Our fob is too wide.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Damn it, was hoping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well your state sux!! I live in Missouri and I don’t run a front plate and cops could care less. We have inspections BUT..... 

Effective August 28, 2019, motor vehicles for the first ten years following the model year of manufacture and having less than 150,000 miles on the odometer are exempt from the safety inspection requirement. 

I heard the Northeast states are horrible for this stuff. I mean heck NJ you can’t even pump your own gas!!  


Kurt


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> AirBlue80 has no impact on visibility. Cops don’t even notice it it’s that clear, just a faint tint of blue. I got it since I’m a transplant recipient and due to my immunosuppressants I’m now at a higher risk of skin cancer. AirBlue80 reduces UV rays by 98%. Plus people that get tint to reduce interior heat and no front tint defeats the purpose. The windshield lets in the greatest amount of light. My wife was impressed on a trip to the beach how much cooler the car was and not having to run the AC harder which improves fuel economy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is interesting... This would work for house windows too. What about yellowing or change of colour as time pass? How many years are they guaranteeing?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Starstarbucks said:


> This is interesting... This would work for house windows too. What about yellowing or change of colour as time pass? How many years are they guaranteeing?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Never heard of them yellowing and if I recall lifetime warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well your state sux!! I live in Missouri and I don’t run a front plate and cops could care less. We have inspections BUT.....
> 
> Effective August 28, 2019, motor vehicles for the first ten years following the model year of manufacture and having less than 150,000 miles on the odometer are exempt from the safety inspection requirement.
> 
> ...


Oh I’m fully aware, I hate having a front license plate. I’m sure you could get away with it, but I’m in a county where it’ll just attract attention. So not with the trouble. 

Now I’ve never heard of anyone having an issue running AirBlue80 since it’s not even noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll have to check out that stuff. I apply Rain-X to all my windows and Rain-X for plastic to all the cameras around to keep them clean and clear.
> 
> Yea love the dynamic caps and that lid. Totally worth it.
> 
> ...


I'll update you when I get the coating. My goal is to minimize the amount of time I put towards applying something that will have water bead and create a smooth, even swipe every time the wiper blade passes over the glass. idk why, but I hate seeing a trail of water anywhere except on either ends of the blade when it passes.

Thanks for the recommendation. If I decide to go there I'll shoot you a PM for that referral.




Tig20ne said:


> I know I will get lambasted for saying this but why would anybody tint their windshield? Besides being illegal it is dangerous to lower the visibility of seeing someone in front of a car. Many laws come into effect because someone did somethig they shouldn't and someone else got hurt. I sure miss my old ticket writing/arresting days.😞


IMO, I think modern day automotive lighting has advanced far enough that there is ample light to show you what's in front of you even with a darker tint than the ones mentioned so far. That being said, I'll most likely be going with the legal limit for the VA medical exemption (70% windshield) if I can figure out a good way to solve my inspection sticker problem.



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well your state sux!! I live in Missouri and I don’t run a front plate and cops could care less. We have inspections BUT.....
> 
> Effective August 28, 2019, motor vehicles for the first ten years following the model year of manufacture and having less than 150,000 miles on the odometer are exempt from the safety inspection requirement.
> 
> ...


VA isn't a fun state even if only 10% of you is a car enthusiast. lol Thankfully, I haven't gotten any grief for anything over the past years. The closest we have now to your new safety exemption is a period of emissions exemption based on the production date of the car for the first few years (can't remember how many).





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh I’m fully aware, I hate having a front license plate. I’m sure you could get away with it, but I’m in a county where it’ll just attract attention. So not with the trouble.
> 
> Now I’ve never heard of anyone having an issue running AirBlue80 since it’s not even noticeable.
> 
> ...



Same here, I hate the front plate. I've been lucky and ran no front plate for years without getting pulled over for a ticket. The only time I'm okay having a front plate is if there is a quality tow hook mount, that I can easily remove, available for the car. Since it's more of a family car, the front plate mount will be there for 95% of the time. The other 5% is for it being off for cars and coffee, car shows, or similar events.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Paul does great work, and you’ll see some high end rides and that gave me confidence. Nice guy too and takes care of his customers. That’s why I’ve sent him business over the years or at least recommend him for jobs. Paul also does ceramic treatments, and it’s something I may do at some point. 

Paul will cut out for the inspection sticker, invest in Sticker Shield and you’ll be golden. Done and used on both our vehicles. 

Looking forward to results with the glass treatment. 

Take it there are some VW meetups in your area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

So it is not really a tint but a coating similar to what they put in house windows to keep out uv/ir rays. I had skin cancer this year and the dermatologist says I have a 50% chance of it returning but he never had windshield tint listed as a means to prevent it. I'm not aware of our state having medical exemptions. Again police do enforce tinting laws they just can't catch everyone that violate the law. I worked with a woman in Iowa who bought a used car and on the way home with it she was pulled over by a trooper for excessive tint. She was so mad at the dealer for selling it to her she turned around and took it back.

Front plates are an important part of law enforcement for police to see oncoming cars that may be wanted in an amber alert, bolo, etc. Those needs far outweigh someone not liking the look of a front plate. I do know most of Missouri LEOs do enforce traffic laws, I used to live there. They know the chances are good that people that don't follow traffic laws are also violating other laws and/or have warrants. Violating traffic laws gives them legal right to pull over and determine other crimes. I know many city police don't enforce traffic laws often but deputies and troooers do. We have big drug busts weekly on the interstate of people buying drugs in Colorado and transporting them back east. Every one of them were stupid enough to break one or more traffic laws.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> So it is not really a tint but a coating similar to what they put in house windows to keep out uv/ir rays. I had skin cancer this year and the dermatologist says I have a 50% chance of it returning but he never had windshield tint listed as a means to prevent it. I'm not aware of our state having medical exemptions. Again police do enforce tinting laws they just can't catch everyone that violate the law. I worked with a woman in Iowa who bought a used car and on the way home with it she was pulled over by a trooper for excessive tint. She was so mad at the dealer for selling it to her she turned around and took it back.
> 
> Front plates are an important part of law enforcement for police to see oncoming cars that may be wanted in an amber alert, bolo, etc. Those needs far outweigh someone not liking the look of a front plate. I do know most of Missouri LEOs do enforce traffic laws, I used to live there. They know the chances are good that people that don't follow traffic laws are also violating other laws and/or have warrants. Violating traffic laws gives them legal right to pull over and determine other crimes. I know many city police don't enforce traffic laws often but deputies and troooers do. We have big drug busts weekly on the interstate of people buying drugs in Colorado and transporting them back east. Every one of them were stupid enough to break one or more traffic laws.


Well I drive. 40,000$ car and I’m white soooooo. Racial profiling works in my favor. 


Kurt


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I drive. 40,000$ car and I’m white soooooo. Racial profiling works in my favor.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Actually a white couple in their 70s from New England were arrested twice on the interstate with large amounts of grass and THC products. They were taking them home for Christmas presents. But I think they were driving an old VW microbus. So vehicle profiling I guess.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Rainy day respite*

Took it out of the garage for a few minutes in between rain showers.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Took it out of the garage for a few minutes in between rain showers.


Why does it look so plain? Did you get smaller wheels or something? 


Kurt


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why does it look so plain? Did you get smaller wheels or something?
> 
> 
> Kurt


I got rid of all the chrome.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> So it is not really a tint but a coating similar to what they put in house windows to keep out uv/ir rays. I had skin cancer this year and the dermatologist says I have a 50% chance of it returning but he never had windshield tint listed as a means to prevent it. I'm not aware of our state having medical exemptions. Again police do enforce tinting laws they just can't catch everyone that violate the law. I worked with a woman in Iowa who bought a used car and on the way home with it she was pulled over by a trooper for excessive tint. She was so mad at the dealer for selling it to her she turned around and took it back.
> 
> Front plates are an important part of law enforcement for police to see oncoming cars that may be wanted in an amber alert, bolo, etc. Those needs far outweigh someone not liking the look of a front plate. I do know most of Missouri LEOs do enforce traffic laws, I used to live there. They know the chances are good that people that don't follow traffic laws are also violating other laws and/or have warrants. Violating traffic laws gives them legal right to pull over and determine other crimes. I know many city police don't enforce traffic laws often but deputies and troooers do. We have big drug busts weekly on the interstate of people buying drugs in Colorado and transporting them back east. Every one of them were stupid enough to break one or more traffic laws.


AirBlue80 is considered tint since it’s a film like any other tint. It’s designed for people that don’t want dark windows but want the heat suppression. 

Sorry to hear you had skin cancer. Dermatologist probably doesn’t know it’s available and can be done. If you need a medical exemption he’ll write one for you. My transplant team wasn’t aware, but I was trying to think of every way possible to lessen my exposure. Once I told them they filled out the form required by the state of Virginia and they even added it to their list on ways to protect yourself after a transplant. 

Some states like Florida and Pennsylvania don’t require front plates, wish VA was like that, but some counties and municipalities have quotas to make, so some just pull you over to meet a quota and not go any further other than writing a ticket or giving you a warning for minor offenses. I know the county I am in and others I drive through, no front plate and odds are I’m getting stopped. That’s why I went ahead and passed up on white LEDs in my side markers. I’m not trying to draw attention, not because I’m transporting drugs, don’t need the hassle with a wife and two little ones. Happens one too many times, and as we know you get the speech of just put the plate back on. Now granted even with my authorized tint I’ve never had a cop pull me over to inquire why my sides are dark, front windshield isn’t noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Took it out of the garage for a few minutes in between rain showers.


Like the blackout, you see this?










OEM part with radar behind the badge. Understand it’s done in Europe a lot and can be found on Australian eBay for around $300. Granted you’ll need to get it recalibrated after install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah, it's kind of funny but I actually like the chrome and black VW badge on front and back. When I rebadged I left the back one on. Probably wouldn't like it if it was as big as on the old microbus.

I might paint the back one black and put it back on. Painted the Jeep emblem black and put back on my Jeeps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They look nice too! I was considering that front, but then thought about the cost involved overall. Badgeskins does a front overlay that doesn’t interfere with the radar but once I black that out, then I got to do the back badge and it won’t stop. I like the look of mine as is, but I’m considering one of the vinyl overlays for the R on the grill from Badgeskins. Just not sure if I want to do red or blue. Granted my little girl loves VWs and she’s asked for pink, ha. She also helped picked all 30 colors I rotate through on the AID. 










Welcome to input on that, since I want a little pop and a little more noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Pink would look really cute.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Pink would look really cute.


Lol, yea my daughter would love it. Granted I’ve coded Robin’s Egg Blue, Lavender, Shocking Pink, Deep Pink, and Raspberry Red as part of the 30 colors per her request. Originally did 10 colors, but she ate up most of those so I expanded to 30. First 10 are VW colors, remaining 20 mix of other colors I like on sports cars and her picks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome! Paul does great work, and you’ll see some high end rides and that gave me confidence. Nice guy too and takes care of his customers. That’s why I’ve sent him business over the years or at least recommend him for jobs. Paul also does ceramic treatments, and it’s something I may do at some point.
> 
> Paul will cut out for the inspection sticker, invest in Sticker Shield and you’ll be golden. Done and used on both our vehicles.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Will keep that in mind.

There was one on Wednesdays that I used to go to in Fairfax when I had a Jetta years ago. The group is called NovaDubs and I believe they still do meet on Wednesdays although there may not be as many people as there once was. I feel like you might already know but there are two great C&Cs around here too. Katie's on Saturday in McLean for a lot of the high end sports cars and supercars/hypercars. That's super early though. If you get there at 5AM during the "car season" you're late and have to park far outside the lot and walk to it. There's also one on Sunday at Dulles Landing out in Aldie.



Tig20ne said:


> So it is not really a tint but a coating similar to what they put in house windows to keep out uv/ir rays. I had skin cancer this year and the dermatologist says I have a 50% chance of it returning but he never had windshield tint listed as a means to prevent it. I'm not aware of our state having medical exemptions. Again police do enforce tinting laws they just can't catch everyone that violate the law. I worked with a woman in Iowa who bought a used car and on the way home with it she was pulled over by a trooper for excessive tint. She was so mad at the dealer for selling it to her she turned around and took it back.
> 
> Front plates are an important part of law enforcement for police to see oncoming cars that may be wanted in an amber alert, bolo, etc. Those needs far outweigh someone not liking the look of a front plate. I do know most of Missouri LEOs do enforce traffic laws, I used to live there. They know the chances are good that people that don't follow traffic laws are also violating other laws and/or have warrants. Violating traffic laws gives them legal right to pull over and determine other crimes. I know many city police don't enforce traffic laws often but deputies and troooers do. We have big drug busts weekly on the interstate of people buying drugs in Colorado and transporting them back east. Every one of them were stupid enough to break one or more traffic laws.


I believe VA is one of the very few that have a medical exemption that allows full windshield tint

Completely understand LEOs have a job to do so if I do get some grief, I wouldn't complain. As Reihenmotor5 said, wish it was more like the states that only required one plate since pretty much all the states don't require one also happen to surround VA. West VA, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Missippi, Georgia, North and South Carolina, and Florida all don't require two. 



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I drive. 40,000$ car and I’m white soooooo. Racial profiling works in my favor.
> 
> 
> Kurt


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Must be nice! Although I'm Asian so I kind of just fly under the radar anyways.



Tig20ne said:


> I got rid of all the chrome.





Tig20ne said:


> Painted the Jeep emblem black and put back on my Jeeps.


I can't see the pictures but there are a few OEM wheels in 19s and 20s that could be on craigslist or something similar. I believe they have black Suzuka 20s available as an option to be equipped on the SEL R Line Black Editions so maybe you could find one. There are also a ton of black 5x112 "high end" wheels on eBay if you ever wanted a good size wheel.

Side note, :wave: <-- There's a Jeep wave fellow JKU owner. lol





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Welcome to input on that, since I want a little pop and a little more noticeable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yellow? Could go well with a yellow carbon ceramic Porsche BBK swap :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Open the garage so it could see the outside for a few minutes. Nothing is open so no where to drive to...


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Superchud said:


> Open the garage so it could see the outside for a few minutes. Nothing is open so no where to drive to...


Crack open a quarantine beer and grill on the driveway to give it some company for a bit. Today is supposed to be amazing weather.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, long time since I was on, took 25 minutes to catch up 

Got my... Umm... Extension.

Got a 22k oil change, and installed my bio cabin filter. Need to find the programming to enable that.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Man, long time since I was on, took 25 minutes to catch up
> 
> Got my... Umm... Extension.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Looks nice, who installed?

Here’s what you’re looking for:

Air Care Climatronic**

Module 08 (HVAC)
Coding
Byte 15*
Bit 5-6, select 20 Filtering of interior compartment air,installed
Do It!

Shut down car and then restart car to enable.

https://youtu.be/LxBvM5GorpM

* You will need either of the two cabin air filters:
Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter (can be bought on Amazon)
VW 5Q0 819 669 (not sure it’s available through US part channels)
*Arteon’s needed 5F Adaptation change of Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-clima_slave_2_0x16 set to Active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going to order a vinyl overlay for the R on the grill, stuck on color choice though. 

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p47/R_badgeskin_.html

Fan of the electric blue 
Red is always nice (but not a true R obviously)
Orange for kidney disease 
Or Green for organ donation due to my license plate being a personalized Donate Life plate

From there going to get matching color for the steering wheel R logo insert. 

Open to thoughts on what to go with. Once ordered will show pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> zackdawley said:
> 
> 
> > Man, long time since I was on, took 25 minutes to catch up
> ...


ECS has that VW part for the filter, though says it doesn't fit the Tiguan...


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

ECS says a lot of parts don't fit the MQB Tiguan when they do fit.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Man, long time since I was on, took 25 minutes to catch up
> 
> Got my... Umm... Extension.
> 
> ...


What with that roof on that house? It look like frosting on a cake. All swoopy like it was put on with and offset spatula  


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Swapped the trim piece around the drive mode select knob with the 4motion one...wife says "you pay more attention the car than you do to me" lol. I told her OEM+....










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Swapped the trim piece around the drive mode select knob with the 4motion one...wife says "you pay more attention the car than you do to me" lol. I told her OEM+....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that piece I need to swap out also. Was it hard? How did you do it? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have that piece I need to swap out also. Was it hard? How did you do it? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Nope...there are four clips and one outter one below the knob which you can see in the comparison picture. I started from the drive select knob side with a plastic trim tool and with a gentle/careful pry worked my way around.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Nope...there are four clips. I started from the drive select knob side with a plastic trim tool and with a gentle/careful pry worked my way around.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sweet my trim piece came with 4 different plastic trim tools. So it should take 5 minutes tops? What about a new E Brake with auto hold. I bet that is a bit more difficult huh? Cause I have that also. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Nope...there are four clips and one outter one below the knob which you can see in the comparison picture. I started from the drive select knob side with a plastic trim tool and with a gentle/careful pry worked my way around.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh and satin chrome mirror caps and a dash cam and inlays for the front, back and steering wheel badges. Oh and new side markers with the LED STRIP instead of the single bulb. I think that’s it. Lol. Winter sux. I need spring so I can get stuff done!! 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Swapped the trim piece around the drive mode select knob with the 4motion one...wife says "you pay more attention the car than you do to me" lol. I told her OEM+....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple but one of my favorite swaps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Oh and satin chrome mirror caps and a dash cam and inlays for the front, back and steering wheel badges. Oh and new side markers with the LED STRIP instead of the single bulb. I think that’s it. Lol. Winter sux. I need spring so I can get stuff done!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


I hear ya...we lucked out here in CT with a mild winter though I didn't "play" much. Still have the spoiler to install but going to wait for consistent 60-70 temps. Which then leads for the paint protection film and some yellow led fogs when time allows. I tend to do these things when the kids go to bed...out to the garage and play.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Simple but one of my favorite swaps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!! In the next few weeks I'll swap the snows off for the factory 20's which means I'll finally get those Dynamic center caps on...OEM+ mods.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! I got too excited with putting on airbag overlays and put them on when it was warm enough then a cold snap so hoping hitting them with a blow dryer will reactivate the adhesive. My own fault, but couldn’t wait. Probably order a back up and now just trying to decide what color I want the R to be on the front grill (electric blue, red, orange or green). May even get Badgeskins’s blackout overlay for the front logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Yup the reason why I've held off the on spoiler and PPF

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## versones (Mar 16, 2020)

Oil change and new Intake just installed 

Getting ready for ECU tune


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

versones said:


> Oil change and new Intake just installed
> 
> Getting ready for ECU tune


I did the math and at my dealership at least, the oil change is only $10 more than if I did it my self. So I’m going to go there when it needs it. Plus it’ll be on them if anything goes wrong and they have a coffee and snack bar!  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I did the math and at my dealership at least, the oil change is only $10 more than if I did it my self. So I’m going to go there when it needs it. Plus it’ll be on them if anything goes wrong and they have a coffee and snack bar!
> 
> 
> Kurt













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I did the math and at my dealership at least, the oil change is only $10 more than if I did it my self. So I’m going to go there when it needs it. Plus it’ll be on them if anything goes wrong and they have a coffee and snack bar!
> 
> 
> Kurt


How much would the dealer charge be? I've heard it is ridiculously high.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Welcome back! Looks nice, who installed?
> 
> Here’s what you’re looking for:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I got the Mann one. I think I got it on Amazon.

Futrell Autowerks in Hillsboro Oregon does all the work on it. 

I'm not sure about the roof, not my house.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

While not as perfect at the Audi, but works and stays in place while driving. 

https://youtu.be/SXJDGtTa0p0

Also a fan of these in daytime running:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do you need somewhere to put your keys? Mine just stays in a pocket...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> While not as perfect at the Audi, but works and stays in place while driving.
> 
> https://youtu.be/SXJDGtTa0p0
> 
> ...


Where did you get those side markers?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan

Also come in clear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan
> 
> Also come in clear
> 
> ...


My clears came yesterday. need to install them but it’s 30 outside. Brrrr. I have a garage but not a lot of room on either side to do it sadly. 

Oh and yes why don’t you keep key in pocket? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Where did you get those side markers?


Ugh that fog light condensation!!! I’m glad mine don’t do that. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> How much would the dealer charge be? I've heard it is ridiculously high.


Mines $60. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My clears came yesterday. need to install them but it’s 30 outside. Brrrr. I have a garage but not a lot of room on either side to do it sadly.
> 
> Oh and yes why don’t you keep key in pocket?
> 
> ...


Toughen up! Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My clears came yesterday. need to install them but it’s 30 outside. Brrrr. I have a garage but not a lot of room on either side to do it sadly.
> 
> Oh and yes why don’t you keep key in pocket?
> 
> ...


I hate having keys in my pocket while I drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ugh that fog light condensation!!! I’m glad mine don’t do that.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yea probably not a good idea installing the fogs on probably the hottest and humid days last year. No garage here. I’ll pop the cover and hit them with hot air at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mines $60.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Not bad especially if they rotate the tires as part of the service. I guess I don't have to worry about it for 3 years though.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I hate having keys in my pocket while I drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear mine on a lanyard around my neck.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]in all seriousness takes about 5 minutes total for both, turn the wheel, get a flat head screwdriver and slide it down the wheel well slot and it’ll pop right out. Unplug, plug in, pop back in and repeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> I wear mine on a lanyard around my neck.


Hate stuff around my neck, drives me crazy having to wear a lanyard around my neck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hate stuff around my neck, drives me crazy having to wear a lanyard around my neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't stand them in your pockets or around your neck. I've heard you can get the fob chip implanted in your brain then you don't need the fob at all. But then it would be easy for someone to steal your car, just a little beheading.👼


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! I got too excited with putting on airbag overlays and put them on when it was warm enough then a cold snap so hoping hitting them with a blow dryer will reactivate the adhesive. My own fault, but couldn’t wait. Probably order a back up and now just trying to decide what color I want the R to be on the front grill (electric blue, red, orange or green). May even get Badgeskins’s blackout overlay for the front logo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of those choices, I'd go blue. Maybe a green outline of the "R" like the ehybrid Porsche badges? I still think yellow would be awesome.




2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My clears came yesterday. need to install them but it’s 30 outside. Brrrr. I have a garage but not a lot of room on either side to do it sadly.
> 
> 
> Kurt





Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]in all seriousness takes about 5 minutes total for both, turn the wheel, get a flat head screwdriver and slide it down the wheel well slot and it’ll pop right out. Unplug, plug in, pop back in and repeat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^^ +1. Took me a few minutes on each side using a screwdriver to press down on the tab. Took me longer to adjust my plate mount than it took to install both side markers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]dohboi [/mention]I do really like the electric blue, reason I’m considering red for the pop, orange since I suffered from kidney disease (even though you’d never know), and green for organ donation since I received a kidney from my best friend’s wife 2 years ago. Either one of those two last colors would tie into my license plate. 

Wonder if Dennis at Badgeskins could do a green outline  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]in all seriousness takes about 5 minutes total for both, turn the wheel, get a flat head screwdriver and slide it down the wheel well slot and it’ll pop right out. Unplug, plug in, pop back in and repeat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the method I used last time as I have clears now. Its just too cold. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan
> ...


Am I crazy or didn’t you do the clear sidemarkers like 2 months ago? Didn’t I give you **** about the bulb colors? Lol.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Am I crazy or didn’t you do the clear sidemarkers like 2 months ago? Didn’t I give you **** about the bulb colors? Lol.


I had smoked 2 months ago, never did clear on black. I was contemplating clear LED vs amber though. 

May have given me a ribbing though, ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pulled the wheels for cleaning and coating today. Was only able to get the tears down though as the wife needed help. G-Techniq wheel armor used. Knocking out the fronts tomorrow. Any good tips for rotors? Lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I had smoked 2 months ago, never did clear on black. I was contemplating clear LED vs amber though.
> 
> May have given me a ribbing though, ha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like I misread the quotation, I thought Kurt said he just ordered the clears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Looks like I misread the quotation, I thought Kurt said he just ordered the clears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has them, just sleeping on installing them cuz it’s a little nippy out . I kid Kurt, but looking forward to seeing what they look like on yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019Tiguan is in MO, that post on Facebook is someone in FL. I don’t have Facebook myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2019Tiguan is in MO, that post on Facebook is someone in FL. I don’t have Facebook myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear, I’m just trying to make sure I’m joking around with the same person, haha. The FB post is marked Florida due to tagging UROtuning in the photo as they are located in Tampa. Looks the exact same to me. #conspiracy


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, he’s done the same as me but with the clear. I had the smoked myself from UroTuning with amber LEDs from deAutoLED. I had one side fail, deAuto sent replacements and then the other side failed. Good thing they sent replacements. Saw that [mention]dohboi [/mention]got the ones with LED stripe so I grabbed those and think they look nice and uniform. Plus the stripe sort of matches the style of the headlights. Man I really need to get in and do my panoramic LEDs since I have all the parts to make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Adjusted the positioning of the license plate. Not sure if I like where it is since it's maxed out so I can't angle it more to hug the bumper better. Posting a before and after below and some pics of the spacing between the plate and the bumper now. Spacing seems a little bigger now in between them. At least it doesn't interfere with the parking sensors at all even though it's sitting lower!

Before:



















After:



















Spacing between plate and bumper in this new position:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Adjusted the positioning of the license plate. Not sure if I like where it is since it's maxed out so I can't angle it more to hug the bumper better. Posting a before and after below and some pics of the spacing between the plate and the bumper now. Spacing seems a little bigger now in between them. At least it doesn't interfere with the parking sensors at all even though it's sitting lower!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Isn’t that sensor picking it up now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> I swear, I’m just trying to make sure I’m joking around with the same person, haha. The FB post is marked Florida due to tagging UROtuning in the photo as they are located in Tampa. Looks the exact same to me. #conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is me. It tagged Florida on FB cause of me tagging urotuing. I do live in mo. I wanted the clear still but with the strip of leds and not just the single bulb so I’m gonna switch. I know they are amber but I’m ok with that as I think these are a unique amber and don’t look OEM when on. I have sold my old clears along with the leds bulbs to a member in Canada. So I made some of my money back. But yes it’s too cold to do it even tho it takes 5 minutes. Lol 


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Isn’t that sensor picking it up now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! I mentioned in that post that it didn't trip sensors. I was surprised it didn't pick up the plate mount at all. I didn't even have to mess around more than once besides flipping the back plate to move it from the left lower side to the right upper side. It's almost completely perfect except for the spacing between the bumper and plate in that configuration.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Picked up an emergency triangle to fit in the rear deck cubby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Picked up an emergency triangle to fit in the rear deck cubby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I don’t know when I’d use mine. But it fills the space where it’s supposed to be


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! Saw mattchatr’s build and was curious if the Tig has a spot and it does so grabbed one from DAP today. Tomorrow going to order up a vinyl overlay for the R in the grill badge and on the steering wheel. Just waffling on the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Nope! I mentioned in that post that it didn't trip sensors. I was surprised it didn't pick up the plate mount at all. I didn't even have to mess around more than once besides flipping the back plate to move it from the left lower side to the right upper side. It's almost completely perfect except for the spacing between the bumper and plate in that configuration.


Went back and saw you grabbed the US Millworks, looks to definitely be more flexible with placement due to the mounting options. Did you go for the quick release model? Looks like from their video your spacing looks to be correct and expected. May reconsider and sell the Platypus I got on eBay. May futz around with mounting again, but I hate when license plates are at an angle and not level. Supposedly if I adjust the angle of the plate it can be out of view of the sensors. . Just need to determine that angle and if I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! Saw mattchatr’s build and was curious if the Tig has a spot and it does so grabbed one from DAP today. Tomorrow going to order up a vinyl overlay for the R in the grill badge and on the steering wheel. Just waffling on the color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one in the R and tried it out in the Tig, it fits just fine. Was going to get one for the Tig as well.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Picked up an emergency triangle to fit in the rear deck cubby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for mentioning this. I can finally put something in that random latch on the hatch. I always wondered what should've gone there. Added that to the list of things I want to get now. lol



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went back and saw you grabbed the US Millworks, looks to definitely be more flexible with placement due to the mounting options. Did you go for the quick release model? Looks like from their video your spacing looks to be correct and expected. May reconsider and sell the Platypus I got on eBay. May futz around with mounting again, but I hate when license plates are at an angle and not level. Supposedly if I adjust the angle of the plate it can be out of view of the sensors. . Just need to determine that angle and if I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a USMillworks light weight quick release version. The spacing on this one (the one I bought is not specifically for the MK2 Tig unfortunately) compared to when I had the MK6 Jetta version is a big difference. Since that thread is the highest search result in google, I'll explain in more detail over there to make sure anybody else who's researching can see it too. I'm gonna post that detailed review/impression in the front plate mount thread when I got a few more detail pics.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Installed my body-matched OEM spoiler extension on Saturday! Loving the little detail that no one but us will notice lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Installed my body-matched OEM spoiler extension on Saturday! Loving the little detail that no one but us will notice lol













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Installed my body-matched OEM spoiler extension on Saturday! Loving the little detail that no one but us will notice lol


How much did it cost to color match? I’m curious cause from VW you can only get it in pure white or black correct? Thanks I love mine!!


















Kurt


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

So I'm really good buddies with my local body shop. For them to fix the crack and paint it, retail was like $400, but I got it for $235. After a full refund from ebay on the broken spoiler I'm in it for $15 total  (And correct, they only come in black or white form VW)


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Nice can't beat that deal!! Worked out in the end after all the broken ones.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How much did it cost to color match? I’m curious cause from VW you can only get it in pure white or black correct? Thanks I love mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t understand why this can’t be the default spoiler for the R Line and as one piece for the R so there’s no line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t understand why this can’t be the default spoiler for the R Line and as one piece for the R so there’s no line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















So they can make more money off something they know people want. The same way manufacturers put popular items in seperate option packs. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

True but if they can make a totally new and different front fascia for the R Line they can easily extend the spoiler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> True but if they can make a totally new and different front fascia for the R Line they can easily extend the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why you are at it. Why don’t you ask for the GTI ENGINE AND DSG that other markets get.  maybe they will see this and be like “ohhhhh mmmmmmm geeee!” That’s a great idea.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If they can’t give us that, at least they can do is whisper sweet nothings in my ear by faking it some more with exterior looks. Granted I’m not buying a 202x just for an extended spoiler. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

So the 202x comes standard with a longer spoiler that is equivalent to the accessory one I have? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So the 202x comes standard with a longer spoiler that is equivalent to the accessory one I have?
> 
> 
> Kurt


I was joking, one can only hope. But I am on the phone with VW Help now about a longer spoiler, DLA headlights, LED euro tails, GTI engine, DSG, hidden backup cam, telescoping passenger side visor, and multicolor ambient lighting. Did I forget anything? I have them now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was joking, one can only hope. But I am on the phone with VW Help now about a longer spoiler, DLA headlights, LED euro tails, GTI engine, DSG, hidden backup cam, telescoping passenger side visor, and multicolor ambient lighting. Did I forget anything? I have them now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're wanting an Arteon? lol


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes the Dynaudio system and the center console with the cover for cup holders!! Oh and the shorter
Wheelbase version. I only need 5 seats and not all the room in the rear. Thanks sugar


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sounds like you're wanting an Arteon? lol


You’re right about that, but don’t see two car seats fitting in the back. One day, but by then it’ll be all electric. I do know what I want when It comes around that time to purchase. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Ordered my coil overs!
https://scalesuspension.com/shop/en...olor-blue/custom_springs_color-original_color

I’ve got these on my A7 and absolutely love the ride.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So the 202x comes standard with a longer spoiler that is equivalent to the accessory one I have?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Can confirm that the 2020 does NOT come with the spoiler extension.  At least they come already painted in Pure White for us though.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

dohboi said:


> Can confirm that the 2020 does NOT come with the spoiler extension.  At least they come already painted in Pure White for us though.


Some CAN come with the spoiler installed as an option, one of the dealers near me has 5 2020 Tigs on the lot with it installed from the factory.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

gti_addict said:


> Some CAN come with the spoiler installed as an option, one of the dealers near me has 5 2020 Tigs on the lot with it installed from the factory.


That’s awesome! It’s still only an option though. You’re lucky to have a dealership that does this close by. Not a single one in my area preinstalls it nor does it come standard.  ROW R Lines just come with it standard.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

So a local dealership close by is offer 20% off accessories. You guys should see if anybody in your area is offering the same thing. After looking around on eBay and other vendors, looks like the discounts end up being around the price with the 20% off anyways or better since I don’t have to paying for shipping. If you have anywhere cheaper to get these things, let me know. I’m looking at the dynamic center caps and the spoiler. Center caps end up being $137 and the spoiler ends up being $276. I couldn’t find an eBay listing for the spoiler so everything right now is like $250 before shipping. Anything other suggestions on things to get? I just bought the baby mirror and the sun shade.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks dohboi, I’m going to have to take a look. I may be inside, but I can still support the economy this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

There are several online VW dealers that offer 23% to 25% off accessories and parts. No sales tax shipping to my location but you do pay shipping so heavy items are probably cheaper at local VW dealer full cost. But with the 15% rebate on accessories VW is also giving it is good price for OEM. Bought the VW Weathertec mats, splash guards and couple of other items for about 40% off list.

Several of us have bought the spoiler from an Ebay dealer for $220 with free shipping. One guy had broken one delivered three times but everyone else were fine.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks dohboi, I’m going to have to take a look. I may be inside, but I can still support the economy this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is the VW in Fairfax if that helps you cuz you’re local too.


Xclusiv:Alliance
IG: @dohboi_


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> This one is the VW in Fairfax if that helps you cuz you’re local too.
> 
> 
> Xclusiv:Alliance
> IG: @dohboi_


Thanks, I’m closer to Sheehy but got my ride from Alexandria VW since it’s close to my office, well at least it used to be for the time being. Will be checking all of them since you can do pickup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Tig20ne said:


> There are several online VW dealers that offer 23% to 25% off accessories and parts. No sales tax shipping to my location but you do pay shipping so heavy items are probably cheaper at local VW dealer full cost. But with the 15% rebate on accessories VW is also giving it is good price for OEM. Bought the VW Weathertec mats, splash guards and couple of other items for about 40% off list.
> 
> Several of us have bought the spoiler from an Ebay dealer for $220 with free shipping. One guy had broken one delivered three times but everyone else were fine.


Is this 15% from VW Corporate in addition to what the dealership is also offering? If so I’ll have to look into that. I saw the spoiler on eBay but I’d rather have it already painted white since it’s only an extra $20 and I know it wouldn’t be broken. Didn’t see a listing for a white one yet, just the black one. I kinda wouldn’t mind if it was broken cuz his all in total after his ordeal was ordering delivery for dinner basically lmao.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The 15% should be separate, you have to sumbit the receipts for the rebate. Last time discounts didn't matter. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

gti_addict said:


> The 15% should be separate, you have to sumbit the receipts for the rebate. Last time discounts didn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yep, submitted, approved, received.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

gti_addict said:


> The 15% should be separate, you have to sumbit the receipts for the rebate. Last time discounts didn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk





Tig20ne said:


> Yep, submitted, approved, received.


Good to know fellas. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dohboi said:


> So a local dealership close by is offer 20% off accessories. You guys should see if anybody in your area is offering the same thing. After looking around on eBay and other vendors, looks like the discounts end up being around the price with the 20% off anyways or better since I don’t have to paying for shipping. If you have anywhere cheaper to get these things, let me know. I’m looking at the dynamic center caps and the spoiler. Center caps end up being $137 and the spoiler ends up being $276. I couldn’t find an eBay listing for the spoiler so everything right now is like $250 before shipping. Anything other suggestions on things to get? I just bought the baby mirror and the sun shade.


Use this as well as you can combine with the 20% offer. I did this and saved 35%. I had dealership order it so it was free shipping. Went and picked it up. Used my receipt and got the extra 15% later as a gift card as described. Hope this helps. 

Get a 15% Rebate by Mail13 via a Volkswagen Visa Prepaid Card14 (Up to $300) When You Purchase Select Volkswagen Accessories Between 01.01.20 and 03.31.20.

Allow 8–10 weeks for delivery of Visa Prepaid Card.

View offer details
13Receive a 15% rebate via a Visa Prepaid Card by mail when you purchase select Volkswagen Accessories from a participating dealership. Recreational and sporting equipment is not eligible for the 15% Accessories Rebate. Volkswagen Accessory Rebates may be combined with dealer discounts/offers. Rebate based on purchase amount before taxes and labor. Allow 8–10 weeks for delivery of Visa Prepaid Card. Not redeemable for advertised specials, previous purchases, or cash. One rebate per household. Limitations apply. Void where prohibited. Offer expires 03.31.20. Visit VolkswagenRebates.com or see participating Volkswagen dealer for complete details. 14Card is issued by MetaBank, Member FDIC, pursuant to a license from Visa U.S.A. Inc. No cash access or recurring payments. Can be used everywhere Visa debit cards are accepted. Cards expire after 6 months; unused funds will forfeit after the valid through date. Card terms and conditions apply.










Kurt


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Smoked indicators and euro switch


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good sk8too!

Anyone ever done the LED cup holder pads? Like the idea for nighttime road trips just wondering if they’re too bright at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good sk8too!
> 
> Anyone ever done the LED cup holder pads? Like the idea for nighttime road trips just wondering if they’re too bright at night.
> 
> ...


Where do you get them? I’d be down to try them. Sound cool. 


Kurt


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

All over ebay

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

gti_addict said:


> All over ebay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk





















Kurt


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


because apparently searching on ebay is too hard lol

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=vw+led+cup+holder+lights&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=led+cup+holder+lights


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, eBay, AliExpress, Amazon have them. 

https://youtu.be/MVXuqnzvfAg

Not a VW logo but gives an idea. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally got my Urotuning LED clear side markers to complete my full LED front light setup. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, eBay, AliExpress, Amazon have them.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MVXuqnzvfAg
> 
> ...


Thanks. Hopefully they are water proof. Drinks sweat a lot. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They are most seemed to be rated IP67


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

islandboy27 said:


> Finally got my Urotuning LED clear side markers to complete my full LED front light setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bulbs you got in the side marker?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sk8too said:


> Which bulbs you got in the side marker?


He picked up these:


https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan

You can get them in clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah just saw that...already got the non LED smoked markers installed:banghead:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sk8too said:


> Yeah just saw that...already got the non LED smoked markers installed:banghead:


Yea same here, but got these after seeing them and look better. The line goes nicely with the styling of the front headlights. I figure I’ll either sell the others at some point. Plus you’re helping the economy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

islandboy27 said:


> Finally got my Urotuning LED clear side markers to complete my full LED front light setup.
> 
> Image 1
> 
> ...


Glad to see more and more of these getting installed!





sk8too said:


> Yeah just saw that...already got the non LED smoked markers installed:banghead:


Make the switch! They're much cleaner. I'm pretty sure somebody will scoop your current ones up very quickly if you decide to sell those.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Picked up an emergency triangle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Picked up an emergency triangle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm literally ordering that right now. lol Just figuring out if there's any specialty tools I can get as well to cover shipping.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Picked up these 21x9" +35 Audi Rotors the other day, getting some curb rash fixed and smaller tires on the way, should hopefully have them on the car next week. Was not the plan for an OEM+ look but could not pass up the deal I got on them


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picked up these 21x9" +35 Audi Rotors the other day, getting some curb rash fixed and smaller tires on the way, should hopefully have them on the car next week. Was not the plan for an OEM+ look but could not pass up the deal I got on them


Those are going to look sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Where do you order the triangle?


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Where do you order the triangle?
> 
> 
> Kurt


https://www.shopdap.com/000-093-055-aa-vw-audi.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Picked up an emergency triangle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had purchased the VW OEM Roadside Kit, (which includes the triangle). I had no idea that cubby on the hatch lid was for the triangle! I'll assume the one in the kit would attach in there?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> I had purchased the VW OEM Roadside Kit, (which includes the triangle). I had no idea that cubby on the hatch lid was for the triangle! I'll assume the one in the kit would attach in there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Don’t know to be honest, I just have the kit for wounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picked up these 21x9" +35 Audi Rotors the other day, getting some curb rash fixed and smaller tires on the way, should hopefully have them on the car next week. Was not the plan for an OEM+ look but could not pass up the deal I got on them


Keep us updated on the fitment! I've been looking at wheels too.



mc7719 said:


> I had purchased the VW OEM Roadside Kit, (which includes the triangle). I had no idea that cubby on the hatch lid was for the triangle! I'll assume the one in the kit would attach in there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


The one in the kit is smaller I believe, so I'm not sure if it fits that hatch properly. Give it a shot and report back. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone running spacers for a better fitment with factory suspension on 20” Sazukas? If so, what size spacers used and by chance any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone running spacers for a better fitment with factory suspension on 20” Sazukas? If so, what size spacers used and by chance any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a screen shot with pic from member [mention]Savvv [/mention] 

I asked him the same thing. He has his lowered but you can see the spacer sizes and the difference in the pics. Hope that helps.










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Here is a screen shot with pic from member [mention]Savvv [/mention]
> 
> I asked him the same thing. He has his lowered but you can see the spacer sizes and the difference in the pics. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding and posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

dohboi said:


> The one in the kit is smaller I believe, so I'm not sure if it fits that hatch properly. Give it a shot and report back. lol


Well it doesnt fit into the hatch lid cubby, FYI









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Got the satin chrome mirror caps, new side markers and the 4motion trim piece put in. Took me 20 minutes to all of that!! 

The mirror caps look soooooooo stellar on white! 

Let me know what you all think. 











































Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for finding and posting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Got the satin chrome mirror caps, new side markers and the 4motion trim piece put in. Took me 20 minutes to all of that!!
> 
> The mirror caps look soooooooo stellar on white!
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picked up these 21x9" +35 Audi Rotors the other day, getting some curb rash fixed and smaller tires on the way, should hopefully have them on the car next week. Was not the plan for an OEM+ look but could not pass up the deal I got on them


Get these on yet?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

mc7719 said:


> Well it doesnt fit into the hatch lid cubby, FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!




2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Got the satin chrome mirror caps, new side markers and the 4motion trim piece put in. Took me 20 minutes to all of that!!
> 
> The mirror caps look soooooooo stellar on white!
> 
> ...


Another one added to the LED side marker gang and the mirror caps actually do look pretty good! Did you get these off of AliExpress? Trying to find a satin chrome cap that has cutout for the 2020 blind spot indicator. I also saw Carbon Fiber mirror caps but it's twice as much as the chrome ones are.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thank you! Yes got them on AliExpress. https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956...er_id=17ab7bf39da945af8398157049737b50&is_c=Y


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thank you! Yes got them on AliExpress. https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956...er_id=17ab7bf39da945af8398157049737b50&is_c=Y
> 
> 
> Kurt


Kibowear cares









Q


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

COVID-19 got me bored so I washed the Tig yesterday and put on the OEM baby mirror to get some fresh air. May end up washing again out of boredom today since it's already yellow from pollen.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dohboi said:


> COVID-19 got me bored so I washed the Tig yesterday and put on the OEM baby mirror to get some fresh air. May end up washing again out of boredom today since it's already yellow from pollen.


Ugh I want the 2020 side mirrors. I can never see the blind spot light during the day. I mean my wheel vibrates and pushes me back but still. I see now why after 2 years they changed it to an Audi design. Looks good. I washed and detailed mine the other day and covered all the carpet with the dealer film so now I don’t have to spend hours raking and vacuuming dog hair. It has been a life saver. It also protects for mud,dirt, liquid. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ugh I want the 2020 side mirrors. I can never see the blind spot light during the day. I mean my wheel vibrates and pushes me back but still. I see now why after 2 years they changed it to an Audi design. Looks good. I washed and detailed mine the other day and covered all the carpet with the dealer film so now I don’t have to spend hours raking and vacuuming dog hair. It has been a life saver. It also protects for mud,dirt, liquid.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Kurt, since you swapped caps recently, can your recall if there is a connector like the one in the post I started late last night about doing a retrofit to the 2019 BSM to the one on the 2020 model? Take a look at the video I added to the original post and you’ll see what I’m talking about. 

Possible to retrofit 2019 BSM indicator to the new 2020 BSM?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9394077&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ugh I want the 2020 side mirrors. I can never see the blind spot light during the day. I mean my wheel vibrates and pushes me back but still. I see now why after 2 years they changed it to an Audi design. Looks good. I washed and detailed mine the other day and covered all the carpet with the dealer film so now I don’t have to spend hours raking and vacuuming dog hair. It has been a life saver. It also protects for mud,dirt, liquid.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yeah I thought my BSM was going to be like yours but was pleasantly surprised when I found out it had a new location and indicator in the 2020. It’s so much easier to see when it’s active even when it’s bright. Check out the thread the Reihenmotor started, maybe you can help and start a new movement of 2020 side mirror swaps.

Is that dealer film is going to last with constant use? I have two dogs, a husky and a GSD/Chow mix, so fur is a daily part of my life so I know your pain.  Even though they’re not allowed in any car but our Jeep, fur still manages to get into the Tig. Thankfully I can deal with the small amounts that find it’s way into mine. We’ve done half a dozen carpet cleanings in our Jeep and pretty much gave up trying since it takes hours to get it all out.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dohboi said:


> Yeah I thought my BSM was going to be like yours but was pleasantly surprised when I found out it had a new location and indicator in the 2020. It’s so much easier to see when it’s active even when it’s bright. Check out the thread the Reihenmotor started, maybe you can help and start a new movement of 2020 side mirror swaps.
> 
> Is that dealer film is going to last with constant use? I have two dogs, a husky and a GSD/Chow mix, so fur is a daily part of my life so I know your pain.  Even though they’re not allowed in any car but our Jeep, fur still manages to get into the Tig. Thankfully I can deal with the small amounts that find it’s way into mine. We’ve done half a dozen carpet cleanings in our Jeep and pretty much gave up trying since it takes hours to get it all out.


I think it will as I have the floor mats down for the humans and Cooper is confined to the back in dog jail (see pic) and I have put down tons of blankets back there so it shouldn’t get tore up. If it does and hair is just stuck to the carpet back in that space I’m in with that. As it is easier to vacuum and clean. If the hair is in the front 2/3rds then it won’t stick and just get sucked up by the vacuum. Easy. Also I wanted the back to be protected from mud and dirt etc as cooper get dirty at the far parks. I’ll keep you all updated if I remember.










Kurt


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dohboi said:


> COVID-19 got me bored so I washed the Tig yesterday and put on the OEM baby mirror to get some fresh air. May end up washing again out of boredom today since it's already yellow from pollen.


mirror is 000061125P right? I just installed my kids car seat this past weekend and haven't found a mirror I like. Is that the Lusso Gear seat protector? I bought one but couldn't get the baby seat to tighten down with it on, not sure if im doing something wrong. Second I remove the seat protector I can get the baby seat nice and tight. the baby seat slides around too much towards the front of the seat with the protector on


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I think it will as I have the floor mats down for the humans and Cooper is confined to the back in dog jail (see pic) and I have put down tons of blankets back there so it shouldn’t get tore up. If it does and hair is just stuck to the carpet back in that space I’m in with that. As it is easier to vacuum and clean. If the hair is in the front 2/3rds then it won’t stick and just get sucked up by the vacuum. Easy. Also I wanted the back to be protected from mud and dirt etc as cooper get dirty at the far parks. I’ll keep you all updated if I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt is that the OEM metal divider? It’s crossed mine to get one, not for a dog but for my kids. Just kidding everyone. My thought is when we come back from the in-laws for birthdays or Xmas we have so much junk in the back my thought is if something were to ever happen the divider would contain items in the back from two kids in car seats or even us up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I think it will as I have the floor mats down for the humans and Cooper is confined to the back in dog jail (see pic) and I have put down tons of blankets back there so it shouldn’t get tore up. If it does and hair is just stuck to the carpet back in that space I’m in with that. As it is easier to vacuum and clean. If the hair is in the front 2/3rds then it won’t stick and just get sucked up by the vacuum. Easy. Also I wanted the back to be protected from mud and dirt etc as cooper get dirty at the far parks. I’ll keep you all updated if I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooper looks excited to be in dog jail. Lol 



DanSan said:


> mirror is 000061125P right? I just installed my kids car seat this past weekend and haven't found a mirror I like. Is that the Lusso Gear seat protector? I bought one but couldn't get the baby seat to tighten down with it on, not sure if im doing something wrong. Second I remove the seat protector I can get the baby seat nice and tight. the baby seat slides around too much towards the front of the seat with the protector on


Yup, that’s the part number for the mirror and that’s the same seat protector. In terms of fit, the VW mirror is hard to beat. It doesn’t feel loose since it’s mounted onto the headrest posts. Quick and easy removal (the mirror part just comes off with a button press) if you need that spot for an adult passenger. No having to adjust straps and the mirror can be tilted in any direction plus the added benefit of being able to use the base with a tablet holder later. 

I haven’t noticed issues yet with the seat protector since I installed my car seat base. I’m using the LATCH anchors if that information helps you in any way. Just checked the base again and there is minimal movement.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Kurt is that the OEM metal divider? It’s crossed mine to get one, not for a dog but for my kids. Just kidding everyone. My thought is when we come back from the in-laws for birthdays or Xmas we have so much junk in the back my thought is if something were to ever happen the divider would contain items in the back from two kids in car seats or even us up front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup OEM. LOVE IT!! Mine was waaaaaaaaay less than what VW charges. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yup OEM. LOVE IT!! Mine was waaaaaaaaay less than what VW charges.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Who did you get it through?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Leyo intake installed. Man, is that thing loud for an intake. Aerofabb splitter going on tomorrow or Thursday depending what time it arrives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dohboi said:


> Yup, that’s the part number for the mirror and that’s the same seat protector. In terms of fit, the VW mirror is hard to beat. It doesn’t feel loose since it’s mounted onto the headrest posts. Quick and easy removal (the mirror part just comes off with a button press) if you need that spot for an adult passenger. No having to adjust straps and the mirror can be tilted in any direction plus the added benefit of being able to use the base with a tablet holder later.
> 
> I haven’t noticed issues yet with the seat protector since I installed my car seat base. I’m using the LATCH anchors if that information helps you in any way. Just checked the base again and there is minimal movement.


sounds good. I'll have to try again with the seat protector, I might be doing something wrong so who knows. I'm using the LATCH system too and got it hooked up no problem without the protector.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]DanSan [/mention] what seats you have? Some you can just use the seatbelt and it’ll clamp down with no give when forward facing. 

Have these in both vehicles, a little wide but lasts as your child grows. 

https://www.gracobaby.com/en-US/4ever-car seat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I did 4 “mods” today and 1 on Saturday. 3 are obvious and 2 may or may not be obvious. Comment below. Thanks —


























Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Who did you get it through?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Facebook marketplace special. I was lucky to find it so close to where I lived. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I did 4 “mods” today and 1 on Saturday. 3 are obvious and 2 may or may not be obvious. Comment below. Thanks —
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took off R badge on grill, white inlay, white inlay on steering wheel, white R overlay on steering wheel and rear badge white inlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Curb rash repaired on the 21's with a fresh diamond cut! Ordering tires today, hopefully will have them on the car by the end of the week!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Took off R badge on grill, white inlay, white inlay on steering wheel, white R overlay on steering wheel and rear badge white inlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 badge vynils and carpet plastic. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> 3 badge vynils and carpet plastic.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Missed the carpet plastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]DanSan [/mention] what seats you have? Some you can just use the seatbelt and it’ll clamp down with no give when forward facing.
> 
> Have these in both vehicles, a little wide but lasts as your child grows.
> 
> ...


i have the 4Ever DLX from Graco and its rear facing right now. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> i have the 4Ever DLX from Graco and its rear facing right now. I'll give it another shot.


Once forward facing then you can use the seatbelt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Took off R badge on grill, white inlay, white inlay on steering wheel, white R overlay on steering wheel and rear badge white inlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorta. You didn’t mention the front sensor. And there I another mod but you can barely see it in the pic with the steering wheel. Good try tho. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Curb rash repaired on the 21's with a fresh diamond cut! Ordering tires today, hopefully will have them on the car by the end of the week!


If you are doing summer tires I recommend These!! I had them on my last car and superior tire for the money. https://www.ebay.com/itm/264583138831


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sorta. You didn’t mention the front sensor. And there I another mod but you can barely see it in the pic with the steering wheel. Good try tho.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yea the front sensor has the overlay/inlay or am I missing something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea the front sensor has the overlay/inlay or am I missing something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No this app didn’t update that you missed the plastic till now. 


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

DanSan said:


> sounds good. I'll have to try again with the seat protector, I might be doing something wrong so who knows. I'm using the LATCH system too and got it hooked up no problem without the protector.


I had to press down with a good amount of body weight/force on the base so it nestled more into the seat bottom to get that last click. I'm using a Chicco Key Fit base.



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I did 4 “mods” today and 1 on Saturday. 3 are obvious and 2 may or may not be obvious. Comment below. Thanks —
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the rear emblem looks like it blends into the hatch more with those overlays.



bobbysanders22 said:


> Curb rash repaired on the 21's with a fresh diamond cut! Ordering tires today, hopefully will have them on the car by the end of the week!


When you post pics, I'd love to see how flush these are with a front/rear shot of the side!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aerofabb splitter installed today. Still need to put the splash pan back on but ooooohweeee, Ricky Bobby!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Aerofabb splitter installed today. Still need to put the splash pan back on but ooooohweeee, Ricky Bobby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, did you have to drill like in the video we apparently both ran into on YouTube?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Aerofabb splitter installed today. Still need to put the splash pan back on but ooooohweeee, Ricky Bobby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good, did you have to drill like in the video we apparently both ran into on YouTube?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, there’s 10 holes you have to drill. The splitter itself is pre-drilled to make alignment a breeze though. 

Dug em out the bin for review, just for you pal. In case you’re contemplating it.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Got to bring it up a tad before it settles but scale coilovers are on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yea, there’s 10 holes you have to drill. The splitter itself is pre-drilled to make alignment a breeze though.
> 
> Dug em out the bin for review, just for you pal. In case you’re contemplating it.


Thanks! I am. At present trying to figure out my rear tail light issue. All works fine, but if my left blinker is on it’s fine, but when you engage the brakes the left and right blinker start working. If the right blinker is on it’s fine, but when you engage the brakes neither blinker is working. Makes no damn sense considering I’ve even set LA71, RC8, HRA65 and HLC10 back to factory settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! I am. At present trying to figure out my rear tail light issue. All works fine, but if my left blinker is on it’s fine, but when you engage the brakes the left and right blinker start working. If the right blinker is on it’s fine, but when you engage the brakes neither blinker is working. Makes no damn sense considering I’ve even set LA71, RC8, HRA65 and HLC10 back to factory settings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s your mapping look like currently? 

Did I see that you installed a euro switch and rear dogs recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

sk8too said:


> Got to bring it up a tad before it settles but scale coilovers are on.


Can't you take it lower? Looks like a Jeep with a 6" lift.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Tig20ne said:


> Can't you take it lower? Looks like a Jeep with a 6" lift.


LOL!!! It does have a bit more it COULD go.


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

sk8too said:


> Got to bring it up a tad before it settles but scale coilovers are on.


I like the drop! Does your lane sensors still works fine? No need to recalibrate? How's the ride? Where and how much did these go for?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> What’s your mapping look like currently?
> 
> Did I see that you installed a euro switch and rear dogs recently?
> 
> ...


Going to double check and grab the coding for the rears. Installed that last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

michibahn said:


> I like the drop! Does your lane sensors still works fine? No need to recalibrate? How's the ride? Where and how much did these go for?


So I have a Christmas tree of errors due to the drop, kinda expected it honestly. 

The ride is incredible, very close to OEM with a little firmer. NOT bouncy at all. Check em out https://scalesuspension.com/


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I’m a slapnuts and thanks for all those who helped. I dropped a links in a recht  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe 10/15 mm spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

sk8too said:


> Got to bring it up a tad before it settles but scale coilovers are on.


I like that it has markings for the height on there. That makes it super convenient when adjusting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Original










Or this:










Quarantined gives one time when kids are napping. Found the angle so the front sensor isn’t engaged (so far). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't you already have screws in the normal place for a front plate?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Don't you already have screws in the normal place for a front plate?


Have these:

https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=1_11_99

Got to love VA, front license plate is required by law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Just installed my roof spoiler. Was going to do the glass coating but it may rain tonight so decided against it since it involves a deeper cleaning. I’ll see if I can get it done tomorrow. Bonus pic featuring my cousin’s decked out Taco rig.


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

sk8too said:


> Maybe 10/15 mm spacers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks nice... gonna admit i’m jealous, I went the spring route, had hoped the drop was a little more. I’ll circle back with ya in a few weeks to see what your thought are on the ride.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How flush is it to the bumper with the new positioning? That would be what determines it for me. I’m about to move mine back to the original position I had it.


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yea, there’s 10 holes you have to drill. The splitter itself is pre-drilled to make alignment a breeze though.
> 
> Dug em out the bin for review, just for you pal. In case you’re contemplating it.


this is awesome was hoping someone might have these. I ordered the splitter a week ago and was hoping to get an idea of the install before it arrives.
-Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> How flush is it to the bumper with the new positioning? That would be what determines it for me. I’m about to move mine back to the original position I had it.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Drove around to test and had to bump up more to get out of the way of the sensor. Here’s new angle:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Original position is the way I’d go IMO. The way you had it before was the most flush I’ve seen any plate mount.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Original position is the way I’d go IMO


Yea I’m thinking the same too. I’ll clean behind it this week and put it back to original position. If anyone is thinking the Platypus with front sensors, pass. Do what dohboi did for his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have these:
> 
> https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=1_11_99
> 
> ...


So if you already have the factory location to mount it why go to all of this trouble?  It would cover up the existing holes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> So if you already have the factory location to mount it why go to all of this trouble?  It would cover up the existing holes.


Didn’t like it centered and bought this quickly and already had the mount due to Virginia requiring a front plate. Also wanted it to catch your eye by being off center since I hope people either sign up to be an organ donor or consider being a living donor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

sk8too said:


> So I have a Christmas tree of errors due to the drop, kinda expected it honestly.
> 
> The ride is incredible, very close to OEM with a little firmer. NOT bouncy at all. Check em out https://scalesuspension.com/


How do you plan to fix all the errors?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Washed the Tiguan and threw on my Artwork Bodyshop front splitter over the weekend! Not everyone's taste, but I dig it. Hoping to find time this week to throw the 21's and Golf R springs on, I'm getting anxious lol


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


Looks like all of your cars are VWs. Jetta GLI and CC R-Line in your garage?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Looks like all of your cars are VWs. Jetta GLI and CC R-Line in your garage?


Good eye! The GLI is an edition 30, that's my wife's and the CC is my other car, it was my daily driver until I got the Tiguan, now it's for sale lol


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I gather the splitter is an ornamental add-on.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

michibahn said:


> How do you plan to fix all the errors?


Take it to get an alignment and see what that bill is.


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

sk8too said:


> Take it to get an alignment and see what that bill is.


Please keep us posted  so I would know what to do when I go that low  goodluck!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

michibahn said:


> Please keep us posted  so I would know what to do when I go that low  goodluck!


It’s gonna suck I’m sure lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea hear alignment plus calibration due to the drop can run around 500-700. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

sk8too said:


> It’s gonna suck I’m sure lol


The mechanical portion of the alignment will be in the $100 range. But the sensor alignment is another $600ish. I didn’t do it on mine with just an H&R Spring drop but inevitably you’ll need it dumped on coils.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

roldan.nelson said:


> this is awesome was hoping someone might have these. I ordered the splitter a week ago and was hoping to get an idea of the install before it arrives.
> -Thanks!


Not gonna lie, it was quite a bitch getting the aerobrace in position and getting all the washers and spacers under it. You’ve really gotta get up under there and pull the front half of the splash down a good bit and then you’re basically feeling around blind trying to get the bolts lined up and through everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Does bought the wife count for this thread? We pick it up Saturday. SEL Black/black. 2020. 

Oh, also discovered that Whispbar roof racks for a 2016 CX5 will fit and work on these despite Whispbar not having a setup for the Tig listed. 

We will be transferring the wife’s setup to her Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Not gonna lie, it was quite a bitch getting the aerobrace in position and getting all the washers and spacers under it. You’ve really gotta get up under there and pull the front half of the splash down a good bit and then you’re basically feeling around blind trying to get the bolts lined up and through everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well hearing that looks like I’ll eventually just have either of these guys install at some point:

https://wolfautopower.com/

https://store.ngpracing.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Does bought the wife count for this thread? We pick it up Saturday. SEL Black/black. 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well hearing that looks like I’ll eventually just have either of these guys install at some point:
> 
> https://wolfautopower.com/
> 
> ...


It’s obviously definitely doable and for someone with more tips and tricks up their sleeve than I, it should be a breeze. All in it took me about an hour and a half. 

I also don’t have half the tools the instructions “required” so I was making do with a ratchet instead of the correct size wrenches really limiting the space I had to work with. 

Then the wife kept coming out every 5 minutes to make sure the Tig didn’t crush me or anything lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> It’s obviously definitely doable and for someone with more tips and tricks up their sleeve than I, it should be a breeze. All in it took me about an hour and a half.
> 
> I also don’t have half the tools the instructions “required” so I was making do with a ratchet instead of the correct size wrenches really limiting the space I had to work with.
> 
> ...


Lol, wives. Was doing coding the other day, comes out and says what are you doing now? Should you be doing this? When will be ever be done? Ah, love, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lol, wives. Was doing coding the other day, comes out and says what are you doing now? Should you be doing this? When will be ever be done? Ah, love, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine comes out yesterday saying the same thing. I just tell her “Dontchu worry about what I’m doing. The kids are fine playing with their friends.” :laugh:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Mine comes out yesterday saying the same thing. I just tell her “Dontchu worry about what I’m doing. The kids are fine playing with their friends.” :laugh:


I’m single. My dog however misses me at times when I tinker with my Tiguan. 


Kurt


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, maybe I'm a complete noob to the license plate thing (we don't need them where I currently live) but I think it just looks absolutely tacky offset and sticking off the bumper that far.  I am kind of OCD about symmetry and in my last state where we did need a front plate, excuse me for maybe being ghetto, but I just put a couple pieces of velcro in the spot a normal license plate would be (center bumper) and just stuck it on there. Worked fine for me and if I ever wanted to take it off (for a show or something perhaps) I just took it off. Pretty simple. I'm not trying to bash what you do to your car, just giving an opinion and possible solution. :thumbup:


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m single. My dog however misses me at times when I tinker with my Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Kurt


My dogs stare at me from the window when I’m outside as well.  My wife will come out with the kid and hang out if I’m doing something every now and then. It’s a blessing that she likes cars too so she generally doesn’t question things. Lol


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

DCdubz111 said:


> Sorry, maybe I'm a complete noob to the license plate thing (we don't need them where I currently live) but I think it just looks absolutely tacky offset and sticking off the bumper that far.  I am kind of OCD about symmetry and in my last state where we did need a front plate, excuse me for maybe being ghetto, but I just put a couple pieces of velcro in the spot a normal license plate would be (center bumper) and just stuck it on there. Worked fine for me and if I ever wanted to take it off (for a show or something perhaps) I just took it off. Pretty simple. I'm not trying to bash what you do to your car, just giving an opinion and possible solution. :thumbup:


He was just testing out a different positioning. He’ll be going back to his original position which was way closer to the bumper, albeit still offset. I don’t mind offsetting the plate at all and these tow hook mounts are, IMO, the cleanest, non invasive front plate solutions you can get. With Velcro, I’d be concerned about one wrong gust of air at highway speeds and it falling right off. Also, correct me if I’m wrong, but if you remove it after using Velcro, isn’t the other side of the Velcro still visible on the bumper or do you replace that other side every time you wanted a plateless look?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

DCdubz111 said:


> Sorry, maybe I'm a complete noob to the license plate thing (we don't need them where I currently live) but I think it just looks absolutely tacky offset and sticking off the bumper that far.  I am kind of OCD about symmetry and in my last state where we did need a front plate, excuse me for maybe being ghetto, but I just put a couple pieces of velcro in the spot a normal license plate would be (center bumper) and just stuck it on there. Worked fine for me and if I ever wanted to take it off (for a show or something perhaps) I just took it off. Pretty simple. I'm not trying to bash what you do to your car, just giving an opinion and possible solution. :thumbup:


Agree.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Man didn’t realize testing out a license plate location got so many people all worked up. No offense taken, but I’ll take bumper plugs that are color matched over Velcro showing. It’s going back to offset. By being offset it gets a little attention and it’s not poking out as far as the dealer mount that gets applied. I’d much rather have no front plate, but not the case here in VA. Yes I could drive around without one, but I don’t need the attention and deal with the hassle of a ticket. 

I don’t want it to blend in like everyone else who has it centered, want people to notice it and consider being an organ donor. Whether that means register to be on or become a living donor. I’m fortunate because I have a living donor, so anyway I can spread the word I try. 

I do appreciate everyone’s input, and I agree off center is better and if you want to do it right get the one [mention]dohboi [/mention]got for his Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man didn’t realize testing out a license plate location got so many people all worked up. No offense taken, but I’ll take bumper plugs that are color matched over Velcro showing. It’s going back to offset. By being offset it gets a little attention and it’s not poking out as far as the dealer mount that gets applied. I’d much rather have no front plate, but not the case here in VA. Yes I could drive around without one, but I don’t need the attention and deal with the hassle of a ticket.
> 
> I don’t want it to blend in like everyone else who has it centered, want people to notice it and consider being an organ donor. Whether that means register to be on or become a living donor. I’m fortunate because I have a living donor, so anyway I can spread the word I try.
> 
> ...


STOP DOING WHAT YOU WANT TO YOUR VEHICLE NOW YOU HEATHEN! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> STOP DOING WHAT YOU WANT TO YOUR VEHICLE NOW YOU HEATHEN!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


, ok, ok, I’ve stopped! Fixed for those that got triggered. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> , ok, ok, I’ve stopped! Fixed for those that got triggered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does you plate say “ you’re welcome” in Spanish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Someone took Donate, so I grabbed Donat3. 

Side note between your coding and Zimmie’s coding, got dunkelphase to work with inner tails and kept SSPL this time through all options on Euro Switch. Lost 4 brake light coding, but I’ll drop that to E priority. 

https://youtu.be/o6eKwvqyqQ4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I saw that. I have notifications turned on for tour channel. Your kid and wife added great commentary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I saw that. I have notifications turned on for tour channel. Your kid and wife added great commentary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Yea you’d think my daughter didn’t have shoes on but she did. Her feet are fine.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Added these, too bright out to see them light up and stay lit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, I’m just gonna say it. Coming from my 2019 and jumping in my wife’s 2020 today, it’s got to feel like what people who went from an 18-19 felt like. 

My wife’s 2020 is so much smoother and I was totally under the impression wireless charging was the “big” change but her SEL has a heated steering wheel and lane assist as well. Two nice surprises although she turned off lane assist. Totally must’ve misread the rap sheet I had though. 

Still not an R line though. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Added these, too bright out to see them light up and stay lit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the hand sanitizer mod, thats gonna be on my list....as soon as I can find some to buy!


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Love the hand sanitizer mod, thats gonna be on my list....as soon as I can find some to buy!


If you care, Adams has some hand sanitizer in a cool spray bottle.

https://adamspolishes.com/products/adams-hand-sanitizer


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Love the hand sanitizer mod, thats gonna be on my list....as soon as I can find some to buy!


Thanks! I always have hand sanitizer even before this craziness having received a kidney 2 years ago. Probably my best mod ever. Little secret have spray sanitizer in the glove box and a pouch of Purell hand sanitizer wipes in the netting on the side of the center console. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Added new pedals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageJoeUSA (Nov 19, 2019)

*What are the more frequent problems with this model?*

I like the Jetta even with the transmission noises that are “normal” as well as random dash rattles. I don’t see any common issues with the Tiguan in the forum, maybe I’m missing something? I’m considering a 2019 off lease...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AverageJoeUSA said:


> I like the Jetta even with the transmission noises that are “normal” as well as random dash rattles. I don’t see any common issues with the Tiguan in the forum, maybe I’m missing something? I’m considering a 2019 off lease...


What trim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageJoeUSA (Nov 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What trim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lower-end... Probably just the S with AWD


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got the A7 Audi Rotors on today, just need to find time to get the damn Golf R springs on so it looks a little less donk-ish. Didn't realize the A7 has 66.6mm hubs so I have hub centric rings on order and trying to find some 66mm VW or R Line centercaps and then I'll throw some 5/10 or 15mm spacers on once it is lowered. I tossed some cheap 5mm spacers on the back for now. Wheel specs are 21x9" +35mm and tires are 265/35/21 Falkens. Pardon the filth, massive thunderstorm last night and GA pollen is relentless haha.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Got the A7 Audi Rotors on today, just need to find time to get the damn Golf R springs on so it looks a little less donk-ish. Didn't realize the A7 has 66.6mm hubs so I have hub centric rings on order and trying to find some 66mm VW or R Line centercaps and then I'll throw some 5/10 or 15mm spacers on once it is lowered. I tossed some cheap 5mm spacers on the back for now. Wheel specs are 21x9" +35mm and tires are 265/35/21 Falkens. Pardon the filth, massive thunderstorm last night and GA pollen is relentless haha.












Looks great! I bet once you finish the suspension mod it’s going to look tits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AverageJoeUSA said:


> Lower-end... Probably just the S with AWD


I’ve had no issues with fit and finish. I know some people have mentioned a rattle from the B pillar on the 2018 and up to a certain point with the 2019 models. None here, close to 30K on mine and purchased 12/2018. Friend of mine had a 2018 S or SE model and never mentioned any issues. 

I thoroughly enjoy mine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks great! I bet once you finish the suspension mod it’s going to look tits!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, thanks man! I'm hoping they're low enough for my liking. I keep looking at other H&R's and coilovers but I already have the Golf R ones so I'll try them for a while until I get bored and want to go lower.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Great work! Also I’m a fan of moss green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve had no issues with fit and finish. I know some people have mentioned a rattle from the B pillar on the 2018 and up to a certain point with the 2019 models. None here, close to 30K on mine and purchased 12/2018. Friend of mine had a 2018 S or SE model and never mentioned any issues.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is an absolute noise box. Drives me insane. Anything resembling not new pavement and my dashboard starts creaking, my door panels start creaking....
There's this persistant creaking from what I believe to be the headliner near the rear of the car. 

No "rattles" thankfully, just a bunch of cheap plastic creaking against eachother every time the body shifts. Only 5,000km (3100 miles) on the thing and it sounds like it's been on the road for nearly 10 years. First time owning a VW (brand new nonetheless) and I'm wondering where all this fit and finish reputation they had for so long went.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sadly it can happen. Toyota known for reliability and I had the least reliable 2013 Highlander limited ever built. First Toyota and last Toyota. If I could have driven that turd off a cliff I would have done so. I had a 2006 Jetta and loved the fit and finish and happy to be back. Sorry to hear you’re experiencing these issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Mine is an absolute noise box. Drives me insane. Anything resembling not new pavement and my dashboard starts creaking, my door panels start creaking....
> There's this persistant creaking from what I believe to be the headliner near the rear of the car.
> 
> No "rattles" thankfully, just a bunch of cheap plastic creaking against eachother every time the body shifts. Only 5,000km (3100 miles) on the thing and it sounds like it's been on the road for nearly 10 years. First time owning a VW (brand new nonetheless) and I'm wondering where all this fit and finish reputation they had for so long went.


Are you sure you're not confusing the sounds with tinnitus? I have to keep checking I'm moving because mine is so quiet.


----------



## AverageJoeUSA (Nov 19, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing the sounds with tinnitus? I have to keep checking I'm moving because mine is so quiet.


Thanks for the replies. Glad there are no major issues... The noise issue seems to be the same as the new Jetta. I’ll just have to make sure I drive it a bit longer than normal on a test drive and listen closely.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing the sounds with tinnitus? I have to keep checking I'm moving because mine is so quiet.


Sadly no. I think I may have just gotten a lazily built version. I'm contemplating removing the door panels to add additional sound dampening and isolating/fixing the panels myself its so annoying.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I added a white inlay to the rear emblem. Looks much cleaner. Got it from www.kliimw.com


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

joszer said:


> I added a white inlay to the rear emblem. Looks much cleaner. Got it from www.kliimw.com











Yes it does. You need the steering wheel and front now and we can be twinsies.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I wish they made those in Dark Moss Green!! I may get the great falls green for the steering wheel, at least it's inside so if it is a little off, not the end of the world lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Man I wish they made those in Dark Moss Green!! I may get the great falls green for the steering wheel, at least it's inside so if it is a little off, not the end of the world lol


You can ask for custom colors in the notes section. I’ve asked for Habanero Orange for the R in the emblem for the front and on the steering wheel from Badgeskins. Also reach out kliimw and ask since I know they have some colors that aren’t listed because they’re new color matches they’ve worked on. 

Kliimw is very responsive, and Jesse is great! She’s helping me on some items Badgeskins doesn’t have at the moment. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can ask for custom colors in the notes section. I’ve asked for Habanero Orange for the R in the emblem for the front and on the steering wheel from Badgeskins. Also reach out kliimw and ask since I know they have some colors that aren’t listed because they’re new color matches they’ve worked on.
> 
> Kliimw is very responsive, and Jesse is great! She’s helping me on some items Badgeskins doesn’t have at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, just sent them an email!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Never be afraid to reach out and ask, worst they can say is no but I find most want to make money so they’ll find a way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did this have an effect on the functionality of the radar?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Did this have an effect on the functionality of the radar?


Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Did the 1yr oil change, just under 9K. I never added any oil in the past year and it was in the middle of the hash marks. I used the ECS oil/filter/plug combo, OEM VW oil. I also checked for a rattle under the back, but could not find anything.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

PZ said:


> Did the 1yr oil change, just under 9K. I never added any oil in the past year and it was in the middle of the hash marks. I used the ECS oil/filter/plug combo, OEM VW oil. I also checked for a rattle under the back, but could not find anything.


I just did my 6th oil change the other weekend


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Picked her up and took the first trip!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Picked her up and took the first trip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s Drake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roldan.nelson (Mar 29, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> Picked her up and took the first trip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

LKA DRINK HACK. Works PERFECTLY!! 


https://youtu.be/VOkqIk3o55s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well there goes Kurt











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

. Naw. But it will be nice for commutes to work, the lake, Colorado and while in TJA in the city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> . Naw. But it will be nice for commutes to work, the lake, Colorado and while in TJA in the city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asleep through an intersection in the city, TJA loses the lanes and your shoes go flying off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Why do you seem to think I’ll be asleep all the time? . Do I look that tired?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> LKA DRINK HACK. Works PERFECTLY!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what it's worth a 250ml Perrier bottle wedges in there quite well.
I keep one in hand at all times - Labeled it A.P. for Auto Pilot.

Wife thinks I'm a huge dork!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokturnal20 (Apr 19, 2020)

H&R, Lasfit LED Low Beams, and Clear Front corners


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

DanSan said:


> mirror is 000061125P right? I just installed my kids car seat this past weekend and haven't found a mirror I like. Is that the Lusso Gear seat protector? I bought one but couldn't get the baby seat to tighten down with it on, not sure if im doing something wrong. Second I remove the seat protector I can get the baby seat nice and tight. the baby seat slides around too much towards the front of the seat with the protector on


Hey. Thanks for the part number, is this worth the $87.00 price tag? I’ve got 2 kids ones front facing and hated his mirror have a 3 week old now too and was looking at new mirrors. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Hey. Thanks for the part number, is this worth the $87.00 price tag? I’ve got 2 kids ones front facing and hated his mirror have a 3 week old now too and was looking at new mirrors.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I didn't buy the OEM mirror. For that kind of money they are nuts. I went with something on Amazon for cheap


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Installed a Thinkware F800 dual channel dash cam! 

Hardwired for both auto on and parking mode.

Actually had this installed in my previous vehicle that was written off a couple weeks ago, little guy kinda helped me get into the Tiguan quicker! 

Heres the footage of my accident in my previous car (Mazda 6) from a couple weeks ago, captured by this camera - 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1GDw8-HJvNQuO4NJ0VbB2Ajx8faYjYQ2q









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> For what it's worth a 250ml Perrier bottle wedges in there quite well.
> I keep one in hand at all times - Labeled it A.P. for Auto Pilot.
> 
> Wife thinks I'm a huge dork!
> ...


That’s hilarious. I’m gonna use a Dasani bottle of water cause that’s what I have on hand. Just used the monster cause it was in the vehicle when I remembered the hack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Installed a Thinkware F800 dual channel dash cam!
> 
> Hardwired for both auto on and parking mode.
> 
> ...


What fuses did you hardwire into? If you can provide a pic that would be great as I picked up a dash cam also. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

DanSan said:


> I didn't buy the OEM mirror. For that kind of money they are nuts. I went with something on Amazon for cheap


Yeah I couldn’t do it, right now anyway. Is the one you purchased similar to the oem one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What fuses did you hardwire into? If you can provide a pic that would be great as I picked up a dash cam also. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about posting a thread, wasn't able to find much info on Highlines/SEL-P as all the other models seem to use fuses that are vacant for features our trucks have. 

I used F16 (usb hub) as a constant, and F40 (cigarette lighter) as switched.

Will snap a pic later today. 

Cheers!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Something quick and easy. 
LED replacement bulbs for the factory halogen fog lights. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Installed a Thinkware F800 dual channel dash cam!
> 
> Hardwired for both auto on and parking mode.
> 
> ...


Heh, I live about 5 minutes east of where that happened. 

No signal, no mirror check... jeez. 

Makes me pretty interested in this cam setup you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Something quick and easy.
> LED replacement bulbs for the factory halogen fog lights.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey another fellow Torontonian!

lights look great! what brand did you go with?


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Heh, I live about 5 minutes east of where that happened.
> 
> No signal, no mirror check... jeez.
> 
> ...


Will never have a car without one, its so worth it!

I showed the the footage to the responding officer and my insurance company, really helped speed up the process.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Hey another fellow Torontonian!
> 
> lights look great! what brand did you go with?


Thx!

Beamtech LED H11.
They're a tad cooler than the factory LED headlights, but not far off.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Lined the lower left dash cubby with self adhesive felt. Keeps the GDO and other crap quiet over bumps. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Lined the lower left dash cubby with self adhesive felt. Keeps the GDO and other crap quiet over bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Want this done to the glovebox, too! I don't have experience with this stuff so I'm hesitant to start


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> Lined the lower left dash cubby with self adhesive felt. Keeps the GDO and other crap quiet over bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been debating this for some time. I think I might go with flocking it though.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> I've been debating this for some time. I think I might go with flocking it though.


Would definitely consider flocking the glove box. VWs used to come this way... and such is cost cutting to suit shareholder demand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

What do you all think of a black VW logo with black Tiguan font on pure white for the tailgate? I debadged yesterday and installed clear side markers and was looking to possibly do this or something similar. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> What do you all think of a black VW logo with black Tiguan font on pure white for the tailgate? I debadged yesterday and installed clear side markers and was looking to possibly do this or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would look clean af


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> What do you all think of a black VW logo with black Tiguan font on pure white for the tailgate? I debadged yesterday and installed clear side markers and was looking to possibly do this or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it


----------



## HowdyTX (Apr 14, 2020)

New wheels


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> What do you all think of a black VW logo with black Tiguan font on pure white for the tailgate? I debadged yesterday and installed clear side markers and was looking to possibly do this or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HowdyTX said:


> New wheels


Congrats. 
These are the factory RLine wheels in canada... I like em.
Better tires than the factory Hanpoop Venuts as well.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> What do you all think of a black VW logo with black Tiguan font on pure white for the tailgate? I debadged yesterday and installed clear side markers and was looking to possibly do this or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does the rear VW logo pop off?


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

mattchow said:


> how does the rear VW logo pop off?


I don’t know haven’t gotten that far yet. I know we have that weird ridge in the back that the rear emblem is in. I will start looking at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s some instructions for rear badge removal:


https://youtu.be/0SaF6NnamlU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s some instructions for rear badge removal:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/0SaF6NnamlU
> ...


Thanks for the video. I went in the garage as it’s raining here in Chicago, and just put my fingers behind the badge and you can hear the glue moving when I pull slightly. Just have to find the right sized black logo to fit or plasti dip the original one black and re glue it back on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Thanks for the video. I went in the garage as it’s raining here in Chicago, and just put my fingers behind the badge and you can hear the glue moving when I pull slightly. Just have to find the right sized black logo to fit or plasti dip the original one black and re glue it back on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you looked here:


https://kliimw.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have you looked here:
> 
> 
> https://kliimw.com/
> ...


Yeah I bought the pure white rear insert to cover the black background, they don’t have the actual VW logo to change from chrome to black. I guess it’s two pieces? The chrome and the black piece come apart and you can just vinyl wrap the chrome VW logo or plasti dip it, then reattach it. Still needed the white insert to match the paint so I can just worry about changing the chrome VW logo to black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Installed a Thinkware F800 dual channel dash cam!
> 
> Hardwired for both auto on and parking mode.
> 
> ...


Was it difficult to install? Where did you get the cam? Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Starstarbucks said:


> Was it difficult to install? Where did you get the cam? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No too difficult, hardest part was routing the cable for the rear camera through one of the rubber cable ducts that run to the rear hatch. 

Other than that pulling the A-Pillar trim and routing underneath the airbag was a bit nerve racking but nothing too crazy.

Camera came from Bestbuy, it was installed in my previous vehicle before the Tig. It's a Thinkware F800. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> pulling the A-Pillar trim and routing underneath the airbag was a bit nerve racking but nothing too crazy.


Did you fully remove it or did you pry it back just enough to route the cable? I seen there’s a couple clips that can break while doing that. I’ve been meaning to hardwire my dash cam for a while but I’m worried I’d mess something up at that point.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

m_catovic said:


> Did you fully remove it or did you pry it back just enough to route the cable? I seen there’s a couple clips that can break while doing that. I’ve been meaning to hardwire my dash cam for a while but I’m worried I’d mess something up at that point.


Just pryed the top back by about 3/4", was enough room to fish the cable through and under the airbag with a pry tool. 

Didn't want to risk rattles and broken clips so skipped removing it completley. Cable runs along the door seals and headliner to the back for the rear camera. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Installed a ProClip phone mount!

Went with the ProClip and a Scoshe MagicMount combo.

Wanted somewhere for my phone to live while connected to Android Auto, its huge (Samsung Note) and doesn't really fit in the front cubby. Not the cheapest option but keeps it somewhat clean looking.

Great company to deal with, crazy fast shipping!

Cheers!


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

has anyone done this? Center Dash Console Glove Back Mod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBWeHSPjhI


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

srivkin78 said:


> has anyone done this? Center Dash Console Glove Back Mod
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBWeHSPjhI


Yes, i already did it and love. Took me less than five minutes to install if that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

srivkin78 said:


> has anyone done this? Center Dash Console Glove Back Mod
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBWeHSPjhI




















Yea and hid my EZPass Flex under the lid, no issues being read and painted it with Rustoleum Peel Paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

srivkin78 said:


> has anyone done this? Center Dash Console Glove Back Mod
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBWeHSPjhI


Favorite mod I’ve done truthfully. Now have a concealed spot for sunglasses, OBD11 and other things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

haunted reality said:


> Yes, i already did it and love. Took me less than five minutes to install if that.


Did you guys find an OEM piece or aftermarket?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Link is in the video, it’s aftermarket. Looks like $90 Canadian. Found mine on AliExpress for around $64 US shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> Did you guys find an OEM piece or aftermarket?


It depends on the seller truthfully. The one I have is an OEM piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Link is in the video, it’s aftermarket. Looks like $90 Canadian. Found mine on AliExpress for around $64 US shipped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep saw that... was more or less wondering if you guys have found OEM, and where.
How is the fit and finish on the aftermarket cubby?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No issues at all, has same pattern as the dash, fits perfectly. I believe the one I got off AliExpress is “OEM”. Granted I take the stampings with a grain of salt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I want those caps fromECS!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I want those caps fromECS!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious, what caps are you talking about? Tried scrolling through here to find something I thought maybe you saw here but haven’t had much luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> Curious, what caps are you talking about? Tried scrolling through here to find something I thought maybe you saw here but haven’t had much luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The aluminum oil filler, etc. caps in the cubby install video.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious, what caps are you talking about? Tried scrolling through here to find something I thought maybe you saw here but haven’t had much luck.
> ...


Ah yea, those are nice.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Ah yea, those are nice.


Ummmmm nope and nope! $$$$$$$$$$$ 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ummmmm nope and nope! $$$$$$$$$$$  QUOTE]
> 
> Seriously, just paint the factory ones with heat resistant silver.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Better “auto pilot” video today. Complete with curves!! 


https://youtu.be/Du0olXU_gZk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Picked up an OBD11 NextGen Pro for iOS for sh!ts and giggles to learn more and for quick changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Picked up an OBD11 NextGen Pro for iOS for sh!ts and giggles to learn more and for quick changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the one I have. You’ll love it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Better “auto pilot” video today. Complete with curves!!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Du0olXU_gZk
> ...


That’s this just waiting to happen, the can is Jean-Claude Van Damme. This pic reminds me of the aftermath of accidents of people that put their feet on the dash. Google, only if you have a strong constitution. Your hips and femur are done. I hope you never get in an accident Kurt, but man that location isn’t good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s this just waiting to happen, the can is Jean-Claude Van Damme. This pic reminds me of the aftermath of accidents of people that put their feet on the dash. Google, only if you have a strong constitution. Your hips and femur are done. I hope you never get in an accident Kurt, but man that location isn’t good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain’t asleep at the wheel. But Jesus is standing by to take it if anything happens!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://media.giphy.com/media/zV9xqOc03a7Ju/giphy.gif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I ain’t asleep at the wheel. But Jesus is standing by to take it if anything happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t need to be asleep, all it takes is some dummy too busy finger f’n their phone instead of paying attention to the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That’s the one I have. You’ll love it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For $100 worth it for fun, and saw you can go into coding with their recent update. Once they have Basic Settings in the next update, that’ll be perfect. Plus I figure I can help more by knowing a different platform even if VCDS translates fairly well for OBD11 users. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:
> 
> 
> > That’s the one I have. You’ll love it!!
> ...


Having used both, I wish I would’ve just upgraded my old VCDS cable. 

The convenience of OBD11 and just being able to run from your phone is super nice.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You don’t need to be asleep, all it takes is some dummy too busy finger f’n their phone instead of paying attention to the road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate your concern but I live life differently. It’s all good and I hear what you are saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Get to take it to the shop since I'm leaking water around the rear view mirror housing :banghead:


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Yep, good luck with that auto pilot. I have one on my motorcycle, put feet up on handlebars and lean back leaving the driving to the bike. I don't have any of those fancy features but hey, Jesus is there to take over for me and send me straight to hell. Just hope I don't go out of control and cause someone else to crash. If so that's life.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Took my Tig in for the 10k maintenance and to fix a defective front shock. The shock/strut blew oil onto the garage floor. It took 6 days to get parts and do the repair, but when I went to pay for the service I was told my car has pre-paid service for the first 3! I bought the car with 3k miles on it from the same dealer and no mention that the previous owner had paid for the service plan which carries over. The dealer was not forthcoming about the previous owner but the car looked brand new (as in not a trace of dust or dirt/wear) and all of the accessories (mats, cargo cover, roadside kit) were still wrapped in plastic. Weird.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

mattchow said:


> APR Coilovers
> ST Rear Sway Bar
> 20x10 Rotiform KPS Wheels in Matte Black
> 275/40/20 Federal EVO ST1 Tires


How’s the sway bar feel?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

zimmie2652 said:


> How’s the sway bar feel?


I've only driven it for 30 mins after install and I had my stock wheels in the back. looking forward to driving it a bit harder tonight.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice garage man!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tig20ne said:


> Yep, good luck with that auto pilot. I have one on my motorcycle, put feet up on handlebars and lean back leaving the driving to the bike. I don't have any of those fancy features but hey, Jesus is there to take over for me and send me straight to hell. Just hope I don't go out of control and cause someone else to crash. If so that's life.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Washed her for the first time! 

Found that my dealer hooked me up with a ton of swirls and buffer holigrams for free WOOHOO lucky me!... Looking forward to getting the truck to a proper shop for Ceramic Coat + PPF!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good! Itching to get mine back from the shop and my OBD11 to arrive. Once the weather warms up, get a proper wash for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Tiguan Allspace from Indonesia*

Hi friends, I'm Chris from Indonesia. I jut got my Tiguan delivered last month, sadly there is only one variant that available in my country which is the Tiguan Allspace 1.4 TSI so I cannot choose the other specification as the R-Line model. VW Indonesia have to remove some options to reduce the price so it can be accepted by the market, so I decided to do some upgrades by myself to complete the optional stuffs. Here is my Tiguan, hopefully we can share some thoughts and inputs, thanks! 

_Fresh from the dealer_ :

















_Update from the paintshop_ :

















_After new wheels installed_ :
























(Photos by : @chrzdesign)

There is still some parts to be acquired to make it looks exactly the R-Line model, such as rear wheel arch, and door lower panel, maybe anyone have the information where to get this items?

*VW Tiguan Allspace 2020 Specification :*

_Exterior_ :
R-Line Front Bumper
R-Line Rear Bumper
R-Line Front Grill
Plastic Body Parts Repaint
Custom Rear Spoiler

_Wheels & Tires_ :
ADV1 Wheel - ADV 7 M.V1
20" x 8.5" ET 40 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 245/45/20
20" x 10" ET 35 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 275/40/20
Sparco Wheel Spacer 15mm (Rear) & 20mm (Front)
McGard Secure Wheel Bolts

_Interior_ :
R-Line Instrument Cluster
R-Line Dynaudio System
Wireless Charging Module


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

L179 said:


> Hi friends, I'm Chris from Indonesia. I jut got my Tiguan delivered last month, sadly there is only one variant that available in my country which is the Tiguan Allspace 1.4 TSI so I cannot choose the other specification as the R-Line model. VW Indonesia have to remove some options to reduce the price so it can be accepted by the market, so I decided to do some upgrades by myself to complete the optional stuffs. Here is my Tiguan, hopefully we can share some thoughts and inputs, thanks!
> 
> 
> There is still some parts to be acquired to make it looks exactly the R-Line model, such as rear wheel arch, and door lower panel, maybe anyone have the information where to get this items?
> ...


Interested in finding out more about the wireless charging module...


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ordered the BFI dog bone insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Interested in finding out more about the wireless charging module...


Hi you can find the parts from ebay / aliexpress for around $75


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Interested in finding out more about the wireless charging module...


There have been a lot of posts on this, while nice, there is no wireless CarPlay or Android Auto. So you’ll still need to plug in your device in order to utilize those features. Seems to defeat the purpose and not much ROI to install yourself in my opinion, but we know what they say about opinions, ha. 

And as mentioned above the part can be found on eBay. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There have been a lot of posts on this, while nice, there is no wireless CarPlay or Android Auto.


Volkswagen is in the works for a wireless CarPlay system. The 2020 Passat will be the first to have it in the European market. It might end up being a easy retrofit. 

 https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/carplay/#wireless_carplay


They do make USB to wireless adapters which allow for wireless CarPlay. But I cannot speak for its reliability or how smooth it is. Might be worth looking in to for those who want to retrofit wireless chargers. 


https://youtu.be/LVPp_pDXbn4


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

m_catovic said:


> Volkswagen is in the works for a wireless CarPlay system. The 2020 Passat will be the first to have it in the European market. It might end up being a easy retrofit.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/carplay/#wireless_carplay
> 
> ...


2019SELPRline loves his adapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

L179 said:


> Hi friends, I'm Chris from Indonesia. I jut got my Tiguan delivered last month, sadly there is only one variant that available in my country which is the Tiguan Allspace 1.4 TSI so I cannot choose the other specification as the R-Line model. VW Indonesia have to remove some options to reduce the price so it can be accepted by the market, so I decided to do some upgrades by myself to complete the optional stuffs. Here is my Tiguan, hopefully we can share some thoughts and inputs, thanks!
> 
> 
> There is still some parts to be acquired to make it looks exactly the R-Line model, such as rear wheel arch, and door lower panel, maybe anyone have the information where to get this items?



Good job on the mods, looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

m_catovic said:


> Volkswagen is in the works for a wireless CarPlay system. The 2020 Passat will be the first to have it in the European market. It might end up being a easy retrofit.
> 
> https://www.macrumors.com/roundup/carplay/#wireless_carplay
> 
> ...


Correct, but you’ll need to upgrade your MIB or buy that dongle and if you don’t have wireless charging you still need to plug in to charge. Once again defeating the purpose. Buy the dongle and sure they provide updates now, but what do you do when they don’t anymore for CarPlay or Android Auto? It’s only a matter of time they either fold or stop developing when they bring out a newer model. Look at vendors like Sonos and others that do the same. Long trip if you’re streaming and using maps, again you’re plugging it in. The current MIB doesn’t have the hardware to do wireless CarPlay, since it’s been asked will VW provide a software update for that functionality. Just seems very half baked to really want wireless CarPlay that bad. 

Plus in the cubby you’re going to install the wireless charger, put your iPhone on that and then that bulky device on top? My iPhone already plugged in is thinner and cleaner looking than all that shoved in there. Just my take, but seems like cramming stuff in there to say oooh I have wireless CarPlay when in all honesty we don’t, all that dongle is is a Bluetooth receiver acting as a middle man introducing potential latency and connectivity issues. Considering if you’re only using it for music, we already have Bluetooth present in the MIB. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank You!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh the things we have time for during a Pandemic....

Got the Golf R Springs and Brakes on the Tig, spacers and an APR rear Sway to boot! What a difference, drives like a dream now!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Looks good I like it!!

Want to do the same on my wife's Tig but need to find some used springs first.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

L179 said:


> _Wheels & Tires_ :
> ADV1 Wheel - ADV 7 M.V1
> 20" x 8.5" ET 40 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 245/40/20
> 20" x 10" ET 35 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 275/35/20
> ...


can you get me part numbers for all your OEM lower bumper pieces that you removed?

also, you fitted 20x10 et35 wheels AND 15mm spacers?


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

mattchow said:


> can you get me part numbers for all your OEM lower bumper pieces that you removed?
> 
> also, you fitted 20x10 et35 wheels AND 15mm spacers?


Ah sorry I don't take the part number of lower bumper piece that I removed..
Yes, 20x10 ET35 are hitting the inner fender, so I use 15mm spacers to make it free.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Oh the things we have time for during a Pandemic....
> 
> Got the Golf R Springs and Brakes on the Tig, spacers and an APR rear Sway to boot! What a difference, drives like a dream now!


Wow this looks great! Did you do the rear brakes too or just the fronts? 

Wonder how it effects warranty? 


2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]Mattchtr [/mention] can you send me the link of where you purchased you wheel guide bolt? I need that for when I remove my wheels. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mattchatr said:


> Oh the things we have time for during a Pandemic....
> 
> Got the Golf R Springs and Brakes on the Tig, spacers and an APR rear Sway to boot! What a difference, drives like a dream now!


How different are the R brake calipers from the stock Tiguan?


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Oh the things we have time for during a Pandemic....
> 
> Got the Golf R Springs and Brakes on the Tig, spacers and an APR rear Sway to boot! What a difference, drives like a dream now!


Great one! may I ask is the APR sway bar you installed is the Tiguan spec? or it's from other model? 
Thanks..


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

L179 said:


> Great one! may I ask is the APR sway bar you installed is the Tiguan spec? or it's from other model?
> Thanks..


I don't recall a manufacturer making a specific bar for the Tiguan since it's the same platform as the other MQB vehicles. If you have the FWD get the GTI bar, if you have 4Motion get the Golf R/S3 bar.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]Mattchtr [/mention] can you send me the link of where you purchased you wheel guide bolt? I need that for when I remove my wheels. Thanks.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I've had it so long I honestly can't remember where I got it. Most of the usual sponsors on here have it - like ECS, ShopDAP, etc.....



Savvv said:


> How different are the R brake calipers from the stock Tiguan?


Exactly a bolt on option, Rotors are the same size, calipers and pads are the same, only difference is they are painted black and have the R badge emblem plate and slot for the plate to snap into. I only did this mod for looks as I upgrade my R to TTS calipers and rotors so the R OE brakes were just collecting dust.



gti_addict said:


> I don't recall a manufacturer making a specific bar for the Tiguan since it's the same platform as the other MQB vehicles. If you have the FWD get the GTI bar, if you have 4Motion get the Golf R/S3 bar.


This....though APR, Neuspeed and others do list them when you search for our car but they are exactly the same as other MQB platforms. Go with whatever thickness you think is best.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s too late now since you have the LED side markers already, but I got mine with the LED side markers to get “free shipping” from Urotuning. Shipping for the markers alone was around $10-12 bucks so I added their guide bolt for $15 to get free shipping. Got a guide bolt for a couple bucks basically.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

Did anyone fit the Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder to a 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line? When I found this online it only indicated it fit a 2019.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jsmBora1.8T said:


> Did anyone fit the Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder to a 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line? When I found this online it only indicated it fit a 2019.


Do you mean this? I wouldn’t expect an issue since there’s no physical changes to the 2020 model year. This is in my 2019 SEL-P R Line. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

gti_addict said:


> I don't recall a manufacturer making a specific bar for the Tiguan since it's the same platform as the other MQB vehicles. If you have the FWD get the GTI bar, if you have 4Motion get the Golf R/S3 bar.


I see, the golf GTI bar then, is yours plug & play perfectly in the Tig? or you have to make housing adjustment?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

dohboi said:


> It’s too late now since you have the LED side markers already, but I got mine with the LED side markers to get “free shipping” from Urotuning. Shipping for the markers alone was around $10-12 bucks so I added their guide bolt for $15 to get free shipping. Got a guide bolt for a couple bucks basically.


Omg duh!! I forgot I did the same thing. I read this at work and just got home and looked in garage and  boom!! There was the wheel guide bolt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

L179 said:


> I see, the golf GTI bar then, is yours plug & play perfectly in the Tig? or you have to make housing adjustment?


Yes its basically drop in. The picture comparison make it look different because of the different angles of the bars and how they are siting. Just be careful of the end links, if they are rusty you may want to buy new ones or get some good quality sealed boot aftermarket links. Mine both cracked at the triple square bolt end because its thin and was rusty. You will need to drop the exhaust down in order to get it out though, its a very tight fit. Mine slid out the side because I had the springs and wheels off, etc when I was lowering it so I had a lot of room.


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Installed the Tiguan rear sunshades. Not too happy, as the rear side doors show a huge gap and figment isn’t as snug around the entire window showing gaps at the bottom as well. Here is the gap on the rear right door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

The one on the top of the dashboard.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

jsmBora1.8T said:


> The one on the top of the dashboard.


It’ll fit. I’m going to be doing it with the wife’s Tig in a few weeks. I pulled out the one from mine to test fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Put white inlays into the VW badge, after debadging. Still need to change the chrome to black. I’m thinking of just wrapping it with vinyl? Or does anyone know if other models share the same size VW badge as us on the back? Car needs a wash, but it finally stopped raining out here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Put white inlays into the VW badge, after debadging. Still need to change the chrome to black. I’m thinking of just wrapping it with vinyl? Or does anyone know if other models share the same size VW badge as us on the back? Car needs a wash, but it finally stopped raining out here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTIs share the same size. Wrapping that thing is a real nightmare. 

Plastidipping is always an option too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Installed the Tiguan rear sunshades. Not too happy, as the rear side doors show a huge gap and figment isn’t as snug around the entire window showing gaps at the bottom as well. Here is the gap on the rear right door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, mine fit great. Try switching the left and right and see if they work better


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Weird, mine fit great. Try switching the left and right and see if they work better


I did and I had the same issue. Do you have a picture of yours by chance? Pretty sure I can’t be installing these wrong as they are magnetic slide in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderiaris (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi, I’m about to start fitting an active info display in my Tig. Does anyone know the part number of the display frame for the AID. 

I know the golf uses the 5GG 854 377 AAH frame for the display


Does the tiguan need something similar or not in order to do the swap from analog to digital display?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Yes its basically drop in. The picture comparison make it look different because of the different angles of the bars and how they are siting. Just be careful of the end links, if they are rusty you may want to buy new ones or get some good quality sealed boot aftermarket links. Mine both cracked at the triple square bolt end because its thin and was rusty. You will need to drop the exhaust down in order to get it out though, its a very tight fit. Mine slid out the side because I had the springs and wheels off, etc when I was lowering it so I had a lot of room.


Great! thank you for the information man, appreciate it


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

These came in today from Badgeskins, can’t wait to clean my ride and apply these. Purchased the same R Line emblem in the front grill to apply to the rear deck lid like the picture below and have a second set of orange to apply to the additional emblem. Ha! Forgot I colored in the R to get an idea of the look. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> These came in today from Badgeskins, can’t wait to clean my ride and apply these. Purchased the same R Line emblem in the front grill to apply to the rear deck lid like the picture below and have a second set of orange to apply to the additional emblem. Ha! Forgot I colored in the R to get an idea of the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long did it take you to get yours in? I ordered a front R line and steering wheel set on the 21st and still haven’t even gotten my shipping notice. 

Ordered multiple times from them before and have always had my stuff within a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> How long did it take you to get yours in? I ordered a front R line and steering wheel set on the 21st and still haven’t even gotten my shipping notice.
> 
> Ordered multiple times from them before and have always had my stuff within a week.
> 
> ...


Mine shipped on 4/9 and just came in the mail today. I think COVID is creating delays between Canada and US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mine shipped on 4/9 and just came in the mail today. I think COVID is creating delays between Canada and US.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it was but damn. I would’ve just ordered from Klii when I bought the filler piece for my wife’s rear badge. 

Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I figured it was but damn. I would’ve just ordered from Klii when I bought the filler piece for my wife’s rear badge.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


I wish Klii made the badges I got, but they don’t. I know they’ve color matched Habanero Orange but don’t have the R Logos for the emblem and the steering wheel. Sounds like they might in the future though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don’t think I’m going to add the orange letters to make out Line even though they made them for me. Think I’m going to stay with just the R. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Power button delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Power button delete
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done!! Looks great!!! Looking forward to ordering mine!

Just need to decide on an accent colour to run with the Habanero looks great on the Deep Black Pearl!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t think I’m going to add the orange letters to make out Line even though they made them for me. Think I’m going to stay with just the R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with red. Not doing the “line” either when I do get mine in. The orange looks nice and is different. I love VWs Tiggy concept with the lime. Like would’ve been dope too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Well done!! Looks great!!! Looking forward to ordering mine!
> 
> Just need to decide on an accent colour to run with the Habanero looks great on the Deep Black Pearl!
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Thank you! Dennis at Badgeskins has been awesome! They’re working on the R on the fender blade so I’ll be seeing those soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Dennis at Badgeskins has been awesome! They’re working on the R on the fender blade so I’ll be seeing those soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I took those off mine lol. They were too big and gawdy for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I went with red. Not doing the “line” either when I do get mine in. The orange looks nice and is different. I love VWs Tiggy concept with the lime. Like would’ve been dope too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! My thought was red would definitely pop, same with electric blue, but wanted to be a little different. Orange goes nice, even though no one will understand, the orange ties into my DONAT3 license plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Cool. I took those off mine lol. They were too big and gawdy for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After I saw this video I reached out to Dennis to see if the ones for the Jetta R Line would work, but different size. He’s throwing in a set for me with my next shipment. I really like the custom yellow they did in the video. That color is right up my alley. 

https://youtu.be/6wqWe0cDk3M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! My thought was red would definitely pop, same with electric blue, but wanted to be a little different. Orange goes nice, even though no one will understand, the orange ties into my DONAT3 license plate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to go lime or purple on my DBP. 

Wonder how they stand up to pressure washing? I foam and pressure wash my cars pretty often. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From my understanding it’s automotive vinyl so it’ll stand up. Remember growing up and that’s what manufacturers did to give color to badges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> After I saw this video I reached out to Dennis to see if the ones for the Jetta R Line would work, but different size. He’s throwing in a set for me with my next shipment. I really like the custom yellow they did in the video. That color is right up my alley.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6wqWe0cDk3M
> 
> ...


Then you’ll dig this if you haven’t already seen it... I do recall you telling someone about the orange before. https://www.donaldsonsvw.com/blog/p...18-vw-tiguan-r-line-aero-concept-gallery-2_o/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> I want to go lime or purple on my DBP.
> 
> Wonder how they stand up to pressure washing? I foam and pressure wash my cars pretty often.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


I badgeskinned my GTI front grill and five years later they still looked great. 

I too power wash and foam. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> I badgeskinned my GTI front grill and five years later they still looked great.
> 
> I too power wash and foam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks! Will place an order in the next few days! 

@Reihenmotor5 what mm did you go with for the power button delete? 

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

11mm is the size you want. Here’s the link:

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p63/MK7_-_Headunit_power_button_blackout_set.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ran through a quick wash to test the front Badgeskins vinyl on the R, perfect. So came home and added the matching rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wasn’t today but coated the wife’s Tig with Blackfire Ceramic Pro yesterday, then hit it with GTechniq G1 Clear Vision glass coating today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Wasn’t today but coated the wife’s Tig with Blackfire Ceramic Pro yesterday, then hit it with GTechniq G1 Clear Vision glass coating today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That MB!! I love those. Looks like an AMG possibly? Can’t tell anymore as you can get AMG appearance packages on almost anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That MB!! I love those. Looks like an AMG possibly? Can’t tell anymore as you can get AMG appearance packages on almost anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an AMG. His wife’s car. He’s got a nice ass ZL1. 

Directly across from me is an rs5 and an rs7 as well. There’s also a guy a few doors down with 2 mk4 supras. 

It’s like carporn through our neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> It is an AMG. His wife’s car. He’s got a nice ass ZL1.
> 
> Directly across from me is an rs5 and an rs7 as well. There’s also a guy a few doors down with 2 mk4 supras.
> 
> ...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Forgot about the guy with the restomodded 69 maro also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone installed a aftermarket DVD player in place of the CD player 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

20% tint on the front windows and 50% on the windshield added. Springs are next, I know it needs to be lowered lol


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> 20% tint on the front windows and 50% on the windshield added. Springs are next, I know it needs to be lowered lol


Looks great!! Thinking about getting those mirror caps for my Black R Line

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

HappyTiggy said:


> Looks great!! Thinking about getting those mirror caps for my Black R Line
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Got them on aliexpress for like $45 bucks, couldn't beat the deal (I paid $200 for Euro oem brushed aluminum ones on my CC.... lol)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]bobbysanders22 [/mention]looks great, fan of the Moss Green the more I see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Got them on aliexpress for like $45 bucks, couldn't beat the deal (I paid $200 for Euro oem brushed aluminum ones on my CC.... lol)











Yes AE FTW!! 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Looks great!! Thinking about getting those mirror caps for my Black R Line
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Is 50% hard to see out of at night? I want to do my windshield but visibility is huge for me. Was thinking of going the clear blue route since I have a white Tiguan. Thinking the slight blue tiny would look cool. Like the old school Mercedes used to do. I have 20% on front like you. Also 50% probably isn’t noticeable since you have tint on sides and black interior. But with my grey interior it might be noticeable. Thoughts?










Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

bobbysanders22 said:


> 20% tint on the front windows and 50% on the windshield added. Springs are next, I know it needs to be lowered lol


Really liking the direction you’re going but I feel you need to start covering some of the chrome in gloss black vinyl. Window trim. Some of the grill stuff. The contrast you’re creating with the wheels and mirror caps look awesome but it’s hard for them to pop with the chrome window trim still there. Keep at it!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Is 50% hard to see out of at night? I want to do my windshield but visibility is huge for me. Was thinking of going the clear blue route since I have a white Tiguan. Thinking the slight blue tiny would look cool. Like the old school Mercedes used to do. I have 20% on front like you. Also 50% probably isn’t noticeable since you have tint on sides and black interior. But with my grey interior it might be noticeable. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll find out tomorrow night, didn't drive it in the dark yet... lol



Savvv said:


> Really liking the direction you’re going but I feel you need to start covering some of the chrome in gloss black vinyl. Window trim. Some of the grill stuff. The contrast you’re creating with the wheels and mirror caps look awesome but it’s hard for them to pop with the chrome window trim still there. Keep at it!


We'll see, I like the contrast with the chrome/brushed trim. I have some black vinyl if I decide I Want to get creative, haha


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The mirror caps were one of the first things I did on my SE, not an R Line but the silver looks great on the black. Sorry for dirty pics, too lazy to go outside right now lol.



















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

gti_addict said:


> The mirror caps were one of the first things I did on my SE, not an R Line but the silver looks great on the black. Sorry for dirty pics, too lazy to go outside right now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to hunt these down! Did you also get them on Aliexpress? Might try and get the 2020 version with the newer lane assit light, just need to figure out if the plugs are the same 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Yep just search on Aliexpress when I got mine there were options for both mirror types (with and without the cutout on the side) so shouldn't be too hard. Just keep looking, they'll pop up.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gti_addict said:


> The mirror caps were one of the first things I did on my SE, not an R Line but the silver looks great on the black. Sorry for dirty pics, too lazy to go outside right now lol.


I wanna see some more pics of the Votex equipped MK5 GTI! lol


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> I need to hunt these down! Did you also get them on Aliexpress? Might try and get the 2020 version with the newer lane assit light, just need to figure out if the plugs are the same
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Here's a video of a mirror cap install with a clear view of the connector on a 2020. Link to the YouTube video is below. You can see the connector beginning around 2:45.

If you decide to pop your mirror caps to check your connector, please take pictures and post them to confirm compatibility since I know a few others wanted to do the same swap to the 2020 BSM lights.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBVVr50qQII


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

dohboi said:


> Here's a video of a mirror cap install with a clear view of the connector on a 2020. Link to the YouTube video is below. You can see the connector beginning around 2:45.
> 
> If you decide to pop your mirror caps to check your connector, please take pictures and post them to confirm compatibility since I know a few others wanted to do the same swap to the 2020 BSM lights.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBVVr50qQII


Found a cheap set of the brushed aluminum 2019 nar version on AliExpress, will likely stick to those and upgrade mirrors to Sumatech whenever they release. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> Found a cheap set of the brushed aluminum 2019 nar version on AliExpress, will likely stick to those and upgrade mirrors to Sumatech whenever they release.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Nice! Take pics of those connectors anyways, if you can, while doing your mirror cap swap! People still want to know if the connectors are same. Lol

I want to swap my mirror caps but even on aliexpress, the 2020 mirror caps are like 3-4x the price right now of the older ones since not many people are making them yet.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Is 50% hard to see out of at night? I want to do my windshield but visibility is huge for me. Was thinking of going the clear blue route since I have a white Tiguan. Thinking the slight blue tiny would look cool. Like the old school Mercedes used to do. I have 20% on front like you. Also 50% probably isn’t noticeable since you have tint on sides and black interior. But with my grey interior it might be noticeable. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres 70% and 30%


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

XDeCX said:


> Heres 70% and 30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don’t give you hella **** for that in NY? Wife wants to move back there shortly to be closer to fam and I’ve been stressing bout our 20% on the front windows. 

Considering I was pulled over for it in my GTI up there the only time I took the GTI up there, I figured they were tint Nazis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Heres 70% and 30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That white Tig needs some of these:

http://bumperplugs.com/bumperplugs-for-volkswagen

Badgeskins on the front? How you liking it? What arrangement did you go with? Gloss background, matte silhouette?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> They don’t give you hella **** for that in NY? Wife wants to move back there shortly to be closer to fam and I’ve been stressing bout our 20% on the front windows.
> 
> Considering I was pulled over for it in my GTI up there the only time I took the GTI up there, I figured they were tint Nazis.
> 
> ...


Zimmie, does MD allow medical exemptions? I don’t know what your limits are with or without an exemption, but in VA they’re pretty strict and I got a medical exemption. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Zimmie, does MD allow medical exemptions? I don’t know what your limits are with or without an exemption, but in VA they’re pretty strict and I got a medical exemption.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do but no one really cares around here. My concern was NY. Took the GTI up to visit fam once and was immediately pulled over for tint as soon as we crossed the NY border. I’ve been tinted 20% or lower here in MD for the entirety of my driving experience lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

FFX County here, so a good amount seem to care. My tint shop will do what you ask, but he’ll tell you that you’re responsible for any fines and the cost to remove. He advises everyone what they’re requesting is not approved and is not legal. I have a legit medical exemption, but I know sometimes eye doctors are accommodating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That white Tig needs some of these:
> 
> http://bumperplugs.com/bumperplugs-for-volkswagen
> 
> ...


What white tig? 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The one in XdeCX's post showing tint levels compared to his grey Tig. Has bumper holes, the link I provided color matches to VW.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> I wanna see some more pics of the Votex equipped MK5 GTI! lol


Here's what I have on my cell. 07 Autobahn so the Votex is factory.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Is 50% hard to see out of at night? I want to do my windshield but visibility is huge for me. Was thinking of going the clear blue route since I have a white Tiguan. Thinking the slight blue tiny would look cool. Like the old school Mercedes used to do. I have 20% on front like you. Also 50% probably isn’t noticeable since you have tint on sides and black interior. But with my grey interior it might be noticeable. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is very hard to see out at night, that's why any tint on a windshield is illegal in every state. Being able to see clearly trumps any "it looks cool", "I need to shade myself from the sun" excuses.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s why you do AirBlue80 on the front windshield. Barely noticeable but keeps your car cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The one in XdeCX's post showing tint levels compared to his grey Tig. Has bumper holes, the link I provided color matches to VW.


Thats a 2018 passat se tech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> They don’t give you hella **** for that in NY? Wife wants to move back there shortly to be closer to fam and I’ve been stressing bout our 20% on the front windows.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Thats a 2018 passat se tech
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, that top angle got me. There was part of me going that grill doesn’t look right but got distracted by where the VW logo should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That white Tig needs some of these:
> 
> http://bumperplugs.com/bumperplugs-for-volkswagen
> 
> ...


Oh. Lol i am an idiot i rolled into the back of a flat bed last month and smashed off the vw clear/silver emblem and behind that is a black plastic one and my sensors for radar cruise control. Which now just gives me an error


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s why you do AirBlue80 on the front windshield. Barely noticeable but keeps your car cooler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of my friends have air80 on front. Works and looks great. Im using llumar stratos 70% on the front of the tig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Oh. Lol i am an idiot i rolled into the back of a flat bed last month and smashed off the vw clear/silver emblem and behind that is a black plastic one and my sensors for radar cruise control. Which now just gives me an error


Oops! Yea I zoomed in to see the “vinyl overlay” and noticed that emblem was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

XDeCX said:


> Most of my friends have air80 on front. Works and looks great. Im using llumar stratos 70% on the front of the tig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard good things about the Stratos70, but my guy doesn’t carry it. I had Huper Optik on all my other windows and loved it, but when I got the Tig he didn’t have Huper anymore. He said it wasn’t selling that much compared to Llumar. Put the AirBlue on all our cars now due to its heat and UVA/B reduction since I need the protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gti_addict said:


> Here's what I have on my cell. 07 Autobahn so the Votex is factory.


Not bad. :thumbup:
How many miles are on it?


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Yesterday on the 2020 SE 4Motion: Clear Bra PPF, V1 GEN2, Blackvue camera system, tint, magnetic sun shades, privacy cover, flat silver bumperdillo, wheels & tires with VCDS coding for speedometer to get it back in line. Today OEM mud flaps, OEM crossbars, and debadge. 
<img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49872100782_26e4642082_b.jpg" width="1024" height="776"


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Finally the Golf 7R muffler mounted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not bad. :thumbup:
> How many miles are on it?


Thanks I've done a lot to keep it looking and running smooth but did the valve cover and now I have a small vac leak I have to track down lol. Just clicked 152k and I barely drive it anymore. I've put maybe 1k in the last year or so. I work at FB so I don't need drive to work and after buying the Tiguan the GTI has been resting a lot.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Damnit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Damnit









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I kind of did a few things. Wanted to wait until I was all done but figured I'd just go anyway... 
Just finished a custom Wicked Wine plasti-dip today (left the hood and roof VW black pearl. Gold pinstripes will come this week to separate the colors). Also have Golf R springs, 20" CFF50 wheels (wrapped metallic gold), OEM hatch spoiler. Still have a lower front lip to do, LED side markers and LED fogs with some lamin-X, some R-line puddle lights and rear bumper/hatch scuff plate. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

I love this - What is the sound difference if any?


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

wachu said:


> Finally the Golf 7R muffler mounted.


I love this - What is the sound difference if any?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got a deal on the Neuspeed P-Flo Intake and Power Module from a buddy who traded in his Tiguan, threw them on last night! Makes a lot of fun noises, but in cruising with the radio on you barely hear it which is fine for longer trips and rides with company. Power delivery feels smoother, less sluggish and it pulls nicely around 4k RPM which makes freeway merging much easier. I don't think I'd pay full price for the module but used for half price seems fair for the added power. Think of it as a stage .75 tune lol.



















[video]https://video.fatl1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t39.24130-2/93111791_574332283223162_2521112345687515279_n.mp4 ?_nc_cat=102&_nc_sid=985c63&efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6Im9lcF9oZCJ9&_nc_ohc=8F1KB2h0dgsAX809qIu&_nc_ht=video.fatl1-1.fna&oh=6ab22ea710ec4d1c29ecb3ca9eb9fd8e&oe=5EE11DF1[/video]


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice, your link says url mismatch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

That sticker must add 5-10 hp alone!! 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I just got a drop in K&N filter. It prob don’t do anything but keeps me from having to buy filters anymore. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, your link says url mismatch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn facebook link for the video didn't work, I'll fix it lol



2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That sticker must add 5-10 hp alone!!
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


It probably did! lol


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

texastateA4 said:


> I love this - What is the sound difference if any?


OK. After 100 Miles It sounds better and better. With valves open it mskes farts on upshift in some circumstances. Inside the car almost the same as stock. 
So generally - do it!


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Was it from MK7 or MK7.5 a few places list as different exhausts

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Was it from MK7 or MK7.5 a few places list as different exhausts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Mk7 and are definitely different pathing. 

Good question! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Audi S3


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]provide some links to read on the background of increased traction mod, watching videos on different generations of Haldex systems and open differentials, I decided to make some changes. I changed XDS back to Standard from Medium and changed 4Motion to Increased Traction. As mentioned it does feel more planted and with 50/50 split a more even acceleration off the line. Don’t notice a difference in noise, and it appears no real loss to fuel economy unless you’re a more spirited driver. Going to go take some curves to test out some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Recieved some goodies in the mail!

Installed new very lightly smoked license plate covers, and security screws on my front and back plates. 

Then gave her a much needed bath! Looking forward to getting it dipped in ceramic coating...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thoughts on the fob cover? I’ve toyed with the idea of getting one, but my thought is it’ll grab onto the inside of pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thoughts on the fob cover? I’ve toyed with the idea of getting one, but my thought is it’ll grab onto the inside of pockets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don’t ever change your pants! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL! Two little ones, not possible. It’s why I can’t have nice things and if I do it’s even under lock and key for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tile for key?  also security for plates? Do you live in the ghetto or something? And running a front plate??  again dumb. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thoughts on the fob cover? I’ve toyed with the idea of getting one, but my thought is it’ll grab onto the inside of pockets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got an extra one, if I can find them, when it's safe again to be out, I'll give it to you


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thoughts on the fob cover? I’ve toyed with the idea of getting one, but my thought is it’ll grab onto the inside of pockets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it to be kind of thick, other than that they are pretty good prevents em from getting scratched up in my bag, or the wife's purse. 



2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Tile for key?  also security for plates? Do you live in the ghetto or something? And running a front plate??  again dumb.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet




I park outside and have had a plate stolen before....

Tile helps when the key is misplaced, guess you've never done that...

Front plates - something called the "law" we have to follow...

Go kick rocks!



2019 Highline R Line


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a leather fob cover (pictured below) to try to avoid getting silicone since I have the same thought of it grabbing to the inside of your pocket. The one I got on Amazon isn’t that great though. The opening is on top to allow you to get the fob in as well as pull out the manual key, if needed, but I feel like that’ll also be it’s failure point. When the leather gets more distressed I’m afraid it’ll just constantly fold when I put it in my pocket instead of staying flat with the fob. There’s another version of a leather case available on Etsy but it’s like $50 since it’s custom/handmade. I saw a cheap hard plastic casing I may try next. My ideal fob cover would be a BMW style leather key case (pictured below) if that existed for our fob.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> I park outside and have had a plate stolen before....
> 
> Tile helps when the key is misplaced, guess you've never done that...
> 
> ...













Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Bummer for you. 

Nope my key is in my pocket and when I get home it goes in it’s place. Everything has a place. That’s how stuff doesn’t get misplaced.

We have a front plate law too but doesn’t mean I need to follow it to have my car look silly. 

Boom! 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debating between shifter replacements today lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tile is great! I have them on all of our keys. I come in and put my keys in the same spot. Now my better half, it could be in one of many purses or coat pockets. Then I hear the do you know where my keys are? I grab my phone or hers and go look at the cool app called Tile you can ping your keys (or mine if she was in a rush and took mine and I’m looking for them). Considering the fact she misplaced her set and we had to replace a Volvo and a Toyota key it’s worth the investment. Found them when we did renovations over a year later, but that was about an $800 mistake . That’s why I picked up Tile. Next up will be AirTags due to the U1 chip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tile is great! I have them on all of our keys. I come in and put my keys in the same spot. Now my better half, it could be in one of many purses or coat pockets. Then I hear the do you know where my keys are? I grab my phone or hers and go look at the cool app called Tile you can ping your keys (or mine if she was in a rush and took mine and I’m looking for them). Considering the fact she misplaced her set and we had to replace a Volvo and a Toyota key it’s worth the investment. Found them when we did renovations over a year later, but that was about an $800 mistake . That’s why I picked up Tile. Next up will be AirTags due to the U1 chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you all like them then go ahead and do it. If it makes you all happy then who am I to judge. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tile is great! I have them on all of our keys. I come in and put my keys in the same spot. Now my better half, it could be in one of many purses or coat pockets. Then I hear the do you know where my keys are? I grab my phone or hers and go look at the cool app called Tile you can ping your keys (or mine if she was in a rush and took mine and I’m looking for them). Considering the fact she misplaced her set and we had to replace a Volvo and a Toyota key it’s worth the investment. Found them when we did renovations over a year later, but that was about an $800 mistake . That’s why I picked up Tile. Next up will be AirTags due to the U1 chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to put one of these on my wife’s life lol. Keys, misplaced 3/4 times a week, phone 1 million times, purse, you name it. It usually disappears a couple times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Need to put one of these on my wife’s life lol. Keys, misplaced 3/4 times a week, phone 1 million times, purse, you name it. It usually disappears a couple times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not overly bad, I know my friend with his wife has it worse (no Tile). He’s like me, everyday mine go in the same spot on the sideboard. It’s always when in a rush, I have my keys to leave and it’s a have you seen my keys? Nope, I didn’t use them. So it would be a hunt through purses and coats. I got the set that has two black and two white. Granted when I got them they had a dumb price on them and I was a repeat customer. 

https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/store/tiles/pro

The black ones go on my VW key and the other on the spare Volvo. The white ones for her set of keys. Before removal batteries, they’d send you a new Tile and you’d send your back for a small fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Debating between shifter replacements today lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the red, since I’m a fan of some color. I like the trim lines I see people putting around their stock shifter at the top that goes around the silver insert. Need to find who makes those, wish Badgeskins did since I’d like to color match my customer order color I did through them for my R lettering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I like the red, since I’m a fan of some color. I like the trim lines I see people putting around their stock shifter at the top that goes around the silver insert. Need to find who makes those, wish Badgeskins did since I’d like to color match my customer order color I did through them for my R lettering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m leaning towards the red too. I’m quite partial to red, I just think the gray would match the interior better. 

With my red badgeskin for the steering wheel “R” though (whenever it comes) I think it’s doable. I also have my gauges programmed to red lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I’m leaning towards the red too. I’m quite partial to red, I just think the gray would match the interior better.
> 
> With my red badgeskin for the steering wheel “R” though (whenever it comes) I think it’s doable. I also have my gauges programmed to red lol.
> 
> ...


If you’re getting red for your R go red on the knob to tie it all together. Notification from Badgeskins that your order has shipped hasn’t changed, it’s just how long it’s taking to get here due to the M-m-m-m-my Coronas is the problem. I got additional R stickers coming (fender blade), rear brake light tint and front emblem overlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tile is great! I have them on all of our keys. I come in and put my keys in the same spot. Now my better half, it could be in one of many purses or coat pockets. Then I hear the do you know where my keys are? I grab my phone or hers and go look at the cool app called Tile you can ping your keys (or mine if she was in a rush and took mine and I’m looking for them). Considering the fact she misplaced her set and we had to replace a Volvo and a Toyota key it’s worth the investment. Found them when we did renovations over a year later, but that was about an $800 mistake . That’s why I picked up Tile. Next up will be AirTags due to the U1 chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I hear you! Had a similar experience with our last car and being down to only one key sucked! 

We also have em on all our keys now, and i keep a tile card in my wallet. 

Awesome product!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea we now have 3 Volvo keys , found the original Toyota key after I sold it to get the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I like the red, since I’m a fan of some color. I like the trim lines I see people putting around their stock shifter at the top that goes around the silver insert. Need to find who makes those, wish Badgeskins did since I’d like to color match my customer order color I did through them for my R lettering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went a different route and got the brighter red. LOL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Went a different route and got the brighter red. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s going to look nice with the red R on the wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> I park outside and have had a plate stolen before....
> 
> Tile helps when the key is misplaced, guess you've never done that...
> 
> ...


Yep. 
Years ago on my mk5 gti, I ran no front plate... for about six months, until busted. $50 ticket. Not worth the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> Need to put one of these on my wife’s life lol. Keys, misplaced 3/4 times a week, phone 1 million times, purse, you name it. It usually disappears a couple times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Same with my wife. Thinking about these now...

My keys, wallet, phone, same home every night. No guess work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea can you ping my phone I can’t find it, I feel your pain Preppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

Bought one (2020 R-Line Black in Pyrite Silver, 4 motion with the third row). It's the first automatic I've purchased since my first new car back in high school in 1994.

I also have a 2009 Tiguan (6 speed manual with APR) among a couple others.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> After [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]provide some links to read on the background of increased traction mod, watching videos on different generations of Haldex systems and open differentials, I decided to make some changes. I changed XDS back to Standard from Medium and changed 4Motion to Increased Traction. As mentioned it does feel more planted and with 50/50 split a more even acceleration off the line. Don’t notice a difference in noise, and it appears no real loss to fuel economy unless you’re a more spirited driver. Going to go take some curves to test out some more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I backed this out since the Reduction Vibration part of the coding is no longer available in module 03. In the MK7 forums this was mentioned as part of the coding changes. Now is it needed or not anymore who knows. I will say the 50/50 split is so much better. I think I’m going let Haldex be Haldex and only pop this on during bad weather. Re-enabled XDS to Medium from Standard. 

On another note [mention]Zabes [/mention]took one of my photos and did an awesome p’shop job to give me an idea of matte black VW emblem on the rear deck lid. Looking forward to this item coming in the mail. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger in Spacers, bolts, reusable cabin filter. Adding more mods to my list that I need to get installed. Lol. #procrastinator 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Spin that procrastination to #QuarantineProjects. Plus you’re actually doing it. 

Remember procrastination is like masturbation, in the beginning it feels good, but in the end, you’re just f’n yourself. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

BFI dogbone insert should be in any day now... either today or tomorrow. Very excited for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Spin that procrastination to #QuarantineProjects. Plus you’re actually doing it.
> 
> Remember procrastination is like masturbation, in the beginning it feels good, but in the end, you’re just f’n yourself.
> 
> ...


But I don’t have #quarantineprojects cause I don’t quarantine. I haven’t changed anything since this whole thing began. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> BFI dogbone insert should be in any day now... either today or tomorrow. Very excited for this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get both the top and bottom?


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> But I don’t have #quarantineprojects cause I don’t quarantine. I haven’t changed anything since this whole thing began.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Man I’m inside majority of the time, rocking masks and gloves when out, sanitizing everything that’s touched or comes in from the outside due to being on immunosuppressants. Similar to what I had to do before anyways, but now at a higher more vigilant level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man I’m inside majority of the time, rocking masks and gloves when out, sanitizing everything that’s touched or comes in from the outside due to being on immunosuppressants. Similar to what I had to do before anyways, but now at a higher more vigilant level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in some of the hottest zones of our respective areas and have minis to worry about. Totally understandable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, my freedom is grocery pickup (if you can get one), and we have some nice “roller coaster” hills around here that I can tell the kids to jump in and drive around. Even just driving around for an hour or so while the 3 year old falls asleep is relaxing right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

zimmie2652 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I’m inside majority of the time, rocking masks and gloves when out, sanitizing everything that’s touched or comes in from the outside due to being on immunosuppressants. Similar to what I had to do before anyways, but now at a higher more vigilant level.
> ...


Same here. I'm in Jersey and it is quite different here. Also got two minis to worry about. A good majority of my family and friends are nurses so they arein the frontline. Haven't seen my Sister who is a nurse in NY since March! Stay safe guys


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]TablaRasa [/mention]be safe man! Thank your sister and may she be and stay safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

No bashing here as it was user inflicted but went to install my BFI dogbone insert last night. What an experience that was!

The insert took what seemed like an excessive amount of force to get into place. Didn’t seat right the first time. As I was backing it out the darn thing ripped in half on me. 

Anyone install one yet on these and not have issues? 

I’m waiting to hear back from BFI. I love them and their products but I wasn’t exactly expecting a stage1 insert to rip like paper from trying to back it out either. Half the insert is still up in the mount voids, gonna head to my buddy’s shop today and get ‘er on a lift to get the remainder out. 

I was really looking forward to how this would clean up some of the drivetrain slop, guess I’ll have to wait a bit longer. Lol. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

zimmie2652 said:


> No bashing here as it was user inflicted but went to install my BFI dogbone insert last night. What an experience that was!
> 
> The insert took what seemed like an excessive amount of force to get into place. Didn’t seat right the first time. As I was backing it out the darn thing ripped in half on me.
> 
> ...


After seeing all the failures from the poly inserts from pretty much every manufacturer since the MKV, almost all of them falling apart after a year I would pay the extra money and get the aluminum inserts instead.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> After seeing all the failures from the poly inserts from pretty much every manufacturer since the MKV, almost all of them falling apart after a year I would pay the extra money and get the aluminum inserts instead.


I had the aluminum 034 on my GTI and that snapped on me. Figured I’d give poly a go this time around. 

Come to think of it, I snapped two 034 inserts. 

Maybe that would be better with the Tig since I won’t be hitting damn near 400hp/torque figures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

So funny enough, even with just half the insert still in place there is a much better steel when the tranny does it’s job. My ‘19 is now butter smooth between shifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> So funny enough, even with just half the insert still in place there is a much better steel when the tranny does it’s job. My ‘19 is now butter smooth between shifts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How is NVH....this car rattles a lot at stops I find (I disabled the start/stop) so if this is worse its going to be a no for me even though I have one in my Golf R, and love it....just can't deal with any more idling NVH from this car.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

mattchatr said:


> How is NVH....this car rattles a lot at stops I find (I disabled the start/stop) so if this is worse its going to be a no for me even though I have one in my Golf R, and love it....just can't deal with any more idling NVH from this car.


No additional NVH, in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Did you get both the top and bottom?
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


BFI doesn’t make a top and bottom, it’s all one big piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got bored and ordered Deautokey’s LED footwell kit, front and rear. 

Not gonna be able to get a great photo during the day though, so I’ll post one up tonight. 

Also reordered my dogbone insert from BFI, guys let me halfway and gave 50% off on it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Got bored and ordered Deautokey’s LED footwell kit, front and rear.
> 
> Not gonna be able to get a great photo during the day though, so I’ll post one up tonight.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I like the red, reminds me of the scene in Predator when they're in the choppa at the beginning.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking through admaps, noticed after having my steering rack replaced under warranty and the tech was dead set to "fix" my rear fog since it wasn't a reverse even though I said don't touch it's by design :banghead:. I noticed he had changed some modules after initially getting my Tig back in February. Well last night I noticed my Audi OEM AGM battery was coded incorrectly due to his changes and went in to fix that issue and re-code correctly. While in there changed the voltage value from 7.8 to 12. Didn't some mention that if you did that you get the Start/Stop logo with the line through the A always on the dash? Asking since under module 19, not getting that and it works flawlessly. Only notification in the AID is if you navigate to the info screen and I have the standby Auto Start/Stop Suspended (or something along those lines) and then when at a stop it changes stating the Engine is running due to system and electrical needs.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking through admaps, noticed after having my steering rack replaced under warranty and the tech was dead set to "fix" my rear fog since it wasn't a reverse even though I said don't touch it's by design :banghead:. I noticed he had changed some modules after initially getting my Tig back in February. Well last night I noticed my Audi OEM AGM battery was coded incorrectly due to his changes and went in to fix that issue and re-code correctly. While in there changed the voltage value from 7.8 to 12. Didn't some mention that if you did that you get the Start/Stop logo with the line through the A always on the dash? Asking since under module 19, not getting that and it works flawlessly. Only notification in the AID is if you navigate to the info screen and I have the standby Auto Start/Stop Suspended (or something along those lines) and then when at a stop it changes stating the Engine is running due to system and electrical needs.


I always get the start/stop logo despite turning it off via voltage method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

On all the time or only at stops? Sorry if I wasn’t clear in my post when posing that question. I was under the impression it was on all the time while driving when this change is made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> On all the time or only at stops? Sorry if I wasn’t clear in my post when posing that question. I was under the impression it was on all the time while driving when this change is made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only at stops, I believe. It’s been so damn long since I’ve driven anywhere though. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Got bored and ordered Deautokey’s LED footwell kit, front and rear.
> 
> Not gonna be able to get a great photo during the day though, so I’ll post one up tonight.
> 
> ...


Looks rad!! Was it hard to install? I want lights in the rear. Can you change color? If so how many options? Where is the purple light coming from? 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks rad!! Was it hard to install? I want lights in the rear. Can you change color? If so how many options? Where is the purple light coming from?
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


I went with just the single color setup. I think their multi color option has 4 maybe 5 colors. My
Neighbor has a blue bulb in their garage light, probably why you see the purpleish hue. 

Install was a breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn’t know Tiguan had rear foot well lights. Where are they located? 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> On all the time or only at stops? Sorry if I wasn’t clear in my post when posing that question. I was under the impression it was on all the time while driving when this change is made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just confirmed while getting ice cream, it is only at stops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention] crickets? Cool. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I didn’t know Tiguan had rear foot well lights. Where are they located?
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Sorry, didn’t see this. They don’t. It’s a 4 piece kit. Footwells up front with led strips in the rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Too bad the SE doesn't even have front footwell lights. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Too bad the SE doesn't even have front footwell lights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Really? That’s a drag. 

Deautokey does offer a kit for installing footwells for non equipped vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

zimmie2652 said:


> Really? That’s a drag.
> 
> Deautokey does offer a kit for installing footwells for non equipped vehicles.
> 
> ...


You got this style for the front correct? The LED board style: https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan

I wish they had green without getting the color changing ones lol


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I installed front and rear red footwell lights on my SE. I used LED side marker lights, about $1 each, and wired them so they are on when the car is on to give a soft glow all the time. I'd show you pictures but the forum doesn't allow pictures and I hate having to post them on some other site to then post them here.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> I installed front and rear red footwell lights on my SE. I used LED side marker lights, about $1 each, and wired them so they are on when the car is on to give a soft glow all the time. I'd show you pictures but the forum doesn't allow pictures and I hate having to post them on some other site to then post them here.


Use Tapatalk app, easier to post pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I'll have to take another look but there wasn't one when I bought my interior kit from them a few months back.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fender blade R from Badgeskins applied to match the front and rear to complete the look. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Very cool! I like the red, reminds me of the scene in Predator when they're in the choppa at the beginning.


Long tall sally, she’s so sweet...


Anyhow, I hosed it down. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

R.I.P. Little Richard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool! I like the red, reminds me of the scene in Predator when they're in the choppa at the beginning.
> ...


Another Torontonian! Is that a self wash station? If so, any good? Condo dweller here so my self wash options are limited.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Another Torontonian! Is that a self wash station? If so, any good? Condo dweller here so my self wash options are limited.


Not bad!
Bathurst and Dupont.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> I installed front and rear red footwell lights on my SE. I used LED side marker lights, about $1 each, and wired them so they are on when the car is on to give a soft glow all the time. I'd show you pictures but the forum doesn't allow pictures and I hate having to post them on some other site to then post them here.


Download Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> You got this style for the front correct? The LED board style: https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan
> 
> I wish they had green without getting the color changing ones lol


Yeap only difference is I got the full front and rear conversion kit setup. It’s usually advertised in their “additional/similar product” section at the bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> I'll have to take another look but there wasn't one when I bought my interior kit from them a few months back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


They’ve had it available for years now. https://deautokey.com/product/compl...from-a-4pc-or-2pc-kit-fits-all-vw-audi-models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Well to be fair they still list all years of Tiguan as a the same kit. Buying the interior kit came with 6 unused LEDs that have no place to go in an 18 SE.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Download Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a Fire tablet for my forum access and it isn't supported by Tapatalk.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> I use a Fire tablet for my forum access and it isn't supported by Tapatalk.


Looks like you can? https://forums.androidcentral.com/ask-question/849600-run-tapatalk-kindle-fire-hd.html


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Well to be fair they still list all years of Tiguan as a the same kit. Buying the interior kit came with 6 unused LEDs that have no place to go in an 18 SE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


True! Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like you can? https://forums.androidcentral.com/ask-question/849600-run-tapatalk-kindle-fire-hd.html


Not when I go into the app store on my tablet. Doesn't list it at all.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what bumper this is? Mostly focused on the lower grill honeycomb pieces. I doubt it's interchangeable with the normal bumper but I really like it!


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

That's the euro market bumper grille. It does fit on our standard bumpers. If you scroll back I believe a few have done it in this thread. If not there are a few posts about it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DanSan said:


> Does anyone know what bumper this is? Mostly focused on the lower grill honeycomb pieces. I doubt it's interchangeable with the normal bumper but I really like it!


It’s actually pretty darn interchangeable. I think it’s only a 4 piece job to be honest. Someone did it on here already. 

It’s the euro bumper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

You people need to quit responding to the same post that someone else responded to already. I’m talking to you [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention] 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Not when I go into the app store on my tablet. Doesn't list it at all.


Able to side load?

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-sideload-apps-on-the-kindle-fire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You people need to quit responding to the same post that someone else responded to already. I’m talking to you [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


It looks like we responded at the same time, both posts show as exactly 1hr ago. Maybe you should fix your sign off tag to just “Ratchet.” 

Believe me, if I saw someone already answered, I wouldn’t have answered the same thing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

gti_addict said:


> That's the euro market bumper grille. It does fit on our standard bumpers. If you scroll back I believe a few have done it in this thread. If not there are a few posts about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Oh ****! Thanks I'll have to dig through the thread. I want to do this asap


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Gave her a wash and installed Smoked LED Sidemarkers









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Gave her a wash and installed Smoked LED Sidemarkers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DanSan said:


> Oh ****! Thanks I'll have to dig through the thread. I want to do this asap


Tried finding this for you on my earlier response, just found it again. 


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...umper-PN-s&p=113184637#/topics/9298895?page=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> It looks like we responded at the same time, both posts show as exactly 1hr ago. Maybe you should fix your sign off tag to just “Ratchet.”
> 
> Believe me, if I saw someone already answered, I wouldn’t have answered the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

zimmie2652 said:


> Tried finding this for you on my earlier response, just found it again.
> 
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...umper-PN-s&p=113184637#/topics/9298895?page=1
> ...


Yup I ended up finding that earlier, thank you!

Next step is figuring out how the bumper pieces come off


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Not when I go into the app store on my tablet. Doesn't list it at all.


Downloaded tapatalk on my phone but then I read of the hundreds of companies they give access to my data and you can't globally opt out, you have to do it to each one multiple times. Having worked in data management/security for 25 years no way do I give that kind of access just to load a couple of pictures.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Alrighty, was able to get the rest of the old dogbone insert out and get the replacement piece in. Got to say, for $40 bucks it gives the car a whole new feel with literally zero additional NVH. 

Pure smoothness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Tig20ne said:


> Downloaded tapatalk on my phone but then I read of the hundreds of companies they give access to my data and you can't globally opt out, you have to do it to each one multiple times. Having worked in data management/security for 25 years no way do I give that kind of access just to load a couple of pictures.


The only thing those companies want from you is your money. You are essentially taking a loan out on convenience of participating with the rest of humanity. Although it’s more of a gamble on their end hoping you buy something. There’s just something to love about someone who thinks their information is worth more than everyone else’s.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

zimmie2652 said:


> True! Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gti_addict said:


> Well to be fair they still list all years of Tiguan as a the same kit. Buying the interior kit came with 6 unused LEDs that have no place to go in an 18 SE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Sorry about missing this. If you email [email protected] they can create custom kits. :thumbup:


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Installed an is38 on my Tiguan









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing exciting but I stopped by the dealer and picked up a muddy buddy rear liner from the 5 passenger. Was curious how the fit would be in my 7-passenger and it’s not bad! I wish mine didn’t have the third row for more legroom in the middle row but can’t be choosy with CPO haha. Caught some sales people checking out the Tiguan while I was there 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Love that color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this picture before it was lowered?? Cause for Golf R springs and 21" wheels that certainly still looks like a lot of wheel gap??


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Love that color!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DCdubz111 said:


> Is this picture before it was lowered?? Cause for Golf R springs and 21" wheels that certainly still looks like a lot of wheel gap??


DMG really is the best color on these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

DCdubz111 said:


> Is this picture before it was lowered?? Cause for Golf R springs and 21" wheels that certainly still looks like a lot of wheel gap??


Yeah not lowered yet. Been dragging my feet on getting the springs in. My spacers just came and my nuespeed rear sway bar is due Tuesday so I plan to get everything on the car in one shot so it’ll be lower soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

dave00gt said:


> Installed an is38 on my Tiguan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m full of questions: Was it a direct bolt on? How’s it running? Do you have a custom tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Installed the Rokblokz mud flaps today. And blacked out the grill and rear badges. Going to put the kliiMW rear inlay on soon. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAlKMN5nRmR/?igshid=ugvv8skqsudd


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

robbery85 said:


> Installed the Rokblokz mud flaps today. And blacked out the grill and rear badges. Going to put the kliiMW rear inlay on soon.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CAlKMN5nRmR/?igshid=ugvv8skqsudd


Nice blackout of the Tiguan emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Put up a better video showing exterior light mods where my kids aren’t running around in the background. Cleaned her up today, but can’t tell since it’s dark. Video shows Urban Joke rear tails, rear outer side marker working with turn signals, walk around showing dynamic side wings, UroTuning LED smoked side marker and rear fog light. 

*Coding found in document found in signature. 

https://youtu.be/9AxpOzrfGtc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Put up a better video showing exterior light mods where you kids aren’t running around. Video shows Urban Joke rear tails, rear outer side marker working with turn signals, walk around showing dynamic side wings, UroTuning LED smoked side marker and rear fog light.
> 
> *Coding found in document found in signature.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Did you go with the OEM dynamic side wing LEDs?

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Looks great! Did you go with the OEM dynamic side wing LEDs?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Thanks! I forgot to show my single side parking lights now looking at the video. Oh well!

No, got some off of AliExpress, no issues, plug and play. Cost me about $60 if I recall. I only saw “OEM” versions after the fact, but they were super expensive. Think DAP had them briefly when I saw them available. 

Here they are:

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33013590053.html

I know some people like this company but weren’t available when I bought the ones above. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000386938593.html

These are cool and I do like them, but they were too much for my liking when I bought mine. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000078354095.html

After seeing an Audi Q5 tonight while just driving around, may swap out my LED fogs for yellow LED fogs since I see they’re available from DeAutoLED where you don’t have to toggle through between white, strobe and yellow. The Audi running true yellow LED fogs looked tits. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I've been considering the LED yellow fogs, I'll still never forget walking around Paris in 97 and seeing cars with yellow headlights


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What did it for me was it was a black Q5 like my black Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

FSH567 said:


> I’m full of questions: Was it a direct bolt on? How’s it running? Do you have a custom tune?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Direct bolt on for sure  I'm currently stage 2, will be going back to get another tune
Feels great now. Down low slight lag, but I'm sure a tune can help. Mid and upper just feels like
" give me more"
Eurocharged tune 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Got hit in the Menard’s parking lot, of course no one owned up to it. Wondering if touch up paint would work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*Vinyl wrapped the middle piece of the chrome grille*




















I used 3m Vinyl Gloss black. First time wrapping.. didnt need to take the grill out.. took about 30-45 minutes taking my time.
Not as bad as I thought. Right side some imperfections when I cut it but not noticeable. May do again later but looks fine for my purposes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jjvw said:


> I used 3m Vinyl Gloss black. First time wrapping.. didnt need to take the grill out.. took about 30-45 minutes taking my time.
> Not as bad as I thought. Right side some imperfections when I cut it but not noticeable. May do again later but looks fine for my purposes.


Looks nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally found the time for a bath and to lay some Blackfire on Tiggy. 

APC pre-soak, Mr. Pink foam bath, Iron-X wheels and paint, nanoskin clay sponge, light polish w/ Griot’s Perrecting Cream, Pearl Nano ceramic prep wipe down and finally Blackfire Ceramic Pro. 

Still have another coat to lay down but it’s coming along. Suns coming out so back into the garage we go. 

Once all that’s done going to apply the Gtechniq window treatment as well. Hello there clouds!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good Zimmie, got mine washed up yesterday. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking good Zimmie, got mine washed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, makes me wanna wash up the wife’s black one. Lol. Hopefully shouldn’t be too much work since I coated hers a few weeks back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No wife and kids around means I finally got around to installing the trunk led strip. Going to see how it looks. Upgraded my rear trunk light after getting my Tig, but if trunk is full doesn’t matter since that light is blocked. Totally forgot my factory housing didn’t have the metal tensioner, and the plastic clip broke when I replaced it so staying in place right now with tape . Going to need to get that replaced if the strip works out. Pics tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I spent the morning coding the rear lights. I enabled rear DRLs and getting the inner tail lights to blink out of phase when signaling or when the hazards are turned on. I then enabled the fan speed to show in AUTO. 

EDIT: I also changed the HVAC settings to be remembered for remote start. (I wanted it to be cooler than the default 72 for the hot summer mornings.)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]you’ll like the look at night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]you’ll like the look at night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Reihenmotor5 I hope so. The inner tails look washed out in the daylight.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Inner tails are considered either on or off. Can’t make them brighter, but you can dim them supposedly which you probably don’t want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

dave00gt said:


> Direct bolt on for sure  I'm currently stage 2, will be going back to get another tune
> Feels great now. Down low slight lag, but I'm sure a tune can help. Mid and upper just feels like
> " give me more"
> Eurocharged tune
> ...


 Stock injectors? Post some dyno plots if you get one. It would be interesting to see the power differences on the turbos.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

PZ said:


> Stock injectors? Post some dyno plots if you get one. It would be interesting to see the power differences on the turbos.


Off my head, I know he’s currently making 205hp and 300 lb/ft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

PZ said:


> Stock injectors? Post some dyno plots if you get one. It would be interesting to see the power differences on the turbos.


Yes stock injectors, I will get one for sure . The turbo is a hybrid Is38 from Xman turbo, in the UK.
Upgraded higher flowing billet wheel with stock turbine as to not increase lag 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

zimmie2652 said:


> Off my head, I know he’s currently making 205hp and 300 lb/ft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes those were unfinished numbers, was supposed to come back and finish, but I decided on just coming back with more Bolt ons. 
I just ordered a throttle pipe and turbo outlet pipe from rev9. $167 , not bad. Just be the last pieces of the better flowing puzzle 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking good Zimmie, got mine washed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! These are such pretty vehicles. Shame about the decision VW made to give us the weak Budack Cycle engine to focus on MPG over power. I would happily trade a few MPG for a bit more responsiveness and performance from the GTI 2.0T. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]FSH567 [/mention]thanks! Yea if they want keep the Budack on the other trims I’m fine with that, but give us the GTI engine for the R Line models. I still enjoy her, the mods that can be coded and the tweaks to make it mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

jjvw said:


> I used 3m Vinyl Gloss black. First time wrapping.. didnt need to take the grill out.. took about 30-45 minutes taking my time.
> Not as bad as I thought. Right side some imperfections when I cut it but not noticeable. May do again later but looks fine for my purposes.


Looks good. I got the metallic silk blue tig too w the blacked out grill.


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]FSH567 [/mention]thanks! Yea if they want keep the Budack on the other trims I’m fine with that, but give us the GTI engine for the R Line models. I still enjoy her, the mods that can be coded and the tweaks to make it mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree completely! I love my new R-Line, but a little more HP/TQ like some other markets would be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

FSH567 said:


> Looks great! These are such pretty vehicles. Shame about the decision VW made to give us the weak Budack Cycle engine to focus on MPG over power. I would happily trade a few MPG for a bit more responsiveness and performance from the GTI 2.0T.





FSH567 said:


> I agree completely! I love my new R-Line, but a little more HP/TQ like some other markets would be nice.



You all do know that "R Line" has always just been an appearance group for every modal VW has made since the MKIV Golf R Line. What you're asking for would be a Tiguan R which I doubt that we'll ever get.

With this Tiguan everyone seems to confuse their R Line thinking it's like buying a Golf R, you don't see as many complaints from all the Jetta, Passat, Arteon owners that their R Line isn't a tuned sports model. If you want a little more HP/TQ then tune it. MTM already has their tune for sale, Unitronic is close and I know APR is working on theirs too.


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

gti_addict said:


> You all do know that "R Line" has always just been an appearance group for every modal VW has made since the MKIV Golf R Line. What you're asking for would be a Tiguan R which we're never going to get.


gti_addict,

Yes, I’m fully aware “R Line”≠ “R.” I was just opining it would be nice if the NA Tiguan had the GTI’s engine and 7-speed DSG as it does in other countries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> You all do know that "R Line" has always just been an appearance group for every modal VW has made since the MKIV Golf R Line. What you're asking for would be a Tiguan R which I doubt that we'll ever get.
> 
> With this Tiguan everyone seems to confuse their R Line thinking it's like buying a Golf R, you don't see as many complaints from all the Jetta, Passat, Arteon owners that their R Line isn't a tuned sports model. If you want a little more HP/TQ then tune it. MTM already has their tune for sale, Unitronic is close and I know APR is working on theirs too.


Fully aware and not my first VW. Just would be nice that the American marker didn’t get shortchanged. Yea don’t see us getting a true R here, it’s been reported many times that we won’t see one state side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Fully aware and not my first VW. Just would be nice that the American marker didn’t get shortchanged. Yea don’t see us getting a true R here, it’s been reported many times that we won’t see one state side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW since, like, forever. 
The Q3, essentially the same car, has the gti tuned 2.0T coupled with the Aisin 8 speed. I’m not sure the efficiency gains really add to much by running the gen 3 B in the tig (unless we’re taking fleet numbers, given the amount of these things they sell). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but the Q3 is smaller, space wise we line up more with the Q5. By the time I get a new VW I’ll be electric, since I wanna push this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock! 




















Updated night photo 









And one more box showed up today


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!


How do you achieve the change in color - Thru the MIB > Ambient settings?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they work just like stock? And remain on while the vehicle is running? 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

rph2004 said:


> How do you achieve the change in color - Thru the MIB > Ambient settings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


No they’re aftermarket bulbs that come with a remote to change the color. 



HappyTiggy said:


> Do they work just like stock? And remain on while the vehicle is running?
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Yes they function just like stock, dimmable though the infotainment settings or the remote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> You all do know that "R Line" has always just been an appearance group for every modal VW has made since the MKIV Golf R Line. What you're asking for would be a Tiguan R which I doubt that we'll ever get.
> 
> With this Tiguan everyone seems to confuse their R Line thinking it's like buying a Golf R, you don't see as many complaints from all the Jetta, Passat, Arteon owners that their R Line isn't a tuned sports model. If you want a little more HP/TQ then tune it. MTM already has their tune for sale, Unitronic is close and I know APR is working on theirs too.


You don’t see it as much because they aren’t 4000lb boats and have power levels adequate to their size already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swaybar, springs and subframe inserts are next on my list, can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!


is that a scosche car mount? very curious how that hooks up


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

DanSan said:


> is that a scosche car mount? very curious how that hooks up


I believe he is using the Scosche car charger mount that plugs into the cigarette lighter.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/scosche-magicmount-power-universal-vehicle-mount-black/9701241.p?skuId=9701241


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

zimmie2652 said:


> Swaybar, springs and subframe inserts are next on my list, can’t wait to hear your thoughts on the bar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The swaybar is going on with the Golf R springs finally next week, will report back! Definitely excited since the car can be a little sloppy at times, I'm hoping it helps!



DanSan said:


> is that a scosche car mount? very curious how that hooks up


It is! It is just the cigarette lighter "charging" mount. I don't use it to charge, since I use carplay, but it is the perfect spot for the phone. The phone gets a little wobbly on bumps, but it's my fault for having the magnet position at the bottom of the phone so I can still use my wireless charger. Beyond that it works great since I usually keep my wallet and keys in that cubby.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing Deautoled ones! Will get a better photo when it’s dark out, but they’re a 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!


It's really to bad that this isn't integrated into the display and you need a separate controller to change the color


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

FSH567 said:


> gti_addict,
> 
> Yes, I’m fully aware “R Line”≠ “R.” I was just opining it would be nice if the NA Tiguan had the GTI’s engine and 7-speed DSG as it does in other countries.
> 
> ...


If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> It's really to bad that this isn't integrated into the display and you need a separate controller to change the color


Agreed! RGB LED's are so cheap, just throw them in and let us pick from the infotainment settings. Wish it had them in the second row from the factory too, unless that's a Premium model thing only lol


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Agreed! RGB LED's are so cheap, just throw them in and let us pick from the infotainment settings. Wish it had them in the second row from the factory too, unless that's a Premium model thing only lol


The Jetta does have color changing accent lighting (only 10 colors available) If this could be enabled somehow on the Tiguan you could tap into the data line for the RGB and add it to the foot well. You would need to know what type of RGB they use, if its a 5050 its as simple as supplying +5V, ground, and data in.


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

AkiraSieghart said:


> If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?


Agreed! I looked at the Audis as well, and found the R Line Tiggy to actually be better looking and had all the tech I wanted for far less $$. Not to mention the 0% financing. 

I don’t expect this vehicle to win drag races, but a bit more power would be nice. Like many of us, I’m looking forward to the upcoming APR / Unitronic tunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

FSH567 said:


> Agreed! I looked at the Audis as well, and found the R Line Tiggy to actually be better looking and had all the tech I wanted for far less $$. Not to mention the 0% financing.
> 
> I don’t expect this vehicle to win drag races, but a bit more power would be nice. Like many of us, I’m looking forward to the upcoming APR / Unitronic tunes.
> 
> ...


Agree, definitely a way better looking vehicle. Of only we didn't need the room, we would've kept the Tiguan. The tunes will definitely make the Rline look complete

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

AkiraSieghart said:


> If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?


Around town, especially in Sport, it's totally fine.
I just wish it would get out of it's own F'n way when entering highways and passing at highway speed.

I don't know... the PQ36 Tiguan and Q3 were VERY similar (identical drivetrain), Audi still sold tons.
But, I get it, for 99% of buyers, the car is perfectly fine. We're a bit of an anomaly. 
And let's face it, the tig is not tuned for enthusiasts (suspension, transmission, engine tune, bulk).


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Preppy said:


> AkiraSieghart said:
> 
> 
> > If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?
> ...


I drop to manual 3rd gear to jump on the highway, zero issues with jumping on at 60+ mph or passing for that matter, it's the only solution for the limited power to create ones own.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Preppy said:


> Around town, especially in Sport, it's totally fine.
> I just wish it would get out of it's own F'n way when entering highways and passing at highway speed.
> 
> I don't know... the PQ36 Tiguan and Q3 were VERY similar (identical drivetrain), Audi still sold tons.
> ...


I might be in a minority because unless I'm trying to merge onto a highway from those already stop sign on-ramps, the Tiguan's factory power is enough. But you're right, the Tiguan isn't like the GTI where you can throw enough money at it to make it almost as fast as you want it. I see all the people on here that talk about throwing in a bigger turbo and so many mods and I just don't understand it. You can spend money to make it go faster but the MQB platform wasn't built for power like that. You can spend money to upgrade the platform but then why didn't you just buy a Q5 or SQ5 with the MLB platform?  Why throw money into the wrong platform and have to deal with upgrades, reliability, etc. The Tiguan is simply never going to be a sensible sports car.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

AkiraSieghart said:


> I might be in a minority because unless I'm trying to merge onto a highway from those already stop sign on-ramps, the Tiguan's factory power is enough. But you're right, the Tiguan isn't like the GTI where you can throw enough money at it to make it almost as fast as you want it. I see all the people on here that talk about throwing in a bigger turbo and so many mods and I just don't understand it. You can spend money to make it go faster but the MQB platform wasn't built for power like that. You can spend money to upgrade the platform but then why didn't you just buy a Q5 or SQ5 with the MLB platform?  Why throw money into the wrong platform and have to deal with upgrades, reliability, etc. The Tiguan is simply never going to be a sensible sports car.


Modding is the same story with every car since the beginning of time. You do it to make the vehicle your own and what you think it should be/should’ve been. No more, no less. No one on here who is modding these in NAR market is expecting to make it a world beating racer. 

What else is there to get? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

AkiraSieghart said:


> If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?


Canabilization of sales is a VW/Audi myth and conspiracy. Pretty sure they tested this on myth busters.  

In all seriousness, it wouldn’t canabilize either. It’s simple, those that want more luxury will gravitate to Audi, those that want a good car for sensibilities pricing will stick with Tigs and say that’s good enough. Then realize the MQBs ****tyness and upgrade to Audi. It’s a trap! Lol. 

That said, being fully aware of the limitations of the vehicle and it’s questionable build quality, I love mine for what it is and that is a cheap family mover that looks good. 

Say what you want but there are enough pretentious douchebags out there who will overlook the VW entirely for the Audi “prestige” and status symbol alone to keep the Q3 and Q5 in healthy sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Modding is the same story with every car since the beginning of time. You do it to make the vehicle your own and what you think it should be/should’ve been. No more, no less. No one on here who is modding these in NAR market is expecting to make it a world beating racer.
> 
> What else is there to get?
> 
> ...


I understand modding to be different as I've done the same thing with almost all of my previously owned cars and plan on doing the same with my Tiguan, but akin to throwing a LSx engine into a Honda Civic, trying to build massive amount of power into a platform that can't support it never really made much sense to me.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

AkiraSieghart said:


> If the NA Tiguan came with the 2.0t in the GTI and a DSG, I'd see zero sensible reasons to buy an Audi Q3 and very, very little reasons to buy a Q5 over a Tiguan. I'd love the GTI engine and trans in the Tiguan, but it'd severely f-up Audi's sales. Hell, I almost bought a Q5 when I was shopping around for a new car but the extra $5-10k price difference between the Tiguan and Q5 made no sense for the amount more that it cost. Yeah, I'd love a little more oomph--which I hope the tunes can provide--but at the end of the day, it's still a 4000lbs. pig. How fast do you really need it to go?





AkiraSieghart said:


> I understand modding to be different as I've done the same thing with almost all of my previously owned cars and plan on doing the same with my Tiguan, but akin to throwing a LSx engine into a Honda Civic, trying to build massive amount of power into a platform that can't support it never really made much sense to me.


Audi sales wouldn't have been affected much, if at all. I feel like the only reason why NAR Tigs didn't get the sportier engine and DSG is because the majority of NAR customers want/view their compact SUV/CUVs to be reliable family haulers without an ounce of sportiness, not because it would cut into Audi's sales. European Q3 and Q5 sales have been pretty much the same even though there are better Tig options over there than there are over here. People buy Audi for the added prestige, luxury, and refinement (and I guess power in this case).

From what I've seen on this forum, I don't think the majority of people want to make that level of massive power you're indicating with a Tiguan. They just want to pass people at highway speeds without feeling like they're struggling to do so every now and then lol. Since there is always a mention about a tune (even you are mentioning a tune) to get more power out of this car, seems to me it would've been better if said power was available straight from the factory, (like it is everywhere else) right? I feel like all the flash/tune threads would also be so much shorter. I doubt as many people would be aching as badly for a tune as they are now if it had a slightly better power band and a sliver of "fun" from a DSG that they could be content with while waiting. Even I wouldn't have entertained the thought of a tune if it had that engine and DSG option over here, especially since that "extra power" would've been covered under warranty.

Besides the "oomph" just a bit shy of being adequate, this is still an amazing family hauler for our family right now. Just a tiny bit sad that this was so close to being the PERFECT family hauler at this point in my life.

Also the T-Roc R, Golf R, RS3, and TT-RS would like to have a word about MQBs not making power.


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

dohboi said:


> Audi sales wouldn't have been affected much, if at all. I feel like the only reason why NAR Tigs didn't get the sportier engine and DSG is because the majority of NAR customers want/view their compact SUV/CUVs to be reliable family haulers without an ounce of sportiness, not because it would cut into Audi's sales. European Q3 and Q5 sales have been pretty much the same even though there are better Tig options over there than there are over here. People buy Audi for the added prestige, luxury, and refinement (and I guess power in this case).
> 
> From what I've seen on this forum, I don't think the majority of people want to make that level of massive power you're indicating with a Tiguan. They just want to pass people at highway speeds without feeling like they're struggling to do so every now and then lol. Since there is always a mention about a tune (even you are mentioning a tune) to get more power out of this car, seems to me it would've been better if said power was available straight from the factory, (like it is everywhere else) right? I feel like all the flash/tune threads would also be so much shorter. I doubt as many people would be aching as badly for a tune as they are now if it had a slightly better power band and a sliver of "fun" from a DSG that they could be content with while waiting. Even I wouldn't have entertained the thought of a tune if it had that engine and DSG option over here, especially since that "extra power" would've been covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


Well said dohboi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The simplest thing VW could have done to cope with the power issues was put the same 2.0T in from the Atlas. 235hp stock. Not the same engine as the GTI or Golf R. But a massive 50hp more than it currently has would have made it perfectly fine for the majority of folks. And for those that want more I think I remember seeing that a tune for this engine in the Atlas gets it close to 300. A change to the Atlas engine may have reduced the fuel efficiency but it couldn’t have been by more than 10%. 

The available power and the tranny hiccups are the only 2 things keeping this from being the ultimate utilitarian VW, especially in SEL-P R-Line trim. Thankfully Unitronic will have the first part addressed soon. Not sure what will or can be done about the trans but it’ll be easier to overlook once the power is there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing crazy, applied the blackout vinyl for the brake light. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

dohboi said:


> Also the T-Roc R,



This is precisely what I'd have if sold here.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> This is precisely what I'd have if sold here.


Samesies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally received my Badgeskins order. Will be getting those installed tonight. Also picked up the steering wheel insert from Klii. Figured with an impending move it’d be nice to represent my home state in the new locale w/o shoving it down other people’s throats all the time. 

Badgeskins pieces installed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]looks good! Liking the red! I didn’t do the black gloss insert in the steering wheel either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]looks good! Liking the red! I didn’t do the black gloss insert in the steering wheel either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it and tried to put it down but man, it was a bitch. Might still try again today with the second one they send. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea PITA! Tried with both, they need to put up a video of slotting those in up on their YouTube channel. I still like it the way it is, so I’m not disappointed. Still looks sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrodriguez (Feb 20, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Got bored and ordered Deautokey’s LED footwell kit, front and rear.
> 
> Not gonna be able to get a great photo during the day though, so I’ll post one up tonight.
> 
> ...



Looks hot!


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

Picked up ours today. 2020 SE in white with the sunroof package. I put on Glassparency, Opticoat Leather, and Cquartz Fabric Coat so far. Have to do the paint and trim still.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea PITA! Tried with both, they need to put up a video of slotting those in up on their YouTube channel. I still like it the way it is, so I’m not disappointed. Still looks sharp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For my steering wheel inserts I just used the tip of a knife to lift them up and then you can place easy. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> For my steering wheel inserts I just used the tip of a knife to lift them up and then you can place easy.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


The small space in between the R at the bottom? 

I eventually got it down today with a toothpick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks to Reihenmotor5 for putting up with all my PMs and his awesome VCDS doc...I got pano lights in today!
(Also did Rokblokz but they aren’t as cool)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Stonezulla said:


> Thanks to Reihenmotor5 for putting up with all my PMs and his awesome VCDS doc...I got pano lights in today!
> (Also did Rokblokz but they aren’t as cool)
> 
> 
> ...


I need to know everything you bought and how you installed. Everything!! I want this on my ‘19 also. Thanks. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

All the parts were in the repair manual that’s linked in his doc that’s in his signature. I had mine already installed from the factory but were never connected. So 15$ in parts plus about 10$ for a set of 10in needle nose and 30$ for a good set of trim removal tools (I wanted a better set) some scrapped knuckles and coding and bam! Roof lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I probably don’t have them. Mines an oct 19 build date. I’m assuming yours was built in late ‘18 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah 10/18. Yours definitely won’t have them.  I just squeaked in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stonezulla said:


> Thanks to Reihenmotor5 for putting up with all my PMs and his awesome VCDS doc...I got pano lights in today!
> (Also did Rokblokz but they aren’t as cool)
> 
> 
> ...


You’re welcome man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I probably don’t have them. Mines an oct 19 build date. I’m assuming yours was built in late ‘18
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


There should be a way to retrofit onto newer models. I've seen sets of these available from places like AliExpress. Probably requires a ton of work running the wire but a worthy project if possible. Seriously bummed that they removed those from newer builds.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> There should be a way to retrofit onto newer models. I've seen sets of these available from places like AliExpress. Probably requires a ton of work running the wire but a worthy project if possible. Seriously bummed that they removed those from newer builds.


I mean they were removed because they were a fire hazard. 

To each their own though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Late night quick wash after seeing how many bugs I collected coming back from PA Sunday night. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Picking up the Tiguan today with some new suspension goodies (finally). OEM Golf R springs, EMD reverse rake rear pads, 10/15mm spacers, and Neuspeed rear sway bar all installed. Was going to tackle it myself but my Audi tech friend made me a great offer so I let him have at it. Will post more pics when I get it and give y’all some input on the sway bar as well. And for anyone curious, the ET on the A7 wheels are now 21x9 +25mm front and +20mm rear on 265/35/21 tires after the spacers. Perfectly flush 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picking up the Tiguan today with some new suspension goodies (finally). OEM Golf R springs, EMD reverse rake rear pads, 10/15mm spacers, and Neuspeed rear sway bar all installed. Was going to tackle it myself but my Audi tech friend made me a great offer so I let him have at it. Will post more pics when I get it and give y’all some input on the sway bar as well. And for anyone curious, the ET on the A7 wheels are now 21x9 +25mm front and +20mm rear on 265/35/21 tires after the spacers. Perfectly flush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!... Like that splitter!

By chance, are those Golf R springs from an automatic or manual transmission? Just curious.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]bobbysanders22 [/mention]looking forward to the pics. Are you also suffering from condensation in your fog light housing? Looks like the driver side has a touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea who makes the splitter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea who makes the splitter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Artwork Bodyshop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Forge Air Intake*

Last week I installed the Forge carbon air intake in my Tiguan, it looks good im my opinion even there is a bit problem with the silicone hose that squeezed.
It sounds like you have a diverter valve sound when you release your throttle after installing it..

Here is the pictures :


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guess I missed it in the thread. Been eyeing aerofabb or Maxton Design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks guess I missed it in the thread. Been eyeing aerofabb or Maxton Design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I knew from Facebook. I’d avoid Maxton truthfully. Not so great experiences with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah I’m not on the Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picking up the Tiguan today with some new suspension goodies (finally). OEM Golf R springs, EMD reverse rake rear pads, 10/15mm spacers, and Neuspeed rear sway bar all installed. Was going to tackle it myself but my Audi tech friend made me a great offer so I let him have at it. Will post more pics when I get it and give y’all some input on the sway bar as well. And for anyone curious, the ET on the A7 wheels are now 21x9 +25mm front and +20mm rear on 265/35/21 tires after the spacers. Perfectly flush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks great!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone added winglets to close the gap on the side? Curious to see the look? As I see it as an offering on their site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone added winglets to close the gap on the side? Curious to see the look? As I see it as an offering on their site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parsan makes a nice set! 

Parsan actually has a lot of dope stuff for these in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’ve seen some of their stuff also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Looks good!!... Like that splitter!
> 
> By chance, are those Golf R springs from an automatic or manual transmission? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


To be honest I don't know, picked them up from a forum member and did not ask, lol



Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]bobbysanders22 [/mention]looking forward to the pics. Are you also suffering from condensation in your fog light housing? Looks like the driver side has a touch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The photo is not the best, just the one my buddy sent me, the headlights are perfect! 



L179 said:


> it looks great!


thank you!



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone added winglets to close the gap on the side? Curious to see the look? As I see it as an offering on their site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of those, but I think I'm only the second Tiguan with the splitter, the other guy went no winglets too. I think they're a little cheesy haha


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

bobbysanders22 said:


> To be honest I don't know, picked them up from a forum member and did not ask, lol


Is that photo with the springs already installed? 

Disregard. Saw where you said your friend sent you that pic....you said you'll post better pics later


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Is that photo with the springs already installed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yes it is


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

*rear spoiler extender, hows it holding up.*

I recently purchased the spoiler extension and I am considering installing it myself. I was wondering how yours is holding up, any issues?



Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Added the rear spoiler extender.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Couple quick pics, need to clean off the greasy handprints and will have a report once I drive home! Hoping they settle a bit more 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picking up the Tiguan today with some new suspension goodies (finally). OEM Golf R springs, EMD reverse rake rear pads, 10/15mm spacers, and Neuspeed rear sway bar all installed. Was going to tackle it myself but my Audi tech friend made me a great offer so I let him have at it. Will post more pics when I get it and give y’all some input on the sway bar as well. And for anyone curious, the ET on the A7 wheels are now 21x9 +25mm front and +20mm rear on 265/35/21 tires after the spacers. Perfectly flush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW looks great! Make's me want to go with the Golf R spings!


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Will post more pics when I get it and give y’all some input on the sway bar



The Neuspeed RSB was the first thing I did after a trip to the snow and hated the body roll on my SE 4motion when driving it through the mountains. Now even with the crappy, bad, really need to replace stock 17's it handles way better and is a much needed upgrade for anyone. Once I get better wheels with a wider contact patch I'm sure it'll be a night and day difference.

Really nice ride you've got, coincidentally I almost picked up a set of the same wheels on CL but wasn't 100% sure. I should've grabbed them when they were available lol.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> I recently purchased the spoiler extension and I am considering installing it myself. I was wondering how yours is holding up, any issues?


Hopefully better than they are in Australia! 

Apparently they are flying off at an alarming rate causing a nationwide recall there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> Hopefully better than they are in Australia!
> 
> Apparently they are flying off at an alarming rate causing a nationwide recall there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds odd... Maybe extremely hot?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Maybe they were only using the tape without the sealant to help keep it attached?


----------



## ndenning46 (Dec 7, 2016)

gti_addict said:


> Maybe they were only using the tape without the sealant to help keep it attached?


I’ll find out soon, mine has one of the VIN numbers mentioned in the report on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

gti_addict said:


> The Neuspeed RSB was the first thing I did after a trip to the snow and hated the body roll on my SE 4motion when driving it through the mountains. Now even with the crappy, bad, really need to replace stock 17's it handles way better and is a much needed upgrade for anyone. Once I get better wheels with a wider contact patch I'm sure it'll be a night and day difference.
> 
> Really nice ride you've got, coincidentally I almost picked up a set of the same wheels on CL but wasn't 100% sure. I should've grabbed them when they were available lol.


Man driving home was fun and the car felt so much better! The body roll and twitchiness I used to feel on sharp turns and the jug-handle to the freeway every day was annoying, but between all the changes it feels so much more planted and handles more like a car now. Would definitely recommend that sway bar! And man, I got the wheels on Facebook marketplace for dirt dirt cheap, I spent more on tires and getting the curb rash fixed on them but they’re perfect for the car, just wish the VW center caps would fit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> I recently purchased the spoiler extension and I am considering installing it myself. I was wondering how yours is holding up, any issues?


I'm assuming you wanted an assessment from somebody that has had it on for a longer period of time but mine is still attached after installing it a few months ago. I only used the preinstalled OEM adhesive strips that were on the extension but I prepped the surface pretty well. It calls for a bead of silicone for the true OEM installation but mine has been solid without it so far.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw the other day in the Australian TIGUAN thread there’s a recall on these for issues with the adhesive. Might want to look into it [mention]dohboi [/mention]might have needed that silicone you mention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Couple quick pics, need to clean off the greasy handprints and will have a report once I drive home! Hoping they settle a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot damn that looks really good  *start window shopping tiguan*


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Can’t wait!!!


















Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going on later today. Matte black background, matte black wrap and gloss black silhouette for contrast. Opposite of what I’ve seen. Since the background is matte black it’ll match the rear emblem once that is received. 

*Saw this the other day driving the kids around, they love when I drive them around the VW lot. They keep saying I need to get a black Arteon R Line 4Motion or a Cross Sport. 

Front emblem is opposite my style I’m going with since I wanted mine to look like what apparently is an option in Europe. 










At first the rear emblem like this through Badgeskins is alright online, but seeing it in person I like the little bit of chrome showing. Think it may look good and be a good compromise to going full on matte black since I’m not blacking our everything, because then where does it stop.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


>


What's the boomerang shaped decal?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That goes around the outer edge to hide the chrome that meets up with the grill. 

You do the large piece first, then the outer ring, and finally the VW silhouette. 

https://youtu.be/g3na8o0-srM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Take some close up pics when it's done. I'm interested to see how clean it looks, all the videos it looks pretty cheap. Hopefully it will come out nice.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this in person the other day and it looks tits in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this in person the other day and it looks tits in person.


Far away it looks cool, but I want to see up close how good it looks, lol.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It looked good close up, didn’t want to bring anymore attention on the lot by taking close up pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like a mole imo. A beauty mark I guess. A big black dot on a pretty face. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Beat a severe thunderstorm, but got it installed. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I'd rather pay for a badgeless grill

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

zackdawley said:


> I think I'd rather pay for a badgeless grill
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


If someone can make one that retains the radar for the front assist and ACC then this would be the way to go.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> If someone can make one that retains the radar for the front assist and ACC then this would be the way to go.


There is one, it’s offered in Europe and it’s an option at build for I believe the T-Roc but can be done on the Tiguan. It’s around $300 for the part itself that contains the radar. Then you have to pay for recalibration. Yea I’m not dropping that coin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Having to have everything re-calibrated sucks it's almost $1k to have all the cameras redone, at least when you replace a windshield.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> Having to have everything re-calibrated sucks it's almost $1k to have all the cameras redone, at least when you replace a windshield.


Yea and I’ve had my windshield replaced last year around this time. So I’m not all in with spending that type of coin for a new front radar when this is the same style you can get and it doesn’t impact ACC. 

$31 vs a grand+, plus I did matte black for the large cover piece so it’ll match the rear mattte black VW I ordered. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There is one, it’s offered in Europe and it’s an option at build for I believe the T-Roc but can be done on the Tiguan. It’s around $300 for the part itself that contains the radar. Then you have to pay for recalibration. Yea I’m not dropping that coin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Part number? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Part number?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Man I don’t remember, you can find it on Australian eBay and I believe you can find the part number on the Tiguan Australian forum. 

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=black+vw+front+grill+tiguan+australia+ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man I don’t remember, you can find it on Australian eBay and I believe you can find the part number on the Tiguan Australian forum.
> 
> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=black+vw+front+grill+tiguan+australia+ebay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just say no, or if you're going to lmgtfy make sure it works 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha, I’m actually trying to find the original post for you right now actually


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ha, I’m actually trying to find the original post for you right now actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, it was just funny... I'm dumb enough to buy it if I can get ahold of it... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I just wanted to throw some sh!t in lmgtfy quick to post something funny even if it didn’t work. I’d use that site in a coworker all the time for fun. 

I’m not finding the eBay listing, there is a company that is doing an even cleaner wrap of the entire unit for $212 US dollars. Still looking around for the post I found last year. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192794281341

As you can see the wrap is a single piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So it wasn’t on the Australian forums, I’ll keep looking but I distinctly remember it in a forum somewhere else and someone mentioned it is a special request option in Europe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So it wasn’t on the Australian forums, I’ll keep looking but I distinctly remember it in a forum somewhere else and someone mentioned it is a special request option in Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, if there's an OEM part that's super awesome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Now I just need a tune to match the appearance......









Golf R Exhaust.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Steering wheel insert done. Gotta rep when we move! My flag is better than yours. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Steering wheel insert done. Gotta rep when we move! My flag is better than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in MD. I may be biased as well but I love that flag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Now I just need a tune to match the appearance......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah this looks good!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Stonezulla said:


> I grew up in MD. I may be biased as well but I love that flag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Putting 2 mediocre flags, duplicated, together on a bigger flag doesn't make a great flag... Just saying

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Yesterday was a good day for the Tig!

1) Started off with installing the shifter area 4Motion badge

2) Had most of the dealer installed scratches and swirls comounded/polished out... 

3) Debadged the rear end!

4) Drove out to the Badgeskins HQ to have Dennis and his team work their magic on the Tig, more pictures to come!

* For those of you that installed the rear OEM R Line badge, did you have to bend or shape it all? Noticed the trunk lid is curved and the badge is straight.

Cheers!!


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks great!

My dealer messed up the paint in a bunch of areas everytime they "washed" the car. Couldn't understand how a brand new car was so covered in swirls until I saw the dealers softcloth car wash on my last visit. Last time I take them up on their complimentary car wash. Waiting for the right day this week to give it a full polish to restore it.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> Putting 2 mediocre flags, duplicated, together on a bigger flag doesn't make a great flag... Just saying
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Coming from a state with this flag, we’ll take your opinion with a grain of salt. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Yesterday was a good day for the Tig!
> 
> 1) Started off with installing the shifter area 4Motion badge
> 
> ...


R Line on the back goes on easily, didn’t need to bend. You’re lucky Badgeskins is close to you, awaiting the passenger air bag overlay, clear protective start button overlay and side wing turn signal tint. Looking forward to more pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Looks great!
> 
> My dealer messed up the paint in a bunch of areas everytime they "washed" the car. Couldn't understand how a brand new car was so covered in swirls until I saw the dealers softcloth car wash on my last visit. Last time I take them up on their complimentary car wash. Waiting for the right day this week to give it a full polish to restore it.


Cheers!

I always ask to skip the wash, even have had them make a note on my file and sometimes they still wash it, so now I leave little card on the dash that says "Do not wash"

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> R Line on the back goes on easily, didn’t need to bend. You’re lucky Badgeskins is close to you, awaiting the passenger air bag overlay, clear protective start button overlay and side wing turn signal tint. Looking forward to more pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet thanks!!

Good call on the power button, may pick that up when I go back! 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> Coming from a state with this flag, we’ll take your opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My flag has a back side too, none of your flags have that 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Activated Light Assist via VCDS. Need to check if it works now .









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Devilz said:


> Activated Light Assist via VCDS. Need to check if it works now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you enable in 4B? I can tell you what to look for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What did you enable in 4B? I can tell you what to look for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you mean ?

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You meant High Beam, thought you enabled others options under 4B module. Pop your stalk forward to get the white high beam icon with the A inside and if properly coded that icon will stay on your dash even after being cycled off and on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You meant High Beam, thought you enabled others options under 4B module. Pop your stalk forward to get the white high beam icon with the A inside and if properly coded that icon will stay on your dash even after being cycled off and on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I have already done as you can see high beam icon on dash. I also changed the coding so it stays active every time I switch car on/off 

Like I said, need to find dark road to do testing now. 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> My flag has a back side too, none of your flags have that
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Technically all flags have a backside. You can’t just go hanging a flag and expect people to look at plain backsides. 

#backsidesmatter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Devilz said:


> Yeah that's what I have already done as you can see high beam icon on dash. I also changed the coding so it stays active every time I switch car on/off
> 
> Like I said, need to find dark road to do testing now.
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


Now I see it, mine is located across the bottom towards the center not in the gauge like yours. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Now I see it, mine is located across the bottom towards the center not in the gauge like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah may be because I have different skin set, mine is in the guage and yours in middle.

How did you get second car on left in dash with lane assist as mine only shows one in front on dash and that's only if car in front is in same lane as me.

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Guess it’s a North American thing since I’ve at one point ran all the different skins available. Unless you can tell me your Variant and Tube version you coded and I can check again. I see you’re in the UK, correct? If so, the car would be on the left to center. I enabled overtake prevention. If I’m on the right and with that enabled it’ll pace and prevent me from passing on the right. If I still want to pass just a quick tap of the accelerator will disengage the feature to pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing new, had to stop at Audi to pick up something for work, definitely blended in... lol I think only one service advisor noticed it didn't quite belong there!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Nothing new, had to stop at Audi to pick up something for work, definitely blended in... lol I think only one service advisor noticed it didn't quite belong there!


The S style rotor wheels threw them off!! Ha. Had those on my S4 and now for my winter setup on my Golf R. Love those wheels.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Had the front windsheild tinted with Air Blue 80% and the sunroof done in Rayno S9 50% - in hopes of cutting down on heat and UV Rays.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Had the front windsheild tinted with Air Blue 80% and the sunroof done in Rayno S9 50% - in hopes of cutting down on heat and UV Rays.


I’ve been meaning to do the sunroof, been on the fence. How’d it turn out? Love AirBlue80! Have it on all our rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve been meaning to do the sunroof, been on the fence. How’d it turn out? Love AirBlue80! Have it on all our rides.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far loving it! Its my first time ever applying it to one of my vehicles, same with tinting the windshield and sunroof! Was on the fence about both but decided to go for it. Shop did a great job too!

Havent driven much tho, also need to give it time to cure... so time will tell.

More to come this week! 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’ll love it on the windshield since that’s where most of the heat that’s generated comes from. It’s barely noticeable with that light blue tint, here in the states some places it’s illegal like in Virginia but it’s hardly noticeable. Mine is legal due to medical exemption, and my wife loved it after driving on vacation shortly after in direct sun. A/C doesn’t need to run as hard. I always tell the dealer to make sure no stickers are applied on the tint when serviced. I know some love to tack on next service or oil change. 

By chance did you get my PM since you mentioned you were heading over to the Badgeskins shop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’ll love it on the windshield since that’s where most of the heat that’s generated comes from. It’s barely noticeable with that light blue tint, here in the states some places it’s illegal like in Virginia but it’s hardly noticeable. Mine is legal due to medical exemption, and my wife loved it after driving on vacation shortly after in direct sun. A/C doesn’t need to run as hard. I always tell the dealer to make sure no stickers are applied on the tint when serviced. I know some love to tack on next service or oil change.
> 
> By chance did you get my PM since you mentioned you were heading over to the Badgeskins shop?
> 
> ...


Ah great call, and awesome to hear! Will keep that in mind for oil changes!

Yes just hit you up, not sure why my original response didnt go through. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dipped last night and got the insets cleared out. Cleaning up the little bit of overspray with mineral spirits later today and then wash. Full pics from behind later. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice! When I get around too it I’m dipping all my chrome with matte clear to match the side mirrors and roof rails and the little strip between headlights


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Had the front windsheild tinted with Air Blue 80% and the sunroof done in Rayno S9 50% - in hopes of cutting down on heat and UV Rays.


Nice. Just out of curiosity how much was each separately? I know shops cost different but I want a ball park. Also does the tint reduce glare so sunglasses aren’t needed? Thanks. You can DM me if you want price kept private. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! Next up a wash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Nice. Just out of curiosity how much was each separately? I know shops cost different but I want a ball park. Also does the tint reduce glare so sunglasses aren’t needed? Thanks. You can DM me if you want price kept private.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Around me windshields go for around $300-$325 and sunroofs are approx $90. Most tinters around here won’t touch a sunroof though. 

Tinting a sunroof can lead to an increased chance of glass failure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

$90 for a pano roof?! That cheap imo. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> $90 for a pano roof?! That cheap imo.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


I dont know about pano, just running off what I’ve seen companies post as pricing. None of them have specify and I’ve never asked because I would personally never tint a sunroof. 

But yes $90 for a pano would be a good deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Nice. Just out of curiosity how much was each separately? I know shops cost different but I want a ball park. Also does the tint reduce glare so sunglasses aren’t needed? Thanks. You can DM me if you want price kept private.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Cost me 300 to tint both! Which is a steal of a deal IMO.

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Done and a quick wash!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] wish I could have my yard all gravel!! I hate mowing and having friends park in the street. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha, in-laws, not my place. Oh yea and it’s not all gravel, they sit on about 190 acres total of land that’s primarily grass and woods. Lots of trails to ride around on in their Ranger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Out with the old. In with the new. #BreatheHappy










Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Out with the old. In with the new. #BreatheHappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take out the pasta strainer blocking the intake?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Code for AirCare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Did you take out the pasta strainer blocking the intake?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Hmmm no. I changed the filter tho to a high flow. Where is strainer located? 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Code for AirCare?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













https://youtu.be/LxBvM5GorpM



Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Hmmm no. I changed the filter tho to a high flow. Where is strainer located?
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Just under where you put the filter... It's an amazing amount of restriction.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Just under where you put the filter... It's an amazing amount of restriction.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Ok I’ll have to pop the hood soon and take a look. I thought you meant it was inside with the cabin filter. 


Kurt


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great. You install the Leyo yourself? Any error codes after install (MAF)? Cant tell if this is a DIY project or not. Thanks. 



zimmie2652 said:


> Leyo intake installed. Man, is that thing loud for an intake. Aerofabb splitter going on tomorrow or Thursday depending what time it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Did you take out the pasta strainer blocking the intake?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention] since you have removed all of your stock filter do you know what and where this is? Thanks for help. 


Kurt


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

I think they're referring to the "intake snow guard" that's located inside the stock intake. I don't have any pics but you can google it. 




2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention] since you have removed all of your stock filter do you know what and where this is? Thanks for help.
> 
> 
> Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

robbery85 said:


> Looks great. You install the Leyo yourself? Any error codes after install (MAF)? Cant tell if this is a DIY project or not. Thanks.


Incredibly simple install, no errors at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

robbery85 said:


> I think they're referring to the "intake snow guard" that's located inside the stock intake. I don't have any pics but you can google it.


I have my stock intake boxed up and away otherwise I’d show you. It is located directly under the air filter though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stumbled across this on the obd11 forums, while I see it's Russian and therefore ROW model, does anyone know if this is available in the lower tray area? I'd love this without having those stupid a$$ USB LEDs as I utilize both USB ports for our devices. Wonder if there is a model number for maybe the inner housing area and wiring present to get up and running.

https://youtu.be/7kQSbYqAc5s

Side note also saw this thread about more security features on some MQB2020 and post 2020 models and inability to access coding:

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/8199/post-2020-models-obd11-devices

Hopefully this gets resolved as future models come out and OBD11 and VCDS will still be able to access.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Stumbled across this on the obd11 forums, while I see it's Russian and therefore ROW model, does anyone know if this is available in the lower tray area? I'd love this without having those stupid a$$ USB LEDs as I utilize both USB ports for our devices. Wonder if there is a model number for maybe the inner housing area and wiring present to get up and running.
> 
> https://youtu.be/7kQSbYqAc5s
> 
> ...


I found this. You would lose a USB port tho. 


US $0.96 12％ Off | Car LED Light USB Atmosphere Light for Volkswagen VW Tiguan Passat Golf Alltrack Atlas 2018 2019
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7oJE24


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Or you could get something like this. I have one that doesn’t light up. And you could plus the usb light into that and you’d still have both USB ports free like you want. Hope this helps. 


US $1.89 5％ Off | 3.6A 2 Port Dual Charger USB Car Cigarette Lighter Socket With Voltage Charging LCD Display USB Power Adapter Charger 12v 24v
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW3nOYg


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea not trying to do that if this is possible. If we can get pano lights up and running and coded, I’m sure coding may be present for this . I’ll need to see if I can find any coding in 09 module that resembles something along the lines of this area of the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Guess I’ll be trying to buff this out today since people are either oblivious or just straight up inconsiderate, ugh. Open to any product suggestions. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Wow where do you park where you get others parking next to you?


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Wow where do you park where you get others parking next to you?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Apparently at some strawberry farm, I wasn’t there, field parking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Guess I’ll be trying to buff this out today since people are either oblivious or just straight up inconsiderate, ugh. Open to any product suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ughh sorry man, luckily it appears to just have been the clear. I've had really good luck with the product in the link below, you'll just have to follow-up with a sealant/wax. 

https://www.griotsgarage.com/product/boss+fast+correcting+cream.do


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

ec2k1gt said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I’ll be trying to buff this out today since people are either oblivious or just straight up inconsiderate, ugh. Open to any product suggestions.
> ...


I've also had luck with Meguiars Ultimate Compound, followed by Polish


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Clear side markers!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Smoked side markers from Uro Tuning. Pic and video below. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CBS_65gBv7D/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> I've also had luck with Meguiars Ultimate Compound, followed by Polish


Thanks, picked that up since I can get it locally. Any tips provided would be great before I work on this tomorrow. Yes I will be giving her a good wash before I get started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks, picked that up since I can get it locally. Any tips provided would be great before I work on this tomorrow. Yes I will be giving her a good wash before I get started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring it down to Frederick, I could knock that out for you. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Bring it down to Frederick, I could knock that out for you. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it but I’m near Punxsutawney Phil right now so not the shortest drive. If I’m driving that far I’m just heading home at that rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Guess I’ll be trying to buff this out today since people are either oblivious or just straight up inconsiderate, ugh. Open to any product suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah dude!! This sucks! Luckily looks like it's mainly paint transfer from the other car, most of it should come off. 

Hope you get it back to normal asap!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea my wife came home from strawberry picking with the kids and I’m looking at the car going that’s weird looking dirty, go to clear it off and some of the paint transfer came off with just my finger and when I noticed the pattern I’m thinking are you kidding me! That’s what field parking will do in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried new boost hoses that connect to the IC?

I’m currently shopping for a turbo muffler delete and wanted to see if anyone has tried them out?


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

GoTIme10 said:


> Has anyone tried new boost hoses that connect to the IC?
> 
> I’m currently shopping for a turbo muffler delete and wanted to see if anyone has tried them out?


We just did the rev9 mk7 charge pipes in my mk2 Tiguan yester. Budget kit that works 
Just had to trim down the rubber hose down about an 1inch.
No point In turbo muffler delete, some kits have it as it will be bigger than to fit the higher flowing kit with charge pipes. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing new, my buddy sent me these photos from an unofficial brewery VW meet up last weekend. Figured y’all might appreciate some non-iPhone pics haha 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

*Golf R caliper swap.*



mattchatr said:


> Oh the things we have time for during a Pandemic....
> 
> Got the Golf R Springs and Brakes on the Tig, spacers and an APR rear Sway to boot! What a difference, drives like a dream now!



Did you end up changing the rear calipers to Golf R pieces as well? Been a while since I’ve had an R so I can’t remember if the rear calipers are painted as well. The fronts look so much better than stock.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> Did you end up changing the rear calipers to Golf R pieces as well? Been a while since I’ve had an R so I can’t remember if the rear calipers are painted as well. The fronts look so much better than stock.


The R's calipers are black as well, but I did not swap them over.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend. 

- H&R lowering springs
- Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
- Aerofabb front lip
- Wheel Spacers (12mm front - 20mm rear)
- Clear side markers.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend.
> 
> - H&R lowering springs
> - Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
> ...


Looks great! I thought I was the only one with grooved rotors, but yours look pretty much like mine too. Mine have some deep grooves/gouges along the outer diameter of the rotor. Are the brakes on these supposed to do that? lol


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Are you guys finding super cheap deals on Golf R calipers somewhere, it looks cool but I can't justify that much $$$ and work to get a different anti rattle spring.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Are you guys finding super cheap deals on Golf R calipers somewhere, it looks cool but I can't justify that much $$$ and work to get a different anti rattle spring.


It isn’t just the rattle clip though. You get a slightly better brake setup as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

*Footwell lights, Front Fog Lights, Trailer Hitch*

Hi All:

For my 2020 Tiguan SE (grey with black interior):

*Footwell lights* (thanks to deAutoKey--great LED kit): A must for dark interiors. Seriously, without them the footwell areas are very dark--drop something on the floor, it's lost. Fishing the wires in the front was not too difficult; the passenger side already had a hole for the light fixture. 

Fishing the lights to the rear seat was also not too bad--just pull up the floor trim on the side & loosen the driver's seat (you'll need a ratchet and a triple-square socket). Once the seat bolt is loose, you can pry up the rail a little to get the wires underneath. 

Then fish the wires under the carpet and the seat rail. As for getting the passenger-side light over the driveshaft hump, I figure I'll have to loosen & pry up the console between the seats to fish the passenger-rear light into place. 

Programming was tricky, though a very kind person has posted the right codes to a Golf MK7 forum. 

*Front Fog Lights:* it IS possible for the 2020 Tiguan SE! You'll need a harness kit (I used Kufatec), the lights (OEM will work, or after-market), and the trim pieces (P/N: 5NN853211B9B9 and 5NN853212B9B9). 

*Trailer hitch:* I used the CURT hitch, which requires no trimming of the lower bumper trim. The four bolts are already screwed into the chassis, so remove them & install the hitch. The muffler needs to be lowered, so remove 2 13mm bolts. It took some persuasion to get the mounting holes to line up properly--I suggest a small sledgehammer & a bottle jack.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend.
> 
> - H&R lowering springs
> - Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
> ...


How much lowering did you drop as I am debating with myself to get lowering springs or not as R Line is already lowered comparatively to other models but still the wheel arch gap is huge.

My local tuner said I will only get 10mm drop with lowering springs.









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Looks great! I thought I was the only one with grooved rotors, but yours look pretty much like mine too. Mine have some deep grooves/gouges along the outer diameter of the rotor. Are the brakes on these supposed to do that? lol


The car has been sitting since March so the rotors had a nice layer of surface rust, hoping they'll clean up as I start driving. Regardless it seems like VW rotors have a tendency to groove, I will say that other then looking like crap it hasn't affected breaking performance. 




gti_addict said:


> Are you guys finding super cheap deals on Golf R calipers somewhere, it looks cool but I can't justify that much $$$ and work to get a different anti rattle spring.


These were pulled off my R after installing my BBK, I've seen a few sets go for 250-300 on ebay and the MQB facebook group within the last few weeks. It's all aesthetics as the caliper piston size on both calipers is the same exact size between the R and Tiguan. 




Devilz said:


> How much lowering did you drop as I am debating with myself to get lowering springs or not as R Line is already lowered comparatively to other models but still the wheel arch gap is huge.
> 
> My local tuner said I will only get 10mm drop with lowering springs.
> 
> ...


H&R claims around 1.2 inches which is roughly a 30mm drop.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

zimmie2652 said:


> It isn’t just the rattle clip though. You get a slightly better brake setup as well.


OK maybe I just don't know the difference in calipers design to give you a better brake setup. Seeing as we share the same rotors as the Golf R and a lot of manufacturers (Brembo, EBC, etc.) list their pads as compatible between the both setups.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

It was Eibach dealer. Guess need to have word with H&R guy 

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> OK maybe I just don't know the difference in calipers design to give you a better brake setup. Seeing as we share the same rotors as the Golf R and a lot of manufacturers (Brembo, EBC, etc.) list their pads as compatible between the both setups.


It’s a larger caliper. 

Last I saw the Tiguan caliper is only 300mm vs I think a 340 for the R. I do recall being surprised because I would’ve thought due to the weight difference, performance oriented or not, I figured the Tig would possibly have a bigger brake than I saw on paper. 

Maybe someone who has removed their could actually verify (?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> It’s a larger caliper.
> 
> Last I saw the Tiguan caliper is only 300mm vs I think a 340 for the R. I do recall being surprised because I would’ve thought due to the weight difference, performance oriented or not, I figured the Tig would possibly have a bigger brake than I saw on paper.
> 
> ...


The only difference on the front is the calipers. The Rs are painted, have the R branded side plates. The rotors and pads are identical. The rear setup is quite different on the Rs. For starters they are painted, the pads are different, and the rotors are definitely different. The R rear rotors are 310mm and 22mm thick versus 300mm and 11mm thick for factory Tiguan. The difference in thickness is due to the fact the R rotors are vented and the factory Tiguan are not. I am currently working with my local dealership to do the full R brake swap on my 2020 Highline R-Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend.
> 
> - H&R lowering springs
> - Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
> ...


I’ve ordered the same springs. Any tips/tricks on removal and installation? I’ve never messed with suspensions on any vehicle I’ve owned till this one. Thanks and it looks great! 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> The only difference on the front is the calipers. The Rs are painted, have the R branded side plates. The rotors and pads are identical. The rear setup is quite different on the Rs. For starters they are painted, the pads are different, and the rotors are definitely different. The R rear rotors are 310mm and 22mm thick versus 300mm and 11mm thick for factory Tiguan. The difference in thickness is due to the fact the R rotors are vented and the factory Tiguan are not. I am currently working with my local dealership to do the full R brake swap on my 2020 Highline R-Line


And to add, the front rotors are 340mm just like the R, as stated they are identical. Absolutely no performance improvement. The R brakes simply have a cover plate, thats all. I too had them laying around after I swapped to Audi TTS Calipers on my Golf R but you can find them used for cheap. Mine had the silver plate R emblem from the ClubSport brakes so they look unique but I think the black looks really good too.

Curious on the rears JDHRNC as I wanted to go vented until I saw the Tig's were not. Didn't want to mess with offset or other issues if they were different so let us know how this goes.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Devilz said:


> How much lowering did you drop as I am debating with myself to get lowering springs or not as R Line is already lowered comparatively to other models but still the wheel arch gap is huge.
> 
> My local tuner said I will only get 10mm drop with lowering springs.
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


The rline is no different in ride height than non rline in north america, its more of a visual effect because of lower profile tires. They are the same springs and shocks here but Europe might be different due to the multiple engine options and thus different front end weight and length (allspace, or regular length).

I easily got an inch or maybe a bit more with R springs so you're tuner may not know for sure what options are out there.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend.
> 
> - H&R lowering springs
> - Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
> ...


Looking good! Now just need more pics of your front lip....


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing some parts this weekend.
> 
> - H&R lowering springs
> - Golf R front calipers /painted rear calipers
> ...


Looks good!!! Loving that front splitter...don't think I could convince my wife to let me put one on her Tig though.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

The Tig went in for PPF, and Ceramic Coating this past week...

Had the full front end, rocker panels, and some of the rear bumper covered in Paint Protection Film, along with few smaller bits like door cups, sills, and some interior pieces. 

Had the entire vehicle coated in ceramic including all the glass and rims. 

Also had them lightly tint the headlights, foglights and taillights in a smoked self healing PPF.

Hoping this will make Deep Black Pearl ownership a bit easier, and keep it looking fresh! So far it looks 100x better than what the dealer sent us, it looks more of a dark blue/purple depending on light!

Next up spacers! 

















[/IMG]


----------



## TimsTig (Jun 17, 2020)

*Hi, may I ask where you purchased your bumper sil protector?*



HappyTiggy said:


> The Tig went in for PPF, and Ceramic Coating this past week...
> 
> Had the full front end, rocker panels, and some of the rear bumper covered in Paint Protection Film, along with few smaller bits like door cups, sills, and some interior pieces.
> 
> ...


May I ask where you got your bumper sil protector?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like the Bumperdillo that I believe is stock on the SEL-P R Line. 

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]looks great! Been toying with the idea to lightly tint front and rear lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

TimsTig said:


> May I ask where you got your bumper sil protector?


Yes it's the stock Bumperdillo in brushed aluminum - Was installed by the dealer, I had it covered in satin PPF 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like the Bumperdillo that I believe is stock on the SEL-P R Line.
> 
> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]looks great! Been toying with the idea to lightly tint front and rear lights.
> 
> ...


Cheers! Yeah wasn't sure about it but once I saw it finished, I fell in love, also doesn't effect light output much. 

Debating on blacking out the middle grill slat, similar to the black edition models.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Planning to do my middle slat this week. Contemplating on matte black or gloss. My rear emblem is matte black and insets are showing factory paint for contrast. Front emblem the backing is matte black and gloss black silhouette. The emblem sits in a gloss black retainer so the thought is gloss black will match that shooting out but matte black matches the emblem which from a distance will be more noticeable to being uniform. Decisions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Planning to do my middle slat this week. Contemplating on matte black or gloss. My rear emblem is matte black and insets are showing factory paint for contrast. Front emblem the backing is matte black and gloss black silhouette. The emblem sits in a gloss black retainer so the thought is gloss black will match that shooting out but matte black matches the emblem which from a distance will be more noticeable to being uniform. Decisions...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was thinking a gloss black PPF, looking forward to seeing pictures of it, may have my guy do it when I go back in for the inspection.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

TimsTig said:


> May I ask where you got your bumper sil protector?


OMAC makes a very nice one we put in the wife’s 2020. $42. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will post once done, I like the yellow badging on yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> The Tig went in for PPF, and Ceramic Coating this past week...
> 
> Had the full front end, rocker panels, and some of the rear bumper covered in Paint Protection Film, along with few smaller bits like door cups, sills, and some interior pieces.
> 
> ...


And you've convinced me to get the rear spoiler....


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Will post once done, I like the yellow badging on yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers thanks! Eventually planning on doing Golf R Calipers in Yellow 



Paddie.e.kelly said:


> And you've convinced me to get the rear spoiler....


Really makes the rear end!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! When it’s time to do the brakes going to do R calipers for the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like the Bumperdillo that I believe is stock on the SEL-P R Line.
> 
> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]looks great! Been toying with the idea to lightly tint front and rear lights.
> 
> ...


Maybe stock for 2020 but my 19 it was extra.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Really? That stinks, thrown in with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes I had to pay for monster mats, the cargo block thing, rear spoiler and the bumperdillo. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Only paid for the monster mats here. Dealer threw in the cargo blocks, bumperdillo, and rear trunk cover. Probably since it was the holidays when I bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well funny cause the cargo cover was standard on my 19. But the other stuff was optional. I bought mine 11/22/19. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I guess I could’ve walked out for less than what I paid. But I got a screaming good deal so the few hundred I spent on those was worth it. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’m not complaining the price was great, plus I had a ton of equity in my trade-in so win, win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally got notice my BFI shifter shipped out today. Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

European Tail Lights in, coded and working. I'll post more details tomorrow in my build thread but here's the teaser pics:

FOG
 

BRAKES


BACKUP


TURN


Basically coded similar to the mk7 Golf and the harness saves you from having to run wiring to the BCM. Hit up forum member ZERO815 for instructions and harness help.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> European Tail Lights in, coded and working. I'll post more details tomorrow in my build thread but here's the teaser pics:
> 
> FOG
> 
> ...


[mention]ZERO815 [/mention] can you help us out with instructions and harness help? Thanks  


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Maybe stock for 2020 but my 19 it was extra.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Bumperdillo isn't stock with 2020 but the privacy cover, roadside kit, and monster mats were.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> European Tail Lights in, coded and working. I'll post more details tomorrow in my build thread but here's the teaser pics:
> 
> Basically coded similar to the mk7 Golf and the harness saves you from having to run wiring to the BCM. Hit up forum member ZERO815 for instructions and harness help.


Might as well do a write up whenever you have the time.  There are going to be a lot of people that want to do this. lol

Looks Awesome!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

mattchatr said:


> European Tail Lights in, coded and working. I'll post more details tomorrow in my build thread but here's the teaser pics:
> 
> FOG
> 
> ...


So freaking sick. Great job taking this on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I know right! I already have found them on eBay and put them in my cart. Lol prob sell out as soon as the info is posted. 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

dohboi said:


> Might as well do a write up whenever you have the time.  There are going to be a lot of people that want to do this. lol
> 
> Looks Awesome!


Just finished the write up here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9413077-First-European-Highline-Tail-Lights-on-North-American-MQB-Tiguan&p=114471131#post114471131


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]ZERO815 [/mention] can you help us out with instructions and harness help? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


You'll have to send him a Private Message.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

BFI GS2 Rosso Centaurus Leather knob going in tonight. Happy Fathers Day surprise to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally bought one - CPO 2019 Tiguan SEL FWD in Titan White. Had been eyeing the MQB Tiguans for a while and finally found one with only 2960 miles, warranty until 11/26, and 0 percent APR. 

I'm really enjoying this car. It's replacing a 2011 GTI so it has a familiar feel, but with modern tech. Cabin feels slick with the leatherette, digital dash and panoramic sunroof. There's plenty of interior cabin and cargo space without being too bulky. It's primarily the wife's car and it's nice knowing there's a glut of safety features (BSM, autonomous braking, etc.) to keep her and the family safe.

Some minor complaints so far:

1) Need to floor it on the highway when passing. (I actually don't mind using the revs, but we'll see if my wife complains. If so, APR Plus should be an easy fix)
2) Wind noise. 70 mph seems ok, but increases exponentially from there. At 80 mph, I can really hear the wind rushing by the sideview mirrors.
3) Wish the rear seats could slide back another 2". Would help a lot with loading our kid (toddler) into the front-facing car-seat. 
4) Halogen lights in 2020, VW? Granted the light output isn't as bad as I was expecting, but I think LED or xenon lights should be standard equipment. 
5) 1500 lbs towing capacity. Was considering using our family SUV to tow a track car, but no chance. 

Otherwise really happy with the Tig and glad we chose it over the CR-V and Grand Cherokee. Looking forward to piling on the miles!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got the knob in, cruddy excited photo for those night owls. Will post a better one tomorrow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

SwiftGTI said:


> Finally bought one - CPO 2019 Tiguan SEL FWD in Titan White. Had been eyeing the MQB Tiguans for a while and finally found one with only 2960 miles, warranty until 11/26, and 0 percent APR.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this car. It's replacing a 2011 GTI so it has a familiar feel, but with modern tech. Cabin feels slick with the leatherette, digital dash and panoramic sunroof. There's plenty of interior cabin and cargo space without being too bulky. It's primarily the wife's car and it's nice knowing there's a glut of safety features (BSM, autonomous braking, etc.) to keep her and the family safe.
> 
> ...


Titan white?? Never heard of that color. I have Pure White and mines a 19. And you should “floor it” at least once a week if not 2x. Reason being.....it helps with deposit build up. I can’t speak on the Tiguan but I had a 2014 Mazda3 with direct injection and I floored it 2x a week to redline and at 200,000 miles had the dealer scope it and he said it looked like it only had 50,000 miles on it. He also said that using top tier gas is critical! I also did fuel injection cleaner. Nothing fancy ...STP,gumout, they all the same basically. Every oil change. So I don’t know if all that helps or I’m just lucky that I didn’t have carbon build up but what I will say is that I have been doing that in my Tiguan and will continue. Congratulations on the purchase. Get OBDeleven!! Your wife can have pink dials when she drives. Lol. 


Kurt


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Titan white?? Never heard of that color. I have Pure White and mines a 19. And you should “floor it” at least once a week if not 2x. Reason being.....it helps with deposit build up. I can’t speak on the Tiguan but I had a 2014 Mazda3 with direct injection and I floored it 2x a week to redline and at 200,000 miles had the dealer scope it and he said it looked like it only had 50,000 miles on it. He also said that using top tier gas is critical! I also did fuel injection cleaner. Nothing fancy ...STP,gumout, they all the same basically. Every oil change. So I don’t know if all that helps or I’m just lucky that I didn’t have carbon build up but what I will say is that I have been doing that in my Tiguan and will continue. Congratulations on the purchase. Get OBDeleven!! Your wife can have pink dials when she drives. Lol.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks and yeah pure white! Must have had a brain fart there for a second. Was thinking of the interior color which is Titan black. 

Definitely planning to floor it a couple times per week, likely out of necessity on highway passes haha. Also we typically fill up at a top tier station and I might give the injector cleaner a try given your Mazda story. It'll be interesting to see if carbon buildup becomes an issue on the EA888 b-cycle. 

Right now I'm thinking first mod will be something small like clear sidemarkers and see where it goes from there. Not too much I feel like the car needs stock, just hope it's reliable and doesn't leak oil which I've seen mentioned a few times by some owners.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Quick morning snap with a night comparison for all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SwiftGTI said:


> Thanks and yeah pure white! Must have had a brain fart there for a second. Was thinking of the interior color which is Titan black.
> 
> Definitely planning to floor it a couple times per week, likely out of necessity on highway passes haha. Also we typically fill up at a top tier station and I might give the injector cleaner a try given your Mazda story. It'll be interesting to see if carbon buildup becomes an issue on the EA888 b-cycle.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking first mod will be something small like clear sidemarkers and see where it goes from there. Not too much I feel like the car needs stock, just hope it's reliable and doesn't leak oil which I've seen mentioned a few times by some owners.


Man don’t let Kurt give you grief, my daughter loves pink. Ha!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Quick morning snap with a night comparison for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Not my bag since we have autos, but I still like the look. I’m from the days of manuals and that’s all I had, so to me I see that only for a stick. Just me though, but again I do like the look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks nice! Not my bag since we have autos, but I still like the look. I’m from the days of manuals and that’s all I had, so to me I see that only for a stick. Just me though, but again I do like the look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my first auto vehicle. Lol! 

I just mainly wanted to get rid of the cheap plastic shifter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My first stick was a Datsun 210. Datsun? What’s that?! For the boys and girls out there that’s Nissan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My first stick was a Datsun 210. Datsun? What’s that?! For the boys and girls out there that’s Nissan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dating yourself a bit lol. 

I will forever want a nice, clean 510. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha, I’m not that old but it was my parent’s. As Jay-Z said 40 is the new 30. Yea the Datsun 1600/510 is a sweet ride. 











Side note I did some coding changes to 4B the other day. Turned off predictive_AFS and while in there I turned off dynamical_low_lights,Enabled. Predictive_AFS off due to some road changes near my in-laws and due to maps being behind in the vehicle. It was getting irritating watching the lights jump to where it thought I should be going compared to where the road goes now. Granted it adjusts quick but I see it and when you see it enough it’s annoying. 

Anyways I turned dynamical__low_lights,Enabled back on and got confirmation on what it does. As I observed when you’re driving, the low beams will increase the lumen output based upon the available lighting and your speed. Helpful on darker roads with no ambient light from homes or even with no street lights when you’re driving below the speed where high beam assist kicks in (36.x mph or 37 mph in VW literature). The beam spread also adjusts to a slightly wider spread. I can confirm it’s not the cornering lights as their output location is different and noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man don’t let Kurt give you grief, my daughter loves pink. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha, pretty much. If our light strips changed color, she’d lose her mind. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My first stick was a Datsun 210. Datsun? What’s that?! For the boys and girls out there that’s Nissan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My aunt had a Datsun Honey Bee










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My aunt had a Datsun Honey Bee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those! Thought they were cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EFLATGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

My brother had one / plus this is the car I got driving lessons with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man don’t let Kurt give you grief, my daughter loves pink. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is definitely... interesting. You know my wife might like that, but I could not in good conscience do that to our Tig


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SwiftGTI said:


> Wow that is definitely... interesting. You know my wife might like that, but I could not in good conscience do that to our Tig


I don’t care, it makes my lil girl happy. I started with 10 colors, but she started to ask for more since she was learning about colors in pre-school when I started this mod. Now it’s up to 30 colors since I was losing colors. Her and I looked at Spektrum colors to pick together, added colors I like and kept the ones she had asked for before. Here’s the list if you’re interested in changing things up a bit. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

How do you add these? I need step by step with OBDeleven. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]I’ll get something written up and added to my doc since I need to go in and make some changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t care, it makes my lil girl happy. I started with 10 colors, but she started to ask for more since she was learning about colors in pre-school when I started this mod. Now it’s up to 30 colors since I was losing colors. Her and I looked at Spektrum colors to pick together, added colors I like and kept the ones she had asked for before. Here’s the list if you’re interested in changing things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's a pretty cool mod with all those color choices. I suppose if my 3 yo asked for it, I'd oblige - I've definitely done sillier things for him. He's going through some kind of red phase where he wants all of his toy cars and shirts to be red. We just bought the Tig in white and every single day he asks when we're going to paint it red. Someone needs to tell me what OBDeleven coding I need for that!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I hunted down their values, took an evening. I have two, 5 and 4. My son when 3 was all about red too and was excited when I had a red loaner. It was “faster” since it was red even though it was a Nissan Kick . My lil girl can see the dash so when I could change colors or the display she’d sit up in the front and tell me her preference. She wants either a pink or purple Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How do you add these? I need step by step with OBDeleven. Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


OBD11 has an app for the 30 colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Not everyone likes to spend $$$ on credits to use the apps and would rather like to know the coding to do it :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> Not everyone likes to spend $$$ on credits to use the apps and would rather like to know the coding to do it :laugh:


I know the coding, plus how often is one running apps. You also get 6 credits for free each day if you’re hurting that bad for credits. I don’t use them, but if they’re going to give them for free I’ll take them. Plus if you play your devices right you can double the 6 each day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> Not everyone likes to spend $$$ on credits to use the apps and would rather like to know the coding to do it :laugh:


I was just saying. Lol. You don’t have to spend money on credits either. Just watch a few videos lol! 

The 30 color coding is easy enough to find on its own anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you really watch them? I tap, walk away 5 to 30 seconds later tap and start another. Do that in my iPhone and iPad and majority of the time I’m pulling 12 credits. 

Most of the mods in my doc translate fine to OBD11 with some variations, but it can be found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/BFwJoxlNJXk


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you really watch them? I tap, walk away 5 to 30 seconds later tap and start another. Do that in my iPhone and iPad and majority of the time I’m pulling 12 credits.
> 
> Most of the mods in my doc translate fine to OBD11 with some variations, but it can be found.
> 
> ...


Hell no I don’t watch em lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Hell no I don’t watch em lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, plus if I have audio and hear them I know which ones are 5 seconds and which are 30 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

*JDH Tiguan*

Evening gents,

Just a quick note to advise the work to my Tiguan is nearing completion. I will have a full report on the Golf R front and rear brake swap, along with the installed R-Line black components and Aerofabb front splitter install. 

Stay tuned....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JDHRNC said:


> Evening gents,
> 
> Just a quick note to advise the work to my Tiguan is nearing completion. I will have a full report on the Golf R front and rear brake swap, along with the installed R-Line black components and Aerofabb front splitter install.
> 
> Stay tuned....


Are you saying front & rear bumpers, side kick panels?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Are you saying front & rear bumpers, side kick panels?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


My Tiguan is already a Highline R-Line (SEL Premium R-Line in the US). I have swapped out all the chrome pieces for the American market R-Line black. The mirror caps, roof rails, lower door spears, grille and front and rear bumper inserts, and window surrounds.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> Evening gents,
> 
> Just a quick note to advise the work to my Tiguan is nearing completion. I will have a full report on the Golf R front and rear brake swap, along with the installed R-Line black components and Aerofabb front splitter install.
> 
> Stay tuned....


Yeah, finally another Aerofabb in here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmouse82 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nothing crazy. Matching tint on my 2020 SEL R-Line Premium Tiguan. Rear privacy tint was measured at 24%. Went with LLumar Formula One Pinnacle 25% and I would say it matches pretty well.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

New wheels and front lip is on.









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

Devilz said:


> New wheels and front lip is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super fresh! Can we get some more pics from the side at a distance? Are those audi reps?


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Tiguan looks good. I had the same Maxton Design Lip on order but it takes almost 6 months to get delivered here in the United States!!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

schoenzyy said:


> Super fresh! Can we get some more pics from the side at a distance? Are those audi reps?


yeah but these are called GMP Italia Gunner


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I completed my Helix Sub install in my 2019 SEL. Dealer quoted me 560 dollars and 5 hours of labor. I only paid around 400 for the sub....

...I did it in less than an hour 

It sounds great and was well worth the money.

Frameless homelink mirror, automatic wipers, splash guards and air deflectors finished today too. 

Next up is maybe a set of side steps, just not sure if I like the look or not, hard to find a picture of a Tiguan with them. 

My girlfriend is going to kill me if I don’t start giving her some attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

patriot3g said:


> I completed my Helix Sub install in my 2019 SEL. Dealer quoted me 560 dollars and 5 hours of labor. I only paid around 400 for the sub....
> 
> ...I did it in less than an hour
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen 

I think most people go for splash guards, it's one or the other.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I think most people go for splash guards, it's one or the other.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Too dark when I got home. I’ll post some up tomorrow after I get all my dusty hand prints washed off it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

Didn't necessarily do anything to it.. but I did take delivery today, so stoked! First to go is that orange reflector lol









Old vs New


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

schoenzyy said:


> Didn't necessarily do anything to it.. but I did take delivery today, so stoked! First to go is that orange reflector lol


Grats on the B-E-A-U-tiful new Tig. Might I recommend going with clear side markers. This is them on a White Silver Tig


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Grats on the B-E-A-U-tiful new Tig. Might I recommend going with clear side markers. This is them on a White Silver Tig


100% on my to-do list, but gotta figure out what the best option for a Canadian is.. the ones on urotuning come with ridiculous shipping that's more than the part itself


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

patriot3g said:


> I completed my Helix Sub install in my 2019 SEL. Dealer quoted me 560 dollars and 5 hours of labor. I only paid around 400 for the sub....
> 
> ...I did it in less than an hour
> 
> ...


There’s sidestep photos all over Facebook, if you’re on there. Tiguan Owners Group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iosous (Jun 15, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> zackdawley said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying front & rear bumpers, side kick panels?
> ...


Following, I'm trying to get rid of the chrome also. Hate chrome, how much was all the black trim pieces?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Iosous said:


> Following, I'm trying to get rid of the chrome also. Hate chrome, how much was all the black trim pieces?


Tiguan is almost done. When I get it back I will snap a pile of pics and post here. Still waiting for some pieces that are due to arrive the beginning of July, so there is more work to be done yet.


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

JDHRNC said:


> Tiguan is almost done. When I get it back I will snap a pile of pics and post here. Still waiting for some pieces that are due to arrive the beginning of July, so there is more work to be done yet.


I'm in Oakville too! Did you order from the dealer or somewhere else?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

schoenzyy said:


> I'm in Oakville too! Did you order from the dealer or somewhere else?


All VW parts came from Joel at Milton VW.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I like it.










Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly cleans things up! Looks sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Slapped my lovely roof box on, getting ready for our move next weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Slapped my lovely roof box on, getting ready for our move next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safe travels!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Picked it up from getting brake flush, haldex flush, oil change and the rear spolier installed.





















Saw this white beast in the parking lot... going to need to hit up Dubclinic to see what exhaust etc he's running.



















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> Picked it up from getting brake flush, haldex flush, oil change and the rear spolier installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ordering orange inserts/silhouette to complete the look since I have orange on all the R badging. Was originally going to drop a  insert into the rear logo. With matte black overlay from Badgeskins, since the plastidip is good from far, but far from good. 










Then I felt like I’m losing balance with just the  on the back. So this is my thought for balance between the front and back VW logos with the orange R’s. Excuse the photo editing skills. Once in, will post actual results. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

This is why you need to code for Scandinavia DRL. they stay on with blinker/turn signal/indicator

Downside is that your rear tails and front side markers are always on. 



https://youtu.be/s4fw4ZdTlo8


Kurt


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

The Tig got a much needed bath... also installed some goodies, Thule roof racks, VW rear wing extension, ECS 15/20mm spacers and Maxton splitter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> The Tig got a much needed bath... also installed some goodies, Thule roof racks, VW rear wing extension, ECS 15/20mm spacers and Maxton splitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I have spacers to put on. I also have the HR springs but they are back ordered till ??? Prob won’t have them till fall. It’s been 2 months. Lol. I need to get spacers on but it’s a heat wave here in the Midwest and I don’t have an AC garage.  


Kurt


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> The Tig got a much needed bath... also installed some goodies, Thule roof racks, VW rear wing extension, ECS 15/20mm spacers and Maxton splitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im waiting for my maxton to come in since it is backordered. I’m going to attempt the dogbone mount next week.


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks great. I have spacers to put on. I also have the HR springs but they are back ordered till ??? Prob won’t have them till fall. It’s been 2 months. Lol. I need to get spacers on but it’s a heat wave here in the Midwest and I don’t have an AC garage.
> 
> 
> Kurt


My Tig has the HRs and I hear ya on the heat. I’m on the east coast and summer has finally kicked in, installing the splitter in 90+ weather on a asphalt driveway in the sun = no bueno


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Neuspeed rear sway bar and ECS SS brake lines put on by Shawn at AWE tuning yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks great. I have spacers to put on. I also have the HR springs but they are back ordered till ??? Prob won’t have them till fall. It’s been 2 months. Lol. I need to get spacers on but it’s a heat wave here in the Midwest and I don’t have an AC garage.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Tirerack has the H&R springs in stock, may be worth cancelling your existing order and ordering through them.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ec2k1gt said:


> Tirerack has the H&R springs in stock, may be worth cancelling your existing order and ordering through them.


Weird. Says avail 8/1/20 but I can get it on 7/8. Lol. What do I do???










Kurt


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Weird. Says avail 8/1/20 but I can get it on 7/8. Lol. What do I do???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pull the trigger, sounds like you'll be picking up the last set with more stock arriving by 8/1.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]ec2k1gt [/mention] ordered. Thanks!! 

Just went to ECS to cancel and looked at estimated shipping date. It was Sept 13th!! Wow. Thanks again. 

Who knew you could buy this stuff on tire rack for the same price. 


Kurt


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]ec2k1gt [/mention] ordered. Thanks!!
> 
> Just went to ECS to cancel and looked at estimated shipping date. It was Sept 13th!! Wow. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


No problem, Tirerack is quick to ship so you should have them within a few days.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, after much delay the Tiguan is to be returned to me early tomorrow afternoon. From the photos I have been sent by the dealer the truck looks great. I will photograph all the changes in detail and post them on here. Already planning the next round of modifications I am going to make. Here’s what’s been done so far:

Urotuning tinted side markers with led conversion

Gloss black Tenton 19x8.5” wheels with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S +3 tires (255/45R19)

Complete US Spec R-Line Black exterior pieces (grille, front bumper inserts, side spears, mirror caps, window surrounds, roof rails, rear bumper inserts)

Side and tailgate badges removed

HomeLink interior rear view mirror

4Motion shifter trim plate

Windows tinted (15% all around)

Complete front & rear Golf R brake swap

VW accessory wing extension (painted body colour inside and out)

Aerofabb front splitter


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

So my dad let me have his old Thule roofbox (5+ years old, don't know the model name/size/etc.), and it had some imperfections and I decided to color match it. I know I'm not the first to do this, even in this color, but it was something I've wanted to do for a long time and I'm super pumped about how it turned out. Slapped some new Thule stickers on it and she's ready for hard parking until we can make some post-covid road trips!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So my dad let me have his old Thule roofbox (5+ years old, don't know the model name/size/etc.), and it had some imperfections and I decided to color match it. I know I'm not the first to do this, even in this color, but it was something I've wanted to do for a long time and I'm super pumped about how it turned out. Slapped some new Thule stickers on it and she's ready for hard parking until we can make some post-covid road trips!


Looks good! 

Are those things annoying to load and unload? Also how much impact on gas mileage?

I’ve toyed with the idea but then I think of loading and unloading and not sure I want the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Looking clean!! Paint looks deep!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Looking clean!! Paint looks deep!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! They matched it perfectly!



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Are those things annoying to load and unload? Also how much impact on gas mileage?
> 
> ...


Well it is exactly 1" too tall from fitting in my garage, which was annoying lol. I need some low profile roof bars now... And my wife is 5'1" and I'm 6'3", so loading requires a ladder for her, but once it is on the roof it is easy enough to maneuver in place and I just stand in the open doorway to reach over and lock it in place. A little awkward but it's up and on in about 5 minutes. Only drove around one day with it, mpg was down about 2-3 roughly but there was no wind noise at all, surprising since just the oem bars installed really howls and makes a lot of noise. The box is going to be strapped to the ceiling until I want to use it, so not a big deal overall. I really just wanted it for fun/car meets and once things get back to normal and we want to travel with some friends it'll make packing nice and easy!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks great!

Once you're able to get the vehicle in the garage with the box on, consider the lift that Thule sells. It makes it super-easy to store and take the box on/off:
https://www.thule.com/en-ca/cargo-carrier/car-top-carrier-accessories/thule-multilift-_-1689689


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Thanks! They matched it perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is exactly 1" too tall from fitting in my garage, which was annoying lol. I need some low profile roof bars now... And my wife is 5'1" and I'm 6'3", so loading requires a ladder for her, but once it is on the roof it is easy enough to maneuver in place and I just stand in the open doorway to reach over and lock it in place. A little awkward but it's up and on in about 5 minutes. Only drove around one day with it, mpg was down about 2-3 roughly but there was no wind noise at all, surprising since just the oem bars installed really howls and makes a lot of noise. The box is going to be strapped to the ceiling until I want to use it, so not a big deal overall. I really just wanted it for fun/car meets and once things get back to normal and we want to travel with some friends it'll make packing nice and easy!


Thanks! Wife is 5’2” and I’m 5’6” and while she’s mentioned getting one when we had the Highlander, I always said it will be me that loads and unloads it and where do we store it since we don’t have a garage. It is good to hear no real wind noise and 2-3 mpg loss isn’t bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Well it is exactly 1" too tall from fitting in my garage, which was annoying lol. I need some low profile roof bars now... And my wife is 5'1" and I'm 6'3", so loading requires a ladder for her, but once it is on the roof it is easy enough to maneuver in place and I just stand in the open doorway to reach over and lock it in place. A little awkward but it's up and on in about 5 minutes. Only drove around one day with it, mpg was down about 2-3 roughly but there was no wind noise at all, surprising since just the oem bars installed really howls and makes a lot of noise. The box is going to be strapped to the ceiling until I want to use it, so not a big deal overall. I really just wanted it for fun/car meets and once things get back to normal and we want to travel with some friends it'll make packing nice and easy!


 You could always lower the Tiguan another 1.5"


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


>


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So my dad let me have his old Thule roofbox (5+ years old, don't know the model name/size/etc.), and it had some imperfections and I decided to color match it. I know I'm not the first to do this, even in this color, but it was something I've wanted to do for a long time and I'm super pumped about how it turned out. Slapped some new Thule stickers on it and she's ready for hard parking until we can make some post-covid road trips!


Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Got tired of groceries sliding around in the rear and bought cargo blocks:










Had them on our mk6 GTI and didn't use them much (the hooks on the seatbacks worked well). Unfortunately the Tiguan doesn't have the hooks so had to buy these. Not cheap, but will be worth it if they do the job.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

PZ said:


> You could always lower the Tiguan another 1.5"


I mean you're not wrong.... lol coilovers may happen down the road



snobrdrdan said:


>


:heart:



ReD-07-GTI said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!! super stoked with the outcome!


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi, first time posting here. I picked up a pure white 2020 Tiggy SE R-line Black a few weeks ago, the finance deal was too hard to pass up. Dealer installed options: moster mats, audo dim mirror and rear cargo mat with organizer. This is my first german car, coming from a long history with infiniti/lexus/acura, so I hope I know what I'm doing here. I am going for the white on black theme, eventually getting rid of all chrome if possible, hence the name 

I lurked for a while and finally posted today as I did some work:

-Debadged
-Removed rear emblem and painted emblem black
-Installed rear bumper protector painted semi-gloss black

All painting were done by me, the paint solvents reacted with each other between coats on both the emblem and the bumper protector, I was able to get the protector smooth and shine up again with multiple wet sanding and coats, it was a pain in the ass and took a week. The blems created a really cool web-like reaction that I just left alone, it created a really cool texture effect with the smooth backing plate, so I left it alone.

Here are some pix:


Before:









After:









Close up of emblem solvent "etch"









Passing the eye and the laser test










Some other angles:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

SwiftGTI said:


> Got tired of groceries sliding around in the rear and bought cargo blocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine. I need to buy more of just the blocks as I seem to have not enough for Costco runs. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Hi, first time posting here. I picked up a pure white 2020 Tiggy SE R-line Black a few weeks ago, the finance deal was too hard to pass up. Dealer installed options: moster mats, audo dim mirror and rear cargo mat with organizer. This is my first german car, coming from a long history with infiniti/lexus/acura, so I hope I know what I'm doing here. I am going for the white on black theme, eventually getting rid of all chrome if possible, hence the name
> 
> I lurked for a while and finally posted today as I did some work:
> 
> ...


Looks
Good. Next time try plastidip. You can get matte black and then top with glossifier and you’ll get a great look without the trouble. Hope this tip helps. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks
> Good. Next time try plastidip. You can get matte black and then top with glossifier and you’ll get a great look without the trouble. Hope this tip helps.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks Kurt, that's a good point, I wish I'd have thought of that before I just went full blown old school. I did 3 stages on the emblem and 4 on the bumper protector.

It was fun tinkering but I probably could've saved myself a lot of trouble.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Thanks Kurt, that's a good point, I wish I'd have thought of that before I just went full blown old school. I did 3 stages on the emblem and 4 on the bumper protector.
> 
> It was fun tinkering but I probably could've saved myself a lot of trouble.


Looks great! What method did you use to remove the rear emblem that cleanly in order to paint? Did you pop the VW logo off the rear backing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks great! What method did you use to remove the rear emblem that cleanly in order to paint? Did you pop the VW logo off the rear backing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a "credit card" that are used to apply vinyl, it's basically a flexible flat sheet, that worked wonders to manipulate behind the emblem. On the bottom center is where you can get just a small enough starter access gap to wiggle your way in, then you start working your "card" around the whole thing, applying soft heat through out with a heat gun to warm up the tape behind.

It's basically a glob of double sided tape, what they use for the emblems, but a huge circle of it. I cleaned off the excess residual glue as you can see, with a lot of heat, elbow grease, and goo gone.

I ended up popping the emblem and the backing plate off together, then I popped the emblem off to paint.

I have read some people being able to pop off the emblem only without the backing coming off the car, I don't see how it's possible without breaking the emblem or the tabs.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

" This is my first German car". Yes, German designed but body and engine assembled in Puebla, Mexico with 35% Mexican manufactured parts and the transmission was built in Japan. Not sure if it's a Japanese design. Doubt there's any car out there totally indigenous to any one country any more.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

JDHRNC said:


> Well, after much delay the Tiguan is to be returned to me early tomorrow afternoon. From the photos I have been sent by the dealer the truck looks great. I will photograph all the changes in detail and post them on here. Already planning the next round of modifications I am going to make. Here’s what’s been done so far:
> 
> Urotuning tinted side markers with led conversion
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pictures, I've been contemplating removing the side R-line badges myself, for the more "shaved" look.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So my dad let me have his old Thule roofbox (5+ years old, don't know the model name/size/etc.), and it had some imperfections and I decided to color match it. I know I'm not the first to do this, even in this color, but it was something I've wanted to do for a long time and I'm super pumped about how it turned out. Slapped some new Thule stickers on it and she's ready for hard parking until we can make some post-covid road trips!


Love the body color painted box look. Always been a HUGE fan of Tule for their quality, and your dad's box is a testament of that. Box looks to be a good size for the TIG too, why can't my dad give me anything like that? haha


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Diego012 said:


> " This is my first German car". Yes, German designed but body and engine assembled in Puebla, Mexico with 35% Mexican manufactured parts and the transmission was built in Japan. Not sure if it's a Japanese design. Doubt there's any car out there totally indigenous to any one country any more.


So you're that one literal guy huh? :laugh: Kidding.

Anyway, off the bat I can tell you the door closes differently on the "German designed" cars. They close like vaults.

2nd, fit and finish on the interior definitely surpasses that of Japanese cars.

The only thing i am unsure on, reliability. German designed, Mexican built all aside, my Japanese cars always drove past 200k without major issues (3 so far), so I may be on a different playing field here.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Diego012 said:


> " This is my first German car". Yes, German designed but body and engine assembled in Puebla, Mexico with 35% Mexican manufactured parts and the transmission was built in Japan. Not sure if it's a Japanese design. Doubt there's any car out there totally indigenous to any one country any more.


The only VWs that are assembled in Germany and sold in US are "low numbers" cars. Currently, that is only Arteon and Golf R


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> So my dad let me have his old Thule roofbox (5+ years old, don't know the model name/size/etc.), and it had some imperfections and I decided to color match it. I know I'm not the first to do this, even in this color, but it was something I've wanted to do for a long time and I'm super pumped about how it turned out. Slapped some new Thule stickers on it and she's ready for hard parking until we can make some post-covid road trips!


Looks great! Tried to convince the only place that had a white Thule box in stock to price match REI’s sale but they wouldn’t budge. Now I’m left with a black one coming in but I’ll be repainting it body color down the road along with the fender flares. Would’ve been worth it to spend the extra money on the white one but that store doesn’t offer curbside pick up so it was an additional $130 for shipping on top of not getting the 20% off...


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Having a real problem with Photo Bucket. Whenever I upload pics to my folder I’m not getting a preview. Can you guys recommend a good program that will allow me to create links here? I’ve used PB a lot in the past on forums and never had an issue until now.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

JDHRNC said:


> Having a real problem with Photo Bucket. Whenever I upload pics to my folder I’m not getting a preview. Can you guys recommend a good program that will allow me to create links here? I’ve used PB a lot in the past on forums and never had an issue until now.


try IMGUR, grab the link and insert.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Hi, first time posting here. I picked up a pure white 2020 Tiggy SE R-line Black a few weeks ago, the finance deal was too hard to pass up. Dealer installed options: moster mats, audo dim mirror and rear cargo mat with organizer. This is my first german car, coming from a long history with infiniti/lexus/acura, so I hope I know what I'm doing here. I am going for the white on black theme, eventually getting rid of all chrome if possible, hence the name <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I lurked for a while and finally posted today as I did some work:
> 
> ...


How did your get the rear emblem off and back on?!???


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> How did your get the rear emblem off and back on?!???


I answered in post above, but here is how I did it, really simple actually:

I have a "credit card" that are used to apply vinyl, it's basically a flexible flat sheet, that worked wonders to manipulate behind the emblem. On the bottom center is where you can get just a small enough starter access gap to wiggle your way in, then you start working your "card" around the whole thing, applying soft heat through out with a heat gun to warm up the tape behind.

It's basically a glob of double sided tape, what they use for the emblems, but a huge circle of it. I cleaned off the excess residual glue as you can see, with a lot of heat, elbow grease, and goo gone.

I ended up popping the emblem and the backing plate off together, then I popped the emblem off to paint.

I have read some people being able to pop off the emblem only without the backing coming off the car, I don't see how it's possible without breaking the emblem or the tabs.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks, I want to avoid the entire removal, so it's a hard pass for now. Looks good though!


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Here’s a quick picture of the rear Golf R caliper and Rotor mounted on the Tiguan.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Here’s a closeup of the rear Golf R brake install.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Closeup of the rear spoiler extension.











Showing the inside of the extension painted body colour. Smoothed out and painted the black textured part. Helps to blend in with the existing face of the factory spoiler.

Sorry about the picture quality. Took them at dinner time. Will be putting the vehicle out in full sun and taking lots of pics from all angles.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Side view showing installation of R-Line Black pieces, 19” gloss black Trenton wheels and side badge removal. Better quality pics to follow.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

JDHRNC said:


> Side view showing installation of R-Line Black pieces, 19” gloss black Trenton wheels and side badge removal. Better quality pics to follow.


you have just convinced me to debadge my side R line badges, it looks clean with that "shaved" look.

I would also be getting rid of some chrome off my car, so it's a win win. looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Some other angles:


You have the black emblem "butt hole" look going on there

Paint the background white, or add the white vinyl inserts....it'll look 100% better :thumbup:
(IMO)


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

dohboi said:


> Looks great! Tried to convince the only place that had a white Thule box in stock to price match REI’s sale but they wouldn’t budge. Now I’m left with a black one coming in but I’ll be repainting it body color down the road along with the fender flares. Would’ve been worth it to spend the extra money on the white one but that store doesn’t offer curbside pick up so it was an additional $130 for shipping on top of not getting the 20% off...


Thats a bummer! The paint match was only $250 on this box but it had some little imperfections they fixed as well. I asked them about the flares next, I really want to get that done down the road. I'm sure when you get the flares done it wouldn't be much more to do that roof box! 



stormTrooperIG said:


> Love the body color painted box look. Always been a HUGE fan of Tule for their quality, and your dad's box is a testament of that. Box looks to be a good size for the TIG too, why can't my dad give me anything like that? haha


Right? This thing is like 5+ years old and now with the fresh paint, you wouldn't know! Not as fancy as the newer boxes but still looks great! Size is perfect, no overhang over the windshield or coverage over the antenna!


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> Tiguan is almost done. When I get it back I will snap a pile of pics and post here. Still waiting for some pieces that are due to arrive the beginning of July, so there is more work to be done yet.


Following!

I am also VERY interested in how much the pieces were, mainly the sides and rear bumper moldings (and how do they come off?? are they snapped into place or just glued/taped?)

Did you do the roof rails? Are they a full replacements or a black cover that goes over the silver?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Following!
> 
> I am also VERY interested in how much the pieces were, mainly the sides and rear bumper moldings (and how do they come off?? are they snapped into place or just glued/taped?)
> 
> Did you do the roof rails? Are they a full replacements or a black cover that goes over the silver?


I will work out the cost of the pieces and will let you know. All I can say is that it wasn’t cheap. The roof rails are replacements. I tried wrapping a pair on my 2018 GLC 43 AMG and I wasn’t happy with the results, so this time I bought new ones. The dealer installed all the pieces as I no longer have my shop. I believe the door pieces are held on with glue, but I will confirm. The rear bumper mouldings I am not sure about. I do know the rear bumper cover has to be removed to replace them. So I would guesstimate they’re held on with clips.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> you have just convinced me to debadge my side R line badges, it looks clean with that "shaved" look.
> 
> I would also be getting rid of some chrome off my car, so it's a win win. looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks for the compliment. Removing the side badges was the easy part, removing the sticky backing is a different story. That took a lot longer than the badges themselves. I used a heat gun to warm the badges along with some 40lb fishing line. I then used the heat gun to warm the backing that was still stuck to the car. After the backing was warm I used my fingers to ball the backing and remove. Those side badges really cheapen the look of an otherwise clean car. My 2018 Tiguan (non R-Line) didn’t have them and I preferred that look.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> I will work out the cost of the pieces and will let you know. All I can say is that it wasn’t cheap. The roof rails are replacements. I tried wrapping a pair on my 2018 GLC 43 AMG and I wasn’t happy with the results, so this time I bought new ones. The dealer installed all the pieces as I no longer have my shop. I believe the door pieces are held on with glue, but I will confirm. The rear bumper mouldings I am not sure about. I do know the rear bumper cover has to be removed to replace them. So I would guesstimate they’re held on with clips.


Thank for the reply!

ughhhh thats what I was afraid of... having to remove the bumper


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally got to take some better pictures with one of my good cameras. Day has been a mix of overcast and sun. R-Line black grille, bumper inserts, mirror caps, roof rails and Aerofabb front splitter


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Side view showing the door spears, roof rails, black window surrounds, mirror caps, rear spoiler extension, Trenton 19" gloss black wheels, Aerofabb front splitter, and Urotuning smoked side markers with amber LED bulb conversion. Looks a lot cleaner without the side badges. Also partially visible are the Golf R front and rear brakes.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Thank for the reply!
> 
> ughhhh thats what I was afraid of... having to remove the bumper


Removing and reinstalling the rear bumper cover is a good 2.5 hour job if you're being real careful. Be good to have an extra pair of hands to help out.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing too special but tinted the aftermarket dynamic side wing turn signals. 

Before










After











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Rear view showing tailgate badges removed along with R-Line black bumper strip and spoiler extension.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

3/4 front view. Aerofabb splitter install and Urotuning smoked side markers easier to see, along with R-Line black pieces.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

3/4 rear view showing shaved tailgate, R-Line black pieces, spoiler extension and Trenton gloss black 19" wheels.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Close up of the R-Line black window surround, mirror cap, door spear and roof rail on the drivers side.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Closeup of rear spoiler extension installed.










Closeup showing body colour painting of area that was originally black textured plastic. being as though the extension didn't fit tight around the third brake light, I figured it would blend in more being painted body colour.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Closeup of the R-Line black grille.










Closeup showing installation of the Aerofabb splitter.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Closeups of the front Golf R brake caliper installation.










Closeup of the rear Golf R caliper and rotor installation


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

4Motion shifter trim surround.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> Rear view showing tailgate badges removed along with R-Line black bumper strip and spoiler extension.


Your spoiler extension. Is that OEM VW?


Kurt


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Your spoiler extension. Is that OEM VW?
> 
> 
> Kurt


I believe it’s OEM that’s been color matched. 




bobbysanders22 said:


> Thats a bummer! The paint match was only $250 on this box but it had some little imperfections they fixed as well. I asked them about the flares next, I really want to get that done down the road. I'm sure when you get the flares done it wouldn't be much more to do that roof box!


$250 is starting to sound like it’ll be worth it to spend the extra money and buy it already white lol. Gonna keep an eye now on a retailer that offers free curbside since freight charges are crazy. Since I bought it from REI I pretty much have a whole year to return it plus I won’t be getting it until next month it seems anyways.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Your spoiler extension. Is that OEM VW?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yes, it’s OEM VW, but as was mentioned by dohboi it has been paint matched to the vehicle. I wasn’t fond of the Deep Pearl Black finish when all of my R-Line black pieces were non metallic gloss black. Also not a fan of the textured black around the third brake light. I had the textured part smoothed out and painted Pyrite Silver, along with the rest of the extension. Deep Pearl Black would look great on a DPB vehicle.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

JDHRNC said:


> Closeups of the front Golf R brake caliper installation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the rears any different than our standard ones? I was under the assumption that they were pretty much the same.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Was playing with the VCDS and came up with something that might interest everyone here. When I was playing with the coding on my 2016 Golf R, there was an ability to set the HVAC system for “Hot Country”. This would make the air much colder when you turned your A/C on. One of the biggest complaints I had with the Tiguan (next to the unavailability of HomeLink), was the A/C didn’t seem very cold when placed on LO. Also found there wasn’t much Air Force out of the vents. Well, just to let you all know, I found the setting to make A/C colder. I am including the VCDS coding here.

Module 08-HVAC
CODING 7
Long Code Helper
Byte 4
Bit 0-3
Change - Air Distribution: Moderate/Normal to 01 Air Distribution: Cold/More Air
Click Exit
Do It!

Viola, the A/C will now blow a lot colder. Post if you notice the improvement.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

dohboi said:


> Are the rears any different than our standard ones? I was under the assumption that they were pretty much the same.


Yes, the rears are different than the standard ones. Stock Tiguan rear rotors are 300mm in diameter and 11mm thick. Golf R rear rotors are 310mm in diameter and 22mm thick. The extra 11mm in thickness is due to the Rs being vented. The Tiguan are solid rotors.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The front brakes are the same size between the Golf R and the Tiguan, the only difference is a cooler anti rattle spring so it's only a cosmetic change. The rears have a little larger and thicker rotors so it'll be a slight upgrade for the rear. 

Some have upgraded with spare parts they had lying around so it's an easy choice, but if you're going to spend $$$ don't expect to notice much of a difference in performance. You're probably better off swapping the stock pads out for ones with more bite.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> The front brakes are the same size between the Golf R and the Tiguan, the only difference is a cooler anti rattle spring so it's only a cosmetic change. The rears have a little larger and thicker rotors so it'll be a slight upgrade for the rear.
> 
> Some have upgraded with spare parts they had lying around so it's an easy choice, but if you're going to spend $$$ don't expect to notice much of a difference in performance. You're probably better off swapping the stock pads out for ones with more bite.


Correct, the Front calipers and carriers are painted and there is the cool side plates, but the front pads are a different compound. The rotors are identical. Being as the majority of braking is on the front end, you won’t notice a huge difference. The rears look a lot cooler with the R setup and there might be a marginal improvement.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> Correct, the Front calipers and carriers are painted and there is the cool side plates, but the front pads are a different compound. The rotors are identical. Being as the majority of braking is on the front end, you won’t notice a huge difference. The rears look a lot cooler with the R setup and there might be a marginal improvement.


Only thing wrong with your post is that modern VWs brake more in the rear than the front. I was told this from a tech and also have read about it in the forums. I asked my tech at VW and he confirmed and even showed me the thickness of my pads front and rear at 20,000 miles and the rears are worn 1mm more than the fronts. Just thought I would pass this along to anyone who might not be in the know. Cheers. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> Yes, it’s OEM VW, but as was mentioned by dohboi it has been paint matched to the vehicle. I wasn’t fond of the Deep Pearl Black finish when all of my R-Line black pieces were non metallic gloss black. Also not a fan of the textured black around the third brake light. I had the textured part smoothed out and painted Pyrite Silver, along with the rest of the extension. Deep Pearl Black would look great on a DPB vehicle.


Right on. I just bought some black plastidip and sprayed around my brake light and it matched the textured black in the spoiler extension perfectly. 


Kurt


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Only thing wrong with your post is that modern VWs brake more in the rear than the front. I was told this from a tech and also have read about it in the forums. I asked my tech at VW and he confirmed and even showed me the thickness of my pads front and rear at 20,000 miles and the rears are worn 1mm more than the fronts. Just thought I would pass this along to anyone who might not be in the know. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Interesting, but I would probably question that considering the majority of unsprung mass is over the front wheels and the drive is front biased. There is also the fact the front brakes are 40mm larger in diameter. I have yet to see any manufacturer of any drive system (RWD, FWD or AWD) that would biase braking to the rear of the vehicle. I was a contract engineer to Ford Motor Company on the Mustang and F-150 platforms specializing in chassis development and high performance braking before they developed SVT in house.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

My point is to help inform others correctly there have been a number of people here that have misinformed others that it's a huge increase in braking performance. A lot are still quoting the PQ35 specs which are much smaller rotors than we get on the MQB. A full Golf R swap is still a marginal upgrade at best.

Yes a vented rear will allow you to be on the brakes harder and for longer periods with less fade. In the real world most will not notice the difference in a full Golf R swap, if they want to spend the $$$ cool it's theirs to spend. I'll stand by my statement that you're most likely better off spending your money on better pads or pads and rotors all around.

I guarantee that tech that said modern VW's brake more in the rear is mistaken on how braking works. The rears still perform ~40% of the total braking. Now there can be instances where the haldex system brakes the rear when it needs to but that is only when it needs to and not all the time. If the rears handled most of the braking then we would need huge rotors out back to slow down the vehicle and wouldn't need 40mm larger rotors up front. Dual piston, 4pot and 6pot calipers would be useless.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Right on. I just bought some black plastidip and sprayed around my brake light and it matched the textured black in the spoiler extension perfectly.
> 
> 
> Kurt


That would look much better for sure. Without blending that area the spoiler extension looks like an afterthought.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> My point is to help inform others correctly there have been a number of people here that have misinformed others that it's a huge increase in braking performance. A lot are still quoting the PQ35 specs which are much smaller rotors than we get on the MQB. A full Golf R swap is still a marginal upgrade at best.
> 
> Yes a vented rear will allow you to be on the brakes harder and for longer periods with less fade. In the real world most will not notice the difference in a full Golf R swap, if they want to spend the $$$ cool it's theirs to spend. I'll stand by my statement that you're most likely better off spending your money on better pads or pads and rotors all around.


I did mention in my response to you there wouldn’t be much of an improvement in either front or rear braking by going to the Golf R setup, so I don’t know where you were going with the comment about misinforming others...


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

JDHRNC said:


> I did mention in my response to you there wouldn’t be much of an improvement in either front or rear braking by going to the Golf R setup, so I don’t know where you were going with the comment about misinforming others...


Not you but if you've been reading all the posts over the last two years you will see how many that even today firmly believe that the fronts are much larger and are a huge upgrade.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gti_addict said:


> My point is to help inform others correctly there have been a number of people here that have misinformed others that it's a huge increase in braking performance. A lot are still quoting the PQ35 specs which are much smaller rotors than we get on the MQB. A full Golf R swap is still a marginal upgrade at best.
> 
> Yes a vented rear will allow you to be on the brakes harder and for longer periods with less fade. In the real world most will not notice the difference in a full Golf R swap, if they want to spend the $$$ cool it's theirs to spend. I'll stand by my statement that you're most likely better off spending your money on better pads or pads and rotors all around.
> 
> I guarantee that tech that said modern VW's brake more in the rear is mistaken on how braking works. The rears still perform ~40% of the total braking. Now there can be instances where the haldex system brakes the rear when it needs to but that is only when it needs to and not all the time. If the rears handled most of the braking then we would need huge rotors out back to slow down the vehicle and wouldn't need 40mm larger rotors up front. Dual piston, 4pot and 6pot calipers would be useless.


I can still remember with my 2006 Jetta the techs stated even back then it brakes more in the rear. Also visibly there was more brake dust on the rear rims compared to the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ordering orange inserts/silhouette to complete the look since I have orange on all the R badging. Was originally going to drop a  insert into the rear logo. With matte black overlay from Badgeskins, since the plastidip is good from far, but far from good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all due respect, that is too much. I wouldn’t do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> With all due respect, that is too much. I wouldn’t do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll see what it looks like, benefit of vinyls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll see what it looks like, benefit of vinyls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True! 

As long as you enjoy it anyways, that’s all that matters! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I think [mention]badgeskins [/mention] needs to do pride ones to show they are all inclusive .   


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> True!
> 
> As long as you enjoy it anyways, that’s all that matters!
> 
> ...


True, the color also has meaning too for kidney disease since it’s in relation to my license plate. If it’s too much I may reverse the front badge styling to gloss black backing and matte black silhouette. Maybe Urano Gray backing with gloss black. Seeing that combo a lot overseas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I think [mention]badgeskins [/mention] needs to do pride ones to show they are all exclusive.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I think you mean “all inclusive” bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Fixed!!! It’s late and I’m drunk  


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> True, the color also has meaning too for kidney disease since it’s in relation to my license plate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I keep forgetting that detail with your selections. Now I feel like an ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I think [mention]badgeskins [/mention] needs to do pride ones to show they are all inclusive .
> 
> 
> Kurt


I'd rock the hell out of some pride badges. It would trigger so many people in my hick town.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Lol. Some of those hicks tho are the one you would never expect to bat for the same team.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yes, I keep forgetting that detail with your selections. Now I feel like an ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t man, it’s all good. If the plate and color sparks someone to ask about organ donation, then it’s helped. Since right now running races for others is kind of out the window for the foreseeable future. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I'd rock the hell out of some pride badges. It would trigger so many people in my hick town.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


This immediately came to mind, and one of their best episodes. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Who’s episode?? 


Kurt


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I can at least confirm the reason for Rear braking as the primary initial braking; it was done so, in part, in case of an accident, the front end was not slamming down.

Initial braking is rear and then the front kicks in so the front end isn't significantly dropping.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Lol. Some of those hicks tho are the one you would never expect to bat for the same team.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Oh I know there's plenty that just keep there head down. The small town I live in likes to pretend it's in east Texas instead of a Portland Oregon suburb.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Who’s episode??
> 
> 
> Kurt


Top Gear when they purchased cars in Miami and drove across the South. They each got to paint something on each other’s vehicles. That was Richard’s. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ohhhhhh that’s right. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> I can at least confirm the reason for Rear braking as the primary initial braking; it was done so, in part, in case of an accident, the front end was not slamming down.
> 
> Initial braking is rear and then the front kicks in so the front end isn't significantly dropping.


That’s it! I couldn’t recall everything I was told, but that rings a bell. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife actually was happy with a mod... I just emailed badge skins for a quote for a set of pride inlays.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience ordering from Black Forest Industries? I ordered a GS2 Air Leather black/black anodized shift knob for DSG/Tiptronic from them back on June 18 and still no updates about availability or shipping. Is this kind of delay normal with them, or can we thank Covid-19 once again?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

I am looking into the possibilities of running BBS CI-Rs in 20x8.5” on my Tiguan. If I do I will have a set of gloss black Trenton 19x8.5” wheels with 255/45/19 Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ tires for sale. GTA Tig owners let me know if interested.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

JDHRNC said:


> I am looking into the possibilities of running BBS CI-Rs in 20x8.5” on my Tiguan. If I do I will have a set of gloss black Trenton 19x8.5” wheels with 255/45/19 Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ tires for sale. GTA Tig owners let me know if interested.


Those are one of my favorites, especially because they come in 20s. I think the offsets are too high on the 8.5s though, it wouldn't be as flush as I'd want them to be, and there is no way I'd run spacers if I can order my own sizes. I was Eyeing the 20x9 +25MM offset for the rear and +38 for the front. Let me know if you do end up getting them, it'd be nice to see them on the TIG.

Silly enough the only thing stopping me would be because it exposes too much of the brakes underneath, then I'm going to be tempted to get the TTS brakes and then wife will really be mad lol


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> Was playing with the VCDS and came up with something that might interest everyone here. When I was playing with the coding on my 2016 Golf R, there was an ability to set the HVAC system for “Hot Country”. This would make the air much colder when you turned your A/C on. One of the biggest complaints I had with the Tiguan (next to the unavailability of HomeLink), was the A/C didn’t seem very cold when placed on LO. Also found there wasn’t much Air Force out of the vents. Well, just to let you all know, I found the setting to make A/C colder. I am including the VCDS coding here.
> 
> Module 08-HVAC
> CODING 7
> ...


Any way to do this on the OBDEleven? I get confused with the coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Any way to do this on the OBDEleven? I get confused with the coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea going into the module and into Long Coding. I will try later today and post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea going into the module and into Long Coding. I will try later today and post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks. The AC in my Tiguan is no where near as cold as my last two Passats. And it’s brutal this summer in NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Awesome thanks. The AC in my Tiguan is no where near as cold as my last two Passats. And it’s brutal this summer in NY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DC area has been brutal, but it’s usually a sh!tty, swampy heat here. If I can give it a boost, that’ll help the kids in the back with those two vents. I’m fine up front at 72 thanks to having tint all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I might try this AC thing. But I have tint all
Around including my windshield and so 68-70 is down right chilly . 


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I might try this AC thing. But I have tint all
> Around including my windshield and so 68-70 is down right chilly .
> 
> 
> Kurt


Just use your heated seats, will warm you right up 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this yesterday after looking through ECS’ email about their sale ending. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one?

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-gti-alltrack-tiguan-mqb-18t-20t/5q0129849kt/

Then done any or all of what [mention]Kartsgeo [/mention]shows in his video below. If so curious of your result. 

https://youtu.be/1G6jKb_0Zzo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this yesterday after looking through ECS’ email about their sale ending. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one?
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-gti-alltrack-tiguan-mqb-18t-20t/5q0129849kt/
> 
> ...


I think ours has a flap so you could just somehow tape, ziptie, bolt....whatever....it closed. The Golf R has a pass through but I've long since replaced the entire intake on that car. Its meant to open with speed so that some air gets to the intake manifold and engine block to cool it, and the rest gets sucked into the intake. Normally its closed, however.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> I think ours has a flap so you could just somehow tape, ziptie, bolt....whatever....it closed. The Golf R has a pass through but I've long since replaced the entire intake on that car. Its meant to open with speed so that some air gets to the intake manifold and engine block to cool it, and the rest gets sucked into the intake. Normally its closed, however.


I’ll have to take a look today, was looking into this late last night and I did see someone mention that the Atlas has a flap. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> I think ours has a flap so you could just somehow tape, ziptie, bolt....whatever....it closed. The Golf R has a pass through but I've long since replaced the entire intake on that car. Its meant to open with speed so that some air gets to the intake manifold and engine block to cool it, and the rest gets sucked into the intake. Normally its closed, however.


was wondering why they would even design an opening where hot air can get into your intake but your explanation makes perfect sense.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> Has anyone had any experience ordering from Black Forest Industries? I ordered a GS2 Air Leather black/black anodized shift knob for DSG/Tiptronic from them back on June 18 and still no updates about availability or shipping. Is this kind of delay normal with them, or can we thank Covid-19 once again?


It took me a little over a month to get mine. Ordered May 14 and received June 20. 

Still waiting on the new shift boot I ordered with it, that they said would ship in 5-7 days  

Seems to be par for the course right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> DC area has been brutal, but it’s usually a sh!tty, swampy heat here. If I can give it a boost, that’ll help the kids in the back with those two vents. I’m fine up front at 72 thanks to having tint all around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wonderful Governor has banned tint on front windows, cause he’s a control freak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> My wonderful Governor has banned tint on front windows, cause he’s a control freak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind, went back NY. Is it a recent ban? VA always had a ban on the front, you could do the AS-1 line and that was it. Medical exemption, which I have allows 70%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New York. You are allowed so much tint, but it’s not enough to make a difference, and when you get the car inspected the shop will fail you. It’s asinine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

patriot3g said:


> New York. You are allowed so much tint, but it’s not enough to make a difference, and when you get the car inspected the shop will fail you. It’s asinine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely, we just moved to NY and I’ve been dreading our inspections. 

Know any shady inspectors in the Buffalo region? Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> Lovely, we just moved to NY and I’ve been dreading our inspections.
> 
> Know any shady inspectors in the Buffalo region? Lol.
> 
> ...


I do not, I live about 5 hours away 

NY sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Never mind, went back NY. Is it a recent ban? VA always had a ban on the front, you could do the AS-1 line and that was it. Medical exemption, which I have allows 70%.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the ban came about 2 years ago. They were pretty tolerant before that, but now it’s an easy ticket and revenue for this broke ass state lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> It took me a little over a month to get mine. Ordered May 14 and received June 20.
> 
> Still waiting on the new shift boot I ordered with it, that they said would ship in 5-7 days
> 
> ...


just curiosu what size shift boot would work with the tiguan?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> I think the ban came about 2 years ago. They were pretty tolerant before that, but now it’s an easy ticket and revenue for this broke ass state lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in my area they tend to let those in exotics off with blacked out windshields and/or those individuals just pay the fines. My installer will do whatever you want, but he tells you it’s your choice and that you’re responsible for the fines and cost to remove. Medical exemption here so I can do my windshield, but a lot of people do AirBlue80 since it’s not noticeable. Just have to work with a good shop at inspection time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here in my area they tend to let those in exotics off with blacked out windshields and/or those individuals just pay the fines. My installer will do whatever you want, but he tells you it’s your choice and that you’re responsible for the fines and cost to remove. Medical exemption here so I can do my windshield, but a lot of people do AirBlue80 since it’s not noticeable. Just have to work with a good shop at inspection time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds about right. Tyson’s is crawling with exchange students and their 20% windshield Range Rovers and G Wagens.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea going into the module and into Long Coding. I will try later today and post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so went in with OBD11 and under hex readout I see the following under Byte 4










Wondering if someone can give info on Bit 5 that’s checked off and how we can get it set like the instructions earlier:










For those with OBD11 are we select bit 01 between bits 0-3 considering they’re not checked off. Only option is bit 5 checked and don’t know what it’s doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Patriot3g, just sent you a message on the AC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So this guy is in byte 12, not byte 4 and actually selecting hot countries. MK7 MQB platform is similar and that’s where a lot of the coding people have done on the Tig has come from, so wonder if this is actually the right coding. 

https://youtu.be/Sq03Eird12E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So this guy is in byte 12, not byte 4 and actually selecting hot countries. MK7 MQB platform is similar and that’s where a lot of the coding people have done on the Tig has come from, so wonder if this is actually the right coding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Sq03Eird12E
> 
> ...


These were already selected for me and mine blows super cold.










Kurt


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So this guy is in byte 12, not byte 4 and actually selecting hot countries. MK7 MQB platform is similar and that’s where a lot of the coding people have done on the Tig has come from, so wonder if this is actually the right coding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Sq03Eird12E
> 
> ...


I saw the PM, mine is already set to that. Maybe they just got cheap with their Air conditioners  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but where is the actual hot country setting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I did go in and change this so that remote start doesn’t set AC to 72. It keeps it at whatever the last set temp was. Which for me is usually 68.










Kurt


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but where is the actual hot country setting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re the expert  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, I wish. Just a lot of hunting stuff down and still trying to get a comfort level with OBD11. I need to take a look at byte 12, just haven’t had to do any coding in OBD11 that deals with a drop down selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but where is the actual hot country setting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s based in coding. You’ll need to find it so you can select it from climate modes in the MIB.










Kurt


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah. I’ve figured out some stuff, but haven’t read up on the bit/byte business. So I stay clear lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I used VCDS before so have a high comfort level and while I do love the convenience of OBD11 for quick changes I don’t have full confidence in long coding on the platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s based in coding. You’ll need to find it so you can select it from climate modes in the MIB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not following what you’re telling me exactly. I looked at what OBD11 captures and I had the same settings you showed earlier in long coding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I just dug through some stuff and couldn’t find anything that stuck out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From earlier about the air intake there is a flap on the passenger side as [mention]mattchatr [/mention]mentioned earlier. So has anyone taken out the snow grate and cut out some, if not all the panels on the driver side?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I took out the snow grate and put a K&N in but that’s it. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From earlier about the air intake there is a flap on the passenger side as [mention]mattchatr [/mention]mentioned earlier. So has anyone taken out the snow grate and cut out some, if not all the panels on the driver side?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I took out the grate and added a hi flow filter too but then went with leyo so it was a moot point overall. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I took out the snow grate and put a K&N in but that’s it.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Yea K&N was the first thing I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I did a K&N cabin filter too. Oh and K&N home filter as well. I’m tired of buying filters. 

The service advisor hates me cause they can’t sell me filters now. Lol


Kurt


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So this guy is in byte 12, not byte 4 and actually selecting hot countries. MK7 MQB platform is similar and that’s where a lot of the coding people have done on the Tig has come from, so wonder if this is actually the right coding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Sq03Eird12E
> 
> ...












In VCDS it’s Byte 4 you have to change under bit 0-3. There is no reference to “Hot Country”, that could be found in VCDS for Mk VII Golf R only. What I wrote is correct using VCDS for Tiguan. The default setting in bit 0-3 is 00 Air Distribution: Moderate/Normal.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> In VCDS it’s Byte 4 you have to change under bit 0-3. There is no reference to “Hot Country” that could be found in VCDS for Mk VII Golf R only. What I wrote is correct using VCDS for Tiguan.


What was your hex value before and after the change to Byte 4? I show 20 at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What was your hex value before and after the change to Byte 4? I show 20 at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure. I didn’t bother marking that down. I drove the vehicle a lot today and I can say it definitely makes an improvement. However, in pure auto mode the fan speed is rather underwhelming. With the Benzes I had the fan speed in auto was dictated by interior temperature. With the Tiguan I had to physically select a higher fan speed.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

By chance did you take a look under Byte 12 to see if the drop down shows Hot Country? Just curious. I see your hex value in the screen shot so I’ll try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

I have zero experience with OBD11. I’ve been using VCDS now for over 14 years. It’s interesting to note the differences in coding between the two platforms. Based upon what I am seeing, I’ll stick with VCDS for tweaking.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance did you take a look under Byte 12 to see if the drop down shows Hot Country? Just curious. I see your hex value in the screen shot so I’ll try that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give me a min and I will fire up VCDS and check it out for you.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> I have zero experience with OBD11. I’ve been using VCDS now for over 14 years. It’s interesting to note the differences in coding between the two platforms. Based upon what I am seeing, I’ll stick with VCDS for tweaking.


Yea a buddy of mine has VCDS, I borrow his from time to time. Now with COVID, OBD11 is a quick and nice option. Plus it allows me to learn more about the platform to help out even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> Give me a min and I will fire up VCDS and check it out for you.


Thanks! My Byte 12 has a hex value of 12. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I’m confused. But hoping this pans out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

There is nothing under Byte 12.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> There is nothing under Byte 12.


Thanks! Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! Good to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could help out. I hear OBD11 is supposed to be an easier interface to use, but it seems somewhat limited in capability compared to VCDS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> Glad I could help out. I hear OBD11 is supposed to be an easier interface to use, but it seems somewhat limited in capability compared to VCDS


Honestly same capabilities, it’s getting used to the user interface after having used VCDS when I had a 2006 Jetta and again with the Tiguan. I have a higher comfort level with VCDS and it’s probably because I pull my admaps before and after changes. You can do backups with OBD11 now on iOS. 

I do feel you do have a greater chance to mess up at times. I think part of that is due to language translation. Plus the search isn’t as friendly/robust as VCDS. My other take is if you’ve done other coding and then run an app and don’t understand what the app is touching you can potentially boink something up. 

Although for quick use with a high comfort level it’s surprisingly a fantastic tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> I’m confused. But hoping this pans out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like we are already set to the new method of Hot Country. Nothing to change from what I’m seeing other than changing the hex value for byte 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Honestly same capabilities, it’s getting used to the user interface after having used VCDS when I had a 2006 Jetta and again with the Tiguan. I have a higher comfort level with VCDS and it’s probably because I pull my admaps before and after changes. You can do backups with OBD11 now on iOS.
> 
> I do feel you do have a greater chance to mess up at times. I think part of that is due to language translation. Plus the search isn’t as friendly/robust as VCDS. My other take is if you’ve done other coding and then run an app and don’t understand what the app is touching you can potentially boink something up.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have thought about picking up an OBDEleven Pro to play around with, but I never got around to doing it. Dunno if I should try it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s cool, I’ve done coding with it, clear faults, adjusted my lights under 44B and ran basic settings with no issues. Super convenient for quick changes and scans. When my wife and kids are out of town I run the Auto Lock app. I got it once they supported iOS and the Pro has all the same capabilities as Android now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Although the only thing I’m not overly thrilled about with OBD11 is the purchasing of credits. VCDS is a lot more and with the pro version you have unlimited VINs. If you were to use it a lot, how many credits do you normally go through?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> Although the only thing I’m not overly thrilled about with OBD11 is the purchasing of credits. VCDS is a lot more and with the pro version you have unlimited VINs. If you were to use it a lot, how many credits do you normally go through?


Credits are for their preconfigured apps. Coding stuff yourself doesn’t count against credits. Pro version gives you 200 credits. Most things are 10 credits, and honestly most can be found and coded yourself or even found in my coding doc I created. You also get 1 free credit a day and if you “watch” 5 to 30 seconds of an ad you can get 5 more additional credits for free. Since you’ve done VCDS, I doubt you’ll use any. I’ve used the Auto Lock app (10 credits) maybe 4/5 times. If you have two devices, if you play the credits right you can gain up to 12. I have OBD11 on my iPhone and iPad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]JDHRNC [/mention] stuff like this:










You tap what you want from the list, it tells you if it’s available to do and if it is what your current status is Off or On. If On and you use it to turn off that’s 10 credits, it Off and turned to On again 10 credits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> There is nothing under Byte 12.


Are you sure you guys were coding the same area?

Reihen had 11 05 01 4C leading up to byte 12 in his HEX your values we completely different, that leads me to believe you were both looking under different Control units


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Are you sure you guys were coding the same area?
> 
> Reihen had 11 05 01 4C leading up to byte 12 in his HEX your values we completely different, that leads me to believe you were both looking under different Control units


I was under 08 HVAC


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also in 08, wonder if different hardware/software:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JDHRNC said:


>


Looks nice! :thumbup:

You said the dealer did all this? 
How much did all of that run you?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks nice! :thumbup:
> 
> You said the dealer did all this?
> How much did all of that run you?


A LOT.... lol


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

JDHRNC said:


> A LOT.... lol


many of us are curious for actual numbers! how much are we talkin here??


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

schoenzyy said:


> many of us are curious for actual numbers! how much are we talkin here??


If you have to ask, you probably don’t want to spend it, especially if it’s a leased car. I haven’t calculated the exact figure yet as I am not done all of the work. That being said, I am not about to post exact figures here. It took me a lot of time and research to come up with this, and everyone’s parts, location/dealership rates will be different. I’m sorry but past forum experience has shown me there are those people who wait until others have done all the legwork so they can reap the rewards.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JDHRNC said:


> If you have to ask, you probably don’t want to spend it, especially if it’s a leased car. I haven’t calculated the exact figure yet as I am not done all of the work. That being said, I am not about to post exact figures here. It took me a lot of time and research to come up with this, and everyone’s parts, location/dealership rates will be different. I’m sorry but past forum experience has shown me there are those people who wait until others have done all the legwork so they can reap the rewards.


First sentence reminds me of wisdom my dad told me when younger, if you have to ask you probably can’t afford it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> First sentence reminds me of wisdom my dad told me when younger, if you have to ask you probably can’t afford it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is sage advice. But in this day and age you can’t assume about people’s financial situation. But on a leased car it would make absolutely no sense to do.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Agreed. I like knowing numbers since that’s how my mind works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

JDHRNC said:


> If you have to ask, you probably don’t want to spend it, especially if it’s a leased car. I haven’t calculated the exact figure yet as I am not done all of the work. That being said, I am not about to post exact figures here. It took me a lot of time and research to come up with this, and everyone’s parts, location/dealership rates will be different. I’m sorry but past forum experience has shown me there are those people who wait until others have done all the legwork so they can reap the rewards.


I get it if it’s something like wheel specs, one off mods, or something like that but these are just OEM parts. (edit: I always hated it when people DM'ed for wheel specs when it took me 1-2 months to find a spec that MIGHT look and fit how I wanted it to, so I understand.) Plus there’s only so much you can do with these cars anyways, it’s not like these are super rare parts that you have to scour the world to find. In the spirit of a forum, I appreciate those who put in the work and share a DIY thread like what mattchatr did with the Euro tails.

Disclaimer: I’m not trying to get black trim.

That being said, I’d bet even if you gave the list of part numbers nobody will be actually willing to spend the amount of money you did on a complete OEM replacement. It’ll just be cheaper to wrap it. Also FB has way more leeches by far than this forum does. Lol

Side note, what did you end up doing with all the chrome pieces?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Agreed. I like knowing numbers since that’s how my mind works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe most people like numbers. Whether to determine project feasibility or just from curiosity. We all like a breakdown of costs both through parts and labour.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Are you sure you guys were coding the same area?
> 
> Reihen had 11 05 01 4C leading up to byte 12 in his HEX your values we completely different, that leads me to believe you were both looking under different Control units


I may have a slight difference since I also have AirCare enabled after swapping out my cabin filter for one that's required for AirCare.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

dohboi said:


> I get it if it’s something like wheel specs, one off mods, or something like that but these are just OEM parts. Plus there’s only so much you can do with these cars anyways, it’s not like these are super rare parts that you have to scour the world to find. In the spirit of a forum, I appreciate those who put in the work and share a DIY thread like what mattchatr did with the Euro tails.
> 
> Disclaimer: I’m not trying to get black trim.
> 
> ...


I tried the wrapping approach on a vehicle in the past and I was never truly happy with the outcome. No matter how good the wrapper is, with all the different shapes on the vehicle it would be impossible to get them perfect. Whether it be OEM or one off parts, there is a considerable amount of time required to research everything. There are certainly those people who appreciate the effort/info, but there are also those who hop on the bandwagon. As for upcoming work, there is a lowering option that is not well known that is a better solution than running Golf R springs, and will certainly give a more compliant ride than using H&Rs. I have run H&Rs in the past and find them more suited to track use than street driving. They are designed for European highways that have very smooth surfaces with little to no potholes. They tend to crash and bang on our roads, and are quite stiff. 

As for all of the take off parts, the dealership bought back the pieces that are reusable and discarded the parts that are not.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I may have a slight difference since I also have AirCare enabled after swapping out my cabin filter for one that's required for AirCare.


I am not running AirCare on mine. So you may be right there


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

JDHRNC said:


> Yes, it is sage advice. But in this day and age you can’t assume about people’s financial situation. But on a leased car it would make absolutely no sense to do.


my car is not leased and I live in Oakville so the prices would be relevant to see, having no general idea of what that would cost doesn't have much to do with whether I have the money to do it lol, but if you don't wanna share the breakdown it's all good man


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

JDHRNC said:


> I tried the wrapping approach on a vehicle in the past and I was never truly happy with the outcome. No matter how good the wrapper is, with all the different shapes on the vehicle it would be impossible to get them perfect. Whether it be OEM or one off parts, there is a considerable amount of time required to research everything. There are certainly those people who appreciate the effort/info, but there are also those who hop on the bandwagon. As for upcoming work, there is a lowering option that is not well known that is a better solution than running Golf R springs, and will certainly give a more compliant ride than using H&Rs. I have run H&Rs in the past and find them more suited to track use than street driving. They are designed for European highways that have very smooth surfaces with little to no potholes. They tend to crash and bang on our roads, and are quite stiff.
> 
> As for all of the take off parts, the dealership bought back the pieces that are reusable and discarded the parts that are not.


Yeah I wouldn't be happy with a wrap either because I know I'll nit pick it. Thankfully I'm fine with the chrome trim. I 100% understand where you're coming from so its ultimately up to you, just like how I used to hate sharing my wheel specs (even though I always ended up sharing it) when I had a "stancier" car. lmao


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]patriot3g [/mention]and I did enable bit 1 under Byte 4 for AC module 08. Cold air spins up faster. I don’t notice any change in blower speed other than what it’s moves to when set to Auto, but the cold air is present quicker. 

Oh yea, also took out the snow grate in the air intake box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JDHRNC said:


> If you have to ask, you probably don’t want to spend it, especially if it’s a leased car. I haven’t calculated the exact figure yet as I am not done all of the work. That being said, I am not about to post exact figures here. It took me a lot of time and research to come up with this, and everyone’s parts, location/dealership rates will be different. I’m sorry but past forum experience has shown me there are those people who wait until others have done all the legwork so they can reap the rewards.


This post makes me laugh. You’ve lightly modified an MQB Tiguan to an OEM+ status and are acting like you’re gunning to be entered into Top Dawg at H2Oi (if that’s even a thing anymore). As someone else stated already, your “research” has been for OEM part numbers that someone can do calling their local dealership. Why are you a member here? Solely to show off that you did something no one else has and be the center of attention? Most people are on forums for the community aspect of it, knowing that they can post questions, get help from others, and know that there’s a 99% chance you’ll never be caught sitting at a traffic light next to someone who did exactly the same thing as you did. 

I can talk the talk because I’ve been there and actually done something legitimately kept secret. I figured out how to get BMW E46 M3 wheels to fit on a Mk4 without any fender work. Had countless people asking publicly and privately how I did it, to which I denied. Why? Because I was taking that car to car shows across the country and would be damned if I rolled in and another black Jetta GLI looked the same as mine. But every other bit of my car from the body work to the engine and interior could be replicated by anyone. 

If you’re set on keeping your nose in the air over something that is in line with a Mk4 TDI Golf installing R32 bumpers and side skirts, stick to Instagram because the likes will give you more gratification. Otherwise, give the guy a damn ballpark on what you paid for the conversion. It’s not like your dealership pays twice the labor rate as another in another part of the country. /rant


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I think [mention]badgeskins [/mention] needs to do pride ones to show they are all inclusive .
> 
> 
> Kurt


Heard back, they says no









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Savvv said:


> This post makes me laugh. You’ve lightly modified an MQB Tiguan to an OEM+ status and are acting like you’re gunning to be entered into Top Dawg at H2Oi (if that’s even a thing anymore). As someone else stated already, your “research” has been for OEM part numbers that someone can do calling their local dealership. Why are you a member here? Solely to show off that you did something no one else has and be the center of attention? Most people are on forums for the community aspect of it, knowing that they can post questions, get help from others, and know that there’s a 99% chance you’ll never be caught sitting at a traffic light next to someone who did exactly the same thing as you did.
> 
> I can talk the talk because I’ve been there and actually done something legitimately kept secret. I figured out how to get BMW E46 M3 wheels to fit on a Mk4 without any fender work. Had countless people asking publicly and privately how I did it, to which I denied. Why? Because I was taking that car to car shows across the country and would be damned if I rolled in and another black Jetta GLI looked the same as mine. But every other bit of my car from the body work to the engine and interior could be replicated by anyone.
> 
> If you’re set on keeping your nose in the air over something that is in line with a Mk4 TDI Golf installing R32 bumpers and side skirts, stick to Instagram because the likes will give you more gratification. Otherwise, give the guy a damn ballpark on what you paid for the conversion. It’s not like your dealership pays twice the labor rate as another in another part of the country. /rant













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> Heard back, they says no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you Klii would be willing to make one. They are bad ass folks. 

I emailed them at 11:30 the other night after messing up an order due to Apple Pay and heard back at 11:48, received a refund for an extra shipping charge and the order corrected. 

It also wouldn’t take over a month to receive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> This post makes me laugh. You’ve lightly modified an MQB Tiguan to an OEM+ status and are acting like you’re gunning to be entered into Top Dawg at H2Oi (if that’s even a thing anymore). As someone else stated already, your “research” has been for OEM part numbers that someone can do calling their local dealership. Why are you a member here? Solely to show off that you did something no one else has and be the center of attention? Most people are on forums for the community aspect of it, knowing that they can post questions, get help from others, and know that there’s a 99% chance you’ll never be caught sitting at a traffic light next to someone who did exactly the same thing as you did.
> 
> I can talk the talk because I’ve been there and actually done something legitimately kept secret. I figured out how to get BMW E46 M3 wheels to fit on a Mk4 without any fender work. Had countless people asking publicly and privately how I did it, to which I denied. Why? Because I was taking that car to car shows across the country and would be damned if I rolled in and another black Jetta GLI looked the same as mine. But every other bit of my car from the body work to the engine and interior could be replicated by anyone.
> 
> If you’re set on keeping your nose in the air over something that is in line with a Mk4 TDI Golf installing R32 bumpers and side skirts, stick to Instagram because the likes will give you more gratification. Otherwise, give the guy a damn ballpark on what you paid for the conversion. It’s not like your dealership pays twice the labor rate as another in another part of the country. /rant













Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> I bet you Klii would be willing to make one. They are bad ass folks.
> 
> I emailed them at 11:30 the other night after messing up an order due to Apple Pay and heard back at 11:48, received a refund for an extra shipping charge and the order corrected.
> 
> ...


Cool, just sent them a message

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Heard back, they says no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking. I personally don’t want a pride. But was just curious if they did them. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savvv said:


> This post makes me laugh. You’ve lightly modified an MQB Tiguan to an OEM+ status and are acting like you’re gunning to be entered into Top Dawg at H2Oi (if that’s even a thing anymore). As someone else stated already, your “research” has been for OEM part numbers that someone can do calling their local dealership. Why are you a member here? Solely to show off that you did something no one else has and be the center of attention? Most people are on forums for the community aspect of it, knowing that they can post questions, get help from others, and know that there’s a 99% chance you’ll never be caught sitting at a traffic light next to someone who did exactly the same thing as you did.
> 
> I can talk the talk because I’ve been there and actually done something legitimately kept secret. I figured out how to get BMW E46 M3 wheels to fit on a Mk4 without any fender work. Had countless people asking publicly and privately how I did it, to which I denied. Why? Because I was taking that car to car shows across the country and would be damned if I rolled in and another black Jetta GLI looked the same as mine. But every other bit of my car from the body work to the engine and interior could be replicated by anyone.
> 
> If you’re set on keeping your nose in the air over something that is in line with a Mk4 TDI Golf installing R32 bumpers and side skirts, stick to Instagram because the likes will give you more gratification. Otherwise, give the guy a damn ballpark on what you paid for the conversion. It’s not like your dealership pays twice the labor rate as another in another part of the country. /rant













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

After multiple trips, including camping, I got in and deep cleaned the Tig. I had totally forgot you could pull the 2nd row seats forward, and found lots of treasures to clean out of there. 

Going over the car I realized I really need to spend some time with a clay bat at least. Might just buy an orbital buffer and do some deep work.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Savvv said:


> This post makes me laugh. You’ve lightly modified an MQB Tiguan to an OEM+ status and are acting like you’re gunning to be entered into Top Dawg at H2Oi (if that’s even a thing anymore). As someone else stated already, your “research” has been for OEM part numbers that someone can do calling their local dealership. Why are you a member here? Solely to show off that you did something no one else has and be the center of attention? Most people are on forums for the community aspect of it, knowing that they can post questions, get help from others, and know that there’s a 99% chance you’ll never be caught sitting at a traffic light next to someone who did exactly the same thing as you did.
> 
> I can talk the talk because I’ve been there and actually done something legitimately kept secret. I figured out how to get BMW E46 M3 wheels to fit on a Mk4 without any fender work. Had countless people asking publicly and privately how I did it, to which I denied. Why? Because I was taking that car to car shows across the country and would be damned if I rolled in and another black Jetta GLI looked the same as mine. But every other bit of my car from the body work to the engine and interior could be replicated by anyone.
> 
> If you’re set on keeping your nose in the air over something that is in line with a Mk4 TDI Golf installing R32 bumpers and side skirts, stick to Instagram because the likes will give you more gratification. Otherwise, give the guy a damn ballpark on what you paid for the conversion. It’s not like your dealership pays twice the labor rate as another in another part of the country. /rant


Oh here we go. You must be the forum’s resident keyboard warrior. So, you thinking that by figuring out how to fit a BMW wheel on a Mk 4 without fender work means you can walk the walk because you’ve been there? You haven’t got the slightest clue about what secret is. You’ve shot your mouth off, so let me tell you what I have accomplished....

Contracted engineer on the Mustang and F-150 programs specializing in chassis development from 1989-2000 for Ford Motor Company USA. Initially performed R&D work before the development of SVT. Our street suspension set up became the factory installed program on the Mustang when Ford switched to the 4.6L in 1996. Started off owning a performance parts company that decided to get into Mustangs in 1989. Was in talks with Saleen to become Saleen Canada, and when that fell through we built conversion packages with a combination of Saleen and in house engineered products. In 1992 developed our own aerodynamic package for the Mustang. Knew the guys on Team Mustang quite well and co-developed a number of ideas. Was a builder of show vehicles for Ford Motor Company of Canada. During the mid 1990s-2000 also developed a conversion program for the F-150 pickups. My company’s vehicles were featured in Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords, Super Ford, Mustang Monthly, amongst other publications.

From 2003-2018 I owned a company that specialized in metal fabrication and prototyping. Was involved in maintaining a NASCAR Canadian Tire Series stock car, specifically chassis tuning and repair. Built custom tube chassis for both restomods and traditional rods and customs. Co-developed a set of Sebring inspired wheels with Evod Industries in California for a show car. We developed an intake manifold for a straight 8 Buick project. Over that period of time we built a number of show winning cars (period correct hot rods and customs), along with helping owners realize their dreams. I sold the company in the fall of 2018 for a considerable sum of money and have retired since. On occasion I consult in the automotive industry along with offering my services as a project manager. 

Now, during my period of working with Ford the very nature of the products being developed were as you say secret. If the design work had become publicly known it would’ve had dire consequences for Ford. Not to mention we didn’t want our designs to become known to our competitors. So you see you really have no idea what secret really is. What I have written here is a mere snapshot of my involvement with Ford and in the metal fabrication and prototyping field.

So tell me now, who has their nose in the air? You really ought to be careful with who you yap off against on these forums, because you just might make yourself look like an idiot. My reason for not posting figures on here is that if I did, people like you would criticize me for spending my money on my car the way I do. I’ve enough experience with so called forums to not bother trying to get into pissing matches with other members. Obviously something you yourself have not learned.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Look we get it, you're both so hung 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Look we get it, you're both so hung
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk













Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> Oh here we go. You must be the forum’s resident keyboard warrior. So, you thinking that by figuring out how to fit a BMW wheel on a Mk 4 without fender work means you can walk the walk because you’ve been there? You haven’t got the slightest clue about what secret is. You’ve shot your mouth off, so let me tell you what I have accomplished....
> 
> Contracted engineer on the Mustang and F-150 programs specializing in chassis development from 1989-2000 for Ford Motor Company USA. Initially performed R&D work before the development of SVT. Our street suspension set up became the factory installed program on the Mustang when Ford switched to the 4.6L in 1996. Started off owning a performance parts company that decided to get into Mustangs in 1989. Was in talks with Saleen to become Saleen Canada, and when that fell through we built conversion packages with a combination of Saleen and in house engineered products. In 1992 developed our own aerodynamic package for the Mustang. Knew the guys on Team Mustang quite well and co-developed a number of ideas. Was a builder of show vehicles for Ford Motor Company of Canada. During the mid 1990s-2000 also developed a conversion program for the F-150 pickups. My company’s vehicles were featured in Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords, Super Ford, Mustang Monthly, amongst other publications.
> 
> ...


Still not sure what any of this has to do with researching OEM part numbers and mods that several others have already done. 

Seems like an awfully long post to confirm the douchery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JDHRNC said:


> Oh here we go. You must be the forum’s resident keyboard warrior. So, you thinking that by figuring out how to fit a BMW wheel on a Mk 4 without fender work means you can walk the walk because you’ve been there? You haven’t got the slightest clue about what secret is. You’ve shot your mouth off, so let me tell you what I have accomplished....
> 
> Contracted engineer on the Mustang and F-150 programs specializing in chassis development from 1989-2000 for Ford Motor Company USA. Initially performed R&D work before the development of SVT. Our street suspension set up became the factory installed program on the Mustang when Ford switched to the 4.6L in 1996. Started off owning a performance parts company that decided to get into Mustangs in 1989. Was in talks with Saleen to become Saleen Canada, and when that fell through we built conversion packages with a combination of Saleen and in house engineered products. In 1992 developed our own aerodynamic package for the Mustang. Knew the guys on Team Mustang quite well and co-developed a number of ideas. Was a builder of show vehicles for Ford Motor Company of Canada. During the mid 1990s-2000 also developed a conversion program for the F-150 pickups. My company’s vehicles were featured in Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords, Super Ford, Mustang Monthly, amongst other publications.
> 
> ...


Lol again. I didn’t read a lick of your resume, because well, I didn’t give you all of mine as it doesn’t matter either. It all circles back to you thinking that your OEM+ mods to an MQB Tiguan is “something” and that it shouldn’t be shared with others when someone asks for guidance. School me again oh god of Tiguan. :laugh:


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Some of us would rather not trade in their 2018 for a 2020 to get an SE RLINE, and knowing a rough estimate would be good... It's not like anything was high skill, or more that just saying "do this" and pulling out your visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

This is a place where we as Tiguan enthusiasts come to share ideas and knowledge with each other for a safe and fun community. That’s what the car community is all about. If someone likes your mod then share with them and help them by answering questions. If you act like you don’t want to share info then people will question your motives as to why you are even in here to begin with. Don’t be that guy and if you don’t feel like divulging info be more tactful in your delivery and explain why. If then that person that asked you about info snaps back just be the bigger person and don’t acknowledge them and feed into it. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

5 hour road trip, come back and 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Lol again. I didn’t read a lick of your resume, because well, I didn’t give you all of mine as it doesn’t matter either. It all circles back to you thinking that your OEM+ mods to an MQB Tiguan is “something” and that it shouldn’t be shared with others when someone asks for guidance. School me again oh god of Tiguan. :laugh:


And here again is the reason I don’t bother with most of these “forums”, because someone doesn’t feel like sharing information about how much they have spent they should be cast to the wolves of the keyboard warriors. Not that I really care what you or anyone else on here has to think, I sent the member a PM stating that I would figure out the costs including parts and labour and I would send it to them, but then again you being the profound wizard of all things Vortex, you would know that already.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Not to derail the argument or anything, but my A/C is nice and cold now....[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Not to derail the argument or anything, but my A/C is nice and cold now....[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you configure it through OBDEleven or VCDS?


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> Did you configure it through OBDEleven or VCDS?


OBD11, I don’t have VCDS 

I went from having it on Lo and never really feeling cold, to 68 and freezing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JDHRNC said:


> Did you configure it through OBDEleven or VCDS?


Oh you want to get ahead from someone else's hard work  /troll



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> Oh you want to get ahead from someone else's hard work  /troll
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Actually I was the one who initially posted the configuration change for the A/C on here. So why don’t you stick that attitude


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> OBD11, I don’t have VCDS
> 
> I went from having it on Lo and never really feeling cold, to 68 and freezing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found the A/C to be rather disappointing when I first bought the Tiguan. But it made a nice improvement after changing the configuration. I have never tried OBDEleven, but I bought one to check it out the other day.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

That’s the first time I’ve really messed with it. Normally I just follow whatever someone else has tried and got to work.

Thanks for posting about it! My Passat blew way colder than my Tiguan did and it was disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> Correct, the Front calipers and carriers are painted and there is the cool side plates, but the front pads are a different compound. The rotors are identical. Being as the majority of braking is on the front end, you won’t notice a huge difference. The rears look a lot cooler with the R setup and there might be a marginal improvement.


Only thing I would have suggested is sticking with the Tiguan compound brake pads rather than the R's. They dust like a son of a gun on my R which is why I swapped them out for Neuspeeds right away. The Tiguan seems to be fine. They are the same size, just different part numbers and brands. Compound is for sure different but feels about the same to me in some aspects so the OE are good enough in my opinion.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JDHRNC said:


> Actually I was the one who initially posted the configuration change for the A/C on here. So why don’t you stick that attitude


My only attitude is you're a joke... Or I'm joking about your pissy attitude... I really can't remember anymore.

Glad to hear you are here to help on some things, just not your super secret conversion from one sub-model to another. It's really not that big of a deal. It's not like getting imported Seat parts or something actually special, which is why you got so much flake for your attitude about it imo.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> That’s the first time I’ve really messed with it. Normally I just follow whatever someone else has tried and got to work.
> 
> Thanks for posting about it! My Passat blew way colder than my Tiguan did and it was disappointing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember my Golf R blowing a lot colder than the Tiguan as well. And there was a setting in VCDS to select “hot country” which made it even better. Not sure what the issue was with the Tiguan.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Only thing I would have suggested is sticking with the Tiguan compound brake pads rather than the R's. They dust like a son of a gun on my R which is why I swapped them out for Neuspeeds right away. The Tiguan seems to be fine. They are the same size, just different part numbers and brands. Compound is for sure different but feels about the same to me in some aspects so the OE are good enough in my opinion.


When the brake swap was completed we stuck with the Tiguan pads on the front but I am not sure about the back. Dealer might have put the R pads on. Will have to find out.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Next up is the BEC LED headlights (whenever they get here) and the Urotuning Sequential mirror turn signals. Hopefully I don't mess that up.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> My only attitude is you're a joke... Or I'm joking about your pissy attitude... I really can't remember anymore.
> 
> Glad to hear you are here to help on some things, just not your super secret conversion from one sub-model to another. It's really not that big of a deal. It's not like getting imported Seat parts or something actually special, which is why you got so much flake for your attitude about it imo.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


As was mentioned in a previous post, I told the member via PM I would send him the list of part numbers along with the associated labour rates, but that I wasn’t going to post it publicly. These forums have their little cliques and certain members have to band together around their chosen one. Anyone who doesn’t fit in with their concepts gets crapped on. All water off a duck’s back to me. I really couldn’t care less.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JDHRNC said:


> As was mentioned in a previous post, I told the member via PM I would send him the list of part numbers along with the associated labour rates, but that I wasn’t going to post it publicly. These forums have their little cliques and certain members have to band together around their chosen one. Anyone who doesn’t fit in with their concepts gets crapped on. All water off a duck’s back to me. I really couldn’t care less.


I'm either to dense to know I'm not in this tribe, or maybe you're just making assumptions. I've been around quite awhile and even in the mk4 forums I don't remember that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Next up is the BEC LED headlights (whenever they get here) and the Urotuning Sequential mirror turn signals. Hopefully I don't mess that up.


The Canadian Highline or SEL Premium comes with led headlights, I wonder how the BEC differ in light dispersion? I was really happy with the Urotuning smoked side markers with led conversion. They look so much better than the factory amber parts.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Can we seriously move on from this? I get it that everyone feels they need to get in the last word, but let's all be adults and just move on. Sure people don't like giving dollar amounts, I get that, some people are embarrassed at what they spend, what they can/can't afford, and anyone that makes fun of someone because they spent money on something that makes them happy should be ashamed of themselves.

If you do something cool and someone asks what it costs, ball park it for them. I have spent nearly $700 on the EU tails between lights, wires, harnesses, tools, soldering iron, etc, and people may think that's crazy, but it makes me happy and I'd happily break down what I did and approximate costs if it helps them because maybe that will make them happy.

This is a community and sometimes we need help from other members or we need guinea pigs because we can't all afford to toss money away on something we'd like but can't risk not working, like I'd love to do the side view mirror 2020 lights, but I can't justify 250$ right now, so yes I'm waiting for someone that can afford to risk it.

Anyway rant over, let's move on.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

JDHRNC said:


> The Canadian Highline or SEL Premium comes with led headlights, I wonder how the BEC differ in light dispersion? I was really happy with the Urotuning smoked side markers with led conversion. They look so much better than the factory amber parts.


I’m not sure if smoked or clear would look better on my Tig. It’s the stone blue metallic and I haven’t seen one with either on them yet. It’s kind of a rare color in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> I’m not sure if smoked or clear would look better on my Tig. It’s the stone blue metallic and I haven’t seen one with either on them yet. It’s kind of a rare color in my area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I’ve noticed is that the clear seems to stand out on any colour other than white or silver. Depending on the shade of blue it might look good. Nice thing about the set is they are $39.99 with the led conversion or $19.99 without. So, you could buy one of each type and see which you like better.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

patriot3g said:


> Not to derail the argument or anything, but my A/C is nice and cold now....[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was this accomplished? Tried searching for details in posts and replies but came up with nothing. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> How was this accomplished? Tried searching for details in posts and replies but came up with nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Go back to page 95 on this thread. I posted the original coding using VCDS. -Reihenmotor5 figured out the configuration using OBDEleven. Read from 95 on and it will show you.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> How was this accomplished? Tried searching for details in posts and replies but came up with nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


In OBD11 went to AC - 08 module
Go to Long Coding and click on the Hex tab, go to Byte 4 and enable Bit 1. 
Then slide to write. 

Screenshot below of what it should look like. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Was away for about a month, gave the Tig a much needed bath yesterday! 

Also got a little trigger happy with the online/kijiji orders while I was away... Looking forward to installing all this onto the Tig during quarantine! 

• Neuspeed RSB
• Thule Aeroblade Edge Crossbars
• H&R Spacers 15/20mm
• Switchback 3k/6k LED Foglight bulbs
• DEAutoLED Footwells, ordered the RGB kit, but sending them back for a white front and rear kit.

Cheers!









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> Was away for about a month, gave the Tig a much needed bath yesterday!
> 
> Also got a little trigger happy with the online/kijiji orders while I was away... Looking forward to installing all this onto the Tig during quarantine!
> 
> ...


Lemme know if you get any whistling with those crossbars. I have the same ones and I get a bit of whistling. I’m wondering if it’s the positioning or something else.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Lol again. I didn’t read a lick of your resume, because well, I didn’t give you all of mine as it doesn’t matter either. It all circles back to you thinking that your OEM+ mods to an MQB Tiguan is “something” and that it shouldn’t be shared with others when someone asks for guidance. School me again oh god of Tiguan. :laugh:



Correct me if Im wrong but you seem to be a bigger d-bag than the guy you are trying to bash for doing a couple mods. The name of this thread is "What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today" and that's what he did, he changed a couple things here and there.

Are we gonna start nitpicking every "thing" people have done to their vehicles in this thread now?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Car Problems said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but you seem to be a bigger d-bag than the guy you are trying to bash for doing a couple mods. The name of this thread is "What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today" and that's what he did, he changed a couple things here and there.
> 
> Are we gonna start nitpicking every "thing" people have done to their vehicles in this thread now?


1. Way to raise the flag on a ship that’s already sunk. 

2. Try re-reading every post from where it started instead of skimming. No one was being bashed for modifying their car. :laugh:


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Was away for about a month, gave the Tig a much needed bath yesterday!
> 
> Also got a little trigger happy with the online/kijiji orders while I was away... Looking forward to installing all this onto the Tig during quarantine!
> 
> ...



What's the model number on those Thule Aeroblades? #7502/7503??


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

jonfran21 said:


> What's the model number on those Thule Aeroblades? #7502/7503??


Yeah, 7502 and 7503. The black ones are 7502B and 7503B.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yay for sharing part numbers!!!  


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hopefully bought ‘er and the wife’s a house with bad ass garage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

dohboi said:


> Lemme know if you get any whistling with those crossbars. I have the same ones and I get a bit of whistling. I’m wondering if it’s the positioning or something else.


For sure should have them installed tomorrow or Tuesday, ordered a couple more locks, previous owner was only running one on each side. 



jonfran21 said:


> What's the model number on those Thule Aeroblades? #7502/7503??





dohboi said:


> Yeah, 7502 and 7503. The black ones are 7502B and 7503B.


Yep beat me to the punch. Found these on Kijiji, they are like new, ended up making a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Iosous (Jun 15, 2019)

JDHRNC said:


> Savvv said:
> 
> 
> > Lol again. I didn’t read a lick of your resume, because well, I didn’t give you all of mine as it doesn’t matter either. It all circles back to you thinking that your OEM+ mods to an MQB Tiguan is “something” and that it shouldn’t be shared with others when someone asks for guidance. School me again oh god of Tiguan. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Can you PM just the part numbers too?, I dont care about labor costs. Thanks!


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Iosous said:


> Can you PM just the part numbers too?, I dont care about labor costs. Thanks!


Sure thing. I am just waiting for the final parts invoices that will show all part numbers. As soon as I get them I will make the list and forward it to you


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

HappyTiggy said:


> Was away for about a month, gave the Tig a much needed bath yesterday!
> 
> Also got a little trigger happy with the online/kijiji orders while I was away... Looking forward to installing all this onto the Tig during quarantine!
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but those cross bars won't allow sunroof clearance correct? I used to have Whispbars on the Audi and loved them, super quiet. Hoping these are the same but I was told they wouldn't clear the sunroof opening or tilting and I just know I'll forget about it and do some damage.....Let us know how it fits.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but those cross bars won't allow sunroof clearance correct? I used to have Whispbars on the Audi and loved them, super quiet. Hoping these are the same but I was told they wouldn't clear the sunroof opening or tilting and I just know I'll forget about it and do some damage.....Let us know how it fits.


Yeah it doesn’t have enough clearance to open or tilt it. Looks super clean and flush though. I think the Yakima Flushbars allows you to open while being more flush than OEM, but I didn’t look into Yakima as much so I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Why would you want bars that don’t allow the roof to operate?? 


Kurt


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Savvv said:


> 1. Way to raise the flag on a ship that’s already sunk.
> 
> 2. Try re-reading every post from where it started instead of skimming. No one was being bashed for modifying their car. :laugh:


I don't have to reread anything because I know what you are trying to do to the guy. This is the vortex afterall.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but those cross bars won't allow sunroof clearance correct? I used to have Whispbars on the Audi and loved them, super quiet. Hoping these are the same but I was told they wouldn't clear the sunroof opening or tilting and I just know I'll forget about it and do some damage.....Let us know how it fits.





dohboi said:


> Yeah it doesn’t have enough clearance to open or tilt it. Looks super clean and flush though. I think the Yakima Flushbars allows you to open while being more flush than OEM, but I didn’t look into Yakima as much so I’m not 100% sure.





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why would you want bars that don’t allow the roof to operate??
> 
> 
> Kurt


Was hoping they would work... Truth be told - this was a drunken purchase made while staying in a hotel on a work trip last week done with zero research. Got the pair for 250 with the locks. 

Will likely sell em on Kijiji and look into the Yakimas, I like using the sunroof too much. 





2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m glad to hear you say that you like the roof. Can you believe some people don’t ever open their roofs? EVER!!! They said that it came with the car. If they could choose not to have it they would.  


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

mattchatr said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but those cross bars won't allow sunroof clearance correct? I used to have Whispbars on the Audi and loved them, super quiet. Hoping these are the same but I was told they wouldn't clear the sunroof opening or tilting and I just know I'll forget about it and do some damage.....Let us know how it fits.


I have the Yakima jetstreams setup with the timberline footings. Can confirm what doboi said, they are great. Silent up to 85/90mph and still more discrete than OEM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Why would you want bars that don’t allow the roof to operate??
> 
> 
> Kurt





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m glad to hear you say that you like the roof. Can you believe some people don’t ever open their roofs? EVER!!! They said that it came with the car. If they could choose not to have it they would.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I like my roof too but I love the super flush look a bit more. If I know I’m not using the crossbars for a while I can just take them off to use the sunroof. But with the weather lately, none of my windows are opening for a while.  Worst case scenario, I can get some OEM crossbars to guarantee roof use but I’ve heard those whistle like crazy without something on it.




HappyTiggy said:


> Was hoping they would work... Truth be told - this was a drunken purchase made while staying in a hotel on a work trip last week done with zero research. Got the pair for 250 with the locks.
> 
> Will likely sell em on Kijiji and look into the Yakimas, I like using the sunroof too much.
> 
> ...


Lol drunk purchases are always a surprise sometimes. $250 is a pretty decent price. I got mine for $200 in decent condition with locks. Hit it with a bit of elbow grease to clean it and it looks brand new again. Yeah, I’d do a little research into those Flushbars since I like how clean the integrated feet look. OEM is the only other option with integrated feet. If you don’t mind the bars showing a bit over the edge of the feet, zimmie2652 suggested the Yakima Jetstreams. Thule’s equivalent option is the Wingbar Evo, I would assume they’d have the same clearance as Yakima Jetstreams but you should confirm that.




zimmie2652 said:


> I have the Yakima jetstreams setup with the timberline footings. Can confirm what doboi said, they are great. Silent up to 85/90mph and still more discrete than OEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s also a great setup! I prefer the look of the integrated feet so I’m not left with a lot of options.


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

dohboi said:


> Yeah it doesn’t have enough clearance to open or tilt it. Looks super clean and flush though. I think the Yakima Flushbars allows you to open while being more flush than OEM, but I didn’t look into Yakima as much so I’m not 100% sure.


I have the Thule 7502B/O3B bars and can tilt the sunroof open with the bar in place, just mount the front front bar as forward as you can. Can’t slide it back tho as the glass pops up and back it will not clear the side mounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> I have the Thule 7502B/O3B bars and can tilt the sunroof open with the bar in place, just mount the front front bar as forward as you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. I don’t have mine all the way forward and I was too lazy to move it to test. Lol

How’s the noise for you?


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> I have the Thule 7502B/O3B bars and can tilt the sunroof open with the bar in place, just mount the front front bar as forward as you can. Can’t slide it back tho as the glass pops up and back it will not clear the side mounts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet good to know! Maybe Ill just run the front one while I have em up for sale. :laugh:


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Gents, I have finally got the complete list of all the OEM parts I have had installed. I am posting part numbers for all factory parts here. I have not yet figured out pricing and labour costs. That information I will provide by PM as I will not be posting it here.

5NN 601 025 R AX1 – rims (Trenton 19x8.5” Gloss Black Wheels)

5NN 864 148 A 1QB – drive mode switch trim with 4MOTION logo

5NL 860 025 A IIT – black roof rail D/S
5NL 860 026 A IIT – black roof rail P/S

5NA 071 644 C9X – hatch spoiler pre painted black then painted to match vehicle

5NN 837 477 5AP – belt molding front D/S
5NN 837 478 5AP – belt molding front P/S
5NN 839 477 5AP – belt molding rear D/S (These are the trim pieces that go on top of the doors and seal against the glass)
5NN 839 478 5AP – belt molding rear P/S

5NN 837 431 B 5AP – glass channel window molding front D/S
5NN 837 432 B 5AP – glass channel window molding front P/S
5NN 839 431 5AP – glass channel window molding rear D/S
5NN 839 432 5AP – glass channel window molding rear P/S

5NN 845 041 C NVB – rear ¼ panel fixed window with seal D/S
5NN 845 042 C NVB – rear ¼ panel fixed window with seal P/S

5NA 853 331 – door cladding molding front D/S
5NA 853 332 – door cladding molding front P/S
5NL 853 333 041 – door cladding molding rear D/S
5NL 853 334 041 – door cladding molding rear P/S

5NN 853 841 A 041 – rear bumper cover molding D/S
5NN 853 842 A 041 – rear bumper cover molding P/S
5NN 853 835 A 041 – rear bumper cover molding center

5NN 853 101 D 041 – front bumper cover molding D/S
5NN 853 102 A 041 – front bumper cover molding P/S
5NN 853 101 A 041 – front bumper cover molding center

5NA 853 651 S ZLL – main grille

5G0 615 123 D – front caliper D/S
5G0 615 124 D – front caliper P/S
8V0 615 125 B – front caliper carrier/bracket D/S
8V0 615 126 B – front caliper carrier/bracket P/S

8V0 615 423 E – rear caliper D/S
8V0 615 424 E – rear caliper P/S
5Q0 615 425 E – rear caliper carrier/bracket D/S & P/S
5Q0 615 601 E – rear rotors
3QF 698 451 – set of rear brake pads (Golf R)


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great news this morning, we bought ourselves a house (which in proxy) means a new home for the Tiggys too! Be nice not having to fight over a garage with the wife come this winter! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Congratulations  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Great news this morning, we bought ourselves a house (which in proxy) means a new home for the Tiggys too! Be nice not having to fight over a garage with the wife come this winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats zimmie! I yearn for a garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Congrats zimmie! I yearn for a garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, this garage is sick. 2.5 car size, 20 ft tall ceiling with a loft area, perfect to keep all sorts of crap up off the floor. Some drywalling to clean it up and some race deck or an epoxy coating, gonna become a dream garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Didn't do it yet, but too excited not to post. 

No, these are not the BEC ones. And I am not going to public post where I got it out of respect for a paid vendor of this site, and the cost came pretty close to what BEC would've charged but they were not in stock for a long time. These are unmodified and comes with HID xenon installed, not the LED bulbs. Through this journey, I learned that they are all made in a certain part of the world, and I am fortunately have contacts here in the states that have done business with some big manufactures there in the automotive industry that have checked these out for me. It was still a huge risk though because you never know what you're going to get. I'd recommend BEC anyway for the peace of mind and warranty obviously, but I was desperately in need of those lights and i prefer the Xenon over LED. Initial thoughts are that the wiring and seals look top notch quality, probably as good to OEM as you're going to get in the aftermarket world. I have seen some really bad aftermarkets in the honda world when I was doing business in that sector, but these are way above par.

Here are some pix, giggling like a little girl right now, so excited.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Didn't do it yet, but too excited not to post.
> 
> No, these are not the BEC ones. And I am not going to public post where I got it out of respect for a paid vendor of this site, and the cost came pretty close to what BEC would've charged but they were not in stock for a long time. These are unmodified and comes with HID xenon installed, not the LED bulbs. Through this journey, I learned that they are all made in a certain part of the world, and I am fortunately have contacts here in the states that have done business with some big manufactures there in the automotive industry that have checked these out for me. It was still a huge risk though because you never know what you're going to get. I'd recommend BEC anyway for the peace of mind and warranty obviously, but I was desperately in need of those lights and i prefer the Xenon over LED. Initial thoughts are that the wiring and seals look top notch quality, probably as good to OEM as you're going to get in the aftermarket world. I have seen some really bad aftermarkets in the honda world when I was doing business in that sector, but these are way above par.
> 
> Here are some pix, giggling like a little girl right now, so excited.


Not sure if I’m the only one but pics appear broken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Bro, this garage is sick. 2.5 car size, 20 ft tall ceiling with a loft area, perfect to keep all sorts of crap up off the floor. Some drywalling to clean it up and some race deck or an epoxy coating, gonna become a dream garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected] man just throw it in my face! I’m kidding, happy for you man! Hope all is well up north and getting settled in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Not sure if I’m the only one but pics appear broken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I say congratulations and get nothing.










Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I say congratulations and get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you guys are too fast, I fixed the OP link.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]stormTrooperIG [/mention]curious can you get these with the LEDs and all the functionality like the LEDs found on SEL-P trim but with the shutters needed for DLA like the ROW models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]










Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> curious can you get these with the LEDs and all the functionality like the LEDs found on SEL-P trim but with the shutters needed for DLA like the ROW models?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes you can, there are also options with no LED and no HID (you supply your own).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> yes you can, there are also options with no LED and no HID (you supply your own).
> 
> Aaron


Thanks, now you got me thinking but I’m sure they’re not cheap to get highline models that have the DLA capability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks, now you got me thinking but I’m sure they’re not cheap to get highline models that have the DLA capability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually let me rephrase, these are plug and play for halogen equipped cars only, the DLA would never work on this.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

dohboi said:


> Good to know. I don’t have mine all the way forward and I was too lazy to move it to test. Lol
> 
> How’s the noise for you?


Weird I could swear I hear a slight whistle, this is of course is if I am running silent (no music...). But if I tilt the sunroof open I can’t hear it, my guess is wind noise is louder. Either way it’s not loud enough to hear under normal use, so I can’t complain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

dohboi said:


> Yeah it doesn’t have enough clearance to open or tilt it. Looks super clean and flush though. I think the Yakima Flushbars allows you to open while being more flush than OEM, but I didn’t look into Yakima as much so I’m not 100% sure.


According to Yakima, the FlushBar kit fits with this setup but I'm not in the market yet. Was looking for this year but not planning any roadtrips now thanks to Covid....will have to wait till next year. If anyone tries them let us know how it goes. Yakima even has a pic of them installed with the sunroof Tiguan.

https://fitlookup.yakima.com/?fitid=18803&fitid=18803

BASE RACK
FRONT TOWER: Yakima FlushBar LG Single Bar
SKU: 8000457
UPC: 736745004576
REAR TOWER: Yakima FlushBar MD Single Bar
SKU: 8000456
UPC: 736745004569
FIT KIT: Yakima K328 Fitting Kit


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> Weird I could swear I hear a slight whistle, this is of course is if I am running silent (no music...). But if I tilt the sunroof open I can’t hear it, my guess is wind noise is louder. Either way it’s not loud enough to hear under normal use, so I can’t complain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I also hear a slight whistle but only if I have music off as well. Was just wondering if I could've completely eliminated it.




mattchatr said:


> According to Yakima, the FlushBar kit fits with this setup but I'm not in the market yet. Was looking for this year but not planning any roadtrips now thanks to Covid....will have to wait till next year. If anyone tries them let us know how it goes. Yakima even has a pic of them installed with the sunroof Tiguan.
> 
> https://fitlookup.yakima.com/?fitid=18803&fitid=18803
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that! Yeah, those are the parts listed when I checked too. Doesn't look like anybody has ran with the Flushbars yet when I checked the cross rails thread in here, so I guess we'll be waiting until next year to see with you lol. I feel like there will be no problems with the sunroof though since it's a couple inches higher and the mounts aren't in the way. I just can't bring myself to mismatch since I only like the Thule boxes. lol


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, it is appreciated. My notifications weren’t popping for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Discovery PRO 9.2" DONE

Now can play videos from SD card.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Vasia01 said:


> Discovery PRO 9.2" DONE
> 
> Now can play videos from SD card.


Well done! Did you have to swap out both the head unit and the brains in the glovebox for this? 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Happy Friday Everyone!

- Installed Switchback LED FogLight bulbs

- Sold my Thule AeroBlade Edge roof rack setup on Kijiji and pickedup a brand new Thule Crossroads System with Squarebars and locks for $170! Works great with the sunroof, thinking about picking up a fairing to complete the look.

Cheers!









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Well done! Did you have to swap out both the head unit and the brains in the glovebox for this?
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Yea, I'm curious about this also. Can it be done with the stock 8" Discover Media? I see VIM in the apps for OBD11, but what else is involved?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, I'm curious about this also. Can it be done with the stock 8" Discover Media? I see VIM in the apps for OBD11, but what else is involved?


The biggest obstacle with this retrofit is dealing with Component Protection(CP). You need genuine ODIS system or know "right people" to remove it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]OEMplusCC [/mention]ah so even if the OBD11 app you need CP removed on the MIBs even with the Discover Media. The one click app makes it sound like it will work when still, just not in motion. Is that true or again does that require ODIS or the “right people”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]OEMplusCC [/mention]ah so even if the OBD11 app you need CP removed on the MIBs even with the Discover Media. The one click app makes it sound like it will work when still, just not in motion. Is that true or again does that require ODIS or the “right people”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I am not following


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry I am not following


Sorry if not clear, here’s the OBD11 entry for enabling VIM. Am I correct in understanding based upon their language there’s more that needs to be done for this to work?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> The biggest obstacle with this retrofit is dealing with Component Protection(CP). You need genuine ODIS system or know "right people" to remove it.


Dealers will remove CP as long as you can prove it isn’t a stolen unit, FYI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Blacked out the 2 slots on the R-line black grill with gloss black 3M vinyl










Installed the xenons, took the opportunity to also put yellow LED fog bulbs in (night pictures to come). Unfortunately the LED side marker bulbs did not fit in the housing.



















Plans for next week and on: 

-badgeskin finally shipped my order, the yellow sidemarkers will be tinted black, front emblem and some interior will get some treatment as well. 
-Spacers from Burger Tuning shipped 15mm front and 20mm rear, should fill the wheel wells nicely. I highly recommend them over ECS Tuning, burger tuning shipped within 24 hours, ECS' track record...not so great.
-Shaving the fender "R line" badging for a more cleaner look


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Blacked out the 2 slots on the R-line black grill with gloss black 3M vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get these, also come in clear which will look nice:

https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

HappyTiggy said:


> Well done! Did you have to swap out both the head unit and the brains in the glovebox for this?
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Need to replace Display (5G6919606), display trim (5NN858069C), head unit . Old head unit not support 9.2" display.

OBD11 can enable VIM. But on Discover Media it enable only Mirrorlink in Motion (MIM).

Discover pro pros:
+ Big display with resolution 1280 x 640 (8" has 800 x 480)
+ 32GB SSD for maps and music
+ Play videos from DVD or SD card
+ 3 D Navigation map 
+ Map work on digital dash (AID) and display in same time.
+ unit with SIM card can share WIFI.

- Can play videos from SD card up to 640p , Need convert videos to 360p-480p
- No google maps, no google street view. VW disable this feature from 2018.
- No Wireless Carplay


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sorry if not clear, here’s the OBD11 entry for enabling VIM. Am I correct in understanding based upon their language there’s more that needs to be done for this to work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at the pic!!! Does that head unit look like ours?? No I doesn’t. So that tell you right there they aren’t talking bout our crappy one. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think they updated the pic since it used to show the old 6” headunit in the MK1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sorry if not clear, here’s the OBD11 entry for enabling VIM. Am I correct in understanding based upon their language there’s more that needs to be done for this to work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OBD11 can enable only Mirrorlink in Motion.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sorry if not clear, here’s the OBD11 entry for enabling VIM. Am I correct in understanding based upon their language there’s more that needs to be done for this to work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaa you were just referring to Video in Motion feature. That I dont know exactly...
I was thinking about retrofitting whole 9.2 Pro system. That retrofit requires CP removal



zimmie2652 said:


> Dealers will remove CP as long as you can prove it isn’t a stolen unit, FYI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but most of them will not allow you to bring a used unit(even if you provide proof of purchase). They require you to buy a brand new unit($$$).
I guess this is where my "right people" quote comes in place. If you have an understandable dealership its possible to remove CP from a used unit, but good luck finding "understandable dealer"


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Get these, also come in clear which will look nice:
> 
> https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan
> 
> ...


ohhhh I like those! thanks for the link.

Yes the stock bulb is not adequate, was pissed the Led I have didnt fit. Now I can have it LED and black!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> ohhhh I like those! thanks for the link.
> 
> Yes the stock bulb is not adequate, was pissed the Led I have didnt fit. Now I can have it LED and black!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Blacked out the 2 slots on the R-line black grill with gloss black 3M vinyl


Looks great! I’ve been meaning to do mine for a while since I got the BEC headlights. Is there a write up on how to take just the grill off? Or did you need to remove the entire bumper?


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

*2020 R-Line Tiguan VAG-COM?*

Hi All.

I recently just bought a 2020 R-Line Black Tiguan. Its super nice, but I have a question regarding using VAG-COM and VCDS. I have read in a number of places that you can use this to get the AC to blow cooler air as well as more air. Fortunately I have a friend who used to be a VW/Audi mechanic and has his own VAG-COM/VCDS. His software is definitely valid and up to date. While we were attempting to use it to change the AC settings he got the error "Vehicle Not Supported" and we were effectively locked out of doing anything. 

Has anyone else run into this? If so, what can be done to change settings using VCDS on a 2020 Tiguan?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

m_catovic said:


> Looks great! I’ve been meaning to do mine for a while since I got the BEC headlights. Is there a write up on how to take just the grill off? Or did you need to remove the entire bumper?


if you remove the the 4 screws up top, technically you can pull the grill forward toward you to get the grill off.

HOWEVER, that was not the case for me, the clips are on so tight with the bumper cover, I had to loosen the clips with the bumper off. I was taking it off anyway, but maybe you may have better luck. You can definitely try and give the clips a lil assistance with a long flat head.

Don't forget to unplug the radar unit wire behind the grill emblem as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently just bought a 2020 R-Line Black Tiguan. Its super nice, but I have a question regarding using VAG-COM and VCDS. I have read in a number of places that you can use this to get the AC to blow cooler air as well as more air. Fortunately I have a friend who used to be a VW/Audi mechanic and has his own VAG-COM/VCDS. His software is definitely valid and up to date. While we were attempting to use it to change the AC settings he got the error "Vehicle Not Supported" and we were effectively locked out of doing anything.
> 
> ...


Scroll up to post #2429 and go from there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

stormTrooperIG said:


> if you remove the the 4 screws up top, technically you can pull the grill forward toward you to get the grill off.
> 
> HOWEVER, that was not the case for me, the clips are on so tight with the bumper cover, I had to loosen the clips with the bumper off. I was taking it off anyway, but maybe you may have better luck. You can definitely try and give the clips a lil assistance with a long flat head.
> 
> Don't forget to unplug the radar unit wire behind the grill emblem as well.


+1 on this. Seems like the grill is ridiculously hard to take off the first time on most of VW’s lineup the past dozen years.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m guessing probably to keep the radar in place as I bet any play introduced will cause issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Aaaa you were just referring to Video in Motion feature. That I dont know exactly...
> I was thinking about retrofitting whole 9.2 Pro system. That retrofit requires CP removal
> 
> 
> ...



You can buy unlocked full activated unit. Not need VW online CP removal service. Need only coding by VCDS or OBD11


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Vasia01 said:


> You can buy unlocked full activated unit. Not need VW online CP removal service. Need only coding by VCDS or OBD11


Yup, but sit down when you look up the price of the screen, trim, and head unit. It’s definitely an investment.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Vasia01 said:


> OBD11 can enable only Mirrorlink in Motion.


Has anyone enable Mirrorlink in Motion and gotten it actually mirror your device... at least for Andriod?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> Has anyone enable Mirrorlink in Motion and gotten it actually mirror your device... at least for Andriod?


Without activation "Video in Motion" mirrorlink work up to 5km/h speed. VIM function remove this restriction. Mirrorlink work fine with SONY or Samsung (S20 not support mirrorlink) phones. Not all Android phones support Mirrorlink.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

if you want video in motion for our MQB tig. you can jailbreak your iphone then add youtube and any other apps you want into apple carplay. then use it on your MIB while driving! 

https://ibb.co/5WKHVnh

https://ibb.co/yqTCmh9

i just switch to android phone still looking for a way to add all apps to android auto without root my S10


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> if you want video in motion for our MQB tig. you can jailbreak your iphone then add youtube and any other apps you want into apple carplay. then use it on your MIB while driving!
> 
> https://ibb.co/5WKHVnh
> 
> ...


What version of android is compatible with this mirror link? Thinking of buyin a cheap tablet so I can do this. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Got the hitch on the wife’s Tig and got the vintage Yakima ROCn’Gate tuned and upgraded. When I picked up the rack it only had 2 cradles and no lower stabilizer bar. After searching ebay for a couple nights I was able find a new old stock stabilizer and a cradle. 

Family camping trip to the Ojibwe Forest Rally next month. 




























Shot I took of Pastrana coming in hot last year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

vwjunky18t said:


> Got the hitch on the wife’s Tig and got the vintage Yakima ROCn’Gate tuned and upgraded. When I picked up the rack it only had 2 cradles and no lower stabilizer bar. After searching ebay for a couple nights I was able find a new old stock stabilizer and a cradle.
> 
> Family camping trip to the Ojibwe Forest Rally next month.
> 
> ...


Any tips on getting the hitch receiver tube through the bumper without cutting slits for the chain loops? Your install is very clean!


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtygovnuh said:


> Any tips on getting the hitch receiver tube through the bumper without cutting slits for the chain loops? Your install is very clean!


I did as another member suggested and took the whole catback exhaust off for clearance. Then pulled a couple screws on the valance so I could get enough wiggle room to fit it through. I am pretty happy with the results and more importantly my wife is happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

30K service and Haldex fluid replaced today, also test drove a 2021 Atlas SEL-Premium. Might be swapping out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

JDHRNC said:


> Side view showing the door spears, roof rails, black window surrounds, mirror caps, rear spoiler extension, Trenton 19" gloss black wheels, Aerofabb front splitter, and Urotuning smoked side markers with amber LED bulb conversion. Looks a lot cleaner without the side badges. Also partially visible are the Golf R front and rear brakes.


Looks great, this is really how the R Line should come from the factory... 
The chrome just doesn't fit.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Preppy said:


> Looks great, this is really how the R Line should come from the factory...
> The chrome just doesn't fit.


Agreed but needs the 20” wheels


Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Agreed but needs the 20” wheels
> 
> 
> Kurt


And the fender flares painted


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Savvv said:


> And the fender flares painted


Heh, im on the opposite side of both.
I think the 19s and the black fender arches are perfect...


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Installed H&R Trak+ Spacers

15mm in the front

20mm in the rear

Cheers!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention] looks good!! Does your E Brake not work? 


Kurt


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention] looks good!! Does your E Brake not work?
> 
> 
> Kurt


E-brake works great!

Bricks/wheel chocks are there for added safety when raising a vehicle, do it out of habit. 





2019 Highline R Line


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Picked up some LED switchbacks (white and yellow) for my fogs. The brand is Alla and purchased on Amazon. No codes yet and they work great. Matches great with the headlights!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Here's the yellow









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]badgeskins [/mention] look FANTASTIC!! 3rd brake light isn’t in as I want to plastidip the white the shows thru before I lay down the skin. Audi Q3 wheels I picked up this weekend for winter setup. 


















































Kurt


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> [mention]badgeskins [/mention] look FANTASTIC!! 3rd brake light isn’t in as I want to plastidip the white the shows thru before I lay down the skin. Audi Q3 wheels I picked up this weekend for winter setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I was worried that tint would look black or just too dark, I want to red out the outers but maybe I'll just get those!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[mention]bobbysanders22 [/mention] yes they look super dark on the backing but once you pull it off and attach to the lights it’s perfect. I leave at 3am for work and the reverse lights still provided enough light. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

15/20mm wheeel spacers came in earlier in the week










while wheels were off I decided to experiment with the center caps on the wheels, left is vinyl, right is smoked tint, smoked tint is too thick to get a good grab on those "bumps" on the center caps, so I just wrapped all 4.



















Fedex also showed up with these LED side markers, fast shipping from Florida to California, UROtuning rocks!










Gonna have a fun night putting everything back together and will post daylight pix tomorrow.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I took my ECU out of the car and shipped it off somewhere... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

stormTrooperIG said:


> 15/20mm wheeel spacers came in earlier in the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I was trying to do the  inlay for the dynamic center caps and Klii told me due to the bumps it is an issue with sticking properly. Getting outer ring vinyls in  and orange to see which ones I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I was trying to do the  inlay for the dynamic center caps and Klii told me due to the bumps it is an issue with sticking properly. Getting outer ring vinyls in  and orange to see which ones I like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's stuck on there now, not coming off  but the texture could be an aesthetics issue to a 3 color design like the flag, personally on an all black look I like it. The VW embossing is subtle and the gloss black vinyl matches with the factory black powder coat. I'm pretty satisfied with it, but they were a pint in the ass to put on.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

A couple parts arrived for the Tig before a trip up to a cottage this weekend! 

Installed brushed aluminum mirror covers from AliExpress (still on the fence about these but they are growing on me...)

Also installed the center dash tray pop-up cubby (also from AliExpress) wish this came with the car it makes so much more sense than the useless cubby...

As expected they took forever to arrive.

Here's some pictures of the installed parts and a few random ones, obligatory cottage sunset picture included.

Cheers!


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

spacers on, centercaps back on, and the sidemarkers from URO installed. Love the quality and fit of the URO sidemarkers, cant beat the price!

Still on the fence about the chrome on the headlights, I want to black it out but lights look very high end with them.

Once time frees up, I am going going to shave the fender emblems.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Those side markers looks especially nice on your Tig!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Excuse the dirt but couldn’t wait to apply and yes the engine overlay for a MK7 from Badgeskins fits on the Tiguan. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

You clean your car but you forget the engine bay? I bet you don’t wipe down the door jambs either. .  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol I wipe those down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

New silhouette for the front emblem. Super easy to replace and apply the new ones if anyone decides to change up their front Badgeskins overlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> New silhouette for the front emblem. Super easy to replace and apply the new ones if anyone decides to change up their front Badgeskins overlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed










Kurt


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

2020 Tiguan R-Line Black Edition

Excited to share this project with you all. It’s been some time since I’ve posted a project. I should probably start it’s own thread, as the build should be rather extensive. 

Here are a couple things that were installed thus far
APR Ignition Coils- these really seemed to improve throttle response. 










Since APR doesn’t offer an intake, I went with a Neuspeed P-Flow. The thing sounds like a jet engine during cold start. It’s awesome!









PIAA G3 H7 LED Highbeams
PIAA G3 H8 LED Driving Lights 









APR 20mm Wheel Spacers for the rear. Perfect!








Factory Rear Spoiler. Perfect fit and color match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

550spyder2276 said:


> APR 20mm Wheel Spacers for the rear. Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20mm in the rear and 10mm in the front evens out the spacing perfectly with the stock wheels in my opinion, what is everyone else running?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

550spyder2276 said:


> Factory Rear Spoiler. Perfect fit and color match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> 20mm in the rear and 10mm in the front evens out the spacing perfectly with the stock wheels in my opinion, what is everyone else running?


20 rear and 13 front from 42draftdesigns. They technically aren’t on yet as I’m waiting on a friend to help me install the lowering springs. 


Kurt


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Coil packs look good! I’m trying to get a little r line piece back on the bumper. Anyone have a good tutorial for the front bumper removal?

Installed the bfi dogbone Mount. I do feel like it made a bit of a difference. Still waiting for my maxton design front lip


----------



## artsmkv (Jan 7, 2013)

Just picked her up...
2020 SE R Line









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wrapped it up. New England {paint} Assistance Package (NEAP)*

Well, it's no racer, but I love this car and plan to keep her for the long haul so I went all in on the protection package! Can't wait to see this payoff over time.

PPF Full Front Mask, Side & Back Masks, & some 35% ceramic tints on the front windows. Then Ceramic Pro Gold coating (4 layers Ceramic Pro 9h, 1 Layer CP Light) over the whole thing and then base coverage on the rims & plastics!

Big shout out to the folks at Quintessential CarCare who did an amazing job nearby in Burlington, MA!

Also added some splash-guards behind the wheels to try and add to the NEAP.










What's next? Turn those silly orange markers smoke and do some sequential LED hotness on the mirror blinkers. Space out the wheels, maybe drop it an inch or 2? I won't go off-road but never wanna find myself stuck in a field at a concert or snowplowed at the slopes.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

iwastspinning said:


> Well, it's no racer, but I love this car and plan to keep her for the long haul so I went all in on the protection package! Can't wait to see this payoff over time.
> 
> PPF Full Front Mask, Side & Back Masks, & some 35% ceramic tints on the front windows. Then Ceramic Pro Gold coating (4 layers Ceramic Pro 9h, 1 Layer CP Light) over the whole thing and then base coverage on the rims & plastics!
> 
> ...


Looking good. Are those factory mudflaps. The dealer said they only offer front I believe for r-line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

What’s good ya. Just want to share my Tig R. So far I’ve done air suspension and rims, chrome delete, Parsan tuning front lip, side skirt and rear diffuser. I haven’t thrown in the rear diffuser yet. Waiting on APR to release a tune. On the way I have Leyó intake with IE inlet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

550spyder2276 said:


> Looking good. Are those factory mudflaps. The dealer said they only offer front I believe for r-line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not VW, 3rd party but good fit although I had to drill one hole in the front for the top screw.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08226Z8SR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_qHwjFbD3DVZBZ


----------



## scottryla (May 17, 2010)

TigR, how did you do the chrome delete, and how is the paint holding on your fenders? My bags go on Monday.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

For the chrome delete I used 3M vinyl. And the wheel arches I had them painted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

artsmkv said:


> Just picked her up...
> 2020 SE R Line
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally on the H&R springs. Had to adjust exposure so you could see the gap difference. I’m pleased with the ride and handling.










Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Not good angles but I think you can see the difference spacers make. 42 Draft Design 13mm front and 20mm rear. Very pleased.










Kurt


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good folks, today I dumped the orange markers and did sequential LED turn signals in the mirrors.










Thinking hard about LED conversion for the rest of the front lights, but should probably just enjoy the car for a while.


----------



## MileHighTiguan (Aug 1, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Finally on the H&R springs. Had to adjust exposure so you could see the gap difference. I’m pleased with the ride and handling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great!! any issues with the sensor after the drop?

I just picked up a 2020 SEL Prem R Line the other day. Have a list of plans already haha


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

What sensor? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ACC and camera systems after the drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahh no. Everything works fine. 


Kurt


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Just Got a new Tiggy Picked her up last night.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! Love that color combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Congrats! Love that color combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I thought it looked great. Now I gotta do the Led headlights. First on the list along with a good wash and wax.


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Finished up our first road trip with the Tiguan over the weekend. It did great! Very comfortable cruising around 80 mph over long periods on the highway. Bit of wind noise starting at 55 mph, but strangely didn't seem to increase above that speed. 

The trip computer reported 30.9 mpg on the way down and around 28 on the way back. Can't complain about that, especially on regular gas. 

The size of the car is really practical. Plenty of cargo and passenger space on the inside without having too large of a footprint. We were able to park in plenty of smaller spaces. 

Nav system worked well overall. We switched between the OEM nav and android auto and both were easy to follow. 

Overall glad we went with the Tiguan over the CRV and JGC.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

550spyder2276 said:


> 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black Edition
> 
> PIAA G3 H7 LED Highbeams
> PIAA G3 H8 LED Driving Lights
> ...


Pics of the lights installed? How do they match the color of the DRL?


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

I got a question when you install the Led on the projectors how are you routing the wires? 

Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> I got a question when you install the Led on the projectors how are you routing the wires?
> 
> Does anyone have a picture?












Driver side










Passenger side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Driver side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Azzure Denims R32 [/mention]you’re welcome. Just clean those posts real good. Helps to have a second set of hands to keep the wheel well back while doing so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rota92 (Oct 21, 2003)

I wanted to share this for the masses, can't find anything after a search.

I was noticing small moist spots in the garage and driveway under my wife's 2019 Tiguan. Tuesday morning it got much worse and was actually pooling a pink fluid. I was not impressed.

The dealer noted that there is a water pump/thermostat failure. Thankfully the car is under warranty, because a $1300 repair bill was not something I anticipated doing on an 18 month old car.

It has 31k miles on it, all highway driven by the boss. It's a super economical car, but if this is a sign of things to come we'll be out of it sooner than later.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rota92 said:


> I wanted to share this for the masses, can't find anything after a search.
> 
> I was noticing small moist spots in the garage and driveway under my wife's 2019 Tiguan. Tuesday morning it got much worse and was actually pooling a pink fluid. I was not impressed.
> 
> ...


Water pumps and VW aren’t actually friends, not really surprised here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rota92 (Oct 21, 2003)

zimmie2652 said:


> Water pumps and VW aren’t actually friends, not really surprised here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't surprised by what broke either, but it's pretty fascinating that it's still an issue decade after decade.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rota92 said:


> I wasn't surprised by what broke either, but it's pretty fascinating that it's still an issue decade after decade.


Agreed 1000%. 

I think it’s going to be on the next episode of Unsolved Mysteries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Last week I purchased a 2019 SE with 9K miles, yesterday, I cleaned it with an iron/fallout remover, claybar'd it and used Nexgen ceramic spray on it. We'll see how long this stuff lasts. I was surprised at how much fallout was on the car, it turned the orange car purple!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

rota92 said:


> I wasn't surprised by what broke either, but it's pretty fascinating that it's still an issue decade after decade.


Ugh, typical VW.
I've been driving VWs for 20 years - the fact that they can't find a way to improve certain 'quirks' while maintaining their cost-benefit bean-counting ratios is just annoying. 

I just realized that VW no longer places retention posts in the carpet to hold mats in place, at least, not on the tiguan (driver's mat exemption, probably by law).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Preppy said:


> Ugh, typical VW.
> I've been driving VWs for 20 years - the fact that they can't find a way to improve certain 'quirks' while maintaining their cost-benefit bean-counting ratios is just annoying.
> 
> I just realized that VW no longer places retention posts in the carpet to hold mats in place, at least, not on the tiguan (driver's mat exemption, probably by law).


2019 Tiguan. Passenger side. Don’t know what you are talking bout.










Kurt


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2020, I don't have that.

/Dunno.

I also noticed that the carpet in the tig is significantly thinner and cheaper feeling than my previous VWs.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yay! 20% off and FREE SHIPPING. Excited to try the new ceramic product from Adams. It’ll be a good topper to the Jescar Power Lock Plus Polymer Paint Sealant and Collinite 845 liquid wax combo.










Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Ugh, typical VW.
> I've been driving VWs for 20 years - the fact that they can't find a way to improve certain 'quirks' while maintaining their cost-benefit bean-counting ratios is just annoying.
> 
> I just realized that VW no longer places retention posts in the carpet to hold mats in place, at least, not on the tiguan (driver's mat exemption, probably by law).


My wife's Tiguan has then on the passenger mat as well as the driver's mat. Annoyingly the rear don't and those are the ones that move alot with the kids in the back. 

It's not only VW but the '17 RAV4 we had before didn't have the retention post for the passenger mat so I ended up buying an aftermarket setup online. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> My wife's Tiguan has then on the passenger mat as well as the driver's mat. Annoyingly the rear don't and those are the ones that move alot with the kids in the back.
> 
> It's not only VW but the '17 RAV4 we had before didn't have the retention post for the passenger mat so I ended up buying an aftermarket setup online.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, for the 2nd row, I found the Weathertech 1 piece rubber mat the best option.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Preppy said:


> Ugh, typical VW.
> I've been driving VWs for 20 years - the fact that they can't find a way to improve certain 'quirks' while maintaining their cost-benefit bean-counting ratios is just annoying.
> 
> I just realized that VW no longer places retention posts in the carpet to hold mats in place, at least, not on the tiguan (driver's mat exemption, probably by law).


I recently noticed the same thing. I have a 2019 that has the retention posts. Rode in my sister and brother-in-law's car and was trying to figure out why their passenger mat was pushed forward and I've never had that issue. Realized that the 2020 doesn't have the passenger side retention posts.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yay! 20% off and FREE SHIPPING. Excited to try the new ceramic product from Adams. It’ll be a good topper to the Jescar Power Lock Plus Polymer Paint Sealant and Collinite 845 liquid wax combo.
> 
> Kurt


I have been really happy with everything I have gotten from Adams. Let us know how the ceramic product works out, would love to try it out if you have a good experience with it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I have been really happy with everything I have gotten from Adams. Let us know how the ceramic product works out, would love to try it out if you have a good experience with it.


This is the video that convinced me to pull the trigger. It’s amazing till the end of the video. You’ll
See why. 


https://youtu.be/o7bQF4iwzdY


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> 2020, I don't have that.
> 
> /Dunno.
> 
> I also noticed that the carpet in the tig is significantly thinner and cheaper feeling than my previous VWs.


Weird, my wife’s 2020 SEL has em. Wonder if they skimped on certain trims? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLIFreak86 (Apr 18, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> 2019 Tiguan. Passenger side. Don’t know what you are talking bout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine as well backs don’t though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Typically the retention posts are put on by the dealer during the PDI and it's not a model, trim or year issue. I've gotten into same car from the same dealership and you'll see most have them and a few won't. Blame the lazy tech who skipped it.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally got the European Eibach lowering springs installed along with a set of 20” BBS CI-Rs in Satin Bronze.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

My 4 week old 2020 Highline R-Line (built in Mar) does NOT have passenger retention posts.

I would think this is not a dealer PDI activity.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jonese said:


> My 4 week old 2020 Highline R-Line (built in Mar) does NOT have passenger retention posts.
> 
> I would think this is not a dealer PDI activity.


My monster mats do not have holes for retention posts. Definitely intentional. 

Actually, mine is a highline r line as well. I wonder if this is a Canada thing?
I mean, they already cost cut our cars by removing home link. Why not this too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

My point was that the retention posts have been missing from random vehicles since they began using them on the MKIV. My 2001 GTI had them and when I bought my 20th AE GTI they rushed the PDI and the retention posts were still in the bag so I screwed them in when I got home. So they did come with them but not installed. My ex's MKV were missing but my MKV had them, we can go on for days comparing each owner's experience across every model, year and trim and you won't find a pattern.

Like I've said I've walked through a large dealership and you'll see some with and some without regardless of trim or year. This is not a Tiguan issue, it's been going on for 20 years now.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

gti_addict said:


> My point was that the retention posts have been missing from random vehicles since they began using them on the MKIV. My 2001 GTI had them and when I bought my 20th AE GTI they rushed the PDI and the retention posts were still in the bag so I screwed them in when I got home. So they did come with them but not installed. My ex's MKV were missing but my MKV had them, we can go on for days comparing each owner's experience across every model, year and trim and you won't find a pattern.
> 
> Like I've said I've walked through a large dealership and you'll see some with and some without regardless of trim or year. This is not a Tiguan issue, it's been going on for 20 years now.



I hear ya.
But the monster mats dont have holes - this is definitely not a PDI goof.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Preppy said:


> I hear ya.
> But the monster mats dont have holes - this is definitely not a PDI goof.


Then most likely a Canada thing, our MM have holes for the posts, well at least in the Bay Area lol.










https://www.vwpartscenter.net/oem-parts/volkswagen-monster-mats-with-tiguan-logo-for-5-seater-5nn061550041


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

JDHRNC said:


> Finally got the European Eibach lowering springs installed along with a set of 20” BBS CI-Rs in Satin Bronze.


Have been wondering what pyrite would look like with bronze wheels! This looks awesome! I have a 2020 sel p r line in pyrite I actually love the factory 20’s for now, but these BBS wheels look fantastic! Well done! Where did you score the euro springs?? Running oem dampers still? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Today I steam cleaned my third row, and pulled the everything out of the spare tire area, and cleaned that whole area and everything in it after having 2+ litres of farm grade roundup leak out of a sprayer.

Trying to book a full interior cleaning service to have it all professionally cleaned this weekend. Smell is gone and it's sitting outside with the hatch, sunroof and all windows open. Needed a deep clean anyway as I discovered a lot of kid crumbs in the books and crannies, but not a great start to the weekend!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> Finally got the European Eibach lowering springs installed along with a set of 20” BBS CI-Rs in Satin Bronze.


I have the same tire as you do i think. 255/40/20 michelin pilot sport a/s 3 plus. Does your tire make loud noise? 
From 50-80 they make a loud humming noise. After 80mph the nojse when away. Does yours have same noise?


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Have been wondering what pyrite would look like with bronze wheels! This looks awesome! I have a 2020 sel p r line in pyrite I actually love the factory 20’s for now, but these BBS wheels look fantastic! Well done! Where did you score the euro springs?? Running oem dampers still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m really pleased with how the car turned out. The springs came from tunershop.com. I read a few negative reviews of the company on here but I have only very positive things to say about them. They have the springs in stock and shipping was quick. They were shipped from Germany.

Eibach Germany part number E10-79-013-03-22. And yes, I am running the OEM shocks.


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> I have the same tire as you do i think. 255/40/20 michelin pilot sport a/s 3 plus. Does your tire make loud noise?
> From 50-80 they make a loud humming noise. After 80mph the nojse when away. Does yours have same noise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I have not noticed any humming or other unusual noises with this tire. I run these tires on multiple vehicles and have found them all to be quite quiet.


----------



## mclosey (Nov 23, 2016)

Blacked out the front end of my Highline with 3m vinyl. Looks good to me. Left the brushed look plastic for contrast. Just have to do the sides and rear bumper.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

Have had her about a month and a half now and I love it. Was worried I'd miss my GTI, but the extra space for my long legs has been amazing. 

Few things done since I got it:
- Hand controls installed (I broke my neck snowboarding, walk with a cane and use a manual chair, so these are required for me to drive)
- Custom plate covers
- Clear side markers
- MCM Chopped sticker
- Monster mats


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

JDHRNC said:


> I have not noticed any humming or other unusual noises with this tire. I run these tires on multiple vehicles and have found them all to be quite quiet.


Thats weird. Maybe just my car then. I took it back to discount tire, the manager test drive and notice the same noise so we replaced all 4 tires. Unfortunately still the same. So I decide to keep it but just keep my speed above 80mph. As3+ is much louder than the oem hankook tire other than that its so much better than oem. Idk if its because my alignment, i got it done at firestone but the steering wheel is not centered. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

schoenzyy said:


> Have had her about a month and a half now and I love it. Was worried I'd miss my GTI, but the extra space for my long legs has been amazing.
> 
> Few things done since I got it:
> - Hand controls installed (I broke my neck snowboarding, walk with a cane and use a manual chair, so these are required for me to drive)
> ...


What’s an MCM chopped sticker? 


Kurt


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What’s an MCM chopped sticker?
> 
> 
> Kurt


If you google it you'll see, it's the peace sign fingers I put on the back. MCM is mightycarmods, an Aussie youtube duo that's been around for over a decade, starting with basic car maintenance and mods and growing to over 3m subscribers doing crazy car build series and battles. Great channel if you're into cars. One of the seasons focused on a mk7 golf R if you're only interested in vw, but they do a lot with subaru and other Japanese brands


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh I was thinking it meant Man Crush Monday. Shucks. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Gave in and blacked out the rest of the headlights to match the previously blacked out grill. Also got the black front emblem vinyl from badgeskins.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good stormtrooper! Another thing I need to find time to get around to doing. List keeps getting longer:

Black out portion or all of grill
Enable pano LEDs
wheel spacers
R brakes
And much more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good stormtrooper! Another thing I need to find time to get around to doing. List keeps getting longer:
> 
> Black out portion or all of grill
> Enable pano LEDs
> ...


Thanks brother, I feel you, I have a small list I'm slowly working on breaking down too. My list was similar to yours a few weeks ago.

I recommend the spacers from burger motorsports, they ship fast and give you a free wheel hanger when you buy 2 sets. I had to cancel my order form ECS because they've gotten worse and worse on the shipping time.

As to my ever growing list, I till need to address the fender R-Line badging but I have an idea. Also have been researching ways to address the fake exhaust tips as well. I'm digging the quad exhaust tips that come on the M3s and will likely go that direction, blacked out of course. Also eying the Audi TTs brakes for the front, now with spacers I can clear them, but somehow need to convince the wife.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]stormTrooperIG [/mention]thanks for the recommendation! At times I wish I had a garage, but no such luck. I’ll be due for brakes in about 10-15K so I’ll do them then. That’ll be here before I know it. Already at 31K and I purchased mine in December of 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m at 25000 and bought mine new 9 months ago. 11/22/19. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


Looks cool Kurt, is there a cover charge to get into your car now?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]stormTrooperIG [/mention]I’m dying laughing even though I have a set myself. Next time my wife gets in the car for nighttime trips, I’ll also remind her it’s a two drink minimum. 










They’re great for nighttime trips and I’ve found the OBD11 dongle can be held and fits perfectly in the back clips as you can see in the pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Looks cool Kurt, is there a cover charge to get into your car now?


 that’s hilarious. These are such a novelty. Kinda a pain in the ass as you have to turn them on and off all the time. They are supposed to be light sensitive but ALL my windows and windshield are tinted so it’s a night club during the day and they never turn off. I’ll prob keep them changed and turn on when I have friends in the car. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Forgot to these babies earlier I got the other day. traps a lot of lint and dirt but I don't mind cleaning it occasionally. I've been known to drop my keys quite often so this is an added peace of mind.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate things other than my phone in my pocket so got this https://www.ebay.com/itm/401773098048 and a carabiner. 

I wish you could swap out the plastic hook for the chrome version but the screws don’t line up for the 4 button keyfobs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Gave in and blacked out the rest of the headlights to match the previously blacked out grill. Also got the black front emblem vinyl from badgeskins.


Grill looks amazing, was it hard to wrap it? thought about doing this... but i was actually thinking of painting the chrome pieces. This is a better option. Easier to go back. Looks great.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Grill looks amazing, was it hard to wrap it? thought about doing this... but i was actually thinking of painting the chrome pieces. This is a better option. Easier to go back. Looks great.


Thanks man, it wasn't hard, but very time consuming. The 3M vinyl is also very forgiving, which helped a lot. 

It's also not 100% if you know what to look for in direct sunlight, you'll see that its 98% there and it's reversible so I'm definitely happy with the results.

I think I only had to rip up and start over once on a piece, and that's the top piece that met with the emblem. What I did subsequent to that was use a series of masking tape layered on top of each other to make a half circle template that I ultimately used to cut the vinyl before applying. Felt like cheating but the results came out the best this way.


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Thanks man, it wasn't hard, but very time consuming. The 3M vinyl is also very forgiving, which helped a lot.
> 
> It's also not 100% if you know what to look for in direct sunlight, you'll see that its 98% there and it's reversible so I'm definitely happy with the results.
> 
> I think I only had to rip up and start over once on a piece, and that's the top piece that met with the emblem. What I did subsequent to that was use a series of masking tape layered on top of each other to make a half circle template that I ultimately used to cut the vinyl before applying. Felt like cheating but the results came out the best this way.


Thank Storm,
Encouraging words. I guess ordering a roll and trying it this weekend. Looking for 3m auto vinyl now.
Thanks


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Thank Storm,
> Encouraging words. I guess ordering a roll and trying it this weekend. Looking for 3m auto vinyl now.
> Thanks


I ordered the 3M 2080 from these guys:

https://www.amazon.com/stores/Rvinyl/page/34D662ED-1E49-4E93-9AA7-0C4486FB95B8?ref_=ast_bln


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]stormTrooperIG [/mention]which size did you get? I’m just planning to do the slat that comes off the center of the VW front logo. Would two 5’ x 1’ work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]stormTrooperIG [/mention]which size did you get? I’m just planning to do the slat that comes off the center of the VW front logo. Would two 5’ x 1’ work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wondering the same, planning to DIY the middle slats on my grill as well. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

If you mask properly and do it correctly, plastidip is amazing and offers great results. 


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Wondering the same, planning to DIY the middle slats on my grill as well.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


1 by 5 should be plenty for just the grill, just cut it to 3-4 inch sections, whatever you’re comfortable with and you’ll get a few slats out of it with room for an error or two if you mess up bad.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> If you mask properly and do it correctly, plastidip is amazing and offers great results.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Agreed, scared of the radar behind the emblem so I just tried with vinyl. I am plastidipping a couple items on the car though with a glossifier at the end.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh yes you don’t want to plastidip the emblem. It wouldn’t work. Too thick. If it’s not a sensor then game on!!


Kurt


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Don’t remember if I shared or not, but got some new NEUSPEED RSe103 wheels and Michelin tires along with the install of OEM Golf R Springs. Fitment is perfect at 20x9.0 +35 with 265/40/20 -- I even ran a +5mm spacer in the rear.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Love!!!! 


Kurt


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Drove it 410 miles round trip to swap a window regulator in my son's Passat. 28.0 mpg headed south, 34.7mpg headed back per the readout. I'll compare when I add gas Thursday, but it's usually close. South winds 10-20mph explain the different mpg. Cruise was set at 80 and I was able to maintain that most of the way, temps 96-100, so a/c was running the whole time. About 100-120 lbs in the back for the tool chest and parts.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Since the VAG-COM/VCDS thread has been quiet and we have a mix of VCDS/OBD11 users here, I was wondering has anyone performed the mod shown in the following video? I'm going to refer to it as the "Audi" mod so you can find it in my doc that's linked in my sig. We can agree or not that the throttle response where you change it to direct under steering:screwy: only switches the driver profile in unison and not in increments, but this mod shows to have potential. I've added it to my mod doc, but haven't gotten around to trying it out. I'm hoping someone out there with a wild hair up their a$$ gave it a shot and can report back.

https://youtu.be/oWkgvIPiQ0M


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Since the VAG-COM/VCDS thread has been quiet and we have a mix of VCDS/OBD11 users here, I was wondering has anyone performed the mod shown in the following video? I'm going to refer to it as the "Audi" mod so you can find it in my doc that's linked in my sig. We can agree or not that the throttle response where you change it to direct under steering:screwy: only switches the driver profile in unison and not in increments, but this mod shows to have potential. I've added it to my mod doc, but haven't gotten around to trying it out. I'm hoping someone out there with a wild hair up their a$$ gave it a shot and can report back.
> 
> https://youtu.be/oWkgvIPiQ0M


I’ve been contemplating it for months now but I’m afraid of throwing out the ACC settings. Maybe I’ll suck it up and just try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but the ACC change of the brand logic from VW/Skoda to Audi resolves that issue. I wanna say the Arteon crowd didn’t need to change their ACC brand logic, not sure if that meant they were already set to Audi by default. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but the ACC change of the brand logic from VW/Skoda to Audi resolves that issue. I wanna say the Arteon crowd didn’t need to change their ACC brand logic, not sure if that meant they were already set to Audi by default.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then, ima give it a whirl. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, I’m stuck in my office working and we’re expecting rain here for 4 days. Ugh, look forward to what you find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lol, I’m stuck in my office working and we’re expecting rain here for 4 days. Ugh, look forward to what you find.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy ****, I can feel the difference immediately. Initial takeoff is almost instant, no more delay at all. 

I do have a couple more faults however, camera malfunction being one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Holy ****, I can feel the difference immediately. Initial takeoff is almost instant, no more delay at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayam! You did it that quick? No errors and ACC still worked properly?


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dayam! You did it that quick? No errors and ACC still worked properly?


I’m working on my car today. I’ll give it a whirl on my way home  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dayam! You did it that quick? No errors and ACC still worked properly?


It’s says he has a couple more faults. Camera being one. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dayam! You did it that quick? No errors and ACC still worked properly?


Well it did say that. He deleted that part so I don’t know now. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dayam! You did it that quick? No errors and ACC still worked properly?


Oh I guess he didn’t my bad. Here is screenshot.










Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well it did say that. He deleted that part so I don’t know now.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It still says that. Lol.

Yes, there are some faults showing but everything does work properly from what I’ve seen on my quick spin around the neighborhood and a few side streets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> It still says that. Lol.
> 
> Yes, there are some faults showing but everything does work properly from what I’ve seen on my quick spin around the neighborhood and a few side streets.
> 
> ...


What is the camera fault? Also, what other faults? Do they clear and stay clear or do they come back?

ACC was fine even with the faults? Did the driver assist lines show up on the AID?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What is the camera fault? Also, what other faults? Do they clear and stay clear or do they come back?
> 
> ACC was fine even with the faults? Did the driver assist lines show up on the AID?


Further testing commencing now. But yes ACC worked as it should.

I switched back when I arrived home and the faults did clear. Going to switch back to the Audi coding and check all the faults being reported. Camera was the immediately noticeable one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What is the camera fault? Also, what other faults? Do they clear and stay clear or do they come back?
> 
> ACC was fine even with the faults? Did the driver assist lines show up on the AID?


So my other errors are databus missing message


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> So my other errors are databus missing message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleared the errors and they have not shown back up yet. Got some errands to run today, so I’ll keep checking in on it constantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Researching the fault codes.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I hate doing long coding because I’m clueless with it, but following your instructions I get this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Was your engine on or off when you attempted? Not sure why you have that and Zimmie was able to make his change.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

patriot3g said:


> I hate doing long coding because I’m clueless with it, but following your instructions I get this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta be in accessory mode. I did run into that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Engine was off, ignition button pushed. Lemme try again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Researching the fault codes.


One thing I do notice now that I cleared the codes however is my Driver Assistance module appears to be nonexistent. 

As I can’t find in the list of modules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> You gotta be in accessory mode. I did run into that too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you do that? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you revert back faults clear and then it shows?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

patriot3g said:


> How do you do that? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 clicks without foot on the brake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you revert back faults clear and then it shows?


It still shows on my wife’s 2020 however? Yea, I did both cars lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Both had the ACC brand logic changed to Audi as in the video?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Both had the ACC brand logic changed to Audi as in the video?


Yezzir, maybe my ‘19 didn’t even have the Driver Assistance module however because it doesn’t have lane holding. 

The joys of having two of the same car, can’t keep the differences straight. 

So comparing the history, it appears my ‘19 does not have that module as there was nothing reported for that module, while my wife’s 20 shows the module in her history. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, yes that's more than likely it if you don't have Lane Keep Assist/Adaptive Cruise Control. We would more than likely need to find regular cruise control in coding. Maybe on the 19(?) if that's the one that doesn't have LKA/ACC change the ACC brand logic back to VW.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]how about the 2020 with LKA and all that jazz any faults on your wife’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]how about the 2020 with LKA and all that jazz any faults on your wife’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should’ve been clearer.

From the pics I posted, JUST the databus errors were on mine. 

On the wife’s she had the databus errors + the camera error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Sorry, I should’ve been clearer.
> 
> From the pics I posted, JUST the databus errors were on mine.
> 
> ...


so it sounds like this mod while working introduces additional faults that need to be cleared since your wife has the driver assist package that includes lane keep assist and acc that need to be figured out and that's if even possible


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> so it sounds like this mod while working introduces additional faults that need to be cleared since your wife has the driver assist package that includes lane keep assist and acc that need to be figured out and that's if even possible


It seems like that, yes, but I can confirm everything is still working as it should. 

I just took her car out and everything ACC, LKA, side assist and everything flawless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you clear her faults do they keep coming back after the car has been cycled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you clear her faults do they keep coming back after the car has been cycled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No faults have come back on either vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Now I’m upset that OBD11 won’t let me do this lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so works as expected per the linked video and the video the guy references in his description from NetCruzer you will see faults but once cleared none reported after. That’s good, so it does work as expected. 

Now I guess for non driver assistance package models it’s figuring out coding for standard cruise control?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so works as expected per the linked video and the video the guy references in his description from NetCruzer you will see faults but once cleared none reported after. That’s good, so it does work as expected.
> 
> Now I guess for non driver assistance package models it’s figuring out coding for standard cruise control?
> 
> ...


I would assume all they have to do is the engine change and the driver profile switchover. 

No need to change the ACC logic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea maybe so, I don’t have a way to test for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea maybe so, I don’t have a way to test for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me either, it would require a lower trim guy to test out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How big of a difference would you say after the change? Look forward to see if additional scans today show any faults reappearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How big of a difference would you say after the change? Look forward to see if additional scans today show any faults reappearing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, it was massively noticeable. 

I can’t wait to see my wife’s reaction when we head out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]LOL! So coding is the following:

01 Module
Long coding
Byte 0
Enable Bit 1

13 module
Long Coding
Change Brand Logic from VW to Audi

Clear faults and good to go throwing wife and kids back into their seats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I got it. Definitely noticeable and ACC seems to work fine. I’ll test more on my drive home on the interstate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]LOL! So coding is the following:
> 
> 02 Module
> Long coding
> ...


And the driver profile switchover if you haven’t done it already.

Steering assistance
Driver profile switchover
Linear to direct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ugh I’m getting function not available in 02 right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ugh I’m getting function not available in 02 right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s because it’s under control unit 01. His video is the engine control unit, not transmission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ugh I’m getting function not available in 02 right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep fighting the good fight, it’s worth it. Lol.
Wife and I are heading out, I’ll try and get a video of her reaction. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

patriot3g said:


> That’s because it’s under control unit 01. His video is the engine control unit, not transmission.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Control unit 01 is engine lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, dummy me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I sent you a message so I wouldn’t embarrass you, like I did to myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded, going to see what it’s like since rain stopped and out briefly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded, going to see what it’s like since rain stopped and out briefly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, wife made me drive so I couldnt record her but, “Holy ****, what did you do?” were the first words she uttered.

Safe to say she noticed something? Lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am loving what I am reading but how does one make all of these changes on vagcom?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea there’s a difference! Wonder what my wife will say since i think she’s going to head out soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I am loving what I am reading but how does one make all of these changes on vagcom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


It’s under coding for module 01 and 13. Just clear your faults after you’re done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I am loving what I am reading but how does one make all of these changes on vagcom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Pretty much the same as you would on OBD11. I’m sure Rehein can confirm if the steps directly translate when he has access to his VCDS cable again but I don’t really see why it would be different. 

Engine control module
Long coding
Deactivate bit 0
Activate bit 1

ACC control module
Long coding
Change brand logic from VW to Audi

Steering assistance control module
Driver profile switchover
Change from linear setting to direct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s under coding for module 01 and 13. Just clear your faults after you’re done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, I will give it a shot during lunch

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Assume this coding is different than the Carista Throttle response behavior change that can be made from gradual to direct?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

RADON said:


> Assume this coding is different than the Carista Throttle response behavior change that can be made from gradual to direct?


It’s basically additional steps to make that change effective.

That change by itself is placebo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Alright, I will give it a shot during lunch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


No difference between VCDS and OBD11 having used both. Just did my change in OBD11, but having used VCDS just go to Engine module -> Coding -> Byte 0 -> enable Bit 1 so your hex value is 02. I had to uncheck Bit 0 in mine since that is the default. Then go to Adaptiave Cruise Contorl Module 13 -> Security to enter the proper code (believe VCDS will pop up a bubble in the field for the code to use) -> Coding -> Find Brand Logic drop down and change from VW possibly VW/Skoda to Audi then Do It!

Then run a full scan and clear faults.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]yea big difference. From a dead stop while in D, got to 52 mph faster than before based upon distance traveled. I had to stop because typical slapnuts pulling out of a McDonanld’s couldn’t wait. The throttle responds quicker as shown in videos and you can hear the difference. Appears that it gets to the beefier part of the power band quicker. That what you noticed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just did the change. I have a 2019 SEL so I have ACC but no lane assist. In module 1 I changed byte 0 to 02 however when I went to module 13 to change to Audi Logic it said I did not have permission to make the change and would not let me go forward. I said screw it scanned for faults and found none so I took it for a drive and tested ACC. Everything worked fine. The car is way more responsive!! It feels more like our old 2012 Tiguan that was totaled and this one replace. Thank you for the info I can already tell my wife and I are going to love this change!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]yea big difference. From a dead stop while in D, got to 52 mph faster than before based upon distance traveled. I had to stop because typical slapnuts pulling out of a McDonanld’s couldn’t wait. The throttle responds quicker as shown in videos and you can hear the difference. Appears that it gets to the beefier part of the power band quicker. That what you noticed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactamundo. 

The car just wants to up and go now. No longer a slouch off the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I just drove home 40 miles with it on the interstate, huge difference and ACC works as it should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> Exactamundo.
> 
> The car just wants to up and go now. No longer a slouch off the line.
> 
> ...


OK, now my interest is peaking.
What's the best way to get started with an OBD11 device?
Unsure exactly what to select from their website.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s a placebo for me. Sport mode is the same and so is drive. Oh well. 


Kurt


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s a placebo for me. Sport mode is the same and so is drive. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I noticed in drive it was holding a higher rpm than before the coding change but when going into sport it held the rpm even higher. Biggest thing I noticed was that there was no delay when pressing the gas like there was before. This was really noticeable when backing out of my driveway. Before the change when shifting from reverse to drive I would experience a pretty massive delay between when I pressed the gas pedal to when the engine finally started increasing rpm, sometimes this delay was up to 2 seconds. After the change I didn't experience this delay, however I only tried it 4 times so maybe I got lucky. Only time will tell.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s a placebo for me. Sport mode is the same and so is drive. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I’ve been driving around all afternoon now and there is no placebo, I can assure you that. 2 others have confirmed it as well. 

I’m always in sport mode and sport mode is holding the RPMs higher by like 3-4 rpm as well.

My wife is the most oblivious person on earth to changes and even she was shocked by the difference.

Did you do the Audi long coding changes too or just the driver profile switchover by itself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Preppy said:


> OK, now my interest is peaking.
> What's the best way to get started with an OBD11 device?
> Unsure exactly what to select from their website.


Pro pack is best bang for buck, but if you’re stateside, highly recommend buying from somewhere local so it doesn’t take a month or two to reach you. 

ECStuning has the best price when I was shopping around for mine and I got it in 3 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Preppy said:


> OK, now my interest is peaking.
> What's the best way to get started with an OBD11 device?
> Unsure exactly what to select from their website.


I recommend the Pro model, you get 200 credits and you you can long code. Got mine from ECSTuning.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> I’ve been driving around all afternoon now and there is no placebo, I can assure you that. 2 others have confirmed it as well.
> 
> I’m always in sport mode and sport mode is holding the RPMs higher by like 3-4 rpm as well.
> 
> ...


Ok now I see
The difference. I wasn’t giving it enough throttle. Cool so drive acts like , if not better, than sport mode. Cool

Also if you are in cruise control mode. Push the + and - Mine is set at 60 and when I push the + it goes 62, 65, 67, 70, 72, 75 and so on. Before it was 60,65,70. So that’s cool too. 


Kurt


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> OK, now my interest is peaking.
> What's the best way to get started with an OBD11 device?
> Unsure exactly what to select from their website.


Go with the Pro-Pack as others have mentioned, if you're in Canada http://www.obdeleven.ca is a great source, took a couple days for mine to ship from Alberta.

Can't wait to try this later today, heading out for a bit of a drive this afternoon! 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just going to go ahead and change the subject on everyone. Finally took some pictures of my unfinished sub/amp install. I need to add some fans due to the amp going in to thermal protection and I also plan to carpet the MDF panel so it matches the rest of the trunk. Pics are somewhat ****ty, its rather hot and sunny.



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I agree there is no placebo effect like with the gradual to direct change that people were making in the Steering module. Just watch this:

https://youtu.be/8jxsqdbrBrY

I always wondered how can "steering" impact throttle response. I still did it, but it never seemed to line up.

This on the other hand is apparent since you're changing how the throttle response is based upon how Audi maps compared to VW.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok now I see
> The difference. I wasn’t giving it enough throttle. Cool so drive acts like , if not better, than sport mode. Cool
> 
> Also if you are in cruise control mode. Push the + and - Mine is set at 60 and when I push the + it goes 62, 65, 67, 70, 72, 75 and so on. Before it was 60,65,70. So that’s cool too.
> ...


Yea, it takes a few mins to adapt your driving habits to it. I was pedaling it pretty cautiously the first couple times before giving it the beans. 

That’s pretty cool about the ACC, as you know, I hardly ever use it, so I didn’t notice that change. Also, didn’t use it on the highway when I drove earlier since I was only going two exits away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Go with the Pro-Pack as others have mentioned, if you're in Canada http://www.obdeleven.ca is a great source, took a couple days for mine to ship from Alberta.
> 
> Can't wait to try this later today, heading out for a bit of a drive this afternoon!
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


I got the pro pack at Christmas time. It was a month after I bought my Tiguan. Anyways at Christmas they had a holiday pro pack and it came with 500 credits for the price of the normal pro pack. But I didn’t know about long coding and wasted a lot of the credits when all I had to do was code the damn thing. . Lesson learned. So you will get credits but follow someone’s doc and you can long code most of those without having to use your credits. Enjoy!! 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Just going to go ahead and change the subject on everyone. Finally took some pictures of my unfinished sub/amp install. I need to add some fans due to the amp going in to thermal protection and I also plan to carpet the MDF panel so it matches the rest of the trunk. Pics are somewhat ****ty, its rather hot and sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Looks dope, I’m still trying to figure out a good route for audio. 

Damn Covid and buying a house has put a damper on mods that cost $$ though. Lol. 

Now I have adult things to buy like a tractor, snowblower, remodeling floors etc...  car will probably be neglected for a few more months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Go with the Pro-Pack as others have mentioned, if you're in Canada http://www.obdeleven.ca is a great source, took a couple days for mine to ship from Alberta.
> 
> Can't wait to try this later today, heading out for a bit of a drive this afternoon!
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a 2019 SE, no ACC. Would I need to do the Audi change in VCDS, or would I not even have that?

I'm actually pretty happy with my throttle response, so I'm not sure this is needed, but I can't resist playing...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like all you’ll need to do is make the change to Engine coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After this mod we performed, I’ve updated my mods doc found in my signature. Hope this helps others and thank you to those that did the hard work before on other models within the MQB platform. 

https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like all you’ll need to do is make the change to Engine coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I see that re-reading the posts now. I'll give it a shot later and report how it goes on mine.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> After this mod we performed, I’ve updated my mods doc found in my signature. Hope this helps others and thank you to those that did the hard work before on other models within the MQB platform.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods
> 
> ...


Noticed this isn't in your doc but is mentioned early on in the beginning part of the discussion on this subject. 

"Steering assistance control module
Driver profile switchover
Change from linear setting to direct"

Does that mean it's not needed?










Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s there control unit 44 is steering 

From my link above and not cached in Google Drive:










In VCDS it’s labeled as indirect vs direct. Indirect is gradual over time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Honestly I doubt it’s actually needed, but in Netcruzers video he does it first because everyone says it works and I think he feels like it’s required. If you watch KartsGeo’s video debunking this mod, you’ll see the driver profile is changed instantaneous not one after the other. Plus I’ve always wondered why this would even impact throttle response? As Zimmie mentioned this appears to be nothing more the placebo effect than anything else. 

I bet if you left it the way it is you’d be fine. Yes I know i put need to perform in my doc, but if someone does just the Audi mod with success, I will change the language. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]I need to confirm but looks like the visuals for ACC is a little more animated. Makes me wonder while I sit here in my office does the AID show gears now when in D or S mode? I didn’t check since have my AID in Gear & Speed view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]I need to confirm but looks like the visuals for ACC is a little more animated. Makes me wonder while I sit here in my office does the AID show gears now when in D or S mode? I didn’t check since have my AID in Gear & Speed view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still just shows D or S. Picture is while stopped but I also checked while driving









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Figured that would be the case, but one can hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]I need to confirm but looks like the visuals for ACC is a little more animated. Makes me wonder while I sit here in my office does the AID show gears now when in D or S mode? I didn’t check since have my AID in Gear & Speed view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is different too, the little car used to disappear when one wasn’t in front of me, for the ACC...now it stays there constantly and whenever I change my speed with the +\- it brings up the assisted driving view momentarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Figured that would be the case, but one can hope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shows D and S for me to. 

The s1,S2 etc changes aren’t applicable to our tranny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Woah!

This really wakes up the Tiguan, only went a quick beer run in the city so havent seen its full potential.

Can confirm this works on a Canadian 2019 Highline/SEL-P R-Line. 

Thanks to everyone for testing! 

Cheers 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> Woah!
> 
> This really wakes up the Tiguan, only went a quick beer run in the city so havent seen its full potential.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Mine is different too, the little car used to disappear when one wasn’t in front of me, for the ACC...now it stays there constantly and whenever I change my speed with the +\- it brings up the assisted driving view momentarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, got a pic? I’ll see it later tonight, just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea thanks to Zimmie for being first one getting in there and testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Just shows D and S for me to.
> 
> The s1,S2 etc changes aren’t applicable to our tranny.
> 
> ...


I started to look into how to get this to work but can’t find my notes. It looked to be possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, got a pic? I’ll see it later tonight, just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed that to on the highway too but as I’ve said before, I never use ACC, so I couldn’t have told you if it was any different to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I started to look into how to get this to work but can’t find my notes. It looked to be possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think it is from what I’ve researched but if you figure it out that’d be cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll see if i can find my notes and the links I tracked down. May take some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll see if i can find my notes and the links I tracked down. May take some time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I think only the Aisin 09G 6 speed supports that ability. 

Here’s a thread I found about this earlier that digs pretty deep into this. Maybe that could help turn some gears and get the juices flowing. 

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1626/gear-number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Here you all go. 


https://youtu.be/cMmaDRJ0SRw


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

More. Showing the speed incrementals


https://youtu.be/Q1OrjRp_XUg


Kurt


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?




Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you in the engine module? I can’t tell with your image being so small. Can’t zoom in enough and the little bit of zoom it’s all pixelated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you in the engine module? I can’t tell with your image being so small. Can’t zoom in enough and the little bit of zoom it’s all pixelated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Edited photo for better resolution but yes attempting to make changes in Engine - 01

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is your engine on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is your engine on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ignition on, engine not running.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> Edited photo for better resolution but yes attempting to make changes in Engine - 01
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Need to be in accessory mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmie2652 said:


> Need to be in accessory mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As in start button pushed, foot off the brake, ignition on, engine not running. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to press and hold. It’s literal telling you what to do in that screenshot you sent. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> As in start button pushed, foot off the brake, ignition on, engine not running.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Foot off brake, push ignition, push ignition again. 

Many don’t realize there’s actually three different functions between the start button. 

Just like there’s three different positions on a keyed ignition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m thinking it’s the press and hold since I don’t see a function not allowed comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> More. Showing the speed incrementals
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Q1OrjRp_XUg
> ...


I’m liking the finer speed increments, will test it out tonight. Also see if there’s any difference between AID1 vs your AID and will post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m thinking it’s the press and hold since I don’t see a function not allowed comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just assuming he knew that much since it’s right there in front of ya and was struggling with something else. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You have to press and hold. It’s literal telling you what to do in that screenshot you sent.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Poorly timed screenshot. I'm getting (31) function not available.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Drive around, shut off your car, wait a minute or so and then only turn on the ignition and try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> Poorly timed screenshot. I'm getting (31) function not available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure you are in control unit 1 (engine). I was in transmission all morning and got the same message lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks right when comparing the hex value across the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m liking the finer speed increments, will test it out tonight. Also see if there’s any difference between AID1 vs your AID and will post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Least someone in here watched my videos.  


Kurt


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. Least someone in here watched my videos.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I watched it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. Least someone in here watched my videos.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I watched it! Just didn’t know what to say. 

I have no comparison since I don’t use the feature. I think my wife’s changed in finer increments too but I’m not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

patriot3g said:


> You sure you are in control unit 1 (engine). I was in transmission all morning and got the same message lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely in Engine 01. Initially I was confused as Reihenmotor5 doc says 02 but I'm almost certain there's not even any long coding changes that can be made in there. Wonder if it's related to the MY (2018)?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doc has been updated since my post stating so, may have to clear your cache. 

It’s possible not able to do with MY18, but did you try driving around a bit as mentioned. Sometimes that’ll clear an error 31 code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmie2652 said:


> Foot off brake, push ignition, push ignition again.
> 
> Many don’t realize there’s actually three different functions between the start button.
> 
> ...


I don't get the same behavior in doing this and any coding I've done in the past has been accomplished by pushing the start button only once with my foot off the brake. This enables the Ignition and my device will connect. Pushing it a second time shuts the car down again and the device/app won't connect. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> I don't get the same behavior in doing this and any coding I've done in the past has been accomplished by pushing the start button only once with my foot off the brake. This enables the Ignition and my device will connect. Pushing it a second time shuts the car down again and the device/app won't connect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


That’s how mine works too. I’m confused by the “3 different modes”.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Doc has been updated since my post stating so, may have to clear your cache.
> 
> It’s possible not able to do with MY18, but did you try driving around a bit as mentioned. Sometimes that’ll clear an error 31 code.
> 
> ...


Will try this when I get home. Production at work has dropped as I've made several trips around the block already!  

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe someone can confirm they get the same outcome as you with a MY18. 2019 here and I believe others here have 2019/2020 model years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dareblue said:


> That’s how mine works too. I’m confused by the “3 different modes”.


Maybe I’m imagining it but if you press once it’ll turn on the ignition which will allow stereo usage. If you want all other accessories to be used, you press twice to get into full on accessory mode. 

Pretty sure this is covered in the manual too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

zimmie2652 said:


> Maybe I’m imagining it but if you press once it’ll turn on the ignition which will allow stereo usage. If you want all other accessories to be used, you press twice to get into full on accessory mode.
> 
> Pretty sure this is covered in the manual too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't find anything in the manual. I have a 2019 SE, one button push I can hook up VCDS, another push shuts it all off.

I did the Control Unit 44, and Control Unit 01 change and went for a spin. It wasn't a huge change, but definitely improved response. I was hoping to get rid of the "pause then surge" if I didn't stop completely at a stop sign. That seemed improved. Also quicker rolling response around town.

I then decided to do the last Control Unit 13 change (even tho I don't have ACC), and made it much worse! Even worse of a lag then before. Stopped in a parking lot, and put it back to VW Logic (vs Audi), and it was back to peppy again...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Drove on the highway and impressed with the results. Press it and it goes, no delay. Pretty sure my wife noticed when I hit the gas since she’d look over . Difference in ACC is that now the car is always present even if no car is in front and when a car is detected it’s solid and shows up immediately at the spot it’s detected at. When you press + or - to adjust ACC speed where you’d see ACC is Ready in the drop down at a stop, a shelf drops down now but nothing shows up in the bar. Looks like that only happens on the older AID and not the new one like in [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]Tiguan when he tested out ACC and adjusted his speed. 

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]think we should go in and deactivate rough road optimization? I didn’t because it’s not like enough power is generated to even create wheel hop due to hp and weight of the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Drove on the highway and impressed with the results. Press it and it goes, no delay. Pretty sure my wife noticed when I hit the gas since she’d look over . Difference in ACC is that now the car is always present even if no car is in front and when a car is detected it’s solid and shows up immediately at the spot it’s detected at. When you press + or - to adjust ACC speed where you’d see ACC is Ready in the drop down at a stop, a shelf drops down now but nothing shows up in the bar. Looks like that only happens on the older AID and not the new one like in [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]Tiguan when he tested out ACC and adjusted his speed.
> 
> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]think we should go in and deactivate rough road optimization? I didn’t because it’s not like enough power is generated to even create wheel hop due to hp and weight of the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


I literally just asked a Facebook buddy if he’s played around with that setting. 

I think that is the replacement for startup vibration reduction. I’m gonna toy with that one tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s what it is, it replace SVR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s what it is, it replace SVR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deactivating SVR on my GTI made a pretty big difference. 

Excited to see what it can do for the Tig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Deactivating SVR on my GTI made a pretty big difference.
> 
> Excited to see what it can do for the Tig
> 
> ...


I don’t know how much due to the two factors I mentioned. Maybe your friend has some better insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t know how much due to the two factors I mentioned. Maybe your friend has some better insight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not necessarily about wheel hop though, it’s more about eliminating the power cut that comes into play as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like this mod can’t be done on a MY18. Another forum member tried and also gets Error 31: Request out of range message when attempting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

zimmie2652 said:


> Foot off brake, push ignition, push ignition again.
> 
> Many don’t realize there’s actually three different functions between the start button.
> 
> Just like there’s three different positions on a keyed ignition.


Maybe I'm doing something wrong here, but if I hop into the car and push the ignition button once, everything lights up. If I press it again (for this mystery accessory position) everything shuts back off and you get the "Please don't forget your cell phone" message on the radio screen. Also, if VCDS is plugged in, pressing that 2nd time disconnects communications. What in the sam hell are you talking about? :laugh:

Checked with Rein on this Audi engine coding mod and unfortunately for me, 2018, can't do it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I get in I see the car on the dash, I press once and the AID lights up and radio is on allowing communication with either OBD11 or VCDS cable. Press again and ignition is off, lose communication with those devices, and get the Please don’t forget to take your cell phone. Funny cell phone is more important reminder than don’t forget your offspring in the back,  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savvv said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong here, but if I hop into the car and push the ignition button once, everything lights up. If I press it again (for this mystery accessory position) everything shuts back off and you get the "Please don't forget your cell phone" message on the radio screen. Also, if VCDS is plugged in, pressing that 2nd time disconnects communications. What in the sam hell are you talking about? :laugh:
> 
> Checked with Rein on this Audi engine coding mod and unfortunately for me, 2018, can't do it.


I dont know then, I could’ve sworn this was the behavior lol. 

I must be confusing with a friends vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> I dont know then, I could’ve sworn this was the behavior lol.
> 
> I must be confusing with a friends vehicle.
> 
> ...


No worries. Now on to more pressing issues. How the hell do I get rid of this throttle delay?!?!? I have read lots of discussions on coding and 3rd party add-on products. But I haven’t been able to find a definitive “this works”.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I will say this Audi mod does have some impact. I don’t have any add ons so I can’t speak on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dareblue said:


> No worries. Now on to more pressing issues. How the hell do I get rid of this throttle delay?!?!? I have read lots of discussions on coding and 3rd party add-on products. But I haven’t been able to find a definitive “this works”.


A pedal tuner would be your absolute best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> A pedal tuner would be your absolute best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same. There are numerous options in that arena and some are advertised on Instagram, which almost always are scam products. Is there one in particular you like or have experience with?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dareblue said:


> I was thinking the same. There are numerous options in that arena and some are advertised on Instagram, which almost always are scam products. Is there one in particular you like or have experience with?


Pedal Commander has always treated me well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Guess I’m gonna have to wait for my tune to get the improved throttle response.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Guess I’m gonna have to wait for my tune to get the improved throttle response.


What are you are you having done?


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Pedal Commander has always treated me well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I’ll check it out.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to bet APR tune like most of us are itching for per that thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

dareblue said:


> What are you are you having done?


Well as soon as Unitronic finishes their cable updates and makes their tune available I’ll be flashing it on same day haha.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m going to bet APR tune like most of us are itching for per that thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this. Looks promising.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t know how much due to the two factors I mentioned. Maybe your friend has some better insight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So deactivating rough road on the Tig introduces and ABS error light, along with an ACC error light. I’m probably going to avoid deactivating that because I don’t have time to dig further into issues today. Got a wedding to get ready for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like this mod can’t be done on a MY18. Another forum member tried and also gets Error 31: Request out of range message when attempting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious what device that was attempted with? Seems we're getting different errors - Function Not Available vs. Out of range. which seems a bit odd. 

I had an issue with a previous version of the app where certain changes wouldn't stick but that was resolved with an app update.

For reference I'm using OBD11 on Android with a current app version of 0.27.0-RC2

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Function not available because we accidentally chose transmission module and that happened no matter the model year

01 engine module change on MY18 gives the error 31 and not achievable on MY18. This mod appears to only work with MY19 & 20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> Curious what device that was attempted with? Seems we're getting different errors - Function Not Available vs. Out of range. which seems a bit odd.
> 
> I had an issue with a previous version of the app where certain changes wouldn't stick but that was resolved with an app update.
> 
> ...


In my experience, out of range generally tends to appear when the OBD11 is not actually connected. 

But then again, I also thought there were different modes connected to the ignition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 872slowgti (Dec 11, 2006)

I tired on my MY19 and got a fault in the abs module.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you do the rough road optimization?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Should we start a specific audi coding thread to stop clogging up this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Should we start a specific audi coding thread to stop clogging up this thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea maybe so since we know what MY’s it works on, what parts of this coding works and how to code on VCDS and OBD11 platform and the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

872slowgti said:


> I tired on my MY19 and got a fault in the abs module.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this same error. I just ignored it, because I do seem to have improved response. I haven't thrown any dash lights yet, but haven't driven it much yet either.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you clear your faults after doing the coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DRIVING IN ECO MODE AFTER AUDI MOD!! 

It’s like amazing. You get throttle response but it doesn’t hold gears as high. Reminds me of normal drive mode before the Audi mod BUT with the throttle response. I’m liking it. Try it and report back.


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> DRIVING IN ECO MODE AFTER AUDI MOD!!
> 
> It’s like amazing. You get throttle response but it doesn’t hold gears as high. Reminds me of normal drive mode before the Audi mod BUT with the throttle response. I’m liking it. Try it and report back.
> 
> ...


And you called it placebo initially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> And you called it placebo initially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. Hey I just deactivated the rough road. I got dash lights but I just went to clear faults within the brake module and it said I had none. A few seconds later the light went away. Restarted and no faults. Now I haven’t moved yet but what is it, if anything , is it supposed to do? I’ll report back. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I know. Hey I just deactivated the rough road. I got dash lights but I just went to clear faults within the brake module and it said I had none. A few seconds later the light went away. Restarted and no faults. Now I haven’t moved yet but what is it, if anything , is it supposed to do? I’ll report back.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It does a couple of things, when activated it limits wheel spins and institutes a slight power cut to help mitigate that wheel spin. 

When off it allows slightly more wheel spin and eliminates that initial power cut. 

I turned it off this morning and got the same errors but don’t have time to dig into it today, so I turned it back on for now. 

My thoughts are with it off, you should notice a smoother launch and delivery of power. I could be thinking about that backwards though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hmm my errors went away and haven’t resurfaced. I’m gonna drive now. 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Lets create a new thread for this or move it to the OBD11 thread. I like the quick updates in this thread for new ideas but I am enjoying the conversation so far. My 2 cents worth.

Oh, and I have the Neuspeed PM and that alone fixed throttle response massively. The dang thing is super touchy now, more than my stage 2 Golf R in sport mode....but, I'm interested in trying this mod out as I still find that the power band is a little elastic (now more than ever with the PM) so going to check if this mod helps remove a bit of that efficiency edge still holding this car back. Can't wait for unitronic to come through.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Creating now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Creating now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, throw a link in here as well since others are going to read the last 5 pages and will want to know where to go


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Awesome, throw a link in here as well since others are going to read the last 5 pages and will want to know where to go


Plan to and out of nowhere while typing this all up my PC just restarted . I see posts auto save, easy to find to continue or do I need to type it all back up?

Ok, it’s up! Thank you everyone for chipping in, testing, and feel free to chime in there now. 

"Audi" Engine Mod for Throttle Response
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9425819&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Found an awesome deal on an MK7.5 R Exhaust.

Going to clean up the tips as best I can over the weekend, and then book an install.

Can't wait to loose the fake tips!









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Installed raceng DSG/Tiptronic shifter today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Found an awesome deal on an MK7.5 R Exhaust.
> 
> Going to clean up the tips as best I can over the weekend, and then book an install.
> 
> ...


Look at you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

TigR said:


> Installed raceng DSG/Tiptronic shifter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! 

Let's see some pictures of those blank button overlays! 

Have always wanted to pick up a set!



2019 Highline R Line


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Found an awesome deal on an MK7.5 R Exhaust.
> 
> Going to clean up the tips as best I can over the weekend, and then book an install.
> 
> ...


You know you’ll have to extend the pipes on the mufflers to reach the back of the bumper on the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Look at you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers! Was on the fence big time, found this one and said fk it! 


TigR said:


> You know you’ll have to extend the pipes on the mufflers to reach the back of the bumper on the Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes have a local exhaust shop thats going to do the work. 

Cutting off the R resonator, and having the tips extended so so they poke out if the rear bumper a bit. 

I'll take off the fake exhausts, and re-route the parking sensor cable myself to cut down on shop time. 

Really good thread on VW Watercooled Aus forums regarding the swap. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea maybe so since we know what MY’s it works on, what parts of this coding works and how to code on VCDS and OBD11 platform and the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Facebook member got it working on his MY18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

zimmie2652 said:


> A Facebook member got it working on his MY18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do share!!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Golf R Exhaust mod was pretty easy and love the results.









Here's the link on the forum: 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9409809-MK7-Golf-R-Exhaust-on-MQB-Tiguan&highlight=exhaust

And more details in my build thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9411251-mattchatr-build-thread-2019-Highline-Rline-Pyrit-DAP-3rd-row&highlight=mattchatr+build+thread


----------



## HMCS JK (Jan 3, 2014)

Wife test drove one today and she liked it enough that we’re coming back next weekend to buy it


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Mine is been sitting at the dealer for 2 days and have to wait till Monday. The rear parking sensor threw an error. TOok it in and the module hd to be replaced. The module was replaced and code till was there. So i have to wait till Monday till they contact VW headquarters and see what is the next step, My tiggy SE Rline has 400 miles..
I miss her... lol


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Took the Tiguan out on the Bonneville Salt Flats. Pretty cool place!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to go there. Didn’t know you could just drive on in. Is there a charge? Did u do a top speed run?


Kurt


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a great picture on the Flats! I've been past the exit a few times, but I also didn't know you could actually drive on the Flats.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’ve always wanted to go there. Didn’t know you could just drive on in. Is there a charge? Did u do a top speed run?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Ya there is a rest stop off i80 with a path leading to the salt flats. I didnt do a top speed run because of the topper and car being loaded with camping staff. To get to the place they race you have to exit a few miles after the rest stop and drive about 10mins down a road that deadends into the salt flats. The wife and I are headed out to Oregon to camp on the beach.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Ya there is a rest stop off i80 with a path leading to the salt flats. I didnt do a top speed run because of the topper and car being loaded with camping staff. To get to the place they race you have to exit a few miles after the rest stop and drive about 10mins down a road that deadends into the salt flats. The wife and I are headed out to Oregon to camp on the beach.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That’s awesome!! I was planning on road tripping out west for Kansas City to the Pacific Northwest and you into Canada. Well covid cancelled that. So maybe next year. It was gonna be EPIC!! When you get to Oregon wave really big and say Kurt from KC says HI!! My dads ENTIRE FAMILY LIVES THERE. LOL. Have fun and can’t wait to see pics!! 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Working on a write up for fogs, but here’s a video to get an idea. 

https://youtu.be/im0jpcbkWQo

Coding for cornering lights (and in my doc) has a lower and upper speed threshold for when fogs turn on during turning. There are two values that tie into the speed threshold and that is the degree change of the steering wheel from top dead center. 










Untere is set to 80 degrees and Obere is set to 120 degrees from top dead center by default. My video above is set to 5 degrees for testing and video purposes. My lower speed limit is 0 mph and my upper is 44.74 mph (72 km/h personal setting, default is 50 km/h). Turn the wheel 80 degrees at a standstill and fogs enable, the change to 5 degrees shows how quick you can have the fogs turn on. 5 is too sensitive in my opinion and can cause distraction or attention from cops. I tested 5 degrees on the way home and by chance was behind a van and the change worked right up to 45 mph as expected by watching reflection. 

I’ve changed mine to 30 degrees from top dead center of the steering wheel for both lower and upper speed limit. Feels like a good compromise so far as it only enables with a sufficient bend/curve in the road. For purposes in the country I again upped my upper speed threshold from 72 km/h (44.74) to 120 km/h (74.56 mph) with the obere setting also set to 30 degrees top dead center. Will try to test this evening at speed to see if a changed to the obere (upper) degree value should be different. 

Once confirmed will provide video, write up in a separate thread and update to my mod doc for reference. 

Kurt has helped also with some testing. 

*if you’re wondering my fog fade is set to 125% (default is 50%) so that’s why they don’t immediately cut off when going from side to side. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Working on a write up for fogs, but here’s a video to get an idea.
> 
> https://youtu.be/im0jpcbkWQo
> 
> ...


When setting fog lights to act as cornering lights, do the main headlights lose their built in cornering light function? The factory LED headlights have reflectors on the inner most portion that serve this function currently - does that turn off when fog lights assume this?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> When setting fog lights to act as cornering lights, do the main headlights lose their built in cornering light function? The factory LED headlights have reflectors on the inner most portion that serve this function currently - does that turn off when fog lights assume this?


Nope. They still work. So you get double the cornering lights. Unfortunately though, those LEDs in the headlight I think are brighter than the fogs haha


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I know it's technically a downgrade, but swapped out the dash trim to the S version. It's always bothered me that one piece never matched any other piece of the interior. 

Before:










After:










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Nope. They still work. So you get double the cornering lights. Unfortunately though, those LEDs in the headlight I think are brighter than the fogs haha


Running LEDs for my fogs so brighter than stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reporting back and after changing the upper limits, didn’t exhibit the same behavior when i set it to only 30 degrees on the lower limit and leaving the upper limit degree and speed alone. Fogs failed to engage, may be because the lower and upper degree of 30 matching cancel each other out for some reason. May explain why the default values are different and not the same. More testing to commence!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Traded it in for a Cross Sport 2.0t 4Motion. I'll miss the Tiguan, but the Cross Sport was just a better fit.



















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

gti_addict said:


> Traded it in for a Cross Sport 2.0t 4Motion. I'll miss the Tiguan, but the Cross Sport was just a better fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! California?? 


Kurt


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Yup I'm in the Cali Bay Area. 

It's funny to see all the complaints on low power in the Atlas forums, but the 2.0t has way more response than the Tiguan does. Considering it's bigger and weighs more it's a lot better to drive, even in Eco it doesn't lag much.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Fresh coat of Collinite 915. Traveller Jones approves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Parting out my tiguan. Bought a summer car (135i) and will keep the tig stock for the wife.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9426783-21in-oem-audi-wheels-(forged)-Pirelli-Pzero


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

nothing big, put yellow led fog bulbs in


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

What fog bulbs are those?


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

jonese said:


> What fog bulbs are those?


been getting a lot of interests since I posited. Here is the link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CTMT2LY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No errors on my end, the price is for a pair, and it's great value, they stay that color with extended use, even better than the PIAA's that I had.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Debadged the wife’s rear end and washed er up along with mine. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Popped off the fake exhaust covers today, started with the write up by @matchatr - Cheers for the write up! - resorted to using a rubber mallet after I got frustrated and they came right out! - WOOHOO no more fake exhaust! 

Ended up at the shop a bit late, so only had time for a quick quote and some rough measurements, she goes back Monday for the install.

Also installing a Neuspeed RSB, still deciding on which stiffness setting to use.




























PS - I wish there was a way to fix post formatting in Tapatalk....


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing new, just snapped a pic next to one of my customer's twin turbo R8's we're wrapping up at the shop


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

HappyTiggy said:


> Popped off the fake exhaust covers today, started with the write up by @matchatr - Cheers for the write up! - resorted to using a rubber mallet after I got frustrated and they came right out! - WOOHOO no more fake exhaust!
> 
> Ended up at the shop a bit late, so only had time for a quick quote and some rough measurements, she goes back Monday for the install.
> 
> ...


Nice, you're gonna love the look. I get a ton of comments on mine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn’t do anything but need the passenger front door lock fixed, but wife is adding an Audi Q5 to the family. Found out the keyfob insurance for her will cover my Tiguan, pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Didn’t do anything but need the passenger front door lock fixed, but wife is adding an Audi Q5 to the family. Found out the keyfob insurance for her will cover my Tiguan, pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations .


Kurt


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

*Just picked up a new Tiguan*

I just bought a new Tiguan SE, with sunroof and 3rd row seat. It's in Pyrite Silver, with storm gray seats. Pretty happy so far. Coming from a 2017 Sportwagen.
My plan is to get crossbars and a set of wheels for winter tires (I live in Michigan).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Tinted the windows with ceramic and added a Yakima roof rack with a 47” windshield.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


Curious, you have to get a v1 or v2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]ECS made a universal model that works with version 1 & 2 due to their unique design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]ECS made a universal model that works with version 1 & 2 due to their unique design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting be curious to see how long it holds up. Mk7 guys had lotsa problems with them ripping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, did the MK7 also have different versions? ECS seems to be confident in this part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

About to get the rear brakes done. I’ve got 71,393 miles and the driver rear sounds like the pad has cracked apart inside the caliper. Buncha scuffing and grinding noises lol. Word of the wise that if you hit 65k and haven’t needed to do your rear brakes yet, better get it scheduled.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, did the MK7 also have different versions? ECS seems to be confident in this part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. All MQBs use either v1 or v2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savvv said:


> About to get the rear brakes done. I’ve got 71,393 miles and the driver rear sounds like the pad has cracked apart inside the caliper. Buncha scuffing and grinding noises lol. Word of the wise that if you hit 65k and haven’t needed to do your rear brakes yet, better get it scheduled.


How have you made it that far? 

It seems most people can’t even make it to 40k on the rears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea at my 30K service last month I was told I got maybe 10-15K left on my rears. Wonder if you can turn the rotors once before getting new rotors. I once owned a Ford Focus in my stupid days and they used soft metal so you got new brakes and rotors . If so I’ll start buying aftermarket stuff now for that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

*2020 4Motion*

So far did the dash storage and the arm rest console tray.
Looking at the 4Motion logos but no sure I can do it straight.
Considering some 3mm pin stripping for the side A/C vents to stop the chrome reflection in the windows when checking the side view mirrors.
Sequential turn signals are on the list when I get the courage to do them.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know how much rotors and pads usually run at the dealership? I’m also gonna be due soon also. Tiguan’s rotors seem so cheap. Both my front and rear rotors are severely scored 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone know how much rotors and pads usually run at the dealership? I’m also gonna be due soon also. Tiguan’s rotors seem so cheap. Both my front and rear rotors are severely scored
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I noticed the same, but they don’t make noise or have rough braking. I know that Ford was 1500 for the fronts at the dealer. I’d rather buy the parts and just pay the dealer labor to install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

zimmie2652 said:


> How have you made it that far?
> 
> It seems most people can’t even make it to 40k on the rears.
> 
> ...


Got that magic touch lol. I downshift sometimes while braking too. Who knows


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Got that magic touch lol. I downshift sometimes while braking too. Who knows


I’m @ 26k and my pads are at 80 front 70 rear. Rotors are looking good as well. I’m the same way. I coast a lot till I need to brake. Pisses people off but what is the damn hurry to get to a red light?? Lol. Plus I use the ACC all the time and that really helps as it just retards the throttle to slow car down. 


Kurt


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Tint the windows... including the windshield... its been 113* all last week here in Las Vegas...


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> been getting a lot of interests since I posited. Here is the link:
> 
> amazoncom/gp/product/B01CTMT2LY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> No errors on my end, the price is for a pair, and it's great value, they stay that color with extended use, even better than the PIAA's that I had.


Just checking - you used the H8 bulbs?


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> Just checking - you used the H8 bulbs?


Yup I sure did!


----------



## aandrew (Aug 21, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Debadged the wife’s rear end and washed er up along with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your front side markers vinyled with laminx? Which color film are you using? Yours has great coverage of the orange

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Anyone have issues early on with a tranny leak? I got 3500 miles on and discovered some spots on the ground the other morning. After some investigating I found transmission fluid leaking, but cant tell where from. It’s both on top of the trans and ran down obviously. No shifting problems, runs fine, no check engine or fault codes. Where could this come from that could get on top of the trans? It hits the shop today so fingers crossed it’s something easy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beer_is_good said:


> Anyone have issues early on with a tranny leak? I got 3500 miles on and discovered some spots on the ground the other morning. After some investigating I found transmission fluid leaking, but cant tell where from. It’s both on top of the trans and ran down obviously. No shifting problems, runs fine, no check engine or fault codes. Where could this come from that could get on top of the trans? It hits the shop today so fingers crossed it’s something easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be a thing with 2020s, I’ve seen a good number of people posting about it in other Internet forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Seems to be a thing with 2020s, I’ve seen a good number of people posting about it in other Internet forums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I guess that’s both good and bad. Do you recall what anyone said was the issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

jonfran21 said:


> swapped in UROtuning smoked front side markers and Beamtech LED fogs


Do you have a link to the fog lights you use?
Did you need an additional resistor?


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got rid of the unsightly warning labels on the sun visors that we have here in the States.


Do you have a link to these stickers ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/c43/VW_-_Tiguan.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://www.badgeskins.com/store/c43/VW_-_Tiguan.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did your stick well? Mine stuck fine but others have said they had problems. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but here are some tips that helped mine:

1. Make sure you clean the f out of the visor. I did alcohol wipes, then warm rag with a little soap, wiped dry and then did it a second go around. 

2. Make sure it’s over 70 degrees out (that’s Fahrenheit gents, my first attempt was when it was over 70 at install and then 40 degrees overnight)

3. Do NOT get any finger prints on the adhesive, even a little touch to the corner and have fun trying to get it to stay stuck. 

4. Press hard and use a vinyl squeegee repeatedly, and when you think you’re good do it again. 

5. Overnight let gravity be your friend and flip the visors towards the window. 

6. In the morning, more squeegee action

7. I did squeegee action for about a week or so when I first got in the car, at stops and before I exited. 

8. Don’t expose to the sun too much as they will start to pull from the fabric. *They state don’t leave them in the sun for too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Does anyone know how much rotors and pads usually run at the dealership? I’m also gonna be due soon also. Tiguan’s rotors seem so cheap. Both my front and rear rotors are severely scored
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rears at the dealer are $370 plus tax. 

I would have done these myself, but, Centric doesn’t currently have the CryoTreated plain rotors on TireRack’s site, and the ones on the car were sounding so bad that I didn’t feel like driving all week waiting for parts to show up. Plus, it’s a company vehicle so nothing like swiping your boss’s AMEX. Haha!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Installed my black and red BFI shift boot to match my knob finally. Man what a bitch that was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Rears at the dealer are $370 plus tax.
> 
> I would have done these myself, but, Centric doesn’t currently have the CryoTreated plain rotors on TireRack’s site, and the ones on the car were sounding so bad that I didn’t feel like driving all week waiting for parts to show up. Plus, it’s a company vehicle so nothing like swiping your boss’s AMEX. Haha!


What about these?

https://www.tirerack.com/brakes/bra...4MOTION+R-Line+Pkg&autoYear=2019&autoModClar=

May just the rears now and pads to just have the dealer install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What about these?
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/brakes/bra...4MOTION+R-Line+Pkg&autoYear=2019&autoModClar=
> 
> ...


1. Would be hard to justify the cost of slotted rotors vs the OE plains. 

2. Don’t much care for slotted on a daily. More dust etc


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to know, first return I got when entering crypto treated rotors in Google that linked to tire rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Spent $2700... It's quieter now than it was before. I swear I can't hear the turbo at all. Easier to see what I replaced than what the new parts are.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

CBtsi33 said:


> Parting out my tiguan. Bought a summer car (135i) and will keep the tig stock for the wife.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9426783-21in-oem-audi-wheels-(forged)-Pirelli-Pzero



I SUPER dig those wheels!! :thumbup: Good job!!


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> Spent $2700... It's quieter now than it was before. I swear I can't hear the turbo at all. Easier to see what I replaced than what the new parts are.
> 
> $2700 ???? Just mention the parts and then give us some more detailed info on that damn APR tune!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DCdubz111 said:


> zackdawley said:
> 
> 
> > Spent $2700... It's quieter now than it was before. I swear I can't hear the turbo at all. Easier to see what I replaced than what the new parts are.
> ...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

DCdubz111 said:


> zackdawley said:
> 
> 
> > Spent $2700... It's quieter now than it was before. I swear I can't hear the turbo at all. Easier to see what I replaced than what the new parts are.
> ...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah I've been beta testing the tune, it's wonderful.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

zackdawley said:


> Oh yeah I've been beta testing the tune, it's wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I bet!!!!! Videos please!

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I bet!!!!! Videos please!
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/dhgJKrr9ucU

That was fresh off the flight from Alabama... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> DCdubz111 said:
> 
> 
> > Raceline R600 intake, APR inlet, neuspeed charge pipe & turbo muffler delete, APR intercooler, APR red ignition coils, and an oil change... Was like 5 hours of labor.
> ...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

It's super quite

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

zackdawley said:


> DCdubz111 said:
> 
> 
> > Raceline R600 intake, APR inlet, neuspeed charge pipe & turbo muffler delete, APR intercooler, APR red ignition coils, and an oil change... Was like 5 hours of labor.
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s a MK2 owner that has a Leyo setup if you’re curious about the sound. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CClGlqdBNlB/?igshid=1g20ktgf57dw2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Fitted some Pirelli P Zero's, letting them clean themselves before railing on them, but so far I'm happy.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Scrapped the ugly orange marker lights for a smoked set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> Fitted some Pirelli P Zero's, letting them clean themselves before railing on them, but so far I'm happy.





Jadams871 said:


> Scrapped the ugly orange marker lights for a smoked set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great guys! 


Kurt


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

Welcomed an SEL R line to the family! Absolutely loveeee it. Only complaint is the easy open tailgate is really spotty.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks great guys!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]TigR [/mention] Gorgeous!  Is it all vinyl? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Agacom said:


> Welcomed an SEL R line to the family! Absolutely loveeee it. Only complaint is the easy open tailgate is really spotty.


Congrats!

On that, anyone figure out the "trick" to getting the foot operated tailgate down?
Super spotty for me too.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Good day for the Tiggy installed an MK7.5 R Exhaust along with a Neuspeed RSB! 

R Lines should have come with this exhaust from the factory...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Super easy install









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Jadams871 said:


> Scrapped the ugly orange marker lights for a smoked set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice... mine should be delivered on Friday


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> On that, anyone figure out the "trick" to getting the foot operated tailgate down?
> Super spotty for me too.


Thanks! Yeah I can’t seem to figure out the trick either. It ends up working when I’m not even trying and it seems so random!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Good day for the Tiggy installed an MK7.5 R Exhaust along with a Neuspeed RSB!
> 
> R Lines should have come with this exhaust from the factory...


Looks awesome! Can I ask where you ordered the exhaust from? Did you install yourself too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Agacom said:


> Looks awesome! Can I ask where you ordered the exhaust from? Did you install yourself too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Found a great deal on the exhaust via Kijiji its off of a 2018 Golf R. (Scored it for $200 with the valves/motors)

Had the work done by a professional exhaust shop, as there is a fair bit of cutting/welding involved, the Golf R muffler mounts up to the same mounts as the Tiggy muffler, but the tips need to be cut off and extended. Took the shop a solid couple hours to do and get the tips right. 

Here's a pic of the Golf R muffler mounted without extending the tips (snapped the pic while it was being mocked up)









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Does 2016 S3 muffler fit on the 2018+ Tiguan? I would think maybe as it’s MQB. Seems like it would be the same as the Golf R correct? LMK. THANKS 


Kurt


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Good day for the Tiggy installed an MK7.5 R Exhaust along with a Neuspeed RSB!
> 
> R Lines should have come with this exhaust from the factory...
> 
> ...


Nice! It's really coming together.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Does 2016 S3 muffler fit on the 2018+ Tiguan? I would think maybe as it’s MQB. Seems like it would be the same as the Golf R correct? LMK. THANKS
> 
> 
> Kurt


I'd guess that fitment is similar - though, the tips might extend further to accommodate the sedan vs. hatch body style.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Does 2016 S3 muffler fit on the 2018+ Tiguan? I would think maybe as it’s MQB. Seems like it would be the same as the Golf R correct? LMK. THANKS
> 
> 
> Kurt


Looks pretty similar to the Golf R exhaust I used.


Preppy said:


> Nice! It's really coming together.


Cheers!! 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

new tires for next spring/summer!   










Kurt


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> new tires for next spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bad of a price! Which place do you buy your tires?

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> That's not bad of a price! Which place do you buy your tires?
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/183627033194


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Does 2016 S3 muffler fit on the 2018+ Tiguan? I would think maybe as it’s MQB. Seems like it would be the same as the Golf R correct? LMK. THANKS
> 
> 
> Kurt


Its the same, and given that either way the tips will need modification, even if it were wider than the hatch they mount up the same. You'll have to get rid of the resonator anyway, it won't fit on the Tiguan because the gas tank is bigger but you don't need it on our car. The Tig is super quiet and added absolutely no improvement in exhaust note on our b cycle engines, even with the valves welded open on mine. This is purely cosmetic, but looks way better than the fake tips.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you seen this about the new explorer st tips

In order to keep the soot off the tips, the exhaust exits out the bottom of the tips ...go figure :screwy:

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a28206984/2020-ford-explorer-st-exhaust-weird/


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Good day for the Tiggy installed an MK7.5 R Exhaust along with a Neuspeed RSB!
> 
> R Lines should have come with this exhaust from the factory...


Looks Great!!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Its the same, and given that either way the tips will need modification, even if it were wider than the hatch they mount up the same. You'll have to get rid of the resonator anyway, it won't fit on the Tiguan because the gas tank is bigger but you don't need it on our car. The Tig is super quiet and added absolutely no improvement in exhaust note on our b cycle engines, even with the valves welded open on mine. This is purely cosmetic, but looks way better than the fake tips.


Cool I found one in Texas on Facebook marketplace for $100. It’s just the muffler with the tips off a 2016 S3


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

90% pass windshield, 25% all the way around









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> 90% pass windshield, 25% all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 70 on front and 20 all round.  


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have 70 on front and 20 all round.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I was tempted, but 35% is limit, so I'm already pushing it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Installed dynamic turn signals

https://youtu.be/fFoshniSnyQ

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I was tempted, but 35% is limit, so I'm already pushing it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


In Missouri new cars are exempt from inspections for 10 years or 100,000 miles. 


Kurt


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> In Missouri new cars are exempt from inspections for 10 years or 100,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Wow! That is nice. In NJ, only 5 years but for inspection, it is only emmisions. So you won't fail for having front driver/passenger tints ( can't have one at all regardless how light it is) but can be stopped by cops. You can submit though for Exemption if you have a medical condition (ie dermal) with a doctor's note.

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> In Missouri new cars are exempt from inspections for 10 years or 100,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Oh it's not inspection, cops carry light meters 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Had a friend powder coat his oem wheels today, so I figured I’d share. Cost him $135 a wheel.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> In Missouri new cars are exempt from inspections for 10 years or 100,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Damn you’re lucky... here in NY tint is part of inspection as of 2017, and the inspection is yearly even on new cars. I got my front windows tinted at 20% back in July but now when it’s time for inspection in January I have to take the tint off or I won’t pass. Even 35% and 50% wouldn’t pass. It’s so ridiculous. 

They use so much salt on the roads here hence the yearly inspections but it’s just so annoying how tint was added to the inspection. Before that tint was still illegal but you’d be hard pressed to find a cop that actually wrote tickets for it. 

Tint makes the Tiguan look so much better. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Wow! That is nice. In NJ, only 5 years but for inspection, it is only emmisions. So you won't fail for having front driver/passenger tints ( can't have one at all regardless how light it is) but can be stopped by cops. You can submit though for Exemption if you have a medical condition (ie dermal) with a doctor's note.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk





zackdawley said:


> Oh it's not inspection, cops carry light meters
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yes NJ is awful. You can’t even pump your own gas. So weird. And our cops don’t carry meters. You all live in funky states. Sorry. 


Kurt


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

The set is ready to install









Wysłane z mojego ELE-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes NJ is awful. You can’t even pump your own gas. So weird. And our cops don’t carry meters. You all live in funky states. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Oregon you can't pump gas either, but people get fixit tickets for tint often... I mean some people get away with no front plate, but if you get the wrong cop, you're ****ed 

I can already tell a difference with 90% pass on the windshield, which is good since I have to let the tint cure.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

For those possibly contemplating it, the mk7 shift boot doesn’t exactly fit very well. 

Just a heads up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got back from Oregon just a few days ago. I had hoped to take the Tiguan for a drive on the beach however they had the beaches closed to vehicles to help with crowd control due to covid. I was able to get this shot early one morning leaving our rental in Oceanside, OR.









Photo quality is **** because I am not a vip on Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

What part of Oregon? I have tons of family there. 


Kurt


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What part of Oregon? I have tons of family there.
> 
> 
> Kurt


We stayed right around Tillamook, camped at Cape Lookout and visited some beached up and down the coast. We have some friends the live near Portland and do a camping trip each year so we joined them this time. I asked around if anyone knew 2019TiguanSELPRLINE and they all looked at me like I was on crack :screwy:


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> Installed dynamic turn signals
> 
> https://youtu.be/fFoshniSnyQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Awesome! How did you do this?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> We stayed right around Tillamook, camped at Cape Lookout and visited some beached up and down the coast. We have some friends the live near Portland and do a camping trip each year so we joined them this time. I asked around if anyone knew 2019TiguanSELPRLINE and they all looked at me like I was on crack :screwy:


Haha. Funny. Tillamook. I love their cheese. I buy it at Costco. I was going to go that way in a week into Canada but you know...Covid19. . So maybe next year. I got a luno life air mattress too for that trip. Hopefully I can go next year. 


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your stay, hopefully you didn't get yelled at by a gas station attendant for trying to pump you own gas. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

deleted


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> For those possibly contemplating it, the mk7 shift boot doesn’t exactly fit very well.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> ...


It has always been a mystery to me which shiftboot we'd order from BFI. Was the MK7 one too big, too small, or downright just not the right size for the hole (that's what she said, yeah yeah).


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

stormTrooperIG said:


> It has always been a mystery to me which shiftboot we'd order from BFI. Was the MK7 one too big, too small, or downright just not the right size for the hole (that's what she said, yeah yeah).


I prefer "umm phrasing"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> It has always been a mystery to me which shiftboot we'd order from BFI. Was the MK7 one too big, too small, or downright just not the right size for the hole (that's what she said, yeah yeah).


It’s a smidge too big and there is a decent amount of excess fabric. Prevented me from really getting a good tight fit around the trim ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Picked up APR ignition coils and the turbo muffler delete today. Anyone know if I’ll need to do anything after install? Or is it just plug and play? They shouldn’t, but curious if the coils will throw a code.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Beer_is_good said:


> Picked up APR ignition coils and the turbo muffler delete today. Anyone know if I’ll need to do anything after install? Or is it just plug and play? They shouldn’t, but curious if the coils will throw a code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the APR turbo inlet elbow?


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> Do you have the APR turbo inlet elbow?


Not yet, that's next paycheck. I'm slowly buying all the stuff I want then I'll take a day and install it all together.


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Changed over to LED 









What a difference the lights make


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beer_is_good said:


> Picked up APR ignition coils and the turbo muffler delete today. Anyone know if I’ll need to do anything after install? Or is it just plug and play? They shouldn’t, but curious if the coils will throw a code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plug N Play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How much of an impact will the APR coils make?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> How much of an impact will the APR coils make?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a stand alone not much from what I can tell. Maybe a little better throttle response. With plugs, coils, new inlet pipe, and a tune, hopefully I’ll be a little quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

First oil change at 5k miles today 10 months into replacement ownership...99.9% of the miles were all city. Weird to see the green tint to the 508 spec oil...the 32mm oil filter housing socket along drain plug tool to make life easier. 

Now I wonder if there is a way to set the service interval from 10k miles to 5k miles since the wife only drives city....??









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Got APR tuned


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Got APR tuned


Was it worth that fat stack?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Savvv said:


> Was it worth that fat stack?


For me, yes. It fixes the only thing about the car that annoyed me.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> First oil change at 5k miles today 10 months into replacement ownership...99.9% of the miles were all city. Weird to see the green tint to the 508 spec oil...the 32mm oil filter housing socket along drain plug tool to make life easier.
> 
> Now I wonder if there is a way to set the service interval from 10k miles to 5k miles since the wife only drives city....??
> 
> ...


OBD11 will allow you to reset it to whatever interval you desire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

zimmie2652 said:


> OBD11 will allow you to reset it to whatever interval you desire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to search... I've got the Ross tech cable.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> I'll have to search... I've got the Ross tech cable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Got you covered. Had this in my bookmarks. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=saMpQsjHrxM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> ... Now I wonder if there is a way to set the service interval from 10k miles to 5k miles since the wife only drives city....??


Yes, example and semi walk-thru at:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?24013-Change-service-interval


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

You guys are the best!! Saved me the search time...now to sneak outside during the morning tomorrow while it rains. Also want to make the changes for the radio so I can make changes and input while driving. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> First oil change at 5k miles today 10 months into replacement ownership...99.9% of the miles were all city. Weird to see the green tint to the 508 spec oil...the 32mm oil filter housing socket along drain plug tool to make life easier.
> 
> Now I wonder if there is a way to set the service interval from 10k miles to 5k miles since the wife only drives city....??
> 
> ...


If you are running full synthetic oil. Why do you want to change at 5k? Synthetic is engineered for longer intervals correct? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> First oil change at 5k miles today 10 months into replacement ownership...99.9% of the miles were all city. Weird to see the green tint to the 508 spec oil...the 32mm oil filter housing socket along drain plug tool to make life easier.
> 
> Now I wonder if there is a way to set the service interval from 10k miles to 5k miles since the wife only drives city....??
> 
> ...


Also wonder if this is the same oil they use at the dealership? Or if it’s just a huge barrel of Castro’s or something? LOL. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> If you are running full synthetic oil. Why do you want to change at 5k? Synthetic is engineered for longer intervals correct?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Precautionary maintenance never hurts. I run 5k intervals as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Went in for a PPF/Ceramic inspection yesterday so gave her a solid wash!

Shop even hooked me up with some 3M Vynil going to try wrapping the middle slats of the grill.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> If you are running full synthetic oil. Why do you want to change at 5k? Synthetic is engineered for longer intervals correct?
> 
> 
> Kurt


While true, a car that only does stop and go city miles is a lot harder on the engine and oil. And like zimmie said, preventative maintenance. 

My brother who is a shop foreman at a local dealer texts me pictures all the time and tells me story's why people's cars have major repairs and a lot of it is just plain carelessness from owners. Oh and he too does his oil changes on his C300 Sport every 5k because as he is a stop and go city driver for the most part...I guess the only down side of having a somewhat short commute that doesn't have access to highway. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Also want to make the changes for the radio so I can make changes and input while driving.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


This one takes a bit of time because there are so many to change. While you're at it you can also unlock Android Auto and Apple Car Play to allow the keyboard while in motion (I forget what those adaptations are called off tho top of my head).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]VDoubleUVR6 [/mention]those changes you want to the radio, Nav, Apple CarPlay and Android Auto is in my doc in my signature. A little time consuming but worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]VDoubleUVR6 [/mention]those changes you want to the radio, Nav, Apple CarPlay and Android Auto is in my doc in my signature. A little time consuming but worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you...I've actually downloaded a few different versions of your document earlier this year when I made the start stop and blinker changes. I'll download the latest....again thank you to you and the others who've done all this work and documentation!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome, I’m not changing the file name anymore so that any updates made are always available from the link. I think my last update was about 2 weeks ago after documenting the “Audi” engine mod. 

For items in red, if anyone has answers to them I’m open to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just tried applying vinyl to center grill slat during a brief break in the rain here and sh!t not easy and the dips don’t help at all.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just tried applying vinyl to center grill slat during a brief break in the rain here and sh!t not easy and the dips don’t help at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was looking to do the same. A shop told me they would do it for $50 so imma do it there and save myself the trouble I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

$50 is worth it. Just don’t want some shop telling me they need to take of the grill to do because you don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclosey (Nov 23, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> $50 is worth it. Just don’t want some shop telling me they need to take of the grill to do because you don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not that hard. But I do suggest taking apart the grille. Of you don't you will see some chrome from where you cut. With it off you can use a heat gun and wrap around the edges









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mclosey said:


> It is not that hard. But I do suggest taking apart the grille. Of you don't you will see some chrome from where you cut. With it off you can use a heat gun and wrap around the edges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys ever considered this? You just stick it on but you don't have to take out the grill. 
US $59.32 22%OFF | For Tiguan Second Generation 2017-2019 4pcs Front Grill Strip Net Decoration Stickers Bumper Trim Cover Car exterior decoration
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXfp7TQ









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mclosey said:


> It is not that hard. But I do suggest taking apart the grille. Of you don't you will see some chrome from where you cut. With it off you can use a heat gun and wrap around the edges
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Guys ever considered this? You just stick it on but you don't have to take out the grill.
> US $59.32 22%OFF | For Tiguan Second Generation 2017-2019 4pcs Front Grill Strip Net Decoration Stickers Bumper Trim Cover Car exterior decoration
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXfp7TQ
> 
> ...


Know of anyone who has done these? I can’t imagine the tolerances are great. Looks like I’ll just spray with plastidip and glossifier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Thule box installed. Really enjoy how low profile it is especially with the aero bars









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

FINALLY got rid of the tacky chrome plastic rear license plate the dealers put on! And a few things to keep my lady purdy! Haha


























From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Got my smoked LED side markers installed... tint was done


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> Got my smoked LED side markers installed... tint was done


I’m about to buy some, they pretty easy to put in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> FINALLY got rid of the tacky chrome plastic rear license plate the dealers put on! And a few things to keep my lady purdy! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how that Bosch works out. I’ve been eyeing that exact model. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dp0p said:


> I’m about to buy some, they pretty easy to put in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As simple as pop out, pop in. 

The two easy methods are 

1) wiggling it out with a butterknife, pop out reflector and pop in new one.

2) undo the front 3/4 screws in the wheel arch trim, reach in and pop out the reflector. Change and pop back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> As simple as pop out, pop in.
> 
> The two easy methods are
> 
> ...


Easy enough, you have a link for yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dp0p said:


> Easy enough, you have a link for yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Urotuning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Installed Aerofabb front splitter 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Know of anyone who has done these? I can’t imagine the tolerances are great. Looks like I’ll just spray with plastidip and glossifier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have it on our Atlas. It's a mold of the actual grill slats. The mold has 3m adhesive and you just stick it on top of the chrome. The Atlas is not all black but for the Tiguan, there is an option of all black. 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dp0p said:


> Easy enough, you have a link for yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can also just take a long, thin flathead and from the wheel well there are slits you can slide the flathead through and pop the upper clip to pop it right out. Line up with the light and go from top down. You’ll feel it catch and pop. 

Imagine from this pic this is the driver side marker light, tab at the top, easy peasy, lemon squeezy. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> I actually have it on our Atlas. It's a mold of the actual grill slats. The mold has 3m adhesive and you just stick it on top of the chrome. The Atlas is not all black but for the Tiguan, there is an option of all black.
> 
> Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


Curious of a close up? Are they thick where it’s noticeable? Might just get straight lazy and get a set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can also just take a long, thin flathead and from the wheel well there are slits you can slide the flathead through and pop the upper clip to pop it right out. Line up with the light and go from top down. You’ll feel it catch and pop.
> 
> Imagine from this pic this is the driver side marker light, tab at the top, easy peasy, lemon squeezy.
> 
> ...


Just bought some! Thanks for the pic, super easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! I can’t take credit for that technique, but quicker than the other methods. Turn the wheel a little and you’re good to go. I did mine at like 5 am in a dark parking lot before hitting the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Please be super careful, you could mess up the paint, which is why using a flat screw driver isn't the recommended method.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious of a close up? Are they thick where it’s noticeable? Might just get straight lazy and get a set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

zackdawley said:


> Please be super careful, you could mess up the paint, which is why using a flat screw driver isn't the recommended method.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Not gonna make much of a difference if the screwdriver is on the inside as Reihen described. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Not gonna make much of a difference if the screwdriver is on the inside as Reihen described.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not bad at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

While we’re talking body modification, I picked up a Golf MK7 rear emblem from the UK. I have yet to swap it out since I’m waiting for the inlay piece from Klii. I took a look it’s correct width, but in the picture below the area marked is definitely thicker all the away around compared to our chrome piece. Anyone else experience this? If so did you find a different vendor that had a better match?










If I don’t crack the chrome emblem, I may plan to paint it then. My original plan to was to keep the stock piece if I wanted or needed to swap it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Let me know how that Bosch works out. I’ve been eyeing that exact model.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It’s excellent actually! People hate on it but it literally has one of the highest CFM (51 CFM) advertised Definitely more suction than Rigid and longer lasting. Make sure you’re using AT LEAST a 4-amp battery. Feels like it runs slightly longer than the advertised 4 min per amp-hour, on the larger bat. But, when using a 2-amp... bye bye battery in 7-8 minute easy just vacuuming minor debris/dust and dirt


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Finally! Throttle Response Mod, Haldex Mod and Power Module Installed! Nice little trio! Still editing the install video. Full cheesin in the video haha 
 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_TKwYWiRgxuJRLGZfRcWz1uMbeLhZE6p/view?usp=drivesdk


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> It’s excellent actually! People hate on it but it literally has one of the highest CFM (51 CFM) advertised Definitely more suction than Rigid and longer lasting. Make sure you’re using AT LEAST a 4-amp battery. Feels like it runs slightly longer than the advertised 4 min per amp-hour, on the larger bat. But, when using a 2-amp... bye bye battery in 7-8 minute easy just vacuuming minor debris/dust and dirt
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Thanks for the write up and info. Now I think I’m going to Ryobi as I didn’t know they had one till this morning. I have Ryobi tools so I already have the batteries. Sucks cause I really like the Bosch. I wish EGO made a vacuum. I have batteries for them too. Lol


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> While we’re talking body modification, I picked up a Golf MK7 rear emblem from the UK. I have yet to swap it out since I’m waiting for the inlay piece from Klii. I took a look it’s correct width, but in the picture below the area marked is definitely thicker all the away around compared to our chrome piece. Anyone else experience this? If so did you find a different vendor that had a better match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone on the Facebook pages tried the mk7 “cap” and it did not fit FYI. Something about the connecting pins not lining up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know the pins line up with the one I have purchased, but the wall depth has me concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Today I added the side spoiler in the rear glass on the hatch. Think they came out dope










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

TigR said:


> Today I added the side spoiler in the rear glass on the hatch. Think they came out dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the regular spoiler you got there??? Link please.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Jmarks124 said:


> What about the regular spoiler you got there??? Link please.


It’s an eBay carbon spoiler. If you search you’ll find it. It’s the only one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

snapped a few iphone pics yesterday after a local Euro meet. Was surprisingly not the only Tiguan there, lol. Threw a surfboard up there for giggles since it was less work than the roofbox haha


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jmarks124 said:


> What about the regular spoiler you got there??? Link please.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/254698975544

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254300004335

I saw a couple of them there
Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Experimented with some of badgeskin products, not cheap but the fitment all have been decent, not 100% but good enough. I mainly wanted some gold accents to go with the white, which is a look I have really liked since i've been into cars.























































I wanted to see how the side emblems looked blacked out with a hint of gold










Decided that the shaved look is still the more desirable look for me


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

bobbysanders22 said:


> snapped a few iphone pics yesterday after a local Euro meet. Was surprisingly not the only Tiguan there, lol. Threw a surfboard up there for giggles since it was less work than the roofbox haha


Dude that green paint is looking deep!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Experimented with some of badgeskin products, not cheap but the fitment all have been decent, not 100% but good enough. I mainly wanted some gold accents to go with the white, which is a look I have really liked since i've been into cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hazards button came with an R line logo above it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Your hazards button came with an R line logo above it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. When you order the airbag light cover from badgeskins you can have it added. See pic.










Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Your hazards button came with an R line logo above it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of all people I can’t believe my eyes that you are asking this. Thanks for making me laugh soooooo hard that i had tears. 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Of all people I can’t believe my eyes that you are asking this. Thanks for making me laugh soooooo hard that i had tears.
> 
> 
> Kurt


You never know with VW man. I was like, “Wait a minute, is that a new Easter egg? I don’t have that nice little touch.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice little touch if cut good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice little touch if cut good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


right?

I mean a small % of that can be user error, but I don't think the cut was very forgiving either.

I took close up pictures on purpose to show it, but at a glance wife thought it was cool haha


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, all my R’s are pretty dead on for the grill, fender flares and the steering wheel. Considering the VW dealer I go to for service thought the R overlays were stock that I custom ordered. Sunvisor overlays, perfect. Front emblem overlay also perfect. Now, passenger airbag delete the right edge on two orders didn’t go to the edge and the angle was off. Last attempt, the button cutout was janky. Look I’m not mad at all and don’t want to come across as complaining since I’ve been extremely happy with all the other work they’ve done. It could be that something that looks simple to achieve is truly harder than one expects. I’ve pissed away more money on way dumber stuff. Plus in my mind with the pandemic I’m sure things aren’t easy and I’m happy to support them still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Of all people I can’t believe my eyes that you are asking this. Thanks for making me laugh soooooo hard that i had tears.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Can you take a pic from further away of the hazard cover, like back from driver view kinda thing?


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

schoenzyy said:


> Can you take a pic from further away of the hazard cover, like back from driver view kinda thing?


I don't know why I'm laughing, maybe I'm an dirty old man and I feel like you're asking for some dirty pix thought it was a completely innocent request.

But sure I'll take it for you, tomorrow during day time though, they don't look right at night with the bright white LEDs. Stay tuned.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, all my R’s are pretty dead on for the grill, fender flares and the steering wheel. Considering the VW dealer I go to for service thought the R overlays were stock that I custom ordered. Sunvisor overlays, perfect. Front emblem overlay also perfect. Now, passenger airbag delete the right edge on two orders didn’t go to the edge and the angle was off. Last attempt, the button cutout was janky. Look I’m not mad at all and don’t want to come across as complaining since I’ve been extremely happy with all the other work they’ve done. It could be that something that looks simple to achieve is truly harder than one expects. I’ve pissed away more money on way dumber stuff. Plus in my mind with the pandemic I’m sure things aren’t easy and I’m happy to support them still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took this piece off fully to wrap it previously and it still was wonky. The sides aren’t exactly conducive to wrapping and cutting unless you’re super confident you won’t cut into the plastic. 

The wrap I had also didn’t match anything else but it was just a feeler to see if I’d like it. Ultimately I did not so I forgot all about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Popped off the fake exhaust covers today, started with the write up by @matchatr - Cheers for the write up! - resorted to using a rubber mallet after I got frustrated and they came right out! - WOOHOO no more fake exhaust!


I heard that the TDI Tiguan got open bumper inserts.... have you looked into that?
Not sure if you get a diesel option up there in the Great White North...

Do you have a link to the write up by matchatr ?

.. and what are the little broken pieces ?


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> I heard that the TDI Tiguan got open bumper inserts.... have you looked into that?
> Not sure if you get a diesel option up there in the Great White North...
> 
> Do you have a link to the write up by matchatr ?
> ...


No sadly VW didn't bring the TDI MK2 Tiguan's to North America... 

Luckily our R Line bumpers have a pretty clean cut out as well, you just need to remove the fake exhaust trim which is what you see above, comes off fairly easy, without breaking. 

I did this all to make room for an MK7R exhaust, looks like this now:


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> snapped a few iphone pics yesterday after a local Euro meet. Was surprisingly not the only Tiguan there, lol. Threw a surfboard up there for giggles since it was less work than the roofbox haha





That green is beautiful. I sell VW's at a dealership. And I wish they made that available for the 2020 se rline black edition...I went with black instead... super jealous 😛


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

Finally got my hitch installed and bike rack put on. It was sketchy for me putting them on the roof.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MCMLXIX said:


> I heard that the TDI Tiguan got open bumper inserts.... have you looked into that?
> Not sure if you get a diesel option up there in the Great White North...
> 
> Do you have a link to the write up by matchatr ?
> ...


Here's the link to my build:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9411251-mattchatr-build-thread-2019-Highline-Rline-Pyrit-DAP-3rd-row&highlight=mattchatr+build+thread

Plus the Exhaust specific one:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9409809-MK7-Golf-R-Exhaust-on-MQB-Tiguan&highlight=exhaust


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Dude that green paint is looking deep!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





Spicy_Gabagool said:


> That green is beautiful. I sell VW's at a dealership. And I wish they made that available for the 2020 se rline black edition...I went with black instead... super jealous 😛


The green was a MUST for me, I was thankful that when I found this one it was literally the only R-Line in Dark Moss I could find and it was 15 miles from me. The color is the best and I love that it stands out from the mostly white/grey/silver Tiguans I see daily lol


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/254698975544
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/254300004335
> 
> ...


It’s the last one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Fitment seems goofy... It would be nice to see better pictures

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Here they are from afar, it doesn't look as bad when I don't show the close up angles:



















My favorite one is still this one though:


----------



## aandrew (Aug 21, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Experimented with some of badgeskin products, not cheap but the fitment all have been decent, not 100% but good enough. I mainly wanted some gold accents to go with the white, which is a look I have really liked since i've been into cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you pull the side badging off? Just a hair dryer and some floss? Much cleaner look without them

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

aandrew said:


> How'd you pull the side badging off? Just a hair dryer and some floss? Much cleaner look without them
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


2 flexible credit cards and some wiggling, with a little heat gun prior. Getting them off is the easy part, cleaning up the massive goo it leaves behind is another story. A lot of heating, goo gone, and and scraping with a soft squeegee after.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Brembo 4 piston on board










Wysłane z mojego ELE-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Here they are from afar, it doesn't look as bad when I don't show the close up angles:


Thanks man! looks good, might have to grab me one


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Hey Elie! Long time no talk. I just ordered a Tiguan as well and it finally arrived and will be picking it up this Saturday.


Preppy said:


> 2020, I don't have that.
> 
> /Dunno.
> 
> I also noticed that the carpet in the tig is significantly thinner and cheaper feeling than my previous VWs.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a crack in my windshield so I had an auto glass company order new OEM glass...... 4-6 weeks to get it 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy_Gabagool (Apr 17, 2020)

Just got my car back from bluewater performance in colorado, with the apr plus tune. Its great! Def not a race car lmfao but feels as it should of from factory. The torque down low is great. Did a lot of highway cruisin. It can finally pass no problem. Highway entrance ramps are fun again. Much more linear throttle. Definitely recommend!!!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Beer_is_good said:


> Anyone have issues early on with a tranny leak? I got 3500 miles on and discovered some spots on the ground the other morning. After some investigating I found transmission fluid leaking, but cant tell where from. It’s both on top of the trans and ran down obviously. No shifting problems, runs fine, no check engine or fault codes. Where could this come from that could get on top of the trans? It hits the shop today so fingers crossed it’s something easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get this addressed by the dealer?


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Spicy_Gabagool said:


> Just got my car back from bluewater performance in colorado, with the apr plus tune. Its great! Def not a race car lmfao but feels as it should of from factory. The torque down low is great. Did a lot of highway cruisin. It can finally pass no problem. Highway entrance ramps are fun again. Much more linear throttle. Definitely recommend!!!


Nice!! Are you running any other supporting mods to enhance the tune??


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Picked up some new rollers for the grocery getter. They are from 2017-19 A3s -18x8 ET46. These were taken off at the dealership and sat in the boxes since then. Minty fresh. 

Rubber and VW center caps (hope they fit) inbound. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Experimented with some of badgeskin products, not cheap but the fitment all have been decent, not 100% but good enough. I mainly wanted some gold accents to go with the white, which is a look I have really liked since i've been into cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you end up using for the headlights to cover the chrome?


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally got around to tinting the sunroof, put AirBlue80 on and what a difference. Will be doing the same for the Audi when she goes into the shop for tint in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got around to tinting the sunroof, put AirBlue80 on and what a difference. Will be doing the same for the Audi when she goes into the shop for tint in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn’t tint it If it’s airblue80. #facts


Kurt


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> What you end up using for the headlights to cover the chrome?
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


I ended up using 3m gloss black vinyl


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Installed Ed’s replica lights.
















And the storage cubby.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Jadams871 said:


> And the storage cubby.


Where did you get your cubby from?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

dale333 said:


> Where did you get your cubby from?


US $76.00 5％ Off | For 2018 2019 2020 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrKaJtH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got around to tinting the sunroof, put AirBlue80 on and what a difference. Will be doing the same for the Audi when she goes into the shop for tint in a few weeks.


How much did the sunroof cost to put AirBlue80 on? I'd be interested in doing my sunroof and windshield depending on the cost.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

Jadams871 said:


> US $76.00 5％ Off | For 2018 2019 2020 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrKaJtH


I was looking at one on eBay for $80. I know they're all made at the same place and then different distributors are selling them. That one definitely looks good!


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Finally got around to tinting the sunroof, put AirBlue80 on and what a difference. Will be doing the same for the Audi when she goes into the shop for tint in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to do this, but all the local places have never heard of AirBlue80 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

dale333 said:


> I was looking at one on eBay for $80. I know they're all made at the same place and then different distributors are selling them. That one definitely looks good!


Same. The ones from EBay we’re coming from China. I checked AliExpress and it was cheaper. The quality is good, fitment is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

patriot3g said:


> I need to do this, but all the local places have never heard of AirBlue80 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3M crystalline is similar. That’s what I have 


Kurt


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> 3M crystalline is similar. That’s what I have
> 
> 
> Kurt


Hmm. I’ll call around and ask about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

patriot3g said:


> Hmm. I’ll call around and ask about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got quoted $150 to do my sunroof in a clear tint. I don’t know if everyone else has paid similar prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

patriot3g said:


> Hmm. I’ll call around and ask about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other brands are LLumar and Xpel 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dale333 said:


> How much did the sunroof cost to put AirBlue80 on? I'd be interested in doing my sunroof and windshield depending on the cost.


Sunroof was 160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> I need to do this, but all the local places have never heard of AirBlue80 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I’m pretty Llumar makes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

All the local places I’ve called say they’ve never heard of it. 

There aren’t many tinting places left here, our Governor killed that industry...among many others  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dayam, where is that? I love tint for the comfort, plus for me it’s another way to protect me from skin cancer due to immunosuppressants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

New York. The most repressive state in America lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

patriot3g said:


> New York. The most repressive state in America lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AGREED. Most of my family has moved out of the state because of the BS. Tint is just the tip of the iceberg. .. I’ll be gone in a few years too. 

I’m not sure what I’m going to do next year when I need to get my Tig inspected. I refuse to peel my front tint off. I’ve heard there are shops that help you out if you throw them a $50 but I don’t think there are any near me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> AGREED. Most of my family has moved out of the state because of the BS. Tint is just the tip of the iceberg. .. I’ll be gone in a few years too.
> 
> I’m not sure what I’m going to do next year when I need to get my Tig inspected. I refuse to peel my front tint off. I’ve heard there are shops that help you out if you throw them a $50 but I don’t think there are any near me. Lol
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s hard to find a shop that doesn’t care, small towns have them...but if they don’t know you they think you are a DMV Rat. 

Everything about NY sucks except the Adirondacks. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

patriot3g said:


> Yeah it’s hard to find a shop that doesn’t care, small towns have them...but if they don’t know you they think you are a DMV Rat.
> 
> Everything about NY sucks except the Adirondacks. Lol.
> 
> ...


Yep exactly. . Yet you see on our governor’s vehicle he has deep 5% tint. 

I’m up near Lake Placid. Adirondacks truly are the only thing for me that makes living in NY bearable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I’m originally from the town of Adirondack (Brant Lake area). I’m in Queensbury now. I love Lake Placid! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

patriot3g said:


> I’m originally from the town of Adirondack (Brant Lake area). I’m in Queensbury now. I love Lake Placid!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding! Small world. Quite a lot of VW’s in the Adirondacks but most are Sportwagens and Alltracks. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> No kidding! Small world. Quite a lot of VW’s in the Adirondacks but most are Sportwagens and Alltracks. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yep. I have a 65 Beetle too. VWs are fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> AGREED. Most of my family has moved out of the state because of the BS. Tint is just the tip of the iceberg. .. I’ll be gone in a few years too.
> 
> I’m not sure what I’m going to do next year when I need to get my Tig inspected. I refuse to peel my front tint off. I’ve heard there are shops that help you out if you throw them a $50 but I don’t think there are any near me. Lol
> 
> ...


Go to the inner city. That’s what we used to do here. They make u beep your horn and some other ****. You stay in the car. Pay triple the inspection fee in cash and they pass you. Lol


Kurt


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

jonese said:


> Did you get this addressed by the dealer?





jonese said:


> Did you get this addressed by the dealer?


I did! Ended up being the transmission block off plate. Not entirely sure what that is but here’s the work up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pano lights enabled!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Beer_is_good said:


> I did! Ended up being the transmission block off plate. Not entirely sure what that is but here’s the work up.


That's an "Automatic Transmission Oil Cooler Hose Adapter" that appears to be on top of the transmission. Looks easy enough to repair, at least it's outside of the tranny.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

jonese said:


> That's an "Automatic Transmission Oil Cooler Hose Adapter" that appears to be on top of the transmission. Looks easy enough to repair, at least it's outside of the tranny.


Thanks for the explanation. Tried googling the block off plate and couldnt find much info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pano lights enabled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2019 that doesn’t have these  checked and nothing there. I wonder if you can buy the oem kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pano lights enabled!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HOW!?!? They look great! Well done!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]dp0p [/mention] and [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]my build date had them but not connected up. Purchased the inline fuse that VW used for the 2018 pano light recall. Plug, code and play. My doc in my signature has it on the last page with the VW install instructions and the required coding to get it to show up in the MIB. I’ll be moving it out of in progress section and moving it under the sunroof section later today. 

Not sure you can order the entire LED housing piece and not sure how you can get it in place if not already present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]dp0p [/mention] and [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]my build date had them but not connected up. Purchased the inline fuse that VW used for the 2018 pano light recall. Plug, code and play. My doc in my signature has it on the last page with the VW install instructions and the required coding to get it to show up in the MIB. I’ll be moving it out of in progress section and moving it under the sunroof section later today.
> 
> Not sure you can order the entire LED housing piece and not sure how you can get it in place if not already present.
> 
> ...


Yeah I pulled my headliner down and nothing there. RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don’t need to pull down the headliner to see if you have the LED bars, they’re subtle. It’s located above them below the sunroof and the cover. I’ll see if i can find an older pic of them. You’ll also see them towards the front where the connector is located. 

Here it is in the MIB after coding:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

I got his here can-o-corn and put em in ma trunk! 










From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t need to pull down the headliner to see if you have the LED bars, they’re subtle. It’s located above them below the sunroof and the cover. I’ll see if i can find an older pic of them. You’ll also see them towards the front where the connector is located.
> 
> Here it is in the MIB after coding:
> 
> ...


Post a pic if you can, would love to try and DIY this eventually.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will do, looking. My doc also has the parts you need either in my info, but at least in the VW recall doc that shows installation steps. $26 bucks I think total in parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pic below taking from this thread but marked the LED bar, the connector at the end will be present but no cable present:

Fixing sunroof ambient lighting yourself
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9259549&share_type=t&link_source=app











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will get true nighttime pics tonight of the pano lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 2019 SEL, build date is 10/18. Looks like I have the LEDs installed! Time to get them working, thank for the write up.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Did a few things over the weekend, 20% ceramic tint in the front including top windshield strip, BEC headlights, LED sidemarkers with smoked lens, and yellow foglights.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I have a 2019 SEL, build date is 10/18. Looks like I have the LEDs installed! Time to get them working, thank for the write up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are it, and under the headliner you’ll see the connector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pano lights enabled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice, wish I could retro fit those to me SE R-line. Really nice


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Those are nice, wish I could retro fit those to me SE R-line. Really nice


Thanks! Been wanting to do this since the parts came out. Can’t believe we missed the driver side connector the first time, it was right there in front of us but taped up to the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Those are it, and under the headliner you’ll see the connector.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt see part numbers in your doc, i am probably blind and missed them. Do you happen to have the part numbers for the pano fix?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I didnt see part numbers in your doc, i am probably blind and missed them. Do you happen to have the part numbers for the pano fix?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Click the link to the VW doc, part numbers are in there then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Pano lights enabled!
> ...


There must be a way to retrofit them. Just need to find the part number for the light bars and source them. I really want these.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Click the link to the VW doc, part numbers are in there then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found them, my phone was only loading the first 2 pages of the doc for some reason. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> There must be a way to retrofit them. Just need to find the part number for the light bars and source them. I really want these.


If you find them, you’ll need to run wires down the A-pillar and that I have no idea of how and where you’d need to run that part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Found them, my phone was only loading the first 2 pages of the doc for some reason. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


You’re welcome! Yea, sometimes Drive and Google Docs acts up even when viewing my own docs. I’ll be updating my doc either tonight or tomorrow and moving this out of the progress section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Some shots are night mode and others are not. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Went on an early morning high speed run and hit 126 before traffic. #no limiter










Kurt


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Uninstalled the BEC auto LED lights and went back stock, since both were damaged upon arrival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

If you need Rain just wash the car









Wysłane z mojego ELE-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Uninstalled the BEC auto LED lights and went back stock, since both were damaged upon arrival.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of them? Is Ed making it right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> Both of them? Is Ed making it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Both. The drivers side chrome strip is busted off, not a huge deal as I can put it back on. But the passenger side adjuster is broken and it shines toward the ground. I emailed Ed, haven’t heard back yet. I’m sure I will.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Yeah. Both. The drivers side chrome strip is busted off, not a huge deal as I can put it back on. But the passenger side adjuster is broken and it shines toward the ground. I emailed Ed, haven’t heard back yet. I’m sure I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he responded to me pretty quick. 

I have an extra drivers side light still lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

wachu said:


> If you need Rain just wash the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels look incredible. What’s the name of them and specs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

wachu said:


> If you need Rain just wash the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True story!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Those wheels look incredible. What’s the name of them and specs?
> 
> 
> Aez 20x8.5
> ...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Installed OEM hitch









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not actually anything “done” today, but moved the Pano Light installation and coding under the Windows/Sunroof/Wipers/Locks & Start/Stop section of my doc that’s linked in my signature. 

 https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods

At some point I need to go through the doc to update images for better presentation purposes. I will be adding the steps to adjust cornering fog light sensitivity based upon angle threshold. 

Control Unit 09
Security Access 31347
Adaptations 
Static AFS Light
Oberer Lenkradwinkel
Change from 120.0 degrees to 20.0 or 30.0 degrees 

I set mine to 20 degrees for when driving country roads. 

Here is 5 degrees for demonstration/testing purposes. This is 5 degrees from top dead center, too sensitive for normal driving and may cause distractions for other drivers. 

https://youtu.be/im0jpcbkWQo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

OEMplusCC said:


> Installed OEM hitch
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


You have a picture of it with the bumper skin back on?


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

I just purchased the Alla LED switchbacks (white ) for my fogs. I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line in the Pryrite Silver. Can you confirm you haven't had any code issues?

Thanks.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

jsmBora1.8T said:


> I just purchased the Alla LED switchbacks (white ) for my fogs. I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line in the Pryrite Silver. Can you confirm you haven't had any code issues?
> 
> Thanks.


Have had them in my SEL-P for about 2 months now, no issues whatsoever absolutely love em!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Row1Rich said:


> You have a picture of it with the bumper skin back on?


No bumper cutting required since it's OEM. OEM trailer hitch is nothing but a new bumper cross member with a welded hitch. You can make OEM replica hitch if you know how to weld(well)









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> Have had them in my SEL-P for about 2 months now, no issues whatsoever absolutely love em!


I see they specifically market a dongle to block out warnings lights and errors. Do you have the dongle too or just the bulbs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> I see they specifically market a dongle to block out warnings lights and errors. Do you have the dongle too or just the bulbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't needed, has been error free on my SEL-P/Highline. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

CTS leveling kit with Atlas Rear shocks on 245/65/17 Hankook Dynapro A/T2.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Rtdave87 said:


> CTS leveling kit with Atlas Rear shocks on 245/65/17 Hankook Dynapro A/T2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a tough look, I dig it!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Euro tails installed!!!!! 

Thanks [mention]mattchatr [/mention] and [mention]ZERO815 [/mention] for the write up with pics, wiring harness and answering all my questions. I’m stoked!! 

I also [mention]badgeskins [/mention] the 3rd brake light, plastidipped around the 3rd brake light to remove the white that showed thru and [mention]badgeskins [/mention] the bumper reflectors


































Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Euro tails installed!!!!!
> 
> Thanks [mention]mattchatr [/mention] and [mention]ZERO815 [/mention] for the write up with pics, wiring harness and answering all my questions. I’m stoked!!
> 
> ...


Nice work Kurt, glad it all worked out.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Gave the Tig a foam bath before heading out on an impromptu roadtrip!!

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I will be adding the steps to adjust cornering fog light sensitivity based upon angle threshold.


Does this work for changing the threshold on the factory cornering lights that are in the actual headlight capsules? 

Edit:
Also any idea what the speed values reference? 



Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Does this work for changing the threshold on the factory cornering lights that are in the actual headlight capsules?
> 
> Edit:
> Also any idea what the speed values reference?
> ...


No this is for the fogs when enabled as cornering/turn lights. 

The speed value is for thresholds for when they turn on & off. I mentioned this in my mod doc in my signature under Exterior Light section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Happy sunday ya. So I was having a popping sound when I aired up. So I changed end links. Problem solved


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Yellow Lamin-x foglight tint









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

OMAC bumper protector. About 1/3 the price of the OEM Bumperdillo. Very high quality too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Had Tread Connection a mobile tire shop out today. He mounted the new tires for the wifey’s Tig and swapped the snows onto the stock wheels. Great experience. I was so happy not to have to haul 3 sets of wheels to the tire shop.

Had a visitor stop by for a quick balance on his Switzer P800 GTR too.  Mobile tire shop rules. Never going to a tire shop again. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed APR Red Top Ignition coils and OEM NGK RS7 spark plugs today. 










Applied custom made  center cap rings from Kliiwerks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installed APR Red Top Ignition coils and OEM NGK RS7 spark plugs today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get your Tig tuned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, at some point but not anytime soon. Car is less than 2 years old with 33K on it and I’ll be racking up probably 3 to 5K more by end of the year. After having an ignition coil go really early on a Highlander I decided to swap them with all the highway miles I’m putting on with long trips every two weeks or so. 

I will say everything feels smoother overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

#taillighttuesday


Kurt


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, at some point but not anytime soon. Car is less than 2 years old with 33K on it and I’ll be racking up probably 3 to 5K more by end of the year. After having an ignition coil go really early on a Highlander I decided to swap them with all the highway miles I’m putting on with long trips every two weeks or so.
> 
> I will say everything feels smoother overall.
> 
> ...


Still havent got around to doing mine yet. Did you have to set anything with a torque wrench? My bmw was oddly specific about torque settings for EVERYTHING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, at some point but not anytime soon. Car is less than 2 years old with 33K on it and I’ll be racking up probably 3 to 5K more by end of the year. After having an ignition coil go really early on a Highlander I decided to swap them with all the highway miles I’m putting on with long trips every two weeks or so.
> 
> I will say everything feels smoother overall.
> 
> ...


My tig is 10 months old and I have 29,000 miles already. What do you do sit at home and only drove to work? Lol. 


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, at some point but not anytime soon. Car is less than 2 years old with 33K on it and I’ll be racking up probably 3 to 5K more by end of the year. After having an ignition coil go really early on a Highlander I decided to swap them with all the highway miles I’m putting on with long trips every two weeks or so.
> 
> I will say everything feels smoother overall.
> 
> ...


The reason I ask is because the RS7 plug is a range colder. I run them in my Stg2 GTI. I haven’t done a lot of research but that may not be ideal in your situation. My understanding is they are even optional for stg1 cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Beer_is_good said:


> Still havent got around to doing mine yet. Did you have to set anything with a torque wrench? My bmw was oddly specific about torque settings for EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t use a torque wrench. Difficult part is getting the connectors off and the walls are tight so be careful pulling the socket out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I think the old rule of thumb was one range colder for every 50 to 75 hp added


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> The reason I ask is because the RS7 plug is a range colder. I run them in my Stg2 GTI. I haven’t done a lot of research but that may not be ideal in your situation. My understanding is they are even optional for stg1 cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worked with the shop that sold them, no issues running them. They know their stuff as all they do is VW/Audis and are a Audi sponsored customer racing team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Worked with the shop that sold them, no issues running them. They know their stuff as all they do is VW/Audis and are a Audi sponsored customer racing team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know they’re not going to blow up your car but I don’t understand what you hope to gain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe I just wanted to burn a hole in my pocket and help a local company during the pandemic, that work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe I just wanted to burn a hole in my pocket and help a local company during the pandemic, that work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can still do that without potentially causing misfires and fouling up your plugs by getting the ones that were engineered for your motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe I just wanted to burn a hole in my pocket and help a local company during the pandemic, that work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they sell torque wrenches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Here’s a quick video that does a pretty good job explaining heat range of plugs and why it’s important. 

https://youtu.be/wc_vMyYu5Ik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> Do they sell torque wrenches?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not totally necessary, here you go direct from NGK. 

Without a Torque Wrench:

If a torque wrench is unavailable, finger tighten the spark plug, then use a plug wrench to tighten. 1/2-2/3 turn on plugs with a gasket. 1/12-1/8 turn on plugs with a tapered seat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Beer_is_good said:


> Still havent got around to doing mine yet. Did you have to set anything with a torque wrench? My bmw was oddly specific about torque settings for EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest using factory tq specs. You are threading the plug into your aluminum head. I believe 18ft lbs is correct but you should double check that. I also have a deep lug magnetic spark plug socket that is pretty awesome on these motors. No rubber boot or plug slipping out. Not 100% necessary but worth every penny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not totally necessary, here you go direct from NGK.
> 
> Without a Torque Wrench:
> 
> ...


Yikes dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not totally necessary, here you go direct from NGK.
> 
> Without a Torque Wrench:
> 
> ...


Similar to my wedding night.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> I suggest using factory tq specs. You are threading the plug into your aluminum head. I believe 18ft lbs is correct but you should double check that. I also have a deep lug magnetic spark plug socket that is pretty awesome on these motors. No rubber boot or plug slipping out. Not 100% necessary but worth every penny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have one and they’re great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Similar to my wedding night.


   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> Yikes dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have one and they’re great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like having the right tools available for the job. 

Kidding aside this is a very nice torque wrench for the money. I did a bunch of research not that long ago when I replaced my old one and unless you are going to spend $200 this is the one to get. Comes with a nice case too. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C5ZL0RU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_1wzyFbN4Y2AD4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t let the haters get you down. What’s important is now you can tell your buddies your 184hp mid size SUV has RS7 spark plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Don’t think I’ve ever used a torque wrench on spark plugs. I’d turn them til they were tight and then give em that one extra bump. Probably 1/8 turn, which always exactly equals 18 ftlbs


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> Don’t let the haters get you down. What’s important is now you can tell your buddies your 184hp mid size SUV has RS7 spark plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow dude, you ok? What’s with all the vitriol? I don’t know what happened to you yesterday for you to get so bitter and fixated on my purchase and be such a bell end, but go for a walk or something this morning. I’m truly concerned for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Don’t let the haters get you down. What’s important is now you can tell your buddies your 184hp mid size SUV has RS7 spark plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













And I have the APR STAGE 1 tune. Now what you gonna say?  


Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wow dude, you ok? What’s with all the vitriol? I don’t know what happened to you yesterday for you to get so bitter and fixated on my purchase and be such a bell end, but go for a walk or something this morning. I’m truly concerned for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much deflection. 

If you notice I asked you about your ill advised decision to go to a colder plug. The reason i asked was to try and help. Then you got smart and defensive without ever providing any reasoning or justification. I can play that game too

Using a colder plug in a stock grocery getter is flat out dumb and not using a torque wrench to thread a steel chunk into your aluminum head is poor advice at best. I think that needs to be said for someone who might stumble across this in search of good advice. 

Instead of worrying about the internet guy’s state of mind I’d be calling the idiots at the supposed shop that recommended those plugs and chew them out. What shop was it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> And I have the APR STAGE 1 tune. Now what you gonna say?
> 
> 
> Kurt


What are you talking about? When you add power then you go to a colder range, as I said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> And I have the APR STAGE 1 tune. Now what you gonna say?
> 
> 
> Kurt


Here’s what my contact at an independent Audi/VW specialty shop and APR dealer in northern VA says in case you’re interested. They have a race team











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Here’s what my contact at an independent Audi/VW specialty shop and APR dealer in northern VA says in case you’re interested. They have a race team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm what about them coil packs? Did you ask them what to do if you get apr coil packs? I popped some corn cause this show is getting good.










Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Umm what about them coil packs? Did you ask them what to do if you get apr coil packs? I popped some corn cause this show is getting good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said be careful around the soccer moms. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> They said be careful around the soccer moms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please!! Soccer moms better watch their husbands cause that is the team I play soccer for.










Kurt


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Please!! Soccer moms better watch their husbands cause that is the team I play soccer for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More power to you. Same rules apply 

There is nothing to worry about if that’s what you mean. You probably don’t need them unless the stock ones cause problems but they’re a solid upgrade. I have RS3 coils in the GTI and they cleared up some random misfires i was getting. Sadly the APR coils weren’t released at that time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vwjunky18t said:


> ...not using a torque wrench to thread a steel chunk into your aluminum head is poor advice at best. I think that needs to be said for someone who might stumble across this in search of good advice.


When I said never, I didn’t mean since COVID-19 struck. :laugh:


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks. I installed the bulbs. They didn't pull any codes. Great bulbs. Very bright and really go with the HID headlights!


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Using a colder plug in a stock grocery getter is flat out dumb and not using a torque wrench to thread a steel chunk into your aluminum head is poor advice at best. I think that needs to be said for someone who might stumble across this in search of good advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a guy who uses the tapered spine of an old hunting knife to gap all his plugs. He draws a little line with a Sharpie on the portion of the spine that matches the gap of the previously installed set (let's just assume they were correct). Then I... sorry he, slides the spine between the electrodes until he reaches the aforementioned line. On a scale of _flat out dumb_ to _poor advice at best_, where do his DIY mechanic skills rank? Asking for a friend.


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Does anyone else have rattles in their front doors from the bass on the speakers? I turn the volume up halfway and it rattles. I thought about putting foam in the doors. I also used the fader and it doesn’t sound like the speakers are busted. Anyone else have this issue? I just bout a CPO 2019 and it’s driving me nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

dp0p said:


> Does anyone else have rattles in their front doors from the bass on the speakers? I turn the volume up halfway and it rattles. I thought about putting foam in the doors. I also used the fader and it doesn’t sound like the speakers are busted. Anyone else have this issue? I just bout a CPO 2019 and it’s driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right here.

Both front doors rattle like nuts. My whole interior creaks and rattles like cheap plastic bending. Dealer can't seem to isolate the issues they haven't fixed it. Going to just do it myself.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

XDeCX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running boards look good but now it feels like there is something missing under the front bumper. Just my opinion.


Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What I’ve done to my Tiguan today pales in comparison to what I *will* be doing later when I get home and grab my flashing laptop. 

Excited.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Savvv said:


> What I’ve done to my Tiguan today pales in comparison to what I *will* be doing later when I get home and grab my flashing laptop.
> 
> Excited.



Did you get the Unitronic ECU Tuning kit?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> What I’ve done to my Tiguan today pales in comparison to what I *will* be doing later when I get home and grab my flashing laptop.
> 
> Excited.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

20% tint on the front 2 windows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So I guess I’m the only one with 1+ right now. So this is how it feels...meh time to make the kids dinner. #dadlife #hasbeen :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh man, didn’t get to it [mention]Savvv [/mention]?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Savvv said:


> So I guess I’m the only one with 1+ right now. So this is how it feels...meh time to make the kids dinner. #dadlife #hasbeen :laugh:


Can you do a 0-60 when you’re done? I’m curious to see how it is. I’m leaning towards Unitronic over APR. I like how you can flash at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> So I guess I’m the only one with 1+ right now. So this is how it feels...meh time to make the kids dinner. #dadlife #hasbeen :laugh:


Dude your name and vin are showing. You braver than me. Don’t know who’s creepin in these forums. 


Kurt


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Can you do a 0-60 when you’re done? I’m curious to see how it is. I’m leaning towards Unitronic over APR. I like how you can flash at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure will. From what I was told APR can’t port flash yet, but has posted on FB that they’re close. Meanwhile Uni is ready. Obviously lol. 

And Kurt...if someone can steal my identity with a VIN that is in my boss’s company name then that’s impressive. :laugh:


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Even if it was in your name...vin is public as it is just like a license plate (just not as big) lol

 On the flash!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> So I guess I’m the only one with 1+ right now. So this is how it feels...meh time to make the kids dinner. #dadlife #hasbeen :laugh:


Wait what? When did this come out? Just checked the web and it still sais under development, you on an early beta testing group?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mattchatr said:


> Wait what? When did this come out? Just checked the web and it still sais under development, you on an early beta testing group?


I’m a dealer. It’ll be publicly released shortly. Will get some good seat time today and can post more reviews.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Savvv said:


> I’m a dealer. It’ll be publicly released shortly. Will get some good seat time today and can post more reviews.


What is Stage 1 +? it's it like a Unitronic Powertrain Warranty?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ckspeed68 said:


> What is Stage 1 +? it's it like a Unitronic Powertrain Warranty?


Stage 1 is for people with access to 91 octane. 
Stage 1+ is optimized for 93. 
Stage 2 (when released later on) is for use with a high flow downpipe to deal with the more aggressive boost curve and delete the CEL for the post-cat O2 sensor code.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Savvv said:


> Stage 1 is for people with access to 91 octane.
> Stage 1+ is optimized for 93.
> Stage 2 (when released later on) is for use with a high flow downpipe to deal with the more aggressive boost curve and delete the CEL for the post-cat O2 sensor code.


Thanks.

We have 93 Octane in MA and Most of New England.


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Sure will. From what I was told APR can’t port flash yet, but has posted on FB that they’re close. Meanwhile Uni is ready. Obviously lol.
> 
> And Kurt...if someone can steal my identity with a VIN that is in my boss’s company name then that’s impressive. :laugh:


I’m am not an APR fan by any means but I know my shop in NJ is doing some beta testing on the Tiguan, S4,s5, and s6.


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

Not today... but on the weekend we picked up a Tiguan for my wife (‘18 Highline, deep black pearl w/ storm grey interior).























































Nothing major planned for it as it is my wife’s car... after scrolling through the pages here will be looking into a screen protector plus the little pop up cubby for that tray on the dash. Will also be looking for some cross bars and a nice trunk liner in the near future.

And a quick photo of its garage-mate (‘17 Alltrack). Its a good feeling to have a second VW in the garage.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got Pops to join the rest of the family in joining the VAG, and today he traded in his 2015 GMC Acadia for a 2020 SEL-P R Line. 










He’ll get some tweaks, well as much as the new security protocol allows. Probably headlights, easy entry, and a few others. Nothing crazy. 

Me - 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line
Mom - 2019 Passat SE R Line
Wife - 2019 Audi Q5

Welcome to the club Pops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmstillwell (Sep 14, 2020)

I added the evolution ares skid plate. It was a really easy install and quality parts. https://www.cascadegerman.com/product/evolution-ares-skid-plate-mk7/


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Cmstillwell said:


> I added the evolution ares skid plate. It was a really easy install and quality parts. https://www.cascadegerman.com/product/evolution-ares-skid-plate-mk7/


Thanks for the link!  I'm definitely interested in these, used one on my old B8 A4, good protection especially during winter.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Got Pops to join the rest of the family in joining the VAG, and today he traded in his 2015 GMC Acadia for a 2020 SEL-P R Line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you pink shoes!! 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Picked up a dragy today. Hoping to do some 0-60 runs with the Neuspeed PM in, and when I take it out for my first service will measure stock. Hoping to go Unitronic here shortly after the first service so I can have a baseline to compare to.

Quick question...I swear someone here installed a Racingline r600 intake....can't seem to find it anywhere...does anyone have a link they can share? I have an extra cotton filter from my Golf R's r600 and wondering if I can pickup an r600 for the Tig and use the filter I already have......Not sure if it fits because of the MAF sensor body on the Tig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] You mean my moms? I’ll let her know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Picked up a dragy today. Hoping to do some 0-60 runs with the Neuspeed PM in, and when I take it out for my first service will measure stock. Hoping to go Unitronic here shortly after the first service so I can have a baseline to compare to.
> 
> Quick question...I swear someone here installed a Racingline r600 intake....can't seem to find it anywhere...does anyone have a link they can share? I have an extra cotton filter from my Golf R's r600 and wondering if I can pickup an r600 for the Tig and use the filter I already have......Not sure if it fits because of the MAF sensor body on the Tig.


https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600


Kurt


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> Picked up a dragy today. Hoping to do some 0-60 runs with the Neuspeed PM in, and when I take it out for my first service will measure stock. Hoping to go Unitronic here shortly after the first service so I can have a baseline to compare to.
> 
> Quick question...I swear someone here installed a Racingline r600 intake....can't seem to find it anywhere...does anyone have a link they can share? I have an extra cotton filter from my Golf R's r600 and wondering if I can pickup an r600 for the Tig and use the filter I already have......Not sure if it fits because of the MAF sensor body on the Tig.


I bought one for my Tiguan but have not install yet. Still waiting for the ECS Tuning turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Picked up a dragy today. Hoping to do some 0-60 runs with the Neuspeed PM in, and when I take it out for my first service will measure stock. Hoping to go Unitronic here shortly after the first service so I can have a baseline to compare to.
> 
> Quick question...I swear someone here installed a Racingline r600 intake....can't seem to find it anywhere...does anyone have a link they can share? I have an extra cotton filter from my Golf R's r600 and wondering if I can pickup an r600 for the Tig and use the filter I already have......Not sure if it fits because of the MAF sensor body on the Tig.


User Zackdawley has the 600. If youre on tapatalk go to post #2932 in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Cmstillwell said:


> I added the evolution ares skid plate. It was a really easy install and quality parts. https://www.cascadegerman.com/product/evolution-ares-skid-plate-mk7/


 Pics would be nice.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Picked up a dragy today. Hoping to do some 0-60 runs with the Neuspeed PM in, and when I take it out for my first service will measure stock. Hoping to go Unitronic here shortly after the first service so I can have a baseline to compare to.
> 
> Quick question...I swear someone here installed a Racingline r600 intake....can't seem to find it anywhere...does anyone have a link they can share? I have an extra cotton filter from my Golf R's r600 and wondering if I can pickup an r600 for the Tig and use the filter I already have......Not sure if it fits because of the MAF sensor body on the Tig.


I bought the intake from New German Performance. It didn't have the SAI breather and the silicone coolant hose wasn't usable. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600
> 
> 
> Kurt


Ha, I need to stop looking at the Canadian site...This link has the b cycle engine listed. Thanks.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

After a few days of seat time with Uni’s Stage 1+ tune, I’ve been consistently happy with the power gains. It’s no longer fear or uncertainty to pass someone on a 2 lane road. It’s finally quicker than our 3.6 Atlas too. Fuel economy shows gains of 1-2mpg so far. Haven’t changed my driving style or average cruising speed either, and I’ve been putting 93 octane in ever since I first got the vehicle. Last cool factor is the sound. Now at WOT, you can hear the engine growling like it hasn’t before. Not that it would be incredibly noticeable outside the car but definitely inside you can hear it working. 

The only downside is with all the extra power, it’s even more apparent how dirty VW did us with this lousy 8-speed auto. It remains the only aspect of the vehicle I dislike now. Why they couldn’t have just utilized the DSG trans across all platforms is beyond me.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Took the Tig in for its first service/ECU recall today!

Rolled back the engine OBD11 changes this morning, and it felt super sluggish on the way over to the dealership. 

Will have to revert back to the Audi mapping ASAP!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]ha, so I’m not the only one that noticed. Did mine Monday. Saw it was a big update from what it looks like. 24GB and touched the ECU and TCU from what others are claiming. Feel free for anyone to confirm or shed more light on what control modules were touched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]ha, so I’m not the only one that noticed. Did mine Monday. Saw it was a big update from what it looks like. 24GB and touched the ECU and TCU from what others are claiming. Feel free for anyone to confirm or shed more light on what control modules were touched.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was surprised the car actually felt pretty different after the ECU/TCU update! 

Did you revert back to the Audi engine mapping? 

Dealership tried to pull some bull**** on me today - have had the "rear sensor not available" message come up on the dash once or twice, it usually goes away on its own. 

They wrote on my work order "Instrument cluster coding has been modified and possibly other modules, not covered by warranty" 

I asked the Advisor to clarify what they had found was coded, and he said taillights flash different from stock LOL and Gauge cluster look different (I run the GTI gauges in yellow) Waiting for the Service Manager to call me back so I can give him a piece of my mind. 

Dealerships always try to find away out of it, now I either revert have to revert back to stock when I go in, or find a better dealership...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Come on over to KC. Mine is RAD. They all gather round and look at it when I got the tails done and commented on my lowering it. Said it looked mean. My axle popped out when I lowered it and the boot got kinked. I though it would work itself out but didn’t and tore and grease is coming out. They had a tech confirm and said they ordered parts and it’s under warranty. They know damn good and well that I did that when lowered it but don’t care cause they get paid no matter what. Sucks that dealerships are jerks 


Kurt


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

HappyTiggy said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]ha, so I’m not the only one that noticed. Did mine Monday. Saw it was a big update from what it looks like. 24GB and touched the ECU and TCU from what others are claiming. Feel free for anyone to confirm or shed more light on what control modules were touched.
> ...


File a complaint with the states Office of the Attorney General if the Manager doesn't do the right thing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> I was surprised the car actually felt pretty different after the ECU/TCU update!
> 
> Did you revert back to the Audi engine mapping?
> 
> ...


Yea I reverted back before bringing in to have the recall performed. Haven’t had a chance to change back to Audi. 

That sucks about the dealer. I’ve rolled in with GTI dash, R dash even with pink coloring (daughter’s choice) and even passed inspection recently with the joker tails. Not a word, nothing printed on service tickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> File a complaint with the states Office of the Attorney General if the Manager doesn't do the right thing.












Or at least toss it out there, bet they don’t want the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Picked up the r600 today but didn't need a filter since I have an extra from my R so saved a few bucks. Will pop this in on the weekend. 

Anxious for the Unitronic tune. Thanks for the feedback so far Saaav. Makes me think I really need to just start with the 1+ tune but I know the wife will be annoyed if she needs to get gas and she has to go to Petro Canada to get 94...its the only gas station in Calgary that has 93+ so we'll see.

Definitely going to get some runs in with and without the Neuspeed when I get my Dragy and while the Neuspeed PM is out get the first service done. Wanted to wait for the next Unitronic sale but don't think I'll make it....will likely get the tune sooner than later....its just money!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Took the Tig in for its first service/ECU recall today!
> 
> Rolled back the engine OBD11 changes this morning, and it felt super sluggish on the way over to the dealership.
> 
> Will have to revert back to the Audi mapping ASAP!


What is the ECU recall all about?
I only have a recall notice for the cowl seam.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s for emissions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Preppy said:


> What is the ECU recall all about?
> I only have a recall notice for the cowl seam.


It’s dumb and pointless unless you care about environment. So if you do, buy a hybrid or EV.  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Some people on the 2018 fix throttle said it has helped drivability, and they do mention it in the recall notice. 2018 thread is saying holding gear better, not searching for gear so that’s a plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s dumb and pointless unless you care about environment. So if you do, buy a hybrid or EV.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Many have reported that it helps with drivability also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> What is the ECU recall all about?
> I only have a recall notice for the cowl seam.





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s dumb and pointless unless you care about environment. So if you do, buy a hybrid or EV.
> 
> 
> Kurt





D3Audi said:


> Many have reported that it helps with drivability also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it made a pretty noticeable difference in drivability, same shifts feel smoother now too.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Installed my black and red BFI shift boot to match my knob finally. Man what a bitch that was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about installing one. Any pics? Thanks in advance!

UPDATE : NM I actually used search and found the pic lol 

Looks great!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] Are you able enter and access your online user manual? Tried multiple times and checked VIN. Always gives me an error. 

Already reached out to support, via email. 

Just checking to see if I’m the only one lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]FOLK_VAHGEN [/mention]never tried to be honest. Do they no longer give out physical manuals? I just grab mine when in need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Finally came in the mail today......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Atta boy


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Installed the new capacitor touch climate control unit. Thanks to help from VAG Italy

Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vdubdm said:


> Installed the new capacitor touch climate control unit. Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> 
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> ...


Coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VAG Italy did the coding remotely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh man, hoping you had the coding since I know someone who’s trying to do the same thing. Think you can ask them for the coding? Tell them it’s for reference just in case it gets cleared out during service or a recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh man, hoping you had the coding since I know someone who’s trying to do the same thing. Think you can ask them for the coding? Tell them it’s for reference just in case it gets cleared out during service or a recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok. I’ll ask and see. The guy is very helpful. You can find him on Facebook and instagram VAG Italy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Someone on Ross Tech may have posted a clean scan... Worth a shot...


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

*New Tires....*

Installed Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S - 236/65R17 on OEM rims 
No lift kit (thinking of getting the Forge kit).... no spacers.... just bigger tires. No rubbing of any sort :thumbup:
PS: 2020 Tiguan SE replaced a 2017 Alltrack SE (with sunroof leaks, water damage, mildew, smell, etc...)

Love the Tiguan so far and the look with the new tires!!

<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/6QGgQy5g/1442-F4-A0-0-D0-A-4-D7-A-BBF3-7-AAB177-F6-DC4.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">
<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/3xqz7g72/2-B507612-CD73-487-B-A292-BEADA6-DF5-A13.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">
<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/66LsR2LN/74-DCF894-FF41-4953-B2-F2-B69-F67-CB72-FA.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">

Be Safe!!


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] Are you able enter and access your online user manual? Tried multiple times and checked VIN. Always gives me an error.
> 
> Already reached out to support, via email.
> 
> ...



I checked with VoA Customer Care...for 2020s there is not an online owners manual available yet from VW...said they were still waiting for the website vendor (apparently not VW) to update their site with the correct manuals


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Last upgrade for me for a bit... I just installed mud flaps I got from AliExpress.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mL6jD8r

I’m not sure if these come from the same place as the OEM ones but they sure look like it! Very high quality and installation was a breeze.

The rear ones lined up perfectly to the existing screws (3 on each). The only thing I did was to replace the little plastic bullet-screw on the underside with one of the metal screws that came with the new mud flaps.

On the front ones, 2 of the 3 holes lines up perfectly, just had to use the screws that came with the new mud flaps instead of the OEM ones simply because the OEM screws were not quite long enough. The new ones are the same screws, just a bit longer and have a Philips instead of tori head. For the 3rd screw (upper most one), I did have to drill a new hole but it’s only drilled into plastic and not into the metal bodywork (no concern about damaging the anti-corrosion coatings on the body), and used the spring nut and screw that came with the mud flaps.

Looks perfect and I don't think I (or anyone) could tell the difference between these and ones that VW sells!



















My only “gripe” with them is that I wish they came in the same charcoal colour as the body moulding instead of black. But the ones VW sells also come only in black as well so that might be asking for too much. 

So, after having the new 2020 Tiguan for about 6 weeks, I’ve done/installed:


mud flaps (above)
start/stop memory module (posted details)
wireless phone charger (posted details)
attempted key fob upgrade (failed, posted details)
LED bulbs in the glove box and cargo area (from amazon)
coded easy-entry seats (via borrowed OBD11)
coded fan speed display in auto (via borrowed OBD11)

That’s all for now, may be a few more around Christmas, we’ll see. 
Thinking about changing out that dash-storage bin with a usable one with the pop-up lid, rear bumper protection, and maybe dynamic turn signals in the mirrors.


Cheers...
DoC


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I wish the RLINE trim could get them. 


Kurt


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There is a Ali Express vendor for the R Line. I have them on mine (2020). I'll see if I can find it and pictures.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought these ones early July for my 2020 R-Line https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001076715871.html. Looks like they are about $46 CDN at the moment with shipping. They were wrapped tightly, so I had to "form" them again flat in the sun for a few hours before putting them on. No drilling needed. They came with hardware, but you can re-use the existing screws VW used without issue.

They seem okay, I have nothing to compare them to within the VW product offering. They are soft, but firm enough to hold their shape. Wish they were a bit bugger (I'm coming from a F-150, so maybe my thinking is wrong!).


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I wish the RLINE trim could get them.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I noticed they didnt have an R option too. I didn’t realize there was much difference beyond the front bumper/trim. What’s different about the fenders that these wouldnt fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Beer_is_good said:


> I noticed they didnt have an R option too. I didn’t realize there was much difference beyond the front bumper/trim. What’s different about the fenders that these wouldnt fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lower trim on the doors and the rear bumper are different for the RLINE. And for some reason VW don’t make OEM for the RLine. Weird I know. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Added R Line logo to bottom center of AID on Pop’s 2020 and some other additional mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Added R Line logo to bottom center of AID on Pop’s 2020 and some other additional mods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this possible on 2018/19 models?


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Added R Line logo to bottom center of AID on Pop’s 2020 and some other additional mods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Is this possible on 2018/19 models?


Wondering the same, I recall trying this on my 2019 and it wouldn't stick.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The logo is not an available option to code on the 2018/2019 models with the older AID. I found coding that I tested and it didn’t work, but the coding also requires the combination to change the car visual. Instead of a Tiguan on the dash and MIB, I believe I tried the Golf and Passat option and no dice. Plus there is no designation in 17 module for R Logo as seen in the below screenshot from when I found it yesterday as an option. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The logo is not an available option to code on the 2018/2019 models with the older AID. I found coding that I tested and it didn’t work, but the coding also requires the combination to change the car visual. Instead of a Tiguan on the dash and MIB, I believe I tried the Golf and Passat option and no dice. Plus there is no designation in 17 module for R Logo as seen in the below screenshot from when I found it yesterday as an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah that's what I missed on my 2019 it's a later build and has the newer model AID. Any other repercussions with changing the car visual?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]I don’t even know if the 2019 with the newer AID has that option listed in module 17. [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]will more than likely confirm as he has a 2019 with the newer AID. It is possible that there is a difference between the software versions for the AID between the 2019 and the 2020 which this worked on yesterday. 

I have a 2019 and tried the coding to see if I could get the R logo to appear on the older AID. It wasn’t achievable. The coding combination only impacts the type of vehicle shown on the Digital Dash and MIB, that’s it. I’m sure the dealer will quickly notice that your dash/MIB shows a Passat estate instead of a Tiguan. Again none of the combinations worked. I’ll find the coding and post a link if anyone wants to give it another shot though. 

The 2020 model my Pop’s has allowed you to show the follow under that option:

No logo - default
R
R Line - one I selected 
And I believe two other options (can’t recall and forgot to get a screenshot)

Maybe someone with a 2020 can go back in to get the full list of display options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]here’s the coding matrix I found to see if I could get the R on the dash after seeing it in a video probably a year or so ago. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Atk...copR0G/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msexcel

I stripped out coding from the original spreadsheet that didn’t contain the R logo to make life easier when making my attempt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]I don’t even know if the 2019 with the newer AID has that option listed in module 17. [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]will more than likely confirm as he has a 2019 with the newer AID. It is possible that there is a difference between the software versions for the AID between the 2019 and the 2020 which this worked on yesterday.
> 
> I have a 2019 and tried the coding to see if I could get the R logo to appear on the older AID. It wasn’t achievable. The coding combination only impacts the type of vehicle shown on the Digital Dash and MIB, that’s it. I’m sure the dealer will quickly notice that your dash/MIB shows a Passat estate instead of a Tiguan. Again none of the combinations worked. I’ll find the coding and post a link if anyone wants to give it another shot though.
> 
> ...


Not available 










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Not available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but were you connected to the car? That behavior is normal when you go into an available option in OBD11 when not connected to your vehicle. I’d say since you have the option since it’s showing, just need to connect to see your options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea but were you connected to the car? That behavior is normal when you go into an available option in OBD11 when not connected to your vehicle. I’d say since you have the option since it’s showing, just need to connect to see your options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I was connected. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if module 17 just needs a software update since the R Logo option can be seen. 

Maybe someone can compare the module HW/SW information












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Took a look and don’t see any available software updates for the newer AID in MY19 or in the older AID in my MY19. There is a difference in SW and HW version for the newer AID that’s in the MY20 vs MY19 after comparing with [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]module 17 information readout. Explains why he’s unable to add an R or R Line logo to the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]FOLK_VAHGEN [/mention]never tried to be honest. Do they no longer give out physical manuals? I just grab mine when in need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed this comment. Thanks Just easier to sneak a peak on my phone while I’m at work most of the day, these days, as I work for a medical supplies company. 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Since being lowered I had the alignment done which included recalibration of the sensors. They did an excellent job. I found out first hand when I backed into a parking spot and the car slammed on brakes to keep me from hitting the parking curb. #thankful #blessedbethefruit


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Took my dad from










to this 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

You said DAD!!   


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Finally installed my Rexing V1 3rd Gen Dash Cam today. Took me 30 min. Why I waited 9 months..... 










Kurt


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Installed Rear Footwell LEDs using the DEAutoLED kit and some aluminum channel.










Installed the LED strips into aluminum channel with a diffuser for a better light spread:









Wrapped all wiring in Tesa tape to prevent rattles, noise and give it a OEM look. 









LED strip installed under seat using 3M tape


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Installed Rear Footwell LEDs using the DEAutoLED kit and some aluminum channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice! Are the lights dimmable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That looks nice! Are the lights dimmable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! 

Yes dimmable via Ambient Light Settings Menu, they also dim when the car is started and go to 100% brightness when the doors are opened.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Yes dimmable via Ambient Light Settings Menu, they also dim when the car is started and go to 100% brightness when the doors are opened.


Where did you wire them in to, to get that functionality? Did you just splice into the front ones? Or someplace else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> Where did you wire them in to, to get that functionality? Did you just splice into the front ones? Or someplace else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The kit from deAutoLED already has a wire spliced into the replacement LEDs for the front, the rears piggyback off of them using this wire. 

You just need to mount the front LEDs, route the cables and then mount the rears, i just added a couple steps to clean up the install. 

Also had to extend the passenger side wiring by about 8"

https://deautokey.com/product/front...olkswagen-audi-with-pin-style-footwell-boards


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I almost had my lights installed 

I just emailed Ed about the issue.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> DoC0427 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you wire them in to, to get that functionality? Did you just splice into the front ones? Or someplace else?
> ...


Did you have to extend yours to accommodate for the aluminum channel you used? Mine were perfectly fine with no extension needed.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

zackdawley said:


> I almost had my lights installed
> 
> I just emailed Ed about the issue.
> 
> ...


Did you really get 2 rights...


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

zackdawley said:


> I almost had my lights installed
> 
> I just emailed Ed about the issue.
> 
> ...


This just happened to someone else recently. I got a broken passenger side light. Waiting on a replacement from Ed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Jadams871 said:


> This just happened to someone else recently. I got a broken passenger side light. Waiting on a replacement from Ed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the other person got my drivers and I got their passengers. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Did you have to extend yours to accommodate for the aluminum channel you used? Mine were perfectly fine with no extension needed.


Likely due to me running the cables down the center console for both sides, I wanted the wiring to be completely hidden and look OEM. I also keep my seats pretty much all the way back.

Passenger side just ended up not having as much slack as I'd like so spliced in some extra wiring. Super simple and works great. 

The aluminum channel didn't add any length to the run. Here's a quick pick of it prior to install.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

HappyTiggy said:


> Likely due to me running the cables down the center console for both sides, I wanted the wiring to be completely hidden and look OEM. I also keep my seats pretty much all the way back.
> 
> Passenger side just ended up not having as much slack as I'd like so spliced in some extra wiring. Super simple and works great.
> 
> The aluminum channel didn't add any length to the run. Here's a quick pick of it prior to install.


If you don't mind me asking where did you get the housing from? Looks great by the way!


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

JODZ said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you get the housing from? Looks great by the way!



Thanks! I picked them up from a local Canadian source, you can find them on Amazon.com too here's a link to some that are similar to what I used. 

https://www.amazon.com/Muzata-Alumi...955011&refresh=1&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sr=8-5


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

HappyTiggy said:


> Thanks! I picked them up from a local Canadian source, you can find them on Amazon.com too here's a link to some that are similar to what I used.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Muzata-Alumi...955011&refresh=1&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sr=8-5


Thank you!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Added the badgeskins rear tail light tint pieces on mine the other day. I wanted to red them out but was too lazy to get a sheet and trace/cut, so these were super easy and look great.

Before









After


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone know where to source the new VW logos?

I want to swap out the front and rear emblems found on the new 2021MY RoW Tiguan's.


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Moved my old Kuat bike rack onto my new Tiguan....


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hid a universal garage door opener, not a fan of it clipped to a visor. Held in place with 3M Velcro. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hid a universal garage door opener, not a fan of it clipped to a visor. Held in place with 3M Velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is it that you decided to put it?
I don’t like the visor clip idea either but haven’t really found the most convenient alternative location either.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DoC0427 said:


> Where is it that you decided to put it?
> I don’t like the visor clip idea either but haven’t really found the most convenient alternative location either.
> 
> Cheers...
> ...


The cubby to the left of the steering wheel under the light switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The cubby to the left of the steering wheel under the light switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Your RLine not have the home link in the mirror?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Your RLine not have the home link in the mirror?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No, didn’t get it on mine since no garage at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hid a universal garage door opener, not a fan of it clipped to a visor. Held in place with 3M Velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m confused? Why don’t you just use the garage opener on your rearview mirror? I has settings for 3 different garages?

Also I thought you didn’t have a garage?


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Gotcha I thought it was standard equipment on the premium RLine. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Gotcha I thought it was standard equipment on the premium RLine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It is. I didn’t have to pay for mine 


Kurt


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

HappyTiggy said:


> Thanks! I picked them up from a local Canadian source, you can find them on Amazon.com too here's a link to some that are similar to what I used.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Muzata-Alumi...955011&refresh=1&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sr=8-5


Do you have a local place you get your parts from or just order online and eat the conversion & potential duties from the states? 

Also caught that little sticker you've got in the windshield on a couple pictures, what hall are ya at?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m confused? Why don’t you just use the garage opener on your rearview mirror? I has settings for 3 different garages?
> 
> Also I thought you didn’t have a garage?
> 
> ...


I don’t have the 3 buttons on mine, I only have Car-Net. I don’t but now I do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

m_jel said:


> Do you have a local place you get your parts from or just order online and eat the conversion & potential duties from the states?
> 
> Also caught that little sticker you've got in the windshield on a couple pictures, what hall are ya at?


Good catch!! My father-in-law is actually the firefighter, have had it on every car I've owned for the past 10 years. 

Some of the recent additions were picked up on a work trip to Florida back in March, carried em back in my luggage including a large Nuespeed box for the RSB. Others I order and have them shipped to a forwarding service called "Cross-border Pickups"


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Gave her a much needed bath tonight.

Almost time for winter mode.


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Changed out those orange side markers and I got the local tint shop to 3M wrap the middle chrome strip on the grill 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Climbed a mountain









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimsTig (Jun 17, 2020)

*Cuddy*

May i ask where you bought the dash top insert with lid on your Tiguan?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AliExpress has the dash lid inserts. 

US $76.00 5％ Off | For 2018 2019 2020 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMyZHpz

Can be found for around 65. When purchased I paid $60. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Raced a newer Dodge Ram on the freeway. Thank Uni for the tune. Guy was pissed at the world before I came into his life anyways and more so when I waved at him. :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Raced a newer Dodge Ram on the freeway. Thank Uni for the tune. Guy was pissed at the world before I came into his life anyways and more so when I waved at him. :laugh:













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Picked up a replacement rear emblem from ECS, popped off the chrome emblem and spent the past couple of days applying Hyperdip Shadow Black to the front and back. Today applied a color matched Kliiwerks Deep Black Pearl full circle overlay and popped the newly painted chrome piece back on. Once the rain stops will then pop off the original rear emblem and apply this one on. 

May do the same with the original, but I did get the Badgeskins matte black VW emblem overlay that shows a little chrome from the logo. I also have a Kliiwerks Deep Black Pearl insert that I could also use for the original. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Put my very old bike rack on it


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finished the rear badge blackout. Currently blacking out the original and applied Kliiwerks Deep Black Pearl inlays as I had a spare set. Next up making one for my Dad’s 2020 Tiguan, blacked out with Platinum Gray Metallic for the insets. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Replaced the cabin air filter and decided to swap out the air filter with an AFE Pro Dry S and removed the snow grate while I was at it. 

Now I got bit by the bug and may go ahead and do the turbo inlet pipe and hose. Eventually get a nice ECS carbon dual inlet duct for the stock airbox. And neuspeed power module. It’s the girlfriends car, but would be nice to give it a little more nut for when I take it


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally took pictures, did it a week ago. BEC headlights for the win.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> AliExpress has the dash lid inserts.
> 
> US $76.00 5％ Off | For 2018 2019 2020 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMyZHpz
> ...



Found on eBay -- just purchased one myself!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113723099204


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> Finally took pictures, did it a week ago. BEC headlights for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much adjustment did you do? Did you do any side to side adjustments? 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

rayjpep1 said:


> How much adjustment did you do? Did you do any side to side adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


They were aimed by my mechanic... But yes I expect they had to be adjusted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

CarniifeX said:


> Found on eBay -- just purchased one myself!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113723099204


Does that fit the 2020 as well?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jonfran21 said:


> Does that fit the 2020 as well?


Yes


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just thought you all might want to look at these mats that I ordered. Was posted in the Tiguan group on Facebook. What sold me was the FULL dead pedal coverage. I got 2 rows + cargo liner for $299 and free shipping. I’ll let you all know when I get them how they are. 

https://www.tuxmat.com/products/367-volkswagen-tiguan-custom-mat?year=2019


Kurt


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes


Sorry to go off topic but are you the guy who did 4 motion conversion to Passat CC @oempluscc?

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just thought you all might want to look at these mats that I ordered. Was posted in the Tiguan group on Facebook. What sold me was the FULL dead pedal coverage. I got 2 rows + cargo liner for $299 and free shipping. I’ll let you all know when I get them how they are.
> 
> https://www.tuxmat.com/products/367-volkswagen-tiguan-custom-mat?year=2019
> 
> ...


I like! Wonder if they have a glossy or matte finish
Thanks! 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Getting tires mounted and applying on GTechniq C5 Coating before getting swapping out the 20’s 











From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> 2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought you all might want to look at these mats that I ordered. Was posted in the Tiguan group on Facebook. What sold me was the FULL dead pedal coverage. I got 2 rows + cargo liner for $299 and free shipping. I’ll let you all know when I get them how they are.
> ...


I got them last week. Costco (at least in Canada) sells them rebranded as phantom mats and they fit great. They’ve got a semi-gloss leather kind of look


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Getting tires mounted and applying on GTechniq C5 Coating before getting swapping out the 20’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> FOLK_VAHGEN said:
> 
> 
> > Getting tires mounted and applying on GTechniq C5 Coating before getting swapping out the 20’s
> ...


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, let’s see if I can post pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

what a pain trying to post pics. will post pics with Tiguan soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are pics of winter wheel/tire set on the Tiguan.

I thought the HRE FF04 20x9 were light. The BC Forged wheels feel even lighter

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

What I install/replace since I bought the Tiguan in July 2020:

1. New 20x9 ET35 HRE FF04 Wheels with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+ 255/40R20 Tires (Will replace with a set of BC Forged Custom offset 20x9 ET30). If anyone is interest in the HRE FF04, PM me.
2. APR Ignition Coils
3. OEM Rear Spoiler
4. The 4Motion bracket at the bottom of the shifter 
4. Replace upper Center Console with the cover_Chinese make parts.
5. Unitronic Stage 1+ ECU Tune
6. ECS Tuning Turbo Inlet Hose and Pipe
7. Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar, Neuspeed Endlinks, and Neuspeed Anti-Sway Bar Clamp & Bushing Kit w/ Grease Fitting
8. BC Forged Winter Tires/Wheel package.
9. Led Lights bulbs for hi, low, and front turn signals

Upcoming Spring 2021 upgrade:
1. BC Forged 20x9 Wheelset (will order in December 2020)
2. Audi TTS 4 Pots Big Brake kit.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Exterior:
BEC Headlight Conversion
Dynamic Turn signals 
Gloss Black vinyl for all chrome 
OEM Roof spoiler 
De badged
Top Brake light honeycomb vinyl 

Under Hood:
Leyo Turbo Inlet
Leyo CAI
APR ignition Coils
RS3 Spark Plugs
APR stage 1 tune 

Interior:
Homelink Rear View mirror
Vinyl mod for passenger air bag 
Center console organizer 
Dash storage box mod 

Suspension:
H&R lowering Springs
H&R rear sway bar
Neuspeed rear sway end links 

Coming soon:
Rims and BBK
Exhaust


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> Here are pics of winter wheel/tire set on the Tiguan.
> 
> I thought the HRE FF04 20x9 were light. The BC Forged wheels feel even lighter
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tapatalk worked out good I guess? Haha Glad you’re able to post pics now!! 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]Ckspeed88 [/mention] those tires look BEASTLY! Love the way the sidewalls look! Wheel tire combo look pretty sweet!

I was able to completely wash and coat 2 of my wheels so far... More and more thinking.... I may not end up liking my wheel choice.... especially after seeing your setup


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]Ckspeed88 [/mention] those tires look BEASTLY! Love the way the sidewalls look! Wheel tire combo look pretty sweet!
> 
> I was able to completely wash and coat 2 of my wheels so far... More and more thinking.... I may not end up liking my wheel choice.... especially after seeing your setup
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully these tires work good when it snow here in MA. I don't expect them to work great like the Studless Ice and Snow tires. Also, thanks for telling me about Tapatalk App.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Jmarks124 said:


> Exterior:
> BEC Headlight Conversion
> Dynamic Turn signals
> Gloss Black vinyl for all chrome
> ...


Wow, that's a super busy day 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> Jmarks124 said:
> 
> 
> > Exterior:
> ...


Probably doable in one day if I had help. Nah this is my list from June to now.


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

I got my Tiguan a new bike rack to replace the very old one I had.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! I also like the black license plate! Wish we had those here, but I believe they’re for antique cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Turned on outer tail illumination when hatch is open. So nice in the country


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Turned on outer tail illumination when hatch is open. So nice in the country
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

HappyTiggy said:


> The kit from deAutoLED already has a wire spliced into the replacement LEDs for the front, the rears piggyback off of them using this wire.
> 
> You just need to mount the front LEDs, route the cables and then mount the rears, i just added a couple steps to clean up the install.
> 
> ...


Quick question, for the US cars with existing LED front footwell lights... do you still swap out the front bulbs to get a connection to the rear?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

delaware guy said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Outer tails are on and I put at full brightness when trunk is open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DCC said:


> Quick question, for the US cars with existing LED front footwell lights... do you still swap out the front bulbs to get a connection to the rear?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can or you could just solder the rear set to the terminals on the front LEDs as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Outer tails are on and I put at full brightness when trunk is open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you add this to your doc? That could come in handy on dark night.

I'm also thinking of coding the front side markers to be used as turn signals.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Did you add this to your doc? That could come in handy on dark night.
> 
> I'm also thinking of coding the front side markers to be used as turn signals.


Side markers can’t be used as turn signals. I mean they can but they both would blink no matter if you signal left or right. Reason being is they are on the same channel. I had them blinking for a bit bit thought having the other side blink when I wasn’t Turning that way was goofy. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Did you add this to your doc? That could come in handy on dark night.
> 
> I'm also thinking of coding the front side markers to be used as turn signals.


Yes, I actually did some updates to my doc and that is added. I added description labels to YouTube links last night also. 

Front side markers are single channel, I believe someone already tried and since it’s controlled on a single channel both sides will come on when you put on your turn signal. 

***Side note anyway good with coding a 2019 Audi Q5? Looking to do headlight mods so my wife’s Q functions like the Tig. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Did you add this to your doc? That could come in handy on dark night.
> 
> I'm also thinking of coding the front side markers to be used as turn signals.













Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]with the quickness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the quick replay with the coding for the lights. 

I could have sworn I read that the left and right side markers had different adaptation channels. Oh Well, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]you can turn them off to black them out though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

zimmie2652 said:


> You can or you could just solder the rear set to the terminals on the front LEDs as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Set ordered


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It is. I didn’t have to pay for mine
> 
> 
> Kurt


It wasn't standard in Canada on my wife's RLine...


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

DCC said:


> Quick question, for the US cars with existing LED front footwell lights... do you still swap out the front bulbs to get a connection to the rear?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes the cables for rears are soldered onto to the front led boards, you probably could do it to your stock ones too but I enjoy how the brightness level matches by upgrading the fronts.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

HappyTiggy said:


> Yes the cables for rears are soldered onto to the front led boards, you probably could do it to your stock ones too but I enjoy how the brightness level matches by upgrading the fronts.


Thank you for the reply,
Can I assume that is the front lights are swapped out with the new board that the front vs back lighting becomes more “even”?

I already ordered the kit and do plan to swap out fronts and add rears


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

New wheels, tires, new Kuat NV2








bike rack, Yakima Flushbars, new aftermarket hitch, and mud guards. Also remote start. Not sure what’s next.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

delaware guy said:


> Not sure what’s next.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Smoked turns? 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> Smoked turns?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


I need to see how that looks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

delaware guy said:


> I need to see how that looks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Truth be told it's been a long day and I probably shouldn't be posting replies.

I actually meant to type smoked side markers... 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Smoked turns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

On platinum grey...










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s another platinum gray with a lighter smoke on the sidemarkers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Before and after on a 2020 Platinum Gray Metallic 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

22s. Tint, calipers


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Installed my TUXMATs today. Very pleased. Good job Canada   


Kurt


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Umm, nice that they put that extra pad under the right heel, exactly where every mat typically breaks and then water leaks into your carpet. I added one just like it on mine to hopefully get a few extra years out of it.

I'd consider these, but I already have two rows of WeatherTech mats that appear to do the job okay at present.

Good find!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Updated coding to rear tails now the inner and side marker flash opposite phase of the outer tail. Before it was just the inner flashed opposite of the outer/side marker. Updating my mod doc in about an hour to document change. Simple alternating current Hellphase/Dunkelphase of the joker rear tail coding. 

https://youtu.be/urpWhR-Xeoc

*Mod doc updated to reflect this change 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Walked to it









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Smoked turns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you do that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

delaware guy said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They’re these:

https://www.urotuning.com/products/led-bumper-side-marker-replacement-smoked-lens-vw-beetle-tiguan



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Demetrius Joel said:


> looks great with the drop. hows the ride quality? harsh at all?


I went to remove the front license plate holder and it looks like the dealership installed what looks like plastic rivets into the bumper? How was yours mounted?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Seems to be common for those of us that require a front license plate. Picked up color matched plugs from here:

http://bumperplugs.com/bumperplugs-for-volkswagen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Seems to be common for those of us that require a front bumper. Picked up color matched plugs from here:
> 
> http://bumperplugs.com/bumperplugs-for-volkswagen
> 
> ...


Don’t most cars come with a front bumper?   


Kurt


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

HappyTiggy said:


> Gave her a much needed bath tonight.
> 
> Almost time for winter mode.


For the fog wiring, were your cable long enough to do the 2 sided tape to something, did ya zip tie the wires up or just leave everything hang? I was wanting to tape it but my wires are too short to reach anything and I feel like letting it just hang is a bad choice


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

*DDM 25w led fogs*

Actually did this over the summer
Removed the dreary factory fog bulbs B8378415-060E-497E-A5AC-1C98A7EF8B63 by eric peltier, on Flickr

097B3594-3F9F-4D14-B301-96933B727FD0 by eric peltier, on Flickr

Installed DDM saber 25W 6000k bulbs


3491122A-DCAA-4191-AE97-CCA3D1172798 by eric peltier, on Flickr
0E9E9A13-8537-4AE3-9EF7-11CB092F73EB by eric peltier, on Flickr

F562BD02-EA1C-43DE-B3B8-C7243A4F8416 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

m_jel said:


> For the fog wiring, were your cable long enough to do the 2 sided tape to something, did ya zip tie the wires up or just leave everything hang? I was wanting to tape it but my wires are too short to reach anything and I feel like letting it just hang is a bad choice




















I believe he has deAutoLED LED fogs, location of driver and passenger side location with the pre-applied automotive tape. Just clean the posts really good. No issues here and I’ve had them for over a year and a half so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Got my baby some new tools 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Got my baby some new toys 










From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Whoops


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah...new toys....it’s always like your birthday....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

herkguy said:


> Ah...new toys....it’s always like your birthday....:thumbup::thumbup:


Definitely! I’ve been sitting on pulling the trigger for the HAZET Torque Wrench For far too long I was a little worried before I got it but once I used it definitely happy birthday to myself! Haha


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]you can turn them off to black them out though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up Setting the outer tails on with the hatch open. I had to put that on the H channel since that was the only one free. I had to make the choice of less illuminated or full bright SSPL since SSPL is on the G channel. I ended up going full brightness (127) for the SSPL and hatch open lights. I also set the read side marker lights to blink opposite the outer tails (in sync with the inner tails). I'm now considering coding the front side markers to be used with SSPL.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]I like the idea but remember those are single channel so if you activate that both sides will turn on. Your front DRL lights should be on with SSPL and that provides more than enough lighting in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]I like the idea but remember those are single channel so if you activate that both sides will turn on. Your front DRL lights should be on with SSPL and that provides more than enough lighting in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I just thought it would look cool. I know I would have to code them to have both sides, so they would work no matter what side I was activating.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I guess kind of defeats the idea of single side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Installed BC Racing Coilovers. Was on Golf R, wasn't 100 percent happy on the spring rate or drop so I wanted to find a middle ground. Was able to raise the height just a tad from the 1.75 inch lowering on the R's to about 1 and 1.25 inches on the BC's. Room to go lower but for now they ride way better, and I have lots of adjustment left. Sitting at about 13 out of 30 clicks on the dampening and its good for the winter for now. From the image below it has settled a bit more since it was taken and is perfectly level (image shows front is about quarter inch higher).

More details in the Suspension thread here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8803705-Tiguan-Suspension-modifications&p=114819309&viewfull=1#post114819309


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

mattchatr said:


>


The offsets look a tad high, but I like the look of the meaty sidewalls.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Installed BC Racing Coilovers. Was on Golf R, wasn't 100 percent happy on the spring rate or drop so I wanted to find a middle ground. Was able to raise the height just a tad from the 1.75 inch lowering on the R's to about 1 and 1.25 inches on the BC's. Room to go lower but for now they ride way better, and I have lots of adjustment left. Sitting at about 13 out of 30 clicks on the dampening and its good for the winter for now. From the image below it has settled a bit more since it was taken and is perfectly level (image shows front is about quarter inch higher).
> 
> More details in the Suspension thread here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ications&p=114819309&viewfull=1#post114819309


I have the same winter wheels. Where did you get your center caps? I can't find any that fit for some reason.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Preppy said:


> The offsets look a tad high, but I like the look of the meaty sidewalls.


It is, this is my winter wheel set and they are 18s and unfortunately the spacers I had on my summers don't fit the chamfer of the wheels like my OEM 19s do so I'm trying to find a machine shop that will trim it a tad so they fit. Once I do I can get the spacers back on but honestly, I might keep the slight inset tires for the winter as it will kick up less on my paintwork.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> I have the same winter wheels. Where did you get your center caps? I can't find any that fit for some reason.


Those are actually stickers. I got them from 3dcarstickers but they take forever to ship here. They probably have better local folks to buy from but for now they work. These are 57mm and fit perfect.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

*ECU mod by Armada (Brazil)*

Since I have acquire this fantastic machine🤩, I have notice the engine potencial. This car is marvelous from factory, still I want to mod it. 😎

So, took it to the ingenious technicians of the local tune shop.

Jaw dropping results:

Stock: 220HP 35,7 Kgfm (255 ft-lbs)

Armada Tuned: 310HP (Flywheel) 258WHP (Dyno) 44,5 Kgfm (325 ft-lbs) 😲

Super responsive!!!❤

Current mods: K&N in-box filter, air box Snow-cover delete, ECU tune, TCU tune and gas pedal delay tune. So far that’s all the jobs done in it. 😎

What’s next?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

El Bengador said:


> Since I have acquire this fantastic machine🤩, I have notice the engine potencial. This car is marvelous from factory, still I want to mod it. 😎
> 
> So, took it to the ingenious technicians of the local tune shop.
> 
> ...


Well, if you did a TCU tune than I'm guessing you have the better GTI engine and a DSG....makes us north American folks jealous.

On a side note, I FINALLY got my Unitronic cable and did stage 1 + today and wow, what a difference....wish I could get 310hp but I'll take the 249 for now. After having a Neuspeed Power Module and then being Stock again for a while waiting for my cable, super surprised by the difference. This is the way it should have been. I did a quick dragy but note that I'm on winter tires and sandy roads so should be a little better in the spring, but best after just 3 runs was 0-60 in 7.8 seconds. Probably closer to 7.5 with some proper setting up and better roads and tires but even without the dragy, this is a seat of the pants and back of the seat noticeable difference....I mean its not quick, but its sooooooo much better. Put a smile on my face today and I told my wife to take my Golf R to work so I could play with the Tig, might do the same tomorrow


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

mattchatr said:


> Well, if you did a TCU tune than I'm guessing you have the better GTI engine and a DSG....makes us north American folks jealous.
> 
> On a side note, I FINALLY got my Unitronic cable and did stage 1 + today and wow, what a difference....wish I could get 310hp but I'll take the 249 for now. After having a Neuspeed Power Module and then being Stock again for a while waiting for my cable, super surprised by the difference. This is the way it should have been. I did a quick dragy but note that I'm on winter tires and sandy roads so should be a little better in the spring, but best after just 3 runs was 0-60 in 7.8 seconds. Probably closer to 7.5 with some proper setting up and better roads and tires but even without the dragy, this is a seat of the pants and back of the seat noticeable difference....I mean its not quick, but its sooooooo much better. Put a smile on my face today and I told my wife to take my Golf R to work so I could play with the Tig, might do the same tomorrow


I managed a best time of 7.0sec 0-60 using FastR back in August. But that was before I did the VW recommended ECU/TCU update. I've since got the car reflashed by APR, time to do some more runs!


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

El Bengador said:


> Since I have acquire this fantastic machine🤩, I have notice the engine potencial. This car is marvelous from factory, still I want to mod it. 😎
> 
> So, took it to the ingenious technicians of the local tune shop.
> 
> ...




Sounds super fun...


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Well, if you did a TCU tune than I'm guessing you have the better GTI engine and a DSG....makes us north American folks jealous.
> 
> On a side note, I FINALLY got my Unitronic cable and did stage 1 + today and wow, what a difference....wish I could get 310hp but I'll take the 249 for now. After having a Neuspeed Power Module and then being Stock again for a while waiting for my cable, super surprised by the difference. This is the way it should have been. I did a quick dragy but note that I'm on winter tires and sandy roads so should be a little better in the spring, but best after just 3 runs was 0-60 in 7.8 seconds. Probably closer to 7.5 with some proper setting up and better roads and tires but even without the dragy, this is a seat of the pants and back of the seat noticeable difference....I mean its not quick, but its sooooooo much better. Put a smile on my face today and I told my wife to take my Golf R to work so I could play with the Tig, might do the same tomorrow


I'm hoping the results are better than 7.8sec

The stock 4motion has a 0-60 time of mid-8s. Risking a powertrain warranty void while simultaneously spending $600+ on a tune seems a bit steep to shave a few fractions of a second off acceleration.

I think others with tunes have reported times closer to 7 which seems more reasonable. Anyone who can add?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I concur, it should be better.
I just have the 87 APR tune and the car pulls way better but I have not run any numbers yet.
I have a g-tech I will hook up and try a run if I can get a day with no snow, ice or 30 mph winds...lol
Mother Nature has not been kind as of late...

I really appreciate the passing performance on the road though, I can now pass with confidence.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

As I said, was cold, we've had snow, so there is gravel and sand on the road (I only did 3 runs on an open freeway off of the shoulder) and was slightly uphill (my usual spot is most likely worse as its back roads)...and I'm on squishy winter tires so the fact that I got below 8 I'm happy and of course all this depends on other factors....I'm near the mountains in Alberta, higher elevation, etc. I was getting close to 9 seconds on my stock 0-60 before the ECU/TCU VW recall - the darn thing is a sloth. A full second and a half is nothing to make light of, that's a huge increase in relative terms. I'm sure it will be better in better conditions....trust me if you care about performance at all, you'll void your warranty for the improvement, and if not than you won't. I get it. I'm not going for a drag car here or the fastest Stage 1 Tiguan, but it is remarkably quicker and more competent. Its hard to go back and forth between my Golf R and then the Tig family car - even if it is just the kid hauler, to me it needs to be more and I am really enjoying driving it now.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> As I said, was cold, we've had snow, so there is gravel and sand on the road (I only did 3 runs on an open freeway off of the shoulder) and was slightly uphill (my usual spot is most likely worse as its back roads)...and I'm on squishy winter tires so the fact that I got below 8 I'm happy and of course all this depends on other factors....I'm near the mountains in Alberta, higher elevation, etc. I was getting close to 9 seconds on my stock 0-60 before the ECU/TCU VW recall - the darn thing is a sloth. A full second and a half is nothing to make light of, that's a huge increase in relative terms. I'm sure it will be better in better conditions....trust me if you care about performance at all, you'll void your warranty for the improvement, and if not than you won't. I get it. I'm not going for a drag car here or the fastest Stage 1 Tiguan, but it is remarkably quicker and more competent. Its hard to go back and forth between my Golf R and then the Tig family car - even if it is just the kid hauler, to me it needs to be more and I am really enjoying driving it now.


Very compelling. I'm close to moving on the APR 87 tune so this is helpful.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

*0 to 60*

Wx dried up a little and wind wasn’t to strong so I made a couple quick runs to check improvements with APR 87 tune
Temp was 35, 3/4 tank fuel, traction off me and a car seat..lol

Took about 15 minutes for oil to get up to temp
I made 4 runs, 
2 runs just released brake and floored it, both runs hit 7.7 sec

Next 2 runs I briefly held brake to 2500rpm and let go,
Results were 7.2 and 7.04

The tune is a huge improvment.
I like others don’t plan to race it but wanted extra merging and passing power and it h now has that.


IMG_2453 by eric peltier, on Flickr
IMG_2454 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

What drive are your 0-60? Normal Mode or Sport Mode?
Does this mean the Stage 1 93 could be a few tenth faster?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

ckspeed68 said:


> What drive are your 0-60? Normal Mode or Sport Mode?
> Does this mean the Stage 1 93 could be a few tenth faster?


The 7.7 times were in drive mode
the 7.04 and 7.2 were in sport mode. With light hold on brake as I started to push the accelerator and brake release at 2500, not something I would do daily...sort of like a launch control


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Slapped on some two toned 19" Savannah wheels with 255/45/19 tires.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Time to replace the cabin filter for Air Care. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Time to replace the cabin filter for Air Care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s amazing. You’ll love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I already coded it last year, just time to replace the filter. [mention]LennyNero [/mention]helped after seeing the Atlas group enable it but never provided the coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I stocked up on them. I have 5 left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

herkguy said:


> The 7.7 times were in drive mode
> the 7.04 and 7.2 were in sport mode. With light hold on brake as I started to push the accelerator and brake release at 2500, not something I would do daily...sort of like a launch control


Thanks for the info. 

I guessing that my Unitronic Stage 1+ Tiguan should be able to do 0-60 under 7seconds. On winter mold now but will do some runs when I put back the all season wheel/tire on the Tig in april 2021.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mod doc updated with latest coding and thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]for providing the coding for enabling the rear fog for those that have replaced their rear tails with Euro Tails and added a Euro Switch. 

If there are any mods missing, feel free to DM and I’ll add. 

https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just picked mine up yesterday from the dealer’s 80k service. For those wondering it was just over $800 to do oil, haldex service, rear diff oil, wipers etc. Also did the 24GB emission flash and then reflashed to Uni Stg1+ when I got home.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Savvv said:


> Just picked mine up yesterday from the dealer’s 80k service.


You have 80k on a 2018??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing crazy but let my kids pick Badgeskin colors, first up my daughter and she wanted purple. Talked her out of pink, ha. 



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> You have 80k on a 2018??


I’m in construction. I’ve had days I put 300 miles on it going from job site to job site. July 13, 2018 was day 1 so average is just under 3k per month.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

1 year with my 2019 will be 11/22/20 and I have 39,000 miles already. My work commute to and from is 50miles a day. So that’s 1,000 miles a month just for work. Then I don’t like staying home so I go drive around a lot. I typically fill up 3 times a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Savvv said:


> I’m in construction. I’ve had days I put 300 miles on it going from job site to job site. July 13, 2018 was day 1 so average is just under 3k per month.


Damn, that's impressive. Any major issues in that time? Our 2018 just went over over 24k miles, no issues so far.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oct 8th was a year for me and I’ve only got 9210 on mine.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Purchase 12/18, 36K miles on my 2019 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Damn, that's impressive. Any major issues in that time? Our 2018 just went over over 24k miles, no issues so far.


Nope. Oil changes at 10k. Tire rotations at 5k. I’m actually still on the original 20” OE tires haha. Obviously I’ve run Blizzaks in the winter but yea probably won’t get a new set of 20”s til the spring. By then we should be over 100k.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

This EA888 gen3b its not bad! I put about 65k in my 2019 Tiguan too. I drive the car roughly lol. 85mph on normal highway, when no traffic or toll road peddle to the floor for 10+ min at a time lol. The car was Uni tuned at 43k. So far its been great engine! I always used shell,qt,valero,sams 93 octane(Exxon occasionally). And oil change at 7500 miles. But I did notice the car lag becoming more noticeable. Say when you approaching at stop sign at 50mph and didnt fully stop and floor the peddle to go across. the engine takes about 4 seconds to respond! After 4 seconds the rmp finally kick from 2000 to 4500+ 

OE 20s Hankook I changed at 5/32
I got a new set of michelin as3+ at 39900 miles now 5/32 left. Those tire still drives good. I will change it out when it gets around 3/32.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> This EA888 gen3b its not bad! I put about 65k in my 2019 Tiguan too. I drive the car roughly lol. 85mph on normal highway, when no traffic or toll road peddle to the floor for 10+ min at a time lol. The car was Uni tuned at 43k. So far its been great engine! I always used shell,qt,valero,sams 93 octane(Exxon occasionally). And oil change at 7500 miles. But I did notice the car lag becoming more noticeable. Say when you approaching at stop sign at 50mph and didnt fully stop and floor the peddle to go across. the engine takes about 4 seconds to respond! After 4 seconds the rmp finally kick from 2000 to 4500+
> 
> OE 20s Hankook I changed at 5/32
> I got a new set of michelin as3+ at 39900 miles now 5/32 left. Those tire still drives good. I will change it out when it gets around 3/32.


You live in Texas. I’m surprised you didn’t mention Buc-ee’s!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You live in Texas. I’m surprised you didn’t mention Buc-ee’s!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love buc-ees, I live 35 min away. Go there very often just for seasonal t-shirts and beef jerky. Their gas its cheap but not top tier rated so I don't use it. Useless I had too. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Not top teir?!?! That’s crazy considering the rest of that place is top tier in terms of aesthetics. Now I need some beaver nugs. Mmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

My clear side markers already showed up, I like them much better than the amber lenses on the white
And they are nice and bright when on.

8ABD4B40-890D-4129-BAD5-147EEA294DF4 by eric peltier, on Flickr


46F70315-D056-4EA4-BA03-B7A4C2A42723 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Installed some hood vents (mainly just for anesthetics) Coilovers are on order as of this morning as well, will be offering up my GolfR springs soon.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Well, if you did a TCU tune than I'm guessing you have the better GTI engine and a DSG....makes us north American folks jealous.
> 
> On a side note, I FINALLY got my Unitronic cable and did stage 1 + today and wow, what a difference....wish I could get 310hp but I'll take the 249 for now. After having a Neuspeed Power Module and then being Stock again for a while waiting for my cable, super surprised by the difference. This is the way it should have been. I did a quick dragy but note that I'm on winter tires and sandy roads so should be a little better in the spring, but best after just 3 runs was 0-60 in 7.8 seconds. Probably closer to 7.5 with some proper setting up and better roads and tires but even without the dragy, this is a seat of the pants and back of the seat noticeable difference....I mean its not quick, but its sooooooo much better. Put a smile on my face today and I told my wife to take my Golf R to work so I could play with the Tig, might do the same tomorrow


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

DCdubz111 said:


> Installed some hood vents (mainly just for anesthetics) Coilovers are on order as of this morning as well, will be offering up my GolfR springs soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how scary was that cutting into the hood....
Certainly a different look, any pics in the wild standing back a bit...


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Washed it up, coated it with “The Last Coat”, it’s slippery now. We will see how it holds up to the winter.
EA073F4B-51BB-4CD4-BFD6-8B63BCC0B46B by eric peltier, on Flickr

41FAE9AF-5061-4F76-8EF7-1022EEA1DAEB by eric peltier, on Flickr

Put a couple of R decals on my seats, leftover from my Passat headrests...
Older decals so we will see if they stay on. My Passat ones have held for four years without issue...

43C19CBD-0204-4C4D-ABEB-8A0BF0DD5568 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

herkguy said:


> Washed it up, coated it with “The Last Coat”, it’s slippery now. We will see how it holds up to the winter.
> EA073F4B-51BB-4CD4-BFD6-8B63BCC0B46B by eric peltier, on Flickr
> 
> 41FAE9AF-5061-4F76-8EF7-1022EEA1DAEB by eric peltier, on Flickr
> ...


Nice! Wish we had the R Line logos on the seats like they have overseas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! Wish we had the R Line logos on the seats like they have overseas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, VW USA sure misses the mark with simple things like that. 
we also got skipped on the rear seat heat, massaging front seats, rear door panel upper trim pieces( like front), rear door entry sill plates...
Some should be standard on SEL premium, the rest should at least be options...
Oh the wish list is long....but it’s pretty nice for the price.
If you have ever looked at the Q5 or QX50, you will spend 14k more for a comp equip veh.
You will get a couple different items but still miss some. 
doing the tune really makes up the power dif, and I added sound proofing and it’s quieter than a stockQ5....total cost extra, $750....still have $13250 to go..haha...


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, I always like the hood ornament on the Mack trucks.
so, I have come up with my on hood ornament for the Tiguan...








leave comments below.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

herkguy said:


> For sure, VW USA sure misses the mark with simple things like that.
> we also got skipped on the rear seat heat, massaging front seats, rear door panel upper trim pieces( like front), rear door entry sill plates...
> Some should be standard on SEL premium, the rest should at least be options...
> Oh the wish list is long....but it’s pretty nice for the price.
> ...


Sure is odd, my car was made at the Puebla plant in Mexico. Exported to Brazil. It has a nice R logo machine stitch _sewing_ on the seat.
pics below...


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

El Bengador said:


> Hi everyone, I always like the hood ornament on the Mack trucks.
> so, I have come up with my on hood ornament for the Tiguan...
> View attachment 51812
> 
> leave comments below.


Nice!


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

El Bengador said:


> Sure is odd, my car was made at the Puebla plant in Mexico. Exported to Brazil. It has a nice R logo machine stitch on the seat.
> pics below...
> View attachment 51821
> 
> View attachment 51822


This exactly, they make the cover already, just don’t let the US have it...lol


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

El Bengador said:


> Sure is odd, my car was made at the Puebla plant in Mexico. Exported to Brazil. It has a nice R logo machine stitch on the seat.
> pics below...
> View attachment 51821
> 
> View attachment 51822


Also I see your rear door panels have the trim along the top aft of the handle, we don’t get those either....


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

herkguy said:


> Wow, how scary was that cutting into the hood....
> Certainly a different look, any pics in the wild standing back a bit...


It was actually the 3rd time I've done it, so not too bad. I do measure about 20 times though to get my symmetry right. They are still "curing" on the Tiguan but here is a picture I did on my GSW TDI (also did it on a Touareg).









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

herkguy said:


> Also I see your rear door panels have the trim along the top aft of the handle, we don’t get those either....


And the headrests are better allowing you to move it closer to your head, forward and backwards and not just up and down. Wonder if those are plug and play as I would buy them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> And the headrests are better allowing you to move it closer to your head, forward and backwards and not just up and down. Wonder if those are plug and play as I would buy them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The headrest is plug and play. Super easy to remove/install.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

El Bengador said:


> View attachment 51719


Would you happen to have an autoscan of your vehicle? I keep tossing the idea of finding a wrecked GTI and swapping the drivetrain but I'm really curious if the control modules in the ROW Tiguan are comparable to anything we have here in the states.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

ec2k1gt said:


> Would you happen to have an autoscan of your vehicle? I keep tossing the idea of finding a wrecked GTI and swapping the drivetrain but I'm really curious if the control modules in the ROW Tiguan are comparable to anything we have here in the states.


unfortunate I do not have it yet. I don”t have the scanner. Will ask my tuner guy to do it on my next visit, and post here.

the weather is not cooperating today, the car is a little dirty.

here is a front end pic showing license plate style in Brazil


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> And the headrests are better allowing you to move it closer to your head, forward and backwards and not just up and down. Wonder if those are plug and play as I would buy them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here it is a video of DIY headrest remove/install:


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi2hYy085ntAhVLHrkGHXW6Ax0QwqsBMAF6BAgTEAg&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6kpW_2tnXXE&usg=AOvVaw2Ap_sVPjikKD8ow-jN_z6U


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

DCdubz111 said:


> It was actually the 3rd time I've done it, so not too bad. I do measure about 20 times though to get my symmetry right. They are still "curing" on the Tiguan but here is a picture I did on my GSW TDI (also did it on a Touareg).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look nice, any precautions with water?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

El Bengador said:


> Hi everyone, I always like the hood ornament on the Mack trucks.
> so, I have come up with my on hood ornament for the Tiguan...
> View attachment 51812
> 
> leave comments below.


With a hood ornament like that, you won't have to worry about hitting anything. 😂


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Here are some pics of my “sleeper” 310HP,


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

El Bengador said:


> Here are some pics of my “sleeper” 310HP,
> View attachment 52107
> 
> View attachment 52108


wow!!
i cnat imagine how fun that is, thats 130HP more than our stock US models
Im at 235HP and feel it is much better, 310 has to be a blast, like the new R in Europe...


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

herkguy said:


> wow!!
> i cnat imagine how fun that is, thats 130HP more than our stock US models
> Im at 235HP and feel it is much better, 310 has to be a blast, like the new R in Europe...


from 0 to 2500 rpm torque is about stock, but when the rev goes above that, torque increase up to 318 lbf-ft.
you can feel your back against the seat. Just wow!!


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

here it is the dyno sheet from the tune shop.
The sheet numbers are in metric:








I have got the Stage 1 tune:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

herkguy said:


> For sure, VW USA sure misses the mark with simple things like that.
> we also got skipped on the rear seat heat, massaging front seats, rear door panel upper trim pieces( like front), rear door entry sill plates...
> Some should be standard on SEL premium, the rest should at least be options...
> Oh the wish list is long....but it’s pretty nice for the price.
> ...


Wife picked up a CPO 2019 Q5 Prem+ with low mileage, lucked out. Quiet, smooth and powerful compared to my Tig. Still enjoy my ride more since I tweaked to make it mine. I was hoping to enhance her headlight capabilities, but Q5 LEDs while adaptive they do not have horizontal movement. Only capability was enabling highway lights for her. Surprised in the difference. Not as many mods are available, but understandable due to the demographic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wife picked up a CPO 2019 Q5 Prem+ with low mileage, lucked out. Quiet, smooth and powerful compared to my Tig. Still enjoy my ride more since I tweaked to make it mine. I was hoping to enhance her headlight capabilities, but Q5 LEDs while adaptive they do not have horizontal movement. Only capability was enabling highway lights for her. Surprised in the difference. Not as many mods are available, but understandable due to the demographic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those Audi CPO deals can be the best, great pricing and extra warranty.
that new 2021 Q5 has some nice new looks, of course then there is the the SQ5..😛


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I have a blue silk Tiguan and can’t decide if I should do clear or smoked side markers. I have seen a few pics of the clear on blue and it seems almost as noticeable as the orange. Does anyone have pics of smoked on blue?
Thanks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

dareblue said:


> I have a blue silk Tiguan and can’t decide if I should do clear or smoked side markers. I have seen a few pics of the clear on blue and it seems almost as noticeable as the orange. Does anyone have pics of smoked on blue?
> Thanks


Pull yours out for a few days and pay a paint shop to color match them.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Pull yours out for a few days and pay a paint shop to color match them.


Great idea!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Winter setup done. I’m liking them. Let me know what you honestly think. Happy Holidays everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking good on winter “shoes”!


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

New tires installed/balanced on my winter wheels from my old B8A4 Avant (17x8 et47 with 215/65)

Center caps as well as the MQB spacer flush kit from ECS have been ordered











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

WSPR said:


> New tires installed/balanced on my winter wheels from my old B8A4 Avant (17x8 et47 with 215/65)
> 
> Center caps as well as the MQB spacer flush kit from ECS have been ordered
> 
> ...


Did you have to use a hubcentric ring? I have the same set from my old B8A4 and was curious if it fits. I also have a 10/15mm spacers that I can use.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

rayjpep1 said:


> Did you have to use a hubcentric ring? I have the same set from my old B8A4 and was curious if it fits. I also have a 10/15mm spacers that I can use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yes - hub centric rings are needed, picked up a set of 4 (66.6mm to 57.1mm) on eBay for less than $10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

I towed my little rabbit pick up on a dolly and it sucked. They need to put a bigger engine on these things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Drin logu said:


> I towed my little rabbit pick up on a dolly and it sucked. They need to put a bigger engine on these things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The EA888 3G engine family has plenty of power when proper tune. Other option for VW tow truck is the power house VW Amarok 3.0 V6 TDi. Classic Body on chassi configuration. Shown in pic...








This VW can tow anything!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

El Bengador said:


> The EA888 3G engine family has plenty of power when proper tune. Other option for VW tow truck is the power house VW Amarok 3.0 V6 TDi. Classic Body on chassi configuration. Shown in pic...
> View attachment 53403
> 
> This VW can tow anything!


Yeah, if only you could buy it in North America...I think VW just teamed up with the Ford Ranger team to bring something in the coming years.....sigh, I don't want a VW/Ranger I want the Amarok...why does VW hate us.....lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with mattchatr on this, if I wanted a Ford, I'd buy a Ford. I did...once. Learned my lesson. I'd buy the Amarok if only they brought it here to North America. VAG has too much influence on VW of America when it comes to models offered and configurations. Amarok, please bring. Scirocco, please bring back, Euro Passat Estate, yes please, and the list goes on.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I agree with mattchatr on this, if I wanted a Ford, I'd buy a Ford. I did...once. Learned my lesson. I'd buy the Amarok if only they brought it here to North America. VAG has too much influence on VW of America when it comes to models offered and configurations. Amarok, please bring. Scirocco, please bring back, Euro Passat Estate, yes please, and the list goes on.


Heck I would settle for a few more R models....Tiguan R obviously, but that Arteon R - nice! Might persuade me away from my Golf R....maybe.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea and not watered down Tiguan R or Arteon R, the real deal from engine, transmission, and the interior touches. Granted DLA won't be working, but that's what VCDS/OBD11 is for and we know it works on the Arteon when coded here in the NAR. Should tell VW something when you see people putting R Line logo stickers on the seats to match the ROW models.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

VW Product Line Management for North America is broken. Has been for a while.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

It's called chicken tax for the lack of Amarok in the USA THOUGH they technically could build it in TN.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

New winter wheel setup swapped in and ready for snow 😁 Looks great with the R-Line rims from my old Atlas.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

RCDheliracer said:


> View attachment 53562
> 
> 
> New winter wheel setup swapped in and ready for snow  Looks great with the R-Line rims from my old Atlas.


Looks great. What tires? I’m running hankook I cept evo2. 245/40/19. We don’t get much snow here but roads get cold and some ice. So I’m looking at how well these do. They guy I got them from in Chicago said they are great. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Looks great. What tires? I’m running hankook I cept evo2. 245/40/19. We don’t get much snow here but roads get cold and some ice. So I’m looking at how well these do. They guy I got them from in Chicago said they are great. We shall see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I went with Continental WinterContact TS806S 255/40-20. Very close in characteristics to what you're running. They handle quite nicely in the dry and aren't noisy at all. Can't wait to give them a go when the snow finally flies up here in Maine.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Did a little OEM+ upgrade over the weekend, MK7 Golf R steering wheel retrofit.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Thats a bit more than just the steering wheel, that grip looks beefy.


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

please write the parameters of the rims


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Fircyk said:


> please write the parameters of the rims













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

ec2k1gt said:


> Did a little OEM+ upgrade over the weekend, MK7 Golf R steering wheel retrofit.


oof that looks good!


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

ec2k1gt said:


> Did a little OEM+ upgrade over the weekend, MK7 Golf R steering wheel retrofit.


Is that a heated steering wheel?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

jonfran21 said:


> Is that a heated steering wheel?


Unfortunately it's not, the MK7 GTI/R steering wheel does not have a heating option.


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

ec2k1gt said:


> Unfortunately it's not, the MK7 GTI/R steering wheel does not have a heating option.


That's too bad, it's a beautiful wheel and I love the flat bottom ones.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

ec2k1gt said:


> Did a little OEM+ upgrade over the weekend, MK7 Golf R steering wheel retrofit.


Can you please do a brief write-up on your process to swap this steering wheel? How are the shifting paddles? Thanks


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

DCdubz111 said:


> Can you please do a brief write-up on your process to swap this steering wheel? How are the shifting paddles? Thanks


The process is very similar to other VW steering wheels. To make the MK7 Golf GTI/R retrofit work you'll need to source a complete wheel, and airbag combo. 

You'll have a couple options when it comes to sourcing the wheel, you can source it as an entire assembly (minus airbag) or by individual components. The key to making it all work though is to ensure that your existing switches match the switches on the GTI/R wheel. As long as you find the correct switches it's a direct swap without any coding involved, paddle capability can also be added without the need to code as long as you source a wheel of a DSG GTI/R. I would say a large portion of the ROW Tiguan's come equipped with paddles, the capability is there but I'm guessing the US never saw them due to US Tiguan's being equipped with the Aisin 8 speed as opposed to the DSG everyone else gets.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ec2k1gt said:


> The process is very similar to other VW steering wheels. To make the MK7 Golf GTI/R retrofit work you'll need to source a complete wheel, and airbag combo.
> 
> You'll have a couple options when it comes to sourcing the wheel, you can source it as an entire assembly (minus airbag) or by individual components. The key to making it all work though is to ensure that your existing switches match the switches on the GTI/R wheel. As long as you find the correct switches it's a direct swap without any coding involved, paddle capability can also be added without the need to code as long as you source a wheel of a DSG GTI/R. I would say a large portion of the ROW Tiguan's come equipped with paddles, the capability is there but I'm guessing the US never saw them due to US Tiguan's being equipped with the Aisin 8 speed as opposed to the DSG everyone else gets.


Thanks. I’m gonna look for one someday or the new Tiguan/ Atlas’s wheel is pretty nice as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Oil change on my black Friday purchase









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

scirockalot8v said:


> Oil change on my black Friday purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!
Was it a secret Santa to yourself...hehe
I have a set also and love them...


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

scirockalot8v said:


> Oil change on my black Friday purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Shhhh but I did the same through Home depot's deal though still waiting for it to arrive.... hopefully by the end of the week.

First to be lifted is the wife's Tiguan so I can out the snows on then the quad to service the hubs and put the lift on then my FJ for an oil change and 5 tire rotation...gotta show the wife it's a good purchase. Haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I bought the Quick Jack 2 years ago for my Black Friday purchase!!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Those with he quick jack...did you end up purchasing the extension pieces to get on the pinch weld lift points? The current 60" max that quick jack offers falls short about 2" on the Tiguan from my measurement before I bought it.

Also I chose the 7000slx model for "future growth"...couldn't beat it for the extra hundred some odd dollars.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I did not get the extension. I was able to catch about 1-1/2in. Of the front pinch weld and about an inch of the rear. I will probably and up welding up my own extension add on. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

scirockalot8v said:


> I did not get the extension. I was able to catch about 1-1/2in. Of the front pinch weld and about an inch of the rear. I will probably and up welding up my own extension add on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I made the same purchase during black Friday sale. I have not received my quickjack 5000SLX yet but based on my calculation thats what I expect.

Tiguan - inner distance between factory pinch welds is 57". Which leaves you with 1.5" for each side, not enough IMO
CC - inner distance between factory pinch welds is 53.5". Which should give me 3.75" on each side.

I think the extended version would be a better purchase but discount was too good ($999 + tax through HomeDepot). I will probably purchase those extensions.
Another option is to use place them across the vehicle.

I think I should be good with a 5000lb version as Tiguan curb weight is around 3800lbs. I will never buy a SUV and hopefully my wife will not update to anything larger than Atlas( ~4500lbs). My next car will be probably Golf R or something similar. Or Ill just buy an electric car but for that 5000SLX or 7000SLX will not work anyway.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I went with the 7000slx also as I have a truck and it works great on that with the vertical suv stands(extra cost though)
We have a gen v Jetta, Gen 6 Jetta, B7 Passat and the tig. The tig is long, and front heavy so I bias towards the front. I may try the cross lifting and see how that is. Anyone tried cross lifting yet?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

For those worried about the length, you can also use the jacks cross wise by sliding them under the car at the front and back. As it lifts, the car will shift to the side a bit but its an acceptable setup, even according to QuickJack. Its in their manual.

EDIT: and there is the rather corney manufacturer video on it:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I found a picture of a big suv up with the jacks turned. I'll probably try it this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing exciting just an oil change this morning with Liqui Moly Top Tec 6200, Hengst oil filter and changed the oil service interval to 7500 miles with OBD11. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks, I may have to try that next time.


mattchatr said:


> For those worried about the length, you can also use the jacks cross wise by sliding them under the car at the front and back. As it lifts, the car will shift to the side a bit but its an acceptable setup, even according to QuickJack. Its in their manual.
> 
> EDIT: and there is the rather corney manufacturer video on it:





scirockalot8v said:


> I found a picture of a big suv up with the jacks turned. I'll probably try it this weekend.
> View attachment 55312
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nothing exciting just an oil change this morning with Liqui Moly Top Tec 6200, Hengst oil filter and changed the oil service interval to 7500 miles with OBD11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t know we could do that in VCDS, that’s pretty slick


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Well the Jack's will not catch the pinch welds at all turned width wise. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

scirockalot8v said:


> Well the Jack's will not catch the pinch welds at all turned width wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good to know. I guess the EXT extension is the only solution

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Wonder if the EXT is too long for the Golf. Need to look at one of these for both cars. I would have thought the regular 5000 would fit the Tig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

herkguy said:


> I didn’t know we could do that in VCDS, that’s pretty slick












From the history in OBD11, go to 17-Dashboard, search for SIA to find the entry shown above. While the MIB shows in miles, the entry in the control unit is in km. The old value was 16100 km which converts to 10100 miles in the MIB. I changed my value to 12070 km to get 7500 since I did my oil this morning. Hope that helps!

I’ll update my doc tonight for that coding change for reference for those that link or use my mod doc. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

They have measurements on their site so you can see if it'll fit between the tires in the lowered position. Personally I bought the 7000slx version (for future growth) then added on the extensions for the Tiguan's pinch weld spread and and other that may come down the line in the future.

Sadly the extensions didn't arrive today (pump/hose/fittings box did) so I'll be putting on the snows with a floor jack...they are showing snow flakes for a few days next week. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From the history in OBD11, go to 17-Dashboard, search for SIA to find the entry shown above. While the MIB shows in miles, the entry in the control unit is in km. The old value was 16100 km which converts to 10100 miles in the MIB. I changed my value to 12070 km to get 7500 since I did my oil this morning. Hope that helps!
> 
> I’ll update my doc tonight for that coding change for reference for those that link or use my mod doc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sooooo cool. Who told you about this or did you just figure it out on your own? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw other threads and narrowed it down based upon what others were doing incorrectly at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Working on making a glossy rear emblem for Pop’s and in the meantime picked up the new Hyperdip Anthracite Grey and applied it to my original rear that I popped off and very happy with the color. Better look than matte black and has a nice fleck in the color. 

How it started










How it ended











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice, looks good!!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Working on making a glossy rear emblem for Pop’s and in the meantime picked up the new Hyperdip Anthracite Grey and applied it to my original rear that I popped off and very happy with the color. Better look than matte black and has a nice fleck in the color.
> 
> How it started
> 
> ...


Hyperdip, that’s the sprayable vinyl company right? 

Looks sharp. Might have to steal this for the wife’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that dude Fonzi, the first pic is Hyperdip shadow black. 

Steal away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Installed the EU center console today with the adjustable armrest, $300 delivered from a seller in Germany on eBay. No idea when I bought it that the it had the adjustable armrest, so nice surprise!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Installed the EU center console today with the adjustable armrest, $300 delivered from a seller in Germany on eBay. No idea when I bought it that the it had the adjustable armrest, so nice surprise!
> View attachment 55793


Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Installed the EU center console today with the adjustable armrest, $300 delivered from a seller in Germany on eBay. No idea when I bought it that the it had the adjustable armrest, so nice surprise!
> View attachment 55793


That is sweet!!
Does it retain the wireless charger?

Also is that a different shifter?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

It came with a wireless charger in it (BONUS) BUT I put my factory one in and I'll buy wiring to move that to my wife's 18.

It's the Chinese shifter from Aliexpress


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Took some sound level measurements today for my sound proofing work.
Have made some solid improvements 

Idle cold 40db, warm 34 db(33-35)
Factory was 43db

WOT 58 db (57-59) love how it sounds now
Factory was 73db

Cruise 60 mph smooth, 51db (50-53)
Grooved 53db
80 mph freeway, 58 db(57-59)
Factory at 70 mph was 67 db

Here are a couple vids with db meter
Idle warm
IMG_2510 by eric peltier, on Flickr

80mph cruise
IMG_2507 by eric peltier, on Flickr

WOT
IMG_2511 by eric peltier, on Flickr

60 cruise

IMG_2512 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> It came with a wireless charger in it (BONUS) BUT I put my factory one in and I'll buy wiring to move that to my wife's 18.
> 
> It's the Chinese shifter from Aliexpress


That is a bonus and wow what a deal for the cost, with your work of course. Looks great!


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Zabes64 said:


> Installed the EU center console today with the adjustable armrest, $300 delivered from a seller in Germany on eBay. No idea when I bought it that the it had the adjustable armrest, so nice surprise!
> View attachment 55793


It came with the park assist button as well? (Middle button, right hand side)


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

herkguy said:


> Took some sound level measurements today for my sound proofing work.
> Have made some solid improvements
> 
> Idle cold 40db, warm 34 db(33-35)
> ...


Do you have a writeup for the soundproofing? That's a huge difference.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

PZ said:


> Do you have a writeup for the soundproofing? That's a huge difference.


 I did not do a write up, this is just something I do with all my new cars.
Materials I normally use
A dampener like Dynamat, GT mat, Noiko, Boom Mat
A closed cell foam liner( Noiko 320, fat mat) 
A 1” foam sound absorber with foil edge, Boom Mat
Sound absorber, light to medium 1/2” foil sided cotton( duct wrap can be bought in bulk
Or a 3/8- 1/2” felt ( medium to heavy absorber)
1/2” bulb type rubber door seal(comes in 20’ strip)
3M spray adhesive 
Rubbing alcohol 
Sheers, wooden roller for dampener 
I can say I did not go over the top and Did not use expensive materials. 
The dampener I used for panel vibration was just mid grade boom mat from the local auto parts store, dynamat is best but costly and Noiko makes a good product also.
I added that in a few squares to the cavities of the doors( outside door skin), the inside of the door, a couple pieces on quarter panel skins, trunk floor, wheel wells inside and under the hood blanket in between frame and behind upper firewall (area for the wiper motor)
Also did inside the tailgate.
That kills panel vibration throughout the car.
Ideally next would be a nice closed cell foam like Noiko 320mm, however I dint have any on hand so skipped it as I just did it because I had time to do it, wasn’t planned ahead.
( I need to get some..lol)
Anyways I then add noise absorbing material to all the interior plastic panels and cover the interior wheel wells, under the spare and wrap in heavy duty sealed bags I will stuff into caverns above wheel well and forward side ( by the outer edge of the rear seats), the back lip area of the hood( helps prevent transmission of noise to the windshield). I also cover and fill as much of the door panels as possible.
I use 3m adhesive to glue material to panels. I try to make sure I don’t attach anything that would trap moisture against an outside sheet metal.
I also cut a layer of the absorber to sand which between the hood and the factory blanket. I first used the lighter cotton and it helped but switch to the heavier felt and that really helped. 
I cut a 4” wide or so strip of the 1” Boom mat absorber and put it on the back side of the engine compartment firewall over the previously install dampener 
I use the door seal to make an extra cowl top seal and attach it directly next to the factory seal, making sure to go side to side. This doubles for the back of the hood to close on preventing transmission the windshield.
I add some dampener to the inside of the front wheel well liners and a closed cell foam(won’t absorb water and hold against the fender)
I also cut a small rubber 1/8” rubber mat in shape of the rear wheel well liner top area, about 8-10” across. Then cut a slightly smaller piece of the felt and sandwich it between the liner and the rubber mat, again keeping the felt from being in direct contact with the metal body or quarter. This is a tight fit and you need to make sure you keep the liner screw holes unobstructed for reassembly.
I add some felt under the driver and passenger carpet areas and a piece of the 1/8” rubber mat sandwiched in there also and bring those materials as high up the firewall as I can without obstructing the foot controls.

It may seem like a lot to do but you can do the work in sections, eng compartment, doors, rear cargo area, front floors, wheel wells.

I got very good results and did not remove the seats so you could also do the full floors if you are really ambitious.

A must is having the VW Erwin PDFs that show how to disassemble and reinstall all the parts.

You can get some ideas on the process by watching a few you tube videos.
Remember the dampener is just there to stop panel vibration(adding mass) so you don’t need to encapsulate the car in dampener...

If you have the time, it’s good to disassemble as much as possible and then you have the best access.

I would be happy to help anyone in the local Minnesota area.
Eric


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> It came with the park assist button as well? (Middle button, right hand side)


Yes, the camera button is now a P with the ))) and a cone


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> Installed the EU center console today with the adjustable armrest, $300 delivered from a seller in Germany on eBay. No idea when I bought it that the it had the adjustable armrest, so nice surprise!
> View attachment 55793


Where you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> Yes, the camera button is now a P with the ))) and a cone


That has always been the camera button. Duh. He is talking about the button in the middle. The P With the steering wheel. He even said the button in the middle. Come on now. Pay attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> That has always been the camera button. Duh. He is talking about the button in the middle. The P With the steering wheel. He even said the button in the middle. Come on now. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You see the "Yes" answered his question and then the comma I moved onto the different button now for my camera, that doesn't have the video icon.

The middle park assist button is there, but doesn't function.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Added rear door entry sill plates. Still waiting for some rocker plates I ordered out of China, I think they sunk...
Here are the aft ones.
673A8345-619A-4644-BC90-136B59005358 by eric peltier, on Flickr

8AC8058D-B111-4F88-8E31-2463A99264C7 by eric peltier, on Flickr

F00C0A08-F6FD-4E79-8CC5-B93EAA5A790A by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

Installed the Leyo Motorsport intake and the turbo muffler delete. 
Also have the K-Sport coilers on, which I am not happy with


----------



## Tig 001 (Dec 17, 2020)

*









First time post.. Added the red strip for the GTi flavour*


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

We went to the magic tree and saw a nice house.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealJomon (Dec 4, 2020)

Tig 001 said:


> *
> View attachment 56596
> 
> 
> First time post.. Added the red strip for the GTi flavour*


Nice. Is this Vinyl wrap?


----------



## Tig 001 (Dec 17, 2020)

TheRealJomon said:


> Nice. Is this Vinyl wrap?


Yes... Cast vinyl over the chrome piece


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installed the CTEK quick connect to keep her topped off this winter. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, I need some recommendation for VW Tiguan Allspace (with dynamic suspension setting / comfort-normal-sport) lowering spring kit.. 

Maybe anyone ever tried the H&R Sport Lowering Kit or Eibach Pro Lowering Kit on the Tiguan?

Does it affect the suspension sensor or else?

And last thing, how low is the actual drop? I read in some article it seems lowered around 3cm..

Thank you!


----------



## NefariousGTI (Nov 7, 2007)

Rotated the wife’s tires on her 2019 SE since the dealer didn’t do it at her free 10k service. 

I had some extra time after and modified a Euro B8 Passat 4Motion grill emblem to fit her grill. 












Might redo come spring when I have more time to take the grill off. I have a few other ideas to mount it, like modifying a R-line badge holder, or fabricating a bracket so it’s a little more permanent. But as of right now it’s not going anywhere. 


Also need to finish blacking out her grill and maybe a badge skin  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

Installed the B2BFab TiggyPipe and the ECS diverter valve spacer (TiggyPipe was actually done a few weeks ago, ECS spacer was done this morning).


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

What’s everyone using for rain guards/vent guards? I like an in channel one thats real low profile, almost flat to the vehicle, but cant find many options like that. Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I did not do it today but I ordered the MK7 Golf R Stoptech Trophy Sport STR4 4 Piston Big Brake Kit for the Tiguan to go with the 2 forged wheel sets. Guess I’ll be the first to try this unless other have already done the Stoptech BBK. Won’t have the BBK til early March and fitcheck/install in early April or before.


----------



## Vpstang (Jan 2, 2021)

Last night we picked up a 2018 Tiguan Highline for the wife. Now we both have VW’s. 
MQB and MK6 (mines better lol)


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ckspeed68 said:


> I did not do it today but I ordered the MK7 Golf R Stoptech Trophy Sport STR4 4 Piston Big Brake Kit for the Tiguan to go with the 2 forged wheel sets. Guess I’ll be the first to try this unless other have already done the Stoptech BBK. Won’t have the BBK til early March and fitcheck/install in early April or before.


What color did you get? Are the Trophy all silver? Interested to see how this turns out. Was thinking of getting the Tiguan R brakes when available but since I don't actually have the R (even though its been modified) the blue color might be pretending too much....that being said, Red always looks good and the black would be clean. 

Maybe I'll have to swap out my Golf R's TTS brakes I've upgraded, get the new Golf R blue brakes swapped to it and move the TTS brakes to the Tiguan since they're black and will be a clean look.


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

Rear window side wing splitters from Ali Express











Dashboard Storage box from Ali Express











And a handful of tweaks using OBD11


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> What color did you get? Are the Trophy all silver? Interested to see how this turns out. Was thinking of getting the Tiguan R brakes when available but since I don't actually have the R (even though its been modified) the blue color might be pretending too much....that being said, Red always looks good and the black would be clean.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to swap out my Golf R's TTS brakes I've upgraded, get the new Golf R blue brakes swapped to it and move the TTS brakes to the Tiguan since they're black and will be a clean look.


Yes, its all silver. I was debating between the StopTech, TTS version, Neuspeed, and APR. After comparing part numbers of the Neuspeed and APR for both the Golf R and MQB Tiguan, both cars use the same kit part numbers, so I decided to go with the Stoptech Trophy STR-40 for cheaper$ then the cheapest 340mm APR.

From my research, the Golf R front brake is the same size as the Tiguan. why not go with one of the aftermarket BBK?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, I did not want any of the Audi BBK either.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Vpstang said:


> Last night we picked up a 2018 Tiguan Highline for the wife. Now we both have VW’s.
> MQB and MK6 (mines better lol)
> View attachment 60620


Nice. Yeah we've since switched over to all VWs. I have a Golf R, the Wife has the Tig and my son just picked up a City Golf


ckspeed68 said:


> Yes, its all silver. I was debating between the StopTech, TTS version, Neuspeed, and APR. After comparing part numbers of the Neuspeed and APR for both the Golf R and MQB Tiguan, both cars use the same kit part numbers, so I decided to go with the Stoptech Trophy STR-40 for cheaper$ then the cheapest 340mm APR.
> 
> From my research, the Golf R front brake is the same size as the Tiguan. why not go with one of the aftermarket BBK?


I actually have my Golf R brakes on the Tiguan now because I did the TTS brakes on the Golf....had the R brakes lying around. Did it just for looks as I have the Club Sport silver R plates on them (they are same size as Tiguan, same rotors, pads, everything is the same except the option to have the badge plate). Thats the great thing about MQB, so much is cross compatible.

I've had stoptech's before and they are a very good price point for the quality. I think I still have some ST-40 Stoptech pads lying around, never opened from a previous car....let me know if you need a spare...lol


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> Nice. Yeah we've since switched over to all VWs. I have a Golf R, the Wife has the Tig and my son just picked up a City Golf
> 
> 
> I actually have my Golf R brakes on the Tiguan now because I did the TTS brakes on the Golf....had the R brakes lying around. Did it just for looks as I have the Club Sport silver R plates on them (they are same size as Tiguan, same rotors, pads, everything is the same except the option to have the badge plate). Thats the great thing about MQB, so much is cross compatible.
> ...


I see, I remember the Tiguan with the Golf R brake. it does look better with the plate. Since working from home, I drove the Tiguan 4500 miles in 5.5 months and might not need a new pad for a long time since I'll be doing highway miles to work every day after this COVID-19. is it street performance pads?


----------



## Vpstang (Jan 2, 2021)

Ive drive. Audi’s for the last 12years, the C7 S6 was crazy fast, but my ghetto wagon (TDi) thats manual is 100x more fun to drive. Now that im working feom home, i have time to tear it all apart. New turbo and exhaust going on.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

My last car was a ‘12 VW Tiguan SE 4M. drove for almost 8 years and 142K mikes. The 2 major works was the rear brake rotors and pads which I did not want to deal with the carrier bolts. Have the dealer did the change plus the manifold cleaning. Oh yeah, and the suspensions, that’s major cost too. Hopefully my ‘20 Tiguan SE R can last that long.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ckspeed68 said:


> I see, I remember the Tiguan with the Golf R brake. it does look better with the plate. Since working from home, I drove the Tiguan 4500 miles in 5.5 months and might not need a new pad for a long time since I'll be doing highway miles to work every day after this COVID-19. is it street performance pads?


No upgraded pads, I wanted to keep it stock as the wife drives it mostly and I find the brakes are adequate on the Tig for a family hauler (much better than the Odyssey and other SUVs we've had). Didn't want to chance squeal or other unknowns that can creep up with performance pads no matter how good it stops. So the R brakes are only cosmetic. I did have Neuspeed iSweeps on for a while only because I had them on the R but I find unlike the Golf R pads, the Tig pads do not dust that bad at all so I put them back on. The OEM pads on the Tig have a good feel to them compared to the R pads as well, and I think its just due to the weight and slightly different compound. The Neuspeeds were almost too good, they were a hard initial bite and they left some grooving and rust behind on the rotors too so the factory pads are a really clean option right now.

Time will tell if I go stage 2 later, I may upgrade the brakes to a proper BBK but for now its performing well enough and I have a better look to them, so I'm happy.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with you on the OEM Tiguan Brake. Just want a good looking brake behind my forged wheels. Anyway, I will post pics after installation in late March/early April.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Knocked out a few mods of the last couple days.

-Aerofabb front lip
-Bilstein B14 coilovers
-Alcon 6 Pot BBK that I had left over from my Golf R days


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Who would do this?? Vw at :22








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Picked it up!


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

It’s mod time. Congrats.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jester2893 said:


> Picked it up!
> View attachment 62397


I sold those wheels/tires from my ‘20 Tiguan. They are heavy. Went with BC Forged monoblock wheels and lost a total of 50 pounds.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

ckspeed68 said:


> It’s mod time. Congrats.


Unfortunately the RS3 gets the mod budget first, this is a close second though. I want to do some springs and spacers on it in stock form to make it look a little more aggressive.



ckspeed68 said:


> I sold those wheels/tires from my ‘20 Tiguan. They are heavy. Went with BC Forged monoblock wheels and lost a total of 50 pounds.


Most OEM wheels are heavy, but I know VWs tend to run real heavy. Might look at making the stock wheels, winter wheels in the future.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

well somthing bad i did to my car today!! 

Its very interesting that the airbag didn’t come out I was going about 50mph brake to 40 when I hit her. And the auto braking didn’t do a darn job, auto braking didn’t come on at all.









car3


Image car3 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












car1


Image car1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20210115-173136


Image 20210115-173136 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

1054521247 said:


> well somthing bad i did to my car today!!
> 
> Its very interesting that the airbag didn’t come out I was going about 50mph brake to 40 when I hit her. And the auto braking didn’t do a darn job, auto braking didn’t come on at all.
> 
> ...


First off, I hope both of you are okay. Although the car maybe toast, I’m assuming you both walked away. Second, It may be a blessing and a curse that the airbags didn’t go off. If they went off, it would have likely totaled the car (depending on your state) and may or may not have actually helped you. So the likelyhood of your car being repairable is probably higher seeing they didn’t go off. 

Finally, I’m not entirely positive, but I recall reading in the manual that auto braking only occurs below a certain speed (i.e ~30 mph).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMCS JK (Jan 3, 2014)

Took my wife’s Tig out to fill up and run errands. I had no idea how much bigger the Mk 2 is compared to the 1! (right after I took this, a white Mk 2 parked on the other side lol)


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

FatDuck said:


> Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.


I just installed some OEM ones I got off of eBay this week. They fit in the channel and have a nice smoke tint to them. No pics right now


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Well we are all safe thats all it matters. I think. On my opinion its more safer to have the airbags blowing out then I hit my face in the steering wheel. How fast do I have to go for airbags to come out? 

I remember the emergency braking on my selp would always beep when I get very close to people in highway speed. So I know it works at least up to 90. It has help me so many times. Besides this one time.(smh the one time that technology fails.)

Anyone know how much will cost to repair. Estimate. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Is it possible the initial mass (the other vehicle) was outside of the cone of radar dection zone? Too far left or right?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ordered EBC Greenstuff 6000 series rear pads and EBC Premium OE rotors and will see how these turn out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

My one week old new car tradition. Getting the front windows tinted to match the rear.

It is a huge pet peeve that cars always come with the back glass tinted and not the fronts. Knowing the front is illegal in most places, I would prefer the rears just come non tinted because at least it would be uniform.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

FatDuck said:


> Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.


Here are the clears I installed the other day. About $32 for the pair off of Amazon.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Tiggah said:


> Here are the clears I installed the other day. About $32 for the pair off of Amazon.


Can you share a link? Trying to get smoked.

EDIT: NVM found it


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Swapped the Tiguan sel lettering for the Rline badge

Now if my new euro hatch lettering would ever come that I ordered in Nov...I think it sunk.
1BD5E20B-7F44-4098-A832-7792EE54F616 by eric peltier, on Flickr

4893A769-A6D0-4AFD-9773-283108D82B07 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> Can you share a link? Trying to get smoked.
> 
> EDIT: NVM found it


So sorry! I realized I added the side marker pics to the wrong post! I will get some pics of the deflectors for you tomorrow.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

On my 20 SEL P R-Line I moved fuse #40 for the 12V sockets up one slot.
This gives you full time power instead of only when the ignition is on.
You need to knock out the tiny plastic barrier on the slot to get the fuse to push in.
Pretty easy and simple to do.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> Can you share a link? Trying to get smoked.
> 
> EDIT: NVM found it


I hope this shows how the tint looks deep on the outside, but not from the inside. I got them off ebay for $50.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Tiggah said:


> I hope this shows how the tint looks deep on the outside, but not from the inside. I got them off ebay for $50.
> View attachment 63285
> View attachment 63284


These look awesome. Do you mind sharing the link? I love that it's in-channel and not a 3m adhesive


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

FatDuck said:


> These look awesome. Do you mind sharing the link? I love that it's in-channel and not a 3m adhesive


The deflectors are OEM. I got them off of eBay for $50. I just kept periodically checking eBay for a set. There is currently a couple of sets available. The part number is 5NL072190.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Washed it









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Haven't posted in forever due to work and life, hope everyone is doing well! 

We are expecting very soon so time for a Baby on Board decal!


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

HappyTiggy said:


> Haven't posted in forever due to work and life, hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> We are expecting very soon so time for a Baby on Board decal!


Congrats!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Haven't posted in forever due to work and life, hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> We are expecting very soon so time for a Baby on Board decal!


This is the way. 

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Well my letters finally came from China, the boat didn’t sink after all...lol
Irony is I have just ordered the VW original from England....finally found one that would ship to US.
2021 Europe lettering, to be expected on our 2022

It’s 5f outside so no car wash available, it’s a bit dirty....

E79E8A1D-668A-4984-89B1-2763F4694EC9 by eric peltier, on Flickr

4B1DE7CD-2E77-4BBE-8331-CA92635B34E4 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

herkguy said:


> Well my letters finally came from China, the boat didn’t sink after all...lol
> Irony is I have just ordered the VW original from England....finally found one that would ship to US.
> 2021 Europe lettering, to be expected on our 2022
> 
> ...


This looks great! Do you have part numbers/vendor. I think I want to do the same thing.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Tiggah said:


> This looks great! Do you have part numbers/vendor. I think I want to do the same thing.


Original Part Number - 5NA853687H2ZZ, 5NA 853 687 H 2ZZ
It has to have the H in it or it’s the old style.
Keep a look out on EBay for one that will ship to the US, again make sure it’s new Tiguan II facelift and has an H in part number. Should take a month or less..

This is the factory one I ordered and waiting for








Genuine VW TIGUAN II FACELIFT Rear Tailgate Badge Emblem Lettering Chrome New | eBay


Fits For VW TIGUAN II Facelift Models From 2020.



www.ebay.com





This is the China version and I selected the upper left “ chrome trunk”. letters came spaced more than factory so I carefully moved them closer to look more factory, installed with 1” spacing. Ordered in early Nov so have patience..or try










14.99US $ |3D Font Letters Emblem for TIGUAN TIGUANL Car Styling Refitting Middle Hood Trunk Logo Badge Sticker Chrome Matte Glossy Black|Car Stickers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

herkguy said:


> Original Part Number - 5NA853687H2ZZ, 5NA 853 687 H 2ZZ
> It has to have the H in it or it’s the old style.
> Keep a look out on EBay for one that will ship to the US, again make sure it’s new Tiguan II facelift and has an H in part number. Should take a month or less..
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Cleaned up before the next storm...which is just starting lol..
4DBA7C4B-4661-4D98-A4C6-04AE2CDCDAFB by eric peltier, on Flickr

7662655F-9761-4D17-B58D-F5B0E7C1DE19 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good! May get a set and spray them to match my rear emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strangemaagic (Nov 20, 2019)

FatDuck said:


> Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.





FatDuck said:


> Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.


I have Wellvisor


FatDuck said:


> Any folks in here with window deflectors? I want to get a set for my '19 Tiggy. I'd love some photos and brand recommendations.


I have the Wellvisors ones on my '19 Tiggy. There are two options to choose from; smoked with Chrome or Black trim and they install with clips and 3M tape. I went with the black trimmed ones to match the chrome delete I had previously done, but I had to wrap the black trim on the deflectors because the black was more like a chrome black rather than a solid black. 

Wellvisors Window Deflectors


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

strangemaagic said:


> I have Wellvisor
> 
> I have the Wellvisors ones on my '19 Tiggy. There are two options to choose from; smoked with Chrome or Black trim and they install with clips and 3M tape. I went with the black trimmed ones to match the chrome delete I had previously done, but I had to wrap the black trim on the deflectors because the black was more like a chrome black rather than a solid black.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I love that color! Looks great!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

New rear brakes installed today. Went with EBC Greenstuff Series 6000 and EBC Performance OE Rotors. Very pleased so far. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice, how many miles did you get out of the factory set?
Are the green stuff low dust?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

herkguy said:


> Nice, how many miles did you get out of the factory set?
> Are the green stuff low dust?


Swapped at 39K. Around 27K during service said I had 10-15K left on the rears. DC area driving and I also have XDS set to medium. Pads were low, I might have been able to squeeze some more out of them but was getting grinding from the rears. 

EBC labels the 6000 Series as medium dusting making them cleaner than stock. New German Performance said the 2000 Series isn’t the correct pads when I went to buy, and EBC told them 6000 Series is the correct model. No difference in pricing, but everyone else lists the 2000 Series when you go to other VW/Audi online part shops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Good info, thanks! Hopefully it will be awhile before I need them but I am always looking ahead and starting the shopping list...😛


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Just like the MKV Jetta I had, the Tiguan appears to be rear bias. So I expect the fronts will last twice as long. I’ll do EBC Greenstuff for the fronts and probably their new BSD line or their USR slotted rotors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I've heard complaints that the EBC Greens were pretty dusty on other cars. I used Reds on my B5 Passat, no dust, lasted forever, and didn't mind a track day and harder mountain driving.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

I landed this Thule Motion XL carrier for $300 off FB Marketplace. All it needed was less than a $1 in hardware to fix a popped rivet. Spent last evening cleaning/polishing it.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

strangemaagic said:


> I have Wellvisor
> 
> I have the Wellvisors ones on my '19 Tiggy. There are two options to choose from; smoked with Chrome or Black trim and they install with clips and 3M tape. I went with the black trimmed ones to match the chrome delete I had previously done, but I had to wrap the black trim on the deflectors because the black was more like a chrome black rather than a solid black.
> 
> ...


 Who makes the window sunshade you have there? Mine is pretty flimsy and I am looking to replace it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone familiar with these protectors for the MIB/AID? Granted I never touch my AID, but curious about the MIB cover. I had one of those that people were getting off Amazon and that thing started to bubble/peel. Would love to get rid of fingerprints. 









Screen ProTech on Instagram: "Here is an install video of a VW install. The end is the best...... no more fingerprints."


Screen ProTech shared a post on Instagram: "Here is an install video of a VW install. The end is the best...... no more fingerprints.". Follow their account to see 444 posts.




www.instagram.com













VW Tiguan Screen ProTech Kit


What’s all included in your Screen ProTech kit? ✓High quality, durable proprietary film specifically for the screens that is easy to install with nearly invisible lines. ✓Microfiber/Glass Towel, Squeegee, and Mini Mister w/ solution* (just add water!) ✓Access to an entire community of car...




screenprotech.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I bought some deauto hr7c lights for the low beams. They are super nice although installation sucked. There was no space and it took me forever to get the bulb clipped in. I have seen other cars (not tiggys) with xenon lights and halogen fogs and thought it looked OK. But after doing the lights, the fogs on my tiguan look terrible. I don't think I want to spend another 140 for LEDs for the fogs and I don't really like the installation. Maybe badgeskin them yellow? Idk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Installation for the fogs wasn’t hard, just need another set of hands to pull back the wheel well cover a bit. Took maybe 30 minutes total. Clean the posts real good and mount the ballasts. 2nd pic is driver side, 3rd pic is passenger side. Installed 5/19 and no issues. 

I am going to try yellow tint from Badgeskins since at the time deAutoLED didn’t have just straight up yellow LED fogs and don’t want to buy another set. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I see a few of the new facelift factory tailgate emblems are on eBay again with US shipping

I should get mine next month hopefully and can compare to the China ones I have on now.

With the factory ones you would not have to make any spacing modifications like the China ones. They run about 3x the cost shipped but they are the factory part.








NEW Genuine VW TIGUAN II FACELIFT Rear Tailgate Badge Emblem 5NA853687H2ZZ | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Genuine VW TIGUAN II FACELIFT Rear Tailgate Badge Emblem 5NA853687H2ZZ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Installation for the fogs wasn’t hard, just need another set of hands to pull back the wheel well cover a bit. Took maybe 30 minutes total. Clean the posts real good and mount the ballasts. 2nd pic is driver side, 3rd pic is passenger side. Installed 5/19 and no issues.
> 
> I am going to try yellow tint from Badgeskins since at the time deAutoLED didn’t have just straight up yellow LED fogs and don’t want to buy another set.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! I think I will pull the trigger. What did you do for the low beam lights? I went with the 5000k ones


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an SEL-P R Line, so just added the fogs to color match. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

jjwinters said:


> I bought some deauto hr7c lights for the low beams. They are super nice although installation sucked. There was no space and it took me forever to get the bulb clipped in. I have seen other cars (not tiggys) with xenon lights and halogen fogs and thought it looked OK. But after doing the lights, the fogs on my tiguan look terrible. I don't think I want to spend another 140 for LEDs for the fogs and I don't really like the installation. Maybe badgeskin them yellow? Idk


I am running the DDM saber 25w led H8 bulbs in 6000k fogs
I think they were 65 with shipping...no error cancelers needed, straight plug and play, been 6 months now and working great. An option for you..
F562BD02-EA1C-43DE-B3B8-C7243A4F8416 by eric peltier, on Flickr

0E9E9A13-8537-4AE3-9EF7-11CB092F73EB by eric peltier, on Flickr

Here is the color diff close up, original fog on right.
3491122A-DCAA-4191-AE97-CCA3D1172798 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have an SEL-P R Line, so just added the fogs to color match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I was thinking about doing this on my SE. Is all the wiring for the fogs there, just plug and play or is there a wiring harness that needs to run to the headlight switch. Also, the switch needs to be replaced, correct?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

jjwinters said:


> Thanks for the information! I think I will pull the trigger. What did you do for the low beam lights? I went with the 5000k ones


You don’t have to pull back fender. Just stick a long enough screwdriver thru the open slot and it’ll pop right out. That’s what I did. Super easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dareblue said:


> Looks great! I was thinking about doing this on my SE. Is all the wiring for the fogs there, just plug and play or is there a wiring harness that needs to run to the headlight switch. Also, the switch needs to be replaced, correct?


Thanks! I’m not familiar with the SE trim, does it already come with fogs? I upgraded my switch to a Euro switch since I installed a rear fog, but the factory switch had the front fogs as the SEL-P comes with fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! I’m not familiar with the SE trim, does it already come with fogs? I upgraded my switch to a Euro switch since I installed a rear fog, but the factory switch had the front fogs as the SEL-P comes with fog lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. No, I just have blank plastic trim pieces as filler. I’m guessing I would have to run wiring all the way to the switch. I guess a little exploratory surgery is in order.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You don’t have to pull back fender. Just stick a long enough screwdriver thru the open slot and it’ll pop right out. That’s what I did. Super easy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, explain this to me. Where is the slot you put the screwdriver in? Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think he’s mixing up popping out the side marker. Fogs you don’t have to remove the entire wheel well, but it helps to have an extra set of hands to pull it back enough so you can get in there and pop out the current fogs (if you have them) and pop in the new ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes my bad. Too much tequila. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes my bad. Too much tequila. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ease up on the sauce bruh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ease up on the sauce bruh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reihen,

What brand/type are your fogs? They match amazingly to the headlights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey, here's my modification of the door warning light. Interior lighting for door pockets, storage for air conditioning and cups. There will be lighting handles for closing the door opening. Or led ambient above the door armrest upholstery.His last lesson is a planned modification


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> Reihen,
> 
> What brand/type are your fogs? They match amazingly to the headlights?
> 
> ...


Picked up deAutoLED fogs. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fircyk said:


> Hey, here's my modification of the door warning light. Interior lighting for door pockets, storage for air conditioning and cups. There will be lighting handles for closing the door opening. Or led ambient above the door armrest upholstery.His last lesson is a planned modification


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes my bad. Too much tequila. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, thanks for the clarification. I have the blacked out r line, so I already did the smoked side markers. I drove last night and the lights are so much better! Ordered the fogs when I got home they were that good!


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

herkguy said:


> I am running the DDM saber 25w led H8 bulbs in 6000k fogs
> I think they were 65 with shipping...no error cancelers needed, straight plug and play, been 6 months now and working great. An option for you..
> F562BD02-EA1C-43DE-B3B8-C7243A4F8416 by eric peltier, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Awesome! Just ordered! Thanks for the info. Hope the 6k fogs will look OK with my 5k headlights. Smh, wish I would have done all 6k


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Fircyk said:


> Hey, here's my modification of the door warning light. Interior lighting for door pockets, storage for air conditioning and cups. There will be lighting handles for closing the door opening. Or led ambient above the door armrest upholstery.His last lesson is a planned modification


Looks great!
Do you have pics of where you tied in the wiring?


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

If you have such a driver in the back, you do 4 doors the same


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I will have to check, thanks!!

Did you order the puddle lights from dealer or through eBay, Alibaba...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Fircyk said:


> If you have such a driver in the back, you do 4 doors the same


Just to add to this comment, to help others finding out if you have the rear door modules or not...
In a NAR(North America region) Tiguan, VW only installed rear door modules to the SEL Premium(the top trim) trim. All other trims do not have the rear door modules and therefore you will not be able to retrofit OEM rear door warning lights, rear ambient lights etc... Of course, you can come up with your own way to wire it like tapping into the light switch or similar, but it wont be "like factory" connection.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Fircyk said:


> Hey, here's my modification of the door warning light. Interior lighting for door pockets, storage for air conditioning and cups. There will be lighting handles for closing the door opening. Or led ambient above the door armrest upholstery.His last lesson is a planned modification


Nice upgrades.

A few questions if I may...

For the replacement/upgrade of the bottom door reflectors, was it a straight forward part swap or was there any modifying of the door panel to allow fit of the connector housing of the new reflectors ? This was reported on a Australian MK2 Tiguan, not sure if this applies to our NAR models.

For the rear lighted interior door handles, did you replace the decorative molding around the handle that holds the light ? or cut the original and mount the light in some way ?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just to add to this comment, to help others finding out if you have the rear door modules or not...
> In a NAR(North America region) Tiguan, VW only installed rear door modules to the SEL Premium(the top trim) trim. All other trims do not have the rear door modules and therefore you will not be able to retrofit OEM rear door warning lights, rear ambient lights etc... Of course, you can come up with your own way to wire it like tapping into the light switch or similar, but it wont be "like factory" connection.


I wonder if the rear modules got deleted in 2020 (and later?). I have a 2020 Highline R-Line (Canadian, roughly equivalent to the SEL Premium R-Line) and while the modules hexBB and hexBC are listed in the gateway module, there is no answer from them when doing scans. I'd check inside the door, but it won't be warm here until months away.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone's upgraded lights flicker when your start the car first thing in the morning? My lights blink in cold start and just wondering if that is normal


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

jonese said:


> I wonder if the rear modules got deleted in 2020 (and later?). I have a 2020 Highline R-Line (Canadian, roughly equivalent to the SEL Premium R-Line) and while the modules hexBB and hexBC are listed in the gateway module, there is no answer from them when doing scans. I'd check inside the door, but it won't be warm here until months away.



I believe you are correct, I don’t remember them when doing some sound proofing on the rear doors


----------



## mrchreees (Jan 26, 2021)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Changed over to LED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I am hoping to do something similar but have heard it can be rather complicated for the tiguan for some reason. Which bulbs did you go with and how difficult did you find the install?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Tinted LED side markers, awaiting the black badge skin for the R emblem to remove some more chrome this week as well.


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

Drove 7.5 hours round trip to pick up a set of OEM Tulsa rims with near new Bridgestone Ecopias on them for a great price. They will be my summer rims and I will put some Blizzaks on my Montana rims for winter. By the way, Tig averaged 33.5 miles to the gallon.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tiggah said:


> Drove 7.5 hours round trip to pick up a set of OEM Tulsa rims with near new Bridgestone Ecopias on them for a great price. They will be my summer rims and I will put some Blizzaks on my Montana rims for winter. By the way, Tig averaged 33.5 miles to the gallon.


I drove from KC to Chicago for my Audi Q3 rims with new winter tires in them. It was worth it. Happy for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I drove from KC to Chicago for my Audi Q3 rims with new winter tires in them. It was worth it. Happy for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yep, KC to Chicago is a trip for sure. I am glad I am not the only crazy one! Craigslist can be a goldmine! All told, on the major things I have bought for the Tig off of CL, I have saved at least $2000 so far. I don’t care if it is used. If it functions and is in really good condition, I will buy it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Tiggah said:


> Thanks! Yep, KC to Chicago is a trip for sure. I am glad I am not the only crazy one! Craigslist can be a goldmine! All told, on the major things I have bought for the Tig off of CL, I have saved at least $2000 so far. I don’t care if it is used. If it functions and is in really good condition, I will buy it.


Look at the deal I got. Facebook marketplace 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice..


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Look at the deal I got. Facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Yep, totally worth the drive!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How it started










How it’s going (this afternoon)










It was a fun time in the Tig, and whoever picks her up will have one that was taken good care of and have some nice extras. Time for more room, so time to start working through the Atlas group and see how much will carry over in coding that was done on the Tig. 

My mod doc isn’t going anywhere but if anyone wants a digital copy for themselves, send a PM and I’ll provide a Dropbox link so you can download. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, congrats. Will miss all the cool info you provide. You will have to lurk here..hehe.
Makes me want to fly out and buy it..lol then I would have a black/ white combo.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]herkguy [/mention]thanks! Yea it was time to get more space. The Tiguan is great and will truly miss it, but the two littles are getting bigger and everyone needs more space. Oh I’ll be lurking around for sure, got all my mods from this great community and lurking around the web to find answers and build that doc. Thanks to those that helped out over the years and while I’ll be moving to a different model, I’ll always be open to questions and helping the best I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

There is a lot of carry over into the Atlas as I have both and used a lot of the same coding changes but I’m sure you’ll find some more fun stuff for us Atli folk to utilize


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> There is a lot of carry over into the Atlas as I have both and used a lot of the same coding changes but I’m sure you’ll find some more fun stuff for us Atli folk to utilize


Already did some coding once I got home. Matrix Dots on AID, Start/Stop pulsation and persistent Auto High Beam. Let the coding begin!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Already did some coding once I got home. Matrix Dots on AID, Start/Stop pulsation and persistent Auto High Beam. Let the coding begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice call on the pre-facelift. Not a fan of the new headlights since they downgraded to halogen amber turn signals...strange decision on VWs part.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mattchatr [/mention]Thanks! I like the front of this Atlas and the light design. I will miss AFS and the coding I did on the Tiguan. Wonder if anyone knows if Highway lights can be activated in 4B? Atlas forum is nowhere as active as here, I’m thinking it can be since Highway lights was available on my wife’s Q5 and those are LED and don’t swivel like the Atlas. Imagine it’s an intensity setting to project father down the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skane2827 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> Tinted LED side markers, awaiting the black badge skin for the R emblem to remove some more chrome this week as well.
> 
> View attachment 67403


I just tried swapping my side markers. No problem with the passenger side ones, but I can't get the driver side ones out for the life of me. I know they should come out the same but this one is stuck. Anyone else have an issue or any trick to help get this one out?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try this - Turn your wheel in, take a long screwdriver, find the slits on the wheel well cover that line up with the side marker and slide the steering driver in the slit and slide down to find the tensioner at the top portion of the side marker to release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try this - Turn your wheel in, take a long screwdriver, find the slits on the wheel well cover that line up with the side marker and slide the steering driver in the slit and slide down to find the tensioner at the top portion of the side marker to release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I did so I wouldn't break any fingernails.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Tiggah said:


> That's what I did so I wouldn't break any fingernails.


I took the three bolts off from the fender liner and the one at the bottom and slide my hand in the area and pushed the light out with my hand instead, both came out pretty effortlessly.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Tiggah said:


> I landed this Thule Motion XL carrier for $300 off FB Marketplace. All it needed was less than a $1 in hardware to fix a popped rivet. Spent last evening cleaning/polishing it.
> View attachment 65373


That’s a sweet deal! I took the wife’s Tig on a little road trip this weekend and picked up a couple year old Skybox 18(it’s mounted a little too far forward but it was -20 and I wasn’t feeling picky). Too damn cold to do anything with it now but it needs the same treatment.

Also the Hakkapeliittas killed the drive. 7 hours round trip and I cruised past all sorts of cars/trucks in the ditch with no drama. I can’t wait to switch back to the summer wheels but those tires are the best money I’ve spent on that car. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmar (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi to all, newbie here and I must say I’m loving the ideas and all the info on this site.

Here are some of my 2017 mk2 Tiguan sel, I’ve just replaced the standard 19” Victoria falls that come with it and opted for these 2 piece 21” Bentley mulliner alloys, 9.5j et 42, running on 275/35/21 no spaces and no rubbing, there are soon the go gloss black centres with a polished rim which I think will complement the back and chrome well.

Ive also just purchased some brand new m52 mountune springs with all round 30mm drop as I think it needs it, but yet to have them fitted will send a new pic and more or the Tiguan in different angles when there fitted.


----------



## strangemaagic (Nov 20, 2019)

Tiggah said:


> Who makes the window sunshade you have there? Mine is pretty flimsy and I am looking to replace it.


Covercraft! Best shade ever. Highly recommend. Sunshade


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I just paid $300 CAD to have my passenger side a pillar window fixed (that little tiny triangle behind the side mirror).....yeah, Canadian Winters suck....a rock hit it and shattered. Guess I'm getting glass coverage going forward!


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

My factory Tiguan badge finally came
0788DCB4-17D4-45FF-B4EC-FE98EE311D49 by eric peltier, on Flickr

3A8336C3-103C-45C1-9C92-D537254F7DFA by eric peltier, on Flickr

They are a little wider than the Chinese ones and the “A” is more defined 

8D8BE268-C164-4D74-BBB3-B157726F11CC by eric peltier, on Flickr


I will probably switch them out sometime soon


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That A looks so much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

For sure, much more defined.
It’s funny, having run these for a month, now when i see a regular one I feel they are naked without it..hehe.
Chinese were $15 and the factory were $44 shipped. Just wish I could have found one that shipped to the US earlier. It took 70+ days from China and as they arrived, the originals became available...🙄


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Swapped to factory lettering today.
6CB99001-CD46-46DD-9FA6-E31372900BA2 by eric peltier, on Flickr

91E9727F-0A50-465C-B35E-2DCFBFBFF6E6 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried to install the facelift dynamic tail lights yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I was finally able to retrofit automatic folding mirrors with reverse auto-dip on my wifes SEL.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I was finally able to retrofit automatic folding mirrors with reverse auto-dip on my wifes SEL.


Would love to hear more as I want this on our SEL Atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Would love to hear more as I want this on our SEL Atlas.


I second this! Miss folding mirrors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

herkguy said:


> For sure, much more defined.
> It’s funny, having run these for a month, now when i see a regular one I feel they are naked without it..hehe.
> Chinese were $15 and the factory were $44 shipped. Just wish I could have found one that shipped to the US earlier. It took 70+ days from China and as they arrived, the originals became available...🙄


Can you post a link for the OEM name plate? I’ve looked all over the internet and all I can find is articles about the new 2022 model year with this new add on. 5NA-853-687-H-2ZZ / name plate. Thanks


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Ya there is a rest stop off i80 with a path leading to the salt flats. I didnt do a top speed run because of the topper and car being loaded with camping staff.



I thought that was a Jet Pack on top... Oh well... at least you thought ahead and brought your staff...


----------



## Schnurd (Jan 16, 2011)

Full ceramic tint, LED fogs, and wheel spacers flush kit.























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Funco10 said:


> Can you post a link for the OEM name plate? I’ve looked all over the internet and all I can find is articles about the new 2022 model year with this new add on. 5NA-853-687-H-2ZZ / name plate. Thanks


This is who I bought it from on eBay 








Genuine VW TIGUAN II FACELIFT Rear Tailgate Badge Emblem Lettering Chrome New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine VW TIGUAN II FACELIFT Rear Tailgate Badge Emblem Lettering Chrome New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





They are hard to find as most don’t ship to the US, that’s the challenge. Keep an eye out on eBay or some of the euro sites.
It is on the facelift 2021 Europe model and we will see it here on the 2022 US model.

Hope that helps.
Eric


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Schnurd said:


> Full ceramic tint, LED fogs, and wheel spacers flush kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 front 20 rear? Or 15 front 20 rear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnurd (Jan 16, 2011)

15 & 20. Got the kit from UroTuning.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Saw another Habanero Orange in the parking lot of Whataburger when we were leaving the drive-through. It's only the 2nd one I have seen in 23 months, but I don't get out much.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

herkguy said:


> This is who I bought it from on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. This will probably become more available here in the US later in the year when the 2022 models roll out.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

El Bengador said:


> Here are some pics of my “sleeper” 310HP,
> View attachment 52107
> 
> View attachment 52108


Any more info? OTS or ProTuned? Ethanol? Curious to see what it would take to get to 310hp. Plan to run E30 on Tiggy with JB4


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Any more info? OTS or ProTuned? Ethanol? Curious to see what it would take to get to 310hp. Plan to run E30 on Tiggy with JB4


 Move to a country that sells the Tiguan with the GTI engine like that poster.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I was finally able to retrofit automatic folding mirrors with reverse auto-dip on my wifes SEL.


No response yet...I’m calling pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Any more info? OTS or ProTuned? Ethanol? Curious to see what it would take to get to 310hp. Plan to run E30 on Tiggy with JB4


it Is a stock 2020 vw Tiguan R line 4 motion 2.0 EA888 3rd Gen, with regular gas ECU/TCU tune by armada shop in São Paulo Brazil

I have posted more info in earlier pages of this tread, if you cicle thru it will find all detail info + dyno sheet


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Savvv said:


> No response yet...I’m calling pics or it didn’t happen


Sorry super busy at work. Most likely this weekend. But in a nutshell, you need folding mirrors(obviously) and high line door modules. Lastly code with VCDS or similar tool

Proof it happened (next to my CC). My CC folding mirrors were retrofitted 7 years ago 









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry super busy at work. Most likely this weekend. But in a nutshell, you need folding mirrors(obviously) and high line door modules. Lastly code with VCDS or similar tool
> 
> Proof it happened (next to my CC). My CC folding mirrors were retrofitted 7 years ago
> 
> ...


Awesome. Does the overhead view work on your display too when you are in Reverse?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Savvv said:


> Awesome. Does the overhead view work on your display too when you are in Reverse?


Are you referring to 360 camera system? If so, I did not retrofit 360 camera system. I got mirrors from Europe and I specifically looked for ones without camera. I could have gotten mirrors with cameras but I knew I would not be retrofitting 360 camera system. I dont want to spend extra money on the 360 module, new video wires, front grill with camera and ODIS calibration. In addition, I already used up room under the passenger seat for an aftermarket amp.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Installed EcoHitch Hidden Trailer Hitch Receiver over the weekend.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

brought it home to meet the fleet and spent Saturday afternoon doing a little bit of cleaning and learning. 2021 SE R-Line Black 4motion.


----------



## Shafin_k (Sep 4, 2020)

Did a few things to my 2019 S. H&R lowering springs, 19in rotiform ccv wheels, cts turbo inlet pipe,cts turbo muffler delete and cts intake. Window tints all around, tinted tail lights, blacked out grill and wrapped the gas door black. Upgraded led headlight bulbs. Got the Unitronic stage 1 tune for 91 waiting to Instal. Got underglows as well (roast me for the rice it’s fine lol) eventually want to do the fog lights and sequential side mirror signals. There’s a lot to go through to see what y’all have done lol. What have you guys done and what other recommendations do you guys have?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I have 19” Audi Q3 wheels for my winter setup but the tires are too low profile and create a lot of gap (I also have the H&R lowering springs) 

Anyways my question is what size are your tires so I can possibly get the same size next time as you don’t have as much of a gap as I do with my 19’s. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

The lease on my wife's 2018 SEL was coming up in a few months, and her only complaint with the car was that it wasn't a R-Line. With VW just starting zero percent interest on the car, we decided to trade in the lease with it's positive equity on a 2021 R-Line Black. Loved the 2018, I personally wanted to keep it after the lease, but she really wanted an R-Line, and I can't argue. They look awesome. Easily the best looking CUV available these days.

Outgoing SEL.










Our only real gripe with the new car is the lack of the automatic hatch release and close. The loss of 4-motion is moot where we live, and losing NAV in the OEM stereo really means nothing with car play. But quite honestly the lack of the power rear hatch is a bit of a bummer. However, the only requirement for her next car was R-Line, so not a huge problem.



















This is Volkswagen number 4 for her, and 19 for the family. Yes, I've had 15...lol.


----------



## R32Twin (Apr 10, 2004)

Pick up her up this wkend (had to get out of my 2014 Touareg TDI)
couple mods: hardwire Valentine one, cleaned up the rear a bit


----------



## Andynista_GTi (Jun 17, 2002)

"Pick up her up this wkend (had to get out of my 2014 Touareg TDI)
couple mods: hardwire Valentine one, cleaned up the rear a bit"

Congratulations. Your car looks fantastic, what did you do to change the chrome to black?

Found it! Badgeskins.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

normally I'd keep amber lights, but they looked out of place on the Tiguan. swapped with clear side markers and amber LED bulbs (168's). for $20 they're great.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

got some BEC LED lights installed today.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Jester2893 said:


> View attachment 75765
> 
> 
> got some BEC LED lights installed today.


where did you define them? Def want to snag a set. Any reason you swapped out OEM set on the R?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

JOSHFL420 said:


> where did you define them? Def want to snag a set. Any reason you swapped out OEM set on the R?


probably cos the halogen headlights aren't that great. I wouldn't mind a set either.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> where did you define them? Def want to snag a set. Any reason you swapped out OEM set on the R?


I snagged a uninstalled set from the classifieds, BEC has more in order apparently.



n0rdicalex. said:


> probably cos the halogen headlights aren't that great. I wouldn't mind a set either.


Yea, car is a lease and still worth the upgrade IMO. I deal get a deal on them, but still probably would of gone the same way at full retail. Aliexpress has a set as well. Not sure if they include the harness required or not, but I got the headlights from the classifieds without a harness and then emailed BEC and they had the plug and plug harness for $100.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

His R comes with non halogen I thought


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> His R comes with non halogen I thought


nope the SE Rline comes with halogen headlights which are awful.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Jester2893 said:


> nope the SE Rline comes with halogen headlights which are awful.


yep, we have SE Black R-Line and they all come with halogen headlights. these halogen headlights are better than our previous Alltrack halogen headlights, but still garbage for a MY21.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Ah. Thanks guys. Did the DeAuto LED install. Still prefer BEC. Strange he told me no ETA


“Sorry, we don't have an ETA, maybe later in the Spring.

They are too expensive to air ship them over (over $300), and I have not
decided if I'm going to do a container shipment in the near future.”

nice snag on classifieds. Saw I missed that by a month. Consider me interested when and if you’re ready to sell. Willing to wait out the lease Lol


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Arriving Friday!! Stay tuned for before and after pics!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Upgraded the lighting sitch in the Tiggies home.  _blinded by the light playing in the background_ Still have two more to hang but gotta wait for the kayaks to come down and put in the shed I’m building.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife picked up her first VW after owning a Yaris for 14 years..


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

pgk2004 said:


> View attachment 77891
> 
> My wife picked up her first VW after owning a Yaris for 14 years..


Omg no way! The Yaris has been around for 14 years?!?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Omg no way! The Yaris has been around for 14 years?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh yeah, it was almost comical to see her in it.

it’s also for sale if you are interested, low miles , 105k


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

pgk2004 said:


> View attachment 77891
> 
> My wife picked up her first VW after owning a Yaris for 14 years..


Nice! Congrats! Great color and trim choice too 😁


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Traded her 19 SE for a 2021 SEL Premium R-Line with 4Motion. Wasn't looking to upgrade, but a dealer reached out about the 0% interest promotion and well here we are. We didn't even buy from the dealer that contacted us, we found a killer deal on this R-Line in Vegas and made the drive. 

All the bells and whistles, so she's pretty happy. But VW changed their blind spot mirror setup, so now I have a set of glossy black mirror caps I can't use anymore. If anyone wants black mirror caps for cheap, message me.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Installed the ECS Luft-Technik intake the other day. I know they don’t really do anything impressive nor noticeable, but as far as intakes go I like it. It’s mostly plastic which is fine I suppose, but what is nice is that it actually replaces the stock air-inlet duct which most don’t. Haven’t noticed any performance gains, but you can definitely hear the turbo spooling now. I’m going to throw on the BMS turbo inlet pipe tomorrow.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

schoenzyy said:


> oof that looks good!


Just did mine!! Mk7 Steering wheel retrofit for MK2 Tiguan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Mk7 Golf R wheel with paddle shifters installed today! Took 15-30 min. No coding required. 15min of that time was going to purchase a 12 triple square. Here’s a video and pic. 



















Mk7 Steering wheel retrofit for MK2 Tiguan


Mk7 Golf R steering wheel with paddle shifters installed on the Mk2 Tiguan. #vw #mqb #tiguan #mk2 #retrofit #spec_werks




youtube.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mk7 Golf R wheel with paddle shifters installed today! Took 15-30 min. No coding required. 15min of that time was going to purchase a 12 triple square. Here’s a video and pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you pickup the steering wheel with the center and airbag.....I've only been able to find the steering wheel without the center.

Also, is there a heated steering wheel option with the sportier round center flat bottom? I can't seem to find one thats heated without it being the standard Tiguan shaped center.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Where did you pickup the steering wheel with the center and airbag.....I've only been able to find the steering wheel without the center.
> 
> Also, is there a heated steering wheel option with the sportier round center flat bottom? I can't seem to find one thats heated without it being the standard Tiguan shaped center.


I got it from @spec_werks on Instagram. And no you can’t get it heated. Which is ok with me as I’ll just rock the OEM wheel in the winter. It takes such little time and effort to switch it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldwolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Bought an SE 4MO in Atlantic Blue. Traded my 15 GTI. The Atlantic Blue is nice. I'll post some better pics once the pollen clears.


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice! Looks great in that color.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Paddles work?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Paddles work?


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumbie500 (Mar 29, 2021)

CBtsi33 said:


> Detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tiguan bumper is amazing! Any chance you have a link so I can order one?


----------



## Chumbie500 (Mar 29, 2021)

crnacnac said:


> Fabbed up some junk in her trunk
> 
> IMG_0966 by Jon Polo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Drooling


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

twowagens said:


> Nice! Looks great in that color.


I have a 2019 in Silk Blue. Really nice to see something other than gray or white. My friend PZ has an Habernero Orange one. Really pops.....


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

And it's easy to find in a parking lot! Even next to our Tornado Red Golf:


----------



## jtirv21 (Mar 9, 2021)

Picked it up from the detail shop. Clear bra on the hood and paint polishing.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

CBtsi33 said:


> Detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Where the heck did you get the Euro Bumper?!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SixEVANeight said:


> X2 Where the heck did you get the Euro Bumper?!


I think he just got the lower grills.
Just FYI , Tiguans in Mexico also have that bumper. So you don't have to go far to source one

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

Summer set came in


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Rear wiper delete! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

Wheel swap + spacers for the wife’s ride 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86jetGL (Oct 15, 2001)

a few weeks old. Front tint this week and some detailing. Also, as a challenge, can anyone beat me on account age and time since last post? We


----------



## rostrow416 (Mar 17, 2008)

Picked up the wife's new 21 SE R Line Black


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

Picked up a 2021 SE R Line Black 4motion on Friday to replace the wifey’s totaled GLI. Kinda surprised it’s really not that much bigger than my (extremely dirty) allroad in this photo. 

It took about 4 hours until the first mod was purchased, smoked side markers to ditch the orange.


----------



## gh32 (Aug 30, 2001)

86jetGL said:


> View attachment 80406
> 
> a few weeks old. Front tint this week and some detailing. Also, as a challenge, can anyone beat me on account age and time since last post? We


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

had those smoked sides in place the day it came home. Such a cheap nice mod.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

14k mile brake job... Pretty disappointing for a soccer mom car. I drove it last week and noticed rotor vibration when braking at highway speeds. Hopefully the Zimmermann rotors and EBC Reds will do better. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Xpel 20% tint on the front windows to get a better match to the factory rears.


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

vwjunky18t said:


> 14k mile brake job... Pretty disappointing for a soccer mom car. I drove it last week and noticed rotor vibration when braking at highway speeds. Hopefully the Zimmermann rotors and EBC Reds will do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14k??? That has to be unusual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Beer_is_good said:


> 14k??? That has to be unusual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I said when my Mk7 GTI went 19k on the stock stuff, now I’m not so sure. 57k on it now and the replacements zimm/ebc red combo are still great. 

The vibration on the Tig wasn’t that bad yet, but I’m not one to wait. My wife hadn’t even noticed it until I pointed it out.

I will say I took it out to bed the pads and wow. Vibration is gone, it’s much quieter, less grabby, and they feel noticeably stronger. Some of that I’m sure comes with any replacement, but either way I’m happy and it feels like a nice upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN Tiguan (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't get on here much but wanted to share my 2020 that just had H&R springs installed.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Beer_is_good said:


> 14k??? That has to be unusual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom stopped by in her 33k mile Alltrack. I guess I’ll do her’s next. I swear these brakes are all trash. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

vwjunky18t said:


> My mom stopped by in her 33k mile Alltrack. I guess I’ll do her’s next. I swear these brakes are all trash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hit 12.5 in my 2020 Tig and now I feel the need to check my brakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> 14k mile brake job... Pretty disappointing for a soccer mom car. I drove it last week and noticed rotor vibration when braking at highway speeds. Hopefully the Zimmermann rotors and EBC Reds will do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow my 19 SEL Premium RLine has 54,000 miles and still on original pads and rotors. You all must use your brakes too aggressively. I coast to stops. Never follow cars close. Downshift as I’m slowing down and use engine braking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> 14k mile brake job... Pretty disappointing for a soccer mom car. I drove it last week and noticed rotor vibration when braking at highway speeds. Hopefully the Zimmermann rotors and EBC Reds will do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issues at about 20k and looking for a brake upgrade. Considering a similar combo as you. Nice to read you like them. What steps did you do for the bedding? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Wow my 19 SEL Premium RLine has 54,000 miles and still on original pads and rotors. You all must use your brakes too aggressively. I coast to stops. Never follow cars close. Downshift as I’m slowing down and use engine braking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom is 75 and drives like a little old lady. My wife takes the Tig to the grocery. GTI get driven spiritedly and it has gone twice as far on the aftermarket stuff than the OEM trash, so far. Before we had the Tig she had a Subaru Forester. We sold that with just shy of 100k miles. I did the brakes once around 70k. I call BS on that argument. 

Also you downshift your Tig to engine brake? For what? The more I hear you talk about your Tig the less understand why you bought one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> My mom is 75 and drives like a little old lady. My wife takes the Tig to the grocery. GTI get driven spiritedly and it has gone twice as far on the aftermarket stuff than the OEM trash, so far. Before we had the Tig she had a Subaru Forester. We sold that with just shy of 100k miles. I did the brakes once around 70k. I call BS on that argument.
> 
> Also you downshift your Tig to engine brake? For what? The more I hear you talk about your Tig the less understand why you bought one.
> 
> ...


I downshift to slow the car down to save the brakes. That’s what engine braking is. One of the reasons I got the new steering wheel with paddles. Makes it easier to downshift without taking hands off wheel. What do I say about my Tiguan makes you question why I bought one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StreetGLi (May 1, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I downshift to slow the car down to save the brakes. That’s what engine braking is. One of the reasons I got the new steering wheel with paddles. Makes it easier to downshift without taking hands off wheel. What do I say about my Tiguan makes you question why I bought one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What exactly are you saving the brakes for? You driving the queen around later on or something? 

Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

StreetGLi said:


> What exactly are you saving the brakes for? You driving the queen around later on or something?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


Right? I’d rather smoke my brakes than “engine brake” and potentially damage a motor over time. Guess whats cheaper to replace... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

StreetGLi said:


> What exactly are you saving the brakes for? You driving the queen around later on or something?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


I just don’t think it’s necessary to be hard in the brakes for no reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

vwjunky18t said:


> My mom is 75 and drives like a little old lady. My wife takes the Tig to the grocery. GTI get driven spiritedly and it has gone twice as far on the aftermarket stuff than the OEM trash, so far. Before we had the Tig she had a Subaru Forester. We sold that with just shy of 100k miles. I did the brakes once around 70k. I call BS on that argument.
> 
> Also you downshift your Tig to engine brake? For what? The more I hear you talk about your Tig the less understand why you bought one.
> 
> ...


I agree that OEM is trash, but I replaced my pads and rotors all around last month at 50k miles. They were pretty much done. 

Although I went OEM again at the dealer (for a ridiculous price) because I figured for future warranty reasons it’d be better... I really regret it now though, but guess I’ll see how many miles I’ll get out of these, and then next time go aftermarket and DIY it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StreetGLi (May 1, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just don’t think it’s necessary to be hard in the brakes for no reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the SEL have a DSG? Or is it a regular auto trans like my wife's trendline( S to you yanks) 

Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I downshift to slow the car down to save the brakes. That’s what engine braking is. One of the reasons I got the new steering wheel with paddles. Makes it easier to downshift without taking hands off wheel. What do I say about my Tiguan makes you question why I bought one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t get my Tiguan to engine brake. Coming out of mountains it’ll still gain speed while using a very low gear. I think it’s because of the small engine the Tiguan has.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StreetGLi (May 1, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just don’t think it’s necessary to be hard in the brakes for no reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, is using a thing for it's intended purpose being hard on something for no reason? 

Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I downshift to slow the car down to save the brakes. That’s what engine braking is. One of the reasons I got the new steering wheel with paddles. Makes it easier to downshift without taking hands off wheel. What do I say about my Tiguan makes you question why I bought one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a crossover not a hot hatch. I rev match/downshift my GTi going into turns and coming up to stops, but it has 3 pedals. You know when you press the brake and your automatic transmission vehical it downshifts for you and effectively is engine braking in conjunction with your brakes. Unless I hated my car I would never manually shift an auto unless it was somehow necessary. What you are advocating is not good practice in my opinion and as others have now pointed out is penny wise and pound foolish. Brakes were $275 and took me a couple hours all said and done. 

It seems you want something sporty and bought a Tig. If I wanted to shift and hot rod a VW the family carrier isn’t what I would have bought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

StreetGLi said:


> Does the SEL have a DSG? Or is it a regular auto trans like my wife's trendline( S to you yanks)
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


Regular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just don’t think it’s necessary to be hard in the brakes for no reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stopping is a pretty good reason to use one’s brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> I can’t get my Tiguan to engine brake. Coming out of mountains it’ll still gain speed while using a very low gear. I think it’s because of the small engine the Tiguan has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting as mine does when I’m at my cabin in Conifer Colorado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> I agree that OEM is trash, but I replaced my pads and rotors all around last month at 50k miles. They were pretty much done.
> 
> Although I went OEM again at the dealer (for a ridiculous price) because I figured for future warranty reasons it’d be better... I really regret it now though, but guess I’ll see how many miles I’ll get out of these, and then next time go aftermarket and DIY it.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you go another 50k. I live in MN and we see some pretty extreme cold. I wonder if those extreme temp swings in the winter have anything to do with it but either way I think there is a material issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

dareblue said:


> I'm having the same issues at about 20k and looking for a brake upgrade. Considering a similar combo as you. Nice to read you like them. What steps did you do for the bedding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Sorry missed this. I get the car up to about 40-45 and then lightly apply pressure. Then coast with my foot lightly on the brake. Goal is to heat the rotor and pads without laying into them. I repeat that until that first layer gets burned off and I feel the braking get smooth and consistent. 

I went with the Zimm/EBC combo based on the positive experience I have had on the GTI. 

Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok so, I’m laughing at everyone thinking it’s bogus for downshifting to help slow the car down. Let’s see

You will not blow the motor using the engine as a brake. The TCU won’t downshift if you’re moving too fast for a lower gear as you’d over rev. 

Coasting off the freeway in an automatic and using the brakes doesn’t downshift to the point that engine braking is in effect. These cars are programmed to be energy efficient so they will try to keep the revs as low as possible all the time, even in sport mode. You’re not getting much of an engine brake at 2k rpm. 

To the guy already replacing his fronts so early, yea...you’re being hard on it. Most VW’s over the past 10 years are supposed to have the rears done first because they’ve made them so small that you start losing rear pad first rather than lose the fronts. The fronts are doing most of the work anyways and that’s not the end of the car you want brakes going bad on first. 

I applaud my dude for the paddle shifters on the steering wheel. In a little over an hour I’ll be downshifting our Atlas as we come off the freeway on our way to church to minimize the brake usage from 80mph down to the light. The engine is built to take it, and won’t need replaced prematurely because of this. If by doing it I can extend a brake job for 10-15k miles why the hell not? Plus I’m sure my wife is harder on the brakes than I am so I’m just offsetting her bat **** crazy.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savvv said:


> Ok so, I’m laughing at everyone thinking it’s bogus for downshifting to help slow the car down. Let’s see
> 
> You will not blow the motor using the engine as a brake. The TCU won’t downshift if you’re moving too fast for a lower gear as you’d over rev.
> 
> ...


You’d think this is the first time people have heard of engine braking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Sorry missed this. I get the car up to about 40-45 and then lightly apply pressure. Then coast with my foot lightly on the brake. Goal is to heat the rotor and pads without laying into them. I repeat that until that first layer gets burned off and I feel the braking get smooth and consistent.
> 
> I went with the Zimm/EBC combo based on the positive experience I have had on the GTI.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looking forward to getting some decent braking again and will hopefully last longer than OEM even with some spirited driving. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> You’d think this is the first time people have heard of engine braking!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to do it quite a bit when I had my 2006 Pathfinder. That was a 4.0 V6. I have tried it with my Tiguan and like someone else said, barely notice a difference. I don't know if it's the engine size, the transmission or a combination, but I just don't AT All since it has almost zero effect. I have seen some comments where it does work, but I wonder what they are comparing it to.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

You SUV guys are toxic, You need a real VW. Like the Arteon


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Ok so, I’m laughing at everyone thinking it’s bogus for downshifting to help slow the car down. Let’s see
> 
> You will not blow the motor using the engine as a brake. The TCU won’t downshift if you’re moving too fast for a lower gear as you’d over rev.
> 
> ...


It’s pretty basic, like your guy. You’ve maybe heard “every reaction has an equal reaction”? Slowing down takes resistance from something and the amount of energy needed to stop your car from a speed is a constant. So essentially a punch is coming and you can either take it to the face or the shoulder. Either way it’s the same punch. 

While the results may not be immediately evident or ever present themselves, engine braking will cause additional stress/wear to the drivetrain. Do you think you are somehow defying the laws of physics? 

For a few of you I am starting to think this is less of a car forum and more of a crossover denial support group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vwjunky18t said:


> It’s pretty basic, like your guy. You’ve maybe heard “every reaction has an equal reaction”? Slowing down takes resistance from something and the amount of energy needed to stop your car from a speed is a constant. So essentially a punch is coming and you can either take it to the face or the shoulder. Either way it’s the same punch.
> 
> While the results may not be immediately evident or ever present themselves, engine braking will cause additional stress/wear to the drivetrain. Do you think you are somehow defying the laws of physics?
> 
> ...


You said it yourself. The results may not ever present themselves. 

If you wanna start rapping physics to a guy with an ME degree, count the times your transmission shifts a gear vs the times you apply your brakes. The brakes are made to wear while the trans is made to constantly be working (and not wear) and thus the material selection for this is of utmost importance. 

It’s equally more funny that someone took it personal that they had to replace their front brakes sooner than they should have.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Savvv said:


> You said it yourself. The results may not ever present themselves.
> 
> If you wanna start rapping physics to a guy with an ME degree, count the times your transmission shifts a gear vs the times you apply your brakes. The brakes are made to wear while the trans is made to constantly be working (and not wear) and thus the material selection for this is of utmost importance.
> 
> It’s equally more funny that someone took it personal that they had to replace their front brakes sooner than they should have.


You said it yourself, the brakes are made to wear. Sounds like another engineer going way out of their way to be lazy. The driving force of engineering.

I’m not losing sleep over a brake job but I can’t help but notice the 3 MQB cars in my immediate family have all had premature brake wear. First time I thought it was an outlier, now its a trend. I have had at least 1 VW in my garage for the last 24 years. Never had an issue until the MQB generation. 

Here is the GTI’s aftermarket brakes with almost 40k miles.









Here’s the Tig’s OEM trash with 14k









Engine braking foolishness aside there is still an issue with this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Savvv said:


> You said it yourself. The results may not ever present themselves.
> 
> If you wanna start rapping physics to a guy with an ME degree, count the times your transmission shifts a gear vs the times you apply your brakes. The brakes are made to wear while the trans is made to constantly be working (and not wear) and thus the material selection for this is of utmost importance.
> 
> It’s equally more funny that someone took it personal that they had to replace their front brakes sooner than they should have.


Hahaha. Looks like you have the full silent support of the colder spark and badge inlay crowd. Continue your circle jerk. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vwjunky18t said:


> You said it yourself, the brakes are made to wear. Sounds like another engineer going way out of their way to be lazy. The driving force of engineering.


Correct, and I also said if I can adjust the way I drive to better mimic that of driving a manual trans and save doing a brake job prematurely, why not? The trans can take it. Plus, I still enjoy driving, and making some extra engine noise on decel, even if it’s a muffled 2.0T, makes me happy. 

Lazy is the fact that you used to be able to buy a Tiguan with a manual trans and now the number of vehicles available with a manual are dwindling.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vwjunky18t said:


> Hahaha. Looks like you have the full silent support of the colder spark and badge inlay crowd. Continue your circle jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealousy takes on many forms.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Jealousy takes on many forms.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vwjunky18t said:


> Hahaha. Looks like you have the full silent support of the colder spark and badge inlay crowd. Continue your circle jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dude, do you have nothing better to do than be a bell’s end and a stalker on a weekend? I thought you were busy changing brakes. I didn’t have it in me to break your heart last time, but NGP and I worked on that setup taking into account future plans at the time. Difference between me and you is I don’t find a need to name drop or try to swing my d!ck around. It is funny how on a rear biased braking car you need new front brakes at 10K. Doesn’t sound like a MQB issue, sounds like a family issue. I also find it rich that you also want to try and claim it’s the weather. Nowhere in the forums do you see a rash of people needing front brakes that soon. So which is it chief, all MQB brakes suck for just you or it’s the weather? Just going to leave this for you since the more you post the more you sound like you’re part of the Dunning-Kruger club. 










I will admit you are fun to rile up and provide some great comic relief. It’s been a pleasure as always, and now I’ll be texting the guys to plan a circle jerk. Damn you’re such a child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wow dude, do you have nothing better to do than be a bell’s end and a stalker on a weekend? I thought you were busy changing brakes. I didn’t have it in me to break your heart last time, but NGP and I worked on that setup taking into account future plans at the time. Difference between me and you is I don’t find a need to name drop or try to swing my d!ck around. It is funny how on a rear biased braking car you need new front brakes at 10K. Doesn’t sound like a MQB issue, sounds like a family issue. I also find it rich that you also want to try and claim it’s the weather. Nowhere in the forums do you see a rash of people needing front brakes that soon. So which is it chief, all MQB brakes suck for just you or it’s the weather? Just going to leave this for you since the more you post the more you sound like you’re part of the Dunning-Kruger club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time use search. 










Burning through brakes


I have a 2019 SEL-P with 19,000 miles on it. VW paid to replace the front and rear rotors at 8000 miles. This was due to a large amount of shimmying and vibration when braking. Here I am at 19,000 miles and my brakes are already causing a steering shimmy. Is anyone else running into this issue...




www.vwvortex.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> Next time use search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that thread is out of control!! 7 people maybe less have had a problem. VW better issue a recall ASAP  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yup that thread is out of control!! 7 people maybe less have had a problem. VW better issue a recall ASAP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s true but this is the Tiguan forum and it’s a real mechanical question, not sweet inlay pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vwjunky18t said:


> Hahaha. Looks like you have the full silent support of the colder spark and badge inlay crowd. Continue your circle jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m in this list!! Yay!! I feel loved  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You SUV guys are toxic, You need a real VW. Like the Arteon


the Arteon?


----------



## goldwolf (Feb 21, 2017)

Better pic of Atlantic Blue. Xpel tint and front bumper/hood PPF. Unitronic turbo inlet ready to install. Some Carista mods, nothing major, gauge sweep, recirc remember. Still need better pics.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

goldwolf said:


> Better pic of Atlantic Blue. Xpel tint and front bumper/hood PPF. Unitronic turbo inlet ready to install. Some Carista mods, nothing major, gauge sweep, recirc remember. Still need better pics.
> View attachment 82310
> View attachment 82311


That's such a good blue! Makes me slightly sad the dealer and I couldn't find one when I was buying mine. I shouldn't complain too much though. The white is a pretty close second 😁

Man....after catching up on the weekends festivities here, I feel I need to buy some sweet inlays to post. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## goldwolf (Feb 21, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> That's such a good blue! Makes me slightly sad the dealer and I couldn't find one when I was buying mine. I shouldn't complain too much thought. The white is a pretty close second 😁
> 
> Man....after catching up on the weekends festivities here, I feel I need to buy some sweet inlays to post. Anyone got any recommendations?


I love the color. Got some dealer installed swirls that is making me crazy. Gathering supplies to tackle that as well.


----------



## xsvflow (Oct 3, 2006)

Been lurking for a while, but picked up a 2020 Tiguan SE lease return with 7k miles on it a few months back and slowly getting to the mods.

Added 30% nano ceramic tint (on top of factory tint) all around.

Ordered a set of Solo Werks coilovers because H&R lowering springs weren’t quite low enough for me. 

Still trying to figure out a set of wheels and tires. 

Plan to eventually add turbo downpipe, 3” exhaust, intake, stage 1 unitronic tune, etc, but figured I’d get a few more miles on it before I completely void the warranty.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

xsvflow said:


> Been lurking for a while, but picked up a 2020 Tiguan SE lease return with 7k miles on it a few months back and slowly getting to the mods.
> 
> Added 30% nano ceramic tint (on top of factory tint) all around.
> 
> ...


Stage 1 is fun and fast!!! 
Congrats, is such a beautiful machine!!


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Put on my CTS FMIC and Downpipe today. Put on the Neuspeed powerbrace. Put in the dash compartment from China. Good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Juan (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey all, longtime lurker on the forums....this last couple of weeks since i picked up my ‘21 SEL Premium R-Line I did a few things...

Suntek tint on windshield (45%) and side windows (18%) and sunroof.
Full front end clear bra
Lamin-X tinted headlights, fogs, side markers and tail lights
KW V1 Coilovers
Yakima Flushbar system
RockyMounts Brassknuckle bike racks

yes...it still has temp plates...

Fighting with a rear clunk from the KW V1’s which I will try to get sorted out this weekend before alignment next week. Overall, super pleased with this and although it is underpowered, it is honestly not horrible for a daily driver...tune, down pipe, turbo inlet, and exhaust and I bet it will be pretty fun.


































My RS3 (recently sold as I needed more space for my ever growing family and business)...I wish the RS6 Avant was in my budget....maybe in 10 years.


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

I didn't like the hole in the tailgate for the emergency triangle we don't get included with the car here in Canada so I built an LED light to fit in there. 

I used to hang a small camping lantern there when I would get back from biking or skiing and it was dark and the extra light was very nice so I thought something more permanent would be better. I haven't tried it at night yet but I'm hoping the 15 LEDs per side are enough to give some extra light.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Smart idea, looks almost factory - What's it wired to? 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

rph2004 said:


> Smart idea, looks almost factory - What's it wired to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


I used 4 AA batteries. I wanted to be able to take it out and use it elsewhere if needed.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

canadian_driver said:


> I used 4 AA batteries. I wanted to be able to take it out and use it elsewhere if needed.


That’s cool! Can you share more details on where you found the light, what all you needed to do to install it, etc...?

Definitely something I would like to do. I also hate that spot lacking the triangle, adding the light addresses 2 issues at once! 

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

DoC0427 said:


> That’s cool! Can you share more details on where you found the light, what all you needed to do to install it, etc...?
> 
> Definitely something I would like to do. I also hate that spot lacking the triangle, adding the light addresses 2 issues at once!
> 
> ...


Sure, here is the 3d model I made and printed: VW trunk light by Jol1234
within that there is a link to the LED strips I used and the PETG for the diffuser. the PETG comes clear but I sanded it with 220 on a random orbit sander to make it opaque then just cut it to dimension with an utility knife.
Below are two additional photos of the early stages using a lot of hot glue to keep wires where I wanted them before I soldered them just to check fit and weight and everything.
I will probably re-make this at eventually with a better switch, brighter lights, and tweak the size a bit to make easier to remove.
















just went out and took some pictures of with the light off and on


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks great! I was hoping the light was something you purchased... A 3D printer is not something I have.

Possible suggestion for you... instead of using that hard switch, maybe use a mercury (gravity) switch, or better still a magnet switch to turn on each time the lift gate is opened? Or one better, wire it up to the existing light in the lift gate, then would eliminate the batteries as well!

Great job!

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

DoC0427 said:


> Looks great! I was hoping the light was something you purchased... A 3D printer is not something I have.
> 
> Possible suggestion for you... instead of using that hard switch, maybe use a mercury (gravity) switch, or better still a magnet switch to turn on each time the lift gate is opened? Or one better, wire it up to the existing light in the lift gate, then would eliminate the batteries as well!
> 
> ...


I did think of that but I really want to be able to take it out and use it elsewhere,


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Jmarks124 said:


> Put on my CTS FMIC and Downpipe today. Put on the Neuspeed powerbrace. Put in the dash compartment from China. Good day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Was that the lower control arm front brace? How do you like it?









iSWEEP Power Brace - Lower Arm Front • MQB/Golf/GTI/Golf R/GLI/Tiguan


Latest from ISWEEP: iSWEEP Front Lower Arm Brace IS.CFLB.G75R 174.95 The iSWEEP Front Lower Arm Bar connects two points of the front subframe lower arm axis points, increasing the rigidity of the area. This bar also helps keep the correct alignment specifications at static, increasing steering...




neuspeed.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes. You undo the two bolts from the control arms and place the bar and tighten those screws. To be honest I can’t really tell. I’m sure it tightens thing up and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Jmarks124 said:


> Yes. You undo the two bolts from the control arms and place the bar and tighten those screws. To be honest I can’t really tell. I’m sure it tightens thing up and all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh okay, I’m trying to lower my body role so my wife stops complaining on country drives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

I think I’m still going to upgrade front sway bars to H&R. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Anyone snatch one of these up yet? https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4000970266129.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBroadard (Aug 13, 2015)

Threw on the Tiguan specific Solowerks S1 Coilovers
Height adjustments are going down tomorrow, this is fresh off the Jack stands and it’s not even maxed out.
Other mods I’ve done, but never posted:
-OEM VW Wind Deflectors (Clips are PIA to install right)
-OEM VW Base Bars + Rocky Mounts Bike Carrier
-Front Window Tint matched to factory
-Front Windshield Brow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

DBroadard said:


> Threw on the Tiguan specific Solowerks S1 Coilovers
> Height adjustments are going down tomorrow, this is fresh off the Jack stands and it’s not even maxed out.
> Other mods I’ve done, but never posted:
> -OEM VW Wind Deflectors (Clips are PIA to install right)
> ...


I'd love to hear your honest opinion about the coilovers? I'm on the fence about which to get, price isn't my concern, it's more the feel and drivability. I read Soloworks just recently came out with coilovers specifically for our Tiguans so I'm eager to hear about them! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Got the Neuspeed 6-Piston Big Brake Kit - 370mmm with the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kit on my Tiguan a week ago and it's freaking awesome. Originally, I ordered the Stoptech STR40 355mm street version back in 12/29/2020 but the delivery got push too many times to mid April-2021. Cancel that order and went for the Neuspeed BBK. I also have the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kits Rear 350mm MK7.5 Golf R ready to swap but can't seem to find a time to do the change. Pics of caliper.








Neuspeed Caliper with 19inch winter set.









Neuspeed Caliper with 20 inch warm/hot season


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Been meaning to post for awhile - just got my 18 SE back from the body shop on friday for a minor fender bender - scratched paint and chrome strip from rear bumper repaired.
Anyway, swapped the Tulsa's for the 19" Savannah's. Added Chrome mirror caps to side mirrors, UroTuning white LED side markers, LED highs, lows and fogs from DeAutokey, Debadged the SE and replaced with ALLSPACE badge in rear; Tinted fronts to match the rear windows; wrapped center row of the grill with black vinyl wrap; dynamic turn signals on side mirrors; 4motion side badges funny enough were stock when I bought it.

Will need new brakes soon. Any suggestions on an upgrade that wont break the bank?
Also, anyone add interior door trims to theirs (like the SEL-Ps) but without the lighting? would love to know what you used and see some pics.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

ckspeed68 said:


> Got the Neuspeed 6-Piston Big Brake Kit - 370mmm with the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kit on my Tiguan a week ago and it's freaking awesome. Originally, I ordered the Stoptech STR40 355mm street version back in 12/29/2020 but the delivery got push too many times to mid April-2021. Cancel that order and went for the Neuspeed BBK. I also have the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kits Rear 350mm MK7.5 Golf R ready to swap but can't seem to find a time to do the change. Pics of caliper.
> View attachment 85158
> 
> Neuspeed Caliper with 19inch winter set.
> ...


What does something like this cost? looks great! Big improvement on braking power?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

jjvw said:


> What does something like this cost? looks great! Big improvement on braking power?


PM Sent.

thanks, you bet it improves braking power. so far no dust, not even on the caliper. Will be swapping the rear to MK7.5 Golf R Brake calipers with the Neuspeed 350mm BBK 2-piece rotor when I find the time.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Did you need spacers to accommodate the neuspeed calipers?




ckspeed68 said:


> Got the Neuspeed 6-Piston Big Brake Kit - 370mmm with the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kit on my Tiguan a week ago and it's freaking awesome. Originally, I ordered the Stoptech STR40 355mm street version back in 12/29/2020 but the delivery got push too many times to mid April-2021. Cancel that order and went for the Neuspeed BBK. I also have the Neuspeed 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kits Rear 350mm MK7.5 Golf R ready to swap but can't seem to find a time to do the change. Pics of caliper.
> View attachment 85158
> 
> Neuspeed Caliper with 19inch winter set.
> ...


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Since my wheels are custom and made to clear just about all BBK, I don’t need wheel spacers.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

I just picked up a '21 R-Line BE. Took delivery with an APR stage 1 93 octane tune and added some Urotuning smoked side markers. Inlet hose, inlet pipe, drop-in, and LED's are on the way.


----------



## Casen203 (Dec 14, 2017)

Bought one - back in the Tiguan game after a hiatus. 2020 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Edition. Love it. Planning on smoked side markers, LED Headlights, and some light tuning for stage 1.


----------



## DBroadard (Aug 13, 2015)

JODZ said:


> I'd love to hear your honest opinion about the coilovers? I'm on the fence about which to get, price isn't my concern, it's more the feel and drivability. I read Soloworks just recently came out with coilovers specifically for our Tiguans so I'm eager to hear about them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Raised it up and currently sitting at 29” FTG (Fender-to-Ground) at each corner.
Ride is very much OE quality with exception for bump stiffness, which I’d say is about 15-25% stiffer, but overall solid feel. Haven’t really pushed it, but this is a daily and I really try to go for maximum MPG’s so I’m not doing any harsh driving. Any more specific questions I’ll be happy to answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

DBroadard said:


> Raised it up and currently sitting at 29” FTG (Fender-to-Ground) at each corner.
> Ride is very much OE quality with exception for bump stiffness, which I’d say is about 15-25% stiffer, but overall solid feel. Haven’t really pushed it, but this is a daily and I really try to go for maximum MPG’s so I’m not doing any harsh driving. Any more specific questions I’ll be happy to answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! thats a nice looking tig!
So, what is the tire size you are running?
Spacers?
Got any pics of the rear shock install? (currently investigating a rattle in that area)


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thoughts???









Stone Exhaust Volkswagen EA888 MK2 Tiguan R Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust System


We are proud to introduce you to the state of the art Stone Exhaust Valvetronic Cat-Back Exhaust System with dual valves, to enhance the performance and sound of your Volkswagen MK2 Tiguan R with the EA888 engine. Stone Exhaust has been developing world's best exhaust system since 1998, starting...



stoneexhausts.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBroadard (Aug 13, 2015)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> thanks! thats a nice looking tig!
> So, what is the tire size you are running?
> Spacers?
> Got any pics of the rear shock install? (currently investigating a rattle in that area)


Appreciate you. 

I’m running the OEM ‘21 R-Line SEL wheels which are 20”. Tire size is 255/40/20.

Front has a 15mm spacer.
Rear has a 20mm spacer.

I don’t have any pictures, but I could get some the next time I’m under there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I detailed it last weekend, she then thanked me by throwing a CEL. I have a OBDEleven coming next week to see what code it is saying. I also have an upcoming appointment at the dealer to get it fixed as well, I’m only at 23k miles. 

I guess I’ll be rocking my 2009 GTI for a bit, it at least has no CEL on!


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thoughts???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, but way to expensive IMO.

A exhaust for this platform needs to be under $1500, that one is more expensive then some of the options for my RS3.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Did the Neuspeed/MK7 Golf R 350mm rear brake swap today. Brake feels spongy so will spend sometime tomorrow to bleed all 4 corners. Front neuspeed swapped 3 weeks.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Picked up and installed smoked ambers for my wife’s Tiguan. Plus plasti-dipped the lettering and 4motion emblem. Excuse the dirt!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

El Bengador said:


> Stage 1 is fun and fast!!!
> Congrats, is such a beautiful machine!!


ANy photos or videos of that little beast you have.


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

Installed factory base carrier bars and Yakima SkyBox 21. Going on a cross-country road trip tomorrow.


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

NIceee, im looking into a stage 1 soon. all tiggy needs is a little more power.


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

Before and after, side marker replace frost white.


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

Also replaced factory halogen fog light with 6500k led... ALmost perfect match to factory head lights.


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> In OBD11 went to AC - 08 module
> Go to Long Coding and click on the Hex tab, go to Byte 4 and enable Bit 1.
> Then slide to write.
> 
> ...


Hey [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] I know I’m digging up an old post, but you’ve helped me quite a bit on the atlas forum. Did you ever run into any issues with this change? My wife has a Tiguan and I’d like to set this up for her. Also I’ve seen the “hot country” setting in OBDeleven, but didn’t mess with it. Let me know what you think. Living in AZ, I’d love to get some more cold air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]DasJunk [/mention]no issues when I turned this on for the Tiguan and helped during hot months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

Installed the Thule roof box, added side fender 4-motion badges and deleted the car dealer sticker. I absolutely love my Tig! And I get so many great comments about the white silver metallic paint. By far, my most favorite vehicle I have ever owned in 35+ years.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

DBroadard said:


> Threw on the Tiguan specific Solowerks S1 Coilovers
> Height adjustments are going down tomorrow, this is fresh off the Jack stands and it’s not even maxed out.
> Other mods I’ve done, but never posted:
> -OEM VW Wind Deflectors (Clips are PIA to install right)
> ...


Looks good! Any updates given it may have had some time to settle? Any more pictures?

Thinking I might go with these given they are only a few hundred more than some springs.


----------



## DBroadard (Aug 13, 2015)

Jester2893 said:


> Looks good! Any updates given it may have had some time to settle? Any more pictures?
> 
> Thinking I might go with these given they are only a few hundred more than some springs.


No complaints from me, very OEM feel from these. 15-25% stiffer, but barely noticeable when the cabin is so comfortable and all of the bushings are brand new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

So I finally installed my factory rain guards, rear hatch spoiler, and my Eurotuning smoked led side markers in the front. I also added the rear bumper protector as well. Unitronic 1+ on 93 octane.. I'd love to settle on a suspension setup already, but I'm still not sure which to choose. Factory 20's will be going back on this week, and the Nuespeed 142"s (19) with the Nokian WR G4's are coming off. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggah (Jan 5, 2021)

The weather is finally warm enough to finish up the last touches for Tiggah. Installed the dynamic LED turn sigs in the side mirrors, installed the mud flaps (not everyone is a fan of mud flaps, but I do a lot of traveling on dirt roads, so the flaps help with the dirt) and installed the rear window spoiler side wings. I really like the side wings. They match well with the Thule cargo box. I am contemplating gloss black side mirror caps. And the final thing will probably be the headlights. I have a '18 SE and I really dislike the mixture of factory lights and the LED DRL. Looking at Lasfit bundle right now.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Washed mine and the damn water triggered the windows to roll down. From now on I’m gonna leave it in the ACC position while washing at a car wash. Lesson learned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys just wanted to share some info. This weekend I install BBK on my 2020 tiguan R-line. I use the calipers from 17-19 Porsche macan base model 4 piston calipers. In case any ones to do this. Cost of doing the. Swap is under $750. The calipers are $241 each. They are plug and play the rotors from the tiguan are 340mm so no need to get bigger rotors. For me my tiguan only has 7k miles so I use the oem rotors. All I needed were the calipers, pads and lines. For lines I use the Porsche macan oem ones and pads.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Part numbers for calipers 
95B-615-123-F
95B-615-124-F 
Brake lines 
95B-611-701-E
Brake pads 
95B-698-151-H but can find cheaper ones. 
rotors are oem vw Tiguan 340mm


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

iLList_St3v0o said:


> ANy photos or videos of that little beast you have.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TigR said:


> View attachment 92531


You know the car is low if you can just rest your caliper on the ground  . Normally you hang it from the spring or something like that to relieve tension on the brake line.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> You know the car is low if you can just rest your caliper on the ground  . Normally you hang it from the spring or something like that to relieve tension on the brake line.


Lol yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

El Bengador said:


> View attachment 92656


This is great and all, and I know its a global forum....but I'm starting to get p!$$3d at the non-NA tiguans who get a nice normal engine to work with.....My stage 1 tuned b-cycle is better but still sounds like a diesel, lacks passing power and is leaving something to be desired.....with no real turbo upgrades or other options in sight....sigh....


----------



## silascopathic (Jan 10, 2018)

Tiggah said:


> The weather is finally warm enough to finish up the last touches for Tiggah. Installed the dynamic LED turn sigs in the side mirrors, installed the mud flaps (not everyone is a fan of mud flaps, but I do a lot of traveling on dirt roads, so the flaps help with the dirt) and installed the rear window spoiler side wings. I really like the side wings. They match well with the Thule cargo box. I am contemplating gloss black side mirror caps. And the final thing will probably be the headlights. I have a '18 SE and I really dislike the mixture of factory lights and the LED DRL. Looking at Lasfit bundle right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92137


Love the side wings, where did you get these?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

mattchatr said:


> This is great and all, and I know its a global forum....but I'm starting to get p!$$3d at the non-NA tiguans who get a nice normal engine to work with.....My stage 1 tuned b-cycle is better but still sounds like a diesel, lacks passing power and is leaving something to be desired.....with no real turbo upgrades or other options in sight....sigh....


swap a Golf R engine and transmission.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

n0rdicalex. said:


> swap a Golf R engine and transmission.


Might as well fly to Germany and take a euro delivery of a Tiguan R, and then pay exorbitant amounts of money to insure it....lol.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Like Project_Tiggy_R on the Grams?









Project_Tiggy_R (@project_tiggyr) • Instagram photos and videos


998 Followers, 155 Following, 45 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Project_Tiggy_R (@project_tiggyr)




instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Like Project_Tiggy_R on the Grams?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Saw that, waiting for the results.....thats a lot of work on a car under "warranty" though so time will tell. The wiring alone.....yikes!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, that wiring made my anxiety shoot through the roof. I’m looking forward to the end result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yea, just checked that out.
That build is bananas... a hell of a lot of work.

I'm surprised at how much technical differentiation there is between the MK7 Golf and the MK2 Tiguan. 
I had assumed that plopping in another EA888 motor wouldn't be so complex.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

HappyTiggy said:


> Was away for about a month, gave the Tig a much needed bath yesterday!
> 
> Also got a little trigger happy with the online/kijiji orders while I was away... Looking forward to installing all this onto the Tig during quarantine!
> 
> ...


which Fogs did you get? how are they holding up to date ?


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

TigR said:


> View attachment 92532


Uffffffffff🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## silascopathic (Jan 10, 2018)

TigR said:


> View attachment 92532
> 
> 
> looking great! did you get those piano black side markers online or did you just vinyl wrap them. been trying to find a fully blacked out set of emblems like this..


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Bought one !

5600k miles on a 2018 SEL-P Rline 4motion 

Only pic I have at the moment, needs a detail.


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

I’d love to install the flush kit from Urotuning but it’s been 3 months since I ordered it and hasn’t shipped... has this been happening to anyone else with them?


----------



## MxChris (Aug 4, 2018)

Installed my Malone Seawings kayak rack. Picked the set up on Craigslist for $20. Great deal on just what I was looking for.

I also started making my amp racks. Limited space for my amps in this car with the 3rd row seats so I'm using the rear cubbies.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MxChris said:


> Installed my Malone Seawings kayak rack. Picked the set up on Craigslist for $20. Great deal on just what I was looking for.
> 
> I also started making my amp racks. Limited space for my amps in this car with the 3rd row seats so I'm using the rear cubbies.


Which Crossbars are those, they look like they'll clear the sunroof opening and they're still low profile? Part Numbers?


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> Which Crossbars are those, they look like they'll clear the sunroof opening and they're still low profile? Part Numbers?


What this guy said pleaseee 


Maybe these ?



https://www.walmart.com/ip/BRIGHTLINES-2018-2021-Volkswagen-Tiguan-Roof-Rack-Crossbars/956545120


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Installed some switchback LEDs 

6000k and 3000k

Halogen are 
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MxChris (Aug 4, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Which Crossbars are those, they look like they'll clear the sunroof opening and they're still low profile? Part Numbers?





Dan_king3 said:


> What this guy said pleaseee
> 
> 
> Maybe these ?
> ...


Those are the ones yes. You can find them around other places but I bought them here:








BrightLines Aero Roof Rack Crossbars Compatible with Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2023


Product Details The BRIGHTLINES roof racks are designed to fit Volkswagen Tiguan with roof side rails. VW Tiguan crossbars are made of aluminum. Package comes with a pair of black cross bars. Customized design for VW Tiguan with raised roof rails. Must-have equipment to be a complete SUV...




www.asgautosports.com





The bars are staggered fit, made for the Tiguan and a bargain at $99. Anything else that was an aero style design to minimize noise was a generic fit and cost more. The VW OEM set with Kayak attachment was $500 at my local dealer. Thule, Yakima etc. were pretty close to that. I know those are better products I'm sure but my whole Kayak hauling setup cost me $130. I'm super happy with how solid everything is (the car rocks when yanking on the bars) and it clears the sunroof while loaded with no problem. I added some thick heavy duty rubber strips to the Seawings so they wouldn't mar my crossbars. This in turn made the bolts the perfect height so I don't have to worry so much about my sunroof when loading my tandem Kayak.


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

Washed it since it was over 90⁰ today. This Thursday I'll be installing my Velt coilpacks with RS7 NGK spark plugs along with my stage1+ Unitronic tune on 93oct.

Current mods:

LasFit LED headlights
CTS Turbo inlet pipe
CTS Turbo intake
Solowerk S1 coilovers
Rotiform JDRs 22x10 et20 on 245/30s









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## R-LineWally1220 (Jun 3, 2021)

Bought a 2021 SE R-Line two weeks ago and installed a Neuspeed Power Module for now. Absolutely love it (coming from a 2019 civic sport hatchback) looking forward to doing more soon!


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

tiggy_jer said:


> Washed it since it was over 90⁰ today. This Thursday I'll be installing my Velt coilpacks with RS7 NGK spark plugs along with my stage1+ Unitronic tune on 93oct.
> 
> Current mods:
> 
> ...


Sweet rims! Where do I get mine? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

dareblue said:


> Sweet rims! Where do I get mine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I got mine from Wheel Fitment. But you can go straight to rotiforms website or Wheellabs.com or even where yog order your aftermarket parts i.e Urotuning ( where j get my stuff ) or even ECSTuning

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ..::fercho::.. (Jun 15, 2011)

Wash it 😅


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Dan_king3 said:


> Installed some switchback LEDs
> 
> 6000k and 3000k
> 
> Halogen are


I need to replace my fogs as well. Which ones did you go with?


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

stevevr6 said:


> I need to replace my fogs as well. Which ones did you go with?





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KM3WTWC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FB4Q6XEM93KHKR1Y5YSX



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

Okay Boyz!

So today I just installed my Velt red top coil packs, RS7 NGK spark plugs and my stage1+ Unitronic tune and HOLY **** is it a world of difference, in DriveMode whole different car, acceleration is beautiful. Now when you put it SportMode it just becomes a rocket ! 

The only hiccup I can see with this so far is that in sport mode the transmission can't keep up, so I'm hoping for Unitronic to come out with a TCU tune soon to help keep up with the acceleration that this tune puts out

Other than that I'm absolutely loving my tiguan 

-cheers 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## R-LineWally1220 (Jun 3, 2021)

drop in filter came in! Waiting on a few more goodies! Nothing crazy just a little pep in the step! The Neuspeed power module seems to have helped a little lol


----------



## jtirv21 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lots of cleaning last few days. Main wash down a few days ago. Strip wash today and clay bar then IPA wipe down. Adams Paint coating going on tomorrow. Still not sure if I will polish








or just go straight to ceramic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Washed it along with my car. Nice having the cars clean and rain not in the forecast for once...lol.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Installed a B2BFAB Tiggy Pipe


----------



## R-LineWally1220 (Jun 3, 2021)

mattchow said:


> Installed a B2BFAB Tiggy Pipe
> 
> View attachment 97221


How you liking the setup? What's the sound like?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

R-LineWally1220 said:


> How you liking the setup? What's the sound like?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

installed Philips H8/H11/H16 X-tremeUltinon Automotive LED fog lights.


----------



## MöstD0pe (Jun 13, 2011)

Made its first commute to work!

Haven’t frequented these forum’s since I sold my MK4 VR6 GTI in 2012, but I’m glad to have a VW product that I’m excited to tinker with (after back to back sport/r-line Jetta leases). Just ordered some LED’s and on the hunt for a MK7 DSG wheel.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Cleaned and placed an order for;

Maxton textured black front lip and side skirts and some Solo-Werks coilovers! Probably won’t have any of these for 1-2 months given back orders.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Any of you guys actually use the Car Net app? Just picked up a 2021 SE R-Line and it has a few years of the remote access as well as a hotspot and drive view trial. I just ran through my first tank of gas (refuel light came on) and I get this message in the app 








I put about half a tank in but only drove a few minutes after. Curious if any of you have gotten the same message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

We bought a 2021 SEL-P R line about a month and half ago. Haven’t had any problems.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

brew_daugus said:


> Any of you guys actually use the Car Net app? Just picked up a 2021 SE R-Line and it has a few years of the remote access as well as a hotspot and drive view trial. I just ran through my first tank of gas (refuel light came on) and I get this message in the app
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas cap not tight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

zackdawley said:


> Gas cap not tight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t checked but not likely, pretty good about that. Plus, I would actually get a CEL in that case. I’ll check tomorrow then top off and drive around a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

brew_daugus said:


> Any of you guys actually use the Car Net app? Just picked up a 2021 SE R-Line and it has a few years of the remote access as well as a hotspot and drive view trial. I just ran through my first tank of gas (refuel light came on) and I get this message in the app
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If any new Tiguan owners get the same message, everything seems good now after topping off and doing some miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just did the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Just did the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good now right?? I couldn’t believe the difference. I was about to get Tidal but it’s $25 a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So good now right?? I couldn’t believe the difference. I was about to get Tidal but it’s $25 a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Happy for the upgrade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

brew_daugus said:


> Haven’t checked but not likely, pretty good about that. Plus, I would actually get a CEL in that case. I’ll check tomorrow then top off and drive around a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the following:
Log into the specific vehicle in CarNet.
click on the account profile icon that looks like a person, then look for the push notifications menu and click on that, then move the slide for low fuel. see if that helps.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

jreed1337 said:


> Washed it along with my car. Nice having the cars clean and rain not in the forecast for once...lol.


Dude!!!
Dèjavú!!!
it looks like we have same cars.








VW Jetta GLi 2021
VW Tiguan R line 2020
🤩😎
Just loving it!


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Anyone know of any intakes available for the Tiguan right now actually have any kind of true heat shield? Or are they are just sucking hot air? 

The Racing Line option and the Unitronic one look like they should, but is there anything else out there? Does anyone have experience with these?


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Beer_is_good said:


> Anyone know of any intakes available for the Tiguan right now actually have any kind of true heat shield? Or are they are just sucking hot air?
> 
> The Racing Line option and the Unitronic one look like they should, but is there anything else out there? Does anyone have experience with these?


I have been running the Leyo Motorsport intake since last year. It has only a partial shield. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Stage 1 remap done today. 

Also received Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs today to drop it 30mm all around.

Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Beer_is_good said:


> Anyone know of any intakes available for the Tiguan right now actually have any kind of true heat shield? Or are they are just sucking hot air?
> 
> The Racing Line option and the Unitronic one look like they should, but is there anything else out there? Does anyone have experience with these?


I’m using the racing line, it’s great, just don’t expect to hear it… anyone in front of you will hear it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm using a CTS intake, has that lower shroud that goes into the duck system that allows air to flow right in.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Devilz said:


> Stage 1 remap done today.
> 
> Also received Eibach Pro Kit Lowering Springs today to drop it 30mm all around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


hi there, that’s good news, I have mine staged 1, and just love it. Now need to lower and buy new “shoes”.
please, share the dyno results if any! And pics! Love to see as well!

congrats on the Tiguan. It is a lovable machine.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Got my Lasfit LED’s, clear LED side markers and dynamic mirror signals installed today. When I went to install my passenger side side marker I popped it out there was no bulb or harness running to the light. After some digging I found the wiring and bulb tucked up in the front bumper support lol, must be a Friday car. Regardless, very impressed with the Lasfit LED’s, huge difference and very easy install. Super surprised at the difference in the turn signals.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Broke a clip on my shifter trim installing the auto shut off delete.. so that was fun lol. It is what I get for rushing I guess..


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

brew_daugus said:


> Got my Lasfit LED’s, clear LED side markers and dynamic mirror signals installed today. When I went to install my passenger side side marker I popped it out there was no bulb or harness running to the light. After some digging I found the wiring and bulb tucked up in the front bumper support lol, must be a Friday car. Regardless, very impressed with the Lasfit LED’s, huge difference and very easy install. Super surprised at the difference in the turn signals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let us know if LEDs are blinding incoming traffic. Not sure if you did any adjustments.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Tarik said:


> Please let us know if LEDs are blinding incoming traffic. Not sure if you did any adjustments.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Took some pics in the dark to compare cutoff before and after and everything seems reasonably similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Had my 2021 Tiguan for about two weeks now, only issue I have is a light rattling noise that seems to be coming from the driver side b pillar / seat belt mechanism area. Anyone have any experience with a similar issue? I popped the b pillar trim piece off and didn’t figure anything out by poking around. After popping the trim piece back in the noise seemed to go away for a drive or two but returned and I can’t seem to come up with a solution. 

I did clean it up tho, still looks nice 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Remained cool inside with some extreme heat outside.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

brew_daugus said:


> Had my 2021 Tiguan for about two weeks now, only issue I have is a light rattling noise that seems to be coming from the driver side b pillar / seat belt mechanism area. Anyone have any experience with a similar issue?
> ...


There are some threads specifically around B-pillar rattle here. Thought it was only on early models though.


----------



## MTReid (Sep 7, 2008)

Picking up my 2021 United Edition tomorrow in platinum gray metallic. Just ordered Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S tires in 225 65 R17s and depending on fitment will also be ordering 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers. Will post pics as soon as they're installed.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It was quite the story and big deal with the early NAR models with B pillar rattle. Even a TSB on how the dealer was to fix it.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Dropped it 30mm all around with Eibach Pro Lowering Kit.

Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

El Bengador said:


> hi there, that’s good news, I have mine staged 1, and just love it. Now need to lower and by new “shoes”.
> please, share the dyno results if any! And pics! Love to see as well!
> 
> congrats on the Tiguan. It is a lovable machine.


It was dyno'd on dyno jet which everyone says are not accurate. Trying g to locate dyno dynamics closer to me in West Midlands but no luck yet. 

Cooling was not sufficient as you can see power drop on every run. 

Here is dyno graph for reference









Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

jonese said:


> It was quite the story and big deal with the early NAR models with B pillar rattle. Even a TSB on how the dealer was to fix it.


I did read through some of older B pillar rattle issues. Car goes in Tuesday to see if the dealer can pinpoint it, hopefully it’s as easy as some clips needing replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Devilz said:


> It was dyno'd on dyno jet which everyone says are not accurate. Trying g to locate dyno dynamics closer to me in West Midlands but no luck yet.
> 
> Cooling was not sufficient as you can see power drop on every run.
> 
> ...


Impressive numbers! Congrats! 🤩


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I upgraded my pre-facelift european tail lights on my North American 2019 Tiguan to the New facelift European dynamic tail lights....thread with details:
Euro Tail Lights

Click the Pic to watch the video in a new tab:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> I upgraded my pre-facelift european tail lights on my North American 2019 Tiguan to the New facelift European dynamic tail lights....thread with details:
> Euro Tail Lights
> 
> Click the Pic to watch the video in a new tab:


Doesn’t work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Doesn’t work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Others are saying it works just fine on their computers...works on my android as well...maybe its tapatalk which I don't use. Check it out in a browser.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Others are saying it works just fine on their computers...works on my android as well...maybe its tapatalk which I don't use. Check it out in a browser.


Too much of a hassle. I’ve seen them on YouTube so I know what they look like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Chrome delete !

Waiting for the Coilover


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Just had major servie on my vehicle. VW technician recommended extra work needed i.e. Haldex Oil change is due (£99), DSG service (£199) Brake fluid due (£79)

Last year major service, I asked if DSG service is required as vehicle has done over 40k miles and I was told by not required as it's sealed for life of the vehicle. Now they are telling me it needs service. Can't decide what to believe now.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Devilz said:


> Just had major servie on my vehicle. VW technician recommended extra work needed i.e. Haldex Oil change is due (£99), DSG service (£199) Brake fluid due (£79)
> 
> Last year major service, I asked if DSG service is required as vehicle has done over 40k miles and I was told by not required as it's sealed for life of the vehicle. Now they are telling me it needs service. Can't decide what to believe now.


DSG requires fluid and filter change every 40K.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Just had major servie on my vehicle. VW technician recommended extra work needed i.e. Haldex Oil change is due (£99), DSG service (£199) Brake fluid due (£79)
> 
> Last year major service, I asked if DSG service is required as vehicle has done over 40k miles and I was told by not required as it's sealed for life of the vehicle. Now they are telling me it needs service. Can't decide what to believe now.


The life of the warranty… I did mine at 30k, cause I’m tuned and drive like a jackass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Put my cargo box back on


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

mrdouble99 said:


> Chrome delete !
> 
> Waiting for the Coilover
> 
> View attachment 103191


love this! vinyl? details?


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Jesse1983 said:


> love this! vinyl? details?


Yes, vinyl gloss black

Only chrome left is the fake tail pipe that i will do with plastidip.

Job done by my detailer and he charged me 600$ CAD and it took a day to do.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

zackdawley said:


> Put my cargo box back on


That’s a really nice low profile setup. What bar’s and box is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

brew_daugus said:


> That’s a really nice low profile setup. What bar’s and box is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-LineWally1220 (Jun 3, 2021)

had time to install the Turbo inlet pipe and ECS tunning inlet hose! Also had some spare parts from other build laying around and put together a little short ram intake 😬 love the turbo noises!!


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Subwoofer installed


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

mattchatr said:


> I upgraded my pre-facelift european tail lights on my North American 2019 Tiguan to the New facelift European dynamic tail lights....thread with details:
> Euro Tail Lights
> 
> Click the Pic to watch the video in a new tab:


Jesus those look so good! Super jealous


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

Just ordered up my B2BFab Tiggy Pipe, should be here Tuesday so hopefully either that day if not later in the week I'll be installing that 

Current mod list:
CTS Turbo intake
CTS Turbo inlet pipe
Velt red top w/ rs7 plugs 
Solowerk coilovers 
Rotiform 22x10 et20 JDRs

And now the Tiggy Pipe and I think that'll be it for now.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I swapped out my Steering Wheel for a European one with the paddle shifters. Direct swap, nothing to program. While I had the two steering wheels I took the opportunity to install the Mewant leather steering wheel cover. Added the perfect bit of thickness I wanted to the thin feeling steering wheel. When I ordered it I asked for the light grey thread so that it would match the Rline look rather than black or red as their only options at the time. They were very accommodating and the quality is quite good. I also swapped out the guts of the buttons so that I could keep the brushed aluminum look rather than the European chrome buttons (middle buttons on the two sides as well as the air bag trim was chrome). Kept my Rline badge this way too.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Where did you bought the steering wheel ?


----------



## Jcarm (Jul 18, 2021)

Wife and I are expecting baby #2 so we needed 3rd row seating and the 2021 Tiguan SEL was great bang for our buck. Couldn’t pass up the digital cockpit either. New owner of a Black 2021 SEL. I have some ideas of what I want to do based upon this thread. If I post them below could someone confirm they can be done for a 2021 / offer any additional suggestions? Most don’t specify and I hate sending things back. 

1. Smoked Side Markers ( Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan

2. Color changing foot wells ( https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan )

3. Sequential turn signals ( LED Dynamic/Sequential Mirror Turn Signals - VW Tiguan - Smoked )
** This option is out of stock. Does anyone know where to get others/more options? I’d love to have a choice of the sequence **

4. Dash Board thing ( https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32849...455a97b5fed7a&templateKey=white_backgroup_101 )
** I always put my keys up here. Before I do this mod, is this still useable space? **

5. Purchased center console piece. ( VESUL Center Console Armrest Secondary Storage Box Fit for VW Volkswagen Tiguan 2018-2020 2021 ABS Tray Insert Organizer Glove Pallet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JJJHX8D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_M4D2TNZPTA6KJC3QAVRF )

6. Window Tinting - Going to get my front windows to match the back windows. (baby #1 love this tint!)

7. Need to get a roof rack / roof storage (these are expensive and I want to avoid scratching my sun roof)

8. I want to hardwire a dash cam (this is out of my wheel house though)


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> I swapped out my Steering Wheel for a European one with the paddle shifters. Direct swap, nothing to program. While I had the two steering wheels I took the opportunity to install the Mewant leather steering wheel cover. Added the perfect bit of thickness I wanted to the thin feeling steering wheel. When I ordered it I asked for the light grey thread so that it would match the Rline look rather than black or red as their only options at the time. They were very accommodating and the quality is quite good. I also swapped out the guts of the buttons so that I could keep the brushed aluminum look rather than the European chrome buttons (middle buttons on the two sides as well as the air bag trim was chrome). Kept my Rline badge this way too.


Would the paddles be compatible with an SE model so I could use the paddles to shift instead of the stick. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mrdouble99 said:


> Where did you bought the steering wheel ?


Just found one on ebay...ended up coming out of China so likely a "chinese" wheel not European but the buttons were all in the right place, some of the layouts are different. Also, its heated so its a direct swap. Really wanted to swap out for the Golf R wheel but wife wanted to keep the heated steering wheel so just found one that was the same as what I had but with the paddles.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

tiggy_jer said:


> Would the paddles be compatible with an SE model so I could use the paddles to shift instead of the stick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It was a direct swap so I would think that any model would work since all models have the sport selector option and manual shift option but even so its relatively cheap...especially if you just have to swap the airbag over.


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> It was a direct swap so I would think that any model would work since all models have the sport selector option and manual shift option but even so its relatively cheap...especially if you just have to swap the airbag over.


You have the link for the steering wheel ?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> It was a direct swap so I would think that any model would work since all models have the sport selector option and manual shift option but even so its relatively cheap...especially if you just have to swap the airbag over.


Do the round air bag wheels work as well? As long as you get the wheel and air bag obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes it just the little things










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Wife's Tiguan has gotten some attention...Last weekend I swapped the smoked side markers with a single led bulb to the full smoked LED from UroTuning and just yesterday I finally installed the Golf R springs with the EMD rear spring spacers. Next weekend will be an alignment at my brothers shop then oil change along with new wiper blades.































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

brew_daugus said:


> Do the round air bag wheels work as well? As long as you get the wheel and air bag obviously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do, I was wanting to do my Golf R wheel (round center) and the Tiguan in Europe have the round wheel option for the higher end models and the sportier engines so they should work. It think some folks on the forum here have done it.



tiggy_jer said:


> You have the link for the steering wheel ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Check ebay. I was buying a one off not like it was a mass volume of steering wheels. There are, however, lots listed. I just searched for "Tiguan Steering Wheel." You might want to refine the search by 2017 plus or multifunction or some such but just on ebay.com I can see 20 or more of them....you'll need to check each out though to make sure they have heating function if needed, and that the buttons match up to the ones you have on your car (especially the left button stack - CNL is in different locations for example depending on cruise control and other options). The Jetta and Passat have similar looking wheels too so they likely are going to work if they have paddles.


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

brew_daugus said:


> Sometimes it just the little things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this?


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

okydokey said:


> Where did you find this?


ECS Tuning,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

I installed my B2B fab tiggy pipe. It actually has a very nice tone to it and the installation process is probably 30 to 45 minutes tops.

Nothing crazy needs to be done besides either using a pipe cutter or a sawza to cut the back box off at the front of the rear subframe and then using one of the exhaust hangers and the pipe just simply slides right over the OEM exhaust.

For $250 with 2 day shipping ( standard shipping ) it's definitely a nice product. Some may say it's to expensive but I guess pick your poison on what you are trying to accomplish with the exhaust set up.

But yeah, for a small company, they do good work. Check out there website.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Nice...I wished they made it a dual exit like the stock exhaust so at least in the winter time the condensation blowing out the exhaust would look like it's coming out of both fake tips haha

Cool nonetheless...I asked my wife if she wanted to add it the list of mods and she said "what are we 20??"...YUP, the mod bug never leaves. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Nice...I wished they made it a dual exit like the stock exhaust so at least in the winter time the condensation blowing out the exhaust would look like it's coming out of both fake tips haha
> 
> Cool nonetheless...I asked my wife if she wanted to add it the list of mods and she said "what are we 20??"...YUP, the mod bug never leaves.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I wish too, but I feel like this gives it more of a OEM+ look which I'd like to keep  and for your wife, my fiance said the same thing haha and I even told her this is the last thing foe the tiguan unless they come out with a TCU tune and then get a downpipe and THEN I'm done 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

tiggy_jer said:


> I wish too, but I feel like this gives it more of a OEM+ look which I'd like to keep  and for your wife, my fiance said the same thing haha and I even told her this is the last thing foe the tiguan unless they come out with a TCU tune and then get a downpipe and THEN I'm done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It never ends...everything gets modded lol

Hey my wife didn't complain 16-17 years ago when we lowered her MK3 Jetta, wheels, catback, intake, smoked lighting and a 10" sub in the trunk.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I got tired of the stock front brakes, they are completely inadequate for the kind of driving I do in this car.






























Looks a little dirty, I've been bedding them in, but so far the brakes are awesome! Just needed 10mm spacers to clear the stock 19" wheels, which I was running anyway.


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Wife's Tiguan has gotten some attention...Last weekend I swapped the smoked side markers with a single led bulb to the full smoked LED from UroTuning and just yesterday I finally installed the Golf R springs with the EMD rear spring spacers. Next weekend will be an alignment at my brothers shop then oil change along with new wiper blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the ride height on this car? I have the same wheels and I'm thinking of lowering my car too.
What springs did you use? Car looks awesome nice work!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Stonyo said:


> What is the ride height on this car? I have the same wheels and I'm thinking of lowering my car too.
> What springs did you use? Car looks awesome nice work!


I purchased used oem Golf R springs from another member on this forum and used EMD rear spring spacers...end result is just a tad over 2 inches lower than factory. Rides very much like stock with the slightest feel of a lowered car if you know what I mean. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Row1Rich, I went with Neuspeed 370mm front because my order for stoptech str-40 got push too many time. I also swap the rear brakes to the MK7 golf R brakes with the Neuspeed 350mm.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

ckspeed68 said:


> Nice Row1Rich, I went with Neuspeed 370mm front because my order for stoptech str-40 got push too many time. I also swap the rear brakes to the MK7 golf R brakes with the Neuspeed 350mm.


I had to patient, they took 2 1/2 months to arrive. I have a set of KW v3s ready to go on too, then I'll likely do OE Golf R rears on this car after that.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Got some BS in the mail today



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

Can you post the ebay link for the whee? Cant find it. Thanks!


mattchatr said:


> I swapped out my Steering Wheel for a European one with the paddle shifters. Direct swap, nothing to program. While I had the two steering wheels I took the opportunity to install the Mewant leather steering wheel cover. Added the perfect bit of thickness I wanted to the thin feeling steering wheel. When I ordered it I asked for the light grey thread so that it would match the Rline look rather than black or red as their only options at the time. They were very accommodating and the quality is quite good. I also swapped out the guts of the buttons so that I could keep the brushed aluminum look rather than the European chrome buttons (middle buttons on the two sides as well as the air bag trim was chrome). Kept my Rline badge this way too.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> Got some BS in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those exhaust tips too!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MrBiggss said:


> Can you post the ebay link for the whee? Cant find it. Thanks!


PM'd ya.....


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> They do, I was wanting to do my Golf R wheel (round center) and the Tiguan in Europe have the round wheel option for the higher end models and the sportier engines so they should work. It think some folks on the forum here have done it.
> 
> 
> 
> Check ebay. I was buying a one off not like it was a mass volume of steering wheels. There are, however, lots listed. I just searched for "Tiguan Steering Wheel." You might want to refine the search by 2017 plus or multifunction or some such but just on ebay.com I can see 20 or more of them....you'll need to check each out though to make sure they have heating function if needed, and that the buttons match up to the ones you have on your car (especially the left button stack - CNL is in different locations for example depending on cruise control and other options). The Jetta and Passat have similar looking wheels too so they likely are going to work if they have paddles.











Yep they do. Here is mine. Paddles and no coding. You do lose the heat function but I kept my original wheel for winter as it takes less than 15min to swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckdizzle (Jul 27, 2021)

Picked up the new Tiguan over the weekend, gave it a thorough wash and ceramic coating. Also laid down Weathertech mats everywhere.


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

chuckdizzle said:


> Picked up the new Tiguan over the weekend, gave it a thorough wash and ceramic coating. Also laid down Weathertech mats everywhere.


Looks great! Why did you go with weathertech over tuxmats?
Also, which ceramic coating did you go with?


----------



## chuckdizzle (Jul 27, 2021)

RaizT1 said:


> Looks great! Why did you go with weathertech over tuxmats?
> Also, which ceramic coating did you go with?


I've had Weathertech in almost all of my previous cars, I ordered the liners right after putting down my deposit for the car. The Tuxmats look great, unfortunately they don't offer anything for my other cars or I would consider giving them a try. The ceramic coat is chemical guys brand.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sold my S4 so I needed something to clean incessantly. previously, the Tiguan was parked outside, but it's parked inside next to my R32 now. cleans up well.


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is My 2021 R-Line Black with 22” Wheels & Tires


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

View attachment 107649


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Kingputt323 said:


> Here is My 2021 R-Line Black with 22” Wheels & Tires
> View attachment 107652


Looks good. OEM Audi wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally acquired some OEM cross bars the other day. Today they were Installed with the addition of my Thule box. Just in time for our 600+km drive North tomorrow.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

brew_daugus said:


> Looks good. OEM Audi wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 22 x 9.5 all the way around


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

mattchatr said:


> I swapped out my Steering Wheel for a European one with the paddle shifters. Direct swap, nothing to program. While I had the two steering wheels I took the opportunity to install the Mewant leather steering wheel cover. Added the perfect bit of thickness I wanted to the thin feeling steering wheel. When I ordered it I asked for the light grey thread so that it would match the Rline look rather than black or red as their only options at the time. They were very accommodating and the quality is quite good. I also swapped out the guts of the buttons so that I could keep the brushed aluminum look rather than the European chrome buttons (middle buttons on the two sides as well as the air bag trim was chrome). Kept my Rline badge this way too.


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

where did you buy that steering wheel cover from? how much was it? I have the base model steering wheel is it the same size as yours or different. I like the light grey because that is the color of my steering wheel


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry reread that this is on a steering wheel without heat, do you think that it's thin enough so use on a heated wheel?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

My steering wheel is heated, so is the replacement. Likely the heating has been compromised in some way with the wrap even though it is thin but its middle of summer and I haven't tested it. This was bought on eBay and there are loads of options on their just find one that has the options you want. The wheels are all the same size.


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

brew_daugus said:


> Sometimes it just the little things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post the link at ECS? Cant find it. Thanks!


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

MrBiggss said:


> Can you post the link at ECS? Cant find it. Thanks!











Console Trim Panel - Black


This Genuine Volkswagen Audi Console Trim Panel - Black (Mfg#5NN864148A1QB) fits Volkswagen Tiguan MQB 4Motion 2.0T Gen3.




www.ecstuning.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Had my SE R-Line for 3 weeks today and been doing some little things (smoked markers, lasfits, tiggy pipe). Last night I put in my dogbone insert and today my tuxmats came in. Have to say I'm impressed with them. I've had weathertech in the last and they're fine but these just seem nicer overall.






























Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Wife's Tiguan has gotten some attention...Last weekend I swapped the smoked side markers with a single led bulb to the full smoked LED from UroTuning and just yesterday I finally installed the Golf R springs with the EMD rear spring spacers. Next weekend will be an alignment at my brothers shop then oil change along with new wiper blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bought those side markers, but they look cheap AF and i'm scared that the humidity will get inside


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

You should pull off the factory ones, find out it's the same "cheap AF feel" and you'll feel better


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

...and when the humidity enters, replace them or dry them out and seal them if that happens. The non LED ones have been on my wife's car almost two years through all four New England seasons with zero issues. Let's see how the LED strip ones will hold up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

LEDs were in both my Tiguans for a winter in DC, no issues at all.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Now i understand, but just looking at the side marker when they came in, i was wondering how they would sealed.

Now i know


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Gave it a bath, drove it to get frozen pizza and ice cream 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

Bought it and drove it home.  Time to start ordering some parts.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

Not today, but over the weekend I installed a Torklift EcoHitch. Really quality product.



http://imgur.com/9xSLOJ8


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> Got my Lasfit LED’s, clear LED side markers and dynamic mirror signals installed today. When I went to install my passenger side side marker I popped it out there was no bulb or harness running to the light. After some digging I found the wiring and bulb tucked up in the front bumper support lol, must be a Friday car. Regardless, very impressed with the Lasfit LED’s, huge difference and very easy install. Super surprised at the difference in the turn signals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order your side marker lights and dynamic mirror signals from?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

petie23 said:


> Where did you order your side marker lights and dynamic mirror signals from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Urotuning


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

AliExpress has them too… same ones, much cheaper but takes a bit longer to get them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

i got them from amazon


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> AliExpress has them too… same ones, much cheaper but takes a bit longer to get them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link for the ones from AliExpress by chance?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

I don’t but if you search there you’ll find dozens of ads for them. I searched things like “LED Tiguan” and “Tiguan mirror signal” and “MQB LED” and come up with lots a few months ago when I ordered mine.

Note that the same marker lights are used on both the Tiguan and Beetle I believe.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> I don’t but if you search there you’ll find dozens of ads for them. I searched things like “LED Tiguan” and “Tiguan mirror signal” and “MQB LED” and come up with lots a few months ago when I ordered mine.
> 
> Note that the same marker lights are used on both the Tiguan and Beetle I believe.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## out of step (Aug 28, 2009)

Installed a hitch...


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Overcash said:


> Not today, but over the weekend I installed a Torklift EcoHitch. Really quality product.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9xSLOJ8


This looks really different than the one on their website. I am looking for a hitch as well but now I am confused.


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

TurboJetta18T said:


> This looks really different than the one on their website. I am looking for a hitch as well but now I am confused.


I think the photo of just the bar on their site is for the older Tiguan, not the current MQB hitch. It's pricy but it's a really quality product. I helped to confirm fitment to the 2021 for them, and it was a very simple process. If you have an R-Line the hitch receiver is kinda tight to the bumper valance, but other than that I have 0 issues with it. Here's a few more shots of the fitment there. 



http://imgur.com/dzEDA69




http://imgur.com/hv7HOcW


Please excuse how absolutely filthy the car is right now...


----------



## Gmitch (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcarm said:


> Wife and I are expecting baby #2 so we needed 3rd row seating and the 2021 Tiguan SEL was great bang for our buck. Couldn’t pass up the digital cockpit either. New owner of a Black 2021 SEL. I have some ideas of what I want to do based upon this thread. If I post them below could someone confirm they can be done for a 2021 / offer any additional suggestions? Most don’t specify and I hate sending things back.
> 
> 1. Smoked Side Markers ( Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan
> 
> ...


----------



## Gmitch (Apr 5, 2021)

I ended up getting the center console box that you listed. Fits perfectly, although it is small it does help.


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Overcash said:


> I think the photo of just the bar on their site is for the older Tiguan, not the current MQB hitch. It's pricy but it's a really quality product. I helped to confirm fitment to the 2021 for them, and it was a very simple process. If you have an R-Line the hitch receiver is kinda tight to the bumper valance, but other than that I have 0 issues with it. Here's a few more shots of the fitment there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional photos and information. That really makes the decision easier.

I appreciate the quick reply.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


Oh man, can't wait for the write up....lol. Can't wait for your feedback and experience. Keep it coming! Oh, and drive down to VW offices and let them all drive it so they beg Germany to bring the actual Tiguan R to North America.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Oh man, can't wait for the write up....lol. Can't wait for your feedback and experience. Keep it coming! Oh, and drive down to VW offices and let them all drive it so they beg Germany to bring the actual Tiguan R to North America.


This is the way it should have came from the factory..lol 

I understand that VW doesn't want to cannibalize Audi sales, however I honestly think the Tiguan R would have been a huge hit in the US. From someone that owned a Golf R, had a family and needed a larger vehicle the Tiguan R would have been an easy choice.


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

ec2k1gt said:


> After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


Would love to see a video of this thing  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

How soon till you tune it.....lol. Stage 2?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

tiggy_jer said:


> Would love to see a video of this thing
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I'll get some videos of it over the coming weeks.



mattchatr said:


> How soon till you tune it.....lol. Stage 2?


It's already stage 2 lol, I was able to port over the GIAC Stage 2 Tune from my Golf R over. The plan is to slap an EQT xl, along with some fuel upgrades (mpi, lpfp) sometime in spring of next year.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> It's already stage 2 lol, I was able to port over the GIAC Stage 2 Tune from my Golf R over. The plan is to slap an EQT xl, along with some fuel upgrades (mpi, lpfp) sometime in spring of next year.


Yeah, ok. Time for some videos and timed runs. This is epic. Nice work.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

ec2k1gt said:


> After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


Greatly appreciate you doing all the hard work for me to copy in a few years!
Can't wait to see more 🍻


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Love to read what was involved with the swap. Good to see that you had tackled this. I would have bought mine with that motor in a heartbeat.



ec2k1gt said:


> After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

now we need an RS3 swap Tiguan


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

ec2k1gt said:


> After months of work, and many sleepless nights..lol, the MK7.5 R drivetrain swap is officially complete!


That looks awesome


----------



## deus_cy (Dec 30, 2007)

Took some pictures of it in a new photo booth at a local performance shop.


----------



## MrBiggss (Aug 5, 2020)

vdubdm said:


> Installed the new capacitor touch climate control unit. Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> 
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> ...


How do you activate steering wheel heat with the new panel?


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

Installed my hitch. Huge thanks to whomever posted that tip about needing a pick tool to pull the front nuts back down, since they're spring loaded.


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

Installed:

Lastfit LED fog lights
Smoked LED side markers
20% tint in the front to match the rear
EuroTuning dynamic mirror turn signal
B2B Start/Stop harness





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

My New Tiguan R Line ! I’m back in VW after 5 years. My first mods is the installation of 20inch Atlas Capricorn wheels. I’m not sure of the look for this moment 🤔


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

need a drop


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

PNoy_Tiguan said:


> Installed:
> 
> Lastfit LED fog lights
> Smoked LED side markers
> ...


Awesome interior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> Awesome interior
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it's definitely unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl.lsbch (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi everyone from switzerland

Im Joel and this is my new 2021 Tiguan R. Same drivetrain as the new Golf R. 320hp 420nm of torque. It has almost all the options including the akrapovic from factory. 
First pic is the car as it came from factory. From then i got a KW V3 from gepfeffert.com (extra low). After that the wheelarches got paintet in bodycolor and the last step was a set of 21x9 et32 Vossen HF-4T wheels. The tires are the factory 255/35/21. (factory wheels where 21x8.5et38).
I bought the Vossens used and they where paonted in a special grey color. Im not sure if i like it. they seem to look a lot smaller than the factory wheels.
I also blacked out the VW logos an the grill, bit i did remove it already, because it didnt match with the lighter colored wheels.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Traded in my MK6.5 for this beauty, first mod:
All around tints 🙂


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

jl.lsbch said:


> Hi everyone from switzerland
> 
> Im Joel and this is my new 2021 Tiguan R. Same drivetrain as the new Golf R. 320hp 420nm of torque. It has almost all the options including the akrapovic from factory.
> First pic is the car as it came from factory. From then i got a KW V3 from gepfeffert.com (extra low). After that the wheelarches got paintet in bodycolor and the last step was a set of 21x9 et32 Vossen HF-4T wheels. The tires are the factory 255/35/21. (factory wheels where 21x8.5et38).
> ...


Very jealous, would grab one in a heartbeat if they brought this to the states


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

brew_daugus said:


> Very jealous, would grab one in a heartbeat if they brought this to the states
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 
Even with a tune we can't get there....
Why?

Bob.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

brew_daugus said:


> Very jealous, would grab one in a heartbeat if they brought this to the states
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





OhioSpyderman said:


> Agreed
> Even with a tune we can't get there....
> Why?
> 
> Bob.


Just for fun, I had a look at the Swiss site for VW.

The MSRP for the Tiguan R is 67,850 CHF, which spots to $73,665 US. I'm not sure if that's a tax-in (VAT) price or not, but it's a seriously different pricepoint than our Tigs.


----------



## jl.lsbch (Sep 7, 2021)

Didnt know u guys cant get the R. What a shame :/


The price is including the tax of 7.7%.
My car has almost every option possible - in total it had a listprice of almost $ 91'000 USD (without mods). 
Thanks to fleet discount i was back at $ 74'000 USD. included in that price i got a 4 year factory warranty and 10 years of free service...dont know if u get that in the US? Nonetheless its alot of money, even for swiss standards :/

Btw/ for comparison: the Golf 8R is just 9% cheaper than the TiguanR. So yes, cars are expensive here. 



phlegm said:


> Just for fun, I had a look at the Swiss site for VW.
> 
> The MSRP for the Tiguan R is 67,850 CHF, which spots to $73,665 US. I'm not sure if that's a tax-in (VAT) price or not, but it's a seriously different pricepoint than our Tigs.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

rescheduled a windshield replacement. some random debris on a quiet highway hit the windshield and it cracked. went from about 6" to 10-12" within an hour. now, a week later with infrequent driving, it's nearly across the whole windshield (old picture). first glass claim in 18 years of driving and should be replaced next week pending OEM part availability.


----------



## hensonlf (Sep 18, 2010)

2nd layer of ceramic...2021 Tiguan SE R-Line Black. Back to VWs after 6 years away...
















Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

Hardwired a Uniden R7 and BlackVue 2-channel dashcam. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Traded for SQ5.

Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Fog LEDs and front plate from the traded mk6.5


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

Got the R-line’s winter wheels (VW Bristols) powder coated black. Turned out really well.


----------



## ZonaVW (Apr 6, 2021)

Vinyl covered the MAXXHAUL logo on the basket, haven't photo'd yet


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Had a pair of morimoto H7s in the garage so I threw them on while I decide what in the world I am going to do with these headlights. Also changed the side markers to clear ones, for which I have to get some other LEDs not feeling the yellow light… Few more things on the mail 😬


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can I ask where you got the clear side markers?
Love those BLACK SEL wheels 

Bob.

EDIT: I'm sorry, but is YELLOW the color for stock fogs? (Haven't turned mine on yet)...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> I got tired of the stock front brakes, they are completely inadequate for the kind of driving I do in this car.
> 
> View attachment 105815
> 
> ...


A while back had KW V3s installed, I'm very happy with the resulting uncompromised ride and handling, they are 2nd to none.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Can I ask where you got the clear side markers?
> Love those BLACK SEL wheels
> 
> Bob.
> ...


The wheels had me SOLD 🤣 here is the ebay listing for clear lens:









FOR 2012-2019 VW BEETLE 2018-2021 TIGUAN CLEAR LENS FRONT BUMPER SIDE MARKER US | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FOR 2012-2019 VW BEETLE 2018-2021 TIGUAN CLEAR LENS FRONT BUMPER SIDE MARKER US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





And the fogs come with the regular halogen bulbs, I changed them for 2700k LEDs.


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

Drove if for the first time in a few weeks…. finally got the Tiguan back from its extended stay at the dealership getting a leaky sunroof issue figured out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

WSPR said:


> ...
> 
> finally got the Tiguan back from its extended stay at the dealership getting a leaky sunroof issue figured out
> 
> ...


What was the fix? Did they clear the drains, or something more involved?


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

Powder coated the OEM wheels gloss black. Looks so much better…Up next black out the chrome trimming….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSPR (Feb 18, 2014)

phlegm said:


> What was the fix? Did they clear the drains, or something more involved?


They originally thought it was the drains but after some testing and investigation they found that the rubber seal of the sunroof had deteriorated at the front passenger corner… 

Was only supposed to be a single day fix but it quickly turned into a 3 week stay (waiting for parts). 

Thankfully they hooked us up with a new Atlas Cross Sport loaner for the time is was at the dealership


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

WSPR said:


> They originally thought it was the drains but after some testing and investigation they found that the rubber seal of the sunroof had deteriorated at the front passenger corner…
> 
> Was only supposed to be a single day fix but it quickly turned into a 3 week stay (waiting for parts).
> 
> ...


I hope the 22 Tiguans have a revised less issue prone implementation of the moonroof.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Few things came in the mail today… weathertechs fit like a glove as usual very satisfied (If anyone is interested on the monster mats PM me, I used them for a week). Changed the side marker halogen bulb to 2700k LED to match the fog lights, still not sure how I feel about them… Got the rear bumper stainless steel guard and upgraded the glove box and trunk halogen lights to LEDs. I also figured out that the tiguan came without footwell lights. Saw the sockets there and the wires on the passenger side, probably the next upgrade…


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd find an amber bulb or white bulb for the sidemarker - yellow looks bad. 

otherwise, basically did the exact same things by coincidence: deAuto LED hatch light and front amber turn signals and front/rear Weathertech mats for winter. 










OEM windshield finally arrived, so scheduled that installation.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Got my vin today for my 22 SEL-R Line. Anyone know how long a car takes to arrive to a dealer once it’s at port?


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

RatBustard said:


> I'd find an amber bulb or white bulb for the sidemarker - yellow looks bad.


Im thinking about taking the bulb out and just leaving them without bulbs… I tried white today and they just stand out, they just look awkward … anyway ebay mud flaps came in the mail today, VERY easy install and I am VERY happy with them.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife just got hers last week took about 6 days once it reached port


----------



## sars123 (Jan 19, 2011)

JDHRNC said:


> 4Motion shifter trim surround.


I can't seem to find this one. Anyone know where one of these 4motion shifter trims can be purchased?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

24valvett said:


> My wife just got hers last week took about 6 days once it reached port


Does she love it?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

sars123 said:


> I can't seem to find this one. Anyone know where one of these 4motion shifter trims can be purchased?


Part # 5NN864148A1QB 

I ordered on VW's part site using a participating local dealer for their pricing and delivery which was over $10 cheaper...Google that part number and it'll show up all over the web.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

O-Deer said:


> Does she love it?


Yea it’s a 21 not a 22 but with little to none on dealer lots we were hard pressed to find what we were searching for. White se r line black edition with black interior and 3rd row. She came out of a slammed a4 slime and a a3 before that but with a baby due in two weeks we had to go bigger but she spent 2 weeks driving my mk1 tig prior to taking delivery and she absolutely loves it


----------



## sars123 (Jan 19, 2011)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Part # 5NN864148A1QB
> 
> I ordered on VW's part site using a participating local dealer for their pricing and delivery which was over $10 cheaper...Google that part number and it'll show up all over the web.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you for the help


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Im thinking about taking the bulb out and just leaving them without bulbs… I tried white today and they just stand out, they just look awkward … anyway ebay mud flaps came in the mail today, VERY easy install and I am VERY happy with them.
> View attachment 120042
> View attachment 120043
> View attachment 120044


Do you have a link to the flaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

sars123 said:


> Awesome, thank you for the help


Welcome!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Beer_is_good said:


> Do you have a link to the flaps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have them on AliExpress as well. That’s where I got mine, fit perfect and look great. I seriously couldn’t tell any difference between them and the OEM ones other than being 1/4 the price. There’s many sellers there that have them, just do a search. Not available for the R-Line trims though.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> ... Not available for the R-Line trims though.











16.87US $ 77% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bought these for my r-line back in July 2020. No issues.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

jonese said:


> 16.87US $ 77% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Did you get the one with TIGUAN on them, or did you get the ones they say are for R Line?
I only ask because I prefer the looks with the TIGUAN on them....

Also only the fronts appear to be different. The top mounting tab on the R Line ones is further in?

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Mine were totally unbranded, but for R Line.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Do you think the TIGUAN ones would fit?

EDIT: I guess what I'm asking (being new to VW's) is what is the difference between the R-line and non R-line wheel wells?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Here is a 21 SE rear wheel well










Here is a 21 SEL P R-line wheel well










I honestly don't see any difference????

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

R-line and non R-line mud-flaps are different physically, they are not interchangeable.

Further reading here: MUD Guards for a 2018 Rline Tiguan??

edit: that's true for pre- face-lift, can't speak to the new style.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

RATS


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Apparently my car shipped today and left port….fingers crossed the carrier truck moves quick haha. Maybe ill just go meet it halfway 😂


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

The Plastic of the Rline stick out of the wheel well a little more.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks. I bit the bullet and got the unbranded ones that @jonese suggested.
Appreciate the input from both of you 

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Beer_is_good said:


> Do you have a link to the flaps?


They LITERALLY say R-Line on them. Maybe the fitment is different 🤷🏽‍♂️ Anyway here is the link:









4Pcs Car Mud Flaps Splash Guards Fender Mudguard for VW Tiguan R-Line 2020-2021 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4Pcs Car Mud Flaps Splash Guards Fender Mudguard for VW Tiguan R-Line 2020-2021 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Another day driven to work 👍


----------



## Tylpt (Apr 22, 2019)

RatBustard said:


> I'd find an amber bulb or white bulb for the sidemarker - yellow looks bad.
> 
> otherwise, basically did the exact same things by coincidence: deAuto LED hatch light and front amber turn signals and front/rear Weathertech mats for winter.
> 
> ...


What bulb did you use for this? Looks like a big improvement from OEM.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

laface96 said:


> Another day driven to work 👍


This, plus hit 1k miles on it. 😬


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Tylpt said:


> What bulb did you use for this? Looks like a big improvement from OEM.


deAuto - definitely a massive improvement over the stock candle. 



https://deautokey.com/product/trunk-led-for-the-tiguan


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Urotuning mirror sequential turn signals 😬


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Just continuing my wait for my 22 SEL-R Line to move from port  ETA end of October 😕


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Roof cross bars 😎


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

What bars are those? I am looking fo a set too.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Picked up my 22 SEL R-Line today. Absolutely in love


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

TurboJetta18T said:


> What bars are those? I am looking fo a set too.


Some ebay ones another user here purchased, install was a bit of a pain in the @$$ on the narrow part in the back, some wd40 to slide it in did the trick. Im happy with those for now, there are wayyyy too many things I need to get before i drop 500 dollars on thule ones. So I bought these and some running boards with the money I would have paid for thule or yakima. Here is the link:









FIT FOR VW TIGUAN ALUMINUM TOP ROOF RACK CROSS BAR CROSS RAIL LOCKABLE 2016-2019 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FIT FOR VW TIGUAN ALUMINUM TOP ROOF RACK CROSS BAR CROSS RAIL LOCKABLE 2016-2019 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







O-Deer said:


> Picked up my 22 SEL R-Line today. Absolutely in love


Finally! Congratulations it looks awesome.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Do you think the TIGUAN ones would fit?
> 
> EDIT: I guess what I'm asking (being new to VW's) is what is the difference between the R-line and non R-line wheel wells?
> 
> Bob.


It's the R Line side molding. It's shaped differently than the regular molding.


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Some ebay ones another user here purchased, install was a bit of a pain in the @$$ on the narrow part in the back, some wd40 to slide it in did the trick. Im happy with those for now, there are wayyyy too many things I need to get before i drop 500 dollars on thule ones. So I bought these and some running boards with the money I would have paid for thule or yakima. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deebo16 (Jul 12, 2006)

O-Deer said:


> Picked up my 22 SEL R-Line today. Absolutely in love
> View attachment 121435


Wow!! Just picked up my 2022 S last night in white. Wanted the R-line but would've put my payments higher than I needed.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Deebo16 said:


> Wow!! Just picked up my 2022 S last night in white. Wanted the R-line but would've put my payments higher than I needed.


Hey that’s the important piece, no car is worth fiscal stress. I handed them a cashiers check, my crypto did really great this month.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Scored this oem cargo cover locally on CL for $50









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys and gals just wanted to post my rear diffuser setup and she’s all done with the exterior. Next will be to wrap her










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Here’s how she looks so far. Just deciding on what color to wrap her










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Fog LEDs and front plate from the traded mk6.5
> View attachment 117128


How did you mount your front Euro Plate?


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

jsmBora1.8T said:


> How did you mount your front Euro Plate?


3M tape 😬


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Running boards are in…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Source and price?

Ease of installation?

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Source and price?
> 
> Ease of installation?
> 
> Bob.


279.99 installation was easy, some trimming under the car but very straight forward. I had them on in 30 minutes. Here is the link:



https://omacshop.com/products/alu-side-step-set-nerf-bars-running-boards-no-drilling-for-vw-tiguan-2017?_pos=3&_sid=0f353063d&_ss=r


----------



## sars123 (Jan 19, 2011)

2nd wash and 2nd wax today.
Installed the rokblokz mud flaps a couple of days ago.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RatBustard said:


> deAuto - definitely a massive improvement over the stock candle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/trunk-led-for-the-tiguan


Thanks - we appreciate the support!


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

TigR said:


> Here’s how she looks so far. Just deciding on what color to wrap her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What roof bars and box is that? Does it allow the pano roof to open?


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

veedubbin said:


> What roof bars and box is that? Does it allow the pano roof to open?


The box is the Thule vector M with Thule Aerobars and nope can’t open the roof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatboytiguan (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi everyone!!! I got my wife a 2021 r line about 2 months ago. These are a few things I done.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

K&N drop in filter came in the mail today for +5HP 😂



Phatboytiguan said:


> Hi everyone!!! I got my wife a 2021 r line about 2 months ago. These are a few things I done.


Where did you get the rear window deflectors and R line center caps? Thats a nice touch!


----------



## Phatboytiguan (Oct 7, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> K&N drop in filter came in the mail today for +5HP 😂
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the rear window deflectors and R line center caps? Thats a nice touch!


Thank you, I got them on ebay. Just a heads up it took forever to come in. LoL


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

Phatboytiguan said:


> Hi everyone!!! I got my wife a 2021 r line about 2 months ago. These are a few things I done.


What suspension are you running?


----------



## Phatboytiguan (Oct 7, 2021)

veedubbin said:


> What suspension are you running?


I'm running golf r springs and ecs tuning rear spacer. It rides amazing perfect height


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Phatboytiguan said:


> I'm running golf r springs and ecs tuning rear spacer. It rides amazing perfect height


Love your suspension setup. I am curious though, the Golf R springs....are they direct "drop-in" replacements or does anything have to be modified, ie bump stops etc....?


----------



## Phatboytiguan (Oct 7, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> Love your suspension setup. I am curious though, the Golf R springs....are they direct "drop-in" replacements or does anything have to be modified, ie bump stops etc....?


Thank you so much, there are "drop right in" replace rear spacer and your good to go and enjoy the ride. I'm running 15mm spacer in the front and 20mm in the rear to give it that flush look, with the full family and no rubbing at all. Oh with a full tank of gas lol 😆 😅. I'm trying to find golf r exhaust now.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Phatboytiguan said:


> Thank you so much, there are "drop right in" replace rear spacer and your good to go and enjoy the ride. I'm running 15mm spacer in the front and 20mm in the rear to give it that flush look, with the full family and no rubbing at all. Oh with a full tank of gas lol 😆 😅. I'm trying to find golf r exhaust now.


Awesome....the springs are something I would really like to do. The vehicle just sits too high...too much wheel well gap for my liking. I'll be interested to see how your Golf R exhaust comes out. From what I have seen from past posts about this subject you'll have to weld in extension pipes after the muffler to get the tips to exit where those stupid fake trim pieces sit. Keep us posted!


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

The bullsh*t you can accumulate after owning VW's for years lol. Dug into my box of goodies and found my old chrome dipped turn signal bulbs. Probably run these for a while...I'm a cheap ass 😆


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Etrailer hitch is in, pain in the ass fitment but overall im happy 😬


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

TigR said:


> Here’s how she looks so far. Just deciding on what color to wrap her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** me, that's a handsome Tiguan!


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Lowered it on H&R Springs and EMD pads. Took me 3.5 hours to install by myself. 

I also wrapped the OEM roof cross bars the other night.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Passatb7tdi said:


> View attachment 124300
> Etrailer hitch is in, pain in the ass fitment but overall im happy 😬


Was your the Curt hitch or the Drawtight brand hitch from the company Etrailer?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> Lowered it on H&R Springs and EMD pads. Took me 3.5 hours to install by myself.
> 
> I also wrapped the OEM roof cross bars the other night.


Any special wrap? Been wanting to do mine in something similar lol


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

TheFaulk said:


> Any special wrap? Been wanting to do mine in something similar lol


Naw, just your standard air-release Vivid Vinyl available on Amazon.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Put on the smoked side markers today. 









Here's a before and after of yesterday's install of H&R Springs + EMD Pads.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Was your the Curt hitch or the Drawtight brand hitch from the company Etrailer?


Draw-tite Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2"


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Move the factory lettering to the space below the rear emblem.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Draw-tite Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2"


I just put mine on too, it was terrible to install.


----------



## Phatboytiguan (Oct 7, 2021)

bulldogger said:


> Put on the smoked side markers today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which H&R springs if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Phatboytiguan said:


> Which H&R springs if you don't mind me asking.


Manufacturer Part #: 28755-5

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

rph2004 said:


> Move the factory lettering to the space below the rear emblem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey copy cat 🤪


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

O-Deer said:


> Hey copy cat


lol I just removed all of mine lol I’ll have to post a photo later


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

veedubbin said:


> I just put mine on too, it was terrible to install.


I had to get my son to help me hold it, he learned a few curse words that I hope he doesn’t repeat around his mom but it was great to get our hands dirty together.



bulldogger said:


> Manufacturer Part #: 28755-5


How is the ride?

Anyway, I pulled the trigger on the Alibaba LED headlights today. I have high expectations for 727.60 😫


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Passatb7tdi said:


> How is the ride?
> 
> Anyway, I pulled the trigger on the Alibaba LED headlights today. I have high expectations for 727.60


IMO, better than stock. Feels more connected to the road.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

bulldogger said:


> IMO, better than stock. Feels more connected to the road.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You hit a pot hole yet? 🤣


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Passatb7tdi said:


> You hit a pot hole yet?


Yes, because I drive around seeking them out /s. 

In terms of suspension, I have my share of experience of daily driving on springs, coilovers, and air ride. Hawaii has bad roads, so I know what a jarring ride feels like. The ride on this modest drop is more than acceptable to me and more importantly, the wife. The H&R still manages to float over the imperfections on our roads. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Took the Tiguan in for an alignment and added the OEM Black Bumperdillo.























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> Took the Tiguan in for an alignment and added the OEM Black Bumperdillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dealer only has the chrome ones. Will be snagging this one up soon. 


Getting ready for a bath.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

TheFaulk said:


> My dealer only has the chrome ones. Will be snagging this one up soon.
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a bath.


I special ordered from my parts department. Part number is in that last pic of you want to try. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> I special ordered from my parts department. Part number is in that last pic of you want to try.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah already on it. $88 plus shipping lol.  ordered lol


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Installed a steering wheel off a European Tiguan with paddle shifters in my NA Tiguan. Good news is it’s plug and play, EVERYTHING works, no programming needed. So no bad news 😆


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Row1Rich said:


> Installed a steering wheel off a European Tiguan with paddle shifters in my NA Tiguan. Good news is it’s plug and play, EVERYTHING works, no programming needed. So no bad news 😆


Paddles work?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> My dealer only has the chrome ones. Will be snagging this one up soon.
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a bath.


Do we have any way with the 22's to mount a front liscnese plate, without needing to drill into the bumper?


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

tow hook mount


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Do we have any way with the 22's to mount a front liscnese plate, without needing to drill into the bumper?


When I got my 21 SEL P delivered from Missouri in June, the dealer had already drilled and mounted a front license holder.
Funny thing was, it wasn't designed with a US plate in mind. The mounting holes were off.
I didn't even want the thing, as Ohio dumped their front plates last year.
I argued with the selling dealer and they agreed to give me $550 to have it professionally removed.
I had the appointment set up (even though it was still going to cost me $150 out of pocket) but then at the last moment decided since there were already holes in the bumper, I pocketed their $550 and drilled two more holes and mounted the front plate anyway.
I have tinted plate covers, so it really doesn't look too hateful.

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

O-Deer said:


> Do we have any way with the 22's to mount a front liscnese plate, without needing to drill into the bumper?


I’d look into the hide a mount kits. 

Something similar to this possibly to mount on the bottom of the bumper. 









No-Drill Front License Plate Mount - North America


Mount your front license plate without needing to drill holes into your bumper!




www.ecstuning.com


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Dug this little guy out today. How many of you remember these?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

TheFaulk said:


> Dug this little guy out today. How many of you remember these?


Still have my Fast in the box 
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> Still have my Fast in the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope! I have no idea where my box went lol he used to ride in my MKV yeaaaars ago.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Being new to the platform, can you share the folklore?

I checked Egay, and I found one for $99, but it has a "devil" tail?

Bob.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Being new to the platform, can you share the folklore?
> 
> I checked Egay, and I found one for $99, but it has a "devil" tail?
> 
> Bob.





https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9E7B28BF5015478F


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Installed the Thule box and upgraded the front lighting today.  Also, put on a rear bumper guard and it actually looks great with it.

H&R springs are on the way. Will post when that is completed.

Tune
Down pipe
Intake
Exhaust are up next.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Might I suggest these.... 






BumperPlugs for Volkswagen


Bumper plugs for Volkswagen, custom paint-matched to your front license plate holes using 19 stage factory chemistry.




bumperplugs.com





Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

rph2004 said:


> Might I suggest these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I’m looking for. Hate the dealer did that. Thank you


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Paddles work?


Yes


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Washed the two Dubs this morning


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> Washed the two Dubs this morning
> 
> View attachment 126151


Lookin good. What suspension you running on the Tig? 15/20 spacers?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Metrik27 said:


> Lookin good. What suspension you running on the Tig? 15/20 spacers?


Thanks  H&R Tiguan Springs. 12mm H&R Spacers front/back. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimnSam (Jul 31, 2016)

Drove it. Bought our 2022 SEL Rline two days ago. Replaced a 2020 Mazda CX5 GT that should have been the car this Tiguan seems to be. The CX5 was great around town, but miserably uncomfortable front seats for any extended time. Previously had a 2016 Passat which was quite comfortable, so we took a chance that the new platform Tiguan had some of that DNA in it. Took a 230 mile test trip today and the Tiguan outdrove the CX5 in every way, most importantly- the front seats are comfortable for road tripping. Got 29.7 mpg, which was a nice surprise. Looking forward to enjoying future long trips with this car!


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

bulldogger said:


> Thanks  H&R Tiguan Springs. 12mm H&R Spacers front/back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nice, great stance. How is the ride? Seen so many mixed reviews and with people running other model springs hard to get a good review.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Do we have any way with the 22's to mount a front liscnese plate, without needing to drill into the bumper?


I ordered the Platypus from Cravenspeed. You have to angle it back a little (the steel is easy to bend) so it doesn’t interfere with the front sensors.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

TheFaulk said:


> Dug this little guy out today. How many of you remember these?


still have mine and the car it came with


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

ec2k1gt said:


> Did a little OEM+ upgrade over the weekend, MK7 Golf R steering wheel retrofit.


How was the install? Was it plug and play ? All steering wheel functions work properly? , looks amazing btw !!


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

apollosfury said:


> still have mine and the car it came with


I sold mine in 2016. Sometimes I wish I had kept it. I started having electrical issues with the sunroof then the head liner fell so I got sick of messing with it.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Andrew2020RLine said:


> How was the install? Was it plug and play ? All steering wheel functions work properly? , looks amazing btw !!


It wasn't bad at all, 15 minute process, just need a few hand tools but nothing major. 

As for the wheel It's plug and play, no coding required, it functions exactly like the factory wheel but with paddle shifters.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ec2k1gt said:


> It wasn't bad at all, 15 minute process, just need a few hand tools but nothing major.
> 
> As for the wheel It's plug and play, no coding required, it functions exactly like the factory wheel but with paddle shifters.


Was there concern about the airbag?
Any steps to avoid an airbag issue?
Didn't have to disconnect the battery?
Do you recall what tools were involved?

I "might" miss the heating (although I've not used mine yet and NEVER had one in the last 64 yrs..lol)

Awesome looking wheel....

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Gave my rim curb rash today parking, this car is 3 weeks old, I am so mad at myself, any wheel protection package I can buy right now? Or was the dealer for real when he said I can't buy those plans after the fact? I know I have till warranty end to extend that ?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Double post.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

O-Deer said:


> Gave my rim curb rash today parking, this car is 3 weeks old, I am so mad at myself, any wheel protection package I can buy right now? Or was the dealer for real when he said I can't buy those plans after the fact? I know I have till warranty end to extend that ?


After you walk out the wheel package is gone. That blows. Makes me glad I went ahead and got it since I don’t see changing out wheels anytime soon.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> After you walk out the wheel package is gone. That blows. Makes me glad I went ahead and got it since I don’t see changing out wheels anytime soon.


Gahhh oh well ill just replace em all at some point.


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

ec2k1gt said:


> It wasn't bad at all, 15 minute process, just need a few hand tools but nothing major.
> 
> As for the wheel It's plug and play, no coding required, it functions exactly like the factory wheel but with paddle shifters.


Thanks for the reply brother


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate the wheels but they were cheap. The solowerks ride ok for the price. And threw my color matched box off my alltrack on for my trip across the us in a few days. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

JeremiahSOW said:


> I hate the wheels but they were cheap. The solowerks ride ok for the price. And threw my color matched box off my alltrack on for my trip across the us in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any issues with the solowerks coilovers ? Still undecided between solwerks or H&R or Eibach springs? Any advice ?


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Installed window deflectors.
Will take a better picture outside tomorrow.


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

jonese said:


> 16.87US $ 77% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


you know if this will work with 2022?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I just put those same flaps on my 21 and they fit like a glove. No drilling and you can use your stock hardware (even though it comes with phillips screws)...

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Jay3k4 said:


> Picked up the ‘22 on Monday and installed some smoked bumper leds and sequential mirror signals today


How hard was the reflector swap?


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

TheFaulk said:


> How hard was the reflector swap?


Not hard at all. There are 4 screws in the fender liner that need to be removed. Pull back the liner a bit, stick your hand behind the light and push the reflector out. After that it’s just replacing the reflector and reassembling. Super easy

sidenote: it helps to turn your steering wheel all the way to the left or right depending on which side you're working on. Helps to free up some space


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

DoC0427 said:


> In your picture, it looks super glossy... did you add anything to it to make it that way, or perhaps just the way the picture turned out?
> I'm asking because I am looking for a "rugged" black bumper protector for my Tiguan but not sure if I like the glossy look of that one vs. finding another one, perhaps 3rd party, though it doesn't seem to be many in the market available.
> 
> Thanks...
> DoC


This VW Bumperdillo is shiny black.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Jay3k4 said:


> Not hard at all. There are 4 screws in the fender liner that need to be removed. Pull back the liner a bit, stick your hand behind the light and push the reflector out. After that it’s just replacing the reflector and reassembling. Super easy




Not sure how the '22s are but on my wife's '19 I just stuck a long'ish screw driver through one of the vent cut outs in the fender liner which is enough to press on the retainer tab and the light popped right out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Not sure how the '22s are but on my wife's '19 I just stuck a long'ish screw driver through one of the vent cut outs in the fender liner which is enough to press on the retainer tab and the light popped right out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yeah I'm sure that would work just fine too. This was my first attempt, but if I ever see a reason to do it again, I may try that


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jay3k4 said:


> yeah I'm sure that would work just fine too. This was my first attempt, but if I ever see a reason to do it again, I may try that


The passenger side yo can actually do it easiest from above… just reach down from the engine bay.

The drivers side is a little more challenging but I have a young daughter with tiny arm that could manage to get her hand down and pop that side out as well. Otherwise yea, opening the inner fender guard would just add about 5mins to the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RatBustard said:


> deAuto - definitely a massive improvement over the stock candle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/trunk-led-for-the-tiguan


THANKS! They are very bright.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Picked up a 2019 tiguan r-line for my wife on thursday but comes with storm grey seats. Wife wants black ones so picking up some black interior tomorrow for a swap.


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

Metrik27 said:


> Window deflectors aren’t terrible.
> 
> After I get my springs, if they ever arrive, I’m thinking of tossing on some extra RallyArmour flaps on for fun. Might look good, will post when done.
> View attachment 127150


Do you get a lot of added wind noise from your window deflectors? I’ve seen mixed reviews on them.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

Nothing fancy. Oem window visors, front window tint, aliexpress 4motion fender badge. Satin silver bumperdillo on the way. On the hunt for headlights and done. Gsw hiding in background


----------



## hensonlf (Sep 18, 2010)

Lowering springs and wheel spacers arrived! Now to install!

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing today. Just sitting here staring at parts wishing they would just install themselves lol.

I hope to find time after work to get the side mirror sequential lights on.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Just traded in my 2018 SEL Premium today for the 2022 SEL R-line. She's a beauty!


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Put on the AliExpress sequentials this evening. Super easy to do.



http://imgur.com/a/aYxx32x


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just traded my 17 GTI for a 2022 Tiguan R Black. Wife likes the size, and I need something to mod. Have not been on the forum for along while. Excited.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@bulldogger

Do the ones you installed have issues with the light pipe at the end that some have described? (to dark, not properly shaped, not visible from the mirror side)
If not, can you post the exact seller you purchased from?

Thanks in advance..

Bob.

EDIT: You said the install was "super easy", could you explain exactly how the install is performed?


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone purchase the blind spot side mirrors for the 2018 tiguan? Having a hard time finding them


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

388.0US $ |For Volkswagen VW Tiguan 2016~2020 Car BSD BSA BSM Blind Area Spot Warning Safety Drive Alert Mirror Rear Radar Detection|Radar Detectors| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





These?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

And now that I've posted that, I just checked and at least back to the 2019 models, they came with "blind spot monitoring" systems.
But I see that for 2018, you had to add the optional "Driver Assist package" in "some" models....

Bob.


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

Ja87sm said:


> View attachment 128092
> 
> Nothing fancy. Oem window visors, front window tint, aliexpress 4motion fender badge. Satin silver bumperdillo on the way. On the hunt for headlights and done. Gsw hiding in background


Do you get a lot of added wind noise from your window deflectors? I’ve seen mixed reviews on them.

(asked a different user but haven't heard back yet, sorry)


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

garbonz1 said:


> Just traded my 17 GTI for a 2022 Tiguan R Black. Wife likes the size, and I need something to mod. Have not been on the forum for along while. Excited.


Well welcome back lol. 

Check out 









VAGSocietyUS (@vagsocietyus) • Instagram photos and videos


415 Followers, 508 Following, 48 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from VAGSocietyUS (@vagsocietyus)




instagram.com













VAG Society US | Facebook


VAG (Volkswagen Audi Group) Society US Group of like minded car enthusiasts who love VAG. Daily posts, Daily discussion.




www.facebook.com





If you have other forms of social media. Looking forward to seeing you modify your new Tiguan.  These new platforms are fun. They handle better than a lot of cars now days.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope so, seems pretty sluggish compared to my GTI. LOL Gotta add some ooompfff to this thing, and a little exhaust note maybe, some trim pieces although the R Line black is a good start.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

TheFaulk said:


> Well welcome back lol.
> 
> Check out
> 
> ...


I'm REALLY sorry, but I've been a member of www.3SI.org/forums for over 20 years and I can tell you that social media has ruined that forum.
It pulls good members away and draws in some not so good.

But, I agree, welcome back (to my "new" forum)

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm REALLY sorry, but I've been a member of www.3SI.org/forums for over 20 years and I can tell you that social media has ruined that forum.
> It pulls good members away and draws in some not so good.
> 
> But, I agree, welcome back (to my "new" forum)
> ...


Agreed to a point. I’ve found people are less likely to flame when you can see their real names and city lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I agree as well. 
If anyone wants my REAL name and city, PM me.
I've got nothing to hide (as I never did on that other forum).
I've met from people all over the country who love "cars" (actually from all over the world)

You either "love" cars, or just drive them....

Bob.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @bulldogger
> 
> Do the ones you installed have issues with the light pipe at the end that some have described? (to dark, not properly shaped, not visible from the mirror side)
> If not, can you post the exact seller you purchased from?
> ...


The light pipe is functional and fits fine. Amber can be seen from the light pipe, but it isn't as bright as the front side. 

TBH, I'm coming from a MK6 Jetta sport that didn't come with side mirror lights. I'm just happy to have that feature now and don't care too much about the light pipe particulars discussed in the other thread. It wasn't a deal breaker for me when I purchased these sequentials.

For the install I followed the Badgeskins YouTube tutorial. In summary:

1. Remove mirror
2. Unplug heated mirror terminals
3. Unclip mirror cap
4. Unplug blind spot warning connection
5. Unplug turn signal connection
6. Unscrew two 10mm torx from front side of cowl
7. Remove cowl
8. Unscrew two 10mm torx that secure turn signal.
9. Remove turn signal.
10. Replace and go in reverse order



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank You 

The #1 is a bit worry some for me.
I'm guessing you used a "pry" tool?

I am considering this "mod" but don't want to end up ordering new mirror glass...

I've been "modding" cars for almost 40 years, VW's are new to me, and I'm trying to learn....

Bob.

I can understand the "light pipe" debate, but I completely understand how it can help people in your "blind spot"


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Thank You
> 
> The #1 is a bit worry some for me.
> I'm guessing you used a "pry" tool?
> ...


I'm trying to copy the link of the particular one I purchased. I'm having a hard time doing so lol.

As for the mirror glass, it's not too bad. Just got to get over the nerves of doing it. I did use a plastic trim tool. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have these..









Nylon Pry Bar Installer Kit, 4 Piece


Amazing deals on this Nylon Pry Bar Kit 4Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Useable?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I have these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

tcedwards said:


> Do you get a lot of added wind noise from your window deflectors? I’ve seen mixed reviews on them.
> 
> (asked a different user but haven't heard back yet, sorry)


there is an uptick for sure but it’s not awful. If you are noise sensitive they may bother you. It’s almost like having the sunroof tilted open (at highway speeds). City speeds are a wash


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Call me crazy and old (I'm a bit of both..lol), but I don't "get" some of these mods.

Who opens there window in the rain?
Aren't the stock turn signals adequate?
Why buy an SUV and then SLAM it?

I did "lightweight" hoods and other "performance" mods and I'm all about "bling".

Ignore me, my wife does...

Bob.


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Call me crazy and old (I'm a bit of both..lol), but I don't "get" some of these mods.
> 
> Who opens there window in the rain?
> Aren't the stock turn signals adequate?
> ...


I pretty much always have my window cracked. I just prefer to have that little bit of fresh air coming in the car. I don’t have window guards, but unless it’s a downpour, not that much water is getting in anyway. 

Stock turn signals are definitely adequate, some people just like to be different. I had my car less than a week before I was switching out bumper and mirror lights. The new lights are just as adequate but I like the way they look over the stock ones 

Suspension is on the list. I don’t have plans to “slam” it but I will be eliminating a good bit a wheel gap. I prefer the way cars look when there isn’t as much space between tire and wheel arch. 

It all boils down to preference. Not everything is meant for everyone to “get”

Also, I used my fingers instead of a pry tool to remove my mirrors. I preferred being able to feel what I was doing rather than sticking a tool behind the glass


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I "get" being different.
This was my previous "ride"



http://imgur.com/hWF0Fgl


I love my new car, please don't get me wrong...

Bob.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

Heat in the winter drys out my eyes. I prefer to keep the window cracked for fresh air, same with the rain. That’s why I have visors. Everybody is different.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Thank You
> 
> The #1 is a bit worry some for me.
> I'm guessing you used a "pry" tool?
> ...


If you angle the glass all the way inwards it’s easy to get your fingers behind the outer edge and pull it off, does not take much force to pop off


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Ceramic tint done today. 35% front 20% rear.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Call me crazy and old (I'm a bit of both..lol), but I don't "get" some of these mods.
> 
> Who opens there window in the rain?
> Aren't the stock turn signals adequate?
> ...


This time of the year in the south it’s comfortable. But rain dogs windows up. So cracking the window helps. Rain guards help not get soaked while doing so. 

Signals are just for looks. 

Because the Golf is too small if you have little kids. SIV is just right but slamming it makes it handle better.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Just installed the ECS Tuning flush kit on my 2022 SE R-Line. Made a huge difference. But I now don’t have wheel locks. Got to figure out what to do.

On the fence about H&R springs.

-T


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Start-Stop disable module installed this morning. Another easy one... I'm going for the low hanging fruit


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

bulldogger said:


> Start-Stop disable module installed this morning. Another easy one... I'm going for the low hanging fruit


Do you have a link on the bypass you have pictures and installed? I scrolled back the past 3-4 pages and didn’t see it mentioned in your posts


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

24valvett said:


> Do you have a link on the bypass you have pictures and installed? I scrolled back the past 3-4 pages and didn’t see it mentioned in your posts











start/stop ACTIVATION question


I do see that connector on my battery. Any side effects, error codes or anything?I do not know hence I was asking if anyone has unplugged it. I however went coding route and upped the voltage to 12. So far so good. Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk Ok, thanks for the reply. I will probably...




www.vwvortex.com





I forgot to thank DoC0427- it was his walk through (link above) that I followed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Gave it a bath so it's clean for a couple hours until the rain comes 









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Thought I’d say hello, I’ve been lurking for about a 5-6 weeks since we ditched my wife’s 14 a4 opting for a 21 se-r line black edition. We decided to go this route as I’m a life long Vw guys 28 years and probably as many or more cars along the way. In anticipation of our first baby we decided a bigger vehicle was in order so we found a white 4 motion with third row seating on the lot and pulled the trigger. I think I’ve been kurkijg around the forum since 98-99ish and now in my third or fourth account which was been up since 2011 or so. To many previous cars to get into but currently rocking this new tig, a mk6 r stage 3+ with way more add one than I could list, and my daily (when not in a work truck) a first gen 2011 4 motion tig ko4’d bagged ttrs brakes and a ton of other ****. So fast forwarding new tig showed baby about two weeks later and now the itch to toy with the new tig. So far I’ve only debadged the hatch, and smoked markers for the front bumper, have mud flaps and the black bumperdillo on order as well. Also secured a tiggy pipe, and complete golf r suspension to either use the springs or maybe the whole setup. Once I get some free time I’ll have some parts to install, anyway short story long another new forum to follow


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

24valvett said:


> Thought I’d say hello, I’ve been lurking for about a 5-6 weeks since we ditched my wife’s 14 a4 opting for a 21 se-r line black edition. We decided to go this route as I’m a life long Vw guys 28 years and probably as many or more cars along the way. In anticipation of our first baby we decided a bigger vehicle was in order so we found a white 4 motion with third row seating on the lot and pulled the trigger. I think I’ve been kurkijg around the forum since 98-99ish and now in my third or fourth account which was been up since 2011 or so. To many previous cars to get into but currently rocking this new tig, a mk6 r stage 3+ with way more add one than I could list, and my daily (when not in a work truck) a first gen 2011 4 motion tig ko4’d bagged ttrs brakes and a ton of other ****. So fast forwarding new tig showed baby about two weeks later and now the itch to toy with the new tig. So far I’ve only debadged the hatch, and smoked markers for the front bumper, have mud flaps and the black bumperdillo on order as well. Also secured a tiggy pipe, and complete golf r suspension to either use the springs or maybe the whole setup. Once I get some free time I’ll have some parts to install, anyway short story long another new forum to follow


Looking forward to seeing your updates in a year. ‍. J/K. Congratulations on the baby and I hope you do find the "me" time to scratch that mod itch. 

Honestly, I took until my first born was 10 to re-gain enough interest in tinkering around with the dub again. All my free time went from changing diapers, to baby's first "everything", soccer practice, Karate tournaments, family trips, school activities, and finally back to refurbishing some real splits and bagging my MK6 Jetta .

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

bulldogger said:


> Looking forward to seeing your updates in a year. ‍. J/K. Congratulations on the baby and I hope you do find the "me" time to scratch that mod itch.
> 
> Honestly, I took until my first born was 10 to re-gain enough interest in tinkering around with the dub again. All my free time went from changing diapers, to baby's first "everything", soccer practice, Karate tournaments, family trips, school activities, and finally back to refurbishing some real splits and bagging my MK6 Jetta .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, hopefully things won’t slow too much I’ve still got a lot to do handful of things for my R. and I have a whole extra mk6 r driveline I’m debating swapping into my mk1 tig so I can have an awd manual set up and put more power through it by ditching the ko4 and doing a stage set up with a gtx. Gotta start with smaller cheaper mods in the new tig as it’s my wife’s daily and I don’t wanna get carried away so I can look to buy a ttrs in the hopefully not so distant future


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Waiting on these lights is going to be a PITA… Some other stuff came in the mail I’ll post tomorrow…

Few updates on those eyeballing the ali express LED headlights:

D2H 6000k LED for low beams, high beams are 6000k SOLDERED in LEDs. Not too happy about that, with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods: 

-AliExpress Black Grill Bars
-AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
-Badgskins
-Debadged the SE
-Vinyl Eyelids 

It's getting there. For tomorrow, hopefully I'll find the time and motivation to install the Maxton Design lip.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars
> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
> ...


I love the black vs satin chrome accents. 
So much more appropriate for the r line. 
Screw you vw for shortchanging Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I couldn't stop after adding ECS Tuning's flush kit to my 2022 R-line, right? So I just ordered H&R sport springs. They are out of stock everywhere but should arrive in a week or two. Or so Tire Rack says. Now I'm done


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

TarikE said:


> I couldn't stop after adding ECS Tuning's flush kit to my 2022 R-line, right? So I just ordered H&R sport springs. They are out of stock everywhere but should arrive in a week or two. Or so Tire Rack says. Now I'm done


Lies we tell ourselves 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

TarikE said:


> I couldn't stop after adding ECS Tuning's flush kit to my 2022 R-line, right? So I just ordered H&R sport springs. They are out of stock everywhere but should arrive in a week or two. Or so Tire Rack says. Now I'm done


Got coils on the way myself. Some badgeskins and just got the OBDeleven in and did a few mods.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Installed the Maxton Design lip


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Shes dirty, it’s been raining for WEEKS in Miami, but here are a few small details:

R line OEM center caps and red “R line” tire valve caps









Black R line license plate holder









“R line” rear badge








“R line” door latch cover


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

bulldogger said:


> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover


Im going back and forth with this mod, really don’t want it to throw off the front sensors 😐


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Im going back and forth with this mod, really don’t want it to throw off the front sensors


It doesn't. ACC works.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars
> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
> ...


What model Konigs are those? Control?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Beer_is_good said:


> What model Konigs are those? Control?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are Sparco Assetto Gara

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get the blue tinted blind spot side mirrors?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

olisiwk said:


> Does anyone know where to get the blue tinted blind spot side mirrors?


I’ve never seen such a thing, do you have a picture or link to what you’re asking about?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Installed Bilstein B6 Performance Shocks & Struts for my 2020 Tiguan.


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

DoC0427 said:


> I’ve never seen such a thing, do you have a picture or link to what you’re asking about?
> 
> Cheers…
> DoC
> ...


My bad, I should've been more informative. Here's a link below with mirrors I got for the MK6 but can't find any for this tiguan. 
Thank you in advance!



https://www.urotuning.com/products/blind-spot-split-mirror-set-blue-tinted-and-heated-mk6-golf-gti-golf-r-80028?gclid=Cj0KCQjww4OMBhCUARIsAILndv7paTzsSOED5BcPr3gT_5IXaVJYvUkmQEVS_BDHyovrNC4lpO-D3OkaAp4tEALw_wcB&utm_campaign=Google%20Shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&variant=8385604452407


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> And now that I've posted that, I just checked and at least back to the 2019 models, they came with "blind spot monitoring" systems.
> But I see that for 2018, you had to add the optional "Driver Assist package" in "some" models....
> 
> Bob.


I was hoping to find just the mirror glass. Something similar to this one



https://www.urotuning.com/products/blind-spot-split-mirror-set-blue-tinted-and-heated-mk6-golf-gti-golf-r-80028?gclid=Cj0KCQjww4OMBhCUARIsAILndv7paTzsSOED5BcPr3gT_5IXaVJYvUkmQEVS_BDHyovrNC4lpO-D3OkaAp4tEALw_wcB&utm_campaign=Google%20Shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&variant=8385604452407


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry, I was trying to help _shrug_

I, like @DoC0427 , have never seen those before...

Bob.


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry, I was trying to help _shrug_
> 
> I, like @DoC0427 , have never seen those before...
> 
> Bob.


No worries, thank you for the input!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

olisiwk said:


> My bad, I should've been more informative. Here's a link below with mirrors I got for the MK6 but can't find any for this tiguan.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the blue tint or the split view for the blind spot that you’re looking for (or both). The tint is available to apply to any mirror, here’s just one example from AlliExpress:

C$ 2.86 20％ Off | 2pcs Car Rearview Mirror Waterproof Anti-Fog Rain-Proof Film Side Window Film 100％ High Quality New Guarantee Light Blue








2.76US $ 25% OFF|2pcs Car Rearview Mirror Waterproof Anti-fog Rain-proof Film Side Window Film 100% High Quality New Guarantee Light Blue - Mirror & Covers - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






And here’s an ad that has the split for the MQB Tiguan, on the driver’s side at least:

C$ 27.99 10％ Off | Auto Replacement Left Right Heated Wing Rear Mirror Glass for VW Tiguan 2017 2018 Tayron 2019








23.84US $ 10% OFF|Auto Replacement Left Right Heated Wing Rear Mirror Glass For Vw Tiguan 2017 2018 Tayron 2019 - Mirror & Covers - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






Not sure if that helps?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

Finally picked up a 2019 Tiguan SEL 4Motion this week. Already upgraded to LED high/low beams. Appointment to get tinted set.

Has anyone changed their front turn signal lights out for LEDs? How would one do this? Do you have to remove the entire unit? I can’t seem to find anything regarding this.


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars
> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
> ...


Hi - can you provide more pics of the grill bars? Been looking at these. thanks


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Jesse1983 said:


> Hi - can you provide more pics of the grill bars? Been looking at these. thanks


Hope these help.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

tcedwards said:


> Finally picked up a 2019 Tiguan SEL 4Motion this week. Already upgraded to LED high/low beams. Appointment to get tinted set.
> 
> Has anyone changed their front turn signal lights out for LEDs? How would one do this? Do you have to remove the entire unit? I can’t seem to find anything regarding this.


If you're just changing turn signal bulbs, just reach in from the top and find a protruding plastic piece that's turns left or right. It's very easy. Here's a video of the same thing but on a different VW (Jetta). You are looking for the same kind of plastic tab.







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

bulldogger said:


> Hope these help.


Link to the emblem cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

bulldogger said:


> If you're just changing turn signal bulbs, just reach in from the top and find a protruding plastic piece that's turns left or right. It's very easy. Here's a video of the same thing but on a different VW (Jetta). You are looking for the same kind of plastic tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Tiguanjoe (Aug 11, 2020)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars
> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
> ...


can you provide me the link to the aliexpress emblem cover? Can't seem to find it


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

12.99US $ 48% OFF|1x Front Black Warrior Grille Mirror Covers Dark Samurai Emblem Head Tail Devil Logo Badge For Vw 2017-2020 2021 Tiguan L Acc Ok - Car Stickers - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

Best way to attach a US “decorative plate” to the front?
The OEM “holder” is attached, but there are no holes for a US plate. Is the best way just drilling new holes for it? Anyone know where I can purchase a compatible US front license plate holder for 2019 Tiguan?

Many thanks!


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

DoC0427 said:


> Is it the blue tint or the split view for the blind spot that you’re looking for (or both). The tint is available to apply to any mirror, here’s just one example from AlliExpress:
> 
> C$ 2.86 20％ Off | 2pcs Car Rearview Mirror Waterproof Anti-Fog Rain-Proof Film Side Window Film 100％ High Quality New Guarantee Light Blue
> 
> ...


Thank you Doc! I am looking for both blue tint and blind spot. I also came across some that only had the split view for driver side only but I will give that one a shot that you sent. Hopefully I come across a passenger side one in the future!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just a heads up, that is NOT blue tint.
It is an anti-fog film that has a BLUE top layer that gets peeled off....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I "think" this is what you are looking for @olisiwk 









55.73US $ 21% OFF|High quality car styling Blue Tinted Aspherical Side Mirror Glass for vw Tiguan|Mirror & Covers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Just a heads up, that is NOT blue tint.
> It is an anti-fog film that has a BLUE top layer that gets peeled off....
> 
> Bob.


Yup, you’re right Bob… my mistake. 

Here’s another link to some blue tint film, but if you ( [mention]olisiwk [/mention]) do your own search, I’m sure you’ll come up with many others as well. It’s not hard to find. 

C$ 10.62 14％ Off | Auto Car Blue Decorative Solar Tint Film DIY Design Self Adhesive Sticker Decals Home Office Building Window Foils 152x30cm








15.35US $ |Auto Car Blue Decorative Solar Tint Film Diy Design Self Adhesive Sticker Decals Home Office Building Window Foils 152x30cm - Window Foils & Solar Protection - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Check above DoC 

Bob.


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I "think" this is what you are looking for @olisiwk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! I think those mirrors are for the older generation tiguan because the newer ones have a less curve for the corners. Let me know if I'm wrong!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If you build a garage on that site (which I did) I put a 2018 VW Tiguan in my garage.
When you pull up that part and have a vehicle in your garage it will ask you if you want to check fitment.
I did, and it said that they fit a 2018 Tiguan.

Can't tell you more than that...

Bob.

I also have my vehicle: 2021 VW Tiguan, in my garage and it said it did not fit my vehicle, but almost nothing that fits a 2020 Tiguan, it says it will fit mine (which it will). I think their database just needs some updating....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hope THAT ^^^ helps...

Bob.


----------



## Edward16 (Jul 27, 2021)

lowered it + maxton spoiler lip. drives much better. My wife would disagree though


----------



## Edward16 (Jul 27, 2021)

Great looking Tig. I was deciding between white and silver, got a white one but looks like I’m still deciding especially after seeing yours  would you share the link for black grill, please ? And how was a badge skin install, everything went smoothly? Thank you


----------



## Edward16 (Jul 27, 2021)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars
> -AliExpress Front Emblem Cover
> ...


Great looking Tig. I was deciding between white and silver, got a white one but looks like I’m still deciding especially after seeing yours  would you share the link for black grill, please ? And how was a badge skin install, everything went smoothly? Thank you


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Edward16 said:


> Great looking Tig. I was deciding between white and silver, got a white one but looks like I’m still deciding especially after seeing yours  would you share the link for black grill, please ? And how was a badge skin install, everything went smoothly? Thank you


Thanks I appreciate it . I see you got your Maxton Design lip on, congrats 

The Badgeskins install was very forgiving like his YouTube videos show. I didn't like the alignment at times and was able to lift the skin up and reposition as needed without ruining the sticker. 

Here is the link for the black bars:
US $17.17 39%OFF | For Tiguan MK2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim








16.42US $ 39% OFF|For Tiguan Mk2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim - Chromium Styling - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com











Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

bulldogger said:


> Thanks I appreciate it . I see you got your Maxton Design lip on, congrats
> 
> The Badgeskins install was very forgiving like his YouTube videos show. I didn't like the alignment at times and was able to lift the skin up and reposition as needed without ruining the sticker.
> 
> ...


Any idea if these grill covers fit a non R line? Pretty sure they are they same.

My front emblem badgeskin has already started deteriorating and peeling. Disappointed it lasted less than a year for $40 but will probably buy again once it gets too bad.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

snowy DUB said:


> Any idea if these grill covers fit a non R line? Pretty sure they are they same.
> 
> My front emblem badgeskin has already started deteriorating and peeling. Disappointed it lasted less than a year for $40 but will probably buy again once it gets too bad.


I'm with you, I'm pretty sure they are the same.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Tiguanjoe said:


> can you provide me the link to the aliexpress emblem cover? Can't seem to find it


Here is the link to the one I bought. I will caveat that I replaced the double-sided tape it came with, with the gray 3M brand.

US $13.80 27%OFF | Not Affect ACC Shady-knight Front Grille Mirror Emblem Or Rear Trunk Lid Logo for Golf 7/7.5/ 8 Passat Polo CC Jetta Tiguan








13.23US $ 30% OFF|Not Affect Acc Shady-knight Front Grille Mirror Emblem Or Rear Trunk Lid Logo For Golf 7/7.5/ 8 Passat Polo Cc Jetta Tiguan - Emblems - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

bulldogger said:


> I'm with you, I'm pretty sure they are the same.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ordered the grill and emblem covers - will deff report back after they arrive. $40 shipped for both aint bad!


----------



## Edward16 (Jul 27, 2021)

bulldogger said:


> Thanks I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, it is on the way now


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Shes dirty, it’s been raining for WEEKS in Miami, but here are a few small details:
> 
> R line OEM center caps and red “R line” tire valve caps
> View attachment 129790
> ...


Send the links!!!! Please


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

sold it to carvana. was good for the 1.5 years


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

Debadged the rear today. I’m not sure what VW did differently with these but they were the hardest letters I’ve ever removed


----------



## Edward16 (Jul 27, 2021)

Jay3k4 said:


> Debadged the rear today. I’m not sure what VW did differently with these but they were the hardest letters I’ve ever removed


REbadged my as well. Found this RacingLine badge and thought it would be nice to have. Agree, it took me forever to remove the original badging, very strong


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Installed my Solowerks coilovers and spacers


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

TheFaulk said:


> Installed my Solowerks coilovers and spacers


Hows the ride? What spacers?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

veedubbin said:


> Hows the ride? What spacers?


Just got it done. Need to adjust the rear a little more. But for the 20 miles I drove. No complaints. 

SPULEN spacers 15/20


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

bulldogger said:


> Yesterday got the wheels mounted and this morning I knocked out more easy mods:
> 
> -AliExpress Black Grill Bars


have a link to the bar covers?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> have a link to the bar covers?











16.42US $ 39% OFF|For Tiguan Mk2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim - Chromium Styling - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Added the OEM wireless charger and rear Kessy handles to my wife’s 2019 SEL-P. It was a long few days, but well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

This evening I upgraded to Lasfit lighting and made adjustments to the headlight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

Couldn’t wait like a normal person, so I installed this at 2am using my phone flashlight and the flood light near my garage


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Jay3k4 said:


> Couldn’t wait like a normal person, so I installed this at 2am using my phone flashlight and the flood light near my garage


Two things...

1) I really like the look of this intake 
2) I know you just installed it, but can I ask that in a week or two you give an opinion of any gains (or losses  ) with it installed?

Seriously considering this upgrade...

Thanks in advance..

Bob.


----------



## sars123 (Jan 19, 2011)

bulldogger said:


> This evening I upgraded to Lasfit lighting and made adjustments to the headlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how they work for you! Did you get both the low and high beam bulbs? 

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) I really like the look of this intake
> 2) I know you just installed it, but can I ask that in a week or two you give an opinion of any gains (or losses  ) with it installed?
> ...



Definitely. It will probably be closer to two weeks since I'll spend the next few days mashing down on the gas pedal to hear the turbo. But yeah, I'll let you know


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Jay3k4 said:


> Couldn’t wait like a normal person, so I installed this at 2am using my phone flashlight and the flood light near my garage


Sounds normal to me . I do the same sh*t 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

sars123 said:


> Let us know how they work for you! Did you get both the low and high beam bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


I got the low, high, and fogs. Bounced the part numbers off of the Lasfit website and purchased the fogs and highs from Amazon because way cheaper. Bought the lows from Lasfit because they had $10 off.

Drove to work early this morning and I do appreciate the nice clean white light.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Jay3k4 said:


> Definitely. It will probably be closer to two weeks since I'll spend the next few days mashing down on the gas pedal to hear the turbo. But yeah, I'll let you know


Another question...

Are you concerned that this "mod" will void your warranty?

Bob.


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Another question...
> 
> Are you concerned that this "mod" will void your warranty?
> 
> Bob.


It’s an air filter, I’m not too concerned. It depends on your dealer and the warranty work you’re having performed, but I’ve never had an issue with my previous vehicles. And I guess if I got too worried about it, I’d throw the stock air box back in before it went to the dealer and hope for the best. 

I know it was a bigger concern with the mk4s because the filter dropped down low and sat behind the bumper so people were worried about driving through water, but this sits up high so I’m not worried about drawing in water. If I’m in water deep enough to cause issues with this intake, I’ve got other problems that I need to prioritize.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Oct 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Another question...
> 
> Are you concerned that this "mod" will void your warranty?
> 
> Bob.


Hey there! I have a 2021 Tiguan R-Line and just had Toy Barn Cars in Dublin flash the APR Stage 1 Tune on it. I spoke with the Service Manager at Midwestern Auto Group VW where I purchased the car from, and he said that APR performance parts will not void the warranty - at least not with them working on the vehicle! If you haven't had yours tuned yet - go do that NOW! It is absolutely a night and day difference in the way the thing drives.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmm......Interesting.
I will have to have a chat with the local VW dealers Service Manager (Evans VW...name is Tyler).
I sent him a email yesterday concerning installing the intake and also a larger (CVS?) turbo inlet pipe, and he seemed to be OK with those.
Something makes me think he may have a hard time with a tune...

Can't hurt to ask...appreciate the advise!

Bob.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Drove her into the city. #waikiki









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TedGuan (Nov 13, 2021)

Just picked mine up last week - love the changes to the 2022 Model Year!


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Thule bike rack is on, FINALLY!


----------



## kvince18 (Nov 18, 2021)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> 22" TSW Mosport wheels and Pedalbox+ on a friend's SE.


What size tires??


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Took it to the auto shop to get the calipers wrapped with red reflective vinyl. Love the result 😬


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Mine (painted) with custom R-Line decals....< $30....for ALL FOUR!

Oh, AND I did it myself, in my driveway....
(I'll be 65 early next year....)

Bob.


----------



## vtdubber802 (Aug 13, 2009)

installed the IE intake today. I’ve only taken it to the store and back but pretty happy with the fun noises it makes now. Fitment is very nice.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Mine (painted) with custom R-Line decals....< $30....for ALL FOUR!
> 
> Oh, AND I did it myself, in my driveway....
> (I'll be 65 early next year....)
> ...


Bob you GOTTA be the coolest grandpa on the block 😬 where did you get that decal my friend


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Heh, not a Grandpa...got 3 boys all over 30, only 1 married, but his wife is a budding Orthopedic Surgeon, so nothing on the horizon 

And don't call me OLD either...you young whipper snapper 

Decals:









Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive


Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive



www.amazon.com





Took a while to get...high temp, high quality.

3 coats of high temp red. Decal. 3 coats of high temp clear.

I've been modding for years...



http://imgur.com/hWF0Fgl


Idiot Dermatologist ended my fun with manual cars (don't EVER take Levaquin)....

Bob.


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Installed the aliexpress grille overlays today - went with matte black. For a $20 mod, not bad. The fitment is deffinitely janky up close but at a distance it gets the job done.

Emblem overlays should be here soon.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

Tiguan L Shifter knob swap to match the Brake Hold/eBrake button chrome


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Took it to the auto shop to get the calipers wrapped with red reflective vinyl. Love the result 😬
> 
> 
> View attachment 134427



Did they give you any guarantee, or warranty, for how well that vinyl will hold up?


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did they give you any guarantee, or warranty, for how well that vinyl will hold up?


3 years, which is when paint would start chipping anyway 👍🏽


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

Installed some tinted Lamin-x headlight film today. Pre cut sheets don’t seem to be available yet for the 2022 so I ordered two 9x32 universal sheets. Application wasn’t very hard and took less than an hour 

*Passenger side only*











*both sides done*


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I found the seats on my '22 R-Line to be painfully firm, so I got some nice matching lambskin covers on Amazon. They made a huge improvement in comfort for me. They have some nice, clever retainer tabs on the rear, so they don't slip off the seats.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Decided that with MN brutal winters. I didn't want to slam my daily and have that bite me in the in end. 
So I decided to go with a little lift and some new shoes.

B2BFab Camber Correcting Kit
VW Atlas Rear Shock upgrade
FALKEN WILDPEAK A/T 255/55R-18
Neuspeed TSe53 18X9 ET25


Drives and handles great. It feels a little different but nothing has negatively changed in the ride characteristics. Hums down the freeway at 70-80 with ease.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bought a new to us 2018 Tiguan SEL P in white and only has 18,000km. First up is a tune for 87 octane to give this a little more power and torque. Will also update the air intake system with the modified stock version.So new turbo inlet elbow, turbo muffler delete, turbo inlet hose and high flow filter. Snow grate is gone already.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Sound system is in after an 18 pack of corona and a few hours of yelling and cursing at my tools and my car, the result is very rewarding. Next up are the speakers, I am replacing them with infinity kappa 6.5s and doing component in the front and back to lace up the distortion coming from the factory speakers. The installed items are listed below:

LC6i Audiocontrol crossover/converter
NVX 10 Farad capacitor
Kicker CXA600.1
Kicker CXA360.4
Q-BOMB ported subwoofer box (32hz)
Solobaric L7 12”
Solobaric 12” kicker LED grill
Ebay Digital Fuse box

And A LOT of wiring lol I don’t remember who I said it to, but I said I could make this car BANG with 800 bucks. Do the math, I did have most of these from the MK6.5.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Sound system is in after an 18 pack of corona and a few hours of yelling and cursing at my tools and my car, the result is very rewarding. Next up are the speakers, I am replacing them with infinity kappa 6.5s and doing component in the front and back to lace up the distortion coming from the factory speakers. The installed items are listed below:
> 
> LC6i Audiocontrol crossover/converter
> NVX 10 Farad capacitor
> ...


For the crossover converter. Did you have to splice all 4 doors into the unit and then back to all 4 doors?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Snow tire and mud flap change over?? Wife says the car looks frumpy in "winter mode"









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Winter mode, MK6 golfR wheel with 20mm spacer


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

We decided to go with a Unitronic Stage1 91 octane tune and I am so happy we did. Ordered the dash console today so now have to wait 3 months for it to arrive in Alibaba.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

successfuly started my car at -19c


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

snowy DUB said:


> Installed the aliexpress grille overlays today - went with matte black. For a $20 mod, not bad. The fitment is deffinitely janky up close but at a distance it gets the job done.
> 
> Emblem overlays should be here soon.
> 
> ...



Hey can you send the link?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

woozylv said:


> successfuly started my car at -19c


Wooo looks cold, curious did it warm up quick driving?


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

akagaby93 said:


> Hey can you send the link?





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003025546242.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.1005003025546242&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=9378amp-X6BzP90CWed_11wCE3VApA1638814372363&browser_id=&is_c=


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Try this









18.28US $ 29% OFF|For Tiguan Mk2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim - Chromium Styling - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

Installed the CTS turbo inlet pipe today


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Wooo looks cold, curious did it warm up quick driving?


it takes some while to heat up, i usually turn everything on, seats, mirrors, windshield, steering wheel and leave it to heat up fo a 15 min while i`m walking my dog. Tonight we got -23c, electronics is a bit slow, all touchscreen features has a 1-2second lag


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Whiteoak said:


> For the crossover converter. Did you have to splice all 4 doors into the unit and then back to all 4 doors?


Yes, i got them straight out of the harness inside the glove compartment where the cd player is supposed to be, mine did not come with one so i spliced and stuffed the crossover back there. Can’t even see it 😬


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Put the rear AC cover “grilles” from Ali Express, not a perfect fit. Like it not love it at least is not something that shows that much 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Badgeskins today. 65 degrees outside, so I hope they stay put! Installation went better than I expected.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finally after almost three months I got one of these bad boys today. I am still waiting for the other one and just as I am thinking they look like a solid build I heard some rattling inside, opened one of the bulb covers/caps and these two small plastic parts “fell” out.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Took it to the auto shop to get the calipers wrapped with red reflective vinyl. Love the result 😬
> 
> View attachment 134426
> 
> View attachment 134427


WTF


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

imagine that piece of vinyl melting and sticking on to brake pads and discs


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Row1Rich said:


> WTF





woozylv said:


> imagine that piece of vinyl melting and sticking on to brake pads and discs


its high temperature vinyl FOR calipers 😜


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Soooo finally got the other one on the mail, happiness was short lived since the small piece that fell off controlled the beam adjustment for the headlight, but here are the pictures before I took the damaged headlight out. The sequential turn signals match the mirror ones flawlessly too. Now to wait three more months for the replacement 😕


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Starting the process of replacing the oem speakers with FOCAL. I have the amp, harness sub just waiting on the front components. To my surprise the stock head unit sounds good with aftermarket speakers. I can always add a DSP for additional tuning. 
*FOCAL INSIDE PREMIUM 6.1*
The system is composed of *a 2-way component kit* IS VW 180 and *a 2-way coaxial kit* IC VW 165.*
It is powered by Impulse 4.320, *an ultracompact digital amplifier*, and it is completed by a PSB 200 *subwoofer*


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Urano17 said:


> Starting the process of replacing the oem speakers with FOCAL. I have the amp, harness sub just waiting on the front components. To my surprise the stock head unit sounds good with aftermarket speakers. I can always add a DSP for additional tuning.
> *FOCAL INSIDE PREMIUM 6.1*
> The system is composed of *a 2-way component kit* IS VW 180 and *a 2-way coaxial kit* IC VW 165.*
> It is powered by Impulse 4.320, *an ultracompact digital amplifier*, and it is completed by a PSB 200 *subwoofer*


Cool! I installed similar focal speakers in my wifes Tiguan 2 years ago. Major improvement just with stock head unit! I could have stopped there but I had all other parts ready to go .

I then added, door sound insulation, 5 channel amp. The amp is driving all 4 doors and a small amp tucket inside the spare wheel(like the factory sub). Also used AudioControl lc7i to convert stock unit output to low input for the amp.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Just picked it up last week. SEL R Line 22'. Already hot on the trail of little modifications.
Installed Mods: Front tint. Rear taillight tint. Audi Gloss Black Wheel Lug Caps. Gloss black tire value covers. Center Armrest Organizer. Smoked White LED side markers. Bumperplugs FLP delete. Homelink Dimming rear view mirror. 
Upcoming Ordered Mods: Bumperdillo protection plate. Dash Storage Box. Badged 4Motion mode selector trim piece.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Urano17 said:


> Starting the process of replacing the oem speakers with FOCAL. I have the amp, harness sub just waiting on the front components. To my surprise the stock head unit sounds good with aftermarket speakers. I can always add a DSP for additional tuning.
> *FOCAL INSIDE PREMIUM 6.1*
> The system is composed of *a 2-way component kit* IS VW 180 and *a 2-way coaxial kit* IC VW 165.*
> It is powered by Impulse 4.320, *an ultracompact digital amplifier*, and it is completed by a PSB 200 *subwoofer*


How much splicing is required for a setup like this?
I'm so desperate to upgrade the audio in my 2021. But also trying to keep things as factory as possible incase of warranty issues.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm guessing the 21 SE R-line did NOT come with the FENDER audio package?
I have zero issues with mine (and I had a KENWOOD system in my last vehicle..)

Bob.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm guessing the 21 SE R-line did NOT come with the FENDER audio package?
> I have zero issues with mine (and I had a KENWOOD system in my last vehicle..)
> 
> Bob.


Yeah, base SE system. My last Jetta had the fender system and I loved it. This new system with the software controlling soft cliping is really disappointing. I might try to do the focal speaker upgrades and start there. But it won't fix the limitations for the OEM deck. The AudioControl converts seem like the way to go so you can get a nice signal to then amplify. But that's a ton of wiring...


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm guessing the 21 SE R-line did NOT come with the FENDER audio package?
> I have zero issues with mine (and I had a KENWOOD system in my last vehicle..)
> 
> Bob.


Nope only the SEL R Line gets Fender


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry, I didn't know.
New to VW, and last year when I started to look, since I hadn't had a "new" car since 1992, I only looked at the SEL P R-line.
I didn't know that the 22's changed the KESSY system until a few days ago, kind of glad I didn't wait and got the 21. 
All I know, is that I do LIKE the platform very much so far....

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry, I didn't know.
> New to VW, and last year when I started to look, since I hadn't had a "new" car since 1992, I only looked at the SEL P R-line.
> I didn't know that the 22's changed the KESSY system until a few days ago, kind of glad I didn't wait and got the 21.
> All I know, is that I do LIKE the platform very much so far....
> ...


Yah I wasn’t thrilled to find that KESSY is a button press now, smh Volkswagen they better change that back once supply chains get better it’s fine but less seamless then just being able to open the door.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Whiteoak said:


> How much splicing is required for a setup like this?
> I'm so desperate to upgrade the audio in my 2021. But also trying to keep things as factory as possible incase of warranty issues.


So far I only did the rear speakers. Drill out the rivets and install the new . Plug and play check out the website and plenty YouTube videos


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Picked up the rear muddy buddy mat and front and rear mud flaps today. Still waiting for the Tiguan to get the sunroof fixed. No it is not a leak. When we bought the vehicle used from a non VW dealership, there was an issue with the main seal and the seal on the front glass that moves. The dealer ordered the main seal and then realized that the issue was the seal on the front glass that moves. What they did not realize is that you have to replace the whole glass panel. So all getting fixed and lucky for us they sent the vehicle for work at the local VW dealership so at least I know it is getting done correctly.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Got the first wash done. She was getting a bit dirty.


----------



## trickymonk (Jun 4, 2015)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Soooo finally got the other one on the mail, happiness was short lived since the small piece that fell off controlled the beam adjustment for the headlight, but here are the pictures before I took the damaged headlight out. The sequential turn signals match the mirror ones flawlessly too. Now to wait three more months for the replacement 😕
> View attachment 141067
> 
> View attachment 141069
> ...


Love that front end! Did yours have the factory front plate mount? I have a 2018 R-line and I don't have a mount, and would have to drill the bumper. I can't bring myself to do it though I have a special Euro plate I'd love to put on there. Where did you get the yellow bulb kits for the fogs?


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

trickymonk said:


> Love that front end! Did yours have the factory front plate mount? I have a 2018 R-line and I don't have a mount, and would have to drill the bumper. I can't bring myself to do it though I have a special Euro plate I'd love to put on there. Where did you get the yellow bulb kits for the fogs?


3M tape for the plate, holds good. Yellow fogs are LEDs from amazon. 👍🏽


----------



## Norco1 (Mar 5, 2021)

joszer said:


> Got around to washing and waxing my wife's car.
> 
> BEC Front headlights, lowered on Golf R Springs, and USP 10/15mm spacers. Looks sharp in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Busy holiday season! APR Stage 1 + H&R Springs (28755-3) + Rear Sway Bar + MQB Rear Suspension "Reverse Rake" Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design + 20mm spacers in the back

It took me a bit, but I finally got car more or less leveled. Tried using just Audi's perches (8j0512149KT but rear is about 1/4in lower than front in 3 row vehicle. After that I got Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design and tied with Audi's perches again and rear is about 1/2in higher than from with this setup. Move back to original perches (5QN512149) with EMD adapters. Almost leveled.


----------



## Norco1 (Mar 5, 2021)

crawl said:


> Busy holiday season! APR Stage 1 + H&R Springs (28755-3) + Rear Sway Bar + MQB Rear Suspension "Reverse Rake" Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design + 20mm spacers in the back
> 
> It took me a bit, but I finally got car more or less leveled. Tried using just Audi's perches (8j0512149KT but rear is about 1/4in lower than front in 3 row vehicle. After that I got Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design and tied with Audi's perches again and rear is about 1/2in higher than from with this setup. Move back to original perches (5QN512149) with EMD adapters. Almost leveled.


Looks good. I like that it is level. Thanks.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

crawl said:


> Busy holiday season! APR Stage 1 + H&R Springs (28755-3) + Rear Sway Bar + MQB Rear Suspension "Reverse Rake" Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design + 20mm spacers in the back
> 
> It took me a bit, but I finally got car more or less leveled. Tried using just Audi's perches (8j0512149KT but rear is about 1/4in lower than front in 3 row vehicle. After that I got Adapter Pad Kit from Emmanuele Design and tied with Audi's perches again and rear is about 1/2in higher than from with this setup. Move back to original perches (5QN512149) with EMD adapters. Almost leveled.


moist...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

LOL, and while I agree that it looks GREAT, there is this voice in my (OLD) head, that keeps asking...

"Why buy an SUV "type" vehicle, and then try to "slam" it?"

I don't think it's location, because I'm seeing a lot of owners from Canada (deep snow, no?) that are on this bandwagon....

My previous car was low enough, yet those owners were ALL over "slamming" them...



http://imgur.com/hWF0Fgl


I know, I know, get over it "Pops"....I'm trying...lol

Bob.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> LOL, and while I agree that it looks GREAT, there is this voice in my (OLD) head, that keeps asking...
> 
> "Why buy an SUV "type" vehicle, and then try to "slam" it?"
> 
> ...


I was going to get new Passat Wagon, but they would not sell it here and Allroad A6 is a bit out reach right now.


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Drove around in a ton of snow today. Did great.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

Got some new wheels and tires, not sure if I will be selling the og 20s or not yet...


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Popped a tire on my Tiguan and had to replace all 4 after 6,000 miles. Stupid expensive tires and no one had the Pirellis so now I’m on the Hancook’s which after driving home 1300 miles they seem fine.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Replaced the stock intake with the Neuspeed intake and also swapped the stock turbo inlet pipe for the CTS pipe.
They look awesome, but it took longer than I anticipated, some maybe attributed to healing stitches in my left index finger.
The CTS pipe, touted to be a 10 minute install took hours.
The Neuspeed intake, while my hand strength was a negative, went pretty much as expected.

I love the look and am hopeful for "some" advantage to these mods. (Went into it not expecting much).

I can post pics, but I think you all have seen this setup, no?

Bob.

EDIT: Pic added....

RE_EDIT: I will try to take a better (clearer) pic with my phone at some point (too lazy to go back out now, watching OSU lose...lol)


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Replaced the stock intake with the Neuspeed intake and also swapped the stock turbo inlet pipe for the CTS pipe.
> They look awesome, but it took longer than I anticipated, some maybe attributed to healing stitches in my left index finger.
> The CTS pipe, touted to be a 10 minute install took hours.
> The Neuspeed intake, while my hand strength was a negative, went pretty much as expected.
> ...


Buckeyes fought back!🏈


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Heh, I saw the WHOLE game...

You have to admit, though, they didn't play "OSU" football until very end.
I grew up in that "state up North", but I've lived here for almost 40 yrs., so based on longevity, I guess you could "infer" that I am a Buckeye (ow, that hurt!).

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally getting our Tig back from the dealer after 4 weeks of trying to sort out an issue with the sunroof. The issue was not a leak but a defective glass panel that had the seal damaged. It was the main glass that moves and has the built in seal. The glass panel had a bent metal peace that would cause the seal to be damaged which in turn damaged the main seal. They had to order 4 glass panels to get one that was good. Finally got this done and at the same time they replaced the electric parking brake and also did the ECU (24GB) recall on the vehicle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Heh, I saw the WHOLE game...
> 
> You have to admit, though, they didn't play "OSU" football until very end.
> I grew up in that "state up North", but I've lived here for almost 40 yrs., so based on longevity, I guess you could "infer" that I am a Buckeye (ow, that hurt!).
> ...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Dan, I grew up in the suburbs of Detroit.
Graduated from Western Michigan University with a BS in Computer Systems Engineering (back when it didn't cost 2 arms and 2 legs to attend college).
The only reason we moved to oHIo was because I had a sister-in-law who worked in employment recruiting. (strangely enough she did not play into my or my wife's employment).
3 sons later and almost 32 yrs. of working for the same company (now retired for 5 yrs), I am still here.

This was not the destination I desired.

SHIP happens.

Bob.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> Installed Bilstein B6 Performance Shocks & Struts for my 2020 Tiguan.


How did this turn out? Did this get rid of the clunk? Are you running the golf r springs?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whiteoak said:


> How did this turn out? Did this get rid of the clunk? Are you running the golf r springs?


Nope, the clunk on the front still there. It did not solve it. It ride stiffer in a good way and I don’t feel the sudden dive when making turn going into the highway or off. I’m on OEM springs.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Just had new shoes installed with CrossClimate2s. Still waiting on center caps that fit the new wheels. Don't mind the mud and dirt. It's slushy snow season right now. Lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Great looking wheels!!
Care to share the details?

Bob.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Great looking wheels!!
> Care to share the details?
> 
> Bob.


Thanks! These are forged replica Audi R8 wheels. Specs are 20x9 35mm 66.56 hub.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> Nope, the clunk on the front still there. It did not solve it. It ride stiffer in a good way and I don’t feel the sudden dive when making turn going into the highway or off. I’m on OEM springs.


Interesting. So I just double checked with bilstein and their drop kit(46-276001) for the tiguan is actually B6 and not B8 as I presumed from some other text they stated with their B12 kits. So its interesting that you are still getting bottoming on stock springs. Maybe the factory designed length was never enough for how much the suspension travels?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whiteoak said:


> Interesting. So I just double checked with bilstein and their drop kit(46-276001) for the tiguan is actually B6 and not B8 as I presumed from some other text they stated with their B12 kits. So its interesting that you are still getting bottoming on stock springs. Maybe the factory designed length was never enough for how much the suspension travels?


The clunk happen when the front wheels of the car hits a big drop going fast. I don’t think is the struts. It’s possibly the springs and other OEM suspension components. I thought the bilstein lowering Kit comes with the B8. Anyway, I don’t plan to go that route. I’m likely will trade in for the new Toyota 4Runner in 3 years.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

The wife’s car pouched some parts


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Dan, I grew up in the suburbs of Detroit.
> Graduated from Western Michigan University with a BS in Computer Systems Engineering (back when it didn't cost 2 arms and 2 legs to attend college).
> The only reason we moved to oHIo was because I had a sister-in-law who worked in employment recruiting. (strangely enough she did not play into my or my wife's employment).
> 3 sons later and almost 32 yrs. of working for the same company (now retired for 5 yrs), I am still here.
> ...


I kid, lol

I grew up in Canton, lived in White Lake for a while, and now live in Livonia


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone checked out Racingline.com, specifically air-intake-r600-r600evo


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Anyone checked out Racingline.com, specifically air-intake-r600-r600evo


I have the r600 in my 2019 Tig and my 2018 Golf R. Love it. The Evo is for the newer MQB EVO platform (mk8 golf) but I think the non evo is what you would still need for your 2022 Tig.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniRza said:


> Installed the Leyo Motorsport intake and the turbo muffler delete.
> Also have the K-Sport coilers on, which I am not happy with


How is the in cabin noise when just cruising around town, lazy on the throttle?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

This is a very quiet intake, you get a little more induction noise but I also have the Turbo Inlet Pipe from CTS. Its a closed box so at the end of the day it pulls in more fresh air with a wider opening but its pretty quiet. You need to get the one specific to the Tig in North America that requires the MAF sensor. I also special ordered the cloth filter variant rather than the foam one it comes with. ECS makes an inlet pipe as well thats compatible with the MAF. I'm tuned so thought it would make a nice upgrade to my overall breathing (I have a Golf R exhaust retrofitted as well). The OE intake on this car is more than adequate so I effectively did it for looks, a little bit of sound and its fun to have it look the same as my Golf R.


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

Installed rhinorack crossbars today


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but is there something going on with your bumper?
The picture makes it look like the driver's lower section is sticking out WAY more than the left????

Optics, maybe.
Sorry.

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm sorry, but is there something going on with your bumper?
> The picture makes it look like the driver's lower section is sticking out WAY more than the left????
> 
> Optics, maybe.
> ...


It's just angle and lighting.


----------



## Jay3k4 (Apr 11, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm sorry, but is there something going on with your bumper?
> The picture makes it look like the driver's lower section is sticking out WAY more than the left????
> 
> Optics, maybe.
> ...


Bumper is totally fine. Probably distortion from the wide angle


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Finally after almost three months I got one of these bad boys today. I am still waiting for the other one and just as I am thinking they look like a solid build I heard some rattling inside, opened one of the bulb covers/caps and these two small plastic parts “fell” out.
> 
> View attachment 140333
> 
> ...


Was this a plug and play upgrade where the Tig automatically detected AFS and it showed up on the menu or did you have to do some wiring and programming?


----------



## ratfalia (Apr 3, 2010)

Obligatory first post. 

2019 se Dark Moss Green Metallic Tigy w/ 30k miles that I bought for the wife. Jan 5th, 2022

This weekend:
Fully detailed it washed polished and waxed. 
Blacked out chrome (Plasti dip) ok results may take it to get it wrapped. (didn't to grill due to having the ali express covers on the way) 
blacked out rear emblem and SE badge 
Removed rear tint that some one put on top of the already tinted windows (couldn't see at night) 
Changed rear cargo light to led 
Added dynamic center caps
CERAKOTE trim pieces. Looks great will update on how long it lasts
Added arm rest console insert
Added vw emblem rubber cup holder inverts
Added Amazon rear hatch cover aftermarket. Not recommended. :/ 

Ordered parts on the way:
Ali express foglights
Led marker lights
Dash board console 
Black out grill inserts
Blacked out emblems 
Tuxmats
black aluminum Rear bummer protector 
Vw logo door lights
Rear under seat ac vent covers
R-line door hinge covers 
R-line steering wheel add on

Items I'm looking at adding:
Dynamic rear LED markers
Extra trunk lights Ali express. Wondering on wiring. 
Looking into aftermarket rear tailgate lifts (auto) 
Dash cams 
Probably wheels but I kind of like these 17's they don't look bad 
I would mind lowering it but it's the wife's car... So she will prob yell at me lol. But they look so good lowered lol. 
Prob will do ceramic tint. To keep out the heat. Located in Cali and in "winter" right now lol like high 60's lol but can already feel the heat. I have the big glass sun roof and I can already feel the heat. 
Debating on drilled and cross sloted rotors. Fronts seam to feel a bit warped and might as well upgrade.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

Reprogrammed my helix from gsw to Tiguan 7 seater. And bec headlamps came in.


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

ratfalia said:


> Obligatory first post.
> 
> 2019 se Dark Moss Green Metallic Tigy w/ 30k miles that I bought for the wife. Jan 5th, 2022
> 
> ...


@ratfalia nice work! Did you remove the chrome window trim and if so, did you find a guide on how to do it?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Busted out the new OBDELEVEN. Made some changes on 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line:
1. Lock vehicle from key-fob with ignition and engine running.
2. Display R Logo in Digital Cluster.
3. Change Digital Cluster Gauge Appearance w/ Narrow Font Lettering/Numbers
4. Lap Timer
5. Pulsing Start Button
6. Removed all Blocked screens for input into infotainment center while moving. Menus, Media, Navigation, etc.
7. Key-fob closes windows with long press
8. Disabled Seat Belt Warning
9. Disabled Ignition On Warning
(To make all of these changes, the Hood has to be open. Weird, but it worked.)

Attempted:
1. Remove Reverse Camera, "Look! Safe to move?" - car freaked out, all ACC systems error.
2. Gauge Needle Sweep - even though enabled, no sweep.

To Do:
1. Increase the amount of time before the vehicle alerts to steering input from driver.
2. Adjust Lane Assist to favor middle of road.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Pretty sure 7 worked in my vehicle with no coding. (It also does the Pano Roof)
Curious about 3.
Would like code for 6. 
Gauge sweep does not work with MIB3 vehicles (I know).
Let me know how you come out with the To Do list...please...

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pretty sure 7 worked in my vehicle with no coding. (It also does the Pano Roof)
> Curious about 3.
> Would like code for 6.
> Gauge sweep does not work with MIB3 vehicles (I know).
> ...


Windows Down works by default, not windows up. Pressing the door button and holding it closes the windows. The roll up with keyfob never worked for me.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmm.
You're right.
Normal scenario is hold the sensor on the door handle to close all windows and Pano.
Sorry. I misread.
I think a long press and hold (of the OPEN button) for mine will open all windows (not the Pano)

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hrmmm.
> You're right.
> Normal scenario is hold the sensor on the door handle to close all windows and Pano.
> Sorry. I misread.
> ...


Correct, but you can enable the pano to open as well but i don't personally care for the pano to open


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Busted out the new OBDELEVEN. Made some changes on 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line:
> 1. Lock vehicle from key-fob with ignition and engine running.
> 2. Display R Logo in Digital Cluster.
> 3. Change Digital Cluster Gauge Appearance w/ Narrow Font Lettering/Numbers
> ...


I don’t believe it’s possible to change #1 in your To Do list. If you do happen to figure out a way to do that, please share how though many others have not been able to do that.

One other you may want to consider is to keep the sunroof closing when you turn the car off. By default, if you turn off the car while it’s closing (in motion) it stops where it is.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> I don’t believe it’s possible to change #1 in your To Do list. If you do happen to figure out a way to do that, please share how though many others have not been able to do that.
> 
> One other you may want to consider is to keep the sunroof closing when you turn the car off. By default, if you turn off the car while it’s closing (in motion) it stops where it is.
> 
> ...


I don't use the sunroof much to be honest, I'm a vampire, the darker the better lol If I figure out the time before driver input is required I will certainly post it up.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I don't use the sunroof much to be honest, I'm a vampire, the darker the better lol If I figure out the time before driver input is required I will certainly post it up.


Pretty sure that timer is hard coded for obvious reasons. That said, there is a way to defeat (cheat) the system and keep that timer from even starting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratfalia (Apr 3, 2010)

Woozlewrangler said:


> @ratfalia nice work! Did you remove the chrome window trim and if so, did you find a guide on how to do it?


No I just Plasti dipped them. It's like a spray on (removal) vinal spray. It came out ok but may end up getting it wrapped instead.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Can you please share which adaptions you did to make 6;7;8;9 working?

Thanks!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

woozylv said:


> Can you please share which adaptions you did to make 6;7;8;9 working?
> 
> Thanks!


Disable ‘Auto-Unlock’ when putting in Park , Setting is under: 
Body Control 
Module 09 (Central Electronics), 
you have to adjust the adaption channel "(25)-Access control-Autounlock NAR" from "Active" to "Not Active". 
(I personally found by going to Coding instead of Adaption, and scrolling down to ZV Komfort, selecting ZV Komfort listed Autounlock NAR which I set to Not Active was the easiest way to locate this.) 

Disable ‘Ignition On’ Alarm  -'This disabled the ignition on alarm which is activated when the drivers door is opened.'
Module 17  
Adaptation 
Search ‘Ignition’ 
Select “Ignition Active Message, Actuator”  - Set to ‘No Display’

Allow enter address/text while driving including access to all Vehicle menus which were previously blocked while driving.
1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
(These remaining last steps 5. - 7. weren't necessary, up to you...)
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)

Seat Belt Warning Deactivation - ' Disables the audible seat belt warning.'
Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard) 
Adaptation 
Select : Disable channel belt warning 
Value:Yes 
Control unit long coding 
Byte 0
 Bit 2-4 Deactivate
Open/close windows with keyfob


Windows open when holding down the unlock button on the key fob. - 'Also close when holding lock button.'

-Select Control Unit 09 (Central Electronics)
-Security Access 31347
-Select Adaptations
-ZV Komfort
-Set Funk Komfort Schliessen: Not Active -> Active (**This is the only setting you should have to change, but in case your key-fob isn't programmed to open your windows I've included those below.)
-Set Funk Komfort Oefnnen: Not Active -> Active
-Set Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active
-Set Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active

(9) – Zugangskontrolle 2 – SAD Richtung Komfortöffnen auswählen Change to Active
Windows operate after turning off ignition and opening door
Lets you still operate windows after turning off ignition and opening door

-Select Control Unit 09
-Select Adaptations
-Select ZV Komfort
-Set Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen: Active -> Not Active
 Lap Timer Activation Enable the Lap Timer in the cluster.
Select Control unit 17 (Dashboard) Control unit Long Coding Byte 1 Bit 3 Activate
 Lock Vehicle With Remote While Running
09 - Central Electronics
Security Code 31347
Adaptation 
Set (1) Access control - Funk bei Klemm 15 ein to Active


Change Digital Dash Themes - 'Change the gauges theme to different styes'

-Select Control Unit 17
-Select Adaptations
-Set Display depiction : Choose version (changes on dash in real time)

Add R Logo to Digital Dash
Change the gauges theme to different styes

-Select Control Unit 17
-Select Adaptations
-Search R Logo : Once Selected… Choose version (changes on dash in real time)

Known Security Codes!
Module access codes:
Module (01): 27971 
Module (03): 40168 
Module (09): 31347 
Module (10): 71679 
Module (13): 14117 
Module (17): 25327 or 20103 
Module (19): 20103 
Module (44): 19249 
Module (5F): 20103 
Module (A5): 20103


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

ratfalia said:


> No I just Plasti dipped them. It's like a spray on (removal) vinal spray. It came out ok but may end up getting it wrapped instead.


@ratfalia sorry, I didn't phrase my question so well. Meant to ask if you found instructions/tips on how to remove the chrome window trim before plasti dipping them. For wrapping, is that essentially doing it yourself with a roll of blackout vinyl or something more tailored?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@Burkett.ACB , how did you get the speed limit on the dash?

Also, I had tried the Select Depiction thing a few months ago and it didn't work.
But, I didn't have the hood open, will try again, thanks!

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @Burkett.ACB , how did you get the speed limit on the dash?
> 
> Also, I had tried the Select Depiction thing a few months ago and it didn't work.
> But, I didn't have the hood open, will try again, thanks!
> ...


MUST HAVE HOOD OPEN FOR THE 22 TIGUAN!!!! 
- ya, the depictions one if tough, the Tiguan only has 4 versions, and two of them are the stock gauges, where it changes things if the FONT and the alternate split view screen. When you select them, make sure to flip through your different views to see all the changes. But the STOCK gauges and what Gauges you see in the photos I posted are the only gauges for our model available. (Least that's what it seems like.)

The Speed Limit in Display is in your Settings for your vehicle safety features. Go to CAR, ASSISTANCE SYSTEMS (I think), tap on the Speed Limit sign in the displayed image, you can enable the road signs show in display. This is automatically configured on all new 22' Tiguan SEL from factory without having to code anything.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Pretty sure the 21 has the same digital dash as the 22's (mine looks just like yours with WHITE LED's going up for GAS and Water TEMP).
I know I don't have the selection for the SPEED LIMIT in my Assist area (but I can look again).
I'm not real crazy about the VW nav system. At least for me, I get very few street names on my maps.
In fact when I was at my dealer, which is located just off of I-70 and I-75 (major crossroads for the US) it didn't even display NAMES/NUMBERS....dumb.
I use WAZE, and while you can't move it to the dash, it does show turn info in the dash.

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pretty sure the 21 has the same digital dash as the 22's (mine looks just like yours with WHITE LED's going up for GAS and Water TEMP).
> I know I don't have the selection for the SPEED LIMIT in my Assist area (but I can look again).
> I'm not real crazy about the VW nav system. At least for me, I get very few street names on my maps.
> In fact when I was at my dealer, which is located just off of I-70 and I-75 (major crossroads for the US) it didn't even display NAMES/NUMBERS....dumb.
> ...


My bad, just realized you have the 21', I'm not sure if you can enable it for your year depending on the equipment you have...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I WAS just able to bring up the R-Line logo (not your new one, but the older one). Pretty sweet.
I'll have to dig around a bit to see if/where I'm able to enable that speed limit info....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I WAS just able to bring up the R-Line logo (not your new one, but the older one). Pretty sweet.
> I'll have to dig around a bit to see if/where I'm able to enable that speed limit info....
> 
> Bob.


Can you snag some photos of your flaps from the rear at the lowest part. Want to see how far the flaps hang and then like the rear, tire level height along the side of the car to see how far they also stick out over the wheel housing.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe you can tell from these....
































Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Maybe you can tell from these....
> 
> View attachment 150585
> 
> ...


Can you snag photos of the side profile, as if you were standing alongside the back corner of the car looking forward from the rear to the front of the hood. Want to see how far the plastic also stick out as it sits on the wheel well plastic. I do like the heights though! Lemme know if you need an example


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Like this but from the rear forward, if you can! I super appreciate it!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmm.
Let me drag my 64 yr. old A$$ out into the 45° garage and do that 
The "poke" is NOT obnoxious.
Actually, like the fitment is PERFECT.
For < $30 how can you go wrong....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just checked.
The garage is 41° F.

LOL

Bob.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Just checked.
> The garage is 41° F.
> 
> LOL
> ...


Okay, I have to.....41 F is 5 C.....thats pretty warm....we just had -30 C here in Calgary.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bitches 

Yeah, I'm a P#ssy....

(I took these pics months ago.....)

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Fair enough lol I ordered them lol


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 150592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha. I too have the mud flaps. I don't have pics but they do look great! Very OEM, nothing offensive. Keeps the snow and rocks from hitting the car and helps when I've got the spacers on in the summer with my lowered ride height too. Very happy with mine.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@mattchatr , I really LOVE all your posts.
You have been a huge influence on my journey forward in this platform....

Thank You.

Bob.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Disable ‘Auto-Unlock’ when putting in Park , Setting is under:
> Body Control
> Module 09 (Central Electronics),
> you have to adjust the adaption channel "(25)-Access control-Autounlock NAR" from "Active" to "Not Active".
> ...


Thank you, this is very helpful! cheers!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Changed the speedo top end and speed variables.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, care to share details?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Again, care to share details?
> 
> Bob.


instruments> adaptations> tachometer end value> Change version 0 to which ever version (design you prefer) I believe this is version 6. It changes in real time when applying the version so see which one you like most. There are tons of versions.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

0-60 in 7.265 seconds. Unitronic Stage1 91 octane tune. So same time as the Beetle and Atlas for the same year. Goal is to get this into the 6 second range without any major changes.


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 141312
> View attachment 141314
> View attachment 141315
> View attachment 141316
> ...



Hey anyway you can send link for tint


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

akagaby93 said:


> Hey anyway you can send link for tint


Hey akagaby93,

The window tint on the front is FormulaONE PINNACLE SERIES 25% (not cheap but worth it)
https://llumar.com/na/en/automotive/window-tint/ceramic/formulaone-pinnacle/
The rear tint is also the same company.
Professionally installed.


----------



## SmooVTEX (May 10, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> I have the r600 in my 2019 Tig and my 2018 Golf R. Love it. The Evo is for the newer MQB EVO platform (mk8 golf) but I think the non evo is what you would still need for your 2022 Tig.


I have the same one, and love it. By trial and error I found out that the Racingline part number ends in "602" as that's the version which includes the MAF version of the filter element for our cars. . . Same for their turbo inlet.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

got some goodies in mail


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 150592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look really nice (the mudflaps). Apologies if you already posted a link to where you got them, but can you shoot me the link? Also, did you have to remove the wheels to install them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> These look really nice (the mudflaps). Apologies if you already posted a link to where you got them, but can you shoot me the link? Also, did you have to remove the wheels to install them?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


US $16.87 77％ Off | Mud-Flap for Volkswagen VW Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender MudGuard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap auto Accessories Car Fender 4 PCS








16.87US $ 77% OFF|Mud-flap For Volkswagen Vw Tiguan Rline Lphev Fender Mudguard Splash Flap Mudguards Mud Flap Auto Accessories Car Fender 4 Pcs - Mudguards - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Be sure to order the R Line version if that's what you have. They are nice and low profile. Fit perfectly. Fronts are easy to install, turn your wheel out and away for either side you install. The rears were a bit more challenging, just used a short handle bit driver to accomplish the goal. All existing screws / holes work, no modding or drilling to make fit, aligns perfectly with existing factory wheel liner screws.


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

Took delivery on 12/23, and plates came in this week. Put them on today, was so beautiful out so Had to take a few pics!


----------



## FrenchTiguan (12 mo ago)

CBtsi33 said:


> Parting out my tiguan. Bought a summer car (135i) and will keep the tig stock for the wife.
> 
> 21in oem audi wheels (forged) + Pirelli Pzero


hey, what is the bumper lip u've installed?


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 151014
> 
> 
> Changed the speedo top end and speed variables.


Which version speed is this? I can't find one that has the mph up to 180. I'm using version 4.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> Which version speed is this? I can't find one that has the mph up to 180. I'm using version 4.


Hi Tigloo, this is Version 4. However, you change the Speedo variables in a different area  Your looking for instruments> adaptations> tachometer end value> Change version 0 to which ever version (design you prefer.) I believe this is version 6. ... LOTS of versions to choose from. I say the 180 top end value is a solid number for the NAR Tiguan and you can adjust the variables as well... so go through it and decide which one works best for you.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Hi Tigloo, this is Version 4. However, you change the Speedo variables in a different area  Your looking for instruments> adaptations> tachometer end value> Change version 0 to which ever version (design you prefer.) I believe this is version 6. ... LOTS of versions to choose from. I say the 180 top end value is a solid number for the NAR Tiguan and you can adjust the variables as well... so go through it and decide which one works best for you.


Ah, that's what I was trying to look for. lol I'll take a look at that. Thanks!!


----------



## ZaijiaN (Mar 23, 2004)

These just arrived today:









1. Keyfob cover: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08RDB3HXD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
2. Pocket liners by CupHolderHero: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLVF8T8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
3. Center console organizer: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JJJHX8D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

ZaijiaN said:


> These just arrived today:
> View attachment 153811
> 
> 
> ...


I did the white trim versions of the pocket liners. So clean with the black leather and white stitching piping on the seats.


----------



## ZaijiaN (Mar 23, 2004)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I did the white trim versions of the pocket liners. So clean with the black leather and white stitching piping on the seats.


I was thinking about those, are they glow in the dark?? But went with blue to match the paint.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

ZaijiaN said:


> I was thinking about those, are they glow in the dark?? But went with blue to match the paint.


They do glow in the dark, IF, you blast them with direct bright light. Thankfully the internal LEDS aren't enough to activate the glow so it just looks super clean. But if I want to, I can blast them with my flashlight. They are really intense when lit up lol I wasn't expecting it to be honest.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Haven't done it yet but will install these once it gets a bit warmer. A NPM (because I like my warranty and just need a tiny boost) and a color-match spoiler extension. 😁


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tigloo said:


> Haven't done it yet but will install these once it gets a bit warmer. A NPM (because I like my warranty and just need a tiny boost) and a color-match spoiler extension. 😁
> 
> View attachment 153995


Where did you get the spolier extension?


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

locoandroid69 said:


> Where did you get the spolier extension?


Carid.com. Not OEM but perfect OEM fit. I opted for the painted one for extra $ but it looks great.

Unpainted: T5i® WT-14318-UNPAINTED - Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline Spoiler (Unpainted)
Painted: T5i® WT-14318-PAINTED - Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline Spoiler (Painted)


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Tigloo said:


> Carid.com. Not OEM but perfect OEM fit. I opted for the painted one for extra $ but it looks great.
> 
> Unpainted: T5i® WT-14318-UNPAINTED - Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline Spoiler (Unpainted)
> Painted: T5i® WT-14318-PAINTED - Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline Spoiler (Painted)


Is this the one that goes over the factory installed?


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

locoandroid69 said:


> Is this the one that goes over the factory installed?


Yep, that one.


----------



## CTurner2022 (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingputt323 said:


> Here is My 2021 R-Line Black with 22” Wheels & Tires
> View attachment 107652


Any way I can get a link to where you ordered these wheels? Can’t seem to find them. Thanks!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazon.com: Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019 : Automotive


Buy Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019: Turn Signal Assemblies & Lenses - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Anyone know if these will work for 2022? I don't think anythings changed... but I could be wrong?


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Amazon.com: Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019 : Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019: Turn Signal Assemblies & Lenses - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Yep, nothing changed, and I just transferred the ones I had on my 2018 to my 2022. They work so now they match the dynamic turn signals in our headlights. Lol


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> Yep, nothing changed, and I just transferred the ones I had on my 2018 to my 2022. They work so now they match the dynamic turn signals in our headlights. Lol


----------



## CTurner2022 (Jan 3, 2022)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Amazon.com: Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019 : Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019: Turn Signal Assemblies & Lenses - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Got mine through UroTuning, and they went in great and look amazing: LED Dynamic/Sequential Mirror Turn Signals - VW Tiguan - Smoked


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 154331





CTurner2022 said:


> Got mine through UroTuning, and they went in great and look amazing: LED Dynamic/Sequential Mirror Turn Signals - VW Tiguan - Smoked


I saw those but as I understand it, the inside mirror piece is blacked out and you can't see the indicator light shine through from the driver pov?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Amazon.com: Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019 : Automotive
> 
> 
> Buy Dynamic LED Side Mirror Sequential Turn Signal Light Blinker Indicator For Volkswagen Tiguan MK2 2017-2019: Turn Signal Assemblies & Lenses - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


Seconded. I have the same ones and moved them from my 2018 to my 2022. No issues at all.


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

locoandroid69 said:


> Is this the one that goes over the factory installed?


Does it keep the back any cleaner?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

okydokey said:


> Does it keep the back any cleaner?


No not really but it adds +20 for charisma 😎


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know where to get black mirror caps (22' Tiguan) would be down for the matte silver finishes as well...


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Installed some OEM mudflaps and while doing that installed my LED fogs. Looks much better now with all the lights matching. Just need to find a white side marker now as the orange needs to go.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Bmanx said:


> Just need to find a white side marker now as the orange needs to go.











LED Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Clear Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan


Update those old and cracked side markers with these new clear LED side markers and give your vehicle a more aggressive look! Uses new amber LEDs, and is super easy to install. Simply remove your old side marker, and replace it with the new one. Sold as a pair (Left and Right) Fitment: VW Beetle...




www.urotuning.com













Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Clear Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan


Update those old and cracked side markers with these new clear side markers and give your vehicle a more aggressive look! Uses the original bulbs, and is super easy to install. Simply remove your old side marker, and replace it with the new one. Sold as a pair (Left and Right) Fitment: VW Beetle...




www.urotuning.com






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

The clear side marker with the amber led strip is the way


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

And that will give you? (an Amber side marker?)

Not understanding some of these mods....

Bob.

Actually, I DO get it.
The clear marker is better on "some" colors....
Is a clear side marker with white/clear lights not legal?


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

The clear side led markers are now ordered. Will clean up the side of the vehicle instead of the orange blemish that is currently installed.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> And that will give you? (an Amber side marker?)
> 
> Not understanding some of these mods....
> 
> ...


Will show you the difference when they are installed. Just a personal style choice.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bmanx said:


> Will show you the difference when they are installed. Just a personal style choice.


Most mods are 

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not always as most of the mods are performance based with our vehicles. More power and better handling typically. It does need to look good as well. Just maybe 50/50 on the Tiggy and more like 75/25 on our Alltrack.


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

I posted mine above.. I think they tie it together well on cardinal red. I’d fine amber housings more flattering on other colors.. but cardinal red isn’t one.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ours is white so it should almost be seamless


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Side markers!

You guys go 

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Woozlewrangler said:


> Was this a plug and play upgrade where the Tig automatically detected AFS and it showed up on the menu or did you have to do some wiring and programming?


Just plug and play LEDs with dynamic turn signals. No AFS


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tried to install the mirror signals today, mirror caps wouldn't budge. Didn't want to break them so back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I get that. I did them on my Alltrack but in the Tiguan and the mirrors having, cameras, indicators and more, I am not doing sequential signals.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

February 7, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

Picked up a 2022 Oryx White Highline R-Line from the dealer on Friday. Installed pre-facelift Euro Highline tails on the Sunday.








Added the Warning Triangle that was left over from the GTI I traded in.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Picked up a 2022 Oryx White Highline R-Line from the dealer on Friday. Installed pre-facelift Euro Highline tails on the Sunday.
> View attachment 156591
> 
> Added the Warning Triangle that was left over from the GTI I traded in.
> View attachment 156594


Nice! Where you get those tails and what coding did you have to do for it? Thanks!


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

Tigloo said:


> Nice! Where you get those tails and what coding did you have to do for it? Thanks!


I found a used set on eBay.de. Minimal coding changes after installing a wire harness.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

> Picked up a 2022 Oryx White Highline R-Line from the dealer on Friday. Installed pre-facelift Euro Highline tails on the Sunday.


Oh hey, I think I'm looking for this answer. I have a 2020 Tig that I fitted with Euro tail (w/ambers). I'm in the beginging stages of moving to a 2022 Tig. I took my Euro tails off in the hopes they will still fit. I guess it's true then? They didn't change the rear tails on 2022 ?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Picked up a 2022 Oryx White Highline R-Line from the dealer on Friday. Installed pre-facelift Euro Highline tails on the Sunday.
> 
> Added the Warning Triangle that was left over from the GTI I traded in.
> View attachment 156594


Happen to have a PN for the warning triangle? Was wondering which one fits our cars.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Happen to have a PN for the warning triangle? Was wondering which one fits our cars.


Part #: 000-093-055-AA


----------



## Ja87sm (Oct 15, 2021)

Silver ‘Dillo


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I know this is worst picture ever; I was in a hurry. But I finally got my H&R springs installed.

My ECS Tuning performance induction kit also just arrived. Gonna install that this weekend.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Any one found an led side marker worth any quality?


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

TarikE said:


> I know this is worst picture ever; I was in a hurry. But I finally got my H&R springs installed.
> 
> My ECS Tuning performance induction kit also just arrived. Gonna install that this weekend.
> View attachment 156927


Hi, looking good! can you please share a part numbers for H&R springs? Thanks!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Any one found an led side marker worth any quality?
> 
> View attachment 157011


I got the smoked with orange LEDs. Installed for maybe 6 months now, currently in a harsh winter and they are holding up just fine. I have no burnt-out LEDs like you do…yet anyway. 

Quality of mine I would say are just as good as the OEM, non-LED one that came with the car from the factory. Got mine from AliExpress.

When you installed it, after connecting the pigtail to the OEM connector, did you also then attach the connector to the LED housing to seal it up?




















Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk of


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Do the front side markers from 2018-2021 fit a 2022 with the new parking sensors?

Thinking of upgrading my 2020 to 2022.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jonese said:


> Do the front side markers from 2018-2021 fit a 2022 with the new parking sensors?
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my 2020 to 2022.


Yes they do.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> I got the smoked with orange LEDs. Installed for maybe 6 months now, currently in a harsh winter and they are holding up just fine. I have no burnt-out LEDs like you do…yet anyway.
> 
> Quality of mine I would say are just as good as the OEM, non-LED one that came with the car from the factory. Got mine from AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Yes of course. I got mine from a seller on eBay. He's been EXTREMELY helpful and understanding in resending replacements. But as of yesterday this marks now the THIRD left hand side marker since their purchase in December and the second right side marker I've had to replace due to faulty LEDs. I don't know if just the soldering is heating up prematurely failing. Might pull one of my previous bad ones apart and see if I can modify it.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

woozylv said:


> Hi, looking good! can you please share a part numbers for H&R springs? Thanks!


I'm out of town now and a part number doesn't show on the Tire Rack receipt. See what Bob posted below…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Only 2 sets of H&R springs on TireRack.com.
One is "Raising"










The other is "Lowering"










Bob.


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

If anyone was wondering how the tiguan will look in atlas wheels (prisma) 245/60/18
Looks like an overland


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

TarikE said:


> I know this is worst picture ever; I was in a hurry. But I finally got my H&R springs installed.
> 
> My ECS Tuning performance induction kit also just arrived. Gonna install that this weekend.
> View attachment 156927


Can you post up some side shots


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Installed my modified stock intake today with the drilled out front plate ( picture shows the old one with the blocked part) block off plate on the back (euro back plate shown installed) and new filter with better flow. Will install turbo inlet elbow at some point soon.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Can you post up some side shots


It’s too cold and dark to take a pic outside. Will get some better ones this week. I’m thinking a front lip and maybe a spoiler extension and then I’m done for a bit.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Only 2 sets of H&R springs on TireRack.com.
> One is "Raising"
> 
> View attachment 157283
> ...


Thank you Bob!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

TarikE said:


> It’s too cold and dark to take a pic outside. Will get some better ones this week. I’m thinking a front lip and maybe a spoiler extension and then I’m done for a bit.
> View attachment 158007


And this is the spring set that advertises a drop 1.2" f & r?


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> And this is the spring set that advertises a drop 1.2" f & r?


Yep. Been driving on them for about 500 miles now. You definitely know you’re lowered but the springs don’t ride harsh at all.


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> I got the smoked with orange LEDs. Installed for maybe 6 months now, currently in a harsh winter and they are holding up just fine. I have no burnt-out LEDs like you do…yet anyway.
> 
> Quality of mine I would say are just as good as the OEM, non-LED one that came with the car from the factory. Got mine from AliExpress.
> 
> ...


hey bro you have a link?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Bmanx said:


> Installed my modified stock intake today with the drilled out front plate ( picture shows the old one with the blocked part) block off plate on the back (euro back plate shown installed) and new filter with better flow. Will install turbo inlet elbow at some point soon.
> View attachment 158006
> 
> View attachment 158005


Interested in this. Did you modify the stock one or is this a new part?


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

On my 2018 Alltrack I had done the modified stock inlet. Since we have a 2018 Tiguan all the parts are a direct swap. The Alltrack is now running a full IE inlet which is a lot more noise and I know the wife would not like that.

Front inlet has the Euro block off plate (from ECS) installed (passanger side).
Front inlet has the other side drilled out to allow more air to enter the airbox (drive side)
Snow grate removed inside airbox
K&N filter installed in airbox.
Working on installing a CTS turbo elbow inlet. Just need to find a time when the wife can't see me working on her vehicle as she did not want it modified other than the tune.
Was going to do the turbo muffler delete like I have on my Alltrack but not so sure and not so sold on that.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

akagaby93 said:


> hey bro you have a link?


Bro??? 

I got mine from AliExpress as I mentioned in my response. Quick search there you should find plenty of vendors there selling it. I can’t find/remember what seller I used as it was about a year or so ago. I do seem to remember that the Tiguan and new Beetle use the same one though I think.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Drin logu said:


> If anyone was wondering how the tiguan will look in atlas wheels (prisma) 245/60/18
> Looks like an overland


Do they run at all? Those are super meaty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Bro???
> 
> I got mine from AliExpress as I mentioned in my response. Quick search there you should find plenty of vendors there selling it. I can’t find/remember what seller I used as it was about a year or so ago. I do seem to remember that the Tiguan and new Beetle use the same one though I think.
> 
> ...


You can find out. Just go back to your AliExpress account and look at orders. It’ll be there. Then you can tell us. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You can find out. Just go back to your AliExpress account and look at orders. It’ll be there. Then you can tell us. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point, but would take a fair bit of searching through my history to find it. But also, I don’t want to appear to be endorsing a particular seller, then have someone buy from them, have a bad experience then blame me.

Seriously, tons of them on AliExpress and I just picked one at random when I bought mine. They are likely all the same part anyway regardless of the seller there.

If it were hard to find or if I had an exceptional experience with the seller, perhaps then I would spend the time looking up the history and recommend a link. Not sure that’s the case here.









35.99US $ 10% OFF|For Vw Beetle 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018 2019 Tiguan 2018 2019 2020 2021 Led Front Bumper Side Marker Light Lamp 2pcs - Signal Lamp - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

_Removed previous post_ Changing it up a bit... coming soon...


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

kickice24 said:


> Installed my hitch. Huge thanks to whomever posted that tip about needing a pick tool to pull the front nuts back down, since they're spring loaded.
> View attachment 113178
> View attachment 113179


Nice dude. So online it says the rating is 1500lbs. How much more can you pull without screwing the car up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Agreed
> Even with a tune we can't get there....
> Why?
> 
> Bob.


What’s the best we can do with North American tigs using a tune? Without voiding the warranty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

wannatdi said:


> What’s the best we can do with North American tigs using a tune? Without voiding the warranty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the Apr with warranty. After my factory warranty quit I switched to the Apr 91. No issues what so ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm almost leaning towards the Neuspeed power module to avoid TD1. Anyone have any experience with them? Good, bad?


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

I added the led bulb for the trunk - huge difference. Much brighter. Did the wife’s also. You have to MDS sure it faces out since it is backed.
Also added the 4Motion console part from ECS Tuning.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I knew I wouldn't be able to quit after installing the H&R springs and spacers. The stock 19s on my '22 still look too small and sucked in. So I ordered some Niche 20's with wider tires. Should be installed Saturday. I'll post pics as soon as I get them on.


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Do they run at all? Those are super meaty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They feel heavy but i dont feel the nyc potholes anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

2021 SE R-Line Black
Audi S3 springs and Audi TT rear spring pads (roughly 2" drop)
B2BFAB Start/Stop delete
VW Accessory rear spoiler
Kill All Wipers rear wiper delete
Rear bumper reflectors wrapped in black vinyl
2022 Tiguan rear emblem - color matched backing, blacked out VW
2022 Tiguan R-Line fender and door badges
2022 Tiguan Front emblem (modified to fit) wrapped with smoked tint
2022 Tiguan R-Line grill emblem (modified to fit)
Dynamic center aps (2022 style-new logo)
Grill chrome strips wrapped in black vinyl
Clear side markers
Headlight and fog light bulbs swapped to LED
Drop in filter
Various OBDeleven mods - gauge sweep, windows with fob, fade in/out dash lights, brake lights as tail lights, etc.

























































..


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

LWBRWcllctv said:


> 2021 SE R-Line Black
> Audi S3 springs and Audi TT rear spring pads (roughly 2" drop)
> ..


Are you using just the factory S3 springs or aftermarket?

I just bought my Tiguan last week and I was in my driveway with a tape measure this morning thinking 2" would be the pefect drop.


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

GmanFL1 said:


> Are you using just the factory S3 springs or aftermarket?
> 
> I just bought my Tiguan last week and I was in my driveway with a tape measure this morning thinking 2" would be the pefect drop.


Factory S3 springs. I was thinking about getting the H&R springs but a buddy got new suspension for his S3 and gave me his stock springs. Couldn’t turn down a free drop lol. Eventually I’m going to upgrade to coilovers to get a little more dialed in, but it rides pretty good now and it’s still very usable for hauling the kids around and being a work horse when needed.


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

LWBRWcllctv said:


> 2021 SE R-Line Black
> Audi S3 springs and Audi TT rear spring pads (roughly 2" drop)
> B2BFAB Start/Stop delete
> VW Accessory rear spoiler
> ...


Looks great! York, VW?


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Finally got the rims installed. Niche Form 20x8.5 with 245/45r20 tires. H&R springs.

I have the ECS flush spacer kit but not sure if I’m gonna use it. Probably could use a little more poke.


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

Jesse1983 said:


> Looks great! York, VW?


Yeah, good eyes lol. I’m a service advisor there.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I just notice you said you got the OBD11 gauge sweep to work?
Do you have a digital dash?

I didn't get mine to work (but then again, that was one of the first things I tried AND I did NOT have my hood open....

May have to try it again (my light dimming didn't work either, again hood NOT open).

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

what is the width of the stock 2022 SEL R Line wheels, anyone know off the top of their head**


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> what is the width of the stock SEL R Line 20's, anyone know off the top of their head


8.5” width for 2020 SE R-Line.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

ckspeed68 said:


> 8.5” width for 2020 SE R-Line.


I messed up my question, lol

what is the width of the stock 2022 SEL R Line wheels, anyone know off the top of their head**


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I had the Apr with warranty. After my factory warranty quit I switched to the Apr 91. No issues what so ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am considering the APR+ tune. How did you like it?


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

VT1.8T said:


> I am considering the APR+ tune. How did you like it?


I've had the APR+ tune for 15k miles using 91 oct and I like it. It's pricey but makes the acceleration more tolerable for me. It doesn't make it "fast" but it's better than stock, especially above 2.5-3k RPM. Your expectations will vary based on what you're used to. I come from GTI and 330i so not super powerful cars but the stock Tiguan was too slow for me. APR+ tune is decent but still not as fast as I'd want it.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

dragonpalm said:


> I've had the APR+ tune for 15k miles using 91 oct and I like it. It's pricey but makes the acceleration more tolerable for me. It doesn't make it "fast" but it's better than stock, especially above 2.5-3k RPM. Your expectations will vary based on what you're used to. I come from GTI and 330i so not super powerful cars but the stock Tiguan was too slow for me. APR+ tune is decent but still not as fast as I'd want it.


Thanks. I traded a 2.0t Accord for the Tiguan and had a 2017 GTI before that. Not expecting the same performance as either of those but some more torque would be nice


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

dragonpalm said:


> APR+ tune is decent but still not as fast as I'd want it.


Can you share a little bit more on the APR+ tune? Price? HP and Torque? Experience? Would you go a different route if you could do it again? I think that with 30HP AND a bit more torque this SUV will be A LOT more pleasant to drive.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

I went with the Unitronic Stage1 91 octane tune. We had the 24GB update from VW and then tune and it was very different from original stock form. So it was a jump of 43/69 so now at 227hp / 290 lb-ft. If you jump up to the 93 file you get up to 249hp / 304 lb-ft.

The Stage1 tune feels strong.


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I just notice you said you got the OBD11 gauge sweep to work?
> Do you have a digital dash?
> 
> I didn't get mine to work (but then again, that was one of the first things I tried AND I did NOT have my hood open....
> ...


No digital dash, not a SEL-P. Nothing worked the first time I tried, then I read about having the hood open and everything worked.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Can you share a little bit more on the APR+ tune? Price? HP and Torque? Experience? Would you go a different route if you could do it again? I think that with 30HP AND a bit more torque this SUV will be A LOT more pleasant to drive.


APR+ is their stage 1 tune (most conservative) that comes with a limited powertrain warranty and cost $999.95. Supposedly, it bumps the Tiguan to 234 HP (+45), 270 ft-lbs TQ (+59). More information is found on their website: APR ECU-20T-EA888-3B-T APR ECU Upgrade - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3B (Transverse)

My experience is that it's definitely quicker than stock, especially above 3k RPM. But if you don't push it, you likely won't notice much. Sport mode makes the sleepy transmission wake up but I suspect the Aisin unit holds it back. I have not done any times testing but I would guess 0-60 is probably in the high 7 second range vs. stock 4Motion of high 8s / low 9s. APR says you can use 87 octane but 91+ is recommended. I have always used premium which is 91 in WA. I do recommend the tune if you can swing the cost but still on the fence whether the APR+ was worth it since I've never used the warranty. I guess it's peace of mind incase anything happens but APR is pretty reputable so I expect it to be fine for as long as I keep the car. I don't plan on any other power mods.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

On our Unitronic Stage 1 91 tune we were able to do a 0-60 in 7.237 seconds. Will be updating the air intake and maybe put in some better quality gas and getting a Dragy to test both vehicles.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VT1.8T said:


> I am considering the APR+ tune. How did you like it?


It’s great. More power for merging and passing. You ain’t gonna win stop light drags but it’s how it should feel for and suv. Once your factory warranty runs out jump to the 91 tune. It’s free. I would have done 93 tune but it’s not as common in the midwest. Plus 91 is the only octane level that is available without ethanol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Why on earth would you pick a 91 octane without ethanol? That is why I use the station I do is because they have ethanol in their 91 fuel.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

*BENEFITS OF NON-ETHANOL GAS*


*IMPROVES MILEAGE*
Pure gas gives drivers better mileage. This is because gas mixtures like E10 and E15 have less free energy due to the added ethanol. According to Mike McCarthy, a Senior Energy Researcher for Toyota, and Ford spokesman Paul Seredynski, regular and premium gases can reduce your gas mileage by up to three percent. Even if three percent may seem small, it can add up in the long run. Compared to regular and premium gas mixtures, non-ethanol gas is better for your overall mileage.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Since I'm posting, I will add what I did NOT do to my Tiguan today (trying to supply some humor)....

An unusual 60ish day for February 21st in SW oHIo.

I thought about giving the Tig a bath, but decided to take care of more important "business"

I have a 90+lb. 11 yr old Black Lab that is very diligent in her outdoor maneuvers. 

Today was my chance to cut my post winter task in the backyard to near nothing.

Scooper in hand, I spent close to an hour, and a plastic grocery bag...to victory!

To those that do not find this humorous, I get it. My shoes did not either.

Just sharing...

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s great. More power for merging and passing. You ain’t gonna win stop light drags but it’s how it should feel for and suv. Once your factory warranty runs out jump to the 91 tune. It’s free. I would have done 93 tune but it’s not as common in the midwest. Plus 91 is the only octane level that is available without ethanol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


perfect. More power for passing is all I’m looking for.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Took out the front door panels to get a better idea of what is behind the door to change the inside speakers.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Took out the front door panels to get a better idea of what is behind the door to change the inside speakers.


which speakers are you thinking of?


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

LWBRWcllctv said:


> Yeah, good eyes lol. I’m a service advisor there.


cool, and hi neighbor. that's where we take our vws.


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Jesse1983 said:


> cool, and hi neighbor. that's where we take our vws.


The York area is strong with Tiguans 👍


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Draw-tite Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2"


How much of a PITA was it? I need to install a 2" hitch so I take the 1-up bike rack off the Pilot and put it on the Tiguan.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

VT1.8T said:


> How much of a PITA was it? I need to install a 2" hitch so I take the 1-up bike rack off the Pilot and put it on the Tiguan.


Definitively not a quick install, had to hammer it into place and a lot of adjusting lining up the holes. Worse install I have done on the Tig by far. But I saved the 300 UHAUL was charging me👍🏽


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Definitively not a quick install, had to hammer it into place and a lot of adjusting lining up the holes. Worse install I have done on the Tig by far. But I saved the 300 UHAUL was charging me👍🏽


Thanks. I installed the hitch on my wife's Pilot. Sounds about the same level of difficulty.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I found it not too bad. It really depends on "tolerances" in aligning up the holes and how much "gunk" they used spraying under the car that you need to remove.

I found it MUCH easier to remove the exhause starting at the mid point (and make sure you brace up the engine side so that it doesn't hang in the wind).


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

APR Tune for the 2022 Tiguan with new box codes is now available, I'm scheduled in on Friday to get mine done


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

Got the APR 93 tune today for my 2020 R-Line. It's not bad for the price. Makes the car much better. Still nowhere near my 21 Sorento SX with the JB4, but I like the Tiguan way better.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

woozylv said:


> which speakers are you thinking of?


After A LOT of research I purchased today the 6.5 infinity kappa components for front and rear, my amp can run them at 2ohms and i have been very happy with infinity products before, they are after all made by harman. Speakers from ebay and ring adapters from the doors and harness from crutchfied. Now we wait for UPS. Anyone wants new fender tweeters for 20 bucks shipped? 😂


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

Passatb7tdi said:


> After A LOT of research I purchased today the 6.5 infinity kappa components for front and rear, my amp can run them at 2ohms and i have been very happy with infinity products before, they are after all made by harman. Speakers from ebay and ring adapters from the doors and harness from crutchfied. Now we wait for UPS. Anyone wants new fender tweeters for 20 bucks shipped? 😂


Hey, if they are plug and play with my non-rline I’d take them! I hate my rattling stock speakers and want an excuse to tear it apart.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

snowy DUB said:


> Hey, if they are plug and play with my non-rline I’d take them! I hate my rattling stock speakers and want an excuse to tear it apart.


They change on different tiggies, these have a male plug and go into a female harness. Mine would have been plug and play, but I have seen some earlier platforms that have a male harness and the female connection is on the tweeter. Gotta pry it open to double check. Of course you can always splice them and adapt them.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

snowy DUB said:


> The York area is strong with Tiguans 👍


SEPA rolls VW deep. Has been that way since I started 20+ years ago. 

I'm not too far away. About 20 mins out of Lancaster up in Berks.


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> SEPA rolls VW deep. Has been that way since I started 20+ years ago.
> 
> I'm not too far away. About 20 mins out of Lancaster up in Berks.


It’s a fact. Love seeing VAG fair blow up over the years and having the locals show up. This area has always had a strong community across all generations. Even the little shows at the ren fair were always a good time to venture over to with my dad.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

You said it man.  I had some great times hanging with SEPA guys. Monthly meets in KOP. Did the Ren Fair as well. Used to love going to APTuning and hanging out. We had a massive caravan going to WF on year. Like 40 deep. Such a great day.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Received a set of OEM crossbars I got from someone on here and installed them with my roofbox 

7-10" of snow expected tomorrow so hoping to get out snowboarding on sat

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

Added some spacers today. 15mm front and 20mm rear.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Bmanx said:


> Why on earth would you pick a 91 octane without ethanol? That is why I use the station I do is because they have ethanol in their 91 fuel.


Ethanol = corn syrup. That’s what cause carbon build up. Pure gasoline doesn’t. 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Actually it is the other way around I believe. Ethanol = clean engine.

Also find it funny that people get a tune to get more HP but worry about 3% fuel economy not using ethanol when the ethanol will give you more that a 3% increase in HP. Also a good tune will give you back that 3% fuel economy if it is a good tune and you keep your foot out of it.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

LWBRWcllctv said:


> Added some spacers today. 15mm front and 20mm rear.
> View attachment 161853
> View attachment 161854


What size wheel you rocking? 18-19-20?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ethanol = corn syrup. That’s what cause carbon build up. Pure gasoline doesn’t.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Nope.
1. Ethanol has nothing to do with corn syrup.
2. Ethanol is actually very clean burning, cleaner than gasoline actually and in liquid form is an effective cleaner, so the exact opposite of what you are claiming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for skooling me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truck 13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Welp. Hit 61k. Finally got around to doing the brakes.
































plugs surprising were fine. 5 k to the next oil change, missing about 4-6 oz of oil. Valves starting to get dark (all 4 sets.) maybe time for a berrymans.


----------



## Truck 13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Burkett.ACB said:


> What size wheel you rocking? 18-19-20?


I must be getting old, I had the 20’s and hated them. I went back to 17’s


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

Picked up a 2021 SEL R-Line with 977 miles yesterday. Installed LASFIT switchback LEDs in the fogs as soon as I got home 😂


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone running the stock 20's on a 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line with spacers? Curious to see how they look, and what size spacers y'all recommend for the stock 20's to be flush.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Anyone running the stock 20's on a 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line with spacers? Curious to see how they look, and what size spacers y'all recommend for the stock 20's to be flush.


I plan on getting some once ECS is back in stock. 20mm rear and 15mm front. Seems to be what most people run. I have the flush kit on order for my Arteon already.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

wannatdi said:


> Nice dude. So online it says the rating is 1500lbs. How much more can you pull without screwing the car up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been routinely towing my 6'x12' trailer, 2 ATV's and gear. It's right around 2,000lbs and I haven't had any issues. Pulls, stops, and handles just fine. It's also pretty flat around here and I just leave it in sport.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Installed the Unitronic turbo inlet, intake, and charge pipes last night. Super easy install, took about 2 hours. The fit and finish is excellent. Turbo lag has drastically reduced and throttle response is more sharp which makes the car feel like it has roughly 20 more hp/ft lbs. Sound inside the cabin has a slightly more aggressive bass sound to it. In normal driving you don’t hear a difference from stock. Outside the car you get some nice turbo sounds. My next upgrade is doing the Unitronic stage 1+ tune, plan on getting their cable so I can do the install myself.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

[EDIT]
Front speakers AND rears are in, WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Super happy should have done this months ago!

Parts:
(2)6-1/2 infinity kappa components 60CSX
Metra 82-9010 speaker adapters (front)
Scosche SAVW6 speaker adapters (rear)
18awg monster speaker wire
Amazon VW speaker wire adapters (4)
Killmat to seal sound, reduce vibration and road noise.

Tweeters were attached using a combination of 3m tape and a hot glue gun. 😬


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

We had our 2021 Tiguan R-Line for a week now. Got the front windows tinted to match the rear (20%). Installed a Leyo intake (waiting for the wife to figure out what changed 😂). OEM VW window visors came in but have to wait for the tint to cure before I install.

Future plans are mud flaps, VW cross bars, and some coding. Would LOVE a Unitronic 1+ tune but we haven’t even broken 1.5k miles 😩 it’ll have to wait


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

Bought some Malone AirFlow2 crossbars and loaded up the Thule roof box for a weekend road trip. Looks pretty good with a box on top.


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

Swapped the plastic key ring part of the key fob for a chrome one from a aliexpress 3-button chrome shell. The extra bit of weight makes it feel a bit less cheap.









Also wrapped the side markers with Kliimw colour matched oryx white vinyl. The match is alright is some light, but overall more white than I’d like. I planned on disabling the lights after wrapping but kind of like the unexpected orange glow.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DefinitelyNotJBale said:


> Swapped the plastic key ring part of the key fob for a chrome one from a aliexpress 3-button chrome shell. The extra bit of weight makes it feel a bit less cheap.
> View attachment 164200


Can you share a link to the one you got from AE? I tried the same thing last year but there was no way I could get the key ring part or the metal piece at the other end to fit well.

Did you have to modify any of the plastic or metal to make it fit?

Here’s a link to a post I made about my attempt. Did you not have this challenge?









Key Upgrade... Fail.


Ok, well I took a chance but no joy... so far anyway. I was thinking I would try to upgrade my key fob to have the metal end caps, just to make it look a little better so I ordered what looks like it would work from AliExpress. Link to what I ordered...




www.vwvortex.com





Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

DoC,
I wasn't too crazy with my fob either, but not for a weight issue, but a "keep in pocket" issue.
It WAS light (and felt kinda cheap), but I was more worried about the smoothness and the possibility of it slipping out of my pocket (while seated).
I opted for this..









Amazon.com: Solid Silicone Rubber Remote Cover for Volkswagen Jetta 2018 -2020 (Blue) : Automotive


Buy Solid Silicone Rubber Remote Cover for Volkswagen Jetta 2018 -2020 (Blue): Shop top fashion brands Keychains at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





It not only made it feel so much better in my pocket (VERY secure), but also gave it a bit more weight AND sorta covered up some of the "cheapness".
I love it.

Just sharing...

Bob.

Oh, I should probably share that I have no "keys" on mine....


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> DoC,
> I wasn't too crazy with my fob either, but not for a weight issue, but a "keep in pocket" issue.
> It WAS light (and felt kinda cheap), but I was more worried about the smoothness and the possibility of it slipping out of my pocket (while seated).
> I opted for this..
> ...


Thanks Bob, appreciate it. I saw those covers and did get one similar but being rubbery silicone, it constantly had pocket lint stuck to it. Also the silicone makes it harder to just slide into my pocket so I don’t use it. Looking for a bit more of the “executive touch” if I can though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Gotcha.
Gotta say though, nothing sticks to mine...

Bob.


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

DoC0427 said:


> Can you share a link to the one you got from AE? I tried the same thing last year but there was no way I could get the key ring part or the metal piece at the other end to fit well.
> 
> Did you have to modify any of the plastic or metal to make it fit?
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the one I got.


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001025573812.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite&src=ibdm_d03p0558e02r02&sk=&aff_platform=&aff_trace_key=&af=&cv=&cn=&dp=


It wasn’t an easy fit for me either, I filed away a lot of the material on the chrome piece near the screw hole to make it work.

I didn’t attempt to fit the top chrome piece, so I’m not sure what the fitment would be like on that.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.








Key Fob Cover Fit for VW Volkswagen Atlas Tiguan Passat Jetta - Etsy


This Key Fob Covers item by HalcyonByTa has 59 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Vietnam. Listed on Nov 5, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Had a chance to install my P3 Gauge over the weekend, for anyone that's been holding out they're finally available.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Bmanx said:


> Why on earth would you pick a 91 octane without ethanol? That is why I use the station I do is because they have ethanol in their 91 fuel.


Apr site says this about their tunes. That is why I use non ethanol 91. What you are doing is fine also. We both win!! 

Please note, APR's tunes for regular gasoline are not designed for ethanol. However, ethanol is commonly found at the pump mixed with gasoline. So long as the fuel trims are not maxed, and the fueling system is not maxed out, this is typically ok unless specified otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ec2k1gt said:


> Had a chance to install my P3 Gauge over the weekend, for anyone that's been holding out they're finally available.


Love the mod, but there is no way in HE double toothpicks, that I am paying $400 (and install effort) for a boost gauge for a vehicle that has next to no boost.
Just being honest....sorry...

Bob.

EDIT: I get it, it does more than boost, but $400?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Love the mod, but there is no way in HE double toothpicks, that I am paying $400 (and install effort) for a boost gauge for a vehicle that has next to no boost.
> Just being honest....sorry...
> 
> Bob.
> ...


Hey Bob I have the same steering wheel he does. Mine was $1,100 and came paddles and I lost my heat. Lol. Would you pay that for a steering wheel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Not a F'n chance....

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Apr site says this about their tunes. That is why I use non ethanol 91. What you are doing is fine also. We both win!!
> 
> Please note, APR's tunes for regular gasoline are not designed for ethanol. However, ethanol is commonly found at the pump mixed with gasoline. So long as the fuel trims are not maxed, and the fueling system is not maxed out, this is typically ok unless specified otherwise.
> 
> ...


A suggestion would be to log your vehicle to see if that is really the case. While they tune for pump gas typically the 10%E in the gas helps smooth out things. I have logged and with a little extra E (up to 15%-20%) showed zero correction while the E10 showed slight corrections and standard showed more correction. I don’t have the files but maybe others can show their findings. Mine was with Unitronic which is more conservative than APR.

I wish I had the funds to test from stock to 87 tune to 91 tune then back to 87 tune with E and lastly 91 with E I think it would show slight gains with each option in the order I had them in.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

After reading someone's post I thought I'd give this a try (#7 O-Ring). Mine is an aftermarket cover so it may not be as good as VW's. Since Jan 16th it has not come out once but then we don't use the back area but once or twice a week. The clear tubing should work also but you'll want to measure the clip and find a tubing when squeezed to have the same height to slip over the clip.



































-


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Love the mod, but there is no way in HE double toothpicks, that I am paying $400 (and install effort) for a boost gauge for a vehicle that has next to no boost.
> Just being honest....sorry...
> 
> Bob.
> ...


I'm have an EQT Xl turbo and MPI kit waiting to go in, I bought it more for the fact that I can read ethanol content in real time which will come in handy once I make the switch.

-Vic


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ahhh.
Your "R Swapped" statement; Are you the one that swapped out the engine and put in a DSG tranny?
I recall seeing your engine for sale and was curious about that swap.

Sort of makes sense now. I just didn't understand the need for the 2.0 and the AISIN tranny.

My bad.

Sorry,

Bob.


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Ahhh.
> Your "R Swapped" statement; Are you the one that swapped out the engine and put in a DSG tranny?
> I recall seeing your engine for sale and was curious about that swap.
> 
> ...


On a stock Tiguan with no performance mods it makes no sense, but if you have a tune, even on just the regular 2.0t B cycle, it is going to turn up the boost and its nice to be able to see what it is actually hitting. There are cheaper options for a boost gauge but personally I would rather have something like that set up than a cheaper looking analog gauge that sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

On my way to get spacers and rear sway installed. Going all APR.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

APR: 15mm Front / 20mm Rear
APR GOLF R Adjustable Rear Sway

Car feels alot smoother, more responsive to the road, noticeably less body roll at speed when taking bends and corners.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know if the APR ROLL-CONTROL COILOVER SYSTEM - MQB will work on the 2022 Tiguan.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Anyone know if the APR ROLL-CONTROL COILOVER SYSTEM - MQB will work on the 2022 Tiguan.


Yes it will bolt up as since it’s all mqb, but unless arp actually adjusts the spring rates and dampening for a 3800+ lbs vehicle you could be under sprung and dampened if they are just using the same parts designed for a 3100 lbs GTI with altered part numbers or web listings.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Installed my CTS turbo inlet pipe from my Alltrack into the Tiggy today and with the modified stock intake and with the Stage1 91 tune the Tiggy feels much nicer. Will have to throw the Dragy in and see how quick it is now.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

I’m at 77k with OEM pads and rotors. ( front) Today I did Brembo rotor and pads. Plenty of material left on the old.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Jesus. You had that much left at 77k? My 2018 failed inspection at 48k because the rears were gone.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus. You had that much left at 77k? My 2018 failed inspection at 48k because the rears were gone.


I think VW biases the rear brake so its normal for them to wear out first. The same thing happens on my CC. Rear brakes are gone while front have more than 50% life left

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Urano17 said:


> I’m at 77k with OEM pads and rotors. Today I did Brembo rotor and pads. Plenty of material left on the old.


Was that the rear or front? Tiguan is super rear biased. My fronts are still 50% with 90k miles and my tears were gone at 50k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Jesus. You had that much left at 77k? My 2018 failed inspection at 48k because the rears were gone.


I just like to waste money. I could’ve waited but I already had these ordered. But to be fair I do a lot of highway driving.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think VW biases the rear brake so its normal for them to wear out first. The same thing happens on my CC. Rear brakes are gone while front have more than 50% life left
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I did the rears around 55k


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Was that the rear or front? Tiguan is super rear biased. My fronts are still 50% with 90k miles and my tears were gone at 50k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fronts. I should’ve waited. I had them sitting in the garage so decided to swap to the Brembo. What I really wanted was to do the Macan calipers brake set up but oh well.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Been gone awhile, but I got new shoes today. APR S01 19” wrapped in some nice Michelin rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ordered some mud flaps for the R-Line off Amazon. Wasn’t expecting much but I’m pleasantly surprised with the quality and fitment as the holes line up perfectly with the factory fender liner screws. They fit and look great in my opinion!

Also installed VW window visors.
































MOERTIFEI Car Mudguard Fender Mud Flaps Splash Guards Compatible with VW Tiguan R-Line 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022
https://www.amazon.com/.../ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i...


----------



## hensonlf (Sep 18, 2010)

Gave er a bath today...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

BumperPlugs finally came in. I can't believe the Tiguan didn't come with a concealed under-mount plate bracket to keep holes from being drilled into the bumper.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Where did you get the plugs. I want to move my plate on my Alltrack and Tiguan and both are white and 2018


----------



## Tylpt (Apr 22, 2019)

I definitely made sure to tell them not to drill into my bumer when I got mine. Also helped with the Xpel PPF application as well. I'm using the Platypus plate mount from Cravenspeed. Expensive but worth it. Had to use a couple washers to get it flush with the front bumper but aside from that, I recommend it. I'm hoping one day my province gets rid of the front license plate all together like some of the other provinces.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Mine came with the plate mount, which was un-needed as of just recently in oHIo.
The selling dealer (in Missouri) put it on assuming it would be an in-state sale vehicle.
I argued with their GM for a few days before he caved to giving my $550 to have it professionally repaired (the actual cost was >$700)
After making the appointment I got to thinking about all the stuff they were going to have to remove (and mess with).
I pocketed the $550 and bit the bullet and put 2 MORE holes through it into the bumper (the dumb plate holder was not made for US sized plates?????)
I have novelty plates from my old 3000GT Spyder VR4 (SPYDRMN), so at least it made it a little less painful....

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tylpt said:


> View attachment 169688
> 
> 
> I definitely made sure to tell them not to drill into my bumer when I got mine. Also helped with the Xpel PPF application as well. I'm using the Platypus plate mount from Cravenspeed. Expensive but worth it. Had to use a couple washers to get it flush with the front bumper but aside from that, I recommend it. I'm hoping one day my province gets rid of the front license plate all together like some of the other provinces.


Agreed, they are getting rid of the decals next year on the back plate and if they want to save more money they should get rid of the front plate as well. I am in BC and we all know that Alberta does not have fronts and there really is no issue. Would save 50% of the plate costs they ding us for.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Bmanx said:


> Agreed, they are getting rid of the decals next year on the back plate and if they want to save more money they should get rid of the front plate as well. I am in BC and we all know that Alberta does not have fronts and there really is no issue. Would save 50% of the plate costs they ding us for.


Agreed, the next logical step to ICBC saving money is to eliminate the front plate. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Bmanx said:


> Where did you get the plugs. I want to move my plate on my Alltrack and Tiguan and both are white and 2018







__





BumperPlugs for Volkswagen


Bumper plugs for Volkswagen, custom paint-matched to your front license plate holes using 19 stage factory chemistry.




bumperplugs.com





Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Bmanx said:


> Agreed, they are getting rid of the decals next year on the back plate and if they want to save more money they should get rid of the front plate as well. I am in BC and we all know that Alberta does not have fronts and there really is no issue. Would save 50% of the plate costs they ding us for.


Vermont got rid of the stickers on the front plate years ago but has yet to get rid of the requirement for one. At least they finally changed inspection requirements so that not having a front is no longer a reason to fail inspection (you can still get a ticket from law enforcement though ).

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bmanx said:


> Where did you get the plugs. I want to move my plate on my Alltrack and Tiguan and both are white and 2018


BumperPlugs.com - there are dozens of colors available; just need to know your color code or name


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Agreed, the next logical step to ICBC saving money is to eliminate the front plate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Unlikely to happen any time soon. There’s no cost savings to ICBC since it’s passed directly on to the driver anyway. Indeed I would bet that eliminating that might actually reduce their revenues since I’m sure they add some margin to the actual plate cost to determine the price of it to charge drivers for it.

I’m in Ontario and we have them too and recently (1-2 years ago?) the gov’t made a move to try and eliminate it as a political move. Got shot down because 1: police complained about reduced ability to identify cars (poor argument), and 2: loss of revenue both in charging for the extra plates as well as the potential losses associated with the photo radars and red-light cameras (real reason). 

The auto company associations even tried to help get it removed making arguments about potential environmental impacts with the extra plates, added wind resistance, limits to vehicle design flexibility to accommodate them, interference with air flow to the engine, etc… but alas, no argument could top the loss of revenue potential to the gov’t coffers.

Sadly, here and I’d bet in BC and any other jurisdictions that currently have it, it’s extremely unlikely to see them disappear anytime soon.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Annual deep cleaning after spring break shenanigans


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

apollosfury said:


> Vermont got rid of the stickers on the front plate years ago but has yet to get rid of the requirement for one. At least they finally changed inspection requirements so that not having a front is no longer a reason to fail inspection (you can still get a ticket from law enforcement though ).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


I’ve yet to install the front plate on my 2022 that I got the beginning of December. No issues yet. Hi from Essex. 👋


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

VT1.8T said:


> I’ve yet to install the front plate on my 2022 that I got the beginning of December. No issues yet. Hi from Essex.




Enforcement is hit or miss, I haven't run one on my GTI in a couple years but there's always that one officer 

The dealership got my Tig from out of state and unfortunately the dealership they got it from had already put the plate bracket on 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## jmdfd415 (10 mo ago)

zackdawley said:


> Annual deep cleaning after spring break shenanigans


Looking real good!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Coilovers (B14s) installed today. Gonna see how they settle. Also threw in the Golf R Superpro rear sway I had leftover from my Alltrack.
















Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

apollosfury said:


> Coilovers (B14s) installed today. Gonna see how they settle. Also threw in the Golf R Superpro rear sway I had leftover from my Alltrack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, did the swaybar improve handling noticably? I will probably do front and rear bars.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

TH1slowGTR said:


> Looks great, did the swaybar improve handling noticably? I will probably do front and rear bars.


Haven't really driven much yet, but it definitely tightened up the rear end

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

zackdawley said:


> Been gone awhile, but I got new shoes today. APR S01 19” wrapped in some nice Michelin rubber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the rims, looks really nice!🤩


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

El Bengador said:


> Love the rims, looks really nice!


Thanks, APR has the 19” S01 on clearance, couldn’t pass up the deal.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Gave her a wash


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

This is more like what I will do……

Q: can the 2022 Tiguan comfortline with travel assist be programmed with vcds to add traffic jam assist? I assume this feature is ready but just not set up for North American cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Cleaned her up and stopped by the cherry blossoms in Washington DC on the way to work. Still thinking I want the stance to be a little more aggressive. Maybe reinstall the wheel spacers?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bought this for my Tiguan this morning.....









For Volkswagen Tiguan 19-22 Spoiler Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For Volkswagen Tiguan 19-22 Spoiler Factory Style Fiberglass Rear Roofline at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Need to talk to my paint guy to see if he is available 

Can't wait to install it!

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Bought this for my Tiguan this morning.....
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...jTLlmGByIq8LhDtdY%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675[/URL]
> 
> ...


kept mine black.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

ckspeed68 said:


> kept mine black.


Post a pic of it installed


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

cms21762 said:


> Ordered some mud flaps for the R-Line off Amazon. Wasn’t expecting much but I’m pleasantly surprised with the quality and fitment as the holes line up perfectly with the factory fender liner screws. They fit and look great in my opinion!
> 
> Also installed VW window visors.
> View attachment 169117
> ...


I got the same looking ones on AliExpress for like $15 for the set. Nice! Can’t wait to install them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Mine came with the plate mount, which was un-needed as of just recently in oHIo.
> The selling dealer (in Missouri) put it on assuming it would be an in-state sale vehicle.
> I argued with their GM for a few days before he caved to giving my $550 to have it professionally repaired (the actual cost was >$700)
> After making the appointment I got to thinking about all the stuff they were going to have to remove (and mess with).
> ...


I live in Missouri and bought mine in a state (Kansas) that doesn’t require a front plate just for that reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

KMS12 said:


> Post a pic of it installed


Not the best view but here you go.


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

zackdawley said:


> Thanks, APR has the 19” S01 on clearance, couldn’t pass up the deal.


I was actually just looking at a set of those in black. They do look pretty good.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Installed a few items from aliexpress; gloss black mirror caps, dynamic turn signals, and gloss black front grill covers. I was surprised by how nice the quality was for everything!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Installed my Aerofabb lip today. Love the way it looks

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Norco1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Cleaned it up today. Put the rims on today with the new brakes.


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

Post link from Alixpress seller if you don't mind...looks great!


Kjnvw said:


> Installed a few items from aliexpress; gloss black mirror caps, dynamic turn signals, and gloss black front grill covers. I was surprised by how nice the quality was for everything!
> View attachment 172178
> 
> View attachment 172177


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

Did a few things to the Tiguan over the last few weeks...








Had the side markers color matched and then disabled the light (MK5 style lol)















Swapped the dash tray out for a bigger bin with lid (matches the dash texture pretty damn good for an eBay score)








Picked up a set of Rotiform OZR's - 20x9 et25 (reused the stock tires 255/40R20 HANKOOK VENTUS S1 NOBLE2)





























I went back and forth over the grey or the black on these wheels but I'm definitely happy I went with the grey.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

LWBRWcllctv said:


> Had the side markers color matched and then disabled the light (MK5 style lol).


Would love to do this too. What are the settings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

the wolf said:


> Post link from Alixpress seller if you don't mind...looks great!



Black mirror caps:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...c2Msite&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.63e424f1CliCzR

Dynamic turn signals:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...c2Msite&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.643b12bdb89Jx6 

Black grill covers:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...c2Msite&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.4fc6389aHdlCTA


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Put the stock wheels back on and adjusted the coils this weekend. Gave it a wash last night.

Also one of my lasfit fogs crapped out but they're sending a replacement
























Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Volkswagen Golf R R logo dynamic center caps - 000071213F | Wisconsin


Make your Volkswagen Genuine wheels the center of attention with these dynamic center caps. The dynamic center cap design allows the R logo to self-level and stay upright while the wheels and tires rotate. Installation is simple. Remove the original center caps and replace with these. Comes as a...



www.myvwpart.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Volkswagen Golf R R logo dynamic center caps - 000071213F | Wisconsin
> 
> 
> Make your Volkswagen Genuine wheels the center of attention with these dynamic center caps. The dynamic center cap design allows the R logo to self-level and stay upright while the wheels and tires rotate. Installation is simple. Remove the original center caps and replace with these. Comes as a...
> ...


Now I'm wondering if they have dynamic center caps with other logos


----------



## SmooVTEX (May 10, 2008)

I just saw the "GTI" ones somewhere. . . Maybe Urotuning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

Like these? volkswagen Golf R Dynamic Wheel Center Caps - 000071213C | Wisconsin


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SmooVTEX said:


> I just saw the "GTI" ones somewhere. . . Maybe Urotuning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Looks like they do!






volkswagen GTI Gti logo dynamic wheel center caps - 000071213E | Wisconsin


Make your Volkswagen Genuine wheels the center of attention with these dynamic center caps. The dynamic center cap design allows the GTI logo to self-level and stay upright while the wheels and tires rotate. Installation is simple. Remove the original center caps and replace with these. Comes as...



www.myvwpart.com













Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Oooooh yes I'm gonna have to snag some of the VW ones for the bug and the Tiguan


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> kept mine black.


@ckspeed68 , did you get your spoiler from CariD or directly from VW?
I only ask because mine came with a grey primer finish (and a fairly "rough" finish as well).
Paint is not an option, but a necessity....

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @ckspeed68 , did you get your spoiler from CariD or directly from VW?
> I only ask because mine came with a grey primer finish (and a fairly "rough" finish as well).
> Paint is not an option, but a necessity....
> 
> Bob.


I got my spoiler directly from an online VW dealer.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Washed it and took it for a drive into Waikiki









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> I got my spoiler directly from an online VW dealer.


@ckspeed68 , Can you do me a HUGE favor and post a couple of pics of YOUR spoiler installed?
I test fit mine today and I am less than thrilled with the fitment and would like to see what factory looks like.
If the fitment is 100%, I'm ditching this one and possibly going factory (factory is double the price  ) ...

Thanks in advance...

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @ckspeed68 , Can you do me a HUGE favor and post a couple of pics of YOUR spoiler installed?
> I test fit mine today and I am less than thrilled with the fitment and would like to see what factory looks like.
> If the fitment is 100%, I'm ditching this one and possibly going factory (factory is double the price  ) ...
> 
> ...


Here you go. FYI, the OEM double sided tape does not last long. I suggest you add more double side tape. I replace it after the first year with thicker double sided tapes that is while there is huge gaps all around.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Here are a couple of shots of what I have (obviously before paint)....




























What's your opinion of mine?
(you CAN NOT hurt my feelings...lol!)

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Here are a couple of shots of what I have (obviously before paint)....
> 
> View attachment 175373
> 
> ...


Hate to say it, I would trash that. Not even close in quality. I’ll bet it’ll end at the close the OEM cost after paint. Unless you paint it yourself.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I am pretty handy at bodywork, but I know a guy in Brookville (next town over) that does excellent paint work.
I saw the marks on that end and knew I could make those disappear, but the window gap and the lack of corner coverage is what concerned me.
I don't want to have to "make" it look right, I wanted it to look right out of the box.
A little sanding and prep work was no big deal.

I pinged the seller and asked if I got a bad part (sent those pics).
Waiting to hear what he has to say...

I expected better, but who doesn't.

Appreciate your pics and input....btw is the oem fiberglass or some sort of plastic?

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

hopefully you get it all work out.
I think it’s plastic.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This one is fiberglass. Minus the obvious defects, it's actually a pretty quality piece.
If I could get one that fit more like OEM, I think it's a hell of a deal for $170...

Bob.

EDIT: This CariD spoiler is being returned. It's funny because they use the same photo as VW dealers in their ad. Not even CLOSE in fitment. Avoid.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Got the Neuspeed power module installed today. It’s not a GTI but it’s noticeably quicker. Can haul my bike to the trail faster.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

how was the installation, any wires needed to split/cut? Checked their homepage, is it really 35+ hp with plug and play device?


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I had it professionally installed. Cost was $125. I don’t have a lift and there’s a plug on the bottom that’s hard to get to without one.

It definitely feels like a 35 horsepower gain. For me, it’s most noticeable 30-60 mph and in sport mode. Again, not a GTI. But not a slug anymore, either.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Installed Auto Hold today on my 2022 SEL R Line
Works like a dream.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Installed Auto Hold today on my 2022 SEL R Line
> Works like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 175879


you did it yourself? how was the process


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> you did it yourself? how was the process


I did it myself. Removing the switch itself proved to be a pain in the a**. But once it was out, I just plugged the connector in, synced up the OBD11 and coded the switch. Once done, all errors disappeared and the system works beautifully.


----------



## GMIKEG (10 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I did it myself. Removing the switch itself proved to be a pain in the a**. But once it was out, I just plugged the connector in, synced up the OBD11 and coded the switch. Once done, all errors disappeared and the system works beautifully.


I should be recieving my switch today and attempt the install this evening - so once everything is installed - boot up the obd11 do the long coding - then do i remove the obd11 dongle and start the car ? Or did you have to clear the errors? Thanks again for the help - This is my first VW and its a solid truck.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

GMIKEG said:


> I should be recieving my switch today and attempt the install this evening - so once everything is installed - boot up the obd11 do the long coding - then do i remove the obd11 dongle and start the car ? Or did you have to clear the errors? Thanks again for the help - This is my first VW and its a solid truck.


You will get code thrown right after install and during (if ur ignition is on)

I plugged, in, connected, immediately ran the full car scan, all the errors cleared from the dash during the scan but the OBD pull up over 25 errors. Once detected, I cleared them out, and started the car. Removed the dongle, closed the cars hood, turned on the auto hold switch and tried it out.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Excuse me, but what is the AUTO HOLD feature?
(sorry if this is a dumb question....)

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Excuse me, but what is the AUTO HOLD feature?
> (sorry if this is a dumb question....)
> 
> Bob.


Here’s a good description of what it does:





__





What Is The Volkswagen Auto Hold Function?


What Is The Volkswagen Auto Hold Function?




www.autobytel.com





I think it also will automatically apply the parking brake when you shift to park or turn the ignition off. Not sure of which though.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

in EU we have it as standard on all cars, at least all i had i had it as standard.

it basically applies brakes whenever you stop at intersection, so you can remove your foot off the brake, once the light turns green and you step on a throttle, it automatically disengages the brakes. also it applies brakes when you park, very helpful when car is in small incline and it starts to creep once you position in P and let off the brakes, so it applies hold function of car and it does not move anywhere.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Just bought a Pure White 2020 SE R-line black, very happy with it so far . Completely stock but I did buy the retractable rear cargo cover on Amazon. Even the dealership told me to just look on amazon as the price from the factory is ridiculous. I also ordered some amber fog lights which are on the way. 

New to the forums and to VW as well (first car from VW). I had a Subaru Forester before this so in comparison this car is definitely pulls better. 

I think I'm going to keep it stock for the first few thousand miles just so I can get a feel for it. Perhaps some minor upgrades (Springs, air filter or a new air intake altogether, JB4/Neuspeed piggyback chip, etc) down the line. I do still have a factory warranty so I don't want to do too much to mess with that. 

Lurking on these forums to get some ideas, happy to be part of it!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

That sounds awesome. I'm gonna have to invest in the Auto Hold myself.


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

hey guys im the proud owner of a 2020 black edition r-line and i’m somewhere deep in this thread that someone has said something about putting turbo inlets and deletes and tunes but is the risk worth the reward with warranty ?? and what about the ride with lowering springs?


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

02BugDriver said:


> That sounds awesome. I'm gonna have to invest in the Auto Hold myself.


is this feature available for a 2020 or is this just the 2022?


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Plugged in the automatic start/stop cable from alibaba express, one more off the bucket list ✅


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

Ordered a Helix Soundbox. Found one for $449 plus shipping. My dealer can install for $137, but they tried to convince me that it costs $256 to program with the dongle. Anybody know if that forum rental is still going?


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

Tyler230 said:


> Ordered a Helix Soundbox. Found one for $449 plus shipping. My dealer can install for $137, but they tried to convince me that it costs $256 to program with the dongle. Anybody know if that forum rental is still going?


Check with Snobrdrdan, he was doing the rental.


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Plugged in the automatic start/stop cable from alibaba express, one more off the bucket list ✅


save the money on that part and unplug the little plug beside the battery post! the auto start feature is a voltage output if it can’t read the voltage change it doesn’t shut off. on your cluster it just show a error auto stop and goes off doesn’t throw any codes or store any errors code that that trips a engine light just notifies u and then off


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

$17 and NO errors and works PERFECTLY (and is programmable to look like stock), a no brainer.
20 mins of work, no side effects.

Unless someone posts unwanted effects from installing the auto stop/start add on, I will continue to give props to it....









14.29US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

black_'13gti said:


> save the money on that part and unplug the little plug beside the battery post! the auto start feature is a voltage output if it can’t read the voltage change it doesn’t shut off. on your cluster it just show a error auto stop and goes off doesn’t throw any codes or store any errors code that that trips a engine light just notifies u and then off


This is good to know, but im with Bob here.



OhioSpyderman said:


> $17 and NO errors and works PERFECTLY (and is programmable to look like stock), a no brainer.
> 20 mins of work, no side effects.
> 
> Unless someone posts unwanted effects from installing the auto stop/start add on, I will continue to give props to it....
> ...


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

Passatb7tdi said:


> This is good to know, but im with Bob here.


lol i heard that it’s all personal preference! $17 i blow that on lunch sometimes, but that isn’t bad i seen guys was spending $100 for a device to stop this and wasn’t gonna do that! i’d rather spend money on an upgrade like headlights so bought all new LED bulbs for $203 from lasfit!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You're right, it IS personal preference, and in my case I considered it a $17 investment into prolonging my engine and starter.

Take a peek here: Auto start-stop: why do you hate it?

I've driven automobiles for almost 50 yrs. and I have to say the stop/start feature on new cars is one of the worst ideas I've ever seen.

To each their own....

Bob.


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You're right, it IS personal preference, and in my case I considered it a $17 investment into prolonging my engine and starter.
> 
> Take a peek here: Auto start-stop: why do you hate it?
> 
> ...


i see everyone gets stuff aliexpress but i have the hardest time finding stuff on there! maybe i don’t know how to use it but $17 bucks is a steal


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

i’ve seen the blackout grille, splitter, spoiler, and side skirts on peoples cars and say they got them from that site as well but i can’t find anything


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

16.06US $ 39% OFF|For Tiguan Mk2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim - Chromium Styling - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com










tiguan front lip - Buy tiguan front lip with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality tiguan front lip with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## black_'13gti (Mar 20, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 16.06US $ 39% OFF|For Tiguan Mk2 2016-2021 Front Bumper Mesh Center Grille Grill Moulding Strips Cover Trim - Chromium Styling - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


dang fella u just hooked me up i appreciate it i’ll have to scroll thru it and look and see what i can find


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> $17 and NO errors and works PERFECTLY (and is programmable to look like stock), a no brainer.
> 20 mins of work, no side effects.
> 
> Unless someone posts unwanted effects from installing the auto stop/start add on, I will continue to give props to it....
> ...


I agree with this 100%. Got mine from AliExpress as well. As Bob stated, 20min install, looks completely stock, no dashlights/errors and the Auto Start/Stop function will work again with the push of the button. Totally worth the price and time as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Got OBD11 pro on the mail today, been tinkering with it all day. Can’t get the needle sweep to work 😐


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Got OBD11 pro on the mail today, been tinkering with it all day. Can’t get the needle sweep to work


We're you able to get other tweaks applied? I don't think the needle sweep works on the newer model years - Not sure if that applies to yours however?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

rph2004 said:


> We're you able to get other tweaks applied? I don't think the needle sweep works on the newer model years - Not sure if that applies to yours however?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Yeah, got a few other cool things to work, some other i gotta research too. I have a ‘21 SE-R black,ive
Only seen the guys with newer ones saying it doesn’t work with the digital cockpit 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@Passatb7tdi , care to share what you got to work (there are several things I could not get to work in my 21 (w/MIB3 infotainment)).
Needle sweep was one of them 

Bob.


----------



## jmhracing (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 150447
> 
> View attachment 150448


Do you recall the steps to change your digital cockpit to either of these settings?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jmhracing said:


> Do you recall the steps to change your digital cockpit to either of these settings?


Same settings for the theme, just different views. Mine is now all red to match with my APR build. But I've taken it a step further and increased the top speed shown, the extended speeds shown on the speedo, etc. Looks a lot better. I'll post up a picture a little later and if I have a chance today the specific coding as well.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

@jmhracing


----------



## jmhracing (9 mo ago)

Thanks. Are you controlling that from an app other than car net? I have the same model/spec as you and have never seen that interface.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jmhracing said:


> Thanks. Are you controlling that from an app other than car net? I have the same model/spec as you and have never seen that interface.


Modified using OBD11.


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

jmhracing said:


> Thanks. Are you controlling that from an app other than car net? I have the same model/spec as you and have never seen that interface.








OBDeleven


Start conversation with your car




obdeleven.com


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jmhracing said:


> Thanks. Are you controlling that from an app other than car net? I have the same model/spec as you and have never seen that interface.


To confirm,
The theme I changed but the "interfaces" I have all are set, preprogrammed from VW, No change there. You can toggle through them using your steering wheel buttons screen switching button. (Just wanted to be sure just in case that's what you were referring to)


----------



## poady (Dec 16, 2020)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Installed Auto Hold today on my 2022 SEL R Line
> Works like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 175879


Can you post a link to the switch you used?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

poady said:


> Can you post a link to the switch you used?











5NM927225 VOLKSWAGEN fits 2018 TIGUAN ALLSPACE HANDBRAKE WHIT AUTO HOLD SWITCH | eBay


2018 TIGUAN ALLSPACE HANDBRAKE AUTO HOLD SWITCH. PART NUMBER : 5NM927225. INTERCHANGE PARTS NUMBERS : 5NM927225 WZU. T-BROS AUTO PARTS. ON SALE IS A NEW OUT OF THE BOX. AS SHOWN IN THE PICTURES.



www.ebay.com





Comes from an ALLSPACE TIGUAN, but could have scratches, dings, the metal trim on mine was dented pretty badly when it arrived. So I took apart my OEM switch and swapped the eBrake switch portion onto the new auto hold switch so it was perfect.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

So VW gave me a loaner Tiguan whilst they re attempt to fix my on going camera issue....

this loaner is a 2021 ( pre facelift) base with 17k miles. The car feels SOOO much better, fast, responsive, than my 2018 SEL prem R line 4 motion (15k miles) . I understand 4motion and what not is heavier and HP loss since AWD, but it is night a day more responsive and nippier. 

I can tell the guts are the same ( motor/ tranny) but feels put together better . Is the software tuned differently, and something my current tiguan cant be upgraded to. If thats the case id assume a tune to fix all this ?!


----------



## jmhracing (9 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the advice. I purchased an OBDeleven. Can you kindly confirm I should pay for the Pro subscription to access the features you’ve implemented? I don’t see any dashboard/window lock options in available apps. 


Burkett.ACB said:


> To confirm,
> The theme I changed but the "interfaces" I have all are set, preprogrammed from VW, No change there. You can toggle through them using your steering wheel buttons screen switching button. (Just wanted to be sure just in case that's what you were referring to)


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Vinyl overlays for the reflectors. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

jmhracing said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I purchased an OBDeleven. Can you kindly confirm I should pay for the Pro subscription to access the features you’ve implemented? I don’t see any dashboard/window lock options in available apps.


You really can't do much (besides apply the available apps).
A PRO subscription is necessary to do "adaptations" or "long coding" .


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Is there anything worth getting an OBDEleven for as far as additional functionality?


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Dan_king3 said:


> So VW gave me a loaner Tiguan whilst they re attempt to fix my on going camera issue....
> 
> this loaner is a 2021 ( pre facelift) base with 17k miles. The car feels SOOO much better, fast, responsive, than my 2018 SEL prem R line 4 motion (15k miles) . I understand 4motion and what not is heavier and HP loss since AWD, but it is night a day more responsive and nippier.
> 
> I can tell the guts are the same ( motor/ tranny) but feels put together better . Is the software tuned differently, and something my current tiguan cant be upgraded to. If thats the case id assume a tune to fix all this ?!


Tuning/power is the same but yeah as you said it’s really got to do with the haldex rear setup… at 180 hp and low 200tq it’s really just under powered to be running AWD, my 2021 rline fwd is just like this when in comparison to a friends awd 2019 even when my Tiguan was stock. 
Now with the unitronic stage 1 and 1+ Its extremely responsive and I’m driving when merging or passing it’s got plenty of go and doesn’t leaving you wishing you had more power (for that type of driving) granted it’s by no means “fast” like my GTI though.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

02BugDriver said:


> Is there anything worth getting an OBDEleven for as far as additional functionality?


It gives you the ability to monitor/log "stuff" realtime.
I've not tried it yet (only 1400 miles) but it seemed like a good thing to have.
I do know, if you decide to replace your own brake rotors/pads, you need to let the vehicle that it's happening....
I've only done a few "mods" with it. Best one was "Easy Entry".
Thinking I may do the "Tail lights as Brake lights" here this week....(got 400 credits  )

Absolutely NOT a necessity, but NOT useless at all. Kinda like having a cell phone contract (I hate phones...lol)...

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Interesting. I may have to invest.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jmhracing said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I purchased an OBDeleven. Can you kindly confirm I should pay for the Pro subscription to access the features you’ve implemented? I don’t see any dashboard/window lock options in available apps.


Pro all the way


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @Passatb7tdi , care to share what you got to work (there are several things I could not get to work in my 21 (w/MIB3 infotainment)).
> Needle sweep was one of them
> 
> Bob.


-Windows up and down with keys, could not get sunroof though.
-Lock vehicle when exit with key
-Multimedia playback when car is in motion
-Silenced seat belt chime
-On/power button blinks while off
-Enabled DRL activation/de-activation on screen
-Trunk lights on 50% when trunk open
-Fog lights instead of low beams on when coming home feature enabled.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> -Lock vehicle when exit with key


Curious what it took to make this work?
Are you saying that all you have to do is exit the vehicle with the key in your pocket and the car automatically locks?

Bob.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it's actually one of the 1 touch apps. Think I'll enable it


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Has anyone on here put a aftermarket exhaust system on their 2022 Tiguan yet? im interested in some info/pics if anyone has.
Was looking into the *Stone Exhaust Volkswagen EA888 MK2 Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust System*.

*








Stone Exhaust Volkswagen EA888 MK2 Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust System (Tiguan 2.0 TSI, Tiguan 330 Fsi & Tiguan 380 Fsi)


We are proud to introduce you to the state of the art Stone Exhaust Valvetronic Cat-Back Exhaust System with dual valve(s), to enhance the performance and sound of your Volkswagen 5N2 Tiguan 330 Fsi & Tiguan 380 Fsi with the EA888 engine, manufactured after 2017 Stone Exhaust has been developing...



stoneexhausts.com




*


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> Has anyone on here put a aftermarket exhaust system on their 2022 Tiguan yet? im interested in some info/pics if anyone has.
> Was looking into the *Stone Exhaust Volkswagen EA888 MK2 Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust System*.
> 
> *
> ...


While that exhaust looks nice, the price tag is outrageous. There are way better things to spend $3500 plus shipping for you Tig. Just my opinion.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Has anyone on here put a aftermarket exhaust system on their 2022 Tiguan yet? im interested in some info/pics if anyone has.
> Was looking into the *Stone Exhaust Volkswagen EA888 MK2 Cat-Back Valvetronic Exhaust System*.
> 
> *
> ...


This exhaust wouldn't do much of anything for the NAR Tiguan.


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Not today but had BCs installed.


----------



## FuelMind16 (Dec 10, 2018)

I had to put stock springs back 😭😭😭 now its like 4x4

my springs are for grabs here in case someone wants.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

FuelMind16 said:


> I had to put stock springs back  now its like 4x4
> 
> my springs are for grabs in case someone wants.
> 
> View attachment 180642


Mehhhhh....

Nothing but positives on the Golf R springs if you want an alternative IMO. My wife says she can't tell the difference in ride quality (I could...nothing drastic) BUT very much stock like ride. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GmanFL1 said:


> While that exhaust looks nice, the price tag is outrageous. There are way better things to spend $3500 plus shipping for you Tig. Just my opinion.


Like a Golf R motor transplant.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Tried to figure out the fuse box, the radio and usb-c ports went 0 dark thirty on me 🙄


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Fuse Box Diagram Volkswagen Tiguan 2, 2016 - 2021







car-box.info





Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Fuse Box Diagram Volkswagen Tiguan 2, 2016 - 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Metrik27 said:


> View attachment 181155


Man i can’t wait to put that spoiler on



OhioSpyderman said:


>


Did they already exchange the one that came damaged?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Not "exchanged", but sent another.....FREE.
Being painted atm....

Bob.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Put in smoked side markers (urotuning) and the afe pro dry s air filter. I did not remove the "debris pan" as others have suggested.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Not "exchanged", but sent another.....FREE.
> Being painted atm....
> 
> Bob.


i thought it came painted white, I haven’t even opened it yet, i am still figuring out the radio situation and the bulb for the aliexpress headlights. By the way the needle sweep IS working, but only from a cold start 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It is painted...PURE WHITE.
My vehicle is Atlantic Blue Metallic 

What model year and trim is yours? 
What do you mean by Cold Start?

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It is painted...PURE WHITE.
> My vehicle is Atlantic Blue Metallic
> 
> What model year and trim is yours?
> ...


Ok good, i have a “pure white” (LOL) ‘21 SE black edition, so no to the bunch of cool extras the SEL and Premium can get you. I am still EXTREMELY happy with my purchase, changed a bunch of stuff I didn’t like (sound system, headlights, ect.) Just working out little kinks to make it “perfect” in my eyes. COLD start, like first time i turn on the car for the day or a few hours?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm assuming your dash does not look like this?










Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm assuming your dash does not look like this?
> Bob.


No sir, my dash is nowhere near that nice









and my spoiler came cracked too


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If the seller is true to form, he will send you another (if he still has some).
Sad, as he informed me that he reviewed the packing procedure with his shippers and they all agreed that the packaging was more than adequate. (I agreed).
UPS must really abuse those long boxes to continually break the spoilers.

FWIW, I had the company who is painting mine repair the cracked one, and I'm hoping to re-sell the "unbroken" one to recoup some of the cost of the re-paint.

Bob.


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Installed Smoked LED Side Markers


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

After three months of waiting, the Maxton front lip I ordered for my 2022 showed up while I was out of town. Unfortunately, I'm in my busy season and headed right back out of town. Hope to get it installed in the next couple of weeks. Will snap pics of course.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Metrik27 said:


> Installed Smoked LED Side Markers
> View attachment 182364


That look so clean! Look fwd to mine shortly in white! Where did you get the side window visor, looks great. Love the white and black combo!


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Warning triangle came on the mail









And finally put the spoiler on after the first one came cracked


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Warning triangle came on the mail
> View attachment 183706
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the triangle from, and about how much was it?

I’ve been looking for an OEM one with no luck (here in Canada anyway). Looks like you found an aftermarket Trico one that fits?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> Where did you get the triangle from, and about how much was it?
> 
> I’ve been looking for an OEM one with no luck (here in Canada anyway). Looks like you found an aftermarket Trico one that fits?
> 
> ...


i got it off ebay, someone here posted the link of one they were looking for, it came from europe i paid for it with GBP 😃 it's actually the VW part number for an Arteon. When i get back I’ll take a picture of the part number and PM you.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> i got it off ebay, someone here posted the link of one they were looking for, it came from europe i paid for it with GBP 😃 it's actually the VW part number for an Arteon. When i get back I’ll take a picture of the part number and PM you.


awesome, tuning in for that part number. id assume it is this :









NEW VOLKSWAGEN ARTEON BEETLE GOLF TIGUAN PASSAT WARNING TRIANGLE 000093055AA OEM | eBay


NEW VOLKSWAGEN ARTEON WARNING TRIANGLE 000093055AA OEM GENUINE. 2019 Volkswagen Arteon SE, SEL, SEL Premium R-Line, SEL R-Line 2.0L L4 - Gas. 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan S, SE, SEL, SEL Premium, SEL Premium R-Line, SEL R-Line 2.0L L4 - Gas.



www.ebay.com





Also hook me up with that license plate frame link


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Installed Auto Hold today on my 2022 SEL R Line
> Works like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 175879


P with a steering wheel button. assisted parking ? i dont have that button, i wonder if that is retrofittable ? 

i also wonder what the blank space above the stop start button is. Hate having blank button, especially when i got the SEL - P rline


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> i got it off ebay, someone here posted the link of one they were looking for, it came from europe i paid for it with GBP  it's actually the VW part number for an Arteon. When i get back I’ll take a picture of the part number and PM you.


Thanks.

Any chance you can post here the outside dimensions of the case, as accurately as you can?

I found a few 3rd party ones but not sure if they will fit and I don’t really want to purchase and just return if it doesn’t fit. The OEM ones that I’ve found are like $60-70 after shipping- not worth it if I can help it.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any chance you can post here the outside dimensions of the case, as accurately as you can?
> 
> ...


Here you go buddy


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> View attachment 184642
> 
> View attachment 184644
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! 
What about the width though? 

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

I think its 1 1/4” all around, ill double check tom.

here is the ebay link:









VOLKSWAGEN ARTEON Warning Triangle 000093055AA NEW GENUINE | eBay


Part Number: 000093055AA 000 093 055 AA. ONLY GENUINE PARTS. Other Parts. Brake Systems. Service Kits. A TTENTION !!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_king3 said:


> P with a steering wheel button. assisted parking ? i dont have that button, i wonder if that is retrofittable ?
> 
> i also wonder what the blank space above the stop start button is. Hate having blank button, especially when i got the SEL - P rline


Automatic parking mode. The blank space is traction control in some models.


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

I fixed the Fender audio lack of bass issue


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

Dan_king3 said:


> P with a steering wheel button. assisted parking ? i dont have that button, i wonder if that is retrofittable ?
> 
> i also wonder what the blank space above the stop start button is. Hate having blank button, especially when i got the SEL - P rline


Some of the reasons for the blank button spaces is because you control it on the screen. Like traction control is done under the car settings.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> I fixed the Fender audio lack of bass issue


That looks clean! Can’t wait to see the finished product!




Dan_king3 said:


> Also hook me up with that license plate frame link











VW Golf R 100% Carbon Fiber License Plate Frame + Screw Caps | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VW Golf R 100% Carbon Fiber License Plate Frame + Screw Caps at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## SmooVTEX (May 10, 2008)

I had H&R coilovers an APR RSB and TTRS wheels put in right before my trip to MD.

The car feels awesome!!






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

Passatb7tdi said:


> That looks clean! Can’t wait to see the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the factory floor to still fit so I started redesigning the box clearance for 2 subs is rough needing 5 3/4” for mounting depth. It hits so hard I can only have amp on 3 and still flexes windows. I was thinking about covering it in Tabasco print material cause it spicy.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> I was thinking about covering it in Tabasco print material cause it spicy.


LMFAO Im sending about 800 RMS to one L7 and even though I dynomat the whole car the sunroof rattles like crazy when I crank it up 🤣 is the fender amp enough to catch up with the bass?


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

No it doesn’t I can put it at full volume and hear no words. Another reason for the redesign is to make room for another amp and replace all door speakers. Probably go with morels or similar. I wanted to deaden the doors anyway as of now just from the 3rd row seats back is done.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

SmooVTEX said:


> I had H&R coilovers an APR RSB and TTRS wheels put in right before my trip to MD.
> 
> The car feels awesome!!
> 
> ...


TTRS wheels lookin good


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> No it doesn’t I can put it at full volume and hear no words. Another reason for the redesign is to make room for another amp and replace all door speakers. Probably go with morels or similar. I wanted to deaden the doors anyway as of now just from the 3rd row seats back is done.


The infinity kappa components i installed sound amazing im running them at 2ohms from the 4 channel kicker amp


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Needs more meat to fill in the gap.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> No it doesn’t I can put it at full volume and hear no words. Another reason for the redesign is to make room for another amp and replace all door speakers. Probably go with morels or similar. I wanted to deaden the doors anyway as of now just from the 3rd row seats back is done.


As an "old guy" who listened to a lot of loud music, be careful with that volume or you will hear crickets in your ears 24 x7 as you age. 

As a side comment, I am guessing you guys are not listening to jazz music.


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

Passatb7tdi said:


> The infinity kappa components i installed sound amazing im running them at 2ohms from the 4 channel kicker amp


Are you running them with the same amp as your sub? If not did you just run patch cords from sub amp pass through to components amp or did you tap in somewhere else?


2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Needs more meat to fill in the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install coil overs? I’m going to put 22’s on mine but the end up making the same diameter


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

azgman said:


> As an "old guy" who listened to a lot of loud music, be careful with that volume or you will hear crickets in your ears 24 x7 as you age.
> 
> As a side comment, I am guessing you guys are not listening to jazz music.


I’m 41 and still pounding, gotta pay if you wanna play. 😂 Gunna has some jazz songs.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Finchfactory said:


> Are you running them with the same amp as your sub? If not did you just run patch cords from sub amp pass through to components amp or did you tap in somewhere else?
> 
> Did you install coil overs? I’m going to put 22’s on mine but the end up making the same diameter


I don’t think so. Just go from a 30 series to a 40 series tire should do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I don’t think so. Just go from a 30 series to a 40 series tire should do the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I don’t think so. Just go from a 30 series to a 40 series tire should do the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I don’t think so. Just go from a 30 series to a 40 series tire should do the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry I didn’t see you had 30series P255/40R20 will put you back at stock and make speedo accurate


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

I felt lazy with the last way I left my “fender bass fix”, so this weekend I fixed it right. The factory cover even fits on it now.


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

Installed the Stealth Hitches, Hidden Rack - Custom Fit 2"....Here is the video of my 21' Tiguan SEL Premium that was used by etrailer as a tutorial video.
Steach Hitch part number: SH49ZR


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

CTS Turbo inlet pipe and intake from urotuning are in, shout out to ohiospyderman for the help!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It looks GREAT!
(however it is not the Nuespeed intake I received....)










Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> Are you running them with the same amp as your sub? If not did you just run patch cords from sub amp pass through to components amp or did you tap in somewhere else?


No, tapped in to HU with the LC7i for the RCAs for the 4 and the 2 and power is split under my seat with a 10 farad capacitor for both amps. 



OhioSpyderman said:


> It looks GREAT!
> (however it is not the Nuespeed intake I received....)
> 
> Bob.


Yeah your setup is pretty sweet too buddy 👍🏽


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

Passatb7tdi said:


> No, tapped in to HU with the LC7i for the RCAs for the 4 and the 2 and power is split under my seat with a 10 farad capacitor for both amps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah your setup is pretty sweet too buddy 👍🏽











IE for me


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

+1 for IE! I went that route on the Beetle

Today, I dropped off the Tiguan to be shipped back to the US. Now I get to catch it in St. Louis come July.


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

Guess I’m switching to lc7i cause Morel’s are going in all 4 doors.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Finchfactory said:


> Guess I’m switching to lc7i cause Morel’s are going in all 4 doors.


You wont regret it, its looking pretty clean! Intake looks great too!


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Passatb7tdi said:


> CTS Turbo inlet pipe and intake from urotuning are in, shout out to ohiospyderman for the help!
> 
> View attachment 186885


Damn that looks awesome - how do you like it? Would love to hear some wooshes


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

It took 3 days but it’s finally finished! I can now hear the highs and mids over the bass.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Do you give your kids rides back there (for the vibration)? LOL
Kidding!
Looks AWESOME. Beautiful work.

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

threethreefivee said:


> Damn that looks awesome - how do you like it? Would love to hear some wooshes


Sounds pretty cool actually, im missing one more thing to install to hear the turbo a little better, once Im done Ill upload something for you guys 👍🏽









Torque Solution Blow Off Valve Adapter - VW / Audi 2015+


The Torque Solution blow off valve adapter was designed to give you that atmospheric blow off sound your looking for on your turbocharged VW. A simple bolt on modification that is compatible with the factory tune and is completely reversible. Great sound 6061 Billet Aluminum Black Anodzied w/...




www.urotuning.com







OhioSpyderman said:


> Do you give your kids rides back there (for the vibration)? LOL


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

After a month of patient waiting, I finally got my spoiler extension installed 
For those of you that remember, both ends came cracked.
The ebay seller sent me a replacement for free (and told me to keep the cracked one).
I took both to a highly recommended body shop (North Dixie Body Shop in Vandalia) and hooked up a deal with the owner (who just so happened to have a 22 SEL R-Line in Orxy White.
I traded the 2nd (FREE) spoiler for mending, painting and installing the cracked one.
Without further ado....




























Bob.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> After a month of patient waiting, I finally got my spoiler extension installed
> For those of you that remember, both ends came cracked.
> The ebay seller sent me a replacement for free (and told me to keep the cracked one).
> I took both to a highly recommended body shop (North Dixie Body Shop in Vandalia) and hooked up a deal with the owner (who just so happened to have a 22 SEL R-Line in Orxy White.
> ...


FYI your pictures are broken for me, but can't wait to see them. Who thought a little piece of plastic could make such a big difference? Luckily, previous owner had installed one so I just assumed it was part of the car until several months in and noticing other Tiguans didn't have them.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Yes! Intrigued to see how it came out, pics are broken for me too. I'm interested in adding a spoiler extension, but want something subtle.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ok, let me try a different way...sorry...

Bob.


























Better?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome. That looks way better than you had shown me before.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

I installed this little gizmo from urotuning today, she sounds NICE 😍


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ugh.

I got this..

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Spoiler3.jpg







drive.google.com













Spoiler2.jpg







drive.google.com













Spoiler1.jpg







drive.google.com





If those don't work, then the internet is broke...lol

Bob.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

Your previous post (#4,723) worked fine for me. Where did you get the spoiler?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@Passatb7tdi , I think you messed with me 

I love a good jokester 

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

auduron said:


> Your previous post (#4,723) worked fine for me. Where did you get the spoiler?


OEM, and an excellent seller.









OEM Volkswagen Tiguan Rear Spoiler 5NA-071-644-C9A Pure White (Code: 0Q) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OEM Volkswagen Tiguan Rear Spoiler 5NA-071-644-C9A Pure White (Code: 0Q) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It's appears he's lowered his price. I paid $225 with shipping.

Bob.

EDIT: When they were installing mine today, they boo boo'd. Had to pull it off and re-attempt.
The tech said it was a good thing because the tape "rolled" off the car". This was after professional prepping.
They put on new 3M tape 
2nd attempt was PERFECT.

I am not saying that the spoiler that you may get may be the same, just warning that (while the spoiler is OEM and excelent) the tape may be old.
Simple pre-install fix.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Oil and oil filter change on the wife's Tiguan this evening.

I noticed that the VW 0w20 508/509 spec oil color is no longer bright green like it used to be. I wonder why...anyone else notice this?

First photo is today's oil...second photo was 10 months ago
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @Passatb7tdi , I think you messed with me
> 
> I love a good jokester
> 
> Bob.


🤣🤣🤣🤣 spoiler looks REAL good Bob, definitively worth the wait.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Oil and oil filter change on the wife's Tiguan this evening.
> 
> I noticed that the VW 0w20 508/509 spec oil color is no longer bright green like it used to be. I wonder why...anyone else notice this?
> 
> ...


Kinda looks the same to me. It's a UV trace color, so maybe you had different lighting settings?


----------



## SmooVTEX (May 10, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OEM, and an excellent seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been trying to get the "deep black pearl" to match my car, but I'll have to get the white and have the body shop prep and repaint since it seems like VW has discontinued it.

Every seller on Ebay that I've ordered from ends up refunding me after I wait a month for it.lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

jonese said:


> Kinda looks the same to me. It's a UV trace color, so maybe you had different lighting settings?


Maybe... It was in the evening today while the other two times it was earlier in the pm hours with sunlight. It just seemed more hazy and grayer looking today vs the previous oil changes so was wondering if they scrapped that green dye.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

To the best of my knowledge, It's part of the spec, they can't.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> Awesome. That looks way better than you had shown me before.


The first one I purchase (and posted pics of being "test fitted") was a poor fitting fiberglass POS. It went back immediately.
This one (as described in the ebay ad) is an OEM part. Fitment (with proper installation) is perfect.

With the price lowered to $151 (OBO!), it's a steal....

Bob.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I traded my '20 R Line for a '22 CX5 2.5T.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry, but the first thing that comes to (my old) mind is, "the Mazda goes ZOOM"...
I'm sure it's a great vehicle, but I sorta like the "lines" of the Tiguan.
Sharp, defined.

What do I know? I've only driven mine 1500 mile in 1 yr.
Loved my Mitsu's (after the mid 90's the company went to SH!T)

[1991 Galant VR4, 1994 3000gt VR4, 1995 3000gt Spyder VR4, and a 1993 Dodge Stealth TT (a 3000gt in sheep's clothing)]

Good Luck,

Bob.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Sorry, but the first thing that comes to (my old) mind is, "the Mazda goes ZOOM"...
> I'm sure it's a great vehicle, but I sorta like the "lines" of the Tiguan.
> Sharp, defined.
> 
> ...


Thx!

Actually. I find the look of the Tiguan to be it’s stand out feature - minus the extra 7” of awkward bulk behind the b pillar. 

For my wants, the car is just too slow, ponderous and heavy. Since it’s leased, modding is not an option. 

The CX5 turbo is, in my opinion, as close as we get to a proper ROW swb tiguan R line. If I had one of those, I’d be keeping it long term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I get it.
I came from a 320+ HP twin turbo vehicle.
Life put me in an AUTO vehicle.
At 65 I just wanted something that was "nice" inside, and not "ugly" outside.
I'm not happy with the power, but I really don't need it anymore.
I liked the "looks" of the Tiguan over the other mid sized SUV's.
Color, never had BLUE, I like it.

Just me...

Bob.


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> After a month of patient waiting, I finally got my spoiler extension installed
> For those of you that remember, both ends came cracked.
> The ebay seller sent me a replacement for free (and told me to keep the cracked one).
> I took both to a highly recommended body shop (North Dixie Body Shop in Vandalia) and hooked up a deal with the owner (who just so happened to have a 22 SEL R-Line in Orxy White.
> ...


Really wish I could see the pics


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You can't see them in either post #4723 or #4727?

Bob.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Finchfactory said:


> Really wish I could see the pics


My car is getting a new spoiler cause of the recall but I told my dealership that it’s fine and looks installed right and they agree so they are just going to give me the replacement so I can sell it and make some money!! Lol yay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> After a month of patient waiting, I finally got my spoiler extension installed
> For those of you that remember, both ends came cracked.
> The ebay seller sent me a replacement for free (and told me to keep the cracked one).
> I took both to a highly recommended body shop (North Dixie Body Shop in Vandalia) and hooked up a deal with the owner (who just so happened to have a 22 SEL R-Line in Orxy White.
> ...


How do you view the pictures?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, you can't see them in either post #4723 or in post #4727?

Bob.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

The other day I was hit while stopped at a red light. The insurance company is jerking me around. Especially with regards to getting a rental. I've had to drive the Tiguan like this for a week now, and the shop can't get me in until Monday. I've had to turn off park assist since all the rear sensors are shot and it will engage the breaks while trying to back up. If anyone has a decent picture of who the back end is supposed to look so I can compare it to how it looks after the repair I would appreciate it.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Damn Hawk. I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you're safe and uninjured!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> The other day I was hit while stopped at a red light. The insurance company is jerking me around. Especially with regards to getting a rental. I've had to drive the Tiguan like this for a week now, and the shop can't get me in until Monday. I've had to turn off park assist since all the rear sensors are shot and it will engage the breaks while trying to back up. If anyone has a decent picture of who the back end is supposed to look so I can compare it to how it looks after the repair I would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 191477


Sorry to hear about the damage. Why can't you drive your tardis in meantime?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

02BugDriver said:


> Damn Hawk. I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you're safe and uninjured!





OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage. Why can't you drive your tardis in meantime?


Luckily, nobody was hurt. I can drive it, though it seems to be riding a little rough and I think the alignment might be off. It just makes me mad that the insurance company won't pay for OEM parts to fix it.... The 2016 Chevy Cruze that hit me was not so lucky.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> It just makes me mad that the insurance company won't pay for OEM parts to fix it....


My insurance does that too after "X" years of vehicle age.

also, everyone is having car rental availability issues at the moment. At least your vehicle is actually repairable and it wasn't totaled, you'd hunting for a brand new one (there are none).


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

Out with the old 2018 SEL, in with the new 2022 SEL R-Line!

I mean - when the dealer gives you $10,000 over the lease turn in residual value, what do you do? You get yerself a new R Line!


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Debagded, joker light mod, tow hitch install, and swooped a roof box









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Passatb7tdi said:


> I installed this little gizmo from urotuning today, she sounds NICE 😍
> 
> View attachment 188660


got a video of how this sounds ? and a link for the item? install easy ?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Installed the hexcomb grill that finally made its way from China. Feels as solid as the original grill. Note that I have been waiting to dechrome till this was installed.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Debadged then rebadged


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

Added Smartliner mats for both cars, door sill trim on both cars and the 4Motion console piece on mine. Pardon the mess - we both caught the covid and I have not gotten around to cleaning the cars. That and all the grandkids.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Busted out the new OBDELEVEN. Made some changes on 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line:
> 1. Lock vehicle from key-fob with ignition and engine running.
> 2. Display R Logo in Digital Cluster.
> 3. Change Digital Cluster Gauge Appearance w/ Narrow Font Lettering/Numbers
> ...


Is it the new R logo or the old style logo? I managed to find the R but it’s the old version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

dangxiii said:


> Is it the new R logo or the old style logo? I managed to find the R but it’s the old version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New style


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

dangxiii said:


> Is it the new R logo or the old style logo? I managed to find the R but it’s the old version
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure the new and old R Line logo's are available for the dash. I went with the new style along with the GTI gauges


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Took delivery yesterday, and immediately swapped out the side markers, added the start/stop defeat harness, added dynamic mirror turn signals, did a bunch of OBDeleven changes, and finally installed footwell lights.

This week hopefully will be coils, and wheels.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Burkett.ACB said:


> New style


Found it! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Turbo2L said:


> Took delivery yesterday, and immediately swapped out the side markers, added the start/stop defeat harness, added dynamic mirror turn signals, did a bunch of OBDeleven changes, and finally installed footwell lights.
> 
> This week hopefully will be coils, and wheels.
> View attachment 196162


Could’ve saved a couple bucks on the harness and disabled the start stop with obdeleven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

dangxiii said:


> Could’ve saved a couple bucks on the harness and disabled the start stop with obdeleven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked through the obd11 apps and didn’t see it for the ‘22. The harness was $15 so I’m not sweating it lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

dangxiii said:


> Could’ve saved a couple bucks on the harness and disabled the start stop with obdeleven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless I'm missing some recent info on OBDEleven being able to disable Stop/Start, from what I've read, it doesn't work.
Changing the "trigger voltage" does nothing.
For $17 and 30 minutes (or less), the wired bypass has worked (AND is programmable) for me.

Bob.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick and easy, but so much better


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Turbo2L said:


> Quick and easy, but so much better
> 
> View attachment 196777


link? ease of install?


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> link? ease of install?


literally 15 second install lol

For TIGUAN 2019 2020 2021 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder | eBay


----------



## Santosjo (7 mo ago)

Turbo2L said:


> Quick and easy, but so much better
> 
> View attachment 196777


Matches perfectly?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Santosjo said:


> Matches perfectly?


Can confirm.


----------



## mjodzio1 (8 mo ago)

Turbo2L said:


> Quick and easy, but so much better
> 
> View attachment 196777


Does this match the pattern on the dashboard, or is it just black?


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

mjodzio1 said:


> Does this match the pattern on the dashboard, or is it just black?


it matches. Looks oem


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

dangxiii said:


> Could’ve saved a couple bucks on the harness and disabled the start stop with obdeleven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OBDEleven actually does not work. I can confirm that. I can also confirm the harness works flawlessly. 20min install too.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

What's old is new again  A run to the HD to pickup some 8' lumber - just have to be creative to get it in the car. It was easier in our Gen1 Tiguans without the power passenger seat - the non-powered seat folds flat. This time around I am building some heavy duty ramps for our RV. We have a race weekend coming up and renewed our track campsite from last year ... but damn it is NOT level. The new ramps will help me get level without stressing out the leveling jacks too much.


At least I could bring along a helper and make them sit in the back in the Gen1 Tiguan









I'm on my own with lumber hauling in the '22









Ramp Prototype ... it's still a little low, building them up with 1 more level









The new ramps will give me nearly 10" of lift on the drivers side to help level out the chassis









It's a great location - we can watch the races from the RV or walk across the "street" and hang out on the hill and watch the races


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

CtTigSEL said:


> What's old is new again  A run to the HD to pickup some 8' lumber - just have to be creative to get it in the car. It was easier in our Gen1 Tiguans without the power passenger seat - the non-powered seat folds flat. This time around I am building some heavy duty ramps for our RV. We have a race weekend coming up and renewed our track campsite from last year ... but damn it is NOT level. The new ramps will help me get level without stressing out the leveling jacks too much.
> 
> 
> At least I could bring along a helper and make them sit in the back in the Gen1 Tiguan
> ...


Had to respond because of the ramps. Made four of these out of scrap 1x10” about 2 years ago. Lol. Mine is 4.5” lift to accommodate my R and my wife’s Tiguan. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Burkett.ACB said:


> 5NM927225 VOLKSWAGEN fits 2018 TIGUAN ALLSPACE HANDBRAKE WHIT AUTO HOLD SWITCH | eBay
> 
> 
> 2018 TIGUAN ALLSPACE HANDBRAKE AUTO HOLD SWITCH. PART NUMBER : 5NM927225. INTERCHANGE PARTS NUMBERS : 5NM927225 WZU. T-BROS AUTO PARTS. ON SALE IS A NEW OUT OF THE BOX. AS SHOWN IN THE PICTURES.
> ...


Is it just plug and play with activation through OBDeleven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Test fit my wheels. Coils going on Wednesday


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

Finally had a chance to detail this thing after winter plus many, many miles through Wisconsin backroads. Manure, tar, bugs and iron deposits no more. Getting the piano black exterior parts PPF’d next week.


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

dangxiii said:


> Could’ve saved a couple bucks on the harness and disabled the start stop with obdeleven
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I disabled my start/stop with Obdeleven the deactivated message would not go off the screen.


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

Tinted the headlights, fog lights, and side markers with very lite tint vinyl.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

dangxiii said:


> Is it just plug and play with activation through OBDeleven?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and just one code change in OBD


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Yes, and just one code change in OBD
> 
> View attachment 198905


Ordered on AliExpress! What code in obd? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Replaced my peeling interior door handle. Dealer refused to touch it under warranty saying that VW’s soft touch plastic coating doesn’t hold up well to sunscreen or hand sanitizer. Funny I never had this issue with my old mk6 GTI or any of my other cars for that matter. Ordered the $32 part off eBay and changed it myself in 2 min. It’s amazing how some dealerships would rather lose goodwill with a customer than make even a small cheap repair like that. Oh well, their loss. 

















O


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Dan_king3 said:


> got a video of how this sounds ? and a link for the item? install easy ?


install is three screws very easy, you have to remove intake to access it, but other than that very easy. Sounds just like a blowoff valve. If you still want a video i can text you one send me a dm with your number.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> View attachment 197017


@Burkett.ACB can you send me the link for this I want to install myself


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Passatb7tdi said:


> I installed this little gizmo from urotuning today, she sounds NICE 😍
> 
> View attachment 188660


Isn’t that just an adapter piece? I’m interested in how it sounds


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Installed Focal speaker kits and some sound deadening in all doors. Next up is the Helix sub kit and deadening the hatch area when my programming dongle arrives.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

TimS78 said:


> Installed Focal speaker kits and some sound deadening in all doors. Next up is the Helix sub kit and deadening the hatch area when my programming dongle arrives.


Hey! I was thinking about going with Focal as well, but my local shop said they don't care for how they sound and terrible manufacturer support. I Focal I'm my house and office so why wouldn't I want them in my car? I'm guessing you're happy with them? How was the install? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Install was super easy. Focal has good instructional vids on youtube to give you an idea of the process - they don't feature a Tiguan but the process is the same for all VWs. installing the new tweeter was the hardest part since they're not vehicle-specific; you have to cut the old one out and glue the new one in place, but it works just fine.

The OEM T10383 tool kit makes the job a lot easier than the generic kits off amazon. Also you'll probably break a few of the clips while you're doing it, you can get new ones on amazon for cheap.

As far as sound quality, the mids and highs are a lot brighter now with better clarity. Even on the factory system they're a nice upgrade, and once they have an amp driving them it should sound even better.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

TimS78 said:


> Install was super easy. Focal has good instructional vids on youtube to give you an idea of the process - they don't feature a Tiguan but the process is the same for all VWs. installing the new tweeter was the hardest part since they're not vehicle-specific; you have to cut the old one out and glue the new one in place, but it works just fine.
> 
> The OEM T10383 tool kit makes the job a lot easier than the generic kits off amazon. Also you'll probably break a few of the clips while you're doing it, you can get new ones on amazon for cheap.
> 
> As far as sound quality, the mids and highs are a lot brighter now with better clarity. Even on the factory system they're a nice upgrade, and once they have an amp driving them it should sound even better.


Awesome, thanks for the input. I've got the helix sub which did wonders for the overall sound, but the clarity is what's missing. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Gyte said:


> Isn’t that just an adapter piece? I’m interested in how it sounds


Yeah man its just a small piece. Let me see if i can record something for you guys and upload it its been a bunch of people asking already 👍🏽


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

dangxiii said:


> Ordered on AliExpress! What code in obd?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[mention]Dangxii [/mention] : Can you please post a pic or two of the switch you received (when you get it) and a link to the one you ordered, possibly a side-by-side with the OEM one?

I want to do the same thing, but I’m curious about the chrome finish on the AliExpress switches and if it will match the OEM one.

Thanks!
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Got the height and wheel fitment dialed in 👌🏼


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

dareblue said:


> Awesome, thanks for the input. I've got the helix sub which did wonders for the overall sound, but the clarity is what's missing.


I just installed the Helix sub kit, and even without being programmed yet it sounds phenomenal now that the Focals are properly powered.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You guys keep boasting about the Helix sub, but never post pics 

Come on!

Bob.


----------



## Tijuan (Nov 11, 2021)

Turbo2L said:


> Got the height and wheel fitment dialed in 👌🏼
> View attachment 201308


Nice!


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

Turbo2L said:


> Got the height and wheel fitment dialed in 👌🏼
> View attachment 201308


Tight


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You guys keep boasting about the Helix sub, but never post pics
> 
> Come on!
> 
> Bob.


There's not really much to show - it's a round carpeted box with a shiny top where the spare tire used to be.


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my Helix dongle in today and set the system to the Tiguan - setting 20 sounded the best to me.

Here's a picture of the finished job - while I was in there I lined the floor with Kilmat, closed cell foam, and mass-loaded vinyl, and lined the back of the floor panel with Soundskins Pro. When I replaced the door speakers, I also lined the inner and outer sheet metal with the Soundskins. The sound quality is really terrific now, and the car overall sounds a lot tighter with less road noise and hatch echoes


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

TimS78 said:


> I just installed the Helix sub kit, and even without being programmed yet it sounds phenomenal now that the Focals are properly powered.


Awesome! I like your choice of words, "phenomenal" 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

TimS78 said:


> I got my Helix dongle in today and set the system to the Tiguan - setting 20 sounded the best to me.
> 
> Here's a picture of the finished job - while I was in there I lined the floor with Kilmat, closed cell foam, and mass-loaded vinyl, and lined the back of the floor panel with Soundskins Pro. When I replaced the door speakers, I also lined the inner and outer sheet metal with the Soundskins. The sound quality is really terrific now, and the car overall sounds a lot tighter with less road noise and hatch echoes
> View attachment 201906


I asked my dealer about the dongle and they borrowed it from another dealer and programmed it for me. But I didn't realize there were different "profiles" for the Tiguan. Thinking I should buy a dongle so I can experiment and see which one sounds best to me. Do you have a link?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

My dongle's SD card showed Tiguan files in slots 18 and 20 - I think 18 was version 1 and 20 is version 2. v2 sounds a little punchier with better clarity in all frequencies, but honestly you can only tell hearing them back to back - if I had just set it to 18 and left it I'd still love it. 

If you've had yours done in the last 4 years, you're probably already set to 20, so I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since the dongle was $200 from a German seller on ebay (US dealerships won't sell you one).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TimS78 said:


> My dongle's SD card showed Tiguan files in slots 18 and 20 - I think 18 was version 1 and 20 is version 2. v2 sounds a little punchier with better clarity in all frequencies, but honestly you can only tell hearing them back to back - if I had just set it to 18 and left it I'd still love it.
> 
> If you've had yours done in the last 4 years, you're probably already set to 20, so I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since the dongle was $200 from a German seller on ebay (US dealerships won't sell you one).


File #18 is for the Touran
File #20 is for the (Euro) Tiguan -- 5 seater
File #22 is for the North American Tiguan -- 7 seater 

But you're free to use whatever file you want and whichever sounds better *to you*, of course


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well mine's a 5 seater, so that tracks.


----------



## mjodzio1 (8 mo ago)

Turbo2L said:


> Got the height and wheel fitment dialed in 👌🏼
> View attachment 201308


Looks super sweet! How's the ride?


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

mjodzio1 said:


> Looks super sweet! How's the ride?


It’s great. Definitely not stock lol but H&R’s ride nice


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TimS78 said:


> Well mine's a 5 seater, so that tracks.


I _think_ #20 is for the (shorter) Euro Tiguan, and #22 is for the (longer) version we have here (and for both the 5 & 7 seater versions)

Just my hunch though


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I _think_ #20 is for the (shorter) Euro Tiguan, and #22 is for the (longer) version we have here (and for both the 5 & 7 seater versions)
> 
> Just my hunch though


Here's a screen shot of the files on the SD card, looks like I misread it the first time. 18 is Touran, 19 is Mk1 Tiguan, 20 is MQB Tiguan 5 seat, and 22 is MQB Tiguan Allspace 7 seat.

It's worth noting that the US Tiguan is about 100mm shorter than the Euro Allspace, but it's about 300mm longer than the EU 5 seat Tiguan. I compared 20 and 22 in my car today, and the difference is subtle - to me, the bass sounds a little clearer and punchier on 22, 20 sounds slightly muddy by comparison. But someone else may interpret it as the bass isn't as powerful on 22, and someone else may not hear any difference at all, so I guess it's just down to your personal preference. If you do this install, listen to both back to back and pick the one you like better.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thule Vector M and Thule aeroblade a installed.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamGur (6 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thule Vector M and Thule aeroblade a installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, looks great! Mind sharing what other mods you’ve done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

I’ve had my Tiguan for a week so far, and today started with some small details that I learned from perusing this thread over the past few weeks when I decided to join the VW family again - I owned a ‘95 GTI for about 10 years. I parted that car out, and bought a Subaru WRX, which I still own. 
I had it flashed with the APR Stage 1 93 octane tune within 24 hours of getting it, and I’m acquiring my suspension modifications as well, and should have everything within a week’s time. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> [mention]Dangxii [/mention] : Can you please post a pic or two of the switch you received (when you get it) and a link to the one you ordered, possibly a side-by-side with the OEM one?
> 
> I want to do the same thing, but I’m curious about the chrome finish on the AliExpress switches and if it will match the OEM one.
> 
> ...


By the time I saw your comment I had already installed but part fits and looks original. Here’s a side by side. This is the seller and I chose the one ending in C


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

dangxiii said:


> By the time I saw your comment I had already installed but part fits and looks original. Here’s a side by side. This is the seller and I chose the one ending in C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation! Just ordered one for myself. 

Was there just the one bit to change in the coding to get the auto hold to work?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yea.....

Long Coding: 03 ABS Byte 23, Bit 0 ON

But. I also found this on the Atlas VCDS cheatsheet. It's supposed to soften the brake release as you hit the accelerator from a stop, less of a jolt. I'm not 100% it works yet, but I've only had it enabled for a few days.


Adapation: 03 ABS


IDE04871-Dynamic starting assist
normal -> early


MAS02138-Hill-start assistant
normal -> early


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! Just ordered one for myself.
> 
> Was there just the one bit to change in the coding to get the auto hold to work?
> 
> ...


That’s what I’ve been trying to figure out. I found auto hold functionality under brakes and adaptation and activate but it doesn’t do anything so I sent a messaged to the dude that got it working since he hasn’t responded here. But I’m going to try what the guy above said and see if it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

does anyone have a link to trunk dimensions of the MQB Tiguan?Im not talking about Cubic inches/feet... im talking actual dimensions side to side and front to back.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

5 or 7 seater?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My 21 SEL P R-line measures 39" deep (at it's furthest point as the door end of the trunk is sort of D shaped).
The width (between the wheel humps) is also 39".

Bob.

EDIT: Sorry, forgot to add that mine is a 5 seater (2 row).


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 5 or 7 seater?
> 
> Bob.


sorry bob! 5 seater, non 3rd row.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Does that help or do you need better dimensions?

Bob.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My 21 SEL P R-line measures 39" deep (at it's furthest point as the door end of the trunk is sort of D shaped).
> The width (between the wheel humps) is also 39".
> 
> Bob.
> ...


thanks for that Bob.
Trying to see if my sons little ATV would fit in the trunk. It measures at 99cm x 56cm x 71cm (39x23.25x28). So seems it MIGHT.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Does that help or do you need better dimensions?
> 
> Bob.


any chance i could bug you for the depth measurement from mid back of the seat to the trunk lid? and maybe from the top-back of the seat to the lid (curious how much shallower it is).


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

So you want me to put the tape on the top of the middle of the seating area and measure to the back window? (back side of the seat)

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

From the back side of the seat to about the same height on the back hatch (just below the window), it's ~33". Maybe just a hair less.

Bob.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> So you want me to put the tape on the top of the middle of the seating area and measure to the back window? (back side of the seat)
> 
> Bob.


Yea. so from the top edge of the seat to the door plastics. and from mid seat to door plastics.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> From the back side of the seat to about the same height on the back hatch (just below the window), it's ~33". Maybe just a hair less.
> 
> Bob.


awesome.
thanks again Bob, its sounding like it SHOULD fit.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It would be kinda hard without closing myself in the trunk to get from mid seat to plastics, but I can tell you the plastic's curve outward as it goes down the rear door. (so a little more as you go down).

Hell, take the thing to the dealer and tell the salesman you want him to put it back there....lol.

Bob.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It would be kinda hard without closing myself in the trunk to get from mid seat to plastics, but I can tell you the plastic's curve outward as it goes down the rear door. (so a little more as you go down).


No need, you've helped plenty!



OhioSpyderman said:


> Hell, take the thing to the dealer and tell the salesman you want him to put it back there....lol.
> 
> Bob.


Actually planning on test-driving one and swinging by home to give it a try.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

goran.gli said:


> No need, you've helped plenty!


All good.
65 here and retired 
Not a huge deal to "run" to the garage...
Honestly climbing in the back (while might sound like fun for young couples) sounds claustrophobic to me...lol.

Good Luck!

Bob.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Roof box and black plates came in 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

dangxiii said:


> By the time I saw your comment I had already installed but part fits and looks original. Here’s a side by side. This is the seller and I chose the one ending in C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this is the brushed metal look ... verses the chrome looking one ? 

If so can you link me pleaseeeee! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dan_king3 said:


> So this is the brushed metal look ... verses the chrome looking one ?
> 
> If so can you link me pleaseeeee!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Although he didn’t provide the link, I found it in 5sec using the info in the pic of the ad he did provide.

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Although he didn’t provide the link, I found it in 5sec using the info in the pic of the ad he did provide.
> 
> DoC
> 
> ...


Yeah found it also with those deets, but appears high polished, but the one in his picture appears satin 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

12.98US $ |Saborway Electronic hand brake Handbrake parking brake switch Auto Hold button For Tiguan L Tiguan II 2017 5NG 927 225 5NG927225|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




You want the C variant.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dan_king3 said:


> Yeah found it also with those deets, but appears high polished, but the one in his picture appears satin
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


If you read the description in the ad you’ll see the seller has 2 variants, one is polished the other is matt finished (C variant).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

New vehicle pickup few weeks ago, tint & debadged


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^







^^^^^^^^^^^



Bob.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> View attachment 205279
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Ah, making me work haha! Quick snip. Oh I put black side markers in too. Had a good trip with the fam to camping prior week. Cargo space was great and sufficient for 4. Friends G05 X5 saw the Tiggy for the 1st time and extremely jealous about the cargo and interior space =)


----------



## Tijuan (Nov 11, 2021)

I took a photo of my girl!

APR Stage 1 at 93 Octane
H&R Coil Springs
H&R Rear Sway Bar
APR Catback Exhaust
Black Forest BLK GS2 Shift knob and leather boot


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Made an appointment to have my suspension installed.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Traded in my Passat GT for a '21 Tiguan R Line.
(was a no brainer after i was offered what i paid for it 2.5 years ago, and we needed more room to lug around random things for the kids). 
My 4 year old son's 1st time at a dealership. He's a big VW fan. Best part was the way he was treated.
The sales man showed him the MK8 GTI as if my son was buying it lol. When he asked him if he wanted to sit in it my son said "no no, I walked outside in these shoes, they may be dirty"


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! Just ordered one for myself.
> 
> Was there just the one bit to change in the coding to get the auto hold to work?
> 
> ...


Received it today, installed in about 15mins. Enabled that one bit and works perfectly!

Thanks for finding the right switch on AliExpress, perfect match and fits like OEM. Can’t tell the difference at all!

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, I may have asked this before, but I don't recall.
What does having that switch do or allow you to do?

Sorry if it is a non-sensible question....

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm sorry, I may have asked this before, but I don't recall.
> What does having that switch do or allow you to do?
> 
> Sorry if it is a non-sensible question....
> ...


When you come to a stop, with Auto Hold engaged, you can take your foot off the brake and the brake will stay engaged until you press the accelerator. Quite helpful when coming to a stoplight on a hill.

I think (haven’t tested yet) it will also automatically engage the parking brake when you turn off the car but I’m not entirely sure about that yet.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Finished the footwell lights retro fit. Not to bad of a install at all.


















Also received my MRG titanium stud conversion


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Turbo2L said:


> Finished the footwell lights retro fit. Not to bad of a install at all.
> 
> View attachment 207016
> 
> ...


Tuxmats FTW! I have them also. Even got the rear cargo liner from them.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> When you come to a stop, with Auto Hold engaged, you can take your foot off the brake and the brake will stay engaged until you press the accelerator. Quite helpful when coming to a stoplight on a hill.
> 
> I think (haven’t tested yet) it will also automatically engage the parking brake when you turn off the car but I’m not entirely sure about that yet.
> 
> ...


So I have confirmed that indeed, with Auto Hold turned on, when you put the vehicle in park and turn it off the system does automatically set the parking brake.

After having this for a few days now, I’ll have to admit it’s just an OK upgrade. In an area where the ground is level I prefer having it off especially for parking and reversing. It’s annoying when backing slowly into a tight spot, come to a stop along the way to check mirrors then have to kick the accelerator to get it going again. Simple button press to turn it off so that’s good. For regular driving in hilly urban areas it’s a nice feature.

The primary reason to get it… it’s a very cheap upgrade and it populates a “blank” space where the button goes and looks indistinguishable from OEM. I hate blank spaces, particularly in a “fully optioned” vehicle.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Titanium stud conversion done


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Had the OE S3 springs with OE Audi TT rear spring pads installed on the car and had the alignment done. The ride quality is much smoother than the OE Tiguan springs.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

performed the recall for the spoiler today. asked the dealership to swap it over to the black version to get the more European look.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

..


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

Bought it. Paid under MSRP, no features are missing and got the spec I wanted. Have a few things on order and picking it up later this week and will post some photos here.

A year ago, we tried to find a facelift in Blue and had no luck. In the Winter into Spring, we couldn't find any for sticker. Then in May-June, we couldn't find any dealers that would honor any discount for partner program and they were still marking them up.

Finally tried to buy one again this month (august, 11 months after we started looking) and cars were selling for sticker (since 2023s are coming soon) BUT most were missing features like the ventilated seats.

Kelly Volkswagen in MA sold us the car we wanted (Blue w/ grey interior), at sticker with partner program for even more off, didn't hassle us over warranty oh and accepted outside financing. That was another thing that made this hard. I'll summarize a bit better using bullets for what we wanted and why it took a year:

1. We wanted a Blue Tiguan with grey interior, SEL and no features deleted due to parts shortages
2. Sticker pricing or less
3. Partner program accepted
4. No required extras like wheel warranty or true coat
5. We wanted to use our credit union (3.19% interest rate)
6. We wanted to also not pay for an out of state tag or any sales tax (NH will give me a plate and I can just install it on the car wherever I pickup the car and drive it home). NH doesn't collect sales tax either. A lot of dealers just don't know how to work within that rule or refuse to.
7. Finally, minimal dealer fees. Many were charging close to $1000. This one charged $399 in fees.

So we're financing the full amount over 54 months at 3.19% and getting the car we want.

There are only four Tiguans in this spec on the east coast at the moment and 2 of them had ventilated seats deleted and one dealer would not let us use our own financing (4.5% versus 3.19% or about $800 in interest).

VERY excited that patience paid offf!


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Put the intake cone back on, for some reason it keeps falling off, i tighten the clamp but its too oily and can fall out with potholes i guess. Im about to drill a screw unto the plastic 😂


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

apollosfury said:


> Put the stock wheels back on and adjusted the coils this weekend. Gave it a wash last night.
> 
> Also one of my lasfit fogs crapped out but they're sending a replacement
> 
> ...


This looks amazing! What coils did you use? I'm debating between Solo werks to save some money or just go big with either KW or H&R coils


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got my apr tune for 93 octane for my ‘22! Granny driving since i put 89 okay and have 295 miles left in the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

dangxiii said:


> Just got my apr tune for 93 octane for my ‘22! Granny driving since i put 89 okay and have 295 miles left in the tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t feel bad. I did the same thing when my car was tuned 4 weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

I waited patiently until I received my dashboard cubby from AliExpress, and immediately installed it. 


























I give the fit a 9.5. It will do the job just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

AdamChandler said:


> Bought it. Paid under MSRP, no features are missing and got the spec I wanted. Have a few things on order and picking it up later this week and will post some photos here.
> 
> A year ago, we tried to find a facelift in Blue and had no luck. In the Winter into Spring, we couldn't find any for sticker. Then in May-June, we couldn't find any dealers that would honor any discount for partner program and they were still marking them up.
> 
> ...


finally took delivery!















































































It was a VERY long ordeal. Dealer was great but my bank screwed the pooch. We were approved 8/3 and didn't get the check until today 8/15 almost 2 weeks. Everything that could happen, did and was just so long of a process but getting a 3.19% interest rate in 2022 is pretty damn good so we didn't mind waiting. The dealer's in-house financing was at 4.5% as their best rate and we just weren't going to buy a car for anything above 3.5%.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

AdamChandler said:


> finally took delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I really love the wheels on those new R-Lines. I was thinking of getting a set for my new ID.4 but couldn't find a set anywhere for a realistic price. Maybe one day.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

AdamChandler said:


> finally took delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need some winter wheels and tires for those long NH winters Adam! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

AdamChandler said:


> finally took delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color! I wish the dealer I went to had some in that color when I got my 2019. The Red that I got isn't bad, but blue would have gone better with my "TARDIS" license plate.


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

azgman9 said:


> You'll need some winter wheels and tires for those long NH winters Adam! Enjoy the ride!


The wife has picked out a few options. She may bit the bullet soon. We'll get first snow in October and Winters really should go on by mid-November to be on the safe side. She'll probably run 18s in Winter and go Blizzak.


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

AdamChandler said:


> The wife has picked out a few options. She may bit the bullet soon. We'll get first snow in October and Winters really should go on by mid-November to be on the safe side. She'll probably run 18s in Winter and go Blizzak.


I can also recommend the *mud flaps* from Amazon. They fit like a glove.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Had a chance to slap my MK7 Golf R AWE catback onto the Tiguan, took a bit of modification but in the end it turned out great.


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

Any sound clips? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

One more modification completed on my Tiguan - I had the 034Motorsports Dogbone mount installed. I can’t believe how much of a difference such a small part plays in how the car feels and responds. It is actually smoother and the car feels tighter. A lot of the drivetrain slop is gone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAS KING (Sep 23, 2020)

whtaguan said:


> One more modification completed on my Tiguan - I had the 034Motorsports Dogbone mount installed. I can’t believe how much of a difference such a small part plays in how the car feels and responds. It is actually smoother and the car feels tighter. A lot of the drivetrain slop is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link?

wait, found it, I think...








Billet Aluminum Lower Dogbone Mount Insert, Volkswagen & Audi MQB And MQB EVO


The 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum MQB Lower Dogbone Mount Insert for Volkswagen & Audi MQB And MQB EVO vehicles is designed to fill the large void in the factory dogbone mount, and limit drivetrain movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing excessive additional noise, vibration, or...




store.034motorsport.com





Is this better than the other ones available?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

GAS KING said:


> Link?
> 
> wait, found it, I think...
> 
> ...


From the research that I did and the experience from owning a highly modified Bugeye WRX, which does not have an OE soft rubber bushing left in its suspension/drivetrain. The 034Motorsports mount appealed over the rest because it’s alloy, which is soft enough to give some compliance and reduce NVH, and firm enough to reduce unwanted movement in the engine/drivetrain.
The best part was the ease of installation and instant gratification of the results of installation. It’s a completely different feeling car.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

whtaguan said:


> From the research that I did and the experience from owning a highly modified Bugeye WRX, which does not have an OE soft rubber bushing left in its suspension/drivetrain. The 034Motorsports mount appealed over the rest because it’s alloy, which is soft enough to give some compliance and reduce NVH, and firm enough to reduce unwanted movement in the engine/drivetrain.
> The best part was the ease of installation and instant gratification of the results of installation. It’s a completely different feeling car.


I'm thinking, based what I'm reading on their site, this modification is more for the performance oriented driver who plans on making high G turns and/or, as stated, "wheel hoping burn outs". This isn't for the average grocery toting, speed limit obeying, average everyday Tiguan owner. Sound right?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Diego012 said:


> I'm thinking, based what I'm reading on their site, this modification is more for the performance oriented driver who plans on making high G turns and/or, as stated, "wheel hoping burn outs". This isn't for the average grocery toting, speed limit obeying, average everyday Tiguan owner. Sound right?


My Tiguan is being setup to be performance driven on curvy/winding back roads, along with being driven to work and going to the store to get groceries.
I do my mods in stages to see their impact on the experience of driving my cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAS KING (Sep 23, 2020)

whtaguan said:


> My Tiguan is being setup to be performance driven on curvy/winding back roads, along with being driven to work and going to the store to get groceries.
> I do my mods in stages to see their impact on the experience of driving my cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Before I buy this thing.....this takes out some of the clunky feel when you accelerate hard or the transmission shifts?
I can feel the downshifts mostly.....especially at slower speeds and/or while braking.

This is another option? (if I understand the purpose of both items)









NEUSPEED MQB Engine Torque Arm Insert


DESCRIPTION Under hard acceleration, your entire engine and transmission actually rotate due to compliance with the factory bushings. While the soft factory bushings do a good job of damping engine vibration, they can also create a rubbery, vague response in the vehicle's powertrain. NEUSPEED...




www.b2bfab.com


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

GAS KING said:


> Before I buy this thing.....this takes out some of the clunky feel when you accelerate hard or the transmission shifts?
> I can feel the downshifts mostly.....especially at slower speeds and/or while braking.
> 
> This is another option? (if I understand the purpose of both items)
> ...


It did remove the clunkiness of the shifts. Have you ever driven a car with a CVT transmission? It feel more like that now - much smoother than before. I feel a small amount of vibration at idle (that’s the NVH), and it smoothes out as you accelerate. 

I highly recommend doing this modification. There are ‘instructional’ videos on YouTube. Make sure to get a new replacement bolt with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

GAS KING said:


> Before I buy this thing.....this takes out some of the clunky feel when you accelerate hard or the transmission shifts?
> I can feel the downshifts mostly.....especially at slower speeds and/or while braking.
> 
> This is another option? (if I understand the purpose of both items)
> ...


Honestly you milage may wary, as I for example installed the aluminum insert above + there is a shim which goes on the top of it to remove movement at both "pucks" not only at the bottom "puck" which potentially can stress it more and brake a bolt. 
Currently debating on getting insert out as smaaaal amount of slope is still present so I still have "click" sensation from intersection start and on downshifts. and car produces low frequency vibration at stop when trans engaged - not cool at traffic lights. 
I have a very feeling that engine mount + transmission mount + only bottom part of insert will fix my issues but mounts are expensive as hell, and I'm lazy to go there, although my engine mount looks like ****...
So choose wisely.


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

Installed my essential in every vehicle, the CanvasBack rear cover. This goes in every car / truck. it's water resistant and always a perfect fit. Wife chose plaid for her pattern. Dog has approved. We added a throw blanket in shag & a memory foam mattress. Dog likes hiding under the luggage cover in its retracted mode so we put that in as well. 
































LINKS to buy:
Volkswagen Tiguan Cargo Liner (add the side pieces and bumper flap for most protection)
Bed: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083VRWXYJ?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
Shag Fur - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NNVPT3R?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details 


Also, wife had window tinting done. This is FormulaOne Pinnacle Ceramic Window Tint at most New Hampshire will allow (75% front, 35% rear)






























Also you'll notice in the photos, we added the mud flaps are recommended by a user here and I also purchased a license plate bracket that you can pick up (links below):
License Plate Brackets: Amazon.com: 2pcs Blakc fit v-w tag License Plate Frame (Frame V-W1)
Mud Flaps: Amazon.com: Mud Flaps for VW Tiguan R-Line 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022 Accessories Mud Splash Guard Front and Rear 4-PC Set : Automotive


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Carrying along with the small details - today I installed and coded my auto hold switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Fitted Golf R rear brakes to compliment the Stoptechs in the front. Used GiroDisc 2 piece, aluminum hat rotors, they are a thing of beauty. $400 a side, but worth it.


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

whtaguan said:


> One more modification completed on my Tiguan - I had the 034Motorsports Dogbone mount installed. I can’t believe how much of a difference such a small part plays in how the car feels and responds. It is actually smoother and the car feels tighter. A lot of the drivetrain slop is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install both upper and lower or just the lower mount? How is the NVH?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Hrafn77 said:


> Did you install both upper and lower or just the lower mount? How is the NVH?


I only installed the lower. They (034Mtorosports' website) suggest doing both, but I didn't see the need, because I don't do burnouts or launch my car - it's 4Motion. Plus, I drive my car daily and when I do spirited driving, it's on backroads. 
The NVH is very minimal - I only notice a slight vibration at idle, and it goes away as soon as you press the throttle. It was money well spent.


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

whtaguan said:


> I only installed the lower. They (034Mtorosports' website) suggest doing both, but I didn't see the need, because I don't do burnouts or launch my car - it's 4Motion. Plus, I drive my car daily and when I do spirited driving, it's on backroads.
> The NVH is very minimal - I only notice a slight vibration at idle, and it goes away as soon as you press the throttle. It was money well spent.


Right on. Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in trying this out.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Hrafn77 said:


> Right on. Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in trying this out.


You’re welcome! You will enjoy driving your Tiguan even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

hello folks, unfortunately the left-front hub bearing failed at 14343 km less than 10k miles, dealing with warranty(nightmare) they (VW dealer) do not want to fix it for free😿part “is back order”, here in Brazil.🤦‍♂️

330 ponies locked-in the stable😭🤦‍♂️
VW Tiguan R-line 4Motion 2020 (Brazil spec, 7 seats, EA888 3rd gen, DQ500 DSG-7, + stage 1 engine tune)
330 hp-> engine fly wheel estimated
260 whp-> AWD dyno checked
310 whp-> 2WD dyno checked

need to fix the bearing hub before continue with mods.
like big brakes, sport suspension, Exhaust and wheels.
Will install only the P3 gauge just because is already here, so all other plans for the Tig are on hold.😭

Loving all mods posted by other members.❤


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

El Bengador said:


> hello folks, unfortunately the left-front hub bearing failed at 14343 km less than 10k miles, dealing with warranty(nightmare) they (VW dealer) do not want to fix it for freepart “is back order”, here in Brazil.
> 
> 330 ponies locked-in the stable
> VW Tiguan R-line 4Motion 2020 (Brazil spec, 7 seats, EA888 3rd gen, DQ500 DSG-7, + stage 1 engine tune)
> ...


That’s sad to read. It will be better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Went out and started picking up some of my APR parts list. Dogbone insert, turbo inlet pipe, hopefully the Apr intake sooner rather than later.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Not as elegant as previous posters but I added some Amazon special cross bars, pet trunk mat, and a bed taking inspiration from an earlier post. I ordered the LED side markers from Aliexpress as well as the AUTO HOLD button. Can’t wait to get ‘em!


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Four months after getting it, I finally had my Maxton lip installed. I’ll take better pictures later today.


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

whtaguan said:


> You’re welcome! You will enjoy driving your Tiguan even more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a new bolt from the dealership?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Hrafn77 said:


> Did you get a new bolt from the dealership?


You can. I ordered it from ECS Tuning. Their prices match the dealerships and they usually have all the parts in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Here’s a better pic from the little trip


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.
> View attachment 215510


That looks great! How is the quality of the lip spoiler? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Maxton is known for _really_ good fit and finish. Came with quality hardware, too.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Maxton is known for _really_ good fit and finish. Came with quality hardware, too.


Thank you for the reply! I will be placing my order for one of their spoilers tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

Our Tiguan is actually my wife's daily, which we picked up about 9 months ago. It's a salvage repaired vehicle, and unfortunately someone took all of the easily-removed bits out of the luggage area. So, I'm gradually buying the parts and replacing them. Most recently, the retractable luggage compartment cover...










Still need to find a jack, spare wheel, warning triangle - not sure what else should be under the floor too...


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Do you have the exact link to the H&R Springs? or Part Number ? I would highly appreciate it. Setup looks sick ! 



TarikE said:


> Finally got the rims installed. Niche Form 20x8.5 with 245/45r20 tires. H&R springs.
> 
> I have the ECS flush spacer kit but not sure if I’m gonna use it. Probably could use a little more poke.
> View attachment 159999


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Decided to plasti-dip the grille myself, gives it a cooler look I feel.

Before:









In process:

















Done:


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Not normally a big plastidip fan but that looks really good!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I gotta ask.
Is there an advantage to spray "Plasti Dip" over Paint?
Doesn't chip as easy?
More noise absorbent?
Less overspray?

Never tried it.

I do like it!

Bob.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I gotta ask.
> Is there an advantage to spray "Plasti Dip" over Paint?
> Doesn't chip as easy?
> More noise absorbent?
> ...


The main reason I personally selected plasti-dip rather than paint is because of ease of use and "insurance."
What I mean by this is that to paint something you have to do an entire prep process on the material you want to paint, while with plastic dip just clean it and it's ready to go! Also, paint is a permanent thing, plasti-dip on the other hand is like a rubber coating... If one day I decide I don't want the black grille anymore, or if I do it and it comes out wrong, I can just peel it off and it will be back as if nothing ever happened, also any overspray can just be peeled off. Finally, a quality paint job is expensive, this can of plastic dip and painter's tape was less than $20 total, so a cheap way to "spice" up the look of your car.

Edit:
Also I did this in around 2 hours, it's a quick job, and as I mentioned if you don't like it you can go back to stock in 5 minutes. I would like to try the window surrounds and maybe some of the chrome on the lower bumper, not too sure about those so I'll probably leave it at this for now.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

02BugDriver said:


> Not normally a big plastidip fan but that looks really good!


Thanks! I love the car but felt it looked a bit too feminine so to give it a nicer look I tried this and it works well. If you go up close (within 3 feet or so) you will notice that it is not a 100% professional job, it's not perfectly flat and has minor blushes.... But overall and 99% of the time you look at it you won't notice it and it really changes the whole look of the car.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I do not recognize your country's flag.
I'm assuming you're not concerned with extreme temperatures with the Plasti-Dip?

Bob.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

It's Panama (With the panama canal). It's 90+ Fahrenheit all year round so thankfully I don't have to deal with cold. Regarding heat I have some friends that have had it on their cars for months and they say it has held up perfectly.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, I apologize for not recognizing your country's flag.
Here in Ohio we can see temperatures in the summer peak over 100 degrees, while in the winter we can (and have recently seen) temperatures below zero (but not for more than a few weeks).
Hell, right now it's 90 degrees out and it's "late" summer. The grass in my yard is a lovely shade of light brown with just a bit of light green mixed in...

Nice job, and I have to say, I liked your masking skills  
(I'm 65 and have been "working" on my own cars for years)

Bob.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Don't worry about it! It should be resilient to hot and cold, they advertise "Plasti Dip® is extremely resistant to the elements, including sun exposure, winter ice, cold, salt etc. A lot of customers actually dip their wheels and cars specifically to protect the original surfaces from the winter season." Overall it's a great product and if you don't mind it not being factory quality I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

Haven't done anything but drive it. 😁 over 500 miles in the last few days.

Bought it last Thursday. Want to lower it.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

vwrabbit said:


> Haven't done anything but drive it. 😁 over 500 miles in the last few days.
> 
> Bought it last Thursday. Want to lower it.
> View attachment 216089


It looks great! May I suggest Golf R/Audi S3 springs.


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Four months after getting it, I finally had my Maxton lip installed. I’ll take better pictures later today.
> View attachment 215269


Where did you purchase it from. I checked with a couple places and they were sold out


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

VII or VIII R springs? Thanks!



> It looks great! May I suggest Golf R/Audi S3 springs.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

vwrabbit said:


> VII or VIII R springs? Thanks!


Mk7/Mk7.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

whtaguan said:


> It looks great! May I suggest Golf R/Audi S3 springs.


I have a question about this....If you want to lower your Tiguan why go with stock Golf R springs or S3 springs? Is it in hopes of retaining "stock" ride quality w/ a lower ride height?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have a question about this....If you want to lower your Tiguan why go with stock Golf R springs or S3 springs? Is it in hopes of retaining "stock" ride quality w/ a lower ride height?


I can only speak for myself concerning this - I went OE S3 springs route because I wanted stock ride quality with a lower ride height, which turned out better than I expected. I also like the fact it is OEM+, and I kept the theme going utilizing OE Audi TT rear spring pads to eliminate reverse rake, which gives my car a much better 'stance'.
I do think that the other owners out there that followed this route are enjoying their Tiguans better as well.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

whtaguan said:


> I can only speak for myself concerning this - I went OE S3 springs route because I wanted stock ride quality with a lower ride height, which turned out better than I expected. I also like the fact it is OEM+, and I kept the theme going utilizing OE Audi TT rear spring pads to eliminate reverse rake, which gives my car a much better 'stance'.
> I do think that the other owners out there that followed this route are enjoying their Tiguans better as well.


All great info...thanks! Also, apologies if you have already but if you can, could you post some pics of your Tiguan with those parts installed (just so I can see what the look/stance is like)? Did you do the install yourself? where did you get the parts?


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

littlewhite said:


> Ah, making me work haha! Quick snip. Oh I put black side markers in too. Had a good trip with the fam to camping prior week. Cargo space was great and sufficient for 4. Friends G05 X5 saw the Tiggy for the 1st time and extremely jealous about the cargo and interior space =)
> View attachment 205361
> View attachment 205360


Did you get a chrome delete? if so what type of vinyl and how much was the job?


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> performed the recall for the spoiler today. asked the dealership to swap it over to the black version to get the more European look.
> View attachment 208256


is that a factory spoiler? why does it look so much bigger than what i got?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's an OEM factory extension.

















Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> is that a factory spoiler? why does it look so much bigger than what i got?


All factory. Probably just an optical illusion.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

..


----------



## Kilotang (4 mo ago)

Installed an Ecohitch 2" receiver today for my bike rack. Does not require cutting the fascia at all.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Gyte said:


> Did you get a chrome delete? if so what type of vinyl and how much was the job?


I did. I painted some myself, some chrome delete was wrapped. Cant remember the price because was it was including window tint so few hundred dollars.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

littlewhite said:


> I did. I painted some myself, some chrome delete was wrapped. Cant remember the price because was it was including window tint so few hundred dollars.


Is that wrapped in matte?
Can you tell me what was painted and what was wrapped? It looks really well done


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Gyte said:


> Is that wrapped in matte?
> Can you tell me what was painted and what was wrapped? It looks really well done


 Part of the front and back bottom was painted the rest wrap. Roof rack outside in matte color.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

@Burkett.ACB 
bro will this work? 14 LED HIGH POWER WHITE 194 (vleds.com)
using the 26 leds do you think itll cause it to over heat and melt? 26 LED HIGH OUTPUT WHITE 194 921 (vleds.com) 
this is the casing ill be getting to go with the lights: Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan – UroTuning


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> @Burkett.ACB
> bro will this work? 14 LED HIGH POWER WHITE 194 (vleds.com)
> using the 26 leds do you think itll cause it to over heat and melt? 26 LED HIGH OUTPUT WHITE 194 921 (vleds.com)
> this is the casing ill be getting to go with the lights: Bumper Side Marker Replacement | Smoked Lens | VW Beetle/Tiguan – UroTuning


I don't think this would produce enough heat to melt anything.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Kilotang said:


> Installed an Ecohitch 2" receiver today for my bike rack. Does not require cutting the fascia at all.
> View attachment 218161
> 
> View attachment 218160


 What bike mount is that?


----------



## Kilotang (4 mo ago)

DarthBajan said:


> What bike mount is that?


It's a Kuat NV Base 2.0, about 4 years old now. They're expensive, but well built and I haven't had any problems with it yet. My in-laws owned one for 10 years without problems.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

that hose.... It made me want to cry,
Removing it was a f***ING nightmare lol 
🤣😂


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

The breather hose...


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Lowered the tiggy with H&R Springs since H&R street performance coils are back ordered until late 2022. It will do for now. Thinking of adding spacers 20 mm in back and 15mm in front. Debatable.


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

TarikE said:


> Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.
> View attachment 215510


been reading the forums. Car looks flawless. Lip gives it an aggressive look. Did you end up installing the spacer kit?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

chris_mk4 said:


> Lowered the tiggy with H&R Springs since H&R street performance coils are back ordered until late 2022. It will do for now. Thinking of adding spacers 20 mm in back and 15mm in front. Debatable.
> 
> View attachment 219230


hows the ride with those h&rs?


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> hows the ride with those h&rs?


Smooth, better handling and you feel more in control when driving it. I like it better than stock in my opinion.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

I just picked up some Solo Werks S1s. Waiting for them to arrive. 

Anyone else running these? I've heard good things.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

vwrabbit said:


> I just picked up some Solo Werks S1s. Waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> Anyone else running these? I've heard good things.


whats your plan for the headlight leveling sensors?
i also want to go the S1 route...


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

Good question. I hadn't thought of that. I'll have to see and go from there.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> whats your plan for the headlight leveling sensors?
> i also want to go the S1 route...


what do you mean by plan for the leveling sensors? I’m lowered on coils and my headlights level out just fine.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

Where is the leveler?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

maybe your tiguan doesnt have auto leveling lights, but if so, theres a sensor on the rear, that lets say reads, the height of the vehicle by measuring the compression of the rear suspension. (aiming the lights lower if the rear is sagging, to avoid blinding oncoming drivers)
When you lower the car it by installing coils or springs, that sensor either: 1.- reads as if the car is loaded and aims the lights down or 2.- breaks if the drop is excessive, rendering it inoperative.
Either way, if you do have the sensor, adjustment is needed to properly level the lights.
Since the sensor is not adjustable, something needs to be done, not sure what.
I do have a 3d printer and i am thinking i can print a longer/shorter/different sensor arm to compensate for the lowering...still not sure how tho...


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you have VCDS you can reset the zero point of the headlight level sensor.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

TimS78 said:


> If you have VCDS you can reset the zero point of the headlight level sensor.


It can also be reset with OBDeleven. I was able to do so without touching the headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyc1077 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got mud flaps for my 22 r line today. Saw a great looking front lip in this thread. That might be next on my list.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

vdubrXmon said:


> It can also be reset with OBDeleven. I was able to do so without touching the headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you do it with OBD11? My headlights seems totally fine, but I’d like to check it out anyway


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

TimS78 said:


> If you have VCDS you can reset the zero point of the headlight level sensor.


i dont think that would work if you lower the car beyond the limits of the sensor


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

vdubrXmon said:


> It can also be reset with OBDeleven. I was able to do so without touching the headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i guess you dont need to touch the headlights eitherway (with programming or by modifying the sensor)


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> i guess you dont need to touch the headlights eitherway (with programming or by modifying the sensor)


If your car is equipped with the adaptive headlights, it’s not necessary. If the lights are adjusted manually, there is an increased chance of doing more harm than good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13IVY (5 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.
> View attachment 215510


Im curious what wheels you are running? Set up looks so clean 🙏


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Cleaned it up and took it to a gtg
















Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

apollosfury said:


> Cleaned it up and took it to a gtg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Your car looks great! Those wheels are nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigwon (5 mo ago)

Added the Integrated Engineering intake and ECS DV spacer this weekend, love the sound here’s the look.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tranqy (5 mo ago)

apollosfury said:


> Cleaned it up and took it to a gtg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so killer lowered.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

I completed the installation of the ECS Tuning ‘Big Bore’ turbo inlet pipe, ECS Tuning silicone turbo inlet hose to complement the ECS Tuning dry air filter and modified intake chamber. While I was in there I also added the ECS PCV breather hose.
























The car now breathes much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

vdubrXmon said:


> Wow! Your car looks great! Those wheels are nice!





tranqy said:


> It looks so killer lowered.


thanks!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Turbo2L said:


> How did you do it with OBD11? My headlights seems totally fine, but I’d like to check it out anyway


I recall you have SEL right? If so then you have the IQ light/adaptive light so is fine. I was afraid I will need to readjust too but was fine after lowering.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

vdubrXmon said:


> I completed the installation of the ECS Tuning ‘Big Bore’ turbo inlet pipe, ECS Tuning silicone turbo inlet hose to complement the ECS Tuning dry air filter and modified intake chamber. While I was in there I also added the ECS PCV breather hose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry here, but that stock air box is the biggest bottle neck in the system.
Have you opened it to see what's inside it?
Complete overkill on VW's part IMO.










I did THAT ^^^
Not the most expensive but it works (and sounds great).
I also added the CTS turbo intake pipe.

Bob.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Are those air induction systems sealed off from the engine compartment or are they open and just sucking in air from the engine compartment.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I cut every other slat out of the intake box lid. I don't know if it made a difference in sound, but it looks like it would increase airflow in the airbox. The air filter is still clean after 15K over 3 years, so I kept it for now. We don't get much snow here. I also changed the oil and checked all fluids.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

vdubrXmon said:


> I completed the installation of the ECS Tuning ‘Big Bore’ turbo inlet pipe, ECS Tuning silicone turbo inlet hose to complement the ECS Tuning dry air filter and modified intake chamber. While I was in there I also added the ECS PCV breather hose.
> 
> The car now breathes much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice budget upgrade. Better throttle response and bit more punch?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Andy A said:


> Are those air induction systems sealed off from the engine compartment or are they open and just sucking in air from the engine compartment.


Why does it have to be sealed?
I ran an open air element in my previous vehicle for 20 yrs. with zero side effects.



PZ said:


> I cut every other slat out of the intake box lid. I don't know if it made a difference in sound, but it looks like it would increase airflow in the airbox. The air filter is still clean after 15K over 3 years, so I kept it for now. We don't get much snow here. I also changed the oil and checked all fluids.


I wasn't looking for "sound" gains, but it wasn't unwelcomed.
I was amazed at how much "stuff" was in that box when I removed it.
It's for SALE if anyone wants it...lol...

Bob.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Why does it have to be sealed?
> I ran an open air element in my previous vehicle for 20 yrs. with zero side effects.
> 
> 
> ...


What filter is that? I had an open filter in my MINI and loved it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Neuspeed, got it on sale 








NEUSPEED P - Flo Air Intake Kit - MQB Tiguan / 8V A3


NEUSPEED leads the industry with over 40 years of developing aftermarket performance air intakes on VW/Audi vehicles. Others have tried to emulate our work, but no one has been able to match our unique combination of innovation, quality, performance and CARB emission compliant. Replacing the...




www.urotuning.com





There are several out there, you just have to figure out what fits your budget.

Bob.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm really sorry here, but that stock air box is the biggest bottle neck in the system.
> Have you opened it to see what's inside it?
> Complete overkill on VW's part IMO.
> 
> ...


Bob,

I Swiss cheesed the intake box with 1” holes to allow more into the airbox, which I then removed the ‘snow’ grate, and it’s been working fine. I live in south Texas, where it gets really hot, and so I won’t run an open air filter for heat soak. My other car is a highly modified WRX, which has an open filter, but it’s housed in a box designed by Cobb Tuning. That’s the only system I will use. I hope they make one soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

littlewhite said:


> Nice budget upgrade. Better throttle response and bit more punch?


It definitely has a smoother throttle response, and the added benefit of a bit more punch, especially in Sport Mode. I highly recommend doing this if you have an ECU tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

vdubrXmon said:


> It definitely has a smoother throttle response, and the added benefit of a bit more punch. Especially in Sport Mode. I highly recommend doing this if you have an ECU tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, good to know. Is quite clean and factory OEM look which is cool. I yet to do any engine tunes yet but def will do something like that Fall/Winter time. Thanks for the feedback~


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

littlewhite said:


> Nice, good to know. Is quite clean and factory OEM look which is cool. I yet to do any engine tunes yet but def will do something like that Fall/Winter time. Thanks for the feedback~


You’re welcome. I like to keep my cars as close to factory as possible. I learnt a long time ago that the benefits/results of my modifications must outweigh the cost of the part used. I’m a ‘budget’ modifier. 

You have to look really hard to see if my cars are modified. They are for my enjoyment. How’s that’s acronym - IYKYK!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Did the dogbone subframe insert v1 from APR in my 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line this past weekend. I have to say, I am super impressed. Such a cheap mod but my god it makes a huge difference. The gear shifts are almost indiscernible. The power feels linear, surging forward. You definitely get more vibration at low speeds like driving slowly through a parking structure. Putting your foot into it doesn't seem to take as long for the power to come on. In gear, at a stop, you feel the vibration a bit in your seat / floor board but it's super trivial. I personally like it. Reminds me of my SQ5. 10/10 would recommend the dogbone insert!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

vdubrXmon said:


> Bob,
> 
> I Swiss cheesed the intake box with 1” holes to allow more into the airbox, which I then removed the ‘snow’ grate, and it’s been working fine. I live in south Texas, where it gets really hot, and so I won’t run an open air filter for heat soak. My other car is a highly modified WRX, which has an open filter, but it’s housed in a box designed by Cobb Tuning. That’s the only system I will use. I hope they make one soon.
> 
> ...


My "other car" was a moderately modified 3000GT Spyder VR4:



http://imgur.com/qXbw0qC




http://imgur.com/2MTVFAI


I ran a K&N Open Air filter for 20+ yrs. without an issue.

Bob.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Why does it have to be sealed?
> I ran an open air element in my previous vehicle for 20 yrs. with zero
> 
> Bob.


It doesn't if not concerned with air intake temperatures. My background with forced induction was in the mustang 5.0 days and is probably a little dated. I was a supercharger person. Ran a 11lb Whipple supercharger setup in a 91 fox body. Air to air IC's or water to air IC's for superchargers were not much of an option for cooling down the air intake charge. Good Intake systems were not the best. Had a 77mm pro-m mass air meter with conical filter and on it. The intake system was always sucking in air from the hot engine bay and on hot days it was noticeable in performance. The open element systems could also be subject to fan wash from the radiator fan. Most forced induction systems like nice cool cold air.

Nothing wrong with open filters nor that the 2.0liter couldn't use some help in its design. I say use whatever fits your needs, was just curious with the systems in the tiguan whether they were sealed off from the engine bay so that they are not always sucking in hot engine air or are they a true cold air system.


----------



## ONEBADGLX (Jan 11, 2003)

I


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.
> View attachment 215510


Can you link it I’m interested in buying


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

TarikE said:


> Here’s a better pic of the Maxton lip spoiler. From this morning’s cars and coffee at Dulles Landing, Va.
> View attachment 215510


What suspension you have on it? I like the stance


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

Installed air ride two weeks ago. Got rid of the KSport coilovers.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Just installed the P3 Gauge…
I like it a lot, it looks great on the TigJan
what you guys think?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

30k km service.
ultrasonic cleaned injectors, tire rotation, fresh oil, new filters, body washed and throttle body decarbonized.


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

I finally got chance to change out the brake discs and pads on the wife's Tiguan. The grinding noise from the front of the car that she told me about while I was working away turned out to be the rear of the car. So, instead of just upgrading the front discs and pads, she got a full upgrade all round. 🤣🤣🤣🤣































































I went with the Brembo XTRA discs for a bit better braking and sure enough, after 100+ miles of driving, these brakes are noticeably better than the standard ones that they replaced. For what they cost, I would highly recommend them.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Not trying to start a "brake" war here, but coming from the Sport/Touring world I can tell you that cross drilled rotors are highly frowned upon.
An example:











And the words of a master mechanic:

"Doesnt matter if its one hole or forty holes. Any drilled hole becomes a weak point. Dont be afraid to pick up blank face rotors from a company like stoptech either. The vanes in between the faces are designed better to draw air into the center and help cool the rotor. A more efficient design is still much better than the cheap stuff or drilled rotors out there.

As far as drilled rotors go, it doesn't matter the company.... brembo, stoptech, wilwood, whatever..... drilled rotors fail all the same. If you don't want to spend money twice, don't buy drilled and say "maybe these will be ok:" "

Just putting it out there....

Bob.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Not trying to start a "brake" war here, but coming from the Sport/Touring world I can tell you that cross drilled rotors are highly frowned upon.
> An example:
> 
> View attachment 221237
> ...


That's true. However most owners are not getting the rotors to glow so the heat cycles are gradual and the holes provide quicker cooling. That being said there is definitely less material so the rotors do heat up quicker and must release it quicker but can the holes help compensate is the question? Tough question seeing everyone's habits are different. What if the brakes are really hot and it encounters a puddle? Perhaps a little more rotor runout.

So far we've found the EBC setup with Red Pads to be the best. On a 08 C30 T5 M66 front set and 03 GS300 front and rear full, while just a set of EBC pads on some cheap dimpled rotors on the rear of an 03 Odyssey. Reduces the dive especially under heavy braking. The fronts are Stop Tech which groans a lot at all times.

.









.


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

OmegaVW said:


> However most owners are not getting the rotors to glow so the heat cycles are gradual and the holes provide quicker cooling. That being said there is definitely less material so the rotors do heat up quicker and must release it quicker but can the holes help compensate is the question? Tough question seeing everyone's habits are different..


Ultimately, that's the crucks of it... it's a difficult question as people drive differently. For us, the Tiguan is the family run-about, used mainly in the city, so on and off the brakes but no long, heavy braking. In the city, there is always the chance of needing to stop quickly due to someone else's actions.

I don't claim to be a brake specialist and perhaps I have been drawn into an industry "con". But, as my car is the RS3, which has cross-drilled brakes as standard, I thought these would be an upgrade. It's an interesting case with the RS3; I have also been looking for replacement discs and pads and the only option from Audi, aftermarket manufacturers and even sports/racing upgrades are cross drilled discs (rotors). Even carbon ceramic discs are cross drilled.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I didn't notice your RS3 in your sig.
Funny my son placed an order for his 2023 RS3 back a few months ago, hopes to have it by the end of the year.

Like is said initially, I'm not telling people not to buy "cross-drilled" rotors, just trying to tell you the things I've learned with higher power vehicles on our forum (3SI.org).
Personally I used just the standard straight faced rotors, but knowing what I know now, when the time comes for new "shoes" for the Tiguan, I may consider "slotted".

Hope you didn't take any offense from my post, just thought I would share.

I'd love to see pics of your RS3 

Bob.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

El Bengador said:


> hello folks, unfortunately the left-front hub bearing failed at 14343 km less than 10k miles, dealing with warranty(nightmare) they (VW dealer) do not want to fix it for free😿part “is back order”, here in Brazil.🤦‍♂️
> 
> 330 ponies locked-in the stable😭🤦‍♂️
> VW Tiguan R-line 4Motion 2020 (Brazil spec, 7 seats, EA888 3rd gen, DQ500 DSG-7, + stage 1 engine tune)
> ...


Did it fail due to a ECU tune alone or do you have other mods?


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

OmegaVW said:


> That's true. However most owners are not getting the rotors to glow so the heat cycles are gradual and the holes provide quicker cooling. That being said there is definitely less material so the rotors do heat up quicker and must release it quicker but can the holes help compensate is the question? Tough question seeing everyone's habits are different. What if the brakes are really hot and it encounters a puddle? Perhaps a little more rotor runout.
> 
> So far we've found the EBC setup with Red Pads to be the best. On a 08 C30 T5 M66 front set and 03 GS300 front and rear full, while just a set of EBC pads on some cheap dimpled rotors on the rear of an 03 Odyssey. Reduces the dive especially under heavy braking. The fronts are Stop Tech which groans a lot at all times.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear you like the Redstuff


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

MiniBazzer said:


> Ultimately, that's the crucks of it... it's a difficult question as people drive differently. For us, the Tiguan is the family run-about, used mainly in the city, so on and off the brakes but no long, heavy braking. In the city, there is always the chance of needing to stop quickly due to someone else's actions.
> 
> I don't claim to be a brake specialist and perhaps I have been drawn into an industry "con". But, as my car is the RS3, which has cross-drilled brakes as standard, I thought these would be an upgrade. It's an interesting case with the RS3; I have also been looking for replacement discs and pads and the only option from Audi, aftermarket manufacturers and even sports/racing upgrades are cross drilled discs (rotors). Even carbon ceramic discs are cross drilled.


.

Contact EBC here in the forum to see what they have available for the RS3. The metallurgy of the material does make a difference so don't rule out some cross drillers. That being said even Audi can make mistakes.

When I worked at Acura in 96 the rear brake pads on the new Integras were wearing out at 10K to the chagrin of the dealership. In order to quell noise the pads were way way too soft. My 87 Integra rear pads lasted 70K miles. Acura came out with newer ones very quickly due to having so much warranty work but by that time I already left the industry due to an injury.

Had just replace the tires and brakes on my Lexus before giving it to someone needy. The Blade style are excellent as well as the Slotted. I pick up EBC brake stuff whenever I see a sale for our cars.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Installed auto hold switch and coded + installed memory function to start/stop









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Best $18 I've ever spent (Start/Stop disable cable).
The guy that invented Start/Stop (or at the very MOST had the idea for it), must have been a Marketing guy.
Every time I ride in my wife's Subaru and it shuts off, I cringe inside....

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

...


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

A weekend of cleaning the two girls in the garage...

DIY-detail at home included: thorough wash and dry, removal of paintwork contaminants using Megiuars clay bar, polish using Sonax and finally waxed using Megiuars Ceramic wax. I wanted to do a proper ceramic coating on both cars, but I've misplaced the kit that I ordered. And the end of it, the girls are looking pretty good though...

Tiguan:













OhioSpyderman said:


> Hope you didn't take any offense from my post, just thought I would share.
> 
> I'd love to see pics of your RS3


No offense, of course! I am open to any information and I thought you made an interesting point. The RS3 is coming up to 60,000km and no signs of cracking yet...

Here is the garage buddy of the Tiguan...










RS3:


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Beautiful color!
My son was stuck on white, black interior with red stitching.
At almost 31, this will be the second car of his life (the first being a 1993 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 that I bought him when he was 15!)
He's already gathering mods and detailing stuff.
Damned kids! (my youngest drives a Tesla Model 3, and my oldest rolls in a Toyota Tacoma [he also owns a very nice bike].)

I'm sure your Tiguan has the DSG and more horsepower than NAR models.
Stuck here with a puny 184hp and a meh Aisin trans.

I miss my 95 Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder VR4 (320+ HP, AWD, AWS) 

Life goes on....

Bob.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

MiniBazzer said:


> A weekend of cleaning the two girls in the garage...
> 
> DIY-detail at home included: thorough wash and dry, removal of paintwork contaminants using Megiuars clay bar, polish using Sonax and finally waxed using Megiuars Ceramic wax. I wanted to do a proper ceramic coating on both cars, but I've misplaced the kit that I ordered. And the end of it, the girls are looking pretty good though...
> 
> ...


.

Drain, heat, tile walls and floor besides a large shop vac. Is that typical or did you have it added to the garage. Won't find that in any homes in the U.S.

.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recently took delivery of a 2020 SEL in Stone Blue Metallic (absolutely love the color) and took some time to do some VCDS coding. Also installed the dash storage cubby, 4Motion trim piece, Auto Start/ Stop bypass module and Auto Hold switch. Also added a little something from my CC (soon to be sold) headlight switch.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

I knocked off another modification/add-on today. With the help of a friend, we installed my Draw-Tite ‘hidden’ hitch. At one point it looked like it wouldn’t work because of a couple of nuts that were welded into the frame of the car where it needed to go, but being the resourceful guy that he is, we were able to make it to work without any major issues. Perseverance always wins!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

You whilst driving .... Not sketch at all 
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Dan_king3 said:


> You whilst driving .... Not sketch at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how to do that? is that a mirroring app?


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Not sure if poster above used it but AAAD (android auto apps downloader) supposedly works for doing that.


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Andy A said:


> Not sure if poster above used it but AAAD (android auto apps downloader) supposedly works for doing that.


Yup! AAAD will do it! I used the below YT video and all good


----------



## azgman9 (Nov 8, 2021)

Just what I need... drivers paying even less attention to driving their cars!


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

azgman9 said:


> Just what I need... drivers paying even less attention to driving their cars!


My thoughts exactly. SMH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred1791 (Jun 11, 2011)

Replaced the headlights and front marker lights. LED headlights from BMP Tuning and LED strip side markers from Urotunig. Favorite upgrades that have been done so far









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Rolled the dice a few weeks ago and ordered the basser subwoofer box. It fits great and with the 10" JL 10Wv3 in it...it gives the sound system the low end notes our Tiguan lacks! Link to box is below in case anybody is interested:






Basser - FBvw27 VW Tiguan 2 Allspace Fit-Box subwoofer enclosure


FBvw27 VW Tiguan 2 Allspace Fit Box subwoofer enclosure BASSER enclosures dedicated to Volkswagen Tiguan Allspace are manufactured in Poland, almost




sklep.basser.pl


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

fred1791 said:


> Replaced the headlights and front marker lights. LED headlights from BMP Tuning and LED strip side markers from Urotunig. Favorite upgrades that have been done so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the beam pattern and color look like? Their website says 6500K which seems a little too blue for my liking, but they don't have any pictures of the actual light output and color.


----------



## fred1791 (Jun 11, 2011)

DarthBajan said:


> What does the beam pattern and color look like? Their website says 6500K which seems a little too blue for my liking, but they don't have any pictures of the actual light output and color.


I can take some pics this evening. It's actually pretty nice pattern and crisp white in color. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fred1791 (Jun 11, 2011)

DarthBajan said:


> What does the beam pattern and color look like? Their website says 6500K which seems a little too blue for my liking, but they don't have any pictures of the actual light output and color.


Very white light in my opinion. Crisp cut off and projects down the road a ways. Quite the improvement over stock halogen lighting.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Any one running wheel spacers on Tiguan 2022 SEL ? Tried getting the flush kit from ecs tuning but it’s out of stock until early December. Has any one used the ones that Uro Tuning is using?









Tiguan Flush Kit - Full Set of Hubcentric Wheel Spacers


All Velt Sport spacers are made from 6061 t6 forged alloy for a strong and reliable product. Stance isn't just a style, its a cornering fundamental. Nearly a century of motorsports has taught drivers and engineers alike that a wider stance is a faster stance. On the streets, enthusiasts have...




www.urotuning.com


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

chris_mk4 said:


> Any one running wheel spacers on Tiguan 2022 SEL ? Tried getting the flush kit from ecs tuning but it’s out of stock until early December. Has any one used the ones that Uro Tuning is using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this Tiguan. I also got a set and would let go for $100+shipping. LMK....be advised I am located un Hawaii tho


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

jc.gonzalezcolon said:


> Try this Tiguan. I also got a set and would let go for $100+shipping. LMK....be advised I am located un Hawaii tho


ah, any reason why letting them go? How much shipped to US, 11550. Bolts included?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I keep forgetting to post here, this was about two weeks ago, but I showed and won the class at the local car show. Not a lot of VW SUVs showed.

























.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

vdubrXmon said:


> You’re welcome. I like to keep my cars as close to factory as possible. I learnt a long time ago that the benefits/results of my modifications must outweigh the cost of the part used. I’m a ‘budget’ modifier.
> 
> You have to look really hard to see if my cars are modified. They are for my enjoyment. How’s that’s acronym - IYKYK!!!
> 
> ...


Honestly I think removing the snow trap from the box and using a dry weave air filter likely gets you as much performance as any intake on the market… that didn’t stop me from getting the Racingline R600, but I think it only aesthetically made a difference. Totally different outside of North America though


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wrapped some small trim on the bumper.
It has some small bubbles but you cant see them if you are standing next to the car. If you are sitting on the floor theyre visible.
But it served well to check on my idea of how would it look like with those pieces black, and maybe at a later time, i can paint them properly.

Here's the before: (red slpashes are from the soap used to clean the area)








And the After:


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> Just wrapped some small trim on the bumper.
> It has some small bubbles but you cant see them if you are standing next to the car. If you are sitting on the floor theyre visible.
> But it served well to check on my idea of how would it look like with those pieces black, and maybe at a later time, i can paint them properly.
> 
> ...


I’d probably wrap the whole thing, but it doesn’t look bad. Took me awhile to see what you did


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

zackdawley said:


> I’d probably wrap the whole thing, but it doesn’t look bad. Took me awhile to see what you did


What front lip do you have? I've been looking for something that works with the non R-Line bumper.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

zackdawley said:


> Honestly I think removing the snow trap from the box and using a dry weave air filter likely gets you as much performance as any intake on the market… that didn’t stop me from getting the Racingline R600, but I think it only aesthetically made a difference. Totally different outside of North America though


The drilling of the air intake also helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

zackdawley said:


> Honestly I think removing the snow trap from the box and using a dry weave air filter likely gets you as much performance as any intake on the market… that didn’t stop me from getting the Racingline R600, but I think it only aesthetically made a difference. Totally different outside of North America though


If the stock airbox flows 275cfm, it's more than the engine can use on APR93 tune. Any improvement is mostly sound, with some torque (maybe 10ft/lbs) due to making the flow easier on the turbo.

I'd love to see a test of a real (GTI sized) IS20 on the 3B engine.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm no mechanical Engineer (although I am a Software Engineer), but I can tell you that since I replaced the WHOLE stock airbox with a Neuspeed intake and replaced the turbo inlet, my car runs MUCH better than before.
The stock airbox is just a tool to help them achieve their EPA ratings. Total crap.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## Hrafn77 (8 mo ago)

I'm getting H&R sport springs installed this weekend, and I scheduled the alignment for the following Friday. The dealership also recommended getting the lane assist/parking sensors recalibrated, which I don't think is necessary since the car is only being lowered a little over an inch. It's not like I'm turning it into a skateboard. Is it necessary to do that if the car is being lowered slightly?


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

Hrafn77 said:


> I'm getting H&R sport springs installed this weekend, and I scheduled the alignment for the following Friday. The dealership also recommended getting the lane assist/parking sensors recalibrated, which I don't think is necessary since the car is only being lowered a little over an inch. It's not like I'm turning it into a skateboard. Is it necessary to do that if the car is being lowered slightly?


I did not have the sensors on my car recalibrated when I had the springs installed on my car, even though they seem to be a bit more sensitive due to the lowering of the car. It doesn’t bother me much as it keeps me from hitting parking curbs, and if it does seem overly sensitive, I turn off the sensors with the center control switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Hrafn77 said:


> I'm getting H&R sport springs installed this weekend, and I scheduled the alignment for the following Friday. The dealership also recommended getting the lane assist/parking sensors recalibrated, which I don't think is necessary since the car is only being lowered a little over an inch. It's not like I'm turning it into a skateboard. Is it necessary to do that if the car is being lowered slightly?


I did not recalibrate the sensors nor did i recalibrate the headlights. I left as is and no issues. You'll be fine. The only thing i did was the alignment after 2 days of driving just to make sure everything was settled. Waiting a week should be more than enough time to break them in.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

zackdawley said:


> Sorry I keep forgetting to post here, this was about two weeks ago, but I showed and won the class at the local car show. Not a lot of VW SUVs showed.


Pacific Waterland? How was the turn out


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

littlewhite said:


> Pacific Waterland? How was the turn out


Only four in class, but really good turnout


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

zackdawley said:


> Only four in class, but really good turnout


Ha I see. Yea not alot of Tiggy around. Well I meant tuned Tiggy. I look forward to go next year since i'm local


----------



## blulytes (5 mo ago)

chris_mk4 said:


> Any one running wheel spacers on Tiguan 2022 SEL ? Tried getting the flush kit from ecs tuning but it’s out of stock until early December. Has any one used the ones that Uro Tuning is using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them on my SE R-line. Perfect setup for the larger wheel housing.
backorder was filled quickly. I think it went from 2 months to 2 weeks.


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

I lowered the tiggy on H&R sports spring but for some reason driver front wheel has bigger gap than the passenger front wheel.
































The gap I have is bigger than others in this page with same setup. Any opinions are highly appreciated.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I've never done springs, so my question may seem dumb, but did you do all of them at the same time (on a lift), or side to side (two jack stands), or one at a time (with one jackstand)?
My thought is, that if you did the driver side last, and did the rear first and then the front, maybe it will takes some time for the front to start "feeling" the back raising from it's pushed down/squatted position?

You're right though, the difference is noticeable from pic1 to pic2.
Can't say I see it as bad in pic3 to pic4 though.

Someone more knowledgeable that I will surely have better thoughts than mine....

Just trying to help...

Bob.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

My only thought would be if the springs are correctly seated on the base(s)?
Guess its really unlikely for H&R to send you differen sized springs...
Or if the parking surface is uneven, but also really unlikely.
Have you taken actual measurements after driving for a while and parking somewhere else?


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Make sure is on even ground, also the fender could make it look bit off. You can take measurements from GTF to confirm.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Is the strut fully seated/bottomed out in the knuckle?


----------



## mjodzio1 (8 mo ago)

MiniRza said:


> Installed air ride two weeks ago. Got rid of the KSport coilovers.
> 
> View attachment 221033


What air setup did you go with? I've always wanted an air setup, but I know nothing about which one to go with? Did you do the install yourself, if not would you mind sharing? BTW your Tig looks sick 🔥


----------



## Lou2012cc (Jan 10, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thule Vector M and Thule aeroblade a installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are those?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Lou2012cc said:


> What wheels are those?





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I need to get better pics but I just put on Audi RS5 20x9 +26 no spacers. 275/30/20. Going to move up to 275/40/20 to fill up the gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metrik27 (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone have some good 19” wheel specs. I love my 20s but I want more of an auto cross /rally beefier tire look









thx


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Metrik27 said:


> Anyone have some good 19” wheel specs. I love my 20s but I want more of an auto cross /rally beefier tire look
> View attachment 228497
> 
> 
> thx


You can go stagger like mine on 20’s.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally installed the BEC Auto LEDS that I had sitting around for over a year. Really simple install and wow, the difference is amazing. Kick myself for not doing it sooner. Next up are the Golf R springs.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

took some photos for a buddy on sunday, after we were done had to grab a couple of the tig.


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I've never done springs, so my question may seem dumb, but did you do all of them at the same time (on a lift), or side to side (two jack stands), or one at a time (with one jackstand)?
> My thought is, that if you did the driver side last, and did the rear first and then the front, maybe it will takes some time for the front to start "feeling" the back raising from it's pushed down/squatted position?
> 
> You're right though, the difference is noticeable from pic1 to pic2.
> ...


All is good, i did it side by side but it wasn't seated properly. I guess it's safe to say i rushed through it since its starting to get dark outside in NY. At least its resolved. haha


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Is the strut fully seated/bottomed out in the knuckle?


It wasn't.. You the man!


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> My only thought would be if the springs are correctly seated on the base(s)?
> Guess its really unlikely for H&R to send you differen sized springs...
> Or if the parking surface is uneven, but also really unlikely.
> Have you taken actual measurements after driving for a while and parking somewhere else?


Wasn't seated correctly at the base. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

It's happening and yes, the plastic piece was removed lol


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You getting a kickback for all of this APR stuff?

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You getting a kickback for all of this APR stuff?
> 
> Bob.


😈 In a way...

But APR doesn't pay me or discount my parts.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard folks complaining the drone is significant, I didn't take their claims seriously but having now installed the system. It's definitely true. That might take some time getting use to.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I heard folks complaining the drone is significant, I didn't take their claims seriously but having now installed the system. It's definitely true. That might take some time getting use to.



When we made our own dual exhaust for a muffler delete on a Volvo 08 C30 the drone was pronounce. Son likes it and it's his assigned vehicle. I wouldn't care for it as a daily especially for any long trips. We had leftover Rockwool from insulating my parents home. They come in Batt and is somewhat rigid and hold together well when bent or flexed.

We just stuffed it along the space between exhaust and underbelly from the resonator to the new rear pipes. It wedges pretty well and highway speed does not break it apart. It also does not absorb any water whatsoever nor does it promote mold or mildew. Has been on the car for about 3 years. Helps quite bit besides keeping the underbelly cool. They are using the rigid board in the videos whereas the link shows the Batt we used. No difference in quality and characteristic.

First try at exhaust fabrication and welding using friend's welder.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/ROCKWOOL-SAFE-n-SOUND-R-Stone-Wool-Batt-Insulation-with-Sound-Barrier-15-25-in-W-x-47-in-L/3394032





































.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OmegaVW said:


> When we made our own dual exhaust for a muffler delete on a Volvo 08 C30 the drone was pronounce. Son likes it and it's his assigned vehicle. I wouldn't care for it as a daily especially for any long trips. We had leftover Rockwool from insulating my parents home. They come in Batt and is somewhat rigid and hold together well when bent or flexed.
> 
> We just stuffed it along the space between exhaust and underbelly from the resonator to the new rear pipes. It wedges pretty well and highway speed does not break it apart. It also does not absorb any water whatsoever nor does it promote mold or mildew. Has been on the car for about 3 years. Helps quite bit besides keeping the underbelly cool. They are using the rigid board in the videos whereas the link shows the Batt we used. No difference in quality and characteristic.
> 
> ...


I was going to do the audio system soon so I'll most likely be adding sound deadening to the rear to help mitigate it.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

pic taken after detail and top up on high octane gasoline.
Taking the Tiguan for a night stroll with friends (petrolheads).


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I was going to do the audio system soon so I'll most likely be adding sound deadening to the rear to help mitigate it.


Excellent material for that purpose while safe compared to acoustic foam. Not to mention easy to handle, cut and better for your health compared to fiberglass.

.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

I was searching for a clunking noise when I found out my rear level sensor had been broken by I assume the shop that installed my coilovers. Quick repair and it’s back on. I had to do this same repair on my previous sq5 when I snapped off the ball when changing the links out. Epoxy and a screw held for over 2 years until I traded it in.

























also, turns out the clunking noise was the bolt holding the rear lower control arm to the spindle that the shop seemed to forget to reinstall the nut on….. quick trip to the dealer and it’s all fixed up.


----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)

Just bought mine! 22' Tiguan SE Plat Gray on Titan Black


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Turbo2L said:


> I was searching for a clunking noise when I found out my rear level sensor had been broken by I assume the shop that installed my coilovers. Quick repair and it’s back on. I had to do this same repair on my previous sq5 when I snapped off the ball when changing the links out. Epoxy and a screw held for over 2 years until I traded it in.
> View attachment 230381
> 
> View attachment 230378
> ...




wont it break again when suspension fully compress/extends? i believe this part needs to be exttended or shortened for coilovers...is that right?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I suspect it broke when the suspension was unloaded during the install. They should have unlinked it before starting the install.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> wont it break again when suspension fully compress/extends? i believe this part needs to be exttended or shortened for coilovers...is that right?





jonese said:


> I suspect it broke when the suspension was unloaded during the install. They should have unlinked it before starting the install.


this ^^


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

bmhaggard86 said:


> Just bought mine! 22' Tiguan SE Plat Gray on Titan Black


Congratulation!!!👏🎉🎂😎🤩🥳


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Washed my baby!!!


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

MiniBazzer said:


> A weekend of cleaning the two girls in the garage...
> 
> DIY-detail at home included: thorough wash and dry, removal of paintwork contaminants using Megiuars clay bar, polish using Sonax and finally waxed using Megiuars Ceramic wax. I wanted to do a proper ceramic coating on both cars, but I've misplaced the kit that I ordered. And the end of it, the girls are looking pretty good though...
> 
> ...


Tiguan look great! Could you tell me how you attached your EuroPlate?


----------



## DieselKraken (5 mo ago)

Bought a CPO '19 SEL-P 34k miles end of July. List of things done so far.
Center console dash cubby
Center console tray
Tint on front windows and sunroof
Magnetic snap in shades
Draw-tite 2" hitch
LED side markers
LED rear hatch storage light
LED glove box light
Lasfit LED switchback Fog lights
DeAutoLED footwell lights
New sparkplugs
Changed Haldex fluid
Changed rear diff fluid
Mud flaps
Pedal covers
4motion side wing badge
OBDeleven tweaks

Would love to find some one in FL to help getting TJA up and working


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I'm curious about the magnetic snap in shades, center console tray, and switchback fogs. What are the shades? What's the change on your new tray? I'm familiar with switchback turn signals. What do switchback fogs get you?


----------



## DieselKraken (5 mo ago)

The shades are OEM made to fit all of the rear windows (5NN064365). A bit expensive but nice in a sunny state. The tray is the drop in under the arm rest, bought on Amazon . The center dash cubbie is the cool change on AliExpress . And the fog lights are from Lasfit


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

DieselKraken said:


> Bought a CPO '19 SEL-P 34k miles end of July. List of things done so far.
> Center console dash cubby
> Center console tray
> Tint on front windows and sunroof
> ...


We have the sidesteps as well. It’s curious that there aren’t more people who optioned them. I think it steps up the appearance quite a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

DieselKraken said:


> The shades are OEM made to fit all of the rear windows (5NN064365). A bit expensive but nice in a sunny state. The tray is the drop in under the arm rest, bought on Amazon . The center dash cubbie is the cool change on AliExpress . And the fog lights are from Lasfit


Thanks for the info! Pretty cool that you can change colors like that. Too bad that the Mk2.5 Tiguans don't get fog lights. Maybe there'll be a decent looking kit in the future. Regarding the sun shades, does it cool the car down more than the factory tint?


----------



## DieselKraken (5 mo ago)

02BugDriver said:


> Thanks for the info! Pretty cool that you can change colors like that. Too bad that the Mk2.5 Tiguans don't get fog lights. Maybe there'll be a decent looking kit in the future. Regarding the sun shades, does it cool the car down more than the factory tint?


I got them specifically to cut the light and heat more for my toddler in the back. They work great and can see out of them directly no problem. I don't use the rear windshield one though, found it hard to focus on objects behind the car using the rear view mirror. IMO they are best option if you don't want to install more tint.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I did a thing. 

More APR goodness on its way.

20x9


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Btw does anyone know the fitment of wheels on the 22 Tiguan. As as far what is the exact fitment to be flush without spacers? If that makes sense? I ask because I'm rocking stock 20" wheels with APR spacers 15 front / 20 rear and wanted to know if I'll need to ditch the spacers or adjust to a lower number set to be flush. (Wheels and fitment are not my area of expertise) lol


----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)




----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)

Burkett how does the APR exhaust sound? Any drone?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

bmhaggard86 said:


> Burkett how does the APR exhaust sound? Any drone?


Sound is amazing however yes. Lots of drone which surprised me.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Btw does anyone know the fitment of wheels on the 22 Tiguan. As as far what is the exact fitment to be flush without spacers? If that makes sense? I ask because I'm rocking stock 20" wheels with APR spacers 15 front / 20 rear and wanted to know if I'll need to ditch the spacers or adjust to a lower number set to be flush. (Wheels and fitment are not my area of expertise) lol


Find your OE stock specs on the wheel and then subtract 20mm to the new wheels offset and buy a 5mm for the front.









Volkswagen Tiguan 2022 - Wheel & Tire Sizes, PCD, Offset and Rims specs


Volkswagen Tiguan 2022 - Find out the correct alloy wheel fitment, PCD, offset and such specs as bolt pattern, thread size(THD), center bore(CB) for Volkswagen Tiguan 2022




www.wheel-size.com










Rim & Tire Size Calculator. Custom Offsets


Tire Tech Information - The Wheel Fitment, Tyre Stretch, Rolling Radius and Speedometer Error Calculator. Play with specs, try different settings, compare results




www.wheel-size.com













Tire Size Comparison


Tire size comparison the easy way. Use our tire size comparison calculator to compare diameter, width, sidewall, circumference and revolutions per mile.




tiresize.com










Alloy Wheel & Tyre Fitment Calculator. Offset, Tyre Stretch and Speedo Error | Will They Fit


Alloy Wheel & tyre fitment calculator - it calculates inset, poke, speedo error, tyre stretch and loads more.




www.willtheyfit.com





.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Btw does anyone know the fitment of wheels on the 22 Tiguan. As as far what is the exact fitment to be flush without spacers? If that makes sense? I ask because I'm rocking stock 20" wheels with APR spacers 15 front / 20 rear and wanted to know if I'll need to ditch the spacers or adjust to a lower number set to be flush. (Wheels and fitment are not my area of expertise) lol


My 20” set is staggered, custom forged wheels. Front is 20x9 ET30 with 255/40R20, car not lower and looks flush to me. Rear is 20x10 ET30 with 285/35/20, also looks flush to me.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

DarthBajan said:


> Recently took delivery of a 2020 SEL in Stone Blue Metallic (absolutely love the color) and took some time to do some VCDS coding. Also installed the dash storage cubby, 4Motion trim piece, Auto Start/ Stop bypass module and Auto Hold switch. Also added a little something from my CC (soon to be sold) headlight switch.
> 
> View attachment 221952
> View attachment 221953
> ...


Just noticed that my Tiguan, BR spec, has different trim details than NA models, as showing in the images bellow…
















































the P3 gauge is my only mod so far.


----------



## DieselKraken (5 mo ago)

El Bengador said:


> Just noticed that my Tiguan, BR spec, has different trim details than NA models, as showing in the images bellow…
> View attachment 232002
> 
> View attachment 232001
> ...


You have the better center console IMO, which I looked into swapping out the NAR one. NAR models are just lacking with everyone else having the better steering wheel, seats, and trims.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Added front window tint and tinted the rear reflector bar at the bottom of the bumper. Pictures don't do it justice but it looks so much better darkened.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Added front window tint and tinted the rear reflector bar at the bottom of the bumper. Pictures don't do it justice but it looks so much better darkened.
> 
> View attachment 232244
> 
> View attachment 232245


What did you use to tint?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> What did you use to tint?


Llumar Pinnacle series 40 for the windshield. And Llumar taillight tint medium for the reflector bar.


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> More APR goodness on its way.
> 
> ...


subscribing to see it mounted! Looks awesome


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

chris_mk4 said:


> subscribing to see it mounted! Looks awesome


I’m disappointed in the APR and Neuspeed wheels offset that you have to add Spacer’s to make it seat flush.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

chris_mk4 said:


> subscribing to see it mounted! Looks awesome


After SEMA I'll have them installed. I'll post up pictures soon!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

1st small engine tune - TIP. Def could feel the difference, better and smoother throttle response


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I'd LOVE to tune the Tiguan but I don't want to jeopardize the 10 year warranty I have..


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

02BugDriver said:


> I'd LOVE to tune the Tiguan but I don't want to jeopardize the 10 year warranty I have..


You will be fine. Is pretty safe unless you push it hard daily which cause other things to wear out faster. I have a new 22 also but been too busy to do a tune but will do so after some suspension work


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got a few things installed… 
H&R Springs
Maxton Design Side skirt
Racingline Ajustable Drop Links
Spacers Flush Kit.

loving the look. I already had the Maxton Design front bumper lip and spoiler lip.
Next on list is the quad tips in the back.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> More APR goodness on its way.
> 
> ...


About to get the same wheels myself. They look great. Post pics when you can.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> About to get the same wheels myself. They look great. Post pics when you can.


Pictures will be up later this week


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

I received my AliExpress spoiler extension today, and I have to say I’m extremely impressed with the fit and finish. At $57CND ($42 USD) you can’t get much better then this. Just waiting on my adhesive to show up before I mount it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Very Nice!
Total price including shipping?
Not that it's important, but shipping time?

I bought an OEM one on Ebay for ~$200 an am also very happy.

Anxious for updates....

Bob.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Very Nice!
> Total price including shipping?
> Not that it's important, but shipping time?
> 
> ...


Sipping was $50 cnd so I’m in it for $100. Took about 3 weeks to come.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Here's mine....

















Obviously painted, but I got that done for free (bonus)....

Bob.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuap348 said:


> Got a few things installed…
> H&R Springs
> Maxton Design Side skirt
> Racingline Ajustable Drop Links
> ...


Is yours AWD or FWD? I'm looking at the H&R spring drop and it always looks like the AWDs have reverse rake going on after springs are installed.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> Is yours AWD or FWD? I'm looking at the H&R spring drop and it always looks like the AWDs have reverse rake going on after springs are installed.


AWD. Got mine through Urotuning and they had a FWD and an AWD set.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuap348 said:


> AWD. Got mine through Urotuning and they had a FWD and an AWD set.


Does it seem like the rear sits just a tad lower? From all the pictures I see it looks that way.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> Does it seem like the rear sits just a tad lower? From all the pictures I see it looks that way.


Adding the TT perchs helps that.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Adding the TT perchs helps that.


Is that the route you went with? I'm still geeked to see your setup.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> Is that the route you went with? I'm still geeked to see your setup.


Not mine, but this will be my setup (maybe H&R springs since I don't want to go super low) but if I don't run coilovers or H&R springs I will do this. Golf R springs with rear TT perchs to level out the rear from sagging.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Wheels finally arrived yesterday, inspecting them today. Found a slight blemish on one but shouldn't be anything to delay install hopefully tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Gave it a good service. Oil, oil filter, cabin filter and engine air filter...
























Got to see its underside for the first time; its cool to see, took some pictures.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Wheels finally arrived yesterday, inspecting them today. Found a slight blemish on one but shouldn't be anything to delay install hopefully tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


What's the word? Any pics yet?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> What's the word? Any pics yet?


Mmaannnn.... 😪 So my APR dealer got COVID coming back from SEMA. So currently they are locked up in their shop and they didn't communicate this to me until I went there and saw a notice they were gone for illness. 🤬

Supposedly they will call me tomorrow... 😒 So updates to follow... 🙄


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Mmaannnn.... 😪 So my APR dealer got COVID coming back from SEMA. So currently they are locked up in their shop and they didn't communicate this to me until I went there and saw a notice they were gone for illness. 🤬
> 
> Supposedly they will call me tomorrow... 😒 So updates to follow... 🙄


Ahh ok what a buzz kill. I'm ready to see how these wheels will look. Hopefully before black Friday when I buy them.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> Ahh ok what a buzz kill. I'm ready to see how these wheels will look. Hopefully before black Friday when I buy them.


 Crossing my fingers for an install this week but not holding my breath


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

So left the Tig with my APR dealer today for overnight. Looks like I should have the A01's installed tomorrow so God willing if there's some sun still in the sky I'll have some good photos to post. If not I'll snag a few and in the morning on Friday I'll grab some higher detail ones.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> So left the Tig with my APR dealer today for overnight. Looks like I should have the A01's installed tomorrow so God willing if there's some sun still in the sky I'll have some good photos to post. If not I'll snag a few and in the morning on Friday I'll grab some higher detail ones.


🍻


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Put some new Conti Viking 7's on the stock rims today which now means they are full time winter set up and time for some new summer shoes.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Teaser pic


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 237630
> 
> 
> Teaser pic


Looking good! Time to kill that wheel gap abit.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

stormtrooper25 said:


> Looking good! Time to kill that wheel gap abit.


Looking into that immediately lollll the black definitely makes it appear larger. Plus the car needs to settle a bit after being on the lift all day. Thinking I might go KW adjustable perches to get about 1.8 drop.


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Looking into that immediately lollll the black definitely makes it appear larger. Plus the car needs to settle a bit after being on the lift all day. Thinking I might go KW adjustable perches to get about 1.8 drop.


Honestly that is the same kit I've been debating. I like how simple it is.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

😮‍💨 sooo... Ran into a riddle me this situation.

New wheels installed.
Vibration at 70+, which progressively gets worse at higher speed.
Balancing is gold, double checked, made a correction. Issue persists.
The spacers and hub centric rings are flush, although the centric rings aren't "snapping" into the wheel as advertised but APR said that shouldn't matter as long as everything is flush.
Noticed two wheels at 1.25oz weight and two wheels are 3oz weight at opposite corners, moved them around to where the heavier weighted wheel weights are in the rear (doubt it will matter honestly but will try to road test tonight are traffic dies down)

I guess my ending query is... What do you think it could be? I've been running 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers since the beginning on the same tyres which are on my new wheels. Only stretched the factory 255/40/r20 tyres from the 20x8.5 to a 20x9, everything was smooth on the factory setup, I can't imagine an extreme difference over half an inch wider wheel running spacers.

A buddy mentioned perhaps I should 180 the tyres on the wheels, physically repositioning them and then bead / reinflate /rebalance just in the event the road force balancer isn't detecting an imperfection in either the wheel or tyre during the balancing.

Thoughts? Prayers? Lol


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, removed the spacers, same issue. Balance checks out with road force. Sooo I'm thinking it's these interlocking centric rings which are not locking into place as advertised and therefore we can't confirm or deny that they may be the point of failure causing the wobble/vibration at higher speeds.


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well, removed the spacers, same issue. Balance checks out with road force. Sooo I'm thinking it's these interlocking centric rings which are not locking into place as advertised and therefore we can't confirm or deny that they may be the point of failure causing the wobble/vibration at higher speeds.


Take the centric rings off. I did not have them when I got my 22" wheels and when I was shopping around all 4 shops told me that thy are not needed on VWs if my lug bolts were Ball seat ones which they are...maybe yours are as well....nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jc.gonzalezcolon said:


> Take the centric rings off. I did not have them when I got my 22" wheels and when I was shopping around all 4 shops told me that thy are not needed on VWs if my lug bolts were Ball seat ones which they are...maybe yours are as well....nothing to lose at this point.


Mine are the factory style lug bolts on the APR Wheels. Though both are compatible according to APR. The wheels are default 66mm bore and the rings covert the wheels to 57mm bore to work with VWs. So not sure removing them is the best option.


----------



## jc.gonzalezcolon (4 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Mine are the factory style lug bolts on the APR Wheels. Though both are compatible according to APR. The wheels are default 66mm bore and the rings covert the wheels to 57mm bore to work with VWs. So not sure removing them is the best option.


That's what I did and no issues as of yet 🤞


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

jc.gonzalezcolon said:


> That's what I did and no issues as of yet 🤞


Hmm 🤔 
I wonder if that's the problem...


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Mine are the factory style lug bolts on the APR Wheels. Though both are compatible according to APR. The wheels are default 66mm bore and the rings covert the wheels to 57mm bore to work with VWs. So not sure removing them is the best option.


just get cheap plastic centring rings, I have always found them to be better then metal ones


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Bought a set of 17” take-offs from a 2023 and threw them on. Looks better than I was expecting. Ride is smoother than on the previous 18” wheels. Steering got a bit lighter but I’m fine with that. Little less road noise on the highway. Pretty happy all around with how this turned out.


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

Today (well yesterday) I got a stage 1 tune on my Euro spec MY22 Tiguan allspace R-Line 245PS (Golf Gti motor)
upshot is I now have 335HP at my disposal, along with 373lb/ft Torque @ 2000rpm
To say I'm pleased is an understatement


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

What did I do to my Tiguan today? hmmm Saved a few more dollars I guess. Had it for 3 years now and added zero dollars to it except gas and an occasional wash. Plan on continuing this for another 3 years unless I can find some I like better.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a chrome delete done today…the installer couldn’t get the vinyl to stick to the window trim for some reason, but either way I’m happy.


----------



## jearim21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ordered a Covercraft Sunscreen but didn't fit. I'll guess I have to get another one. Ordered model #UV11725SV for my 2018 Tiguan SE.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Little fun mod to the key


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

I want to kill it today 🙃


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BenoYo1 said:


> I want to kill it today 🙃
> View attachment 242645


You uh... You good my guy... Lol... That's umm.. alot of errors...


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Its being a pain in the butt. Making me think I should have bought a Japanese car instead


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BenoYo1 said:


> Its being a pain in the butt. Making me think I should have bought a Japanese car instead


Are you out of warranty I presume?


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Yep


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

BenoYo1 said:


> Yep


Good luck getting that all sorted mate, that sucks


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

BenoYo1 said:


> I want to kill it today 🙃
> View attachment 242645


Mine just did this a few weeks ago. It was a wheel speed sensor. Simple, cheap part. Dealer replaced it in 30-45 minutes. Warranty covered it, but if I had to pay for it, the part was $136 at the dealer. You can get them much cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Yep, cleaned and reseated mine. Alarms went off, lets see if it stays like that of if I have to buy a new sensor


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Little fun mod to the key
> View attachment 242628
> 
> View attachment 242627


where did you get those? I want it too now)


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

AxelP said:


> where did you get those? I want it too now)


Ebay  by a donor atlas key and steal the metal bits from it and transplant them onto your key.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Ebay  by a donor atlas key and steal the metal bits from it and transplant them onto your key.


thaaank! will do, probably aliexpress could be cheaper a bit. I love metal pieces and Tigs dull plastik made me cry after passats "push in" design)


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

AxelP said:


> thaaank! will do, probably aliexpress could be cheaper a bit. I love metal pieces and Tigs dull plastik made me cry after passats "push in" design)


Just a warning… I tried with ones from AliExpress and couldn’t get them to fit. There’s a thread here somewhere I made with pictures showing the problem. I suspect a used VW donor key is your best bet.


Cheers,
DoC


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> Just a warning… I tried with ones from AliExpress and couldn’t get them to fit. There’s a thread here somewhere I made with pictures showing the problem. I suspect a used VW donor key is your best bet.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> DoC


What DOC said. The used donor keys are only 15-21 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Norbreck21a (Jun 15, 2007)

Joined the Tiguan gang after selling my (brilliant) 2018 MK7.5 Golf GTI and getting the below instead. Took 13 months to be delivered (for a VW) !

Loving it so far


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Norbreck21a said:


> Joined the Tiguan gang after selling my (brilliant) 2018 MK7.5 Golf GTI and getting the below instead. Took 13 months to be delivered (for a VW) !
> 
> Loving it so far


Exceptionally well rounded! Elegant, sporty, fun and yet all business. From a night out at the opera back to the soccer field and then the track, with some engine tuning of course. Great combo, nothings perfect but that's pretty close off the lot!

.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Little fun mod to the key


 Did this to both my keys today. Must say it was a bit nerve-wracking prying on the plastic keys.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Man ive been gone a little while you guys have been busy!



vdubrXmon said:


> One more modification completed on my Tiguan - I had the 034Motorsports Dogbone mount installed. I can’t believe how much of a difference such a small part plays in how the car feels and responds. It is actually smoother and the car feels tighter. A lot of the drivetrain slop is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY interested in doing this, looks easy too, just put it on ramps bolt on and bolt off?!?!?!



Dan_king3 said:


> Installed auto hold switch and coded + installed memory function to start/stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i destroyed the trim piece today to replace the knob for a LED knob (which did not fit by the way 🤬) from ebay










Dan_king3 said:


> You whilst driving .... Not sketch at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a magic box for that, kids actually ride quiet in the back while they are watching their cartoons.



fred1791 said:


> Very white light in my opinion. Crisp cut off and projects down the road a ways. Quite the improvement over stock halogen lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cut off line is terrible with the same lights, did you have to adjust it?





El Bengador said:


> Just noticed that my Tiguan, BR spec, has different trim details than NA models, as showing in the images bellow…
> View attachment 232002
> 
> View attachment 232001


Your Tiguan’s interior is the best one Ive seen here bro, specially those seats 😍


----------



## fred1791 (Jun 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="Passatb7tdi, post: 115785296, membe



My cut off line is terrible with the same lights, did you have to adjust it?


Yes I did have to adjust the headlights after install. After I got the housings aligned correclty (flush and lined up with the grill)... I adjusted the lighting, to make sure I was not blinding oncoming traffic and to ensure good light pattern on the road for my own visibility. I think I spent around an hour total just adjusting the lights for fit and finish. Worth it for sure


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

DieselKraken said:


> Would love to find some one in FL to help getting TJA up and working


Im in Miami, I’ll bring beer! Wth is TJA though?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

TJA = Traffic Jam Assist.
Not exactly sure how it works, but I think it helps the car creep along and stay clear of other vehicles, with little input from the driver...

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> TJA = Traffic Jam Assist.
> Not exactly sure how it works, but I think it helps the car creep along and stay clear of other vehicles, with little input from the driver...
> 
> Bob.


Is that an SEL feature?

Anyway this is what Ive done lately:

White side marker yellowed out, so I got the LED white side markers. And center storage thingy 👍🏽


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> TJA = Traffic Jam Assist.
> Not exactly sure how it works, but I think it helps the car creep along and stay clear of other vehicles, with little input from the driver...
> 
> Bob.


This ^^

I have it on my UK Spec R Line. (we don't have SE or SEL Versions, just RLine)
Living in suburban London it's a dream, if you can get fast enough to enable it first though.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

vdubrXmon said:


> One more modification completed on my Tiguan - I had the 034Motorsports Dogbone mount installed. I can’t believe how much of a difference such a small part plays in how the car feels and responds. It is actually smoother and the car feels tighter. A lot of the drivetrain slop is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for necroposting a bit, but did you install just a bottom part? without second insert(for the top "puck")? 
I installed both, and I'm unhappy about vibrations at the stop, on the low rpm it hits "resonance" spot where the low level rumble just kills me) 
under the load it effectively collapses bushing to rubber/metal/rubber sandwitch without a gap and that is where increased noise and vibration comes at the stop. 
I wonder if I should get out second flat piece above the bottom bracket, never got around to remove it) 
but I love how the car feels with an insert, completely support above words


----------



## chris_mk4 (May 14, 2014)

Burkett.ACB said:


> View attachment 239249


Sheesshhhhhhh! looks clean, I'd recommend the H&R springs if you want a slight drop but not too much. Got them for about 4 months now. Also, where did you get the black side marker amber lights.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

chris_mk4 said:


> Sheesshhhhhhh! looks clean, I'd recommend the H&R springs if you want a slight drop but not too much. Got them for about 4 months now. Also, where did you get the black side marker amber lights.


The color combo looks great! Any change to the front side markers either in clear or black makes the car so much better looking


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

chris_mk4 said:


> Sheesshhhhhhh! looks clean, I'd recommend the H&R springs if you want a slight drop but not too much. Got them for about 4 months now. Also, where did you get the black side marker amber lights.


Thanks for that! 😂 I purchased the smoked regular side markers from Amazon, installed led 194 bulbs. I had the smoked white led strip version of the smoked amber LEDs everyone buys but they kept burning out due to poor design. So I just wanted something that would work long term so went that route. I'm actually lowering the Tig soon on full coilovers.


----------



## 23RLine (21 d ago)

Last week I picked up my new 2023 Tiguan R Line Black as my new daily. Loving it so far. It will need a about a 1.5" or so drop, but other than that, just de-badged the SE and Tiguan chrome letters, blacked out the side markers, and removed the snow guard from the intake box for now.


----------



## mrew42 (2 mo ago)

Very smart


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

AxelP said:


> sorry for necroposting a bit, but did you install just a bottom part? without second insert(for the top "puck")?
> I installed both, and I'm unhappy about vibrations at the stop, on the low rpm it hits "resonance" spot where the low level rumble just kills me)
> under the load it effectively collapses bushing to rubber/metal/rubber sandwitch without a gap and that is where increased noise and vibration comes at the stop.
> I wonder if I should get out second flat piece above the bottom bracket, never got around to remove it)
> but I love how the car feels with an insert, completely support above words


.

Have you tried anything to correct the noise and vibration?

.


----------



## Code3Smith (Jan 10, 2002)

AxelP said:


> sorry for necroposting a bit, but did you install just a bottom part? without second insert(for the top "puck")?
> I installed both, and I'm unhappy about vibrations at the stop, on the low rpm it hits "resonance" spot where the low level rumble just kills me)
> under the load it effectively collapses bushing to rubber/metal/rubber sandwitch without a gap and that is where increased noise and vibration comes at the stop.
> I wonder if I should get out second flat piece above the bottom bracket, never got around to remove it)
> but I love how the car feels with an insert, completely support above words


I had the same setup on my 2016 Sportwagen. I installed both the upper and lower. Lets just say that after a day, I took out the upper. If this was a track car, or I didnt have kids, I would leave it in. But the upper created too much additional vibration. The lower was just fine and cleaned up the sloppiness very nicely. Personally, I would take out the upper and call it a day.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Code3Smith said:


> I had the same setup on my 2016 Sportwagen. I installed both the upper and lower. Lets just say that after a day, I took out the upper. If this was a track car, or I didnt have kids, I would leave it in. But the upper created too much additional vibration. The lower was just fine and cleaned up the sloppiness very nicely. Personally, I would take out the upper and call it a day.


Damn me, 
because I drive it with upper part almost for a year now, and my missus complaining about it every time we drive together + kids too, yes... That will be my 3d of jan project I guess). Thanks a lot!


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

OmegaVW said:


> .
> 
> Have you tried anything to correct the noise and vibration?
> 
> .


not really, but I was thinking about loosen up bolts and re-tighten them while loading the engine mounts the other way with a pry bar or smthng, cause in the reverse vibration is not so pronounced and it feels as gap on the other side is bigger due to pucks not being loaded correctly, or because there is no 2nd piece on the top for the reverse) which I will be going to remove per post above mine.


----------



## VW/CW (Aug 27, 2010)

Installed OSRAM/Sylvania H8 12V 35W Fog Breakers for the winter...


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Bought this 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion for my wife. This is MQB Tiguan #2 for us. The last one we traded out of in 2020. Happy to be back into one!

(Their parking job, not mine!)


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

AxelP said:


> sorry for necroposting a bit, but did you install just a bottom part? without second insert(for the top "puck")?
> I installed both, and I'm unhappy about vibrations at the stop, on the low rpm it hits "resonance" spot where the low level rumble just kills me)
> under the load it effectively collapses bushing to rubber/metal/rubber sandwitch without a gap and that is where increased noise and vibration comes at the stop.
> I wonder if I should get out second flat piece above the bottom bracket, never got around to remove it)
> but I love how the car feels with an insert, completely support above words


I only used the lower insert. I knew that if I installed the upper as well, the NVH would have been too much for the car to be enjoyable. I already own a WRX, which has all of its suspension and driveline bushings replaced with higher durometer rubber pieces, and it has a lot of NVH. That car is driven once every couple of weeks.


----------



## 23RLine (21 d ago)

Installed some Amazon mud/splash guards made for the 18-23 R Line tonight. They fit surprisingly well and bolted right into the existing holes.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

23RLine said:


> Installed some Amazon mud/splash guards made for the 18-23 R Line tonight. They fit surprisingly well and bolted right into the existing holes.
> 
> View attachment 248397
> 
> View attachment 248396


Nice Subie


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

23RLine said:


> Installed some Amazon mud/splash guards made for the 18-23 R Line tonight. They fit surprisingly well and bolted right into the existing holes.
> 
> View attachment 248397
> 
> View attachment 248396


I spy a WRX! A fellow Subaru/VW owner?! 

I need to install my splash guards as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23RLine (21 d ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice Subie


Thanks!


----------



## 23RLine (21 d ago)

vdubrXmon said:


> I spy a WRX! A fellow Subaru/VW owner?!
> 
> I need to install my splash guards as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah the Suby doesn't come out too often. Had it for 15 years, but it's not a practical daily. Low and loud. 😂


----------



## sachivichik (Oct 22, 2011)

Fitted genuine SEL Premium LEDs from Halogen - it was not easy. I wrote up everything I did on my thread.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Did my first oil change in the 2018 Tiguan. Dealer ship had done the previous ones. Kids helped so they can learn to do this in their own one day.

Going to run 5W-40 in this for the next 10k kms to see how it compares. Discussed with local shop and my independent mechanic. Never below -15c here and has never been above 40c. Both have said it will be fine.

The engine noise is reduced and seems to be running smoother. I am ok with the 4% less mileage as that is minimal at best. 20km less per tank is not a big issue or going from 30 miles per gallon down to 28.8 reality is your driving habits dictate mpg not a lab! 

should be interesting to see what real world is vs hypothetical.


----------



## vdubrXmon (7 mo ago)

23RLine said:


> Yeah the Suby doesn't come out too often. Had it for 15 years, but it's not a practical daily. Low and loud.


I own a highly modified 2002 Bugeye WRX Wagon, which I’ve had for almost 10 years. I drive it one a week since I bought my Tiguan last July. Before that I owned a 2004 WRX wagon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just picked up this 23' SEL R-Line. Absolutely love it, rides great on the highway and loaded with features. Got a crazy deal on it too.

Lots in store for this!


----------

